# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Новости, интересные факты и мнения

## Asteriks

*Павел Глоба: “Беларусь чакае катастрофа ў 2010 годзе”*





> 




24 июля 2009 » Общество
Кацярына Буланава, Еўрапейскае радыё для Беларусі
Знакаміты астролаг Павел Глоба распавядае Еўрарадыё пра катастрофу, якая можа адбыцца ў Беларусі, пра тое, што наша краіна ўстаіць падчас крызісу, пра асобу кіраўніка дзяржавы і тое, чаму нашыя таленты з’язжаюць за мяжу





> *Пра катастрофу, прэзідэнцкія выбары і выхад з крызісу*
> 
> Павел Глоба прадказвае вялікую катастрофу ў Беларусі ў канцы 2010 года і распавядае, як будуць праходзіць наступныя прэзідэнцкія выбары. Больш за тое, ён ведае іх вынік, а таксама кажа, што Беларусі сусветны крызіс не вельмі пагражае.
> 
> Павел Глоба: “У Беларусі ўсё пакуль што будзе дастаткова прадказальна, гэтаму закладам ваш прэзідэнт. Усё ж такі ён будзе дастаткова доўга ў вас. Наступныя выбары яго ўжо будуць не такімі лёгкімі, як раней. Гэта будзе справакавана апазіцыяй, якая да таго часу ўжо здолее падрыхтавацца... Ёсць небяспека праблем і нават катастрофы праз два гады на адным з даволі буйных заводаў. Хутчэй за ўсё, гэта будзе на поўдні, *у раёне Гомеля, Мазыра.* Гэта канец 2010 - пачатак 2011 года. Увогуле, гэта будзе катастрафічны час - дзесятыя гады XXI стагоддзя.
> 
> Што тычыцца агульнай сітуацыі, то для Беларусі вельмі пазітыўна, што яна закансервавалася ў палітычным стане. Яна захаваецца ў дастаткова добрападрыхтаваным стане для магутнейшага рыўка, які адбудзецца ў канцы сусветнага эканамічнага крызісу — гэта будзе пасля 2020 года. Свет упаўзае ў найцяжэйшы крызіс, і тое, што было ў мінулым годзе, гэта нават не пачатак. Пачатак - сур’ёзны - будзе ў 2012 годзе. А Беларусь зможа захавацца”.




*Комментарий от Астерикс*: доверять этому человеку? Что-то я опять сомневаюсь...., а Вы?

----------


## Asteriks

*Жительница Жлобина обнаружила труп в холодильнике*
23 июля 2009 » Общество
Елена Сафронова, БЕЛТА
Жительница Жлобина, придя проверить принадлежащий ей нежилой дом, обнаружила в нем включенный в сеть холодильник, обмотанный скотчем, а в нем хозяйственную сумку с трупом женщины в стадии гнилостного разложения. Об этом корреспонденту БЕЛТА сообщили в прокуратуре Жлобинского района.





> При проверке страшной находки выяснилось, что владелица пустующего дома обнаружила тело горожанки 1957 года рождения, которая значилась как пропавшая без вести с ноября 2008 года. Тогда с заявлением в милицию об исчезновении матери обратилась ее дочь. Однако в ходе оперативно-розыскных мероприятий сотрудникам правоохранительных органов не удавалось установить местонахождение женщины.
> 
> Только сейчас восстановилась картина произошедшего. По предварительной версии женщина погибла от руки сына 1984 года рождения, который уже задержан и дал признательные показания. В ссоре из-за злоупотребления матерью спиртными напитками и ее асоциального поведения он избил мать, в результате чего та скончалась. Сын упаковал труп матери в сумку и хранил его в холодильнике своего дома, где практически никто не бывал, поскольку сын работал в Могилевской области.
> 
> Но после того, как сотрудники правоохранительных органов в очередной раз вызвали его в милицию (сын прошел тестирование по системе "Полиграф", но оставалось подозрение, что женщина не могла бесследно исчезнуть), мужчина решил перепрятать тело и попросил знакомых дать ему ключи от их нежилого дома, куда и завез холодильник с трупом.
> 
> По этому факту возбуждено уголовное дело. Проводится расследование.




*
От Астерикс:* сынок... Ну, похоронил бы мать, а то читаешь и думаешь:она алкоголичка, а он? Псих?

----------


## Asteriks

*Минское "Динамо" стало "Дінамо" из-за денег* 
23 июля 2009 » Спорт
Сергей Вишневский, БЕЛТА
Александр Белый, генеральный директор минского клуба, представляющего Беларусь в Континентальной хоккейной лиге, в интервью официальному сайту команды объяснил причину замены буквы в названии дружины, которая в новом сезоне будет именоваться "Дiнамо", сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.





> "Авторские права на слово "Динамо" принадлежат БФСО "Динамо". На протяжении прошлого года мы ежемесячно отчисляли в БФСО значительную сумму. Так продолжаться не могло. Несмотря на то, что переговоры велись на протяжении долгого времени, успехом они не завершились. Мы - самостоятельный проект. Чтобы бренд развивался, пуповину рано или поздно надо отрезать", - сказал Александр Белый.
> 
> Новое написание вызвало множество обсуждений среди болельщиков, которые недоумевают, на каком языке написано слово "Дiнамо". Генеральный директор ситуацию прокомментировал так: "Всемирно известный бренд Reebok изменил свое название и стал RBK. Группа U2 называется именно так, а не You too. То же самое касается и групп Uma2rman, "АукцЫон". Примеров много. "Дiнамо" - это ни по-русски, ни по-белорусски, ни по-украински. Мы уверены, что написание станет брендом. Точно так же как и PDD, U2, Will I am, Bvlgari, Uma2rman, RBK, "Локо" и так далее.
> 
> "Видите, сколько обсуждений на форумах и сайтах? Новость о логотипе бьет все рекорды по комментариям. Сначала вы на нас злитесь, обсуждаете, смеетесь, возражаете. Чем больше эмоций испытывает человек по поводу "Дiнамо", тем лучше для нас. Ведь это публичный бренд, мы хотим внимания, разве это плохо? Думаю, в ближайшем будущем вы поймете, почему все именно так произошло, и ваше мнение изменится. Все тонкости этого бренда открывать пока не стану", - сказал Александр Белый в обращении болельщикам.
> 
> Новая надпись уже нанесена на майки, официальные бланки, рекламную и сувенирную продукцию.
> 
> Как уже сообщалось, в следующем сезоне у команды будет и новый логотип. Вместо стилизованной буквы "Д" на форме игроков и клубной атрибутике будет изображен зубр.
> ...





*От Астерикс:* вот же заразы! Умеют бабки с белорусов тянуть. Ну, мне изменение буквы напомнило только о несоблюдении правил белорусской орфографии, можно было эту букву как-то более художественно изобразить, украсить, что ли. А логотип не понравился. Мрачный какой-то, даже страшноватый. Всё потому, что привыкает человек и к названию, и к логотипу.

----------


## Banderlogen

> вот же заразы! Умеют бабки с белорусов тянуть


Кто? Сами же белорусы и тянут, вроде. БФСО Динамо в Беларуси деньги платят.

Эмблему, кстати, москвич (не автомобиль) написал. Напоминает Баффало Сейбрз, это да. С неделю назад или даже больше обнародовали и ее, и Дiнамо.

Интересно так получается: когда решали кого отправлять (ну не решали, а отправляли) в КХЛ, то Динамо, потму что история, традиции, потому что Динамо 
Год прошел - и нет Динамо. Даже эмблема не напоминает.

----------


## Asteriks

> Авторские права на слово "Динамо" принадлежат БФСО "Динамо". На протяжении прошлого года мы ежемесячно отчисляли в БФСО значительную сумму. Так продолжаться не могло. Несмотря на то, что переговоры велись на протяжении долгого времени, успехом они не завершились. Мы - самостоятельный проект.


Интересуюсь, кому всё же деньги платили? БФСО "Динамо"? Расшифруйте, кто знает.

----------


## fIzdrin

Комментарий от Астерикс: доверять этому человеку? Что-то я опять сомневаюсь...., а Вы? 

как можно  всерьез воспринимать шарлатана,который хочет рассмешить Бога.
он бы хорошо смотрелся в шоу Петросяна "кривое зеркало"

----------


## Asteriks

Странно смотреть фотографии потопа в... Минске! Привыкли, что если потоп или наводнение, то нас это не касается. Ан нет! Природа добралась со своими шуточками и до столицы! 24 июля 2009 года.

----------


## Jemal

Давненько смотрел как в России деревни затопляет, так там алкаши уснули, а на утро деревьню затапило, и они прямо в кроватях утонули...

----------


## vova230

> *Павел Глоба: “Беларусь чакае катастрофа ў 2010 годзе”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  *Этот Глоба такой неприятный внешне... Говорит, белорусская кровь в нём есть... Что-то сомневаюсь я... :(*
> ...


Глоба вообще для меня НИКТО. Предсказатель из него никакой. Сам проверил, несколько его предсказаний десятилетней давности и *НИ ОДНО* НЕ СБЫЛОСЬ. О чем это говорит? Предсказания конспектировал лично. Такие предсказатели расчитывают, что можно говорить все что угодно, так как люди забудут.

----------


## Asteriks

Вы никогда не задумывались сколько в мире ядерных держав? Мало, по пальцам можно пересчитать: Россия, США, Китай, Франция и Великобритания. В общем, в эту группу добавилась ещё и Индия, спустив на воду, а точнее, под воду, первую подлодку. Атомную, естественно. Пишут, что жена индийского премьер-министра самолично разбила кокос о борт субмарины, соблюдая традиции. Что нам до этого факта? А вот Пакистан возмущается. 

*Пакистан: ядерная субмарина Индии – угроза безопасности*
28 июля 2009  В мире
BBC
*МИД Пакистана заявил, что спуск на воду индийской ядерной подводной лодки создает угрозу миру и безопасности в регионе*.




> "Пакистан примет соответствующие меры для обеспечения своей безопасности, не вступая в гонку вооружений", - сказал представитель пакистанского МИДа Абдул Басит.
> 
> По словам представителя ВМФ Пакистана Абида Маджида Батта, этот шаг "нанесет ущерб парадигме безопасности всего района Индийского океана". Батт подчеркнул, что действия Индии могут привести к гонке ядерных вооружений в регионе.
> 
> Индия стала шестой страной в мире, построившей свою ядерную субмарину; до сих пор такой возможностью обладали только Россия, США, Франция, Британия и Китай.
> 
> Премьер-министр Индии Манмохан Сингх заверил, что у Дели нет никаких агрессивных планов в отношении какой-либо страны. При этом, индийский премьер-министр добавил, что его страна должна идти в ногу с техническим прогрессом.
> 
> *Противовес ВМФ Китая*
> ...





Кстати, Беларусь не является ядерной державой. Мы - зона, свободная от ядерного оружия. После распада СССР на территории нашей страны находилось 30% всех ядерных боеголовок Союза. Наше правительство от них избавилось. И за это спасибо ему!

----------


## Asteriks

*От Астерикс:*Про кредиты в иностранной валюте. С 29 июля прекращено предоставление долларовых кредитов по кредитным карточкам. Белорусская экономика ориентируется на белорусский рубль. Связано это с тем, чтобы выходя из кризиса наша страна не зависела от мировой экономики, где ходит доллар. Что и как подробнее читайте здесь:

*"Мы должны жить с нашим белорусским рублем"
30 июля 2009 » Новость дня*
TUT.BY
Национальный банк Беларуси намерен продолжить дедолларизацию экономики Беларуси и сохранить запрет на кредитование физических лиц в иностранной валюте и после 1 января 2011 года. Об этом заявил журналистам председатель правления Нацбанка Беларуси Петр Прокопович.





> Напомним, в соответствии с постановлением правления Национального банка №105 в Беларуси с 29 июля 2009 года до 1 января 2011 года приостановлена выдача физическим лицам, за исключением индивидуальных предпринимателей, кредитов в иностранной валюте. Запрет касается также предоставления новых частей (траншей) кредита по открытым ранее кредитным линиям, в том числе возобновляемым. Ограничения по овердрафтному кредитованию по ранее заключенным кредитным договорам вступают в силу через месяц после опубликования постановления Нацбанка (29 августа).
> 
> 29 июля на пресс-конференции в Минске глава Нацбанка Петр Прокопович развил свою мысль по поводу запрета на кредитование физлиц в валюте. Главный банкир страны пояснил, что этот запрет связан с политикой Нацбанка по дедолларизации экономики. "Наша задача состоит в том, чтобы постепенно, в течение двух-трех лет, обеспечить такую работу, чтобы внутри страны потребность у населения была для проведения платежей и расчетов только в белорусских рублях. А потребность в валюте возникала у людей только при выезде за границу", — заявил П.Прокопович. По его словам, "никакой необходимости в кредитах в иностранной валюте в строительстве жилья, покупке недвижимости и так далее нет. Все это можем решать за счет кредитов в белорусских рублях".
> 
> Кроме того, запрет обусловлен опасностью высокой зависимости от колебаний доллара и других резервных валют. "Сегодня практически единая валюта - это доллар США, и весь мир сидит на долларовой игле, - отметил П.Прокопович. – Мы должны жить с нашим белорусским рублем, жить так, чтобы глобальные финансовые кризисы меньше влияли на нас. Полностью исключить влияние мы не можем, но минимизировать - в состоянии. В этом и состоит дедолларизация".
> 
> Петр Прокопович отметил, что отмена кредитования населения в иностранной валюте в 2011 году может быть продлена. Он не согласился с мнением аналитиков, которые считали, что 1 января 2011 года – это прогноз Нацбанка по дате выхода Беларуси из кризиса. "1 января 2011 года – промежуточный этап по запрету на валютные кредиты населению, а дальше посмотрим. Я думаю, что решение по этому запрету будет принято раз и навсегда. Если у населения будет сильное желание получать кредиты в иностранной валюте и через полтора года, они скажут нам, что они этого очень хотят, мы тогда изучим вопрос", - заявил он. Хотя, как считает П.Прокопович, к началу 2011 года "все привыкнут, что в стране есть стабильный белорусский рубль, успокоятся и перестанут ориентироваться на иностранные валюты".
> 
> Впрочем, главный банкир страны подчеркнул, что в отношении населения все мероприятия по программе дедолларизации экономики в текущем году уже выполнены. "Мы ограничили применение иностранных валют при расчетах на АЗС, кроме международных трасс. Сегодня решен вопрос по приостановлению кредитования населения в иностранной валюте. Уменьшились и другие расчеты в иностранной валюте - это не вызвало каких-то проблем. Таким образом на этот год все вопросы, которые касаются населения по нашей программе дедолларизации, уже выполнены. А дальше - будем смотреть, что нужно еще делать по этому вопросу в следующем году", — сказал главный банкир страны. При этом, по словам П.Прокоповича, речь не идет о каких-либо новых подходах по отношению к населению или предприятиям, а ставится задача уменьшить применение иностранных валют в платежах и расчетах.
> ...




*От Астерикс:* Кстати, у меня кредит на потр***тельские нужды. Сказано про понижение процентной ставки с 14% до 12% к концу года. Хм... У меня под 15% на данный момент. Посмотрим...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Вы никогда не задумывались сколько в мире ядерных держав? Мало, по пальцам можно пересчитать: Россия, США, Китай, Франция и Великобритания.


 Индия и Пакистан уже достаточно давно имеют ядерное оружие.Так-же с большой степенью вероятности можно сказать, что им располагают Израиль, ЮАР и Бразилия.

----------


## Asteriks

Ого! Но может у них не своё, а закупленное у других стран? Продавать можно ядерные боеголовки? Ох, я бы не продала... (( В статье про другие страны не сказано. (( А вообще, есть же какие-то международные законы, регламентирующие это дело? У кого есть ядерное оружие, должны об этом доложить всему мировому сообществу. Иначе на них наедут. Кому это надо?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Нет, речь идёт именно о собственных разработках. Понятно, что никто это дело не афиширует и официально не признаёт, т.к. существует международный договор о нераспространении ядерного оружия и т.д.. К стати,  продажа или передача ядерного оружия, технологий и материалов так-же запрещены.
К сожалению, моя информация очень старая и я не могу её подтвердить ссылкой на источник.

----------


## Sasha

*Восприятие собственной внешности*


Исследования показали: искаженное восприятие собственной внешности является следствием нарушений визуального восприятия мозга

Несмотря на то, что люди, страдающие дисморфобией, выглядят абсолютно нормально, сами они считают себя некрасивыми и непропорциональными. Исследования ученых, занимающихся изучением визуальных образов, показали, что мозг людей, страдающих дисморфобией, выглядит нормально, но при обработке визуальных образов функционирует неправильно. Открытия ученых из Университета Калифорнии являются первыми открытиями, наглядно показывающими биологическую причину искаженного самовосприятия.

«Наше исследование показывает, что мозг людей, страдающих дисморфобией в целом функционирует нормально, но в его „операционной системе“ происходят определенные сбои, которые не позволяют им воспринимать себя так, как здоровые люди» — объясняет доктор Джеми Фойзнер — главный исследователь и доцент психиатрии Университета Калифорнии. — Теперь, когда мы выяснили физическую сторону болезни, в будущем мы сможем найти способ научить пациентов воспринимать образы более точно«.

Люди, страдающие дисморфобией, зацикливаются на воображаемом недостатке в своей внешности или незначительной физической аномалии. Для решения «проблемы» они прибегают к пластической хирургии, порой неоднократно. Они всегда стыдятся чего-то, подавлены и обеспокоены, что значительно повышает риск суицида среди таких людей.

Дисморфобия передается по наследству (особенно риску подвержены люди, страдающие синдромом навязчивых состояний), и была выявлена у 2% населения. Тридцать процентов людей страдающих дисморфобией страдают от нарушения аппетита, что так же приводит к искаженному восприятию своего образа.

Фойзнер заинтересовался, мешал ли мозг пациента восприятию визуальных образов и если мешал, то возникала ли подобная проблема, когда пациент смотрел не на свое, а на чужое лицо.

«Мы надеялись, что если попросить пациентов сконцентрироваться на других лицах, то они не будут эмоционально зависеть от собственного образа в процессе эксперимента» — сказал он.

Впервые был использован ядерно-магнитный резонанс, чтобы определить, как мозг пациента реагировал на визуальный образ.

Эксперимент заключался в следующем: на 12 пациентов были надеты специальные очки, которые позволили им видеть цифровые изображения людей так, как будто бы они были восприняты мозгом . Каждому участнику эксперимента были представлены три различных вида изображений . Первый — нередактированные фотографии, второй — измененные фото, с которых были убраны некоторые детали, которые довольно часто встречаются на лице, как, например, веснушки, морщинки или шрамы. Эта низкочастотная технология сделала окончательный образ размытым. Третий вид фотографий — это некий гибрид первого и второго видов, в результате чего получилось четкое, детализированное изображение.

Команда Фойзнера сравнила результаты восприятия пациентами 12 изображений людей, сходных по возрасту, полу, образованию и ведущей руке в письме . Результаты наблюдения удивили ученых.

«Мы увидели четкую разницу в том, как функционируют правое и левое полушария головного мозга у людей страдающих дисморфобией и у здоровых людей» — заметил Фойзнер.

Страдающие дисморфобией чаще используют левое полушарие — аналитическую часть мозга, отвечающую за сложную детализацию — даже при восприятии не сложных и низкочастотных образов. Для сравнения, люди, не страдающие дисморфобией, включали левое полушарие мозга только для восприятия детализированных высокочастотных образов. Их мозг обрабатывал нередактированные и низкочастотные фотографии правым полушарием, которое отвечает за цельное восприятие образов.

«Мы не знаем, почему страдающие дисморфобией воспринимают все образы как высокочастотные, — сказал Фойзнер. — Исследования предполагают, что мозг таких людей запрограммирован либо на удаление деталей, либо на их добавление туда, где их на самом деле нет. Возможно, они представляют свое собственное лицо, когда смотрят на других».

Недавно Фойзнер так же открыл, что чем явнее симптомы дисморфобии, тем больше активизируется левое полушарие при восприятии образов. В настоящее время он изучает, как влияет эмоциональная встряска на восприятие собственного лица людьми, страдающими дисморфобией.

«Исследования показывают, что у дисморфобии есть биологические причины, поэтому эта болезнь не может быть списана исключительно на социальные представления о стандартах внешности» — заключил он.

Исследование было опубликовано в декабрьском выпуске Архивов Общей Психиатрии и было проведено при поддержке фонда семьи Сабан, фонда Нейси Джейн и национального института психического здоровья.

Соавторами Фойзнера выступали доктор Сьюзан Букхаймер, доктор Александр Быстрицкий и Дженифер Таунсенд (все ученые из Университета Калифорнии).

Источник psychol-ok.ru
:1115038523:

----------


## Sanych

*5 неизвестных фактов о Джеймсе Бонде*




> Джеймс Бонд появился благодаря американскому зоологу
> 
> Когда Ян Флеминг, автор книг об агенте 007, придумывал характер, привычки и имя своему герою, он соединил в нем черты людей, о которых он прочитал в прессе и которых знал лично. Имя супершпион получил от известного орнитолога, который написал книгу «Птицы западной Индии» (Birds of the West Indies), которую многие специалисты считают самым исчерпывающим руководством по птицам Карибского региона.Звали этого орнитолога, как вы можете догадаться, Джеймс Бонд. Манеру поведения шпион перенял от некоторых реально существующих агентов по имени Sidney Reilly и William Stephenson. Учитывая, что Флеминг работал в британской морской службе разведки, можно предположить, что в характер Бонда были намешаны черты характера и других, неизвестных широко реальных шпионов..
> 
> Джеймс Бонд появился во время летнего отпуска.
> 
> Агент 007 мог бы не никогда не появиться на свет, если бы Яну Флемингу в свое время не удалось договориться со своим боссом. Когда Флеминг перешел на работу в компанию Kemsley Newspapers, принадлежащую London Sunday Times, он поставил условие перед работодателем — ежегодный отпуск в 2 месяца. Требование было удовлетворено, и каждый год в период с 1953 до 1964, писатель использовал летние каникулы для создания очередной новеллы о Джеймсе Бонде. Что интересно, создавались эти произведения в поместье Флеминга на Ямайке. Название поместья? Золотой Глаз (Golden Eye).
> Бонд выпивает каждые 24 минуты
> 
> ...





*Топ 10 фактов про языки*





> 10 место: На африканском континенте более 1000 разных языков. А у языка берберов в Северной Африке даже нет письменной формы.
> 
> 9 место: Самое старое слово в английском языке - “town”.
> 
> 8 место: Самая древняя из сохранившихся до сих пор буква алфавита - О.
> 
> 7 место: В английском самая частая буква – Е. У писателя Эрнеста Винсента Райта есть роман “Гедсби”, состоящий из более чем 50 000 слов. Во всем романе нет ни одной буквы E.
> 
> 6 место: В языке эскимосов сyществyет больше 20 слов для наименования снега.
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Есть грамматическое правило, согласно которому исконно русские слова никогда не начинаются на букву «а». Можете попробовать вспомнить навскидку несколько слов на букву «а». Арбуз, абрикос, абсурд, аллюзия, анализ – все это слова иностранного происхождения.


Азы? .....

----------


## Sanych

Это слово скорее в одну древнерусскую букву чем полноценное слово с приставкой суффиксом и окончанием.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Беларускі Ленін-забойца будзе адноўлены-  14.08.2009 

Беларускі Ленін-забойца будзе адноўлены, паведамляе „Gazeta Wyborcza”.
Беларускія ўлады адбудуюць помнік Леніна, які разваліўся на мінулым тыдні й забіў чалавека. “Уладзімер Ільіч - гэта нашая гісторыя”, - тлумачыць Ігар Іванчыкаў, старшыня мясцовага Райвыканкаму.
У мінулую нядзелю 21-гадовы хлопец, каб прадэманстраваць сябрам сваю фізычную сілу, узабраўся на помнік Леніну ў вёсцы Ўваравічы й павіс на каменнай руцэ правадыра сусьветнага пралетарыяту, якая надалей паказвала беларусам шлях да камунізму. Нечакана 5-мэтровы манумэнт рассыпаўся, рука Леніна адарвалася, а падаючая галава забіла мужчыну.
Помнік ва Ўваравічах вельмі стары, яго паставілі яшчэ перад вайной. Падчас нямецкай акупацыі мясцовыя камуністы закапалі помнік пад зямлёй, каб немцы яго ня зьнішчылі. Пасьля вызваленьня вёскі чырвонаармейцамі помнік быў адкапаны й урачыста ўсталяваны ў вёсцы. Ад тае пары не праводзілася ніякая рэстаўрацыя.
Адразу пасьля трагічнага здарэньня мясцовыя ўлады абяцалі, што адбудуюць помнік.
- Гэта гісторыя, на якой выхавалася не адно пакаленьне беларусаў, - сказаў Іванчыкаў у інтэрвію агенцтву Інтэрфакс. 
Пасьля атрыманьня Беларусьсю незалежнасьці, у адрозьненьні ад Летувы ці Ўкраіны, тут ніхто не ліквідаваў савецкіх помнікаў. Таму сёньня кожны горад і вёска маюць уласнага Леніна. На сёньняшні дзень нават у Міністэрстве культуры ня ведаюць, колькі такіх помнікаў ёсьць па ўсёй Беларусі. Толькі 10 Ленінаў, у тым ліку найбольш вядомы, які стаіць у цэнтры Менску ля будынку парлямэнту, лічацца культурніцкай спрадчынай і ахоўваюцца дзяржавай. Іншыя помнікі, у прыватнасьці тыя, што стаяць у малых мясцовасьцях, знаходзяцца ў трагічным стане й пагражаюць здароўю й жыцьцю людзей. Пракуратура пачала сьледзтва па справе, ці ўлады Ўваравічаў не занядбалі абавязаку аховы помніка, паведамляе „Gazeta Wyborcza”.

----------


## Jemal

Семь лишних органов человека 	 	 
Крылья нелетающей птицы и глаза глубоководной рыбы – это все проявления эволюционной причуды под названием «рудимент». Существование подобных излишеств в организме ничем не обосновано, но устойчиво передается из поколения в поколение. Мы расскажем о самых известных рудиментах человека, и о том, как они возникли. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
*Копчик*

Самым известным рудиментом, доставшимся человеку от давних предков, является копчик (coccyx) треугольная кость, образованная срастанием 4-5 позвонков. Когда-то он образовывал хвост – орган поддержания равновесия, который также служит для передачи социальных сигналов. По мере того, как человек становится прямоходящим созданием, все эти функции перешли на передние конечности, и потребность в хвосте отпала. 

Тем не менее, на ранних стадиях развития человеческий эмбрион обладает хвостовым отростком, который, нередко, сохраняется. Примерно один из пятидесяти тысяч младенцев рождает с хвостиком, который может быть легко удален без последствий для организма. 

*Аппендикс* 

Червеобразный отросток слепой кишки (appendix vermiformis) давно перестал играть хоть какую-нибудь роль в человеческом организме. Предположительно, он служил для длительного переваривания твердой пищи – например, круп. Вторая теория гласит, что аппендикс играл роль резервуара для пищеварительных бактерий, где они размножались. 

Аппендикс взрослого человека имеет длину от 2 до 20 сантиметров, однако в большинстве случаев его длина примерно равна десяти сантиметрам. Воспаление червеобразного отростка (аппендицит) является очень распространенным заболеванием – на него приходится 89 процентов всех хирургических операций брюшной полости. 

*Зуб мудрости* 

Третьи моляры (коренные зубы) получили свое название по той причине, что прорезаются гораздо позднее всех остальных зубов, в том возрасте, когда человек становится «мудрее» - 16-30 лет. Основная функция зубов мудрости – жевательная, они служат для перетирания пищи. 

Однако у каждого третьего человека на Земле они растут неправильно – им не хватает места на челюстной дуге, в результате чего они или начинают прорастать в стороны, или травмируют своих соседей. В подобных случаях, зубы мудрости приходится

*Синтез витамина С* 

Нехватка витамина С (аскорбиновой кислоты) в организме может привести к заболеванию цингой с последующим летальным исходом. Однако, человек не может самостоятельно синтезировать этот витамин в своем организме, в отличие от большинства приматов и других млекопитающих. 

Ученые давно предполагали, что у человека существовал орган, отвечающий за выработку аскорбиновой кислоты, однако подтверждение этому было обнаружено лишь в 1994 году. Тогда был найден псевдоген, отвечающий за выработку витамина С, аналогичный тому, что есть у гвинейский свиней. Но у современного человека эта функция отключена на генетическом уровне. 

*Вомероназальный орган (ВНО)* 

Утерю функциональности ВНО можно считать одной из больших эволюционных потерь человека. Этот отдел обонятельной системы (известный так же как орган Якобсона или вомер) отвечает за распознание феромонов. 

В социальном поведении животных феромоны играют доминирующую роль. С их помощью самки привлекают самцов, а сами кавалеры помечают подконтрольную им территорию. Большинство эмоций сопровождается выбросом феромонов – страх, злость, умиротворение, страсть. Человек же больше полагается на вербальную и визуальную составляющие социального общения, поэтому роль распознания феромонов сведена к минимуму. 

*Гусиная кожа* 

Мурашки (cutis anserina) возникают при срабатывании пиломоторного рефлекса. Основными побудительными мотива этого рефлекса являются холод и опасность. При этом спинной мозг производит возбуждение периферических нервных окончаний, которые приподнимают волосяной покров. 

Так в случае холода, приподнятые волосы позволяют сохранить больше теплового воздуха внутри покрова. Если же возникает опасность, увеличение волосяного покрова придает животному более массивный вид. У человека пиломоторный рефлекс остается рудиментом, поскольку густой волосяной покров был утерян в процессе эволюции 

*Мужские соски 
*
Одна из ранних научных теорий предполагала, что соски являются признаком способности мужчины к грудному вскармливанию, которая была утеряна в процессе эволюции. Однако позднее исследования показали, что никто из мужских особей наших предков не обладал такой функцией организма. 

В настоящее время принято считать, что соски формируются еще на той стадии развития эмбриона, когда его пол не определен. И лишь позднее, когда зародыш начинает самостоятельно вырабатывать гормоны, можно определить кто родится – мальчик или девочка.

----------


## Asteriks

*Беременная африканка ждет сразу 12 детей*18 августа 2009  Калейдоскоп 
Newsru
Беременная жительница Туниса ждет сразу 12 детей: шесть мальчиков и шесть девочек. Учительница, имя которой не называется, ранее пережила два выкидыша, после чего решила прибегнуть к искусственному оплодотворению, сообщает The Daily Telegraph. 

В мире не известно ни одного случая, когда женщина рожала бы 12 детей. Если роды пройдут успешно, мать-африканка затмит даже американскую "восьмимаму" - Надю Сулеман, которая в январе родила сразу восьмерых детей. Сулеман, мать-одиночка из Калифорнии, также родила детей благодаря искусственному оплодотворению. 

Женщина из Туниса намерена родить детей естественным способом, хотя врачи утверждают, что это невозможно, рассказал ее муж Марван. Сам он называет случившееся "поразительным чудом" и говорит, что рад предстоящему прибавлению в семье. 

Специалисты по искусственному оплодотворению, однако, считают, что тунисские врачи поступили безответственно и поставили под угрозу жизни матери и детей. "Каковы бы ни были причины случившегося, шансы на счастливый исход весьма малы", - считает доктор Саймон Фишер из Оксфорда. 

Маловероятно, что все 12 детей выживут, указывает доктор Фишер. У новорожденных могут также обнаружиться серьезные проблемы со здоровьем. Шансы матери на выживание зависят от усилий врачей, считает Фишер.

Источник: http://news.tut.by/kaleidoscope/145291.html

P.S. Вот вам и искусственное оплодотворение.12 детей граммов этак по 200, что они из себя будут представлять? Жутко. Но ведь соглашаются люди на всё ради того, чтобы иметь детей. Прут против природы.

----------


## Asteriks

*Беларусов заставляют отказаться от импортных лекарств*18 августа 2009  Здоровье и красота 
Анастасия Зеленкова, Салідарнасць

Министерство здравоохранения предприняло очередную попытку перевести население на медпрепараты от белорусских производителей. "Особо обращаем внимание на необходимость принятия дополнительных мер, направленных на ограничение приобретения населением лекарственных средств импортного производства", - говорится в письме за подписью министра здравоохранения Василия Жарко. 

К письму "О закупках и назначении лекарственных средств отечественного производства" прилагается список на шести листах, в котором перечислены отечественные аналоги иностранных препаратов. Врачам рекомендуется назначать пациентам лекарства от белорусских производителей.

"При выписывании рецептов на лекарственные средства, имеющие по международному непатентованному наименованию синонимы импортного и отечественного производства, в первую очередь врачом должны назначаться и выписываться по рецептам отечественные лекарственные средства", - отмечается в письме.

Персональная ответственность за исполнение поручения возлагается на руководителей организаций здравоохранения и генеральных директоров предприятий "Фармация". И можно только догадываться, на какие "дополнительные меры" готовы пойти чиновники, чтобы оградить население от заграничных лекарств.

Это уже не первая попытка государства убрать с отечественного рынка импортные лекарства. Не далее как в мае в Минздраве заговорили о формировании "идеальных цен" на заграничные препараты. Планировалось, что созданный в Беларуси по инициативе Минздрава общественный совет по контролю за ценами на лекарства будет вести мониторинг и формировать максимально допустимую цену на импортные лекарственные препараты. Данное решение преподносилось как забота о здоровье граждан и попытка сделать цены более доступными.

Однако на деле все было куда прозаичнее. Предполагалось, что работать себе в убыток или с минимальной прибылью поставщики импортных средств вряд ли захотят и уйдут из Беларуси. Окончательно убедить сомневающихся в бесперспективности работы на нашем рынке теперь должно очередное "предложение" Минздрава.

Представить, чем это обернется для потр***телей, не сложно. Тем более что на сегодняшний день в аптечной сети Беларуси до 70% всех лекарственных средств - импортного производства. Конечно, можно расчистить место на рынке медпрепаратов для белорусского производителя, но далеко не все лекарства имеют отечественные аналоги. Вряд ли удастся заменить нашим аспирином многочисленные сердечные средства, гормональные препараты и антибиотики последнего поколения. Запустить же новые производства в нынешней ситуации не представляется возможным. Как бы государственная "забота о здоровье нации" не вышла этой самой нации боком.

Источник: http://news.tut.by/health/145260.html

----------


## Jemal

Самые невероятные хирургические операции в истории 
Эти операции поражают человеческое воображение своей сложностью. Журнал Newsweek представляет рейтинг величайших хирургических чудес в истории новейшей медицины.  

1. Удаление половины мозга. 11 июня этого года 6-летей Джесси Хэлл из Техаса удалили всю правую долю мозга. Операцию провел нейрохирург Бен Карсон из детского медицинского центра Джона Хопкинса в Балтиморе. Редчайшая в медицине операция, называемая гемисферэктомией, была единственным спасением для девочки, страдающей энцефалитом Расмуссена. В таких случая оставшаяся половина мозга частично берет на себя функции удаленной (врачи еще не разобрались, отчего это происходит). Джесси, возможно, осталась на всю жизнь парализованной на левую сторону, но ее личность и память не пострадали. В центре Джона Хопкинса проводят по 12 подобных операций в год. 

2. Операция продолжительностью в 4 дня. С 4 по 8 февраля 1951 года, 96 часов подряд врачи Чикагского госпиталя удаляли 58-летней Гертруде Левандовски гигантскую кисту яичника. Это самая продолжительная операция в истории мировой медицины. До начала операции Гертруда весила 277 кг, а после нее - 138! Хирурги удаляли кисту максимально осторожно и медленно, чтобы избежать резкого падения кровяного давления у пациентки.

3. Операция в чреве матери. Хирурги австралийского медицинского центра Monash оперировали 22-недельного ребенка, находящегося в утробе 22-летней Кайли Боулен. Произошла редкая аномалия - амниотические нити перетянули лодыжки ребенка, что перекрывало доступ крови к коленям. В таких случаях хирурги осмеливаются оперировать не ранее 28-й недели развития плода, но в этот раз возникла угроза того, что малыш лишится обеих ног. К моменту начала операции правая ножка уже была инфицированной и неоперабельной (ее прооперировали после того, как ребенку исполнилось 4 года), зато левую удалось спасти. На момент операции рост плода составлял всего 17 см.

4. Операция на самом себе. Помните, как у Высоцкого: "Пока вы тут в ванночке с кафелем моетесь, нежитесь, бреетесь, в холоде сам себе скальпелем он вырезает аппендикс"? В 1921 году хирург Эван О'Нейл Кейн удалил сам себе аппендикс при помощи одной только местной анестезии. На всякий случай в соседней комнате стояли на подхвате три доктора. Операция прошла настолько успешно, что в 1932 году Кейн провел еще более сложную манипуляцию на самом себе по удалению паховой грыжи. Во время нее он даже успевал пошутить. 

5. Пересадка лица. В январе 2007 года 31-летний Паскаль Колер был прооперирован по поводу редкого и довольно жутковатого заболевания неврофиброматоз (болезнь Реклингхаузена), которое чудовищно обезобразило его лицо. Гигантская опухоль не давала нормально принимать пищу, и превратила несчастного Паскаля в затворника. Профессор Лоран Лантиери с коллегами провел полную пересадку лица от мертвого донора. Операция продлилась 16 часов и закончилась успешно. Колер не похож внешне на своего анонимного донора, потому что его лицевые кости остались нетронутыми. Предполагают, что знаменитый "человек-слон" Джозеф Меррик 100 лет назад страдал именно от этой болезни.
6. Двойное рождение. Через шесть месяцев после беременности, американка Кери Маккартни обнаружила, что у ее ребенка растет смертельно опасная опухоль на копчике. Хирурги детского госпиталя в Хьюстоне сделали Кери анестезию, извлекли из ее тела матку, открыли ее, подняли 80% тела плода, оставив внутри только его голову и плечи, после чего быстро удалили опухоль. Затем плод вернули в матку, закрыв амниотический мешок в надежде сохранить как можно больше околоплодных вод. Ребенок "снова родился" через 10 недель полностью здоровым.  

Источник: paranormal.ucoz.ru

----------


## Jemal

Как на человека действуют электромагнитные излучения  

Каждый человек с момента зачатия и на продолжении всей жизни находится под воздействием электромагнитного поля Земли. И этот фон является вполне нормальным, не причиняет особого вреда.
Однако с развитием технического прогресса наш организм становится заложником всё более растущих электромагнитных излучений. С открытием радио человечество получило новые источники мощных излучений, действующих неблагоприятно на живые организмы. С пониманием вредного воздействия излучений, стали стремиться ограждать людей всеми доступными способами, например, запрещено возводить здания в непосредственной близости от мощных источников излучения.

Однако большую опасность представляют приборы, которыми мы постоянно пользуемся. Излучая слабые электромагнитные импульсы, они воздействуют весьма продолжительное время. Наибольшую опасность представляют мобильные телефоны, СВЧ печи, компьютеры и телевизоры. Если микроволновки и телефоны обычно работают недолго, а телевизоры находятся на достаточно большом расстоянии, то компьютеры становятся самыми опасными приборами. Во-первых, у каждого компьютера есть два источника излучения – монитор и системный блок, во-вторых, человек работает, находясь непосредственно перед компьютером, а в-третьих, приходится работать очень долго, нередко весь рабочий день. Особую опасность представляет работа в небольшом помещении, которое редко проветривают, да ещё если в нём находятся сразу несколько компьютеров. Весьма опасен монитор, потому что лишь его лицевая часть покрыта защитным слоем, а боковые и задняя стенки благополучно излучают электромагнитные волны.

Электромагнитные волны распространяют в воздухе положительно заряженные ионы, которые пагубно влияют на здоровье людей. Поэтому хорошо бы иметь в каждом помещении, где установлены всевозможные приборы люстру Чижевского. Насыщая помещение отрицательно заряженными ионами, она превращает воздух в горный, особенно полезный человеку. Усталость, раздражительность, нежелание общаться с окружающими становятся постоянными спутниками человека, которому приходится подолгу работать на компьютере. В большей степени от излучений страдают дети, которых не оторвать от компьютерных игр. Особенно страдают иммунная, эндокринная, нервная и половые системы. Иммунная система резко уменьшает поставку в кровь особых ферментов, которые защищают, а это приводит к ослаблению системы на клеточном уровне. Вследствие большого выброса в кровь большого количества адреналина происходит сгущение крови.

Чтобы защитить себя от вредных воздействий электромагнитного излучения старайтесь почаще гулять на свежем воздухе, регулярно проветривайте помещение. Очень важно следить за исправностью приборов. Чтобы компьютеры не давали сбой, почаще посещайте сервисы, которые производят ремонт компьютеров. И Вы максимально сможете оградить себя от пагубного излучения, если компьютерные услуги и компьютерное обслуживание будут предоставлены вовремя.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Моцарта убила бактериальная инфекция*
18 августа 2009 » Культура
Newsru
Настоящим убийцей великого композитора Вольфганга Амадея Моцарта может оказаться не отравитель Сальери, а обычная бактериальная инфекция. К таким выводам пришла группа голландских ученых, исследовавших историю болезни гениального музыканта.

Истинная причина смерти композитора оставалась загадкой для медиков с тех пор, как музыкант скоропостижно скончался в возрасте 35 лет. Эта преждевременная смерть и поспешные похороны породили множество слухов и теорий - от почечной недостаточности до туберкулеза и трихинеллеза. Особую популярность, в том числе и в литературе, приобрела версия об отравлении, пишет The Daily Telegraph.

Согласно последним исследованиям, композитора скосила эпидемия, бушевавшая в 1791 году среди солдат, которые вернулись в Вену после войны с Турцией. Изучив городской реестр смертей, голландские ученые установили, что в то время 30-летние мужчины наиболее часто умирали от туберкулеза, резкой потери веса и отечной болезни, или водянки.

Примечательно, что симптомы болезни музыканта - сильнейшие отеки, которые мешали Моцарту даже переворачиваться на постели, - указывают на водянку. К тому же, по мнению доктора Ричарда Зегерса из Академического медицинского центра в Амстердаме, Моцарта могла поразить бактериальная инфекция. "Сейчас мы можем сравнить это с бактерией, устойчивой к воздействию антибиотиков, как MRSA (метициллино-резистентный золотистый стафилококк) или C.difficile (бактерия - возбудитель госпитальной инфекции)", - пояснил Зегерс.

"Мы сделали вывод, что Моцарт был одной из жертв стрептококковой инфекции, которая в тот год унесла жизни многих жителей столицы", - заключил врач. По всей вероятности, болезнь началась в венском военном госпитале, а после из-за жуткой антисанитарии распространилась по городу, отмечается в статье, опубликованной в журнале Annals of Internal Medicine.

Стоит отметить, что даже во время болезни Моцарт не переставал писать - практически до дня своей смерти он трудился над "Реквиемом". 20 ноября 1791 года музыкант в последний раз выступил на публике. Менее чем через две недели он скончался. Музыкальный гений, написавший оперы "Женитьба Фигаро" и "Дон Жуан", умер в жуткой бедности и нужде и был похоронен на общественном кладбище.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Система пещер, длиной в шесть километров, открыта на острове Пасхи 

В результате экспедиции, начавшейся в 2005 году, в восточной части острова были найдены 45 пещер, открывших археологам множество находок, среди которых были наконечники копий и стрел, топоры, наскальные изображения и около 30 человеческих скелетов. Спелеологи подтвердили предположение о том, что эти пещеры могли использоваться жителями острова как убежище во время многочисленных межплеменных войн.

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Во многих пещерах были найдены петроглифы – наскальные изображения, вырезанные на горной породе. 

По словам  Клаудио Кристино, эксперта по археологии из Университета Чили, эти пещеры ставали тайным прибежищем во времена конфликтов, а также использовались в качестве помещений для хранения питьевой воды. 
Несмотря на то, что существование пещер было общеизвестным фактом, историки и археологи были поражены их протяжностью составившей около шести километров, что казалось невозможным для острова, занимающего столь малую площадь.

Известно, что на острове бытовали истории про островитян, до наших дней населявших пещеры и живущих по старым обычаям. Вероятно, изучение пещер также поможет проверить истинность этих историй.

Источник: ufo.ck.ua

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Авария на Саяно-Шушенской ГЭС
13:55 -18.08.09
В результате аварии на Саяно-Шушенской ГЭС погибли 12 человек, судьба еще 64 неизвестна. По мнению и.о. председателя правления компании «РусГидро» Василия Зубакина, найти живыми пропавших вряд ли удастся. В то же время накануне были найдены живыми два работника предприятия. В момент разрушения части машинного зала они оказались в «воздушных пузырях» и остались живы, хотя и получили переохлаждение.

По поручению президента России Дмитрия Медведева работы по ликвидации последствий аварии на Саяно-Шушенской ГЭС возглавляет глава МЧС Сергей Шойгу.

В Хакасии открыта «горячая линия». Получить информацию о погибших и пострадавших, а также оставить информацию о пропавших без вести работниках ГЭС можно по телефону 8 (39042) 3-10-65.
Спасатели, которые продолжают работу на Саяно-Шушенской ГЭС, не оставляют надежду найти в затопленных помещениях станции выживших. По их словам, под водой должны были остаться "воздушные пузыри", и в них могут находиться люди - те, кто уцелел. Но с каждым часом шансов у них остаётся всё меньше. В списках пропавших без вести - 64 человека. Поисково-спасательные работы идут в авральном режиме, круглые сутки. 
Это тот самый машинный зал. В начале рабочего дня, когда здесь было очень много сотрудников, на него с большой высоты обрушилась неимоверная масса воды (ФОТО). Треть этого огромного здания и людей, которые находились внутри, буквально смело в Енисей.
Во вторник журналисты смогли впервые лично оценить, каков масштаб разрушений. Машинный зал искорёжен до неузнаваемости. На огромной площади лишь завалы. Возможно, под ними находятся те, кого не удалось до сих пор найти.
"Пока ничего утешительного у нас нет, я имею в виду по количеству людей, которые находились в машинном зале, - говорит министр РФ по чрезвычайным ситуациям Сергей Шойгу. - По-прежнему неизвестна судьба 64 человек. Увеличилось количество погибших. Количество пострадавших остаётся прежним. Принят ряд достаточно важных решений по поводу создания теплового контура над машинным залом, для того чтобы вести дальнейшие восстановительные работы".
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

От Астерикс: Новость из мира ИТ. Новый браузер "три в одном". Первоначальный источник указать не могу, вычитала на belarusy.by.

*Lunascape — первый в мире браузер с тремя движками*

Многие из тех, кто проводит много времени за интернет- серфингом, не могут определиться, какой из браузеров им подходит больше всего. Видимо, специально для таких людей был создан Lunascape — первый в мире браузер, способный использовать один из трех известных движков (Trident, Gecko и Webkit) на выбор. 

Стандартный набор функций браузера Lunascape (к слову, бесплатного) довольно широк, но его еще можно увеличить с помощью плагинов. Однако, возможно, это и не понадобится — например, опция Mouse Gestures присутствует в Lunarscape изначально.

В браузере также реализован принцип защиты от «бракованных» страниц, которые могут вызвать вынужденное закрытие программы — в большинстве случаев закроется только проблемная вкладка.

Полная версия «весит» примерно 31 МБ, компактная (без дополнений) — 8,4 МБ.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> *Л. Н. Толстой и вегетарианство* 
> Приезд убежденного и  верующего позитивиста Фрея внес много свежести и духовной  новизны в жизнь Ясной Поляны. Лев Николаевич впервые (это было в 1885 г.) услышал от Фрея проповедь вегетарианской пищи и впервые увидел человека, сознательно отрекшегося от  всякой убоины. 
> — Как это хорошо! Как это хорошо! — восторгался Лев  Николаевич.— Но может ли одна растительная пища быть  достаточной для человека? 
> — Достаточно даже одних пшеничных зерен,— ответил Фрей.— Стоит их только  просушить и употреблять в еду. 
> — Как, не в молотом виде? — ужаснулся Лев Николаевич. 
> — Но есть ли у человека  лучшая мельница, чем его  собственный рот? — фигурально  ответил Фрей и вызвал бурю  восторга этим ответом. 
> Восхищению Льва  Николаевича не было границ. Он  обнимал Фрея, целовал его и  всячески выражал ему свое  расположение. 
> — Я говорю о зернах,— продолжал Фрей,— потому что теперь их как будто легче  добывать. Но, в сущности,  человеку свойственна не эта  злачная, добываемая на полях  пища. Человеку свойственна  другая, еще более благородная, ради добывания которой он не должен прибегать к срезыванию или вырыванию стеблей, то есть к тому же убийству растений. К радости кроткого духа  нашего, сама природа строения тела человеческого учит нас жить и кормиться чудною пищей,  полной райских ароматов  девственных садов, бывших на заре прекрасного утра земной жизни. Да! И строение зубов, и длина кишечника с неопровержимой ясностью доказывают, что  человек не хищное животное,  проглатывающее растерзанную  чужую жизнь, У него нет тех  редко сидящих в челюсти и  остроконечных зубов, какие нужны хищнику. И длина кишечника у него гораздо больше, чем у хищных животных, у которых кишечник короткий, потому что пища проходит более короткий путь всасывания. Эти два  обстоятельства лучше всяких  трактатов доказывают уродливость нашего питания мясом. Оно не свойственно нам, и никакое искусство нашей кухни с ее виртуозами-поварами не в  состоянии обмануть нашу натуру. Она противится чуждой пище и мстит нам тяжелыми  болезнями и нервными  расстройствами, вплоть до безнадежного помешательства. Но, вместе с тем, ясно также, что человек и не травоядное животное. Его кишечник для этого слишком короток, он должен бы быть вдвое длиннее, а зубы не так  широки, как у травоядных.  Человек принадлежит к категории животных,— которым  свойственна пища другая — плоды. Не плотоядное, не травоядное, а плодоядное животное —  человек. И из всех плодов лучше всего яблоки. Возьмите,  например, обезьян в лесах. Они питаются только яблоками, а какие они гибкие, ловкие,  сильные. Ударом кисти горилла  дробит череп льва, зубами  сплющивает дуло ружья. А ест только яблоки. Недаром Библия начинает свое сказание о людях,  живших в садах и также евших яблоки. Память человечества верно передает ему прошлое. И как далеко мы ушли в сторону от этого чистого, хорошего  прошлого!.. 
> Бессильные в своей злобе и дикой аргументации, мясоеды прибегают к таким ухищрениям. Они говорят, что употребление мяса — это благодетельный процесс для высокого  совершенствования неразвитой  твари, ибо мясо животного  таинственным образом в организме человека уподобляется в  форму светлой мысли,  вдохновенного чувства, благородного  поступка. Вещество несмысленной твари освящается и  очищается через тайну питания,  происходящего в нашем теле. Что ж тут, говорят они,  безнравственного? Наоборот, скоты нам должны быть благодарны, что мы их едим. Точь-в-точь Ницше со своей теорией сверхчеловека. (...>- 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

*Впервые осуждена по закону ругань в Глобальной сети*

21 июля 2009 » Информационные технологии
Наталья Козлова, Российская газета
Впервые в судебной практике вынесено решение по уголовному делу о публичном оскорблении в интернете. Вчера в Свердловской области вступил в силу приговор, по которому наказали женщину за нецензурную брань на сайте "Одноклассники.ру".

Решение суда стало прецедентным, потому как суд своим решением приравнял сайт для общения к средствам массовой информации и признал виноватой местную жительницу в совершении преступления.

Любительницу ругаться суд оштрафовал на 5 тысяч рублей. Эти деньги пойдут в доход государства. А еще суд обязал грубиянку заплатить пострадавшей от ее хамства женщине 10 тысяч рублей в качестве компенсации морального вреда.

Показательное решение приняла мировая судья участка № 8 Ирина Кормильцева. Дело, которое она рассматривала, началось этой зимой. Молодая женщина Алевтина Казанцева оскорбила и унизила в "Одноклассниках" свою знакомую. Казанцева создала на сайте "Одноклассники.ру" два поддельных адреса на вымышленные имена Александры Лабастовой и Алены Фроловой. С них она смело выходила на страничку своей знакомой, где комментировала ее фотографии весьма оскорбительно. К примеру, самым безобидным оказался комментарий к фотографии, на которой молодая женщина на свадьбе подруги ловит букет невесты: "Тебе, мразь, никогда такое не светит". Остальные комментарии привести просто нельзя - они были нецензурными. Причем вне зависимости, касалось это внешнего вида пострадавшей или ее поступков.

Казанцева считала, что в свое время соперница увела у нее молодого человека, и решила отомстить за это. Она оставляла под фотографиями хамские комментарии по поводу ее внешности и семейного положения, и все - с использованием нецензурной лексики.

Обиженная женщина, начитавшись оскорблений, не выдержала и пошла в милицию. Там информацию проверили и возбудили уголовное дело по ч. 2 ст. 130 УК РФ. Эта статья называется "Оскорбление". После этого дело было передано в суд, который в начале июля признал грубиянку виновной и оштрафовал ее.

То, что стало для наших судов первым шагом, для развитых стран давно не редкость. На Западе процессы по хулиганству в интернете активно рассматриваются. Мы лишь начинаем подобную практику.

Источник: http://news.tut.by/143032.html

*От Астерикс: Так ей и надо, тётке этой, которая ругалась. Нашла способ, под шпионку закосила.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Не пора ли отменить в Беларуси пенсию?*
_27 августа 2009 » Общество
Галина НЕСТЕРЧИК, Владислав ПРОТАСКИН, Завтра твоей страны_
Будущее у белорусской пенсионной системы отнюдь не радужное. Число пенсионеров продолжает расти, а количество работающих - сокращаться. Может быть, пришло время последовать примеру Великобритании, где понятие "пенсионный возраст" исчезнет уже в этом году? Или перенимать опыт Китая, где о престарелых заботятся их дети, а не государство?





> Не будет пенсий - увеличится рождаемость?
> 
> - Идея отмены пенсии - это из области хорошо забытого старого, - говорит бывший министр труда Александр Соснов. - До Великой Отечественной войны в Советском Союзе вообще не было пенсий, а колхозникам ее стали платить только с 1964 года. Люди вынуждены были содержать большие семьи, чтобы затем молодежь заботилась о стариках. Одним махом решались две проблемы: демографии и пенсионного обеспечения.
> В современной Беларуси, где демографические перспективы весьма мрачные, отмена пенсии, по мнению эксперта "Завтра твоей страны", действительно поспособствовала бы увеличению рождаемости.
> 
> Независимые экономисты также советуют белорусам сейчас вкладывать деньги в детей, чтобы те поддержали родителей в старости.
> 
> По мнению директора Института национальной модели экономики России Виталия Найшуля, пенсионная система искажает отношения между отцами и детьми, лишая их экономической заинтересованности друг в друге. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

*Минобразования против дресс-кода для учителей*  Источник: http://news.tut.by/society/146617.html
3 сентября 2009  Общество 
Юлия Ванина, БЕЛТА
*Законодательное закрепление в Беларуси дресс-кода для учителей нецелесообразно.* Такое мнение корреспонденту БЕЛТА высказали в Министерстве образования. 

Врачи или пожарные носят специальную форму, которая необходима им по роду профессии, а в ведомствах или банках принят деловой стиль одежды, который соблюдается в том числе в школах, отметили в министерстве. Тот, кто идет работать учителем, по своему характеру уже нацелен на определенные нормы как в поведении, так и в ношении одежды. Настоящий учитель никогда не придет в школу в мини-юбке или топике - это одежда для отдыха, а не для работы в детском коллективе, и учитель об этом знает. В школах и так существуют нормы в одежде, и закреплять их на законодательном уровне - пустая трата времени и финансовых средств государства, считают в Минобразования. 

Как сообщалось, председатель Постоянной комиссии Палаты представителей по образованию, культуре, науке и научно-техническому прогрессу Владимир Зданович рассказал сегодня на брифинге об инициативе депутатов закрепить в проекте Кодекса об образовании деловой стиль одежды для учителей. Депутаты Палаты представителей планируют принять проект Кодекса об образовании Беларуси на предстоящей осенней сессии в первом чтении. Затем документ будет дорабатываться, и во втором чтении он может быть рассмотрен на парламентской сессии не раньше чем через год.

*От Астерикс:* на военное положение, следовательно, не переходим пока))))

----------


## vova230

Нашим депутатам точно или делать нечего или уже в старческий маразм впадают.
Так скоро матом ругаться начну. Слов приличных уже не хватает.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Академик: "Беларусь не имеет права строить опасные объекты"*
_3 сентября 2009 » Общество
Андрей Коровайко, TUT.BY_
Политическое решение о строительстве АЭС в Беларуси было принято в начале 2008 года. Но до сих пор не утихают споры о том, нужна ли атомная станция нашей стране или можно найти какие-то альтернативные источники энергии. Своей точкой зрения на эту проблему в эфире Радио TUT.BY поделились Георгий Лепин, физик, доктор технических наук, профессор, активист движения "Ученые за безъядерную Беларусь" и Игорь Пастухов, бывший директор заказника "Сарочанские озера", который находится возле площадки, где собираются строить АЭС.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Создается впечатление, что наше правительство страдает мегаломанией. Ледовые дворцы, АЭС, спутники. А колхозные фермы по уши в дерьме.

----------


## Sanych

Концерн "Белнефтехим" смог преодолеть сопротивление общественности, минсельхозпрода, минтранспорта и некоторых других ведомств и получил разрешение повысить цены на топливо на АЗС Беларуси. Основной причиной повышения в концерне называют убыточность реализации нефтепродуктов на внутреннем рынке.
Девятого сентября 2009 года концерн «Белнефтехим» подписал приказ №371, согласно которому с десятого сентября цены в среднем повышаются на 10%, сообщает АФН..

Согласно приказу, стоимость бензина А-76 (Н-80) составит 1,9 тыс. рублей за один литр (рост на 140 рублей), бензина АИ-92 – 2,47 тыс. рублей (на 250 рублей), бензина АИ-95 – 2,78 тыс. рублей (на 250 рублей), дизтоплива – 2,22 тыс. рублей (на 200 рублей).

Предыдущее изменение розничных цен на нефтепродукты было проведено с первого декабря 2008 года. Тогда розничные цены были снижены в среднем на 10% в связи со снижением стоимости нефти на мировом рынке.

----------


## Asteriks

*В Беларуси увеличилось число высокорослых и худощавых детей и подростков* http://news.tut.by/society/147169.html
10 сентября 2009  Общество 
Анастасия Янушевская, БелаПАН
С 1990-х годов в Беларуси увеличилось число высокорослых и худощавых детей и подростков. Об этом сообщила старший научный сотрудник отдела антропологии и экологии Института истории Национальной академии наук Ольга Марфина. 

По ее словам, ученые НАН Беларуси в 1990 году проводили исследование роста и веса 10 тыс. детей от 7 до 17 лет. Тогда измерялся рост и вес детей каждой из 11 возрастных групп. Спустя десять лет было проведено такое же исследование. В результате была выявлена тенденция уменьшения количества детей со средними параметрами роста и веса и увеличения — высокорослых и худощавых. 

Как считает Марфина, на увеличение количества стройных и высоких детей могли повлиять *изменения в питании и рост числа образованных людей.* Так, по ее мнению, образованные родители выстраивают питание своих детей "более грамотно", разнообразно и не допускают переедания. При этом, согласно данным белорусских исследований, на физическом развитии детей отражается уровень образованности как матери, так и отца. 

По мнению Марфиной, рост числа высокорослых и худощавых детей в Беларуси отвечает современным стандартам красоты — "красоты в вытянутых пропорциях".

*От Астерикс:* Выделенная фраза вызвала улыбку.

*От Астерикс: Бегом за прививками!*

Грипп в этом году придет раньше http://news.tut.by/147209.html
10 сентября 2009 » Здоровье и красота
Елена НАУМЧИК, Медицинский вестник
Ожидается более раннее начало эпидемии сезонного гриппа. В связи с этим сместятся сроки иммунизации: в Минске она начнется в сентябре, в остальных регионах — в октябре.

По словам Инны Карабан, главного эпидемиолога Минздрава, вакцина против сезонного гриппа, тяжесть которого выше, чем пандемического (свиного), включает 2 штамма вируса гриппа А (Н1N1, Н3N2) и вирус гриппа В. Обычно иммунитет вырабатывается в течение 2–3 недель.

В 2008 году против сезонного гриппа было привито около 8% населения республики, в этом планируется охватить 10–15%. С помощью вакцины против сезонного гриппа можно в некоторой степени обезопасить себя от пандемического, который содержит часть гена сезонного вируса гриппа А (Н1N1).

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Вообще-то считается, что в этих "вытянутых пропорциях" повинен избыток алюминия в пище. Видимо образование родителей  в нашей стране измеряется количеством алюминиевых сковородок и кастрюль на кухне.

----------


## BiZ111

5-го октября в Минске состоится музыкальный фестиваль UltraMusicFestival, на котором выступит группа The Prodigy. У нее на разогреве споет 13-летний белорус Юрий Демидович, ставший известным благодаря песне «Волшебный кролик». 
По словам представителя организаторов шоу Марины Колесниковой, The Prodigy не знают о том, с кем им предстоит выступать, пишет «Charter97.org». 
Колесникова подчеркнула, что The Prodigy не смогут повлиять на изменение состава участников фестиваля, так как они выступают не сольно, а в рамках масштабного музыкального мероприятия. 
Популярность к юному Юре Демидовичу пришла после того как видеоролик его выступления в полуфинале белорусского отборочного тура на детское «Евровидение» появился в Интернете. 
Песню «Волшебный кролик» стали активно обсуждать. Композицию даже проанализировала белорусская православная церковь, так как многим показалось, что в ней содержатся намеки на оккультизм. Однако ничего предосудительного представители религиозного сообщества не выявили, сообщает «Lenta.ru».
Юра Демидович выступит на фестивале бесплатно. «На этом мероприятии у нас все выступают ради собственного удовольствия», - сказали организаторы.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Ушел Павел Попович...*

_На 79-м году жизни скоропостижно скончался летчик-космонавт СССР, первый космонавт-украинец, дважды Герой Советского Союза, генерал-майор авиации Павел Попович. Как сообщает Аэрокосмический портал Украины, Попович умер вчера, 29 сентября._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Павел Попович родился 5 октября 1930 года в Узине (на то время - Белоцерковский район Киевской области). Дважды Герой Советского Союза (1962 год, 1974 год). Пилот космического корабля "Восток-4"; командир космического корабля "Союз-14", летчик-космонавт СССР №4.

В космос Павел Попович летал дважды: в 1962 году провел там трое суток, а в 1974-м - 16 суток. Участвовал в первом групповом полете.

Был депутатом Верховного совета СССР; шесть созывов был депутатом Верховного совета УССР.
С 1980 - 9 лет работал в Звездном городке. Зам. начальника Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Гагарина.
С 1993 года - генерал-майор авиации в запасе. До сентября 2009 года Павел Попович возглавлял совет директоров Всероссийского института сельскохозяйственных аэрофотогеодезических изысканий.
Один из первых космонавтов Советского Союза Павел Попович, умерший в крымском Гурзуфе, будет похоронен в Москве, об этом сообщили в окружении космонавта. Причиной смерти, как установили врачи скорой помощи, стало кровоизлияние в мозг. Попович всего несколько дней не дожил до своего дня Рождения. 5 октября ему должно было исполниться 79 лет. Павел Попович награжден рядом государственных наград, орденами Дружбы народов и Красной Звезды. Его именем названы горный хребет в Антарктиде и малая планета.

Космонавт о Боге:
«Ты смотришь в иллюминатор, мимо проплывают звезды, планеты на черном фоне. И поневоле думаешь: а ведь кто-то все это создал, что все это движется, кто-то же этим всем управляет. Мы говорим, что все это движется по законам небесной механики. Но ведь кто-то эти законы придумал! И появляется мысль о Боге.»
*Павел Попович, дважды Герой Советского Союза*

----------


## Sanych

*Операционная система Google* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В середине текущего года компания Google анонсировала собственную операционную систему — Chrome OS на базе ядра Linux. Тогда сообщалось, что первые компьютеры с ней появятся лишь в 2010 году. Но, похоже, это произойдет раньше.

Если верить информации, опубликованной на одном китайском сайте, то уже в конце октября в Поднебесной появятся нетбуки с Chrome OS. Их выпуском займется компания Lemote.

Из технических характеристик первых нетбуков с Chrome OS известен лишь процессор. Это чип Loongson 2F, разработанный китайскими учеными. Диагональ дисплеев нетбуков, как ожидается, составит 7-9 дюймов.

Напомним, что в основе новой операционной системы Google лежит браузер Chrome. Интерфейс этой ОС будет простым и понятным, а веб-приложения в ней будут работать автоматически, при этом операционка полностью совместима с платформами x86 и ARM.

----------


## Akasey

*За год в Беларуси будет продан миллион сотовых телефонов, рынок восстановится не ранее 2011 года*

Объем белорусского рынка мобильных телефонов по итогам 2009 года достигнет 1 млн штук – об этом сообщает в своем отчете "Евросеть" в Беларуси. Около 70% проданных аппаратов – "серые". В третьем квартале 2009 года было продано 210,6 тыс. мобильников, что на 31,1% меньше, чем в прошлом году. С января по сентябрь в нашей стране было продано 703,5 тыс. сотовых телефонов – на 31,9% меньше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года.  

"Легальный импорт" мобильников, как сообщает ПРАЙМ-ТАСС со ссылкой на данные Государственного таможенного комитета, в январе-августе 2009 уменьшился на 20,2% и достиг 313 тыс. штук. В денежном выражении он сократился до 17,2 млн долл., на 45%.




По мнению специалистов "Евросети", наибольшей популярностью в третьем квартале у белорусских покупателей пользуются телефоны Samsung и Nokia. Доля продаж Sony Ericsson сокращается на фоне общемировой тенденции, в связи с незначительными обновлениями модельного ряда в течение года.



Также прослеживается тенденция увеличения доли среднего ценового сегмента (100-249$), отмечается рост бизнес-сегмента (выше 250$).



"Евросеть" прогнозирует, что в четвертом квартале 2009 года произойдет стабильный рост рынка и ожидает "традиционного всплеска продаж в декабре за счет предновогодних покупок". Впрочем, до полного восстановления ещё долго: в 2011 году аналитики компании прогнозируют восстановление рынка на уровне 85% к объему 2008 года. А в следующем году объем рынка вырастет всего на 7-12% по сравнению с 2009 годом.

*TUT.BY*

----------


## Akasey

а вот ещё!

*TUT.BY подарил двухмиллионному пользователю почты кусочек Луны*

Двухмиллионный пользователь сервисов TUT.BY сегодня получил в подарок от портала 0,45 гектара лунной поверхности. Дизайнер мебели Сергей Дышлевич рассказал, что почтовый ящик на TUT.BY стал для него первым. 

"Мне очень приятно оказаться в студии Радио TUT.BY и стать двухмиллионным пользователем. Раньше я мало пользовался интернетом, а сейчас он мне необходим по работе. Сейчас – XXI век и обмен информацией и данными требует умелого пользования интернетом. Технологии развиваются очень быстро, и компьютер уже не диковинка, он есть в каждом доме", – рассказал С.Дышлевич.

"TUT.BY является самым раскрученным порталом в белорусском интернете, и практически у всех провайдеров TUT.BY – это бесплатный сайт, что очень приятно". 

По словам заместителя генерального директора УП "Надежные программы" Кирилла Волошина, развитие интернета во всем мире в чем-то напоминает реализацию амбициозных космических программ: "Не так давно консерваторы предпочитали электронной переписке привычные бумажные отправления, а социальные сети были мечтой фантастов. Сегодня электронная почта пришла едва ли не в каждый дом. Благодаря ей люди стали намного ближе, а бизнес гораздо эффективнее. Мечта людей о быстрой коммуникации сбылась. Теперь на очереди космос и звезды".

Сертификат двухмиллионному пользователю в прямом эфире Радио TUT.BY вручил генеральный директор УП "Надежные программы" (TUT.BY) Юрий Зиссер. 

"Объем электронной переписки растет огромными темпами. Уже в пределах многих предприятий переписка переведена на электронные рельсы, и вообще безбумажные технологии – это магистральный путь. Наша почтовая база составляет 14 терабайт – это, наверное, самая большая база данных в стране. Это огромный объем человеческой переписки. Это уже другие масштабы. Поэтому мы договорились с Google", – рассказал Юрий Зиссер. "Пользователи получают современный интерфейс, повышенную конфиденциальность данных, которая есть у Google, сохраняют за собой доменное имя, а мы им предоставляем техническую поддержку по почте – это то, чего нет у Google. TUT.BY предоставляет техническую поддержку и домен .by: все-таки, белорус должен иметь белорусское почтовое имя. Мы работаем с Google, но пока нет белорусскоязычного интерфейса – это минус. В старой почте он есть, в новой пока нет. Но Google над этим работает. И в следующем году белорусский язык должен появиться. Это будет еще один подарок от нас для пользователей".

Сейчас на TUT.BY зарегистрировано уже более 2 050 000 аккаунтов, из которых половина переведены на мощности Google. До конца года все пользователи TUT.BY получат доступ к сервисам Google, сохранив свой почтовый адрес.

*TUT.BY*

----------


## Sanych

*Антимонопольщики Еврокомиссии предварительно одобрили предложенную корпорацией Microsoft схему, при помощи которой пользователи Windows смогут выбрать один из браузеров, установленных по умолчанию в ОС. Об этом говорится в документе, опубликованном на сайте Еврокомиссии.*

В настоящее время после установки Windows браузером по умолчанию является Internet Explorer. Если схема будет окончательно одобрена, то европейские пользователи Windows XP, Vista и Windows 7 в течение ближайших пяти лет при установке операционной системы должны будут выбрать нужный им браузер. Пользователям, у которых уже есть ОС, предложат сделать выбор через систему обновлений Windows Update. 

Рядом с эмблемой каждого браузера появится кнопка "Подробнее" ("Tell me more"), нажав на которую, можно узнать больше о возможностях браузера. Потр***телям необязательно выбирать только один браузер. Они смогут, например, установить альтернативный браузер в дополнение к Internet Explorer. 

Комментарии потр***телей, компаний, производителей и других заинтересованных сторон Еврокомиссия начнет принимать с 9 октября. На комментарии отводится месяц. Точный список альтернативных браузеров пока не определен, однако ранее IT-издания писали, что пользователям предложат 10 самых популярных программ. Это означает, что в перечне окажутся Firefox, Safari, Opera и Google Chrome.
Сообщает Uvaga.by

----------


## Sanych

*Ноутбук свёрнутый в трубочку.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Специалисты дизайнерской компании Orkin Design предлагает значительно уменьшить габариты ноутбуков в нерабочем состоянии. Они предложили концепцию ролбука, то есть ноутбука, умеющего сворачиваться в трубочку.*

Еще лет семь назад ноутбуки поражали нас своими небольшими, по сравнению с обычными настольными компьютерами, размерами и весом. То, что ты мог взять с собой в дорогу настоящий компьютер, просто поражало воображение. Сейчас же уже и ноутбуки кажутся весьма габаритными и тяжелыми устройствами. Это одна из причин, из-за которых нетбуки завоевали такую популярность.

Но большой минус нетбуков состоит в маленьких размерах их экранов и ограниченных возможностях. И Orkin Design предложил совместить небольшие размеры, большой экран и нормальную функциональность.
Правда, небольшие размеры ролбуки будут иметь только в свернутом состоянии, то есть при транспортировке. В этом случае компьютер размерами будет даже меньше, чем коврик для занятий йогой и пилатесом.

Главная идея этого компьютера заключается в том, что его можно будет свернуть в трубочку. Но это только в выключенном режиме. В рабочем же режиме он будет иметь два состояния. Во-первых, он может быть обычным ноутбуком, правда, с сенсорной клавиатурой. Во-вторых, он может быть планшетным компьютером. Тогда монитор и бывшая клавиатура становятся единым экраном, управляющимся при помощи стилуса. В этом же состоянии его можно будет при помощи специальной подставки установить вертикально. Тогда он станет еще и мультимедийным центром.

Валик от ролбука также будет иметь сразу множество полезных функций. В нем будут находиться блок питания, вэб-камера, внешние колонки, микрофон и дополнительные USB-входы.
Сообщает Uvaga.by

----------


## Sanych

*Windows 8 и Windows 9*

На днях стало известно, что компания Microsoft начала работу над операционными системами следующих поколений. И это несмотря на то, что новейшая Windows 7 официально еще даже не поступила в продажу.

Корпорация Microsoft начала работу над операционными системами с рабочими названиями Windows 8 и Windows 9. Эту информацию, со ссылкой на слова Роберта Моргана, начальника отдела исследований и разработок Microsoft, распространил на днях зарубежный ресурс ArsTechnica.

В частности, стало известно о том, что у новых операционных систем будет 128-битная архитектура ядра. Переговоры о поддержке новой архитектуры на аппаратной части ведутся с компаниями Intel, AMD, HP и IBM.

Но пока это лишь слова.

----------


## Sanych

*Доменные имена на кириллице и других нелатинских языках - с середины 2010 года*

Новостная служба BBC сообщила, что международная организация ICANN, регулирующая вопросы, связанные с доменными именами, предоставит возможность создавать интернет-адреса не только на латинице с середины 2010 года.

Решение по данному вопросу, очевидно, будет принято уже совсем скоро - 30 октября, а прием заявок начнется 16 ноября. В этом случае появится возможность давать сайтам названия с использованием азиатских, арабских и других букв. Для России, в частности, актуальна кириллица и домен верхнего уровня .РФ.

По мнению ICANN, введение доменных имен не только на латинице станет самым крупным нововведением за всю историю мировой сети интернет. Главной задачей разработчиков в этой связи было создание системы, которая сможет распознавать имена сайтов и идентифицировать их с соответствующими IP адресами ресурсов. Работа велась с 2008 года, но теперь она успешно закончена. Интересно, что на ближайшем заседании ICANN речь пойдет также о доменах высшего уровня: в прошлом году состоялось голосование в пользу того, чтобы компании могли называть их именами своих брендов, а физические лица - собственными.

----------


## Sanych

*USB Tape Express – цифровой конвертер для аудиокассет*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если у вас до сих пор сохранилась коллекция аудиокассет с редкими записями, которые сегодня очень трудно достать, значит гаджет USB Tape Express – это то, что вам нужно.

Этот компактный девайс, напоминающий внешне старый кассетный плеер, поможет легко перевести в цифровую форму ваши раритетные аудиозаписи. К недостаткам устройства можно отнести его сравнительно высокую цену – 49,95 фунтов, так что, возможно, купить пару кабелей и старый кассетник будет намного дешевле.

----------


## Sanych

*В игре Modern Warfare 2 разрешат встать на сторону террористов*

Геймерам позволят встать на сторону террористов в шутере Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Такой вывод журналисты портала Eurogamer сделали на основе попавшего в интернет видеоролика, в котором преступники расстреливают безоружных людей. Представители издательства Activision пока никак не прокомментировали эту информацию.

Изначально видеоролик появился на видеохостинге YouTube, однако позже его удалили. Судя по всему, в роли главного героя выступит агент, работающий под прикрытием. По сюжету ему нужно будет добраться до человека по фамилии Макаров, который является лидером террористической группировки.

События в новом видеоролике разворачиваются на территории аэропорта. Эта локация неоднократно демонстрировалась в различных официальных трейлерах. Ранее в интернет уже попало видео, после которого разработчикам из студии Infinity Ward пришлось подтвердить наличие в Modern Warfare 2 возможности использовать вид от третьего лица. Журналисты GameSpot отмечают, что оба ролика выложил один и тот же человек.

Официальный анонс Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 состоялся в декабре прошлого года. Проект, в котором будет рассказываться о современном военном конфликте, представляет собой шутер с видом от первого лица. Игра выйдет на PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 и PC уже 10 ноября 2009 года. По мнению аналитиков, Modern Warfare 2 станет одним из самых успешных проектов текущего года.

----------


## Sanych

*«Машина времени» выпускает мужской парфюм*
Группа «Машина времени», которой в этом году исполнилось 40 лет, решила отметить это событие запуском мужской туалетной воды имени себя. Аромат «Машина времени» выпускает компания «Парад звезд», сообщается в пресс-релизе компании. Презентация парфюма пройдет 30 октября на выставке «Интершарм-2009» в Москве при участии «Машины времени», а в продаже он появится в ноябре.

«Аромат раскрывается нотами итальянского бергамота, кубинского рома и сигар, которые плавно сменяются пряным аккордом из мускатного ореха, листьев египетской герани, коричного дерева и жасмина-самбака. Завершают композицию благородные ноты пачули, кожи, сибирского кедра, ветивера и древесины дуба», – сообщает «Парад звезд». Концепцию аромата разработали французские парфюмеры на основе предпочтений музыкантов группы «Машина времени».

В прошлом году «Парад звезд» представил на выставке «Интершарм-2008» три аромата от группы «Любэ» – «Атас», «Давай» и «Комбат».

----------


## Sanych

*Минздрав: в Беларуси никто не умирал от гриппа A/H1N1*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Министр здравоохранения Беларуси Василий Жарко опроверг информацию, появившуюся в ряде СМИ о том, что в Беларуси зарегистрированы смертельные случаи от вируса A/H1N1 ("свиного" гриппа). "В Беларуси на настоящий момент лабораторно не подтвержден ни один случай смерти от "свиного" гриппа", - заявил министр.

Василий Жарко добавил, что человек может умереть от любого заболевания, но подтвержденных случаев смерти от "свиного" гриппа в Беларуси не зарегистрировано, передает "Интерфакс-Запад".

Как сообщал Телеграф, 28 октября минская блогер sammy_belarus написала, что все врачи, медсестры в пятой клинической больнице ходят в масках. «Только что сообщили, что здесь, в реанимации умерли от A/H1N1 или «свиного» гриппа два человека: 30 и 37 лет. Еще двое борются за жизнь. Симптомы: высокая температура и отек легкого...», - написала девушка в своем блоге.

В комитете по здравоохранению Минского горисполкома заявили, что причины смерти двух пациентов пятой клинической больницы не известны. «У нас пока нет подтверждения, что это «свиной» грипп», - заявила начальник отдела специализированной медицинской помощи комитета Елена Рудкова.

Позже в белорусской блогосфере появилась информация о том, что число жертв "свиного" гриппа в минских больницах составило уже шесть человек.

----------


## vova230

У нас и простой грипп как диагноз ставится весьма неохотно. Это портит официальную статистику.

----------


## Sanych

*В Минске водитель сбил на пешеходном переходе пятерых школьниц*

Вечером 29 октября на улице Ташкентской в Минске получивший в апреле этого года права водитель сбил на пешеходном переходе пятерых школьниц. Двигавшийся в стороны МКАД автомобиль Mazda совершил наезд на пешеходов в то время как они переходили дорогу в направлении Чижовского парка.
По счастливой случайности все пятеро пострадавших остались живы. Четверых после медицинского осмотра отпустили домой, а у одной девочки перелом правой шейки плеча, передает БелТА.

«Водитель был трезвым, но права он получил лишь в апреле этого года. Водительский стаж у него всего полгода», - рассказали в ГАИ. Возбуждено уголовное дело, ведется следствие.

----------


## Sanych

*На месте расстрела последнего российского императора Николая II и его семьи Белорусы зажгли свечи*

Национальная выставка Республики Беларусь прошла в столице Урала. В Екатеринбурге побывала большая делегация из братской славянской страны: представители государственных органов и СМИ, командиры производства и предприниматели. По общему мнению, форум удался.

Помимо насыщенной рабочей повестки дня уральцы предложили гостям и разнообразную культурную программу. Одним из пунктов ее было знакомство с городом и его архитектурой. Посещение величественного Храма-на-Крови в честь Всех Святых в Земле Российской Просиявших, построенного на месте дома инженера Ипатьева, в программе не значилось. Однако белорусские журналисты попросили, чтобы им обязательно дали возможность побывать в храме и зажечь там свечи. Их просьба была удовлетворена. И время для этого в плотном графике нашлось.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Храм-на-Крови в честь Всех Святых в Земле Российской Просиявших, один из крупнейших в России, построен на месте расстрела последнего российского императора Николая II и его семьи.

Освящение храма состоялось 16 июля 2003 года. В настоящее время он является местом паломничества для верующих не только со всех уголков России, но и живущих за её пределами. Кроме того, храм привлекает к себе внимание многих прибывающих в Екатеринбург туристов, в том числе известных политиков, представителей искусства.

----------


## Sanych

*Белорусская оппозиция вспоминает жертв сталинских репрессий*

01/11/2009

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

МИНСК, 1 ноя - РИА Новости, Олеся Лучанинова. Белорусская оппозиция в воскресенье проводит в Минске санкционированную городскими властями акцию по случаю Дня поминовения предков - "Дзядов" - по традиции, сторонники оппозиции в этот день отдают дань памяти жертвам сталинских репрессий.

В "Дзяды" в Белоруссии принято посещать кладбища, приводить в порядок могилы. Оппозиция проводит свои акцию в день поминовения усопших вот уже 21 год.

В воскресенье к Минскому часовому заводу, где представители оппозиции объявили сбор, по оценке организаторов и милиции, пришло около 100 человек.

На месте сбора активисты оппозиции развернули национальные красно-белые флаги, флаги гражданской кампании "Европейская Белоруссия" и "Молодого фронта". Развернуты транспаранты с надписями "Почтим жертв Куропат" и "Дзяды". С собравшимися находятся координатор "Европейской Белоруссии" Андрей Санников, а также молодежные лидеры.

Демонстранты пройдут по проспекту Независимости к улице Калиновского, выйдут на Мирошниченко и дойдут до урочища Куропаты. Там состоится траурный митинг. В Куропатах, по различным оценкам, в годы репрессий было расстреляно от 30 до 200 тысяч человек.

Организатором акции выступила Консервативно-Христианская партия - БНФ (Белорусский народный фронт). К ней присоединятся также представители других оппозиционных политических партий и общественных организаций.

Сбор в день поминовения усопших был одной из первых крупных массовых акций белорусской оппозиции. После этой акции в 1988 году Белорусский народный фронт начал набирать политическую популярность и активно привлекать сторонников в свои ряды. В 90-ых годах БНФ организовывал самые массовые акции протеста, в которых приняли участие несколько десятков тысяч человек.

----------


## Sanych

*Забавный факт.*

Когда астронавт Нил Армстронг впервые прогулялся по Луне, он сказал не только знаменитое: "Это - маленький шаг для человека, но огромный - для всего человечества". Перед тем как вернуться на борт лунного модуля, космонавт произнес: "Удачи, мистер Горски". Никто тогда не понял о чём речь и вообще для чего это было сказано. Смысл этой ремарки пожилой Армстронг поведал журналистам лишь в 1995 году.

Когда Нил был ребенком, он играл в бейсбол на заднем дворе. Приятель Армстронга бросил мяч так, что тот оказался под окном спальни их соседей (мистера и миссис Горски). Когда Нил перелез через забор и нагнулся, чтобы подобрать мяч, он услышал, как миссис Горски кричит мистеру Горски:
- Оральный секс? Тебе нужен оральный секс? Ты получишь его только если соседский пацан прогуляется по Луне!

----------


## Sanych

*У 37-летней жительницы Дрогичина, умершей от пневмонии 30 октября, лабораторно подтвержден вирус гриппа А(Н1N1). Об этом сообщил главный государственный санитарный врач Брестской области Олег Арнаутов на пресс-конференции в Бресте 3 ноября. Это первый официально подтвержденный в Беларуси случай смерти, вызванной вирусом гриппа А(Н1N1).*

По словам Арнаутова, наличие вируса подтвердило первое лабораторное исследование, которое было проведено вирусологической лабораторией Брестского областного центра гигиены, эпидемиологии и общественного здоровья. 

"Сейчас материалы находятся в национальном центре гриппа Республиканского научно-исследовательского института эпидемиологии и микробиологии, где будут либо подтверждены результаты наших исследований, либо отменены", - сообщил специалист. 

По словам Арнаутова, у дочери умершей женщины вирус гриппа A(H1N1) пока не выявлен. Шестнадцатилетняя школьница проходит лечение в стационаре. 

Как сообщил в интервью БелаПАН государственный санитарный врач Дрогичинского района Михаил Стахейко, 37-летняя жительница Дрогичина, учительница Толковской базовой школы, обратилась за медицинской помощью 26 октября. Она жаловалась на высокую температуру, головную боль, слабость и сообщила, что заболела 23 октября. 

В тот же день женщина была госпитализирована в Дрогичинскую центральную районную больницу, где ей поставили диагноз "негоспитальная двусторонняя полисегментарная пневмония". Заболевшей назначили антибактериальное и противовирусное лечение. 28 октября ее консультировали трое специалистов из Бреста. 

Несмотря на усилия медиков, 30 октября в 1.45 ночи больная скончалась. Проведенное вскрытие подтвердило поставленный медиками диагноз. 

Утром 30 октября соответствующие материалы были направлены в Брест для проведения лабораторных исследований. 

Как подчеркнул Стахейко, установлено, что 10 октября женщина находилась в Украине, в городе Ковеле. У погибшей был ряд сопутствующих заболеваний, которые могли усугубить течение пневмонии. 

28 октября была госпитализирована 16-летняя дочь женщины. Ее состояние удовлетворительное и не вызывает опасений. 31 октября в вирусологическую лабораторию в Брест были направлены анализы, взятые у школьницы, а также у всех контактировавших с ней и ее матерью людей, у которых были обнаружены симптомы ОРВИ. На данное время результаты лабораторных исследований анализов этих лиц неизвестны.

Сообщают нововсти [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

В Беларуси зарегистрировано 102 случая заболевания гриппом A/H1N1. Такие цифры озвучила 8 ноября заместитель министра здравоохранения, главный санитарный врач Беларуси Валентина Качан,

----------


## Sanych

крутят мутят с этой статистикой, сказали б честно что да как. Да видно с  этим словом у нас большая проблема.

----------


## Asteriks

Новость такая: гостевая почта появилась на https://mail.3a.by/?_task=logout

----------


## Sanych

Ни одна почта из подобных на госте долго не жила.

----------


## Asteriks

Редко у кого не бывает болячек - даже признанные здоровяки, нет-нет, да и подхватят ветрянку или сезонный грипп... Но все это слишком тривиально, по сравнению с недугами, которыми страдают некоторые люди... И таблетки в этом случае пить совершенно бессмысленно - врачи только разводят руками...

Англичанка Сара Кармен получает в среднем 200 оргазмов ежедневно... Она страдает редким синдромом - Permanent Sexual Arousal Syndrome (PSAS), благодаря которому любая мельчайшая вибрация приносит ей неземное наслаждение... Началось это с 19 лет. Сама Сара считает, что началось это после курса приема гормональных средств. Источники ее удовольствия - проходящий мимо поезд, жужжание копировальной машины и прочие минимальные вибрации. Она получает оргазм даже от щелчка объектива фотоаппарата. 

59-летний англичанин мистер Перри, как бы он ни старался, не может набрать даже лишнего килограмма. В детстве он был довольно полным мальчиком, но в возрасте 12 лет он практически за ночь сбросил вес. После многочисленных анализов врачи выяснили, что его организм вырабатывает инсулина в шесть раз больше, чем у обычного человека. Так что, сколько бы он не ел сладостей и фаст-фуда, жир в его организме сжигается практически мгновенно.

Эшли Моррис не может нормально принять душ, искупаться в море и даже вспотеть - любой контакт с жидкостью вызывает у 19-летней австралийки болезненную сыпь. С 14 лет она страдает редчайшим заболеванием кожи. Больше таких случаев ученые всего мира не встречали.

17-летняя Натали Купер страдает от странного заболевания, в результате которого ее тошнит, как только она что-нибудь съест. Ее желудок не переваривает никакой пищи, кроме мятных драже Tic-Tac. Весь остальной рацион она получает в виде смесей, которые ей вводят через специальную трубку.

Вим Хоф уже прославился на весь мир под именем Ледяной Человек... 48-летний голландец не перестает удивлять ученых и с легкостью переносить температуры, от которых обычный человек давно бы уже умер... Однажды он даже забрался на вершину Монблана в одних шортах

Вычитала на форуме Поzнакомимся.соm

----------


## Vanya

не взялся открывать новую тему, хотя, наверное, стоило бы...т.к. тема давняя и споров вокруг неё много

*Российские журналисты отказались называть Белоруссию Беларусью*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Секретарь Союза журналистов России (СЖР) Михаил Федотов отказался следовать рекомендации российского Минюста, который решил выполнить просьбу Минска и обязался называть Белоруссию Республикой Беларусь. Об этом в пятницу, 27 ноября, "Интерфаксу" рассказал сам Федотов. 

"Рекомендовать может кто угодно, кому угодно и что угодно, но произносить названия государств нужно так, как следует из русского языка. И если филологи скажут, что нужно говорить Беларусь - хорошо, значит, Беларусь", - заявил глава СЖР. 

Решение о том, чтобы называть Белоруссию Республикой Беларусь, было принято министром юстиции России Александром Коноваловым в четверг на заседании объединенной коллегии министерств юстиции стран Союзного государства в Минске. Он обязался оповестить о рекомендации все органы юстиции, правительство и администрацию президента РФ, однако за СМИ ручаться не стал.

Сам российский президент Дмитрий Медведев отметил, что правильным названием считает именно Беларусь.

----------


## Asteriks

Что сказать? Гады. По-моему, если назвалось государство Республикой Беларусь, будьте любезны обращаться по имени, а не свои пять копеек вставлять. Разве в филологах дело? Помните про Динамо? И филология ни при чём. Я за БелАрусь.

----------


## GRAF

А нашим надо называть РФ - Наша Раша!!!! и будем квиты!

----------


## Banderlogen

Российские журналисты не хотят называть Беларусью потому что так решил МинЮст, при этом ссылаясь на документ 95-го года, подписанный Черномырдиным. Что-то в этом роде.

Есть сайт такой ГРАМОТА.РУ. И есть там официальные документы всякие. И насчет названий стран. Так вот, здесь написано, что правильно "Республика Беларусь".
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В процессе поиска наткнулся на документ под таким же названием, того же года, но на другом сайте. И там написано "Белоруссия" 
С учетом того, что раньше копии документа не встречал такой... Думаю, сайту грамота.ру доверять следует больше.

----------


## Jemal

*"* З канца XVIII ст. са знікненнем Вялікага княства Літоўскага і далучэннем беларускіх зямель да Расійскай імперыі назва "Чорная Русь" перастала ўжывацца, а "Белай Руссю" сталі называць усю беларускую этнічную тэрыторыю. Прычым гэта назва набыла ў рускай мове сваю заходнееўрапейскую форму - "Белоруссия". У беларускай мове захавалася старая ўсходнеславянская форма гэтай назвы. Яна стала вымаўляцца і пісацца разам - "Беларусь". *"*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

И сколько на эту тему уже говорено- переговорено... Пишите "Белоруссия",  добавляя:"Советская"... для полноты картины.

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 29.11.2009 в 14:55_
*У назвах вуліц Мінск застаецца савецкім горадам*

_29 ноября 2009_ 
А_лена СПАСЮК, Белорусские новости_

Даследванне, якое прайшло пры падтрымцы фонда "Памяць, адказнасць, будучыня" (Германія) і Інстытута прыкладной гісторыі пры Еўрапейскім універсітэце Віадрына (Франкфурт-на-Одэры, Германія) выявіла, што калі параўнаць назвы вуліц Мінска, Кіева і Вільнюса, наш горад больш за іншых захаваў адббітак савецкасці. 

Кандыдат сацыялагічных навук, супрацоўнік Інстытута сацыялогіі Нацыянальная акадэміі навук Аляксей Ластоўскі расказаў на прэзентацыі даследвання, што для параўнальнага аналізу гарадскога ландшафту трох сталіц было прааналізавана 875 назваў вуліц Вільнюса, 1372 — Кіева і 780 — Мінска. 

Аляксей Ластоўскі падкрэсліў, што асаблівая ўвага звярталася на аналіз складу і прасторавага размеркавання ў гарадскім ландшафце пласту "Другая сусветная вайна". Сюды ўваходзілі назвы ў гонар герояў вайны, партызанаў, падпольшчыкаў і г.д. У пласт "Нацыянальная культура" ўвайшлі назвы ў гонар дзеячаў гісторыі ды культуры дасавецкага і савецкага перыяду. Быў яшчэ і "Каланіяльны пласт", куды даследчыкі ўключылі вуліцы, названыя ў гонар дзеячаў рускай і савецкай культуры. 

Мінск, Кіеў і Вільнюс маюць агульнае савецкае мінулае і зараз з’яўляюцца сталіцамі самастойных дзяржаваў. Пры гэтым, падкрэсліў Аляксей Ластоўскі, Вільнюс ўсё ж такі меў значна меншы вопыт савецкай гісторыі ў параўнанні са сталіцамі Беларусі і Украіны. 

Працяг тут: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Надеюсь, никто на старой версии IE не серфит Интернет? А то вот почитайте:

*Internet Explorer в старых версиях может быть опасен*

Ср, Дек 2, 2009

Новости

Недавно злоумышленники создали код для проникновения на ПК, где установлены старые версии браузера Microsoft Internet Explorer. Сам код был разослан всем подписчикам рассылки Bugtraq.

Специалисты компании Symantec все же сообщают, что указанный «вредный код» не всегда срабатывает, но порой с его помощью можно установить нежелательные для владельца ПК программы. Тесты проведенные в лабораториях Symantec доказывают, что код срабатывает с 6-й и 7-й версией Internet Explorer. Уже вскоре можно ожидать появление полнофункционального эксплойта на основе этого кода.

Vupen Security - коллега Symantec в сфере компьютерной безопасности — дополняет информацию сведениями о том, что код работает с ОС Windows XP Service Pack 3. К слову, последняя 8-я версия Internet Explorer устояла перед атаками; ни одна компания, проводившая испытания, не смогла подтвердить, что с помощью этого кода его удалось взломать.

На 8 декабря запланировано регулярное обновление систем безопасности ОС Windows, но есть основания полагать, что Microsoft до этого времени успеет выпустить внеочередной патч, ведь браузеры 6-й и 7-й версии ИЕ занимают почти 40% рынка, сообщает сайт proit.com.ua.

Специалисты отмечают, что брешь в ИЕ связана со способом получения каскадных таблиц стилей (CSS). Для проведения атаки злоумышленнику придется заманить пользователя на веб-страницу со злонамеренным JavaScript-сценарием. Кстати, такой способ установки вредоносного ПО стал очень популярным в последнее время.

itua.info

----------


## Alex



----------


## Alex

*Украшение дома, стола, компьютера!Готовимся к встрече года металлического Тигра!*

----------


## Alex

*10 архитектурных сооружений последних 10 лет 
Британское издание Guardian представило свой выбор десяти наиболее впечатляющих зданий и архитектурных сооружений последнего десятилетия.


Выставочный комплекс Millennium Dome (Купол Тысячелетия) — гигантская «летающая тарелка», построенная на берегу Темзы в пригороде Лондона.

Здание Блер (Blur Building), павильон, предназначенный для Swiss EXPO 02 в Ивердон-ле-Бан.

Башня Мэри-Экс, 30 или Сент-Мэри Экс 30 (англ. 30 St Mary Axe) — 40-этажный небоскреб в Лондоне, конструкция которого выполнена в виде сетчатой оболочки с центральным опорным основанием. Примечателен открывающейся с него панорамой на город и необычным для центрального Лондона видом. Жители за зеленоватый оттенок стекла и характерную форму называют его «огурец», «корнишон» (The Gherkin). 
Находится в финансовом центре Лондона. Является штаб-квартирой компании Swiss Re. Первым претендует на звание экологического небоскр***. Нижние этажи здания открыты для всех посетителей. На верхних этажах находится много ресторанов.

Европейская Южная обсерватория, расположенная в Чили.

Пекинский Национальный Стадион, который также известен как «Птичье Гнездо» (Bird’s Nest), построен к открытию Летних Олимпийских Игр 2008.
*

----------


## Alex

*Сент-Панкрас — железнодорожный вокзал в центре Лондона, северо-восточнее Британской библиотеки и западнее находящегося рядом вокзала Кингз Кросс.
Назван в честь близлежащей церкви св. Панкратия. Здание вокзала, возведенное в 1865-68 гг., — один из самых ярких примеров английской неоготической архитектуры викторианского периода. После реконструкции с 14 ноября 2007 года является конечной станцией Евротоннеля. Отсюда также отправляются поезда на север Англии (в частности, в Йоркшир).* 

*Виадук Мийо́ (Миллау) (фр. le Viaduc de Millau) — вантовый дорожный мост, проходящий через долину реки Тарн вблизи города Мийо в южной Франции (департамент Аверон). Мост является последним звеном трассы А75, обеспечивающей высокоскоростное движение из Парижа через Клермон-Ферран к городу Безье. 
Это самый высокий транспортный мост в мире, одна из его опор имеет высоту 341 метр — немного выше, чем Эйфелева башня, и всего на 40 метров ниже, чем Эмпайр-стейт-билдинг. Мост был торжественно открыт 14 декабря 2004 года, и для движения — 16 декабря 2004 года.*

*Cемьдесят лет простоявший закрытым Новый музей (Neues Museum) в Берлине, знаменитый своей египетской коллекцией, вновь открылся для посетителей 17 октября 2009 года.*


*Дубайская башня (араб. برج دبي‎‎ — Бурдж Дубай) — небоскреб, напоминающий по форме сталагмит, почти достроен и будет готов для заселения 4 января 2010 года в крупнейшем городе Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов — Дубае.
С 21 июля 2007 года это самое высокое строение в мире. C 19 мая 2008 года — самое высокое когда-либо существовавшее сооружение в мире (до этого рекорд принадлежал упавшей в 1991 году Варшавской радиомачте). Точная окончательная высота сооружения ещё неизвестна, а оценочная составляет 818 м (при количестве этажей — более 160). Строительство почти завершено.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Цивилизация! Легальный софт в продаже на страницах tut.by.*
*Легальное ПО – ТУТ!*    http://it.tut.by/software/allsoft.php
Широкий выбор лицензионного ПО в Беларуси
Оградите себя и свой бизнес от претензий правообладателей, получите качественную поддержку, обновления и скидки - купите легальное ПО сегодня! В этом разделе TUT.BY совместно с Allsoft.by предлагает вам выбрать и купить самые лучшие и популярные программы для вашего компьютера.

Вы просто выбираете нужную программу, а затем оформляете заказ и оплачиваете его либо через банк, либо с помощью системы EasyPay. Возможности оплаты ПО постоянно совершенствуются. Узнать подробности >>

Найдите нужную программу в тематическом каталоге, воспользуйтесь поиском по названию или просмотрите наш рейтинг популярности:
ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЙ КАТАЛОГ

Безопасность Графика и дизайн Деловые программы Диски и файлы Игры и развлечения Интернет и сеть Карты, навигация, путешествия Мультимедиа Образование и наука Программирование Программы для мобильных устройств Системные программы Текст

----------


## Pasha_49

> Цивилизация! Легальный софт в продаже на страницах tut.by.


У нас софт делится на Нормальный и Лицензионный. А за границей, на Нормальный и Пиратский.)

----------


## Asteriks

*Сообщение от tut.by* 

С января титульная страница TUT.BY изменится
Разместил 30.12.2009 Евгения Чернявская

TUT.BY решил сделать подарок своим пользователям. Им станет более удобная главная страница ресурса.

Основная цель нововведений - замена части рекламных блоков и пустого пространства, располагающихся в верхней части страницы, на информационное наполнение. Для этого блок с регистрацией пользователя и список ресурсов портала пришлось перенести вправо, а главные новости разместить слева. Надеемся, пользователи быстро привыкнут к новому расположению блоков.

Доступнее стали информационные разделы «Форумы» и «Работа». Стиль же портала остался прежним: обновления принесли незначительные перемены в дизайне. Число главных новостей увеличено с одной до четырех. Это сделано для того, чтобы охватить как можно более разнообразные темы и не оставить без внимания важные события дня. Кстати, новости теперь можно сортировать по рубрикам, времени публикации, популярности и интенсивности обсуждений. Одним кликом можно переключиться на мультимедийную новостную ленту, выбрав раздел «Смотри и слушай». Видео- и аудиоконтент стал доступнее.

----------


## Sanych

*Google официально представил конкурента iPhone*

Корпорация Google во вторник, 5 января, официально представила свой первый коммерческий аппарат, разработанный совместно с тайваньской HTC. Презентация смартфона Nexus One, призванного стать конкурентом iPhone, состоялась в штаб-квартире Google в калифорнийском городе Маунтин-Вью, передает AFP.

По мнению исполнительного директора НТС Питера Чоу (Peter Chou), Nexus One расширит представления общественности о возможностях смартфона. "Потрясающий союз формы и функций", - комментирует новинку Эрик Тсенг (Erick Tseng) из Google.

Приобрести новый смартфон можно будет в онлайн-магазине Google, который, по заверениям представителей компании, начнет работу уже "в ближайшие минуты". Цена на аппарат без привязки к сотовому оператору составит в США 529 долларов. В продажу поступит и версия с sim-картой оператора T-Mobile стоимостью 179 долларов.

В Google отметили, что доставка заказанных через интернет смартфонов будет осуществляться в США, Великобритании, Сингапуре и Гонконге.

Технические характеристики новинки, выполненной в тонком корпусе и оснащенной сенсорным экраном с виртуальной клавиатурой, соответствуют аналогичным аппаратам, представленным на рынке.

Как сообщалось ранее, Nexus One будет работать на платформе Android версии 2.1 и поддерживать большинство современных стандартов передачи данных. Аппарат оснащен процессором Qualcomm с частотой 1 гигагерц.

----------


## Sanych

*За распитие пива и слабоалкогольных напитков на улицах в Беларуси будут штрафовать и арестовывать*

Закон о введении административной ответственности за распитие пива и слабоалкогольных напитков на улицах, в общественных местах вступит в силу в ближайшее время в Беларуси, сообщил старший инспектор по особым поручениям управления профилактики главного управления охраны правопорядка и профилактики милиции общественной безопасности министерства внутренних дел Беларуси Валерий Мелешко.

"В ближайшее время вступит в силу закон, который предусматривает штраф до 8 базовых величин (1 базовая величина - Br35 тыс., около $100) за распитие слабоалкогольных напитков и пива на улицах, стадионах, в скверах, парках, общественном транспорте и других общественных местах, кроме тех, которые предназначены для их употребления", сообщил В.Мелешко.

Кроме этого, в соответствии с новым законом, вводится административная ответственность за нахождение на рабочем месте в состоянии алкогольного, наркотического, токсикоманического опьянения, сообщил В.Мелешко. По его словам, "за это предусмотрен штраф от 1 до 10 базовых величин (более $120)". В данной связи представитель МВД пояснил, что "для установления степени алкогольного и наркотического опьянения будут отправлять на освидетельствование к наркологу. Работники предприятия будут иметь право вызвать сотрудников милиции, чтобы принять меры к человеку, который находится на рабочем месте в нетрезвом состоянии".

Согласно новому закону, в том случае, если человек повторно в течение года привлекается к административной ответственности за распитие пива или слабоалкогольных напитков в неустановленных местах или за нахождение на рабочем месте в нетрезвом состоянии, он может быть оштрафован на сумму от 2 до 15 базовых величин (около $190), либо к нему будет применен административный арест, сообщил В.Мелешко.

Он уточнил, что данный закон вступает в силу через месяц после опубликования в центральных СМИ.

Подписанный главой государства закон "О внесении изменений и дополнений в некоторые кодексы Беларуси по вопросам уголовной и административной ответственности", которым предусматривается данная административная ответственность, размещен на Национальном правовом интернет-портале Беларуси.

----------


## Asteriks

Обогатится государство.

----------


## vova230

> *Сообщение от tut.by* 
> 
> С января титульная страница TUT.BY изменится
> Разместил 30.12.2009 Евгения Чернявская
> 
> TUT.BY решил сделать подарок своим пользователям. Им станет более удобная главная страница ресурса.
> 
> Основная цель нововведений - замена части рекламных блоков и пустого пространства, располагающихся в верхней части страницы, на информационное наполнение. Для этого блок с регистрацией пользователя и список ресурсов портала пришлось перенести вправо, а главные новости разместить слева. Надеемся, пользователи быстро привыкнут к новому расположению блоков.
> 
> ...


Очень не удобно стало пользоваться. Как всегда у нас, хотелось как лучше, а получилось дерьмо.

----------


## Sanych

*Игорь Николаев женился*

Накануне своего 50-летия Игорь Николаев завязал со статусом холостяка и наконец-то женился на своей подруге, певице из Екатеринбурга Юлии Проскуряковой. С 27-летней красоткой композитор прожил вместе три года, поэтому, торжество было по-настоящему семейным. Например, одной из гостей стала 31-летняя Юлия, дочь Николаева от первого брака.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Пара оформила отношения в Майями, где у Николаева есть квартира, в первые дни после Нового года. Жилье композитор купил еще в начале 2000-х и давно получил вид на жительство. Теперь его соседями являются Ирина Аллегрова, а также Леонид Агутин и Анжелика Варум. Еще до праздников жених и невеста сообщали прессе, что планируют пожениться в наступающем году и именно в Майами, однако до последнего не могли определиться с датой торжества. Поэтому то, что Игорь и Юлия поженились практически сразу после нового года, стало неожиданностью даже для друзей и знакомых звездной пары. Вскоре в Америке Николаев отпразднует 50-летие, а дальше поедет отмечать и юбилей, и свадьбу в Москву, где даст большой концерт.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Очень не удобно стало пользоваться. Как всегда у нас, хотелось как лучше, а получилось дерьмо.


А как по мне, то не хуже предыдущего варианта. Даже лучше.

----------


## Asteriks

Все, наверное, знают, откуда смайлики взялись. Говорят, по информатике проходят. А я не знала. Но очень благодарна человеку, их придумавшему.




> Профессор Скотт Фальман (Scott Fahlman) всю жизнь работал над изучением искусственного разума, но в историю вошел, породив своим, человеческим разумом, символ живого общения в электронном веке.
> 
> 19 сентября 1982 года Скотт Фальман пошутил в чате университета Carnegie Mellon (CMU), заявив, что один из лифтов в здании якобы был заблокирован из-за заражения ртутью вследствие какого-то физического эксперимента, а потом испугался, что его шутку примут за правду.
> 
> Как передать улыбку через монитор профессор не знал и предложил две комбинации знаков, которые должны были символизировать улыбающееся и серьёзное лица:
> 
> :-) :-(
> 
> Скотт Фальман: Сама идея смайликов мне пришла, когда я хотел каким-то образом помечать несерьезные предложения. Я подумал, что именно двоеточие, тире и скобка составляют смешную рожицу. Я очень рад, что этот символ приносит радость людям уже третье десятилетие. А денег за эту идею я не получаю. Пусть смайлик просто поднимает всем настроение.
> ...


Спасибо Салиму, оставившему этот коммент на блоге у Капельки.

----------


## Sanych

*Интересные факты*:
Раньше на Руси было распространено альтернативное название созвездия Большой медведицы — Конь на приколе (имеется ввиду пасущийся конь, привязанный верёвкой к колышку). А Полярную звезду, соответственно, называли Прикол-звездой.Милиционеры получили прозвище «мусора» не от бытовых отходов. Дело в том, что до революции Московский Уголовный Розыск назывался Московским Уголовным Сыском. От аббревиатуры МУС и произошло обидное прозвище.В Москве на углу улицы Руставели и Огородного проезда установлен памятник плавленому сырку «Дружба». На постаменте сидят герои басни Крылова — ворона и лисица, вместе держат огромный сырок и обнимают друг друга.В 1896 году одна из американских железнодорожных компаний устроила шоу — преднамеренное столкновение двух поездов на полном ходу. На спектакль было продано 40 000 билетов, а для купивших билеты зрителей был построен временный городок. Однако инженеры неправильно рассчитали силу взрыва, и толпа не была отведена на достаточно безопасное расстояние, в результате чего три человека погибли и ещё несколько пострадали.В одно из первых изданий толкового словаря Ожегова решили не включать названия жителей городов, чтобы лишний раз не увеличивать его размер. Исключение было сделано только для слова «ленинградец», но не в знак особого уважения жителям Ленинграда. Просто было необходимо разделить слова «ленивый» и «ленинец», которые стояли рядом, дабы не порочить образ юных ленинцев.В феодальном Китае нередко практиковалась месть через самоубийство, которое доведённый до отчаяния человек совершал во дворе дома обидчика. Китайцы верили, что душа самоубийцы не возносится на небо, а остаётся в этом случае в доме обидчика и приносит ему и его семье несчастья.Надпись «Не содержит холестерина» на упаковках растительного масла — это просто рекламный трюк, так как холестерин может содержаться только в животном жире.Несмотря на то, что в Нидерландах легализовано курение марихуаны, уровень её потребления голландцами один из самых низких в Европе. Также в Нидерландах один из самых низких показателей смертности, связанной с приёмом наркотиков — восемь случаев на миллион жителей (например, в Великобритании этот показатель равен 50).Во время войны России против Бухарского эмирата в 1868 г. пехота генерала Головачёва прямо на глазах у неприятеля по грудь в воде перешла реку Зеравшан и в штыковой атаке заняла высоту Чапан-Ата. Манёвр был стремительным, разуваться и выливать воду было некогда. Поэтому солдаты становились на руки, а товарищи при этом трясли их за ноги. Через месяц в бою при Зарабулаке передние ряды бухарцев, подойдя на ружейный выстрел, встали на руки, а задние стали добросовестно трясти их за ноги. Они были твёрдо уверены, что разгадали ритуал русских, приносящий победу.В 2005 году Sony BMG выпустила музыкальный сборник ‘Electric 80s’. В оформлении обложки диска был использован большой штрих-код. Некоторые супермаркеты потерпели убытки после того, как их продавцы считывали сканерами именно этот штрих-код вместо обычного, располагающегося на обратной стороне диска. Сканеры распознавали по коду другой товар, который стоил дешевле. Во второй партии дисков обложка была изменена.По данным статистики, средний американский полицейский за свою карьеру использует табельное оружие раз в 27 лет. А в телесериалах средний полицейский стреляет на поражение не меньше 10 раз.Испанская королевская семья и дворянство гордились тем, что, в отличии от простого народа, они ведут свою родословную от вест-готов и никогда не смешивались с маврами, проникшими в Испанию из Африки. В отличие от смуглокожих простолюдинов, на бледной коже представителей высшего сословия выделялись синие вены, и поэтому они называли себя sangre azul, что значит «голубая кровь». Отсюда это выражение для обозначения аристократии проникло во многие европейские языки, в том числе и в русский.В состав пластмассы для деталей конструктора «Лего» входит сульфат бария. Эта соль не растворяется в воде, что делает её нетоксичной для организма, и хороша видна на рентгеновских снимках. Таким образом, если ребёнок проглотит деталь, её будет легко найти по этим снимкам.Французская певица Эдит Пиаф в период оккупации выступала в лагерях для военнопленных на территории Германии, после которых фотографировалась на память с ними и немецкими офицерами. Затем в Париже лица военнопленных вырезали и вклеивали в фальшивые документы. Пиаф ехала в лагерь с повторным визитом и тайно провозила эти паспорта, с которыми некоторым пленным удавалось бежать.Кишечник человека в норме содержит около одного килограмма бактерий. Численность клеток этих бактерий на порядок превосходит численность клеток человеческого организма.Туристы любят увозить с собой кусочки древних сооружений «на память». Обеспокоенные судьбой Парфенона, власти Афин наняли специальных рабочих, которые ночью разбрасывают вокруг храма специально привезённые куски мрамора.При многократном превышении суточной нормы потребления обычная пищевая соль становится ядом. Для человека весом 80 кг смертельной дозой будет четверть килограмма.Золото в чистом виде без примесей настолько мягкое, что его можно поцарапать ногтем. Поэтому в ювелирных изделиях золото всегда сплавляется с медью или серебром.Слово «педагог» родом из Древней Греции и означает дословно «ведущий ребёнка». Но называли так не учителя, а раба, который уводил ребёнка в школу и приводил обратно. Обычно в педагоги выбирали рабов, непригодных ни для какой другой работы, но отличавшихся верностью дому.Термин «лаконичность» образовался от названия древнегреческого региона Лакония, жители которого отличались немногословностью и краткостью. В Лаконии находился и город Спарта. Классический пример лаконичности спартанцев относится к письму царя Македонии Филиппа II, завоевавшего многие греческие города: «Советую вам сдаться немедленно, потому что если моя армия войдёт в ваши земли, я уничтожу ваши сады, порабощу людей и разрушу город». На это спартанские эфоры ответили одним словом: «Если».Флаг Филиппин состоит из белого треугольника, в которой заключены солнце и звёзды, и двух полос — синей и красной. Это единственный флаг, у которого есть два равноправных варианта: в мирное время синяя полоса сверху, а красная снизу, а когда Филиппины в состоянии войны, то наоборот.В Древней Руси калачи выпекали в форме замка с круглой дужкой. Горожане нередко покупали калачи и ели их прямо на улице, держа за эту дужку, или ручку. Из соображений гигиены саму ручку в пищу не употребляли, а отдавали её нищим либо бросали на съедение собакам. По одной из версий, про тех, кто не брезговал её съесть, говорили: дошёл до ручки. И сегодня выражение «дойти до ручки» значит совсем опуститься, потерять человеческий облик.В «Слове о полку Игореве» можно встретить строки: «Боян вещий, если кому-то хотел сложить песнь, растекался мысию по древу, серым волком по земле, сизым орлом под облаками». В переводе с древнерусского «мысь» — это белка. А из-за неправильного перевода в некоторых изданиях «Слова» появилось шутливое выражение «растекаться мыслью по древу», что означает вдаваться в ненужные подробности, отвлекаться от основной мысли.Пантера — это не отдельное животное, а название биологического рода, куда входят четыре вида: львы, тигры, леопарды и ягуары. Чёрные пантеры — это тоже не отдельный вид, а генетический вариант окраски некоторых самок леопарда или ягуара, встречающийся очень редко.В дореволюционной азбуке буква Д называлась «добро». Флаг, соответствующий этой букве, в своде сигналов военного-морского флота имеет значение «да, согласен, разрешаю». Именно это стало причиной возникновения выражения «дать добро». Производное от этого выражение «Таможня даёт добро» впервые появилось в фильме «Белое солнце пустыни».В басне Крылова «Стрекоза и муравей» есть строки: «Попрыгунья стрекоза лето красное пропела». Однако известно, что стрекоза не издаёт звуков. Дело в том, что в то время слово «стрекоза» служило обобщённым названием для нескольких видов насекомых. А героем басни на самом деле является кузнечик.
Кстати, так же сразу понятно, почему "попрыгунья!"В 2000 году Международная гидрографическая организация официально приняла разделение на пять океанов. К уже известным Тихому, Атлантическому, Индийскому и Северному ледовитому прибавился Южный океан, опоясывающий Антарктиду.Религиозно-философское учение джайнизм проповедует отречение от земных интересов и непричинение вреда любым живым существам. Монахи-джайны живут в крайнем аскетизме, носят марлевые повязки, процеживают питьевую воду, чтобы случайно не вдохнуть и не проглотить какую-нибудь букашку, и подметают впереди себя дорогу специальной метёлкой, дабы никого не раздавить. Сейчас в Индии и других странах насчитывается 8 миллионов последователей джайнизма.Мнение о том, что древнеримские зрители в Коллизее выбирали жизнь или смерть для побеждённого, направляя большой палец вверх или вниз, ошибочно. Оно возникло после появления картины "Pollice Verso" художника Жана-Леона Жерома, который неправильно перевёл латинский текст. На самом деле отогнутый в любом направлении (вверх или вниз) большой палец означал смерть для побеждённого, символизируя обнажённый меч. А чтобы даровать жизнь, зрители показывали сжатый кулак, намекая на меч, спрятанный в ножны.Во время Второй мировой войны немцы оккупировали Нидерланды, а королевская семья была эвакуирована в Канаду. Там у действующей королевы Юлианы родилась третья дочь Маргрит. Палата в роддоме, где состоялись роды, специальным указом канадского правительства была объявлена вне канадской юрисдикции. Это было сделано для того, чтобы принцесса Маргрит в будущем могла претендовать на трон Нидерландов, ведь получив чужое гражданство при рождении она бы лишилась этого права. В благодарность канадцам после возвращения на родину королевская семья Нидерландов посылает каждый год тысячи луковиц тюльпанов в Оттаву, где проходит ежегодный фестиваль тюльпанов.

----------


## Irina

[SIGN]*Самый быстрый интернет в мире*[/SIGN]
Компания Akamai опубликовала исследование «Состояние Интернет-рынка на третий квартал 2009 года», посвященное средней скорости доступа в Сеть, предоставляемой для абонентов в странах мира.

Южная Корея заняла в рейтинге первое место с результатом в 14,6 Мб/с, тогда как ближайший преследователь – Япония - показала лишь 7,9 Мб/с. Третье место также досталось азиатскому представителю – Гонконгу - с результатом в 7,6 Мб/с.

Румыния – лучшая из европейских стран – занимает четвертое место с 6,2 Мб/с, Швеция и Ирландия занимают 5-е и 6-е места с 5,7 Мб/с и 5,3 Мб/с соответственно.

При этом в отдельных городах Европы и США есть еще более быстрый Интернет. Так в американском городе Сэнди штата Юта пользователю могут предложить скорость 33,4 Мб/с. В этом плане ближайший преследователь США в Европе – Лозанна с трафиком в 24,7 Мб/с.

При этом средняя скорость доступа в Интернет на Земле составляет 1,7 Мб/с, говорится в отчете. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Рано утром 22 января в НИИ «Скорой помощи» имени Склифосовского поступил звонок из квартиры известного российского певца Александра Розенбаума. Приехавшие врачи обнаружили у артиста ножевое ранение.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
58-летний Александр Розенбаум был госпитализирован в институт Склифосовского с ножевым ранением левого предплечья. После оказания медицинской помощи певца отпустили домой.

По словам медиков и представителей ГУВД Москвы, никакой криминальной составляющей в произошедшем нет. Александр Яковлевич порезался случайно - он баловался с недавно приобретенным ножом и поранился. Жизнь и здоровье певца вне опасности, сообщает российская пресса.

Официальный представитель певца также не подтвердил информацию о серьезном ранении.

----------


## Irina

Обрыв ВОЛС устранен 	Версия для печати
26.01.10

Волоконно-оптический кабель, обрыв которого был зафиксирован утром 26 января, восстановлен в 12.38 этого же дня. 10 Гбит внешнего шлюза в направлении Российской Федерации также восстановлены. Суммарная емкость внешнего шлюза в российском направлении составляет 20 Гбит/с.

Причина обрыва – проведение работ сторонней организацией.

----------


## Sanych

Не знаю тот ли они кабель починили, но тормоза до сих пор сказываются.

----------


## Asteriks

*Белорус создал "идейник" – веб-сервис для творческих людей*
14 января 2010 » Беларусь » Интернет | Общество | Информация. Наука. Образование
Белорус создал "идейник" – веб-сервис для творческих людей В интернете появился сервис для сбора, хранения и управления идеями – "идейник". Название объединяет слова "идея" и "дневник" (idea + diary = ideary). Сервис позволяет централизованно хранить идеи и заметки, систематизировать и быстро находить нужные, используя поиск и метки.

"Для тех людей, кто дорожит своими идеями, и создан идейник. Для пользователей — это централизованное хранилище идей с гибкими возможностями группировки, а так же с наглядным поиском. Храня все свои идеи в одном месте и имея возможность просматривать и редактировать их откуда угодно, вы получаете собственную творческую идеятеку, которая будет помогать вам на всем пути к успеху!", – отмечает автор "идейника", белорус Егор Курьянович (Sontan).

В ближайшем будущем автор планирует добавить возможности загрузки файлов и совместной работы над идеями. Примечательно, что на разработку проекта было потрачено чуть более суток чистого времени.

Кстати, "перу" Sontan-а принадлежит набор интернет-микросервисов Кьюби.
А вот сайт этого человека, молодого, умного, талантливого, творческого парня http://www.sontan.name/

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Компания AMD 26 января представила новые бюджетные процессоры — двуядерный Phenom II X2 555 и четырёхядерный Athlon II X4 635. Стоимость обоих не превысит $120. Phenom II X2 555 продолжает представленную летом линейку двуядерных Phenom II. Он имеет тактовую частоту 3,2 ГГц, кеш-память второго уровня объёмом 1 МБ (512 КБ на ядро) и 6 МБ кеша третьего уровня. Его рекомендованная розничная стоимость составляет $99. Второй процессор — Athlon II X4 635 — имеет частоту 2,9 ГГц и 2 МБ кеш-памяти второго уровня. Он поступит в продажу по рекомендованной цене $119, а его непосредственный предшественник, Athlon II X4 630, подешевеет до 99. Как обычно, новые процессоры оснащены встроенными контроллерами DDR2/DDR3 и могут работать в материнских платах с разъёмом Socket AM2+/AM3.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

*7 невероятных явлений*

*1)* Вечный шторм из Венесуэлы

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Это, без всякого сомнения, необычное природное являение. На Земле есть место, где гроза - более частое явление, чем солнечный свет. Это место находится там, где река Кататумбо впадает в озеро Маракибо. Именно там, на высоте более пяти километров, постоянно сталкиваются грозовые тучи, и в результате мы получаем грозу, длящуюся 150 дней в год, 10 часов в сутки. Молния в этом месте - частый гость (280 молний в час, это вам не игрушки).

Ученые считают, что "вечный шторм" является самым мощным на Земле генератором озона. Возможно, не будь "вечной грозы", вся планета постоянно подвергалась бы губительному воздействию мощных ультрафиолетовых лучей с длиной волны более 34 нм.

Интересно также то, что "вечный шторм" с очень давнего времени служит маяком для моряков.

*2)* Рыбный дождь из Гондураса

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Никого из жителей этой небольшой страны нельзя удивить таким редким, вроде бы, явлением, как рыбный дождь. Именно такой вид дождя - вполне обычное явление в городке Иоро. Происходит все это, когда заканчивается весна и начинается лето. Именно в это время начинаются грозы, сверкают молнии, гремит гром... После того, как все заканчивается, местные жители выходят из домов, и собирают... нет, не грибы - рыбу, причем живую. С 1998 году в этом городке даже проводится Фестиваль Рыбного Дождя.

*3)* Козы-древолазы

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Собственно, этих коз тоже можно назвать уникальным природным явлением. Фотография эта - не фотомонтаж, это реальные козы из реального Марокко. Там козы любят карабкаться по деревьям, поедая нежную зелень аргонового дерева. Кроме листьев, козы поедают также орехи, которые они переварить не могут.

Вот местные жители и приспособились собирать орехи, которые ммм.., выводятся из организма коз естественным путем. Зачем? Да чтобы давть аргоновое масло, которое является ценным компонентом разных косметических средств.

В наше время этот вид орехов просто исчезает, поскольку коз стало уж очень много, да и местные жители начали добывать древесину уж очень быстрыми темпами.

*4)* Красный дождь

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Керале, одном из штатов Индии, с 25 июля по 23 сентября 2001 года шел красный дождь. Целых два месяца "кровавый" дождь окрашивал белые одежды индусов. Конечно, с кровью здеьс нет никакой взаимосвязи - просто в каплях дождя содержалось много спор морской водоросли.

А поначалу даже ходили слухи, что красный цвет вызван наличием каких-то внеземных клеток в каплях дождя. В общем, ученые быстро прояснили ситуацию. Но, конечно, красный дождь все равно удивляет многих и многих - к нему никак нельзя относиться, как к обычному дождю, уж очень пугающе он выглядит.

*5)* Самые длинные волны на Земле

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Бразилии два раза в год, с февраля по март, Атлантический океан как бы "притесняет" Амазонку, и воды этой реки образуют самую длинную волну в мире. Волны поророка, так их называют местные жители, могут катиться в течение получаса. Слышать волну можно з полчаса до ее появления, и звук настолько мощный, что от него зачастую падают деревья и обрушиваются местные здания.

А вот серфингисты, ничего не боясь, ожидают эту волну. В городе Сан Домингос с 1999 года даже проходит ежегодный чемпионат, посвященный этим длинным волнам. Кстати, спортсмен Пикурута Салазар установил в 2003 году никем не побитый до сих пор рекорд. Он катился на волне около 12,5 километров. Это заняло у него 37 минут.

*6)* "Черное солнце" Дании

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Так местные жители называют стаи скворцов, которые слетаются со всей Европы в эту страну. В результате получаются весьма причудливые фигуры, которые жители Дании называют Черным Солнцем. Это явление можно наблюдать примерно с марта до середины апреля.

*7)* Огненная радуга из Айдахо

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Удивительное по красоте природное явление можно наблюдать в штат Айдахо, США, когда солнце поднимается высоко в небо. Лучи Солнца при этом проходят через высотные облака, состоящие из кристаллов льда в форме шестигранников. Солнечный свет преломляется в этих кристаллах причудливым образом, и в результате мы видим "огненную радугу". Это явление отнюдь не локальное, оно может простираться на несколько сотен квадратных миль.

----------


## Asteriks

При обновлении (продлении) карточки Беларусбанка дают сразу две: чтоб если одну потеряешь, другая осталась.

----------


## Sanych

Если сам не спросиш, вторую могут не дать.

----------


## Sanych

[SIGN]*Лукашенко подписал указ о регулировании интернета в Беларуси*[/SIGN]
Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко подписал первого февраля указ №60 "О мерах по совершенствованию использования национального сегмента сети Интернет". Как заявили в пресс-службе главы государства, "документ направлен на защиту интересов граждан, общества и государства в информационной сфере, повышение качества и удешевление интернет-услуг, обеспечение дальнейшего развития национального сегмента сети интернет".

Впервые в законодательном акте содержится ряд требований, призванных сделать информацию о государственных органах и иных государственных организациях более доступной, отметили в президентской пресс-службе.

В этих целях указом предусмотрена обязанность государственных органов, иных государственных организаций и хозяйственных обществ с преобладающей долей государства в их уставных фондах размещать информацию о своей деятельности на официальных сайтах этих органов и организаций, обеспечивать их эффективное функционирование и систематическое обновление.

Интернет-пользователи смогут свободно и безвозмездно получать информацию о режиме работы государственного органа (иной организации), почтовом адресе, номерах телефонов его справочных служб, порядке работы с обращениями граждан и юридических лиц, об осуществляемых административных процедурах и другую, заявили в пресс-службе.

*Указ ужесточает борьбу с пиратством в белорусском интернете*

Указ содержит ряд положений, направленных на защиту авторских прав от "пиратства" в интернете. Так, размещение в Сети литературных, научных, музыкальных, фотографических, аудиовизуальных произведений, произведений изобразительного искусства, иных объектов авторского права и смежных прав, пользующихся правовой охраной на территории Республики Беларусь, должно осуществляться при условии соблюдения требований законодательства об авторском праве и смежных правах, в том числе с согласия их правообладателей.

Информационные сообщения и (или) материалы средства массовой информации, распространяемые через сеть интернет, должны будут иметь гиперссылку на первоисточник информации или на средство массовой информации, ранее разместившее эти информационные сообщения и (или) материалы.

*Указ упорядочивает деятельность интернет-магазинов*

"С увеличением количества интернет-услуг, оказываемых посредством сети интернет (например, продажа товаров или выполнение работ), все более актуальной становится проблема защиты прав потр***телей. Поскольку этот бизнес долгое время оставался вне юридического поля, не было инструментов для защиты тех, кто пострадал от ненадлежащего осуществления такого вида коммерческой деятельности", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Александра Лукашенко.

В этой связи указ закрепляет обязанность субъектов хозяйствования, реализующих на территории Беларуси товары (работы, услуги) с применением сети интернет, с первого июля 2010 года осуществлять данную деятельность с использованием информационных сетей, систем и ресурсов национального сегмента сети интернет, размещенных на территории республики.

Вводится государственная регистрация этих сетей, систем и ресурсов, которую будут проходить поставщики интернет-услуг по заявительному принципу в министерстве связи и информатизации либо уполномоченной им организации. Порядок государственной регистрации, перечень и формы документов, необходимых для ее осуществления, будут определены правительством до первого мая 2010 года.
*
Провайдеры должны будут ограничивать доступ к информации по запросу пользователей*

В целях обеспечения безопасности граждан и государства с первого июля 2010 года поставщики интернет-услуг должны будут осуществлять идентификацию абонентских устройств пользователей интернет-услуг, вести учет и хранить сведения о таких устройствах и оказанных интернет-услугах.

Указ впервые регламентирует механизм ограничения доступа к информации по требованию пользователя интернет-услуг. Например, по запросу пользователя интернет-услуг поставщик обязан ограничить доступ принадлежащего этому пользователю абонентского устройства к информации, содержание которой направлено на распространение порнографических материалов, пропаганду насилия, жестокости и других деяний, запрещенных законодательством.

Указ вступает в силу с первого июля 2010 года.

Сообщает [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

> Если сам не спросиш, вторую могут не дать.


При мне один человек отказывался от второй - заставили взять.

----------


## Sanych

Значит зависит от блонды кассира. Нам когда выдавали, девочка понятия не имела о чём речь вообще.

----------


## Asteriks

TUT.BY - общепризнанный «Брэнд года 2009»
Разместил 05.02.2010 Евгения Чернявская

Белорусский портал TUT.BY признан лидером по итогам общественногго мнения национального конкурса «Брэнд года 2009» и награжден дипломом победителя в Потр***тельской номинации в категории информационные интернет-порталы.
brend_goda

Победа в этой номинации говорит об истинно народном признании. Если участие в Профессиональной номинации следует оплатить и лучшего из лучших в ней определяет жюри, то в Потр***тельской номинации фавориты определяются на основе национального опроса, который охватывает все регионы страны.

Белорусский портал TUT.BY не первый раз с большим отрывом лидирует как по показателям известности (”Какие торговые марки Вы можете вспомнить среди информационных порталов?”), так и по показателям предпочтения потр***телей (”Какими информационные порталы Вы используете?”). Третий год жители нашей страны называют TUT.BY брендом №1 среди интернет-порталов.

Председатель оргкомитета профессионального конкурса “Брэнд года” Жанна Гринюк: «TUT.BY - это знаковый бренд для Беларуси. Я думаю, что победа TUT.BY не случайна. Число пользователей глобальной сети в Беларуси стремительно растет, а сам интернет оказывает влияние на общественные и профессиональные группы».

Победа TUT.BY - результат работы дружного коллектива профессионалов. Начав свою работу 5 октября 2000 г. , TUT.BY уже в первые месяцы стал самым посещаемым местом белорусского интернета. Сегодня на страницах портала ежедневно бывают более четырехсот тысяч уникальных пользователей. Помимо новостей, электронной почты и поисковых сервисов, портал включает каталог ресурсов, форумы, афишу, социальную сеть, магазины, блоги, банк резюме и вакансий, финансовый раздел, каталог оригинальных белорусских открыток, другие полезные ресурсы. Одновременно TUT.BY является крупнейшей рекламной площадкой белорусского интернета.

Профессиональный конкурс «Брэнд года» проводится с 2000 года. Его основным организатором выступает Центр системных бизнес-технологий SATIO. Исследования известности и предпочтения брендов в различных товарных группах и категориях проводятся в рамках Профессионального конкурса «Брэнд года» с 2001 года. Это единственное полномасштабное периодическое национальное исследование в Беларуси, которое отслеживает процесс формирования брендового сознания потр***телей в различных товарных группах.

----------


## vova230

Сёньня на новых могілках прыгараднай ля райцэнтру Глыбокае вёскі Харашкі адбылося пахаванне старшыні Абрубскага сельсавету гэтага ж раёну 56-гадовага Васіля Арлоўскага. 

Напярэдадні чыноўнік змушаны быў удзельнічаць у так званай прэзыдэнцкай лыжні, падчас якой раптоўна памёр. Мэдыкі канстатавалі, што ў немаладога мужчыны была арытмія сэрца.

Васіль Арлоўскі працаваў у сельскай гаспадарцы. Быў старшынём калгасу імя Энгельса, які некаторы час назад далучылі да СПК “За Радзіму”. У апошнія некалькі гадоў спадар Арлоўскі ўзначальваў Абрубскі сельсавет Глыбоцкага раёну. Жыў у вёсцы Шунявічы. Без галавы сям’і засталіся жонка нябожчыка і тры ягоныя дачкі.

----------


## Irina

*В Беларуси в 2011 году будет утвержден образец нового водительского удостоверения
*
В Республике Беларусь подготовлен проект указа о внесении изменений в Правила дорожного движения. Об этом на встрече с коллективом УП “Мингаз” сообщил Министр внутренних дел Республики Беларусь Анатолий Кулешов. В частности планируется изменить сроки предоставления медицинских справок для водителей. Те, кто перевозит особо опасные грузы, должны будут проходить медосмотр раз в 3 года, водители старше 50 лет - раз в год. Все остальные должны будут обращаться за справкой по-прежнему один раз в пять лет.



При этом, как отметил Министр, водители должны будут всегда иметь при себе медицинскую справку.

Анатолий Кулешов также напомнил о нововведении, которое разрешает оформить ДТП без участия сотрудника ГАИ, если нанесенный ущерб не превышает 200 евро. В этом случае не должно быть пострадавших, а также претензий со стороны всех участников ДТП.

Кроме того, согласно новой редакции ПДД будет действовать требование о получении прав на управление мопедом.

Министр внутренних дел также сообщил, что в Беларуси в 2011 году будет утвержден образец нового водительского удостоверения. Те права, которые будут введены с июля 2010 года, - это пилотный проект. Предполагается, что права международного образца можно будет получать по заявительному принципу, а не в обязательном порядке. Например, такой документ понадобится тем, кто выезжает на автомашине за пределы Беларуси.

----------


## Irina

Александр Николайчук, TUT.BY

Около 10 тысяч белорусов располагают состоянием в один миллион долларов и больше. Такую цифру озвучили специалисты ЗАО "Альфа-Банк" (Беларусь) на презентации новой формы обслуживания состоятельных клиентов. Специально для богатых людей банк открыл "А-Клуб" российский аналог которого пользуется большой популярностью у белорусских олигархов.

Для того чтобы стать членом элитарного клуба, достаточно иметь состояние свыше 100 тысяч долларов или располагать рекомендациями и желанием выплачивать банку солидное вознаграждение за особые условия и сервисы. Сегодня к услугам богатой элиты – отдельный кассовый зал и помещения для чаепития и приватных бесед. Дополнительный бонус – персональный подход и возможность экстренной выдачи наличных средств.

По словам управляющего отделения "А-Клуб" Андрея Соколова, клубные "мощности" рассчитаны на две сотни вкладчиков. Если богатых людей окажется больше – банк организует дополнительные площадки для их комфортного обслуживания.

Топ-менеджеры банка подчеркнули, что речь идет о людях, которые имеют стабильный и высокий легальный доход. Аналитики банка утверждают, что, несмотря на падение уровня заработной платы на отдельных предприятиях и иностранных фирмах, ключевые специалисты и руководители в деньгах не потеряли.

----------


## Jemal

В Индии родился ребенок с внешним сердцем

*Младенец, сердце которого находится снаружи, появился на этой неделе на свет в индийском штате Бихар. Важнейший орган бьется снаружи грудной клетки прямо на глазах у шокированных врачей и родителей.*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Такое отклонение от нормы называется эктопией сердца. Этот порок встречается крайне редко - у 7,9 детей на 1 миллион. Из них 90% рождаются мертвыми или умирают в первые три дня.

Сыну бедняков из Бихара повезло больше - больной ребенок, сердце которого бьется на глазах ошеломленных родителей и врачей, выжил. Более того, все органы у него функционируют нормально.

Врачи бихарского роддома, где появился на свет малыш, отправили его поездом в Нью-Дели в сопровождении отца и санитара. В пятницу ребенка взяли для операции и дальнейшего лечения во Всеиндийский институт медицинских наук.

Единственным человеком, которому удалось дорасти до взрослого возраста несмотря на врожденную эктопию, является американец Кристофер Уолл. До этого ему пришлось пройти 15 опасных операций, благодаря которым сердце удалось поместить в грудную клетку. Недавно Уолл отпраздновал свое 34-летие. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ужас какой! Представляю, как учёные доктора схватят этого малыша и он станет подопытным экземпляром для их "мастерства". И всё же жизнь того стоит.

----------


## Irina

Меня прямо передёрнуло, как представила себе это. Кошмар

----------


## Alex

Знаменитому программному пакету для работы с изображениями исполнилось 20 лет. Имя программы давно стало нарицательным, а ее возможности — стандартом в индустрии.
Сегодня пакетом Photoshop умеет пользоваться почти каждый, кто работает в интернете, а для многих программа стала основным инструментом работы: фотографы и дизайнеры постоянно прибегают к ее функционалу. С появлением цифровой фотографии Photoshop только укрепил свои позиции. В облегченных версиях программа имеется даже на платформах Android и iPhone OS.
Национальная ассоциация профессиональных пользователей Photoshop (NAPP) завтра проведет специальное мероприятие, посвященное юбилею. На вечере в Palace of the Fine Arts Theater (Сан-Франциско) будут первые лица Adobe, один из создателей Photoshop Томас Кнолл, а также более тысячи приглашенных гостей.
Торжества пройдут и в других странах. В Германии состоится 15-часовой марафон профессионалов, которые продемонстрируют свои приемы работы в программе, а ретроспектива становления Photoshop будет показана на интернет-канале Adobe TV.

----------


## Irina

*Организаторы "Оскара" запретили звездам нудить на сцене*

Самая скучная часть церемонии награждения "Оскар" - трогательные слова благодарности, которые адресуют знаменитости своим родственникам, коллегам, покровителям, няням, психиатрам и даже садовникам, получая долгожданую статуэтку - больше не будут отнимать время у зрителей. Как передают британские СМИ, организаторы премии приняли решение жестко ограничить возможное время таких высказываний на сцене.

Начиная с 7 марта этого года, когда пройдет очередная церемония награждения американской киноакадемии, благодарственные речи звезд будут длиться не более 45 секунд. Эту меру организаторы премии приняли специально с целью "урезать самую ненавистную часть шоу".

----------


## BiZ111

*НЕ ЗЛИТЕ УЧИЛОК!!!*  

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Профессору университета штата Алабамы Эми Бишоп, расстрелявшей своих коллег, предъявлено официальное обвинение.

42-летняя выпускница престижного американского университета Гарварда, нейробиолог по профессии, Эми Бишоп обвиняется в убийстве трех человек.
Согласно заявлению местных властей, Бишоп застрелила своих коллег накануне после получения отказа от руководства университета на просьбу продлить свой контракт с учебным заведением.

Напомним, инцидент произошел 12 февраля в 16:15 по местному времени во время заседания кафедры биологии Алабамского университета в Ханствилле. Профессор Э.Бишоп открыла стрельбу по своим коллегам. В результате погибли трое человек. Среди жертв трагедии заведующий кафедрой профессор Гопи Подила и профессора биологии Мария Рэгланд Дэвис и Эдриэль Джонсон. Трое преподавателей получили ранения, двое из них находятся в критическом состоянии.

Стоит отметить, что в 1986 году Бишоп уже привлекала внимание общественности в связи с инцидентом, приведшим к гибели ее родного брата. Согласно официальным данным, смерть молодого человека наступила в результате несчастного случая, когда Бишоп в ее собственном доме в американском штате Массачусетс случайно выстрелила в голову своему брату.

----------


## Irina

*В Минске создана инициативная группа по проведению республиканского референдума против увеличения таможенных пошлин на ввозимые автомобили.
*
В первом собрании группы 28 февраля приняли участие около 100 человек. В соответствии с законодательством войти в состав инициативной группы по проведению референдума может от 100 до 200 человек.

Группу возглавил заместитель председателя Партии БНФ Игорь Ляльков. В ее состав вошли представители Партии БНФ, движения "За Свободу", оргкомитета партии "Белорусская христианская демократия", движения солидарности "Разам" и другие общественные активисты.

После собрания члены инициативной группы должны нотариально заверить свое согласие участвовать в ее работе. Заявление на регистрацию группы планируется подать в Центральную избирательную комиссию по выборам и проведению республиканских референдумов 25 марта.

Инициатива проведения такого референдума была озвучена Партией БНФ в декабре 2009 года. Представители партии убеждены, что создание Таможенного союза Беларуси, Казахстана и России игнорирует интересы простых белорусов, а также отечественного бизнеса.

"Белорусских интересов здесь нет. Увеличение пошлин невыгодно простым людям, продавцам, бюджету, причем в наибольшей степени это ударит по небогатым семьям, которые покупают недорогие автомобили", — заявил на сегодняшнем собрании председатель Партии БНФ Алексей Янукевич.

Бизнес-аналитик Алексей Бабайцев сообщил, что в 2008 году, несмотря на разницу в доходах, Беларусь и Россия имели одинаковый уровень приобретения автомобилей — 21 автомобиль на 1 тыс. человек.

В 2008 году в связи с увеличением пошлины в России и мировым экономическим кризисом уровень приобретения импортных автомобилей в России упал до 9,7 на 1 тыс. человек, в Беларуси — до 17.

По подсчетам Бабайцева, в результате увеличения пошлин общий объем неприобретенных белорусами автомобилей за 5 лет составит 500 тысяч. Выйти на уровень потребления импортных автомобилей 2008 года Беларусь сможет не менее чем через 10 лет.

Аналитик отметил, что после увеличения пошлин значительной части белорусов придется пользоваться старыми автомобилями российского производства. Для налаживания производства автомобилей белорусской сборки властям понадобится не менее 4-5 лет, считает Бабайцев.

Автомобили являются одной из основных товарных позиций, по которой для Беларуси произошло наиболее значительное повышение пошлин в рамках Таможенного союза.

Пока повышение коснулось юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей: с нового года пошлины доведены до уровня российских, причем на некоторые импортные автомобили они увеличились в 10 раз.

Для физических лиц в рамках Таможенного союза новые правила ввоза автомобилей пока не определены. Ожидается, что пошлины повысятся с 1 июля 2010 года, когда должен вступить в силу Таможенный кодекс и заработать в полном объеме Таможенный союз Беларуси, Казахстана и России.

----------


## Sanych

*Погиб Юрий Степанов*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В ночь на среду, 3 марта, в результате ДТП на юго-востоке Москвы погиб известный актер театра Мастерская Петра Фоменко Юрий Степанов.

Об этом сообщили Интерфаксу в дежурной части ГИБДД Юго-Восточного административного округа Москвы.

Авария произошла в 23:45 (по Минску) на пересечении улиц Люблинская и Шкулева.
По данным ГИБДД, автомобиль ВАЗ-2104, в котором ехал Степанов, ждал зеленого сигнала светофора на перекрестке улиц Люблинская и Шкулева, когда в него сзади врезалась Мазда. Машину актера выбросило на встречную полосу, где она столкнулась с проезжавшим на высокой скорости автомобилем ВАЗ-2112.

Актер погиб на месте. По данным LifeNews, Степанов ехал в автомобиле "частника" домой из театра и сидел на правом переднем сидении. Водитель "четверки" не пострадал.

Юрий Степанов родился 7 июня 1968 года в поселке Рысьево Иркутской области. В 1988 году, окончив с отличием Иркутское театральное училище, поступил на режисcерский факультет ГИТИСа, в мастерскую Петра Фоменко. Степанов - обладатель нескольких театральных премий, он участвовал более чем в десяти спектаклях Мастерской Петра Фоменко.

Известны роли актера в фильмах и сериалах Время танцора, Дом для богатых, Привет от Чарли-трубача, Гражданин начальник, Штрафбат.

----------


## Alex

*ЕЩЕ ОДНИМ ТАЛАНТОМ СТАЛО МЕНЬШЕ...* Телевизионный рейтинг — мерило популярности. Чтобы ни говорили критики. Сорок девять процентов телезрителей отдали свое предпочтение сериалу "Штрафбат", в котором одну из главных ролей сыграл актер Юрий Степанов. Да так, что для многих его герой, казалось бы, изначально нехороший человек Антип Глымов становится реальным "лицом" той страшной войны... Но "Штрафбат" далеко не первая киноработа актера.

----------


## Akasey

*Franck Muller становится инвестором и совладельцем ОАО "Минский часовой завод"*


Швейцарская Franck Muller International B.V. станет инвестором и совладельцем ОАО "Минский часовой завод". Условия сотрудничества президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко утвердил указом № 109 от 1 марта 2010 г.

Согласно указу в 2010 году находящиеся в коммунальной собственности Минска 111 385 185 акций "Луча" номинальной стоимостью 30 рублей на общую сумму 3 341 555 550 рублей будут безвозмездно приняты в собственность Республики Беларусь и переданы в управление Государственного комитета по имуществу.

До 2020 г. компании Franck Muller будут проданы принадлежащие государству 655 423 462 акций общества по номинальной стоимости 30 рублей за акцию при условии вложения компанией в 2010 году инвестиций в общество путем выкупа допэмисии акций на сумму более 12 млн долларов (1 217 215 000 акций номиналом 30 рублей).

Принадлежащие государству 1 122 831 985 акций "Луча" швейцарцы получат в доверительное управление сроком на 5 лет с предоставлением в этот период компании права осуществлять в отношении акций деятельность по доверительному управлению ценными бумагами без получения соответствующей лицензии.

При этом ОАО "Минский часовой завод" до 2020 года освобождается от уплаты налога на прибыль.

Минскому облисполкому поручено обеспечить, начиная с 2011 г. предоставление ОАО в аренду земельного участка общей площадью 30 гектаров из земель сельскохозяйственного производственного кооператива "Щомыслица" в Минском районе для строительства обществом новых производственных мощностей и объектов социальной инфраструктуры без проведения аукциона и без взимания платы за право заключения договора аренды.

Совету министров поручено обеспечить в трехмесячный срок заключение инвестиционного договора с компанией Franck Muller о реализации инвестиционного проекта "Обновление производства и продукции ОАО "Минский часовой завод", предусмотрев в нем вложение инвестиций, сохранение в 2010-2019 г. часового производства, сохранение и использование фирменного наименования "Луч". Инвестор также должен обеспечить в 2010-2019 гг. сохранение среднесписочной численности работающих не менее 700 человек.

Договором также будут предусмотрены меры ответственности за невыполнение обязательств. В том числе швейцарцам придется в 2020 г. перечислить в республиканский бюджет разницу между рыночной стоимостью акций общества, приобретенных компанией у государства, на дату их приобретения и их номиналом.

Совмину также поручено включить инвестиционный проект "Обновление производства и продукции ОАО "Минский часовой завод" в перечень инвестиционных проектов, составляемый Комиссией таможенного союза, для применения в 2010-2019 гг. льгот по освобождению от уплаты ввозных таможенных пошлин и сборов при ввозе на таможенную территорию Беларуси оборудования, сырья, комплектующих и запчастей для реализации инвестпроекта.

----------


## Akasey

а может не зря?

----------


## Irina

Новость на Newsland: *Депутаты хотят запретить курить в собственных авто*

Депутаты Госдумы готовят новую редакцию закона об ограничении табакокурения. Эти поправки предполагают запрет на курение в образовательных и медицинских учреждениях, заведениях общепита, на спортплощадках и даже в личных автомобилях.

Кроме того, депутаты планируют полностью запретить рекламу табачной продукции и увеличить акцизы на табачные изделия в три раза, приводит GZT.ru реплику замглавы комитета по охране здоровья Николая Герасименко.

Главный аргумент сторонников запрета курения в автомобиле такой же, как и принятого почти повсеместно закона о запрете разговоров по мобильному без hands-free: «Сигарета отвлекает водителя от вождения».

----------


## vova230

Точно, еще и дышать надо запретить, и кашлять за рулем не сметь, а то отвлекает от вождения.

----------


## BiZ111

Всем известно, что на верху сидят пустышки-слабаки.
Легче узаконить звОнит, дОговор, запретить пить и курить и забыть о проблеме

----------


## Irina

*Физиологи предлагают призывать в российскую армию с девятнадцати лет*

Специалисты Института возрастной физиологии РАО выступают с инициативой увеличить призывной возраст в России с нынешних 18 до 19 лет. Об этом сообщила директор Института Марьяна Безруких.
"К 18 годам у значительной части подростков еще не завершен период полового созревания, не закончены эндокринные перестройки, неустойчиво состояние организма. Эта неустойчивость создает дополнительный риск для призывников при резком увеличении физической нагрузки",- сказала Безруких. Она считает, что риск переходного периода при призыве в армию можно снизить, изменив нагрузки или увеличив призывной возраст хотя бы до 19 лет.


"В 19 лет подростки более готовы к выполнению тех нагрузок, которые им готовит армия",- сказала физиолог. По ее словам, сейчас в России только примерно 20-25% здоровых детей, и до 2020 г. больше их не станет. Кроме того, даже здоровый человек в 18 лет не готов переносить армейские нагрузки, отметила она.

----------


## Sanych

а лучше нагрузки поменять. А армию сделать контрактной полностью. Пусть служат те кто хочет служить. Да только подметать офицерские городки за спасибо и генералам дачи строить желающих не много.

----------


## vova230

А вообще контрактная армия по типу как в фильме "Солдат" думаю решение было бы неплохим. Вот это действительно проффессионалы с детства.

----------


## Irina

*В.Путин: РФ понимает непризнание Минском Абхазии и Юж.Осетии*

Россия с пониманием относится к непризнанию Белоруссией Абхазии и Южной Осетии. Такое заявление сделал сегодня премьер-министр России Владимир Путин по итогам российско-белорусских переговоров в Бресте. По мнению российского премьера, от этого решения во многом зависят отношения Минска с западными партнерами.

"Нормальные отношения Белоруссии с западным сообществом этого стоят", - заметил В.Путин, добавив, что "сейчас кризис", а МВФ предоставляет кредиты, в том числе и белорусской экономике.

"Есть, правда, и позиция Кисы Воробьянинова, который говорил, что есть ситуации, при которых торг неуместен. В целом я разделяю позицию Кисы, но, в конечном итоге, это тот вопрос, который относится к суверенному праву Белоруссии", - сказал российский премьер.

По словам В.Путина, российская общественность действительно ожидала, что Минск "быстро, энергично и эффектно" поддержит РФ по вопросу о независимости кавказских республик. Однако глава российского правительства указал на то, что "Россия всегда и беспрекословно поддерживала Белоруссию на внешней арене", даже если между Минском и Москвой возникали разногласия.

"Я никогда не ставил вопрос перед белорусским руководством о необходимости признания Южной Осетии и Абхазии", - заверил В.Путин, отметив, что диалог на эту тему проходил между президентами РФ и Белоруссии.

----------


## Asteriks

*Информационные агентства против «тырнета»*

Это интересно 16.03.2010

Извечный вопрос о правах на контент в интернете был поднят в Китае крупными игроками индустрии новостей. Столица поднебесной на некоторое время превратилась в центр борьбы за права “обиженных и угнетенных” создателей новостного контента.

Ведущие новостные агентства мира всерьёз обсуждают целесообразность взимания почасовой платы за использование новостей сайтами-агрегаторами новостей и поисковыми системами, передает белорусское информационное агентство “Интерфакс-Запад”.

Медиамагнат Руперт Мердок (Rupert Murdcoch), глава News Corporation, считает, что “пришло время платить по счетам для поисковых систем и прочих ресурсов, паразитирующих на новостном контенте в сети интернет” - цитирует слова Руперта Мердока агентство.

По мнению главы мировой индустрии новостей, необходимо кардинально пересмотреть условия, на которых новостной контент может использоваться в блогах, социальных сетях и поисковых системах.

Свое скандальное заявление Мердок сделал после выступления главы Associated Press Тома Керли (Tom Curley) на конференции в столице Китая, славящегося жесткими запретами на распространение информации. Представитель всемирно известного информационного агентства призвал коллег по цеху пересмотреть стратегию выживания в эпоху интернета.

Белорусское новостное агентство Интерфакс-Запад с воодушевлением восприняло высказывания Мердока и Керли, видимо, посчитав их своего рода поддержкой в разбирательствах с TUT.BY. В частности, Интерфакс-Запад пишет: “По мнению большого числа агентств новостей, включая AFP, AP, interfax, интернет-сайты, подобные Yahoo, заработали на чужом контенте миллионы без какой бы то ни было компенсации обладателям авторских прав”.

“Мы, создатели контента, слишком долго закрывали глаза на бесплатную эксплуатацию новостей третьими лицами без разрешения. В итоге такие ресурсы, как Wikipedia, YouTube и Facebook, перехватили инициативу у веб-сайтов новостных агентств и стали в глазах потр***теля более привлекательным источником свежих новостей”, - заявил глава Associated Press Том Керли на медиаконференции в Пекине, где собрались руководители 300 новостных агентств из более чем 80 стран мира.

“Мы, создатели контента, должны предпринять быстрые и решительные действия, чтобы вернуть контроль над собственным контентом. Агрегаторам и плагиаторам скоро придется расплачиваться за копирование нашего контента. Но если мы не воспользуемся сегодняшним моментом, то расплачиваться придется уже не интернет-клептоманам, а производителям новостного контента”, - заявил Руперт Мердок.

Associated Press уже приняло меры по автоматическому обнаружению несанкционированного заимствования новостного контента в интернете. По слухам Associated Press уже обсуждает вариант краткосрочного предоставления новостей для Google и Yahoo на почасовой платной основе.

Весьма странно, что скандальные заявления Мердока и Керли касаются Google и Yahoo. Крупные порталы, такие как Yahoo получают контент информационных агентств на совершенно законных основаниях - они покупают его у самих агентств, или получают на условиях партнерства. Информационные агентства производят контент, а порталы и новостные сайты, которые получают соответствующие права от создателей контента, распространяют контент на законных основаниях. Другими словами, информагентства продают свою информацию порталам, а те в свою очередь предоставляют информацию своим пользователям, как правило, бесплатно.

Информагентства и порталы являются звеньями одной цепи. Первым нужно продавать свою информацию, а вторым - предоставлять контент своим пользователям бесплатно и зарабатывать на продаже рекламы. Информагентства не могут существовать без порталов, у которых есть аудитория и рекламодатели, а порталы вынуждены платить за информацию информагентствам. Это хрупкое, но взаимовыгодное равновесие. Если информагентства захотят заполучить аудиторию порталов, то им самим придется стать порталами, придется предоставлять множество полезных сервисов, придется изменить бизнес-модель, придется инвестировать многие миллионы долларов. В то же время порталы вполне могут отказаться от сотрудничества с информагентствами, просто расширив штаты журналистов-новостников, что и происходит, например, на белорусском портале TUT.BY, который в последнее время успешно создает собственный новостной контент.

Что касается поисковых систем, то они не представляют на своих страницах чужой контент, а лишь дают ссылки на сайты, содержащие контент, который общедоступен в интернете. Едва ли это является кражей контента со стороны поисковых систем. В данном случае ответственность должны нести не поисковики, а сайты, незаконно использующие чужой контент.

Социальные сети и блоги вообще не подпадают под категорию традиционных СМИ, в то же время они абсолютно самодостаточны и заслуженно пользуются популярностью интернет-сообщества. Не секрет, что многие блоги имеют уникальный контент и по посещаемости превосходят сайты информационных агентств, например, блог Артемия Лебедева. Конечно, информационные агентства могут обижаться за это на пользователей, но это бессмысленно. Пользователи сами будут решать, где им читать новости. Информагентствм в пору задуматься над тем, чтобы предоставлять пользователям сети больше возможностей и сервисов, тогда и пользователи ответят взаимностью.

новости сети
источник: Миопатия.by

----------


## Irina

*Популярный журнал пять лет печатал вымышленные интервью со звездами*

Как говорится в заявлении на сайте издания, журналист, ответственный за фальсификацию, уже уволен

Редакция немецкого журнала Neon призналась, что с 2004 года опубликовала пять вымышленных интервью с музыкантами, передает в пятницу Agence France-Presse. Редакция принесла извинения читателям и исполнителям, которых затронул этот инцидент. Как говорится в заявлении на сайте издания, журналист, ответственный за фальсификацию, уже уволен.

О поддельных интервью стало известно, когда представители певицы Бейонсе заинтересовались статьей внештатного корреспондента Инго Мосека (Ingo Mocek) в январском номере Neon за 2010 год.

Редакция расспросила журналиста, и он не смог предоставить доказательства фактов, изложенных в подготовленном им материале. В частности, в интервью с Бейонсе говорилось о ее секретном брачном контракте с Jay-Z, заключенном на два года, пишет Lenta.ru.

В заявлении на сайте Neon указывается, что само интервью с Бейонсе, по-видимому, не имело места. Помимо январского материала, Мосек подготовил отчеты о вымышленных беседах со Slash (июнь 2004 года), с Кристиной Агилерой (декабрь 2006 года), а также блиц-интервью с реперами Snoop Doggy Dogg и Jay-Z в декабре 2006-го и феврале 2010 года соответственно.

----------


## Irina

*В Южной Корее изобрели 3D-книгу*

Книги будут доступны для массового покупателя только через несколько лет

Южнокорейские ученые изобрели книгу в формате 3D. При этом создается эффект, что герои повествования выпрыгивают со страниц. По словам руководителя проекта, на создание программного обеспечивания у его команды ушло три года.

Он также отметил, что прежде чем технология станет общедоступной, пройдет еще несколько лет, передает Эхо Москвы. Тогда же 3D-книги будут доступны для массового покупателя. Напомним, две недели назад первая 3D-газета начала выходить в Бельгии.

----------


## Irina

*Перцем чили начинят гранаты*

В Индии самый острый в мире перец чили будет использован в производстве полицейских ручных гранат. Принцип действия таких боеприпасов будет таким же, как у гранат со слезоточивым газом. Испытание новых "перченных" гранат уже провели индийские армейские части. Силами безопасности также планируется создание специального аэрозоля с перцем для разгона толп демонстрантов и отражения нападений на полицейских.

----------


## BiZ111

*Школьники избивали учительницу и публиковали видео*

Видеоролики «Серега против Вафли» на протяжении 3 месяцев самые обсуждаемые в одной из шелеховских школ. Именно такое название своим «киношедеврам» дали шестеро 9-классников. 

На экране они же - высокие, мускулистые парни и невысокого роста учительница физкультуры, которой 73 года. Подростки грубо толкают ее ногами в грудь и спину, заламывают руки, а потом и вовсе сваливают на пол. Запись еще более жесткая: учительницу связали волейбольной сеткой и пинают по залу, как мяч. Видео умело смонтировано и наложено на ритмичную музыку. (Уважаемые читатели! Мы иллюстрируем эту статью видеофрагментом только для того, чтобы вы убедились - это не простые школьные шалости, а целенаправленное издевательство! - редакция)

Сколько раз таким зверским издевательствам подвергалась ветеран труда и учитель высшей категории Елена Егорова, сейчас сказать никто не может. Даже она сама: у педагога провал в памяти. Она утром как ни в чем не бывало вставала и шла на уроки.

- Мы узнали об этом ЧП только в прошедший четверг, - с возмущением говорит начальник Управления образования, молодежной политики и спорту шелеховской администрации Ольга Скороходова. - И то не от администрации школы, а, что называется, из третьих рук. В выходные дни в этом учебном заведении была проведена проверка. Выяснилось, что первыми о постоянном избиении педагога рассказали завучу и вахтеру девочки из параллельного класса. Но те в свою очередь ссор из избы выносить не стали и решили разобраться в стенах школы. Чаще всего эти чудовищные издевательства происходили в субботу. На урок являлся не весь класс, а лишь часть - четверо-пятеро парней. Они втихаря и чинили произвол. 
Елена Ивановна сильная духом и физически! Фото автора. 



Кто виноват, еще будут выяснять долго. К счастью, Елена Е. после таких потасовок осталась жива. Она по-прежнему бодрая и веселая и наотрез отказывается верить снятым кадрам.

- Это я? - спрашивает педагог, глядя в экран, и плачет. - Дети не могли такого сделать.

Почему директор и завучи вовремя не забили тревогу, сейчас ответить не может никто. Директор школы по собственному желанию написала заявление на увольнение. Учителя, опустив головы, не могут поверить случившемуся, хотя родители учеников из других классов знают чуть ли не все подробности съемок.  

- Сломать нашу Елену Ивановну сложно. Она и духом сильная, и физически: до сих пор на шпагат садится и на бревне прыгает, - заступаются за пострадавшую коллеги. - Она  выучила всех нас, наших детей, а сейчас и внуков. Она прекрасный учитель, мать, дважды бабушка. Да, у нее с памятью плохо. И что, теперь над человеком можно издеваться? 

Почему Елена Е. не ушла на заслуженный отдых, а до сих пор учила детей бегать на лыжах и делать кувырки, другой вопрос. 

- В начале учебного года Елена Е. мне сказала: «Если вы меня уволите, я умру!», - рассказала директор школы. - Мы ее жалели и понимали. Я как директор себя виноватой не считаю, я работала честно.

Сегодня мы побывали в гостях у Елены Е. Правда, не стали говорить, по какому поводу пришли, чтобы в очередной раз не тревожить ее. В коробочке у нее скромно лежали фотографии 10-летней давности, многочисленные грамоты, награды.

- Педагогом я работаю 53 года и уходить на пенсию не хочу. Без работы я не смогу просто, - призналась она. - И деньги здесь не при чем. Сейчас у меня всего 8 часов нагрузки. Не могу сказать, что ко мне когда-нибудь плохо относились ребята. 

У циничных подростков своя правда. Мол, эта 73-летняя пенсионерка заставляла их ходить на уроки в белой футболке и в шортах. А иногда, если не слушались, била! 

- Действительно, у нас сейчас рассматривается два заявления: одно от учеников, которые уверяют, что с ними жестоко обращались, другое - от учителя, - разъясняют следователи. 

Как только началось следствие, все видео, что было выложено в Интернет, ученики удалили. Сейчас в этом деле очень много спорных моментов и вопросов: кто позволил 73-летней женщине работать не просто педагогом, а учителем физкультуры, где каждый день нужно двигаться, бегать? Почему замалчивали коллеги? Что теперь будет с учениками и знают ли об этом родители школьников? Сейчас по этим вопросам идет служебное расследование и разбирательства в инспекции по делам несовершеннолетних. 

«Комсомолка» продолжает следить за событиями. 

Имя и фамилия героини публикации изменены по этическим причинам.   

КОММЕНТАРИЙ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ

С директором школы расторгнули трудовой договор

В рамках проводимого служебного расследования, мэр Шелеховского района Юрий Сюсин встретился с коллективом школы.

- В настоящее время проводится служебное расследование и расследование отдела внутренних дел. По результатам мы еще встретимся с коллективом школы. К тому же, я думаю, случившееся – повод для серьезного разговора во всех образовательных учреждениях. Необходимо будет дополнительно встречаться и с профсоюзом работников образовательных учреждений, рассматривать вопросы взаимоотношений в педагогической среде, взаимодействия и взаимопонимания с учащимися.
Факт жестокости учащихся в совокупности с нежеланием руководства школы придавать его огласке, принимать конкретные меры может нанести еще больший вред окружающим, а своей безнаказанностью провоцировать развитие подобных ситуаций в дальнейшем, - заметил мэр.

Трудовой договор с директором школы расторгнут.

----------


## Irina

У меня такое впечатление, что в школах с каждым годом становится всё небезопаснее и учиться и работать. Ужас какой-то просто. До чего это всё докатится даже думать страшно.

----------


## HARON

Сложное впечатление от этой статьи....

----------


## Irina

*Бин Ладен пригрозил местью за казнь организатора 9/11*

Лидер " Аль-Каеды" Осама бин Ладен пригрозил убийствами американцев в случае, если США казнят Халида Шейха Мухаммеда - организатора терактов 11 сентября 2001 года. Как сообщает AFP, такое заявление "террориста номер один" было передано в эфире телеканала "Аль-Джазира".

"Белый дом ясно дал понять свое намерение совершить казнь, - говорится в аудиозаписи обращения главаря 'Аль-Каеды'. - В день, когда Соединенные Штаты примут такое решение, они также примут решение о казни любого из вас, кто попадет в наши руки".

Халид Шейх Мохаммед, сам провозгласивший себя главным организатором атак 9/11, вместе с группой сообщников содержится в тюрьме на военной базе США в Гуантанамо. Вопрос о суде над Мохаммедом является предметом споров.

В 2009 году администрация Барака Обамы приняла решение судить организатора терактов в гражданском уголовном суде на территории США, а именно в Нью-Йорке, но этот план вызвал резкую критику. В начале 2010-го выяснилось, что власти готовы пересмотреть свое решение и подыскивают для проведения процесса другое место.

----------


## Irina

*Среди пользователей Facebook растет число сифилитиков*

Благодаря соцсетям многие легко находят себе партнера на одну ночь

Как заявил руководитель департамента здравоохранения британского города Тиссайда Питер Келли, исследуя данные о здоровье жителей трех городов Великобритании, в которых социальная сеть Facebook наиболее популярна, он пришел к выводу, что в этих городах  число сифилитиков увеличилось в несколько раз. Причем большинство из зараженных – женщины. Благодаря социальным сетям, они легко находят себе партнера на одну ночь, сообщает Газета.Ru.

По словам Келли, в городах, где проводилось исследование - Сандерленд, Дарем и Тиссайд – за последнее время «количество зараженных сифилисом увеличилось в четыре раза, причем большинство заболевших – молодые женщины». Только зарегистрированных случаев заболевания в этих городах на 25% больше, чем в остальной Великобритании. Кстати, вспышку сифилиса с популярностью Facebok связывает не только Келли. Сами заболевшие рассказывали врачам о своих неразборчивых контактах с людьми из френд-ленты.

По словам руководителя департамента здравоохранения Тиссайда, «в соцсетях людям проще найти партнеров на одну ночь. Вспышка сифилиса объясняется тем, что в наши дни у людей больше сексуальных партнеров, чем 20 лет назад, и многие сейчас часто не пользуются презервативами».

Опасения Келли подтверждают и недавние исследования, выяснившие, что взрослые чаще подростков склонны вступать в незащищенные половые отношения со случайными партнерами, с которыми они познакомились по Интернету.

Отметим, что руководство Facebook не осталось в стороне от этого сообщения. Вечером 23 марта представитель компании выступил с обращением ко всем пользователям этой социальной сети, призывая их быть осторожными при встрече с Интернет-друзьями.

----------


## Irina

*На проходящем в Ванкувере (Канада) ежегодном хакерском соревновании Pwn2Own 2010 специалисты по вопросам безопасности провели показательные атаки, направленные на веб-браузеры.*

Pwn2Own организуется компанией TippingPoint в рамках конференции CanSecWest. Соревнование, общий призовой фонд которого составляет $100 тыс., проводится в четвертый раз.

Итальянец Винченцо Иоццо (Vincenzo Iozzo), работающий в компании Zynamics, и Ральф-Филипп Вейнманн (Ralf-Philipp Weinmann), научный сотрудник из Лаборатории алгоритмов, криптологии и безопасности> Люксембургского университета, как и ожидалось, буквально за пять минут взломали мобильный Safari, получив доступ к iPhone 3GS и запустив на нем программу, которая отправила на веб-сервер копию базы данных СМС, в том числе удаленных пользователем.

Хакеры воспользовались так называемым возвратно ориентированным программированием (причем впервые публично для ARM-процессора), когда кодовые инструкции, локализованные в различных частях оперативной памяти, как бы сшиваются воедино. Однако сразу после взлома iPhone встроенная в смартфон «песочница» серьезно ограничила их действия, но они все-таки могли выполнять любые операции якобы от лица обычного пользователя.

Как бы то ни было, это первая полнофункциональная атака на «Айфон» с апреля 2008 года, когда Apple выпустила iPhone OS 2.0. На прошлогоднем соревновании «Айфон» взломать не удалось.

Команда хакеров получила мировую известность, $15 тыс. и сам телефон.

Чарли Миллер (Charlie Miller), аналитик из Independent Security Evaluators, за пару минут провел успешную атаку на Safari 4 п/у Mac OS X Snow Leopard на MacBook Pro. Приз — ноутбук и $10 тыс. Г-н Миллер уже в третий раз показывает исключительные результаты по взлому Safari.

Internet Explorer 8 на платформе Windows 7 взломан Питером Врёгденхилом (Peter Vreugdenhil), независимым исследователем вопросов безопасности из Нидерландов. Его атака названа «технически впечатляющей», поскольку удалось обойти Data Execution Prevention (DEP) и Address Space Layout Randomization (ASLR), встроенные в ОС механизмы, препятствующие большинству проникновений.

Firefox 3 в том же операционном окружении пал под натиском немецкого студента Нильса (Nils; фамилия не раскрывается), который на прошлом Pwn2Own показал работающие эксплойты для Internet Explorer, Firefox и Safari.

Оба участника получили по ноутбуку и $10 тыс.

*Из всех браузеров лишь Google Chrome 4 удалось противостоять атакам.*

----------


## Sanych

*Шахидку-смертницу опознают по уцелевшей голове*

Террористка была молодой женщиной с густой косой

На местах двух взрывов в московском метро эксперты-криминалисты обнаружили останки шахидок-смертниц, которые привели в действие взрывное устройство. Лица преступниц сохранились, и по ним специалисты надеются установить личность террористок. Тело шахидки, которая произвела взрыв на станции метро "Парк культуры", сильно повреждено, но голова уцелела.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
На месте взрыва нашли останки шахидки-смертницы и неразорвавшийся пояс со взрывчаткой. 
- У нее полностью разорвало торс, но абсолютно целыми остались ноги и голова. Это и дает повод думать, что обнаружена шахидка. Ведь взрывом у нее разорвало тело в районе талии - как раз там, где крепится "пояс шахида", - рассказал «Комсомольской правде» один из спасателей, который пожелал остаться неизвестным.
Радом с кусками тела погибшей террористки нашли и остатки пояса с взрывчаткой, гвоздями и металлической стружкой.
- Голова сохранилась идеально. Это молодая женщина с густыми, темными каштановыми волосами, большой и толстой косой. Она была одета в черные брюки и черные ботинки. Благодаря тому, что лицо хорошо сохранилось, специалисты смогут быстро выйти на след ее сообщников и даже вычислить, из какого аула и клана она была, - рассказал спасатель. 
То, как смертницы убивали мирных пассажиров московского метрополитена, запечатлели видеокамеры. Теракт в поезде на станции метро «Лубянка» был снят на камеру наблюдения в вагоне, где произошел взрыв. Взрыв второго поезда на станции «Парк культуры» попал в объективы камер, установленных на станции. Об этом журналистам рассказал официальный представитель СКП РФ Владимир Маркин. Как выяснилось в результате проверки записей камер наблюдения, две женщины-смертницы, совершившие взрывы в московском метро, сели в поезда на станции "Юго-западная", заявил источник в руководстве метрополитена. Однако погибшие шахидки ехали не одни: их сопровождали еще две женщины. "В результате изучения съемок видеокамер были установлены приметы двух женщин, которые сопровождали смертниц до входа в метро. Они объявлены в розыск", - сообщил источник в правоохранительных органах.

На данный момент уточнены списки раненых и погибших. Всего в результате терактов в метро Москвы погибли 37 человек, 65 человек пострадали. 
- Женщин-шахидок привезли, вероятней всего, из горной кавказской местности, в метро они никогда не были, поэтому могли не ориентироваться, им назвали только название станции, где они должны произвести теракт, - заявил собеседник РИА "Новости".
- Взрывы на станциях метро "Лубянка" и "Парк культуры", скорее всего, имеют кавказский след, - заявил эксперт-аналитик одной из ведущих российских силовых структур «Интерфаксу», - Мы рассматриваем все версии, но на первом месте, безусловно, кавказский след. Он напомнил, что недавно российские силовики провели успешную операцию по ликвидации целого ряда боевиков на Кавказе. В частности, по его словам, были ликвидированы Анзор Астемиров, Саламбек Ахмадов, Абу Халед.
- В Ингушетии в результате успешной операции российских силовиков был ликвидирован Саид Бурятский и целая группа террористического подполья. Эти взрывы могут быть местью со стороны террористов. Оба взрыва произошли на самой старой, первой линии московского метрополитена. Причем оба взрыва произошли в поездах, которые двигались в одном - северном направлении, к "Улице Подбельского", они прогремели во вторых вагонах обоих поездов. Безусловно, это не может быть случайным совпадением - террористы специально обращают внимание на вызывающий характер своих действий. Не говоря уже про адрес первого взрыва - станцию "Лубянка", недалеко от того места, где расположена ведущая структура российской безопасности.

----------


## Irina

*Ньюйоркцам велели подтянуть штаны.*
03.04 02:39   MIGnews.com

Сенатор Эрик Адамс потратил 2 тысячи личных долларов на то, чтобы разместить на улицах Бруклина огромный биллбоард с надписью: " Подтяни, штаны, подтяни имидж!"

Сенатор также разместил в YouTube обращение к жителям Нью-Йорка с просьбой прекратить постыдный тренд.

Адамс, полицейский капитан в отставке – не первый, кто высказывается против спущенных штанов. Даже президент Барак Обама однажды холодно заметил: " Есть люди, которым неприятно видеть ваши трусы. Я – один из них".

Кампании против спадающих штанов в Нью-Йорке последовали после подобных мероприятий в Далласе и Санкт-Петербурге (Флорида).

Сенатор-капитан Адамс рассказал, что его окончательно вывел из себя вид молодого человека в нью-йоркской подземки, штаны которого болтались где-то на уровне колен. Адамс говорит: " Все пассажиры смотрели на него с неодобрением, но только грустно качали головой. Никто не сделал ничего для того, чтобы исправить ситуацию".

----------


## Irina

_В Беларуси ужесточен контроль за интернет-пользователями_

Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко подписал указ, регламентирующий доступ к Всемирной сети. Согласно этому документу, интернет-провайдеры обязаны идентифицировать абонентские устройства пользователей и вести их учет. А владельцы интернет-кафе и компьютерных клубов, в соответствии с новым указом, должны будут осуществлять идентификацию посетителей.

Кроме того, по просьбе клиентов поставщики интернет-услуг должны ограничивать их доступ к сайтам с экстремистским и порнографическим содержанием, а также пропагандирующим насилие и другие запрещенные законодательством деяния.

Указ также обязывает органы государственной власти предоставлять в интернете свободную и бесплатную информацию о режиме работы, почтовом адресе, номерах телефонов и осуществляемых административных процедурах.

Как сообщается на сайте информационного агентства «Белта», целью указа является защита интересов граждан, общества и государства в информационной сфере, а также дальнейшее развитие национального сегмента Сети.

----------


## Irina

СМИ подробностями не балует, а между тем город уже неделю буквально трясет – весь Могилёв обсуждает подробности последнего громкого убийства и помогает изловить «фатинского маньяка».
- Пять трупов уже нашли! От шестого только голову! Все - молодые девушки! – убеждал меня один из возбуждённых жителей микрорайона Фатина, когда я с оперативным заданием прибыл узнать обстановку на местности. Спустя десять минут меня остановил у магазина милицейский патруль: «Документы! Где проживаете?»; спустя еще несколько минут я оказался свидетелем менто-рейда – из спецавтобуса высыпало около десятка милиционеров, тут же рассредоточившихся в окрестностях и подъездах ближайшего двора.

На место преступления идти я не рискнул даже за редакционный гонорар и решил для написания статьи обойтись имеющейся на данный момент информацией.

Суть в следующем. 23 марта под «новым» мостом – «Юбилейный-Фатина» обнаружили обрубок тела женщины. Тело было буквально выпотрошено, кровь выпущена, отсутствовала голова, руки и ноги. Позднее, уже с милицейскими собаками, были найдены и они – изрубленные по суставам.

Эта кошмарная картина не была похожа на рядовую бытовуху с попыткой замести следы – уж слишком «профессионально» убийца «разделал» тело. К тому же, тело не утопили в Днепре (что может быть проще?..), а оставили у проезжей части, словно убийца хотел похвастаться своей работой… Всё это навело криминалистов на мысли о том, что (цитирую одного работника УВД) «какой-то д***л обчитался «Джека-Потрошителя».

Похоже, редкая жестокость и «знание дела», с какой убийца расправился с жертвой, напугало всех больше всего. Район улиц Димитрова-Мовчанского-Фатина вот уже несколько дней кряду буквально наводнены милицией. На всех остановках, магазинах, столбах – фотографии убитой женщины, а также ещё двух пропавших в аналогичный период времени, с просьбами помочь милиции. Повсюду патрули, наряды ходят даже по квартирам, опрашивая каждого жителя района. У последних, конечно, – предпаническое состояние. Желающих «погулять вечерком на улице» резко поубавилось, зато слухов и легенд расползлось – неисчислимое множество. Да что там… весь Могилёв говорит! Отсюда и такие подробности, как «пять жертв и одна голова»…

На самом деле пока достоверно известно об убийстве одной женщины. Ею оказалась неработающая жительница Могилёва, 35 лет, прописанная в района Фатина. Однако, как утверждают всё те же слухи, в последнее время она жила по другому адресу. В настоящее время заведено уголовное дело по факту убийства с особой жестокостью.

Дело о «фатинском маньяке» практически не мелькает в прессе – нас берегут от паники, поэтому подробности этого убийства пришлось собирать буквально по крупиночкам. Если вам известны подробности этого происшествия и того, как продвигается следствие, просьба поделиться информацией здесь же, в комментах. Следствию, быть может, мы и не поможем, просто первыми хотим узнать о том, когда по улицам можно будет ходить, не шарахаясь от каждой подворотной тени.


*31.03.2010: В Могилеве нашли еще одно расчлененное тело*

Могилев взбудоражен слухами о появлении в городе серийного убийцы. Ему уже дали прозвище – фатинский маньяк.

Утром, 31 марта, совсем рядом с местом, где было обнаружено первое тело, недалеко от конечной остановки улицы Фатина, нашли останки ещё одного человека. Тело оказалось обезображено настолько, что без экспертизы оказалось невозможным установить даже пол жертвы, сообщает сайт Могилева. По неофициальным сведениям, второй жертвой фатинского маньяка стала тоже женщина...

Напомним, 23 марта в районе улицы Фатина нашли тело женщины в обезображенном состоянии. Труп женщины был расчленен: у него отсутствовали голова, руки и ноги. Туловище нашли возле одного из мостов через Днепр завернутым в покрывало.

По городу поползли слухи о пропавших людях. Как отмечает могилевский интернет-ресурс, после специального брифинга все могилевские газеты написали о том, что никаких заявлений о пропаже в Могилёве людей на прошедшей неделе не поступало.

Стоило этой информации появиться на страницах газет, как убийца снова напомнил о себе. 31 марта пришлось собирать очередной брифинг, на котором официально признали, что найдено ещё одно тело, однако подробности в интересах следствия не разглашаются.

Столпотворение милиции и поднятого по тревоге ОМОНа в районе домов №2, №4 по улице Фатина видели многие могилевчане, спешащие утром 31 марта на работу. Окрестности домов были оцеплены. Само же тело обнаружили в окошке подвала. Цитировать показания случайных свидетелей этого кошмара нет смысла, поскольку очевидцы лишь нервозно сыпали матюками, описывая останки. После прибытия милиции ближе подойти уже не удавалось, поскольку на любое "почему" можно было получить прикладом по спине.

----------


## Asteriks

*Домены .BY подешевели*
5 апреля 2010 » Информационные технологии
IT.TUT.BY
Главный технический администратор домена BY компания "Открытый контакт" сообщила о снижении цен на белорусские национальные домены *до 79 тыс. рублей* ($27) без учета НДС. Столько же будет стоить и продление регистрации на год.

В 2006 году стоимость домена в зоне .BY составляла около *190 тыс. рублей ($88).* В начале 2007 тариф снизили *до 130 тыс. рублей ($60)*, продление регистрации обходилось еще дешевле –* 95 тыс. рублей ($44).*

Услуги по регистрации доменов в зоне .BY оказывают пять компаний-регистраторов.

----------


## Irina

*В Великобритании снова можно пороть нерадивых школьников*

Опубликовано:
05 апреля 10 (16:33)

Правительство страны опубликовало новое руководство для школьных преподавателей

Власти Великобритании разрешили учителям применять силу в отношении недисциплинированных учеников. Правительство страны опубликовало соответствующее руководство для школьных преподавателей. В частности, учителя могут вмешиваться, если необходимо разнять дерущихся школьников, выдворить из класса нарушителей дисциплины, остановить нанесение ущерба школьному имуществу и в ряде других случаев, когда одних лишь слов оказывается недостаточно, сообщает Эхо Москвы.

По словам министра по делам детей, школ и семьи Великобритании Эда Болза, идея о проведении школами политики отсутствия физических контактов учителя и ученика является мифом.

----------


## Irina

*«Служебный роман» получит продолжение*

Опубликовано:
05 апреля 10 (17:32)

Российские кинематографисты продолжают снимать сиквелы советской киноклассики.

Компания «Леополис» объявила, что выпустит продолжение «Служебного романа» Эльдара Рязанова. Подробностей проекта, включая имена режиссера и кандидатов на главные роли, пока не приводится. Лента «Служебный роман. Наше время» выйдет зимой 2011 года, сообщает News.

Продюсеры сиквела - Сергей Ливнев, Георгий Малков и Лев Николау, работавшие над двумя частями «Любви в большом городе»,  а также над лентой «Гоп-стоп», новым проектом Павла Бардина, создателя «России-88».

«Служебный роман» вышел в 1977 году, в картине сыграли Алиса Фрейндлих и Алексей Мягков. Лента станет далеко не первым советским фильмом, получившим сиквел в наши дни - в 2000-е годы были сняты продолжения «Иронии судьбы» и «Трех мушкетеров».

----------


## Sanych

Интересно Рязанов даст согласие???

----------


## Irina

> В Великобритании снова можно пороть нерадивых школьников


Мне кажется - правильное решение. У нас тоже не мешало бы ввести такие правила для некоторых случаев.

----------


## BiZ111

> Мне кажется - правильное решение. У нас тоже не мешало бы ввести такие правила для некоторых случаев.


А вы всё мальчиков хотите, да по голой попке))) :2452435: 

А я против

----------


## Irina

> А вы всё мальчиков хотите, да по голой попке


Даже не мечтай  
А если серьёзно, то если на учителя лезут с кулаками и матами он должен иметь право дать отпор.

----------


## Sanych

Ну если он минуту назад лез с кулаками, не думаю что добровольно попку под розги поставит.

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, согласна, но если посмотреть что сейчас в некоторых школах творится, то применение силы в некоторых случаях оправдано и может даже самозащитой служить. Скольких учителей и ножами режут и на скольких с кулаками набрасываются - жуть просто.

----------


## Irina

*Немки попытались прокатить мертвого родственника на самолете*

ЛИВЕРПУЛЬ, 6 апреля. Полиция аэропорта Джона Леннона в Ливерпуле арестовала двух гражданок Германии, которые попытались провести на инвалидной коляске на борт самолета своего мертвого родственника.

Как передает BBC, во время регистрации пассажиров на рейс внимание охраны привлек неподвижно сидевший в инвалидном кресле человек в темных очках.

По предварительной информации, мужчина умер накануне рейса.

Женщины были отпущены под залог до первого июня.

----------


## Irina

*Новый астероид летит в сторону Земли*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 7 апреля. Недавно открытый астероид в предстоящий четверг пройдет точку своего максимального сближения с Землей. Как сообщает портал CyberSecurity, уже сейчас специалисты говорят, что опасность физического столкновения астероида с планетой практически отсутствует. По предварительным расчетам астрономов, астероид пролетит от Земли примерно на расстоянии Луны или чуть менее того.

Астероид, получивший название 2010 GA6, представляет собой жесткую каменную породу диаметром около 22 метров. Впервые он был открыт астрономами из штата Аризона. Точку максимального сближения с Землей 2010 GA6 пройдет 8 апреля в 23:06 по Гринвичу или 9 апреля в 3:06 мск.

«Предварительные данные показывают, что астероид пролетит примерно на расстоянии 359 000 км от нашей планеты, это примерно 90% расстояния от Земли до Луны. Подобные объекты пролетают на таком расстоянии от Земли примерно раз в месяц», — сообщил Дон Еманс, специалист Лаборатории реактивного движения NASA в Калифорнии.

Напомним, в январе этого года на расстоянии 130 тыс. км от Земли пролетел астероид 2010 AL30, который примерно соответствует по габаритам и массе сегодняшнему астероиду. Еманс говорит, что у NASA и других космических агентств и научных организаций по всему миру есть сеть наземных и космических инструментов специально для отслеживания таких околоземных объектов.

----------


## Irina

*Телефон, читающий по губам, изобрели в Германии*

БЕРЛИН, 7 апреля. Мечты фантастов о чтении мыслей в недалеком будущем станут реальностью. Как передает портал «Раут», на выставке новых информационных технологий в Ганновере (Германия) изобретатели представили телефон, способный читать по губам.

Исследователи из политехнического института города Карлсруэ разработали методику молчаливого общения. Новинка может быть полезна для осуществления звонков в тех местах, где не разрешается шуметь.

Устройство распознает электрические импульсы, излучаемые при движении мышц челюсти. Схемы внутри мобильника интерпретируют сигнал и преобразуют его в речь. Пока вся конструкция выглядит не слишком привлекательно. Небольшие электроды крепятся на коже лица, чтобы передавать сигналы мышц в телефон. В будущем планируется встроить систему улавливателей движения челюстей в сам аппарат.

Собеседник на другом конце линии слышит фальшивый электронный голос. В последствии ученые собираются снабдить чудо-сотовый еще и транскриптором, чтобы можно было сразу переводить речь говорящего, а точнее, артикулирующего, на иностранный язык. Так же будут доступны различные варианты голоса, который услышит тот, кому позвонит обладатель такого мобильника. Для людей с речевыми проблемами новинка станет настоящим спасением.

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что ученые Корнельского университета США придумали мобильный телефон для глухих и слабослышащих людей. Работа телефона построена на принципах видеозвонка (или видеоконференции).

Проблема передачи большого количества трафика в результате такого общения получила оригинальное решение. Система телефона четко распознает только жесты рук и движения губ собеседника.

----------


## Irina

*Windows победит "Красная звезда"*

Северокорейцы решили отказаться от использования капиталистического программного обеспечения и разработали свою операционную систему, которую они гордо назвали "Красная звезда". Более того, ее уже можно купить в Пхеньяне, утверждает российский блогер, называющий себя Михаилом.

Предполагается, что система начала разрабатываться еще в 2002 г., однако все работы над проектом были засекречены. По словам блогера, инициатором выступил сам Ким Чен Ир. Теперь же "Красную звезду", созданную на основе Linux, можно купить за $5 на CD-диске. Правда, за программы, прилагающиеся к ней, придется заплатить вдвое больше.

При старте операционной системы компьютер воспроизводит популярную корейскую народную песню. Календарь в "Красной звезде" начинает отсчет со дня рождения Ким Ир Сена. Согласно ему, сейчас идет 99 год чучхе.

Набор стандартных программ "Красной звезды" невелик. Он включает в себя интернет-браузер "Моя страна", редактор текстов "Мы", записную книжку "Мой товарищ". Электронные письма должен доставлять почтовый клиент "Голубь". Кроме них в операционной системе имеются программы для записи дисков, стандартные игры вроде "Сапера" и "Косынки" и ряд других утилит.

Программное обеспечение достаточно просто и доступно в использовании. Более того, интернет-браузер "Моя страна", к примеру, представляет собой не что иное, как копию браузера Firefox. Правда, воспользоваться этими чудо-программами смогут только знатоки корейского, поскольку других языков "Моя звезда" не знает.

Добавим, что защитить северокорейский аналог Windows, по замыслу создателей, должны firewall "Пхеньянская крепость" и антивирус "Дятел". Как ни странно, но выяснилось, что "Дятел" неплохо распознает и уничтожает зловредные вирусы, которые стали болезнью программ Microsoft.

Отметим, южнокорейские компьютерные эксперты уже протестировали шедевр своих северных коллег. По их словам в систему встроены функции, позволяющие следить за деятельностью пользователей. "Программа создана с целью контролировать собственную информационную безопасность. В связи с наличием очень небольшого количества совместимых программ "Красная звезда" не может получить большого распространения даже в самой Северной Корее", - говорится в докладе экспертов, который публикует BBC.

Необходимо подчеркнуть, что подавляющее большинство граждан КНДР не имеют собственных компьютеров и доступа в Интернет. Немногие же избранные могут пользоваться только сайтами, подвергшимися жесткой цензуре.

----------


## Sanych

Интересная новость.

----------


## Irina

*Олимпийцев наградили колбасой и велосипедами*


В Минске прошло чествование олимпийцев и паралимпийцев, представлявших Белоруссию на Играх в Ванкувере. Помимо традиционных дипломов и денежных сертификатов, атлеты получили и другие подарки. Трое белорусских олимпийцев — олимпийский чемпион Алексей Гришин, серебряный призер Игр Сергей Новиков и бронзовый призер Олимпиады Дарья Домрачева — от компании «Кока-Кола», получили в подарок горные велосипеды.

Также представители одной торговой марки пообещали в течение четырех ближайших лет ежемесячно снабжать героев Паралимпийских и Олимпийских игр в Ванкувере своей продукцией. Первую партию продукции атлеты получили прямо во время церемонии.

Капитан паралимпийской сборной Белоруссии Людмила Волчек, завоевавшая в Ванкувере две золотые медали, получила из рук генерального директора ИП «Велком» Михаила Батранца ноутбук, сообщает «Интерфакс».

----------


## Irina

*Если верить "католической Камасутре", можно заниматься сексом, не забывая о Боге*

В Польше стала бестселлером книга священника, прозванная "католической Камасутрой", пишет Мейв Кеннеди на страницах The Guardian. На обложке крупным шрифтом написано: "Секс", а ниже - довольно мелкими буквами - "для боголюбивых супружеских пар". Автор - отец Ксаверий Кнотц из францисканского монастыря близ Кракова.
"Любой возбуждающий акт дозволителен и угоден Господу. В интимных отношениях супруги могут выражать свою любовь всеми способами, стимулировать половые органы руками и ртом", - пишет Кнотц. Книгу благословила польская Католическая церковь - она во многом проводит ортодоксальную линию: автор подчеркивает, что обращается только к законным супругам, и настоятельно не рекомендует прибегать к контрацепции, так как предотвращение зачатия может увести супругов от католической культуры. Кнотц уверяет, что его познания обширны, хотя и почерпнуты из чужого опыта, поскольку сам он соблюдает обет безбрачия.

Издатели уже ведут переговоры о публикации книги на словацком, украинском и английском языках, добавляет журналистка.

----------


## Irina

*Самолёт польского президента потерпел крушение под Смоленском*

Пилоты самолета Ту-154 с президентом Польши на борту пытались четыре раза зайти на посадку на военной аэродром Северный под Смоленском, передает канал «Россия-24».

Самолет разбился в 1,5 км от взлетно-посадочной полосы. Посадка проходила в условиях густого тумана. По данным канала, пилотам ранее предлагалось сажать лайнер в Минске или Москве. Однако они приняли решение садиться в Смоленской области.

Между тем источник в силовых структурах Центрального федерального округа сказал РИА «Новости», что, по предварительным данным, причиной катастрофы Ту-154 стала ошибка экипажа. «Предположительно, причиной аварии стала ошибка экипажа во время посадочного маневра», — сказал источник. Следственные органы рассматривают в качестве возможных версий трагедии «неблагоприятные погодные условия, человеческий фактор, технические неполадки и другие», сообщили в СКП России.

Самолет рухнул примерно в 10.50 по московскому времени. По некоторым данным, он задел крылом дерево и при падении буквально развалился на части, которые уже на земле загорелись. По сведениям канала TVN24, двигатели падали отдельно, а при столкновении с деревьями раздался взрыв.

«10 апреля примерно в 10 часов 50 минут на окраине города Печерска Смоленской области при заходе на посадку в условиях сильного тумана потерпел катастрофу самолет Ту-154 президента Польши, на борту которого находилось 132 человека, в том числе президент Польши Лех Качиньский и его супруга», — говорится в сообщении СКП России.Все люди на борту погибли

На борту находились президент Польши Лех Качиньский, его супруга Мария, глава Центробанка Славомир Скржипек, глава Генштаба Франчишек Гагор, замглавы МИД Андржей Кремер, вице-спикер парламента, директор Института национальной памяти и другие чиновники. Делегация направлялась на поминальные мероприятия по случаю Катынской трагедии.

На месте уже работает следственно-оперативная группа СУ СКП по Смоленской области и Московского межрегионального следственного управления на транспорте. «Начаты первоначальные следственные действия. Для оказания практической помощи на место катастрофы выехали опытные следователи и криминалисты центрального аппарата Следственного комитета», — отметили в СКП.

На месте катастрофы работают 80 сотрудников оперативных служб, сообщила представитель МЧС Ирина Андрианова. Задействовано 18 единиц техники. В Москве к вылету готовы три самолета Ил-76 со спасателями, которые могут вылететь для оказания помощи смоленским коллегам.

По поручению президента России на место происшествия выезжает глава МЧС Сергей Шойгу и глава Минтранса Игорь Левитин.

----------


## BiZ111

Кое кого напомнило :lol:

Британских почтальонов запугал престарелый кот
Сотрудники почтового отделения в городе Фарсли графства Йоркшир отказались доставлять корреспонденцию хозяйке кота, трижды напавшего на почтальонов.
По словам почтальонов, черно-белый кот по кличке Тайгер набрасывается на них, когда они проходят мимо кошачьего входа в дом Трейси Брейшоу, и гонится за ними по саду до самой калитки. Сотрудники почты считают животное крайне опасным и агрессивным.

Сама Брейшоу сомневается в достоверности этих сообщений. Она указывает на то, что Тайгеру 19 лет (средняя продолжительность жизни домашних кошек составляет 15-20 лет), он довольно мало двигается, быстро утомляется и спит до 20 часов в сутки.
Почтальоны боятся приближаться к дому женщины, поэтому Трейси Брейшоу вынуждена забирать письма и газеты в сортировочном отделении. Сотрудники почты выразили надежду, что в скором времени ситуация разрешится и почтальоны смогут возобновить осуществление доставки, не рискуя здоровьем.

----------


## Irina

*Пересчитывание наличных избавляет от боли*

МИННЕАПОЛИС, 12 апреля. Ученые из университета Миннесоты (США) установили, что пересчитывание наличных облегчает боль и страдания.

По данным Daily Mail, ученые провели эксперимент, в ходе которого участники были разбиты на две группы. Первая пересчитывала листы бумаги, а вторая – 100-долларовые купюры. Затем участников попросили опустить руки в горячую воду, чтобы проверить их реакцию на боль. Выяснилось, те, кто считал деньги, были менее чувствительны к неприятным ощущениям.

Ученые предполагают, что когда человек трогает банкноты, у него повышается чувство собственного достоинства и вырабатываются эндорфины, которые иначе называют «убийцами боли».

----------


## Irina

*Ученые доказали - счастливые воспоминания приходят с неба*

Голландские исследователи советуют предаваться хорошим воспоминаниям, устремив взор в небо, пишет UPI.

Ученые из института им. Макса Планка Daniel связали воедино человеческие эмоции и вертикальную модель мира с тем, как люди воспринимают воспоминания.

Известно, что когда люди говорят о положительных и отрицательных эмоциях, они часто используют пространственные метафоры, отмечает портал "Здоровая Россия". Счастливый человека находится как бы на вершине мира, а несчастный — на его дне. Некоторые исследователи считают, что эти метафоры позволяют понять, как люди понимают эмоции.

Чтобы проверить "вертикальную" связь между пространством и эмоциями, голландские ученые предложили студентам-добровольцам под стук метронома разложить стеклянные шарики в картонные коробки, расположенные на разной высоте, действуя обеими руками одновременно. В процессе манипуляций с шариками студентам задавали наводящие вопросы, ответом на которые являлись их радостные и печальные воспоминания.

Интересно, что положительные и радостные воспоминания быстрее приходили на ум во время движений вверх, а грустные - во время движения вниз.

"Наши данные позволяют предположить, что пространственные метафоры для выражения эмоция – не просто речевые обороты. Метафоры лингвистические, по сути, являются метафорами ментальным, и, активация ментальной метафоры "все хорошее находится вверху" помогает нам перестать грустить и предаться приятным и радостным мыслям", - поясняют исследователи.

----------


## Irina

*Топ-10 книг 2010 года от Literatura.by*


*10 место.*

Открывает наш хит-парад книг известная многим читательницам Татьяна Устинова со своим новым романом "Всегда говори „всегда" 

О книге:

Она была уверена в себе, в жизни, в своем муже, который казался ей лучшим из людей! Все изменилось в одночасье. Придуманный мир, такой милый и уютный, рухнул ей на голову, и она не успела спастись! Впрочем, она и не пыталась, ибо доверяла и любила, и ей даже в голову не приходило спасаться от тех, кого любит!
Ей предстоит выбраться из-под обломков и обнаружить, что цветущий сад, в котором она жила, превратился в груду дымящихся развалин!.. Но в трудностях рождается характер! Она найдет в себе силы начать все сначала. Она обретет новые точки опоры. Она узнает истинную цену словам и поступкам.


*9 место.*

Следом за Татьяной в топ-10 ворвался Анатолий Брусникин со своей второй книгой "Герой иного времени".

О книге:

Действие нового романа происходит на Кавказе во времена "Героя нашего времени" и "Кавказского пленника". Это географическое и литературное пространство, в котором всё меняется и всё остается неизменным: "Там за добро – добро, и кровь – за кровь, и ненависть безмерна, как любовь".

*8 место.*
Ускоренный курс Fuck It. Послать все на. . . : парадоксальный путь к успеху и процветанию 

Эта книга, по словам авторов, основана на "принципе бесконечного упрощения". В сжатой, но очень емкой форме здесь передано все, что содержится в бестселлере Джона Паркина "Fuck It. Послать все на... Парадоксальный путь к успеху и процветанию". То же мудрое в своей безбашенности отношение к проблемам, большинство из которых - у нас в голове. Тот же неподражаемый юмор. "Ускоренный курс Fuck It" может уверенно идти в тандеме с первоисточником, но может прекрасно обойтись и без него.
Прочтите эту книгу и узнайте, как избавиться от проблем и забот с помощью простой, но необычайно действенной "мантры" Fuck It!

*7 место*
На 7 месте разместилась книга "Метель", уже полюбившегося многим Владимира Сорокина.

О книге:

Что за странный боливийский вирус вызвал эпидемию в русском селе? Откуда взялись в снегу среди полей и лесов хрустальные пирамидки? Кто такие витаминдеры, живущие своей, особой жизнью в домах из самозарождающегося войлока? И чем закончится история одной поездки сельского доктора Гарина, начавшаяся в метель на маленькой станции, где никогда не сыскать лошадей?


*6 место*
Наконец-то дождались! Или только мы её ждали?
Вышло первое серьезное исследование жизни новых русских в Лондоне: "ЛОНДОНГРАД. Из России с наличными: История олигархов из первых рук" 

О книге:

Лондон давно привлекал русских. Большевики проводили здесь съезды, В. И. Ленин посещал столицу Британии 6 раз, во времена холодной войны Лондон облюбовали диссиденты и перебежчики, после падения Берлинской стены ручеек граждан СССР превратился в поток, но Москвой-на-Темзе этот город стал недавно. Рождение супербогатого Лондонграда можно датировать апрелем 2000 года, когда Владимир Путин был избран президентом, и непростое отношение президента к олигархам вызвало третью волну эмиграции.

• В 2006 году одна пятая часть всех домов, проданных более чем за 8 миллионов фунтов, была приобретена русскими;
• Собственность свыше 12 миллионов фунтов приобретают, как правило, только русские;
• Русские выбирают только золотые почтовые индексы — SW1, SW3, W1 и W8, предпочитая определенные улицы и площади в определенных районах.
• Господин из России, чья дочь провалилась на вступительном экзамене в лондонскую школу, предложил директору кейс, полный наличных денег;
• По данным 2007 года 50 % автомашин "Мерседес-Бенц", продававшихся в салонах центрального Лондона, достались русским;
• Доставка суши из Лондона к обеду Романа Абрамовича в Баку обошлась в 40 000 фунтов.
И многое другое.

*5 место.*
Впервые на русском языке! Даниэла Стил "Наперекор судьбе".

О книге:

Аннабелл Уортингтон родилась в богатой семье, принадлежащей к высшему обществу Нью-Йорка, и выросла в роскошных домах на Пятой авеню и на Род-Айленде. Но в один из холодных апрельских дней произошла ужасная трагедия, которая полностью перевернула ее комфортную и беззаботную жизнь…
История Аннабелл - это настоящий гимн смелости, достоинству и воле к победе. Это незабываемое путешествие от залитых светом танцевальных залов Манхэттена к ужасам и страданиям Первой мировой войны. Это рассказ об удивительной женщине, которая нашла в себе силы не только противостоять ударам судьбы, но и, вопреки всем обстоятельствам, самостоятельно построить свое счастье.

*4 место*
4 место крепко удерживает за собой книга, которая будет интересна не только фанатам сериала "Теория лжи", но и всем тем, кто желает усовершенствовать свои навыки, чтобы защититься от обмана на работе и дома. Пол Экман: Узнай лжеца по выражению лица 

О книге:

Вы заметите, если кто-то притворяется удивленным? А если кто-то испуган, но хочет выглядеть рассерженным, вам под силу это разглядеть?
Насыщенная огромным количеством тщательно отобранных фотографий и специальных упражнений, эта книга позволит вам безошибочно распознавать ложь, моментально читая по лицам эмоции: как подлинные, так и "наигранные". Радость, удивление, страх, гнев, печаль, отвращение - ничто не ускользнет от вашего внимательного взгляда.


*3 место.*
3 место занимает захватывающий проект издательства АСТ " S.T.A.L.K.E.R. " и совершенно новая книга а "КАРАТЕЛИ" 

О книге:

Мародеры, наемные убийцы и бандиты - дно Зоны. Их ненавидят сталкеры, на них охотятся военные, и сами они убивают друг друга. Но все же некоторые выживают даже в этом жестоком мире и становятся лишь сильнее.

Макс Краевой по прозвищу Край - удачливый главарь небольшой банды. Чтобы претворить в жизнь свои планы, он решает ограбить скупщика Сидоровича, у которого недавно появился редкий артефакт. Выясняется, что этот артефакт нужен не только Краю. Поневоле бандит вмешивается в противостояние военных группировок Периметра. Отныне он - важная фигура на шахматной доске под названием Зона Отчуждения. Фигура, которая ведет собственную игру...

*2 место.*
2 место занимает еще одна книга для фанатов современных сериалов. На этот раз книга посвящена знаменитому Доктору Грегори Хаусу. Запасайся викодином и вперед! "Загадка доктора Хауса — человека и сериала" 

О книге:

Популярнейший телесериал "Доктор Хаус" с удовольствием смотрят миллионы зрителей - и у многих из них возникают вопросы.
Кто такой Грегори Хаус: герой или антигерой, великий учитель или просто грубиян? Что общего между ним и Шерлоком Холмсом? Почему он нанял именно этих подчиненных и постоянно подвергает их жесткому психологическому тестированию? Мог ли он оказаться не врачом, а водопроводчиком или пожарным? Эта книга поможет вам ответить на все или почти на все вопросы, касающиеся доктора Хауса, понять его психологию, оценить его достоинства и недостатки. Секс, ложь, семья, педагогика, культура - эти и многие другие темы рассмотрены применительно к доктору Хаусу, человеку и сериалу.
Разгадайте непростую загадку доктора Хауса с помощью этой увлекательной книги, в которой, как сказал бы Бомарше, "смешался глас рассудка с блеском легкой болтовни".

*И наконец,1 место* 

1 место по праву занимает сумеречная сага, со своей ниспадающей популярностью.
Стефани Майер зачитываются по всему миру. Миллионные тиражи прямое этому доказательство.
Фильмы по её книгам забивают кинотеатры. Актерам, сыгравшим главные роли, теперь нельзя выходить на улицу без телохранителей.
И если судить по последним тенденциям, сумеркомания будет продолжаться и в этом десятилетии.

Книги: Новолуние, Затмение, Сумерки, Рассвет

----------


## Irina

*Мобильники смогут идентифицировать яды*

ВАШИНГТОН, 13 апреля. Американские специалисты решили снабдить сотовые телефоны сенсорным устройством, способным идентифицировать токсичные химические вещества.

Как передает АМИ-ТАСС, идея заключается в том, чтобы чип стоимостью менее доллара был встроен в мобильный телефон и запрограммирован на выявление опасных для человека химикатов в воздухе, а центральная телефонная станция оператора сможет таким образом контролировать, сколько предупреждений в конкретной области было получено, чтобы вовремя сообщить об угрозе соответствующим службам. Подобно тому, как антивирусное программное обеспечение в компьютере выжидает время в фоновом режиме, чтобы самостоятельно активироваться при подозрительных изменениях в операционной системе и вовремя блокировать действие вирусов и шпионских программ, так и система, получившая название Cell-All, будет регулярно изучать воздух окружающей среды на улице и в помещениях на наличие некоторых летучих химических соединений.

В случае предупреждения (например, утечка газа) в телефоне раздается сигнал тревоги в виде вибрации, звука, текстового сообщения или телефонного звонка на выбор пользователя. Для случая катастроф, таких, как террористическая газовая атака, детали события, включая время, место и состав используемых веществ, отправляются в местный центр по чрезвычайным операциям. Таким образом власти будут вовремя, менее, чем за 60 секунд, предупреждены о любой химической угрозе из любого места событий, будь то торговый центр, автобус, метро или офис, утверждают эксперты. Поскольку анонимные данные с телефонов поступают в цифровой форме, Cell-All понижает вероятность человеческой ошибки. Инновационная программа должна появиться на рынке через несколько лет.

----------


## Irina

*«Яндекс» открыл портал в Белоруссии*

МИНСК, 14 апреля. Поисковик «Яндекс» 14 апреля открыл портал *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ],* предназначенный для белорусских пользователей.

Как передает Lenta.Ru, главная страница доступна как на русском, так и на белорусском языках. При использовании белорусской версии некоторые блоки главной страницы останутся русскими. Это, в частности, касается анонсов в правой верхней части страницы и последних новостей.

Тем не менее, все основные сервисы, включая «Новости», настроены на белорусскую аудиторию. В «Яндекс.Картах» есть карта Минска, цены на «Яндекс.Маркете» и «Яндекс.Авто» показываются в белорусской валюте, почтовый ящик можно завести в домене yandex.by.

Запросы также можно задавать на обоих государственных языках. Поиск на новом сайте учитывает морфологию белорусского языка и использует отдельную формулу ранжирования результатов.

Напомним, в 2009 году «Яндекс» перевел главную страницу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на украинский язык. В течение года на Яндекс.Картах появились схемы еще 8 городов (теперь их 36, включая все областные центры), обновились схемы и спутниковые снимки многих населенных пунктов, а на картах 13 городов теперь можно искать по-украински. Кроме того, в декабре на странице результатов поиска yandex.ua появилась возможность слушать музыку украинских и зарубежных исполнителей – бесплатно, легально и в хорошем качестве.

Стоит отметить, что «Яндекс» — единственный национальный поисковый сервис, появившийся в десятке самых популярных поисковиков (полноценно искать на других языках он научился относительно недавно). Это, в свою очередь, говорит о высокой активности российских интернет-пользователей и о росте российского  поискового рынка в целом.

По данным ComScore, в 2009 году Яндекс стал самой быстрорастущей поисковой системой в мире – рост количества поисковых запросов составил 91%.

----------


## Sanych

Новость интересная конечно, а оформления слишком простое. Буслик, зубр да и всё. С другой стороны в стиле других страниц Яндекса.

----------


## Irina

*В Интернете есть три миллиарда поводов для радости
*
Интернет-пользователи в четыре раза чаще улыбаются, чем грустят. В марте в сети насчитали 3 млрд радостных смайликов и всего лишь 700 млн печальных. Такие данные приведены в исследовании "Яндекса".

Значки : ) или : -) встречаются в Интернете 1,5 млрд раз. Символы, обозначающие многократную радость - с тремя и более скобками, - попадаются в 1,2 млрд случаев, а вот грустные или :-(- всего лишь в 245 миллионах. При этом обозначающий равнодушие :-l встречается только 29 млн раз. Смайлики, по данным поисковика, можно встретить на каждом шестом сайте Всемирной паутины.

----------


## Sanych

Компания *Opera Softwar*e объявила об открытии офиса в России, в Санкт-Петербурге. Его первоочередными задачами станут поддержка сообщества пользователей браузеров Opera, организация и проведение маркетинговых программ, более тесное взаимодействие с веб-разработчиками, а также с партнерами и клиентами.

Российское сообщество пользователей Opera является крупнейшим в мире. По данным StatCounter, в марте 2010 года настольные браузеры Opera стали лидерами в этой стране — их использовали 31,7% российских пользователей Интернета. В то же время, мобильный браузер Opera Mini применяют 81,5% россиян, имеющих доступ в Интернет с мобильного телефона. Потенциал Opera высоко оценен и российским бизнес-сообществом. В числе клиентов Opera такие компании, как Mail.Ru, OZON.ru, МТС, Мегафон и Яндекс.

Также компания отмечает, что уделяет много внимания продвижению открытых веб-стандартов и унификации Веба. В числе мероприятий, которые проходят с участием и при поддержке Opera в России – конференции по различным вопросам, связанным с доступом в Интернет, его использованием и развитием, форумы и семинары для веб-разработчиков, контент-провайдеров и мобильных операторов. Кроме того, Opera регулярно организовывает университетские туры по городам России, в рамках которых представители компании рассказывают студентам, преподавателям и молодым специалистам о веб-стандартах и новых веб-технологиях.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*“Катынь” пакажуць не 23, а 18 красавіка*
І ня чорт ведае калі (планявалі аноўначы), а ў прымальны час -- 15:40.
Такія вянікі зьменаў у раскладзе БТ. Перанос на 18 чысло здарыўся праз тое, што ў гэты дзень будзе пахаваньне прэзыдэнта Польшчы Леха Качыньскага з жонкай Марыяй.
*НЕ ПРАПУСЬЦІЦЕ:*
*БТ, 18 красавіка (гэтая нядзеля), 15:40*
*"Катынь", рэжысэр Анджэй Вайда
БТ дублявала фільм па-беларуску*
_Взято с_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*В Китае отлавливают чрезмерно плодовитых граждан*

Власти южных провинций Китая начали кампанию по стерилизации около 10.000 человек в рамках жестких мер, предъявляемых к родителям, которые нарушают государственную программу планирования семьи, сообщают местные СМИ.

Должностные лица, занимающиеся контролем над планированием семьи в Пунине, городе, расположенном в провинции Гуандун, задержали более 1.300 человек, сообщает пресса.

В числе задержанных оказались родители, которые отказались пройти хирургическую процедуру и их "родственники", говорится в докладе. Перед насильственной стерилизацией им прочитали лекцию о правилах планирования семьи.

Политика, проводимая руководством Китая, ограничивает право каждой семьи, пары могут иметь только одного ребенка, некоторые исключения делаются для фермеров, представителей этнических меньшинств и других групп населения.

"Нет ничего необычного том, что власти вынуждены применять несколько жесткую тактику", - отмечает сотрудница Бюро по вопросам народонаселения и семьи. Ее слова приводит выходящая на английском языке газета Global Times.

20-дневная кампания, прошедшая на прошлой неделе, была направлена против 9.559 человек, которые считаются "самыми злостными нарушителями политики планирования семьи в Пунине", пишет газета.

----------


## Irina

*Microsoft отправила Office 2010 в тираж*

Microsoft выпустила версию Release to manufacturing (RTM) для Microsoft Office 2010, Share Point 2010 и Project 2010. Это означает, что в разработке продуктов достигнут завершающий этап и финальная сборка Microsoft Office 2010 отправлена в производство. Запуск новых продуктов состоится 12 мая 2010 года, а с 16 мая они будут доступны для корпоративных заказчиков.

Более 7, 5 млн. пользователей скачали бета-версию Microsoft Office 2010 с момента ее выхода в ноябре 2009 года. Это в три раза превышает количество скачиваний Microsoft Office 2007 Beta.

Среди главных особенностей Microsoft Office 2010 – единый ленточный интерфейс во всех приложениях, обновлённое меню "Файл" и функция предпросмотра вставки, а также возможность реализовывать идеи, используя широкие возможности фото и видео редакторов, наглядное представление данных с помощью функции "Инфокривые" (создание мини-диаграмм в пределах одной ячейки в Excel).

----------


## Irina

*Жители деревни Ремель вложили деньги в порно и развлечения*

Жители деревни Ремель Столинского района Брестской области стали жертвами технической диверсии телефонных пиратов. Национальный оператор фиксированной связи РУП "Белтелеком" выставил с десяток астрономических счетов за телефонную связь белорусского села с Мальдивской Республикой. При этом сами абоненты, как выяснилось, даже не догадывались о тесном общении с атоллами в Индийском океане.

Примечательно, что в ловушку мальдивских "корсаров" попались все деревенские любители серфинга в сети интернет. Судя по симптомам, свои пенсии и зарплаты абоненты деревни Ремель инвестировали в развитие зарубежной развлекательной и порноиндустрии. Проголосовать рублем за "обнаженку" их, по всей видимости, заставили специальные программы, которые незаметно подменяют соединение с местным оператором на международную связь.

Национальный оператор вот уже который год призывает абонентов следить за коммутируемым доступом и не устанавливать программы с сомнительных сайтов. При этом специалисты рассчитывали, что с распространением технологии ADSL проблема решится сама собой. Однако в Ремеле приход технологии ADSL решили отметить активным прощанием с dual-up. В результате - счета на общую сумму, превышающую 2,5 миллиона рублей.

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно. Во на пенсии нухи посмотрели  А может внучата бабулькам помогли пенсию потратить. Кстати на оф. сайте белтелеком висит официальное предупреждение, что за вред троянов и счета после этого несут ответсвтенность сами пользователи.

----------


## Sanych

*tibo 2010*

В Минске состоится XVII Международная выставка и конгресс «ТИБО-2010»

С 20 по 23 апреля 2010 года в Минске в Футбольном манеже (пр.Победителей, 20/2) пройдет ежегодный смотр мировых и отечественных достижений в области связи, телекоммуникаций, программного обеспечения, банковских технологий, офисной техники и потр***тельской электроники – XVII Международная выставка и конгресс «ТИБО-2010».

Крупнейшая в республике выставка по телекоммуникациям, информационным и банковским технологиям «ТИБО» проводится с 1994 года, и внесла существенный вклад в развитие процессов информатизации Республики Беларусь. Ежегодно выставку и конгресс «ТИБО», которые закономерно называют «зеркалом рынка телекоммуникационных и информационных технологий», посещают более 30000 специалистов. На выставке и конгрессе «ТИБО» в разные годы впервые в республике формулировались и обсуждались актуальные проблемы развития информационной сферы Республики Беларусь, демонстрировались технологические новинки, нашедшие впоследствии широкое распространение на белорусском рынке.

В экспозиции выставки «ТИБО-2010» будет представлена продукция более 200 фирм из 12 стран. В выставке участвуют крупнейшие отечественные и зарубежные производители телекоммуникационного оборудования, цифровой техники и программного обеспечения, средств и систем безопасности.

Основные разделы выставки «ТИБО-2010»:

Телекоммуникационное оборудование
Инфо-коммуникационные услуги
Банковские и финансовые технологии
Офисные технологии
Системы безопасности
Информационные технологии в торговле и сфере услуг
Аппаратные средства информационных систем
Услуги по проектированию и строительству телекоммуникационных сетей
Услуги «Электронного правительства»
В рамках выставки «ТИБО-2010» с 21 по 23 апреля 2010 года состоится XVII Конгресс по технологиям информационного общества. На конгрессе пройдут специализированные мероприятия:
круглые столы «Проблемы развития информационных ресурсов белорусского сектора Internet», «Проблемы повышения эффективности отрасли торговли и сферы услуг на базе информационных технологий»;научно-практические семинары «Современные технологии широкополосного доступа», «Геоинформационные и навигационные технологии и системы»;конференция «Телевизионные и мультимедийные технологии».
Организаторы «ТИБО-2010» обеспечат прямую Интернет-трансляцию пленарного заседания, конференций и церемонии вручения VIII «Интернет-премии ТИБО-2010».

В подготовке и проведении выставки и конгресса участвуют министерства: связи и информатизации, промышленности, информации, образования, экономики, торговли; Национальная академия наук Беларуси, Государственный комитет по науке и технологиям, Оперативно-аналитический центр при Президенте Республики Беларусь, Национальный Банк, Минский горисполком, НПА «Инфопарк», Ассоциация «Белинфоком», РОО «Информационное общество», Ассоциации «Кассовые аппараты, компьютерные системы и торгово-технологическое оборудование», «Администрация Парка высоких технологий», Ассоциация Белорусских банков, Белорусский государственный университет, Белорусский государственный университет информатики и радиоэлектроники, ЗАО «Техника и коммуникации», представители которых входят в состав оргкомитета выставки и программного комитета конгресса.

----------


## Irina

* В США наркоманам заплатят $300 за стерилизацию*

ВАШИНГТОН, 18 апреля. В штате Северная Каролина действует благотворительная организации, которая предлагает деньги наркоманам, соглашающимся пройти процедуру стерилизации.

Как пишут «Новости Америки», 57-летняя Барбара Харрис, основательница организации Project Prevention, считает, что наркоманы не должны рожать детей, поскольку такие младенцы нередко рождаются с наркотической зависимостью, и их родители не способны о них заботиться.

“Почему право женщины заводить ребенка должно считаться более важным, чем право ребенка иметь нормальную жизнь?” — говорит Харрис, которая сама усыновила четверых детей, рожденных наркоманкой.

В организацию Project Prevention, созданную в 1997 г., обратилось более 3370 наркоманов, из них 1250 выбрали перевязку маточных труб или вазэктомию. Каждый наркоман, соглашающийся на стерилизацию, получает $300 .

Харрис рекламирует свою программу в других штатах и собирается заняться подобной деятельностью в Великобритании.

Напомним, несколько лет назад депутат палаты представителей Национального собрания Белоруссии Сергей Костян предложил принять закон о насильственной стерилизации лиц, ведущих асоциальный образ жизни.

«Животные ведут упорядоченный образ жизни, 99% людей живут упорядоченно, но 1% людей живет неупорядоченным образом, и от них плодятся дети, в основном больные, в большинстве своем — д***лы», — пояснил Костян. Депутат считает, что из поколения в поколение количество таких асоциальных элементов возрастает, и происходит постепенная «д***лизация» общества. Он отметил, что данная проблема существует во всем мире, но кто-то должен начинать ее решать. «Надо решать кардинальным образом эту проблему, нужно принимать закон о насильственной стерилизации, иначе государство не выдержит этой нагрузки», — подчеркнул парламентарий.

----------


## Irina

*Новое и удивительное качество репчатого лука обнаружили японские ученые.*

Выяснилось, что он способен "очищать" клетки головного мозга и задерживать процесс их старения.

Как оказалось, лук содержит исключительно активные серные соединения, которые легко усваиваются организмом. Попадая в кровь, они оказывают самое позитивное воздействие на ряд ключевых зон головного мозга. Так, выделяющиеся из лука вещества активизируют и омолаживают клетки, отвечающие за память и эмоции.

В прошлом году были представлены результаты работы французских ученых. Исследования проводились среди женщин северо-восточной Франции. Выяснилось, что употребление в пищу чеснока и лука ведет к снижению заболеваемости раком груди

----------


## Irina

*Потр***телей Activia и Actimel бессовестно надували*

Французский гигант питания Danone официально объявил об изменении рекламы своих продуктов - йогуртов Activia и Actimel. Было установлено, что никакими особенными полезными свойствами для здоровья они не обладают.

В своем квартальном отчете о прибылях группа объявила об отзыве своей жалобы, ранее направленной в Европейское агентство по безопасности пищевых продуктов (EFSA), официально проверяющее все заявления, которые делают производители товаров популярных торговых марок.

После заявления об изменении рекламы акции Danone на Парижской фондовой бирже быстро упали более чем на один процент, несмотря на то, что согласно отчетности компании, ее торговый оборот в первом квартале 2010 года вырос на 8,3 процента до 3,9 миллиарда евро (5,3 млрд. долларов).

В заявлении EFSA говорилось об "отсутствии ясности и наглядности, как того требуют европейские правила, касающиеся охраны здоровья и стандарты, предъявляемые к продуктам питания".

Ранее, Activia, ферментированный молочный продукт, содержащий бифидо, преподносили потр***телям чуть ли не как панацею при дисфункции пищеварительной системы. Actimel, ферментированный молочный напиток, рекламировали как продукт, усиливающий защиту организма против болезней желудочно-кишечного тракта.

EFSA до сих пор не подтвердила и не опровергла ни одно из этих утверждений, но во Франции рекламные кампании обоих продуктов были изменены.

Еще в феврале представители EFSA выразили сомнения по поводу утверждений о том, что ингредиент, используемый в детском питании фирмой Danone и известный как immunofortis, действительно способен укреплять иммунную систему ребенка. В рекламе говорилось, что это научно доказано.

"Представленных Danone доказательств недостаточно, чтобы установить причинно-следственную связь между потреблением immunofortis и соответствующими иммунными реакциями организма", - пришли к выводу ученые, выступившие независимыми экспертами.

Показательно также, что immunofortis используется в детских молочных продуктах Danone, выпускаемых на нескольких европейских рынках, но не в самой Франции.

К вышеизложенному стоит добавить, что употребление практически любых кисломолочных продуктов положительно влияет на организм в целом и пищеварительную систему в частности, и Danone на этом фоне не исключение, однако никаких особых свойств в продуктах именно этой фирмы нет.

----------


## Irina

*40 лет - "копейке" (ВАЗ-2101)*

19 апреля 1970 года со сборочного конвейера Волжского автомобильного завода сошел первый автомобиль «ВАЗ-2101», прозванный в народе «копейкой». ВАЗ-2101 «Жигули» — легковой заднеприводный автомобиль с кузовом типа седан.

Этот автомобиль оказался маленьким шедевром: ни до, ни после «копейки» сборщики так и не смогли создать таких долговечных автомобилей. Прототипом «копейки» был «ФИАТ-124». «Копейка» вскоре стала настоящим народным автомобилем в России.

На момент начала производства ВАЗ-2101 являлся самым комфортабельным в своём классе, одним из наиболее современных и надёжных отечественных автомобилей, что сделало обладание им признаком достатка и благополучия.

«ВАЗ-2101», согласно испытаниям, нуждался в капитальном ремонте лишь после того, как автомобиль проходил расстояние, равное 10-ти путешествиям из Москвы до Владивостока. Но есть случаи, когда «копейки» обходились без капитального ремонта и 20, и 25, и 30 лет!

За выпуск данной модели в мае 1972 года ВАЗу была вручена Международная премия «Золотой Меркурий» – своеобразный «Оскар» европейской торговли. За все время производства (с 1970 по 1983 годы) автозавод дал жизнь 2 702 657 «копейкам».

----------


## BiZ111

*Компания НТВ ПЛЮС запускает 3D телевидение*

Компания НТВ ПЛЮС запускает 3D телевидение, первая трансляция уже начнётся 22 мая с показа финала Лиги Чемпионов.
В планах компании запустить первый собственный телеканала в 3D разнонаправленной тематики и активно работать в этом направлении. Будут созданы такие каналы как: 3D-Спорт и 3D-Кино.
Рассматриваются различные варианты вещания от простого "Анаглифа" до более сложных вариантов с применением специальных телевизоров, не требующих 3D очков.

----------


## Irina

> Компания НТВ ПЛЮС запускает 3D телевидение


Классно, но стоимость пакета пока просто запредельная наверно. Это и так удовольствие не дешевое. Нуна посмотреть на сайте. 
*BiZ111*, спасибо за новость

----------


## Irina

*Продлить жизнь женщине можно просто повинившись перед ней, определили ученые
*
Американские ученые вывели простую формулу, как продлить жизнь женщине - достаточно просто повиниться перед ней, если она была обижена или обманута. Фраза "Я виноват(а), прости меня" обладает для женского организма поистине оздоровительным эффектом: пульс и кровяное давление возвращаются в норму на 20% быстрее, чем если бы фраза так и не была произнесена.

Согласно выводу ученых, женщины гораздо меньше страдают от стресса, и у них снижается риск сердечных заболеваний, если им вовремя принести извинения. Что интересно, на мужчин та же "мера" производит прямо противоположный эффект: их намного сильнее задевает и угнетает свершившийся факт признания вины обидчиком, пишет The Daily Mail.

Все это было доказано в ходе эксперимента, в котором приняли участие 29 мужчин и 59 женщин. Каждому их них была предложена математическая задача и пять минут на ее решение. Однако спустя две минуты довольно резким тоном от них потребовали быстрее производить вычисления. Такое вмешательство повторилось еще дважды до истечения заявленных пяти минут.

Затем каждому было сказано примерно следующее: "Совершенно очевидно, что вы не годитесь". А еще двумя минутами позже половине участников обоих полов принесли официальные извинения в подобающей форме, другая половина так и осталась в неведении. И все это время у людей измеряли диастолическое (так называемое "нижнее") давление.

Результаты показали, что у женщин, принявших извинения, давление и пульс пришли в норму на 20% быстрее, чем у тех, кто так и не дождались этих слов. У мужчин же ситуация была "зеркальной" - те, кто получили извинения, "восстанавливались" на 20% медленнее.

Как намекает газета, это исследование как минимум может принести пользу семейным парам - вооружившись данными знаниями, мужья могут с большим успехом успокаивать своих жен, и наоборот.

----------


## Asteriks

*Что-то с Акавитой происходит в последние два дня, не заметили? А сейчас вот на статью наткнулась про раздор по поводу делёжки этого сервиса. Интересно? Читайте.*

Раскол белорусского сервиса статистики “Акавита”

Пн, Апр 19, 2010

Горячее

Леонид Муравьев: Мой друг и коллега стал патентным троллем

Леонид Муравьев, один из участников конфликта вокруг “Акавиты”, прокомментировал для electroname.com желание Федора Короленко, основателя системы статистики “Акавита”, решить вопрос о разделе проекта через суд. Приводим текст заявления полностью:

“Понятно, что в конфликте компании и одного человека общественное мнение всегда на стороне одиночки. Всем импонирует образ “рыцаря”, сражающегося за “правду”. Но внешняя сторона редко отражает суть. А суть проста - мой друг и коллега стал обыкновенным патентным троллем.

Суд, по существу - слово пугало, штамп из американских фильмов. Тем более, что все притензии безосновательны. Четыре года мы работали вместе - не было никаких возражений. А теперь откуда-то возникают необоснованные объяления в мошенничестве и шантаже.

Ситуация обострилась когда я попросил Фёдора передать мне доступ в к ящику lm@akavita.com, только к ящику, не к домену. Ну, неприятно же, когда сторонний человек имеет возможность читать чужую почту, туда порой пишут люди, на неё зарегистрированы сервисы.

Акавиту никто делить не будет, как можно поделить счетчик посещаемости? Поделить сайты пополам? Пусть Фёдор ей занимается, у меня нет никаких притензий к нему. По крайней мере, пока он действительно не решился идти в суд.

И напоследок. Это не конфликт доброго Короленко и негодяя Муравьёва. Это конфликт Фёдора и команды из дюджины человек. У нас каждый в курсе всех подробностей, но никто из них Фёдора не поддержал. Согласитесь, маловероятно что наш коллектив состоит исключительно из негодяев“.

----------


## BiZ111

*В Минске начнут отключать горячую воду с десятого мая*

Для подготовки тепловых сетей столицы к работе в зимних условиях УП "Минсккоммунтеплосеть" с десятого мая начнет поэтапно отключать горячую воду в жилом секторе Минска. Об этом сообщили в Минском городском исполнительном комитете. Всего в период с 10 по 20 мая горячую воду отключат более чем на 60 минских улицах. 

Во время испытаний теплосетей возможны повреждения теплопровода, сообщили в Мингорисполкоме. "При обнаружении течи воды или парения из земли, колодцев, провалов грунта необходимо срочно сообщить диспетчеру УП "Минсккоммунтеплосеть" по тел. 267-88-88 или в ближайшие КУП "ЖЭУ", - проинформировали специалисты.

В мэрии заверили, что теплоснабжающей организацией принимаются меры по сокращению сроков отключения горячей воды и "в случае успешных испытаний трубопроводов тепловых сетей и отсутствия дефектов, требующих выполнения незапланированных ремонтно-восстановительных работ, не будет превышать 14 суток", - говорится в сообщении Мингорисполкома.





> *В период с десятого мая горячую воду отключат у жильцов по улицам*:
> пр. Партизанский, 104а;121;123;133;135;
> Бехтерева, 5,9;
> Днепровская,3;5;7;9;11;13;
> Мичурина,12а;19;21; 23;25;
> Седова,3,7,12,16;
> Социалистическая,9,13;
> Строителей,1;
> Центральная,11а;
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

*Во каких ужасов с утра начиталась: Лукашенко предоставил политическое убежище свергнутому Президенту Кыргызстана*

*Лукашенко признался, что Бакиев в Минске*
20 апреля 2010 » Новость дня
Кастусь ЛАШКЕВИЧ, TUT.BY
С понедельника, 19 апреля, ушедший в отставку президент Кыргызстана Курманбек Бакиев вместе с семьей находится в Минске. Об этом заявил президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко, отвечая на вопросы депутатов после обращения с Посланием к белорусскому народу и Национальному собранию.

"В понедельник я дал поручение соответствующим службам, чтобы организовали переправку Бакиева в Минск по его просьбе. Он об этом просил неоднократно. В понедельник же он был в Минске, четыре человека нам удалось принять. Они находятся под охраной нашего государства и президента", - рассказал Александр Лукашенко. По словам президента, задача по доставке Бакиева "военным людям" в Минск была поставлена, несмотря на закрытый аэропорт.

"Сегодня мной назначена медицинская комиссия, проведено первичное обследование президента и его семьи. Ситуация не радужная. Если ему нужна будет медицинская помощь, мы ее окажем", - заверил Лукашенко.

Объясняя свое решение, Лукашенко сказал: "Мы не вмешиваемся во внутренние дела этой страны, но Кыргызстан - член ОДКБ, ЕврАзЭС и СНГ. Мы даже военно-политический блок организовали. Значит, это некое единство. Подписав все договоры, мы заявили, что далекая киргизская земля нам не такая далекая, а нужды и бедствия киргизского народа - фактически наша забота… Наверное, не очень было бы вам приятно, если бы я сидел как мышь под веником и не реагировал на то, что происходит в этой дружественной нам стране. Я сразу же сказал, что если Курманбек Салиевич скажет, что хочет приехать в Беларусь, мы его примем. Это мое личное решение как человека и президента. По закону же я могу принять такое решение. Пусть оно будет непопулярное, но я его приму".

Президент Беларуси раскритиковал позицию руководства ОДКБ и председательствующей в ней России по этому вопросу, обвинив последнюю в "наплевательском отношении" и отсутствии внимания.

"Ноль эмоций, ноль внимания. Поэтому я и начал реагировать… Случись подобное в странах НАТО, Евросоюза, назавтра главы государств собрались бы в Афинах и решали экономические проблемы… У нас государственный переворот, свергли законно избранного президента. Зажали где-то в горах, стрельба кругом, наступили коленом на грудь, дети малые, семья рядом, и давят. Члены ОДКБ по-дружески советуют: надо уйти, под охраной российских военных мы тебя вывезем. Не уйдешь - будет война. Началось давление со всех сторон… Не дай Бог кому-то оказаться в такой ситуации".

Характеризуя Курманбека Бакиева, Лукашенко назвал его "обычным советским человеком, руководителем предприятия", но "жестким, требовательным, трудолюбивым". "Я не защищаю его по каким-то недостаткам, о которых говорят, - мне это неизвестно. Я просто говорю, что в нищей, разбитой стране невозможно ничего уворовать. Что ты там украдешь? Там же ничего живого нет! Я был там не единожды и видел, как он стремился что-то сделать. И меня просил: "Слушай, открой сборочное производство (тракторов "Беларус". - TUT.BY). Оно, может, нам сто лет не надо было. Но мы открыли, потому что без трактора там пахать нечем… Жалко киргизов. Они трудолюбивейшие люди, как белорусы, даже больше. Мы искали точки соприкосновения. Потому у меня такая эмоциональная реакция на то, что там происходит", - сказал президент Беларуси.

"Он просил не за себя, а за семью: Александр, забери семью, детей жалко, они не виноваты. Я говорю: во-первых, тебе надо обследоваться после всего этого, реабилитироваться. Ты даже не думай про детей и семью, я и тебя заберу. Ты президент страны, и я приму тебя как президента страны, а не как изгоя", — поведал Лукашенко.

Комментируя возможность повторения киргизского сценария в Беларуси, Лукашенко назвал это "смешным". "Если кто говорит, что Киргизия - это сигнал для Беларуси, это смешно. Ни в правительстве, ни в администрации, ни в одной из резиденций президента нет заборов. Вы этого не заметили. Но это символично и говорит о том, что мы не ждем "цветных революций", - заявил глава государства. - Мы не боимся, что кто-то начнет таранить государственные учреждения и здания. Попробуют пускай - мало не покажется. Мы знаем их по фамилиям, кто на что способен в нашей стране. Я ничего не боюсь. Поэтому я спокойно говорю об этом. Кого бояться? Отребья, которое получает деньги на Западе и в то же время не гнушается России?"

Напомним, после переворота в Киргизии 7 апреля Бакиев находился на юге страны. 15 апреля, выступая на митинге в родовом селе Тейит, он сообщил, что получил предложение политического убежища от президента Беларуси, но ответил отказом. В тот же день Бакиев отбыл в Казахстан, откуда направил заявление об отставке с поста президента.

Утром 17 апреля ряд информагентств сообщили, что подавший в отставку 16 апреля президент Кыргызстана вылетел самолетом в Беларусь. Правда, спустя несколько часов в Астане и Минске опровергли эту информацию.

18 апреля, посетив поминальную мессу в минском Кафедральном костеле, Лукашенко заявил, что по-прежнему считает Курманбека Бакиева законным президентом Кыргызстана. Лукашенко добавил, что "не стоит доверять тем подписям под заявлением об отставке, которые сегодня демонстрируются в СМИ". Помимо этого он высказал готовность принять Бакиева в Минске. "Если Курманбек Бакиев услышит меня и пожелает прилететь к нам хоть сегодня, хоть завтра, прятать мы его в Беларуси не будем, он будет здесь как самый дорогой на сегодняшний день гость, как мой коллега, как президент Кыргызстана", - заявил Лукашенко.

19 апреля общественное движение "Седьмое апреля" пикетировало здание посольства Беларуси в Бишкеке, потребовав от президента Беларуси "не вмешиваться в дела чужого государства" и не принимать на своей территории экс-президента Кыргызстана Курманбека Бакиева.

Уже после известия о нахождении Курманбека Бакиева в Минске временное правительство Кыргызстана обратилось к Беларуси с просьбой обеспечить безопасность и сохранность бывшего президента, передает РИА "Новости". По словам главы аппарата временного правительства Эдиля Байсалова, безопасность Бакиева должна обеспечиваться до тех пор, пока он не предстанет перед судом "за многочисленные преступления перед киргизским народом". О каких именно преступлениях идет речь и будет ли Киргизия добиваться экстрадиции Бакиева, он не уточнил.

В Кыргызстане, напоминает Lenta.ru, Бакиев и его родственники обвиняются в злоупотреблении должностными полномочиями и ряде других преступлений. *Находясь у себя на родине, он предлагал временному правительству в обмен на свою отставку предоставить ему и его семье гарантии безопасности, однако предложение принято не было.*

----------


## Irina

> Лукашенко признался, что Бакиев в Минске


Опять буча с Россией будет

----------


## Asteriks

Я выделила то, что мне показалось бесчеловечным.

----------


## Irina

Разворовали семьёй страну пере-били кучу народа и хотят гарантий безопасности? Так не бывает. Нужно отвечать за свои действия

----------


## vova230

> Характеризуя Курманбека Бакиева, Лукашенко назвал его "обычным советским человеком, руководителем предприятия", но "жестким, требовательным, трудолюбивым". "Я не защищаю его по каким-то недостаткам, о которых говорят, - мне это неизвестно. Я просто говорю, что в нищей, разбитой стране невозможно ничего уворовать. Что ты там украдешь? Там же ничего живого нет! Я был там не единожды и видел, как он стремился что-то сделать. И меня просил: "Слушай, открой сборочное производство (тракторов "Беларус". - TUT.BY). Оно, может, нам сто лет не надо было. Но мы открыли, потому что без трактора там пахать нечем… Жалко киргизов. Они трудолюбивейшие люди, как белорусы, даже больше. Мы искали точки соприкосновения. Потому у меня такая эмоциональная реакция на то, что там происходит", - сказал президент Беларуси.


Скоро и нашу страну доведет до такой же нищеты.

----------


## Sanych

Глядиш, так и в минском метро скоро страшно будет проехать.

----------


## Irina

*Новая стодолларовая купюра поступит в обращение в феврале 2011 года*

На банкноте сохранены три средства защиты с предыдущего варианта купюр: водяной знак — портрет президента Бенджамина Франклина, специальная защитная нить и меняющее цвет число «100»

Министр финансов США Тимоти Гайтнер и глава Федеральной резервной системы Бен Бернанке представили в среду новую стодолларовую купюру. На новой банкноте появилась переливающаяся 3D-полоска с изображением колоколов и числа «100», двигающихся при наклоне. Колокол, изображенный также на лицевой стороне банкноты, меняет цвет с медного на зеленый.

При этом на банкноте сохранены три средства защиты с предыдущего варианта купюр: водяной знак — портрет президента Бенджамина Франклина, специальная защитная нить и меняющее цвет число «100». Купюру украшают также цитаты из Декларации независимости США и изображение пера, которым отцы-основатели государства подписывали этот документ.

«Когда купюры с новым дизайном появятся в обращении 10 февраля 2011 года, примерно 6,5 миллиарда старых купюр будут приниматься. Люди, использующие американскую валюту, должны знать, что им не придется обменивать старые купюры, когда новые будут пущены в ход», — сказал Бернанке.

----------


## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 22 апреля. В этом году самой привлекательной и сексуальной женщиной планеты была выбрана Кристина Хендрикс. За нее проголосовало более 30% читателей американского издания Esquire.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Фото: coltmonday.wordpress.com, *Кристина Хендрикс*

34-летняя Кристина на сегодняшний день снялась приблизительно в двадцати сериалах. Сейчас ее поклонники с нетерпением ждут нового сезона «Безумцев» с ее участием.

В интервью изданию, давшему ей столь лестный титул, Хендрикс призналась в любви к крепкому алкоголю, особенно виски, а также пояснила, почему не пользуется столь популярными сейчас социальными сетями. По словам актрисы, ей не нравится, что они вторгаются в личную жизнь человека.

Напомним, что в прошлом году самой желанной женщиной была названа Меган Фокс. В этом году звезда «Трансформеров» оказалась лишь на третьей строчке рейтинга с 14% голосов. Второе место заняла бразильская модель Адриана Лима, набравшая 17%.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Фото: etoday.ru, *Адриана Лима*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Фото: dailygab.com, *Меган Фокс*

----------


## Irina

*45% россиян не могут жить без интернета*

«RUметрика» опубликовала результаты нового онлайн-опроса пользователей об их отношении к интернету. 45% респондентов в России заявили, что они не могут жить без интернета. При этом, в 2010 г. этот показатель оказался меньше, чем в прошлом году - тогда о том, что они не могут жить без подключения к Сети заявили 49% опрошенных. По мнению аналитиков, такое изменение отношения к интернету объясняется сложной экономической ситуацией в прошлом году, которая заставила людей пересмотреть свои расходы, в том числе и на интернет.

Однако, 49% респондентов все же заявили, что не готовы отказаться от доступа в Сеть, даже если им не будет хватать денег на пропитание. Только 17% опрошенных сказали, что готовы легко отказаться от интернета прямо сейчас. 4% откажутся от Сети, если им не будет хватать денег на одежду, 7% - при нехватке средств на развлечения. Отказаться от интернета при недостатке денег на пропитание согласны только 23% пользователей Сети в России.

Как говорится в исследовании, чаще всего россияне используют интернет для получения информации - об этом заявили 86,7% опрошенных. Еще 52% в Сети общаются с другими людьми, а 45% используют интернет в своей работе. 16,2% респондентов заявили, что в интернет они уходят от реальности, 13,6% - экономят в с помощью Сети, а 11% - зарабатывают деньги. Только 3% пользователей признались, что интернет для них совершенно бесполезен.

Авторы исследования также отмечают, что растет популярность интернета в качества инструмента для экономии денег - так, в условиях кризиса вырос интерес к различным развлечениям в Сети и онлайн-играм, которые могут служить заменой более затратных развлечений в оффлайне. Кроме того, некоторые пользователи в целях экономии приобретают некоторые товары в интернет-магазинах.

В прошлом году о том, что они используют Сеть для получения информации, заявили 69% опрошенных (в том числе для работы), а уходом от реальности интернет был для 29% респондентов. Зарабатывали в Сети только 7% тех, кто принял участие в онлайн-опросе. Также вдвое больше было тех, для кого интернет был бесполезен.

Около половины участвовавших в исследовании составили люди с опытом доступа в Сети от 3 до 10 лет (45, рунетчиков со стажем в 1-3 года оказалось около трети, а каждый десятый выходил в интернет в 2000 г. и ранее. Тех, чей опыт пользования Сетью составил менее полугода, оказалось только 6,7%, от полугода до года - 7,5%.

----------


## Sanych

А беларусы не могут жить с таким нетом как наш

----------


## Sanych

*Анатолий ВАССЕРМАН - Поляков в Катыни расстреляли немцы*

Этой точки зрения придерживается Анатолий Вассерман

Главным событием недели стали траурные мероприятия под Смоленском: Россия и Польша впервые совместно почтили память расстрелянных в лесу Катыни 14 тысяч пленных поляков. Там же были расстреляны и тысячи русских людей. Казалось бы, точки над «i» поставлены. Между тем разные источники по сей день содержат противоречивые сведения об истинных виновниках и масштабах трагедии. Социологи «Левада-Центра» выяснили, что больше половины россиян - 53 процента - не могут назвать главных организаторов катынских событий. 19 процентов возлагают ответственность на сталинское руководство, а 28 - на гитлеровскую Германию.

Последней точки зрения придерживается и Анатолий ВАССЕРМАН.

-Поляков под Смоленском расстреляли именно немцы. И не в 1940-м, а в
1941 году. Это совершенно несомненно. Цель ясна. Немцы уже успели уничтожить большое количество польских офицеров и образованных поляков непосредственно в Польше. И не видели причин для прекращения этой этнической чистки на любой территории, в том числе и на нашей. А в 1990 году на Советский Союз надавили и вынудили согласиться с версией этого расстрела, придуманной Геббельсом в 1943 году.
Блеф Геббельса

- С 1940-го пленные поляки работали под Катынью на строительстве новых дорог. Эти дороги являлись стратегическими военными объектами масштабного дорожного строительства, развернутого в Центральной России в рамках подготовки к войне, и все сведения о них были засекречены. В том числе и использование пленных поляков в качестве рабочих. Немцы захватили их, так как поляки, в отличие от наших заключенных, отказались от эвакуации, а охраны было недостаточно для принудительных действий.

Сведения эти взяты из архивных мемуаров советских заключенных, часть которых летом 1941-го была эвакуирована из Катыни вообще без охраны. Расстрелянные там русские, а их погибло гораздо больше, чем поляков, - это в основном местные жители густонаселенного района и не успевшие эвакуироваться советские заключенные и конвоиры.

В 1943-м после поражения под Сталинградом с подачи Геббельса немцы попытались вбить клин в антигитлеровскую коалицию, используя Польшу. Это был очень удобный рычаг: польское правительство в изгнании ненавидело русских не меньше, чем немцев. Немцы откопали часть останков ими же расстрелянных в Катыни людей и пригласили международную экспертную комиссию. Но она не имела права самостоятельно проводить раскопки, участвовать во вскрытии могил и даже осматривать трупы. Эксперты оценивали то, что им предъявляли немцы.

Потом их всех посадили в самолет и дали понять, что если они не подпишут заранее подготовленное немцами заключение, то они все погибнут в этом самолете. Это данные из воспоминаний двух членов той комиссии. Но, на нашу беду, один из них был чех, а другой - болгарин, и их написанные по горячим следам заметки сейчас объявлены частью социалистического заговора.

*Уступка Горбачева*

 - Эта фальшивка Геббельса возымела действие. Польское правительство в изгнании расторгло дипломатические отношения с СССР, о чем позже сильно сожалело, так как Советский Союз ответил на это созданием Польского комитета национального освобождения, который и стал костяком нового правительства. А в 1944 году наши направили в район Катыни свою комиссию, возглавляемую знаменитым врачом-академиком Бурденко, в которую пригласили нескольких видных политических деятелей Запада, английских и американских журналистов. Эта комиссия пришла к выводу: польских пленных расстреляли немцы. И он был опубликован.
В 1945-м на Нюрнбергском процессе наши попытались рассмотреть и это дело. Но произошла техническая ошибка. Смоленские свидетели неправильно запомнили имя командира немецкой тыловой части, которая расстреливала поляков и русских, и в качестве обвиняемого вызвали на процесс другого человека, который доказал свое алиби. Командира расстрельщиков не нашли, эпизод остался нерассмотренным и в итоговый приговор не вошел.
В 1990 году, когда Советский Союз уже был весь в долгах и Горбачев носился по всему миру, как ведьма на метле, пытаясь выпросить уже не новые кредиты, а хотя бы отсрочки погашения набранных, ему сделали предложение, от которого нельзя отказаться. А именно: признать вину СССР в расстреле поляков в Катыни и документально ее подтвердить. Автором идеи считают Збигнева Бжезинского - по происхождению этот американский политтеоретик поляк и ненавидит Россию со всей многовековой ненавистью предков. Ведь Польша и Россия долго тягались за главенство в Восточной части Европы и нашей победы поляки по сей день нам простить не могут.
Архивисты заказ Горбачева выполнили, склепав на коленке десятки документов. Но среди тех, кто был назначен на это грязное дело, оказались и люди профессионально честные. Они составили документы так, что даже дилетантам ясно - перед ними «липа». К слову, именно дилетант Юрий Мухин первым этот подлог и обнаружил, а уж потом ряд лжегипотез и лжедокументов опровергли и эксперты-профи. Но к тому времени многие подлинные архивные документы уже уничтожили. И состряпали еще одну бумажку, якобы написанную Шелепиным для Хрущева, в которой говорилось о том, что поляков, мол, мы расстреляли, а теперь прячем концы в воду.
Польское общественное мнение нафаршировано этой фальшью, многие поляки на ней зарабатывают деньги, как и наш известный астрофизик, перебравшийся в Польшу.
Наши власти и люди сведущие, а к ним можно отнести и Никиту Михалкова, понимают, что любые сведения о реальных событиях будут восприниматься в Польше как желание клятых москалей отпереться от ответственности. Поэтому сейчас, когда в мире так тревожно и подписанный с Обамой договор об очередном разоружении оставляет обеим сторонам возможность полного уничтожения противника, а по территории Польши все еще течет наш газ, российское руководство может говорить с нами разве что намеками.
Я согласен с тем, что народам Польши и России пора простить друг друга. И начать жизнь с нового листа. Но - помня, что есть вещи, которые прощать нельзя. Непростительно лживое обвинение невиновного. Ведь тем самым мы совершаем двойное преступление: обеляем виновного и оставляем ему возможность совершать новые злодеяния. Лично я ложь Бжезинского не прощу никогда.

----------


## Irina

*Минск хочет сохранить низкие пошлины на ввоз авто*
23.04.2010 08:38 — Экономика / Новые известия

Как сообщил в четверг заместитель председателя Государственного таможенного комитета Белоруссии Сергей Борисюк, Минск намерен отстаивать в Таможенном союзе (ТС) действующие ввозные пошлины на автомобили для физлиц. Это заявление может осложнить формирование единого таможенного пространства Белоруссии, России и Казахстана, которое должно начать действовать с 1 июля 2010 года. Дело в том, что в РФ ввозные пошлины на машины в два-три раза выше, чем у западных соседей.

По идее пошлины у всех входящих в ТС государств должны быть одинаковые. Ранее Минск заявлял о готовности поднять таможенные пошлины на автомобили для физических лиц до уровня российских. И даже был сделан первый шаг: 1 января 2010 до этого уровня были увеличены сборы на машины для юридических лиц. Но теперь белорусские власти передумали. Аналитики объясняют это тем, что Белоруссия очень хочет в ТС, но в то же время не желает действовать в ущерб себе. Как пояснил «НИ» заместитель директора Института стран СНГ Владимир Жарихин, выход мог бы быть в том, что, повысив внешние таможенные пошлины, белорусы в рамках ТС могли бы ввозить машины, произведенные на российских сборочных предприятиях западных фирм, беспошлинно. «Однако структура белорусского потребления автомобильной техники такова, что на 90% это не новые автомобили, а подержанные из Европы, – отметил эксперт. – Повышение пошлин вызовет среди населения недовольство, поэтому Минск этого не делает. Вот и мечется туда-сюда».

Действительно, Белоруссия – крупнейший в Европе рынок подержанных автомобилей после Литвы. Но Россия ради того, чтобы сохранить за соседями эти позиции, понижать свои пошлины не будет. «Такие вещи надо решать на основе взаимных компромиссов, но надо учитывать, что здесь есть очень серьезные политические проблемы», – подчеркивает Владимир Жарихин. Стоит также напомнить, что месяц назад Белоруссия обратилась с иском против России в Экономический суд СНГ: Минск считает, что положения договоров о свободной торговле и ТС предполагают отмену пошлины на нефтепродукты. Но тут уже не хочет уступать Москва.

----------


## Irina

*Необязательные предметы в московских школах могут стать платными*

В частности, за чтение, природоведение, рисование и некоторые другие предметы с родителей учеников младших классов планируется брать деньги

Экспериментальное изучение «необязательных» предметов за дополнительную плату введено в одной из столичных школ. Учебный план касается школьной программы для классов с первого по четвертый. На изучение обязательных предметов: русского языка, математики, общеобразовательных дисциплин – отведено по два часа, на физкультуру – три часа. В категорию необязательных предметов, за которые предполагается взимать плату, угодили чтение, природоведение, рисование и некоторые другие.

Изучение этих дополнительных предметов обойдется в 500 рублей, за исключением иностранного языка: он будет стоить вдвое дороже. По подсчетам родителей, полноценное обучение их ребенка обойдется в 5-6 тысяч рублей в месяц, сообщает NEWSmsk.com со ссылкой на «Новые Известия».

На прошлой неделе был принят во втором чтении законопроект, предусматривающий перевод государственных организаций – включая школы и поликлиники – на самоокупаемость.

Согласно документу, для школ будет определен перечень обязательных предметов, преподавание которых будет финансироваться из бюджета. Все остальные дисциплины, которые попадут в разряд дополнительных и развивающих, родителям школьников будет предложено оплатить из собственного кармана.

В разряд обязательных школьных дисциплин, скорее всего, будут включены русский язык, литература, физика, химия, биология, математика и некоторые другие. В необязательный перечень могут попасть все оставшиеся предметы, которые связаны с дополнительным образованием, развитием личности. Это могут быть изобразительное искусство, хоровое пение, информатика.

Как полагает президент Фонда образования России Сергей Комков, Россия движется к платному образованию. А бесплатный набор знаний, который станут получать ученики, будет мало чем отличаться от программ церковно-приходских школ, где учили читать, писать и считать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Россия обнародовала закрытые документы по Катыни*
_28 апреля 2010
Михаил Петров, ИТАР-ТАСС_

Подлинные исторические документы о Катыни впервые размещены на официальном сайте Федерального архивного агентства по решению президента РФ Дмитрия Медведева. Электронные образцы подлинных документов впервые стали доступны общественности в аутентичном виде, со всеми пометками.
"Это знаменитые документы из пакета № 1, пакета, который десятилетия хранился в закрытом архиве Политбюро ЦК КПСС на правах особой важности, и вскрывать этот пакет имели право только генеральный секретарь и руководитель канцелярии аппарата ЦК или заведующий общим отделом в присутствии генерального секретаря, никто другой доступа к этому пакету не имел", - пояснил глава Росархива Андрей Артизов.
Он напомнил, что "в октябре 1990 года, по поручению президента РФ Бориса Ельцина, копии этих документов были переданы тогдашнему президенту Польши Леху Валенсе".
"Электронные образцы официально нигде на официальных сайтах наших правительственных органов не размещались и предстоящее размещение на нашем официальном сайте - первое", - подчеркнул Артизов.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

В Рунете обнаружена сеть из более чем двух десятков поддельных торрент-трекеров и файлообменников, сообщается в пресс-релизе антивирусной компании "Доктор Веб".
Все сайты в этой сети зарегистрированы с 8 марта по 14 апреля 2010 года. Они активно рекламируются в Сети и предлагают скачать фильмы и музыку, требуя по окончании загрузки отсылки SMS в обмен на распаковку архива.

Архив представляет собой исполняемый файл объемом в 16 мегабайт - вне зависимости от того, выдается ли он за песню, фильм или программу. Процесс распаковки требует отсылки трех платных SMS, которые обходятся пользователю в 400-600 рублей. Взамен пользователь получает файл-пустышку. Антивирус DrWeb определяет подобные 16-мегабайтные "архивы" как вредоносную программу Tool.SMSSend.2 и считает их потенциально опасным объектом.

В пресс-релизе приводится полный список обнаруженных "файлообменников": doownle.com, re-tracker.org, rapid-load.net, positivfiles.com, topnewfiles.ru, vskachke.info, giga-files.net, gigafiles.biz, realdownload.biz, vprokachke.com, download-club.ru, downloadf.ru, softdownload-mirror1.in, softdownload-mirror2.in, softdownload-mirror3.in, softdownload-mirror4.in, softdownload-mirror5.in, softdownload-mirror6.in, softdownload-mirror7.in, softdownload-mirror8.in и softdownload-mirror9.in.

----------


## Irina

Вот гады. Интересно, а если маскируется 16 МБ под фильм, то качается сколько? Столько же по времени?

----------


## Irina

*В Иране арестуют загорелых девушек*

ТЕГЕРАН, 28 апреля. Сторонники строгого исламского дресс-кода в Иране намерены применить репрессивные меры вплоть до ареста к загорелым девушкам, которые выглядят как «шагающие манекены».

Как передает GZT, по словам шефа полиции Хуссейна Сайединина, общество ожидает от его ведомства пресечения любых попыток как женщин, так и мужчин покуситься на ценности ислама.

«В частности, на севере Тегерана распространилась мода на загар, который превращает девушек в манекенов. Мы не намерены закрывать на это глаза и сначала выскажем предупреждение нарушителю. В случае рецидива последует арест»,— заявил полицейских.

Напомним, ранее иранские власти объявили манекены и галстуки вне закона. Более того под запрет попали и естественные изгибы тела.

Так, стражи исламской морали запретили владельцам магазинов использовать для демонстрации женской одежды манекены без головного платка (хиджаба). Кроме того, нельзя выставлять галстуки и галстуки-бабочки, а продавать женское белье могут только продавцы-женщины.

Такие меры являются частью кампании борьбы с «тлетворным влиянием Запада», начавшейся с приходом к власти в ИРИ в 2005 году президента Махмуда Ахмадинежада. Одновременно власти пытаются насаждать исламские традиции в одежде.

----------


## Sanych

Жёстко. Бедные девушки.

----------


## Irina

Да уж, ситуация просто абсурдная, по крайней мере с нашей точки зрения. Европейцам этого не понять.

----------


## Irina

*40% приговоров по уголовным делам - это судебные ошибки*

Верховный суд опубликовал обзор рассмотрения Судебной коллегией уголовных дел в порядке надзора за второе полугодие 2009 года. За это время было рассмотрено 834 уголовных дела против 869 за тот же период 2008 года. Примерно в 2/5 дел (примерно 40, дошедших до Верховного суда, в применении правовых норм нижестоящими судами были допущены ошибки.

Самым частым основанием для проверки решений нижестоящих судов было неправильное применение Уголовного кодекса - 33% от всех жалоб. Следом идут нарушения Уголовно-процессуального кодекса и чрезмерная суровость наказания - 26 и 15% случаев соответственно. Чем объяснить такие цифры, рассуждает адвокат Игорь Трунов.

«СП»: – Игорь Леонидович, почему суды так часто ошибаются?

– После развала СССР в государстве был поставлен вопрос о том, что должна произойти ротация судейского корпуса, в ходе которой старых судьей-коммунистов сменит молодежь с посткоммунистическим мышлением. Судей, естественно, поменяли, но откуда взяли эти новые молодые кадры? Прежде всего, из силовых структур обвинительного уклона: прокуратуры, милиции, ФСБ. Адвокатуре вход в судейский корпус был заказан. В итоге мы имеем у судей обвинительный менталитет.

Возьмите этих новых судей. Если до того, как стать судьей, он работал обвинителем долгое время, он уже по-другому, кроме как с позиций обвинения, не видит дела. Потом, в этом случае у такого судьи остается целый куст знакомых в прокуратуре, с которыми он сроднился на днях рождения, свадьбах, корпоративах. Зарубить какое-то дело в суде – значит, признать показатель неумения, низкого качества работы прокурора, то есть своего друга. Так и получается цепь, которая накладывает отпечаток на качество рассмотрения дела в суде.

----------


## Akasey

а знаете ли вы что: что в Беларуси хотят ввести налог на "яйца"

*Кому нужен холостяцкий налог?*Время от времени создается впечатление, что некоторые чиновники, депутаты, другие публичные персоны, обличенные властью, вносят предложения ради того, чтобы хоть что-то предложить. Проявление инициативы в этом смысле не наказывается, а поощряется, потому что персон много, среди них нужно обратить на себя внимание. Это и сделал на днях  председатель Федерации профсоюзов Беларуси *Леонид Козик*, предложивший возродить в стране холостяцкий налог.
"Когда-то такая практика уже применялась, - передает слова Козика пресс-служба ФПБ. - Надо к этому вернуться. Это и пополнение бюджета, и своеобразный, достаточно веский стимул для тех представителей сильного пола, которые уходят от своей гражданской обязанности". 

Профсоюзный лидер, вопреки своей задаче стоять на защите интересов трудящихся, настаивает на том, что с них нужно брать дополнительный налог. Обложить им мужчин в возрасте от 25 до 45 лет, у которых нет детей. Если родится один ребенок, то налог будет снижен до 50%. Если родится второй – налог будет отменен, а вся налоговая сумма, которая поступит на тот момент в бюджет от данного гражданина, будет возвращена. 

Чего же не учел Леонид Козик? 

*О гражданской обязанности* 

Все обязанности граждан прописаны в соответствующих документах. Основные права и обязанности изложены в Конституции РБ. Концепции развития и демографические программы не в счет, потому что это план работы для правительства, министерств и ведомств. Чтобы называть гражданской обязанностью рождение детей, нужно это закрепить документально. Например, так: в Беларуси каждый гражданин обязан родить как минимум одного ребенка, а лучше сразу трех. Закрепление такой нормы будет означать, что взимаемый налог – это форма наказания для тех, кто не исполняет свой гражданский долг. А уж как к этому отнесется общество, можно даже не предполагать – и так все понятно. 

*Бездетные семьи*
По данным РНПЦ "Мать и дитя" число бесплодных супружеских пар – около 16%. 15 000 официальных пар не могут родить ребенка по медицинским причинам. И это лишь официальная статистика обращений в клиники! Количество женского и мужского бесплодия сегодня распределилось поровну. Даже Всемирная организация здравоохранения снизила норму содержания активных сперматозоидов с 60  до 20 млн в 1 мл семенной жидкости, что говорит о том, что тенденция распространения мужского бесплодия наблюдается во всех странах. А белорусы также сталкиваются с проблемами патологий развития из-за пережитой чернобыльской катастрофы. 
Что делать с такими бездетными семьями? Брать ли с них налог? И если не брать, то их личная, внутрисемейная и медицинская проблема становится достоянием общественности. О неспособности зачать ребенка будут знать налоговики, сослуживцы и другие люди, которых это не должно касаться. 


*Пы.Сы.* короче не можеш с женой, иди к соседке


*Не в браке или в браке?*
Леонид Козик не уточняет, идет ли речь о рождении детей в официальном браке. По сути рождения детей вне брака никто требовать не может, поскольку в государстве официально признан институт брака. Как быть с отцами, у которых родился ребенок вне брака? Эта информация может выйти наружу в связи с взиманием налога или освобождением от него. Что является вмешательством в частную жизнь граждан. 

И что делать с отцами, которые участвовали в рождении ребенка (двух, трех, возможно, от разных женщин), но не занимаются их воспитанием и не платят алименты? В связи с чем они освобождаются от уплаты налога (части или в целом)? 

*Финансовый вопрос*
Минимальные ежемесячные расходы на ребенка в Беларуси, по данным газеты "Рэспублiка", составляют от *200* долларов. При этом минимальный потр***тельский бюджет молодой семьи с одним ребенком, который будет действовать с 1 мая 2010 года - *тыс. 500*. То есть всей семьи, а не только ребенка! К последней цифре привязаны выплаты по уходу за малышом. Возникает вопрос: будет ли государство, продолжающее взимать налог с папы, родившего одного малыша, помогать ему в возмещении данных расходов? 

На сегодня большинство семей не спешат обзаводиться детьми по следующим причинам: 
- не уверены в своем финансовом положении; 
- не уверены в стабильности заработка; 
- не имеют отдельной жилплощади; 
- хотят сделать карьеру, чтобы потом ни в чем не нуждаться. 

Считать ли эти причины уклонением от исполнения своего "гражданского долга"? Или же это объективные причины, в существовании которых виновато государство, чиновники, управленцы? И какие предложения, кроме данного выхлопа, может внести Федерация профсоюзов Беларуси, чтобы защитить своих граждан и улучшить их жизнь? 

*Официально*
В интервью "Народной газете" заместитель начальника главного управления политики занятости и народонаселения Министерства труда и соцзащиты Татьяна Шеметовец сообщила, что при разработке Национальной программы демографической безопасности на 2007-2010 годы вопрос с холостяцким налогом довольно бурно дебатировался, но не был поддержан. И в настоящее время он не рассматривается. 

"Это очень деликатный вопрос, очень щепетильный, - сказала представитель Минтруда. - Я  не считаю, что введение такого налога может подвигнуть граждан к продолжению рода". 

*Справка  OPEN.BY*
"Налог на холостяков, одиноких и малосемейных граждан" был введен в ноябре 1941 года и сохранялся после войны, когда было много послевоенных сирот, на нужды которых и направлялись деньги, взимаемые с бездетных мужчин в возрасте от 20 до 50 лет и бездетных замужних женщин от 20 до 45 лет. Налог составлял 6 % зарплаты. Меньшая ставка предусматривалась для тех, кто получал менее 91 рубля в месяц. С заработка менее 70 рублей налог не собирался. 
Освобождались от налога лица, не имевшие возможности завести ребенка по состоянию здоровья, а также те, у кого дети погибли, умерли или пропали без вести на фронтах Великой Отечественной войны. Также существовали льготы для учащихся средних специальных и высших заведений (до 25 лет), для Героев Советского Союза, для награжденных тремя степенями ордена Славы, для военнослужащих и членов их семей и т.д. 

Указанный налог прекращали взимать в связи с рождением или усыновлением ребенка и вновь продолжали взимать в случае гибели единственного ребенка. 

С конца 80-х налог стали постепенно отменять, сначала введя льготы для молодоженов в течение одного года с момента регистрации брака.


Граждане и кому спрашивается мы платим зарплату (я про Козика)

----------


## Irina

> а знаете ли вы что: что в Беларуси хотят ввести налог на "яйца"


Знаем. Идиотизм чистой воды.

----------


## Irina

*Итальянские ученые составили рейтинг кошмаров
*
РИМ, 30 апреля. Итальянские ученые изучили кошмарные сновидения человека, опубликовав результаты своих исследований на психологическом сайте psico.it.

Дифференцировать страшные сны им помогли свыше 2000 соотечественников, принявших участие в масштабном опросе, посвященном темам их сновидений.

Авторы исследования утверждают, что вне зависимости от пола человека, самыми распространенными темами были: погоня, падение, чувство парализованности и смерть. На втором месте у опрашиваемых фигурировали экзамены и выпадение волос и зубов, сообщает Психологический навигатор.

По гендерному типу ночные кошмары у итальянцев были поделены следующим образом: мужчинам чаще всего снились страшные сны о нападении и кровавом насилии, а представительницы прекрасного пола просыпались в холодном поту от сновидений о гибели любимого.

----------


## Irina

*Джинсы спасли насильника от наказания
*
СИДНЕЙ, 1 мая. В суде города Сидней из под стражи освобожден мужчина, которого обвиняли в изнасиловании. Адвокату 23-летнего Николаса Гонзалеса удалось доказать, что подсудимый не мог снять джинсы без помощи предполагаемой жертвы, пишет Inter Right.

На суде пострадавшая девушка утверждала, что в тот вечер после свидания, она поехала к обвиняемому 23-летнему Николасу Гонзалесу домой. После разговора Гонзалес предложил девушке подняться с ним наверх, в его комнату, чтобы посмотреть, как он играет на барабанах. Однако как только они поднялись, он толкнул ее на кровать. Девушка  рассказала, что сопротивлялась, как могла, но мужчине удалось расстегнуть джинсы и стащить их с нее.

Это обстоятельство показалось подозрительным адвокату Гонзалеса, Полу Хогану. Девушка весит всего 42 килограмма, поэтому носит джинсы 40 размера, которые не так просто снять, без помощи  того, кто их носит.

Несмотря на то, что женщина возмутилась против подобного заявления адвоката обвиняемого, суд счел это убедительным доказательством невиновности Николаса Гонзалеса. Подсудимый был оправдан

----------


## Irina

*Картины за $300 млн публика назвала работами молдавского маляра*

МОСКВА, 2 мая. Выставка картин одного из самых дорогих художников современности Марка Ротко проходит в столице. Полотна, покрытые почти однотонным слоем краски и, в большинстве своем, имеющие вместо названий номера, стоят десятки миллионов долларов. Экспозиция больше похожа не на выставку, а на ритуал, пишут «Новые известия».

Пока столичный бомонд пытается разгадать главную интригу — кому принадлежит коллекция, выкупленная в прошлом году почти за 300 миллионов долларов у нью-йоркского финансиста Эзры Меркина, посетители центра «Гараж» задаются вопросом: как это понимать?

Картины повесили внутри герметичного черного куба. Его построил специально приглашенный канадский архитектор Джейми Фоберт. Внутрь пускают по 10 человек. Чтобы посмотреть экспозицию успели все желающие, выставка будет работать до 14 августа.

По мнению «Новых Известий», монохромные картины слишком уж похожи на обои. Журналист «Комсомольской правды», побывавший на выставке, отозвался о ней так: «Первое впечатление: работал квалифицированный молдавский маляр. А присмотришься внимательнее — и понимаешь: да нет, ни один маляр так не сможет!». Сам Марк Ротко объяснял, что его работы можно понять, только если рассматривать с расстояния 30 сантиметров.

Как отмечают некоторые издания, на больших мировых выставках Ротко зрители рыдают и падают в обморок. В психиатрии этот феномен называется «синдромом Стендаля». Однако, на москвичей картины ведущего представителя абстрактного экспрессионизма не производят столь глубокого эмоционального воздействия. Посетители вообще не слишком задерживаются у картин, в один голос свидетельствуют журналисты.

Эксперты считают, что выставка Ротко могла бы стать эпохальным событием, если бы она пришла с просветительским посылом и была во что-то вписана – в русский авангард, американскую атмосферу 1960-х, наконец, в ситуацию, рубежа веков. Но кураторы решили просто «показать драгоценности». отмечает Newsmsk.

Марк Ротко (урожденный Маркус Яковлевич Роткович) родился в 1903 году в городе Двинске Витебской губернии (ныне Даугавпилс, Латвия). В 1913 году вместе с матерью и старшей сестрой эмигрировал в США. Первое время Ротко продавал газеты на улице. В 17 лет с отличием окончил высшую школу Линкольна.

Поступив в Йельский университет, он собирался выучиться на инженера или юриста, однако впоследствии бросил учебу и начал заниматься живописью. Ротко вернулся в Йель только спустя 46 лет, чтобы получить почетную степень доктора.

Ротко называют ведущим представителем абстрактного экспрессионизма и одним из создателей живописи цветового поля. Он стал использовать эту технику ближе к 1940-м годам, сознательно стремясь имитировать детские рисунки. Позже художник еще больше упростил структуру своих картин, создав серию полотен, состоящих из нескольких цветовых плоскостей. Сам Ротко говорил, что это «простое выражение сложной мысли». Работы, уже тогда прославившие его, — это прямоугольные полотна большого размера с парящими в пространстве цветовыми плоскостями живописи «цветового поля».

При этом Ротко не любил, когда его называли абстракционистом. «Я не интересуюсь соотношениями цвета или формы или чего-то еще. Мне интересно выражать главные человеческие эмоции — трагедию, экстаз, обреченность и так далее — и тот факт, что многие люди рыдают при виде моих картин, доказывают, что я передаю эти главные человеческие эмоции... Люди, которые плачут перед моими картинами, переживают те же религиозные чувства, которые испытывал я, когда писал их», — говорил Ротко.

Художник покончил с собой 25 февраля 1970 года и был похоронен на северном берегу Лонг-Айленда.

----------


## Irina

*Физик, призвавший опасаться инопланетян, знает, как попасть в будущее*

Путешествие человека во времени возможно, но попасть можно только в будущее, тогда как прошлое останется для нас закрыто.

Как считает один из крупнейших теоретиков современной физики британский профессор Стивен Хокинг, чтобы попасть в будущее, нужно сначала построить космический корабль, который сможет развивать скорость до 98% от скорости света. Об

Чтобы достичь расчетной скорости, такому кораблю потребуется шесть лет с момента старта. «В результате в нем изменится течение времени - для людей на борту аппарата оно замедлится: за время прожитых ими одних суток на Земле пройдет целый год», - говорит Хокинг. Его слова цитирует NEWSru.com со ссылкой на ИТАР-ТАСС.

Создание такого корабля – актуальная для человечества задача. Ему необходимо выходить за пределы Солнечной системы, чтобы сохранить человеческую цивилизацию, уверен ученый.

Хокинг отметил также, что ранее старался воздерживаться от подобных громких заявлений, но не смог больше терпеть: «Мировая наука длительное время расценивала разговоры о путешествии во времени как ересь, и я обычно воздержался от высказываний по данной теме, чтобы меня не считали чудаком. Однако сейчас я не хочу быть излишне острожным».

----------


## Irina

> Картины за $300 млн публика назвала работами молдавского маляра


Вот его работы. Немногие это поймут.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ПаранойА

Посмотреть бы их в оригинальном размере.

----------


## Irina

Наверное интересно. Я читала отзывы об этой выставке. Люди в восторге.

----------


## элка

дуркоДайте валик и банку краски любой так сможет

----------


## BiZ111

я вообще не понимаю как можно продавать картины и прочее искусство так дорого. Долбо***зм
Нарисовано обычными инструментами, красками. А маразм этих высокоматерчатых муз, мол энергетика внутри, мастерство, величие вообще курам насмех. Первую блевоту вызвал этот тривиальный квадрат

----------


## Irina

*Intel впервые продемонстрировала заменитель USB*

*Корпорация Intel впервые продемонстрировала компьютер, использующий технологию Light Peak, которая позволяет передавать данные на скорости до 10 гигабит в секунду в обе стороны. Об этом пишет издание PC Pro.
*
Информация в Light Peak передается световыми импульсами, которые затем превращаются в электрические сигналы. Пропускная способность оптоволокна, по которому проходят импульсы, очень велика. Благодаря этому разработчики Intel намерены увеличить скорость передачи данных в несколько раз.

Демонстрируемый ноутбук отправлял по Light Peak на телевизионный экран два отдельных видеопотока высокой четкости. Для этого потребовалось оснастить ноутбук чипом площадью 12 квадратных миллиметров и поставить между компьютером и телевизором специальный адаптер.

Устройства с поддержкой Light Peak должны появиться на рынке к концу года. Предполагается, что новый интерфейс придет на смену USB, FireWire и HDMI, так как способен передавать данные на более высоких скоростях.

----------


## Irina

*5-7% футболистов являются геями*

*БЕРЛИН, 6 мая. Союз европейских футбольных ассоциаций (УЕФА) решил вплотную заняться проблемой дискриминации сексуальных меньшинств в футболе. В Берлине совместными усилиями УЕФА и Футбольного союза Германии (ФСГ) открылась выставка «Против правил». «Экспозиция уделяет внимание теме, которую в современном обществе зачастую принято считать запретной. По мнению организаторов, спорт и гомосексуализм по-прежнему видятся несовместимыми, несмотря на то что общество изменилось», — информирует официальный сайт УЕФА. По данным Infox.ru, геи есть и в российском футболе, а в борьбе с гомофобией Россия лишь ненамного отстает от развитых стран Европы.*

Само по себе открытие выставки, которая «хочет снять табу с данной темы и поднять проблему дискриминации сексуальных меньшинств в спорте», не вызвало большого резонанса в спортивном мире. Подобные мероприятия, проводимые под эгидой Европейской спортивной федерации геев и лесбиянок (ЕСФГиЛ), организуются ежегодно. Примечательно, что официально УЕФА подобное мероприятие поддержал впервые.

Тема наличия в профессиональном футболе игроков с нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентацией не нова. Официальным признанием факта наличия геев в футболе стало интервью президента ФИФА Йозефа Блаттера, данное им в марте 2008 года газете The Times.

«В большом футболе, бесспорно, существуют игроки нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации. Но они не хотят в этом признаваться, так как боятся, что их отвергнут. Посмотрите на женский футбол, там гомосексуализм никто не скрывает», — призвал Блаттер.

Как ни странно, но даже после официального признания футболистов-геев в профессиональном футболе не прибавилось. По крайней мере, никто из игроков европейских топ-клубов официально не рассказал о своей гомосексуальности. И это несмотря на подсчеты голландского футбольного арбитра Джона Бланкенштейна, который незадолго до заявления Блаттера признался в том, что он судья-гей, и заявил, что «каждый 15−й профессиональный футболист — гомосексуалист».

Начало борьбы УЕФА с гомофобией и положение дел в российском футболе прокомментировал активист Движения за права сексуальных и гендерных меньшинств (ЛГБТ-движение), вице-президент организации «Комитет международного дня борьбы с гомофобией» Николай Алексеев.

«Борьба с гомофобией — вполне естественный процесс. В футболе кампании по борьбе с ненавистью к различным меньшинствам начались давно. То, что делают ФИФА и УЕФА по борьбе с расизмом, стало возможным после того, как появилась эта серьезная проблема. Невозможно было умолчать об этом, потому что расу, цвет кожи и национальность довольно сложно скрыть. Поэтому процесс борьбы с расизмом идет гораздо быстрее», — считает Алексеев.

«Сексуальную ориентацию легко скрыть, и в большинстве случаев она никак не проявляется. Вполне логично, что борьба с нетерпимостью постепенно дошла и до борьбы с гомофобией. Я уверен, что мы дойдем до того, когда на стадионах будут плакаты, говорящие о том, что гомофобия неприемлема и власти ее осуждают. Это вопрос времени», — подчеркнул активист ЛГБТ-движения.

«В итальянском, французском и английском футболе до недавних пор тема гомосексуальности тоже активно не поднималась. Вы до сих пор не найдете открытых геев в профессиональном футболе, потому что в этом виде спорта не принято открыто говорить о сексуальной ориентации. Вообще, в командных видах спорта это крайне сложно сделать», — заявил Алексеев.

В российском футболе 5−7% геев «Я нисколько не удивлен тому, что в Кодексе чести РФС нет ни слова о борьбе с гомофобией. В нашем обществе эта тема вызывает много отторжения. В западных странах только недавно удалось ввести осуждение подобных вещей, например в английском футболе. Так что в этом вопросе Россия ненамного отстает даже от развитых европейских стран», — подчеркнул Алексеев.

«Не вижу причин, по которым в профессиональном спорте должно быть меньше или больше геев и лесбиянок, чем в целом в обществе. Также среди политиков их столько же, сколько и среди водителей троллейбусов. 5−7% людей гомосексуальны по своей природе, и их род деятельности здесь ни при чем», — считает вице-президент Комитета международного дня борьбы с гомофобией.

Кстати, первым заявившем о себе геем в российском футболе имел шанс стать защитник сборной Венгрии Ласло Бондар, который появлялся на вечеринках со своим бой-френдом и находился на просмотре в раменском «Сатурне». Тогда дорогу Бондару в российский футбол перекрыл Олег Романцев, работавший главным тренером «Сатурна» и отправивший Ласло восвояси. Было это в 2004 году и, разумеется, не получило официальной огласки.

----------


## Sanych

Я то думаю, чё они по пол часа целуются когда гол забивают

----------


## Irina

Честно говоря, меня сей факт очень удивил. Ну ладно там люди искусства, а тут...

----------


## Irina

*Британка судится с Christie's из-за проданного по дешевке да Винчи*

ЛОНДОН, 6 мая. Британка Джин Марчиг подала в суд на аукционный дом Christie's. Как пишет Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на The Guardian. Марчиг обвиняет аукционеров в том, что они продали принадлежавший ей рисунок Леонардо да Винчи за бесценок.

Речь идет о рисунке, известном под названием La Bella Principessa. Считалось, что он был создан в XIX веке в Германии, однако в 2009 году искусствоведы сенсационно объявили, что изображение относится к XV веку, а его автор — Леонардо. Такую атрибуцию, в частности, обосновывали отпечатком пальца Леонардо, найденным на пергаменте.

В 1998 году Марчиг продала принадлежавший ей рисунок всего за $19 тысяч. Теперь она обвиняет экспертов Christie's в том, что они небрежно отнеслись к своим обязанностям, когда оценивали произведение, из-за чего она потеряла большие деньги. Сейчас La Bella Principessa участвует в выставке в Швеции, организаторы которой застраховали рисунок на $100 млн. Они же утверждают, что стоимость работы Леонардо превышает $150 млн. Сколько требует Марчиг, не сообщается.

В исковом заявлении указывается, что существуют достаточные доказательства атрибуции рисунка: помимо отпечатка пальца это еще и данные радиоуглеродного анализа, которые датируют работу 1440 — 1650 годами, а не XIX веком. Истица утверждает, что специалисты Christie's пренебрегли научными методами при определении стоимости произведения.

Тем не менее, отмечает газета, далеко не все ученые уверены в авторстве Леонардо. Так, Жак Франк,  специалист по да Винчи из Университета Калифорнии, заявил, что «это не рука Леонардо». По его словам, на рисунке есть анатомические ошибки, в частности — в месте перехода от шеи к груди изображенной девушки. Сомнения в авторстве да Винчи высказывались и раньше.

Как сообщалось, на обратной стороне картины Леонардо да Винчи, которая выставлена в Лувре, обнаружены неизвестные ранее наброски. Картины, снятые со стен музея, должны были отправиться на реставрацию и дополнительное изучение. На обратной стороне одной из них («Мадонна с младенцем со Святой Анной») были замечены едва различимые наброски. Один из них изображает голову лошади, другой – череп, третий — маленького Иисуса, играющего с ягненком. Работники Лувра были поражены увиденным. «Мадонна с младенцем со Святой Анной» была написана в начале XVI века, и до сих пор о рисунках на ее обратной стороне не было ничего известно. Эксперты не исключают, что наброски могли быть сделаны самим Леонардо.

----------


## Irina

*В Милане состоится ярмарка разводов

МИЛАН, 7 мая. Завтра в Италии состоится первая ярмарка разводов, на которой профессиональные консультанты расскажут экс-супругам, как жить дальше.*

«Улыбки — самое важное на этой ярмарке, на который можно также получить серьезные и практические советы, актуальные для часто случающихся драматических ситуаций», — рассказал организатор праздника Франко Дзанетти.

Специалисты объяснят, как правильно спланировать развод, помогут избежать домогательств и дадут советы по «новому имиджу», передает Reuters.

Ярмарка, которая пройдет в Милане с 8 по 9 мая, является копией аналогичных мероприятий в США и Европе. Посетители также смогут заказать специальные бланки для списка подарков по случаю развода.

Напомним, что католическая Италия — страна с более низким количеством разводов, чем европейские соседи, а также имеет самые высокие показатели благополучия детей.

Помимо религиозности итальянцев и уважительному отношению к институту семьи и брака, это связано с достаточно жестким законодательством — бракоразводные процессы длятся обычно от 7 лет. Поэтому практически во всех документах графа «семейное положение» предполагает не только стандартные ответы «холост/не замужем», но и «разведен» (divorziato) и «отделен» (separato), что подразумевает, что супруги в процессе развода. Однако в последнее десятилетие число разводов неуклонно растет.

----------


## Irina

*Мытье рук помогает людям избавиться от сомнений*

ВАШИНГТОН, 7 мая. Мытье рук избавляет человека от сомнений относительно принятых решений. К такому выводу пришли американские ученые, сообщает GZT.ru со ссылкой на Daily Telegraph.

Специалисты из университета в Мичигане провели исследование, попросив студентов-волонтеров выбрать из 30 просмотренных дисков 10 штук, которые они хотели бы оставить себе. Студенты получили диски, которые выбрали, а затем половина участников исследования помыли руки. Последующий опрос показал, что те люди, которые вымыли руки, меньше сомневались относительно своего выбора.

Мичиганские исследователи утверждают, что в психологическом плане процедура мытья рук олицетворяет смывание сомнений, поэтому люди, которые часто моют руки, реже сомневаются относительно принятых ими решений.

Ранее гигантское исследование британских медиков показало: большинство взрослых людей пренебрегают правилами гигиены. Однако они начинают соблюдать ее на виду у других или если думают, что за ними следят. Если в анкете спросить человека, моет ли он руки с мылом после посещения туалета, любой ответит утвердительно. Однако истинная картина далека от совершенства, что выяснили исследователи Лондонской школы гигиены и тропической медицины. При помощи коллег из лондонского Университетского колледжа они установили беспроводные онлайновые сенсоры в туалетных комнатах на станциях британских хайвеев, чтобы получить независимые данные о поведении людей.

После анализа данных оказалось, что из 200 тыс. посетителей туалетных комнат только 32% мужчин и в два раза больше женщин – 64% — имеют такую полезную привычку, как мытье рук с мылом.

Миллионы людей в мире ежегодно умирают от болезней, связанных с кишечными и респираторными инфекциями. Мытье рук с мылом – самый простой и дешевый способ обезопасить себя от бактерий – возбудителей этих болезней. Однако, как показало исследование, даже в Великобритании, не говоря уже о менее цивилизованных странах, большинство людей им пренебрегают.

----------


## Irina

*Полмиллиона британцев стирает простыни трижды в год*

Полмиллиона британцев стирают свои грязные простыни лишь трижды в год, показывает исследование, посвященное национальным британским привычкам касательно гигиены спальни. Каждый шестой житель Великобритании также признается, что стирает постельное белье не чаще раза в месяц, пишет «Здоровье Украины».

По мнению экспертов, до 10% веса нестиранных подушек могут составлять отмершая кожа и клещи, а в грязной кровати жить до 10 млн клопов. Неудивительно, что большинство матерей, особенно тех, кому еще нет 25 лет, относятся к стирке белья довольно пренебрежительно: каждая десятая призналась, что стирает лишь раз в два месяца. Напротив, домохозяйки старше 55 лет стирают и проветривают постельное белье в среднем трижды в месяц.

Чемпионами по неопрятности в исследовании, охватившем 1029 мужчин и женщин со всей Великобритании, были признаны лондонцы. По пятам следуют жители северо-восточной и юго-западной Британии, которые тоже стирают свои простыни реже раза в месяц.

Доктор Лиза Эккерли, практикующий специалист по гигиене, напоминает, что нестиранные простыни – рассадник болезней. «Множество британцев регулярно ест в постели, – говорит она. – При этом более полумиллиона из них стирают постельное белье лишь трижды в год. А ведь кровати – это отличное место для разведения клещей и других паразитов, они могут стать настоящим минным полем».

По исследованиям America's Environment Health and Safety Online, в матраце, на котором спят, может обитать от 100 тыс. до 10 млн клещей. «Стирка постельного белья – это долго и трудно, но для борьбы с бактериями и клещами нужно стирать его не реже раза в две недели, а лучше каждую неделю», – говорит Эккерли.

Джеки Браун из страховой компании Sheilas» Wheels, проводившей исследование, сказала: «В холодную погоду кровать манит, как никогда. Сейчас средний британец проводит в кровати более 49 часов в неделю. Кровать – один из самых часто используемых и дорогих предметов в доме, и странно, что все больше британцев, покупая кровать более чем за тысячу фунтов, не заботятся о ее чистоте, ночуя вместе с десятью миллионами клещей».

Ранее гигантское исследование британских медиков показало: большинство взрослых людей пренебрегают правилами гигиены. Однако они начинают соблюдать ее на виду у других или если думают, что за ними следят. Если в анкете спросить человека, моет ли он руки с мылом после посещения туалета, любой ответит утвердительно. Однако истинная картина далека от совершенства, что выяснили исследователи Лондонской школы гигиены и тропической медицины. При помощи коллег из лондонского Университетского колледжа они установили беспроводные онлайновые сенсоры в туалетных комнатах на станциях британских хайвеев, чтобы получить независимые данные о поведении людей.

После анализа данных оказалось, что из 200 тыс. посетителей туалетных комнат только 32% мужчин и в два раза больше женщин – 64% — имеют такую полезную привычку, как мытье рук с мылом.

Миллионы людей в мире ежегодно умирают от болезней, связанных с кишечными и респираторными инфекциями. Мытье рук с мылом – самый простой и дешевый способ обезопасить себя от бактерий – возбудителей этих болезней. Однако, как показало исследование, даже в Великобритании, не говоря уже о менее цивилизованных странах, большинство людей им пренебрегают.

----------


## vova230

Не думаю что это правда. Стирают может и так, но если у них есть десять комплектов сменного белья, то вполне можно стирать раз в месяц. Смотря как задать вопрос при опросе.

----------


## Irina

> После анализа данных оказалось, что из 200 тыс. посетителей туалетных комнат только 32% мужчин и в два раза больше женщин – 64% — имеют такую полезную привычку, как мытье рук с мылом.


Вот это поражает. Как же так можно. Ходячие разносчики инфекций.

----------


## Irina

*Комары больше не боятся отпугивающих средств*

СТОКГОЛЬМ, 7 мая. Комары становятся нечувствительными к разработанным против них отпугивающим средствам. Об этом свидетельствуют результаты исследования, проведенного шведскими и британскими учеными, сообщает АМИ-ТАСС.

Обычно комары улетают, учуяв неприятный для них аромат отпугивающих средств, главной составляющей которых является диэтилтолуамид (DEET).

Как показывает новое исследование, 10% этих насекомых вообще не реагируют на DEET. В лабораторных условиях биологи получили комариные семьи, 50% которых были невосприимчивы к этому веществу.

Это можно объяснить тем, что насекомые из-за снижения активности в некой клетке-рецепторе органов чувств теряют способность воспринимать запах. Причиной тому может быть мутация или генетическое изменение, считают ученые.

«Для того, чтобы все комары стали невосприимчивыми, необходимо, чтобы процесс естественного отбора «предпочитал» «нечувствительных» насекомых. Но пока в Швеции предпосылок к тому нет, — отметил эксперт в области химической экологии Сельскохозяйственного университета в Альнарпе Рикард Игнелль. — А вот в некоторых тропических странах надо быть настороже. Существуют планы опыления туристических районов на Багамах и в Африке большим количеством DEET. В таком случае резистентные комары станут доминировать над остальными».

Ранее ученые рассказали о гурманских предпочтениях комаров.  Комары питаются не только кровью человека и животных, но и кровью рептилий. Известно, что некоторые комары питаются холодной кровью лягушек, а есть и такие, что предпочитают кусать рыб — илистых прыгунов.

В тропиках есть комары, питающиеся лимфой гусениц. Однако большинство комаров все же предпочитают кровь человека. Стоит отметить, что именно самки комаров имеют данное предпочтение — благодаря этому они имеют возможность откладывать яйца до 12 раз за жизнь. Самцы же предпочитают пыльцу и некрат растений, в которых много углеводов.

Комары отличаются способностью очень точно узнавать своих жертв среди множества «неподходящих» животных. К настоящему моменту ученые выяснили, что насекомые чувствуют тепло, влажность и выделяемый при дыхании углекислый газ. Однако избирательность комаров указывала, что есть еще какой-то компонент, на который они реагируют.

----------


## Irina

*В Массачусетсе на пешеходном переходе был сбит Господь*

Как сообщает Americaru.com со ссылкой на полицию Питтсфилда, женщина за рулем автомобиля сбила мужчину-пешехода по имени Господь Иисус Христос, когда он переходил дорогу. Полицейские проверили документы 50-летнего потерпевшего и выяснили, что, действительно, его настоящее имя Господь Иисус Христос (Lord Jesus Christ). Он был отправлен в больницу, где получил медицинскую помощь.

Возможно, что потерпевший просит сбившую его девушку, но 20-летняя Бриттани Кантарелла будет вызвана в суд за то, что не пропустила пешехода на пешеходном переходе.

Напомним, согласно последним исследованиям компании Tele Atlas, глобального поставщика карт для автомобильных навигационных систем, американцы являются законопослушными водителями и никогда не нарушают скоростной режим. Обработав информацию, полученную с GPS-навигаторов, исследователи пришли к выводу, что средняя скорость, с которой передвигается абсолютное большинство американцев во всех штатах, не превышает максимально разрешенных 70 миль в час (113 км/ч).

Самыми злостными нарушителями являются жители Миссисипи, правда, даже тут средняя скорость движения не превышает положенных 70 миль в час (113 км/ч).

Ранее сообщалось, что полмиллиона аварий в год происходит по вине женщин-водителей, красящихся за рулем. Таковы данные одного из последних статистических исследований. Каждая пятая опрошенная женщина-водитель признает, что хотя бы раз в жизни накладывала макияж во время вождения. 3% опрошенных признались, что при этом попадали в аварию.

Во многих странах уже началось ужесточение законов касательно неаккуратного вождения. Например, в Британии с недавних пор наказанием за макияж за рулем является тюремное заключение на 2 года. Ранее за припудривание носика, еду, чтение книг и карт за рулем водители отделывались только штрафом.

----------


## Sanych

Во дают Америкосы. Имён им уже не хватает )

----------


## Irina

И не говори *Sanych*. Интересно, какую реакцию у окружающих его имя вызывает?

----------


## Irina

> Комары становятся нечувствительными к разработанным против них отпугивающим средствам.


Кошмар. У меня аллергия на их укусы. И что мне теперь делать?))

----------


## Irina

*Неудачно пошутившего американца арестовали во Флориде*

ОРЛАНДО, 9 мая. Житель Флориды от скуки заявил в полицию, что изнасиловал подростка.

42-летний житель города Бойнтон-Бич был обвинен в ложном сообщении в полицию: мужчина позвонил в полицию и сказал, что изнасиловал 15-летнего мальчика, передает Americaru.com.

В четверг, 6 мая, Пол Хартнесс позвонил днем в отделение полиции и сообщил о сексуальном нападении. Он сказал полицейским, что находится в гостинице «Days Inn» в пригороде Реддинга.

Когда к гостинице выехали полицейские, они не обнаружили никаких следов нападения, но смогли вычислить адрес звонившего Хартнесса по номеру его телефона.

За свою неудачную шутку Хартнесс был арестован. После ареста он объяснил, что позвонил потому, что ему было одиноко, и он хотел внимания.

Как сообщалось ранее, в прошлом году ученые из трех университетов США (в Чикаго, Сан Диего и Гарварде) пришли к выводу, что одиночество заразно. Исследователи утверждают, что перед тем, как расстаться со своими друзьями, люди передают одиночество окружающим примерно так же, как инфекционные заболевания.

Это открытие, по словам ученых, показывает зависимость одиночества от ментальных и физических заболеваний, и говорит о том, что одинокие люди живут меньше. Согласно исследованиям, мужчины более подвержены этому заболеванию.

----------


## Irina

*Депутаты предлагают "покупать" детей у решившихся на аборт*

Депутаты Госдумы РФ от ЛДПР внесли законопроект, согласно которому женщинам, отказавшимся от аборта, будут платить 100 тысяч рублей. Взамен они они должны дать согласие на передачу ребенка на попечение государству.
Депутаты предлагают "покупать" детей у решившихся на аборт

Эти выплаты будут освобождены от каких-либо налогов. Принятие законопроекта, по словам его авторов, позволит увеличить численность российских граждан. Кроме того, это даст возможность бездетным семьям усыновить детей.

У беременной женщины, решившейся на аборт, будет шанс передумать. Правда, по словам члена комитета Госдумы по регламенту Елены Афанасьевой, многие женщины, выносив ребенка, уже не смогут отдать его в детский дом.

В свою очередь, первый замруководителя фракции "Единая Россия", заслуженный врач России Татьяна Яковлева говорит, что эту проблему действительно нужно решать, но предложенные меры не лучший способ, отмечает "Российская газета". "Получается, что мы покупаем ребеночка у собственной матери?" - возмущена она. Кроме того, государство вряд ли готово воспитывать такое количество детей.

Авторы законопроекта подсчитали его стоимость для бюджета. На реализацию закона государству придется ежегодно выделять от 13 до 15 млрд рублей, отмечает Газета (GZT.RU).

По данным Минздравсоцразвития, в России на 100 родов приходится 73 аборта, пишет "Росбалт". При этом больше всего аборты делают женщины в возрасте от 20 до 34 лет. В прошлом году России было зарегистрировано 1,7 миллиона родов и 1,2 миллиона абортов. По подсчетам Минздравсоцразвития, только за счет сокращения числа абортов можно увеличить рождаемость на 20-30%

----------


## Irina

> По данным Минздравсоцразвития, в России на 100 родов приходится 73 аборта. В прошлом году России было зарегистрировано 1,7 миллиона родов и 1,2 миллиона абортов


Ужас. Пора не о рождаемости думать, а цены на средства контрацепции снижать, а то рожать некому будет из-за проблем со здоровьем, вызванными абортами.

----------


## Irina

*Британцы составили рейтинг сексуальных травм*

Заниматься любовью — дело не только приятное, но и полезное для организма в целом. Однако сексуальный травматизм никто не отменял. Британское издание Telegraph опубликовало рейтинг самых распространенных травм, полученных во время любовных игр.

Самые распространенные любовные травмы — растяжение мышц или сухожилий, травмы спины, «ковровые ожоги» (ссадины, возникающие от сильного трения тела о напольное покрытие), спазмы мышц шеи, повреждения локтей и коленных суставов, ушиб плеча, вывих колена, травмы запястья или лодыжки.

Социологи, проводившие опрос по заказу компании Phone Piggy Bank, с удивлением обнаружили, насколько высок травматизм во время занятий сексом. Выяснилось, что бурная ночь приносит страдания каждому третьему британцу. Около 40 % респондентов признались в ходе телефонного опроса, что лишь наутро они обратили внимание на то, что были крайне неосторожны ночью.

По мнению медиков, есть три основные причины сексуального травматизма: малоопытность, необузданность и чрезмерная изобретательность, связанная зачастую со стремлением партнеров (или одного из них) «делать как в кино».

В 60 % случаев покалеченные любовники признавались, что в пылу страсти им было не до боли в спине или локтевых суставах. Около 5 % британцев сообщили, что травмы, полученные на любовном ложе, вынудили их обратиться к врачу за бюллетенем.

Социологи пришли к выводу, что одним из самых опасных мест для занятий сексом является диван. Как правило, пылкие любовники бросаются в объятия, не дождавшись окончания романтического ужина и не успев убрать за собой посуду. Осколки от бокалов и тарелок являются главными травмирующими факторами.

Не самыми удобными местами для занятия сексом также признаны лестницы и подъезды, семейные автомобили, душевые кабинки, стулья, кухонные столы, туалеты и встроенные шкафы в офисе.

----------


## Irina

*Сплошная органика: мужчин возбуждает амбре тухлых яиц*

Итальянские ученые, работающие над альтернативой «Виагры», пришли к довольно любопытным заключениям. Оказывается, эффективнее всего мужчин возбуждают не ароматы различных экзотических благовоний, а гораздо более прозаичные запахи. В частности, как выяснилось, сероводород — зловонный газ с запахом тухлых яиц — играет ключевую роль в возникновении эрекции.

Ученые уверяют: сероводород играет ключевую роль в возникновении эрекции. Материалом для исследования итальянских врачей послужили гениталии восьми мужчин, которые прошли операцию по смене пола в одной из итальянских больниц.

Ранее американские физиологи доказали, что обычный сероводород H2S очень хорошо расширяет сосуды. И этот механизм можно использовать для регуляции кровяного давления. Впрочем, насколько эффективным окажется подобное лечение, пока не ясно. Во-первых, неизвестно, является ли дефицит сероводорода важной причиной высокого давления у людей. А во-вторых, низкая растворимость газа затрудняет его доставку к сосудам.

Сероводород образуется при биологическом расщеплении серосодержащих веществ. Оказывается, некоторое количество этого газа выделяется перед половым актом в важнейших нейроцитах, которые отвечают за эректильную функцию, пишет сайт «Инопресса» на ссылкой на газету The Independent.

Ученые намерены использовать этот химический механизм для создания альтернативы «Виагре», действие которой основано на аналогичном эффекте от окиси азота. Хотя оба вещества выполняют функцию «клеточного медиатора», около трети мужчин с эректильной дисфункцией невосприимчивы к окиси азота. Им и должно помочь открытие итальянских ученых.

«В будущем должна появиться возможность создания лекарств, которые будут либо содержать сульфид водорода, либо позволят контролировать его выработку», — сказал The Independent профессор Джузеппе Крино из Университета Неаполя.

----------


## Sanych

Возбуждаться от сероводорода???? Зато поддерживать можно, главное накормить женщину тухлыми яйцами до того как

----------


## vova230

Боюсь женщины начнут мужчинам скармливать испортившиеся продукты.:lol:

----------


## Irina

> одним из самых опасных мест для занятий сексом является диван


Да уж, никогда бы не подумала

----------


## Irina

*Пользователи Skype рискуют стать жертвами сетевого червя*

ВАШИНГТОН, 11 мая. Исследовательская компания Bkis сообщила о том, что пользователи системы интернет-телефонии Skype рискуют стать жертвами сетевого червя W32.Skyhoo.Worm.

На прошлой неделе в пятницу компания Symantec предупредила о том, что данный червь распространяется среди пользователей системы мгновенных сообщений Yahoo Instant Messenger, передает портал CyberSecurity.

В Bkis отмечают, что Skype-версия — это незначительно модифицированная версия, обнаруженная Symantec. Среди пользователей Yahoo и Skype интернет-червь распространяется по очень похожей схеме. В большинстве случаев для рассылки сетевого червя используются автоматизированные сообщения, содержащие слова photo или photos, а также большое количество смайликов.

По словам экспертов Symantec, зафиксированные на сегодня образцы вредоносного кода работают только под Windows, пользователи других ОС, например Mac OS X, также могут получить червя, но для этих систем он не представляет опасности.

В Windows пользователь получает интернет-червя и при попытке запуска файла происходит его активация. Во-первых, червь начинает рассылать свои копии по всему контакт-листу пользователя, а во-вторых, он заменяет собой код файла %WinDir%/infocard.exe и добавляет свои коммуникационные данные в белый список Windows Firewall. Позже червь модифицирует реестр и отключает на компьютере доступ к Windows Update.

По данным Symantec Security Response, авторы указанного сетевого червя создают также и бот-сеть из компьютеров, ранее инфицированных при помощи сетевого червя.

Skype-версия червя также может подключаться к ряду IRC-каналов для получения удаленных команд и пытается заблокировать работу популярных антивирусов при помощи техники руткитов.

----------


## Irina

*Самым глупым изобретением в мире признали свечу с ароматом гамбургера*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 11 мая.  Изобретатели специальной свечи с ароматом гамбургера и жареного лука считают, что их новинка будет пользоваться большим спросом у жителей Америки. Между тем,  как пишет ИТАР-ТАСС, эта продукция возглавила список из 35 самых глупых изобретений мира, по мнению газеты «Нью-Йорк дейли ньюс».

В первую десятку попало и нижнее белье для рук. Его разработчики считают, что сделанные из мягкой хлопчатобумажной ткани перчатки без пальцев удобно поддевать под обычные перчатки и варежки. Следом идет продукция одного из стекольных заводов, который выпустил в продажу бокал такого размера, что в него можно вылить целую бутылку вина. При использовании новинки, советует издание, следует захватить фужер обычного размера, чтобы перед употреблением понемногу переливать туда вино из большого бокала.

Для любителей гольфа разработана игра «Напольный гольф», которую можно разместить в туалетной комнате, чтобы играть, «не отрываясь от основного занятия».

Владельцам кошек предлагают две пары тапочек, оборудованных пылесобирающими щеточками. Животное в них бегает по квартире, прячется под кроватью и залезает за шкаф, одновременно вытирая пыль.

Издание поместило в список не только современные разработки. Так, в 1955 году к продаже был предложен специальный держатель для курильщиков, с помощью которого можно было затягиваться одновременно 20 сигаретами сразу. Тогда же был сконструирован и крохотный зонтик, прикрепляющийся к сигарете для того, чтобы можно было курить на улице в пасмурную погоду и не бояться, что дождь затушит сигарету.

Среди других глупейших разработок — капюшон для душа, под которым можно не бояться, что смоется косметика, будильник, который будит нежным поглаживанием перышка по щеке и личный телевизор-очки. В список авторов самых глупых приспособлений попал также писатель-фантаст и основатель сайентологии Рон Хаббард, который с помощью своего изобретения доказал миру, что помидор при разрезании «кричит от острой боли».

Ранее британцы выбрали десять самых важных научных изобретений последнего времени. В голосовании, организованном лондонским Музеем науки, приняли участие около 50 тыс. человек. На первое место британцы поместили открытие рентгеновского излучения и изобретение использующих его медицинских приборов. Этот вариант поддержали 10 тыс. опрошенных.

----------


## Irina

*Гигантская рыба длиной 3,5 метра выловлена у берегов Скандинавии*

СТОКГОЛЬМ, 12 мая. У западного берега Швеции выловлена гигантская сельдь.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Как передает портал «Вокруг Света», длина так называемого сельдяного короля (Regalecus glesne, ремень-рыба) составляет 3,5 м. Первая подобная рыба была выловлена в этой скандинавской стране более 130 лет назад.

Житель маленькой деревушки Боваллстранд на западном берегу страны, в 90 км от границы с Норвегией,  Курт Ове Эрикссон, сначала принял лежащего в воде мертвого Regalecus glesne за большой кусок пластика. Но, когда пригляделся, понял, что нашел чрезвычайно странную рыбу.

Сельдяного короля доставили в морской музей в городе Лисекиле, где он был заморожен. Вероятно, Regalecus glesne станет одним из экспонатов выставки морских монстров, которую музей планирует организовать позднее в текущем году.

По словам сотрудников музея, на теле рыбы имеется глубокий порез, а спинной плавник отсутствует.

Сельдяной король является одним из самых длинных рыб в мире, его длина может достигать 12 м. Первое научное описание сельдяного короля датируется 1771 годом. Ученые полагают, что именно ремень-рыба послужила причиной появления легенд о гигантском морском змее, рассказывает «Вокруг Света».

Обитает Regalecus glesne в теплых и умеренно теплых водах Тихого, Атлантического и Индийского океанов на глубине до 1000 м. Сельдяные короли встречаются иногда в косяках сельди, которой, по-видимому, питаются. В связи с этим, а также благодаря «короне», образованной удлиненными лучами спинного плавника, они и получили свое оригинальное название. Промысловой ценности не представляет: мясо сельдяного короля несъедобно, и от него отказываются даже животные.

Только в начале февраля текущего года ученым из государственного университета Луизианы удалось сделать исключительную видеозапись ремень-рыбы — впервые ее удалось заснять живьем. До тех пор эту рыбу удавалось увидеть лишь мертвой или умирающей, когда она уже всплывала на поверхность воды.

Напомним, ранее палеонтологи обнаружили «самую опасную тварь, патрулировавшую океаны на Земле». Ей является недавно открытый новый вид плиозавра, обитавший на нашей планете 147 млн лет назад. Одного из самых крупных морских хищников, по многим параметрам превосходившего тираннозавра, ученые прозвали Predator X.

Череп чудовища был найден в ходе раскопок в Арктике неподалеку от архипелага Шпицберген во время двухнедельной экспедиции в июне 2008 года, совершенной под руководством доктора Йюрна Хурума из Музея естествознания университета Осло. Помимо норвежцев в работе участвовали американские и британские специалисты.

По словам ученых, гигант обладал четырьмя плавниками, имел 15-метровое тело, весил 45 т и стращал прочих морских обитателей трехгранными 30-сантиметровыми зубами. Челюсти рептилии сжимались с силой почти 15 т, так что Tyrannosaurus Rex, мегалодон и другая доисторическая рыба «новобранцу» и в подметки не годятся.

----------


## Irina

*Электронные сигареты спасут курильщиков*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ГОНГОНГ, 13 мая. «Электронные сигареты» уже не являются новинкой, но как диковинка они воспринимаются до сих пор. Продукт был разработан  компанией из Гонконга — Golden Dragon.

Свое первое электронное устройство, призванное заменить сигареты, она представила еще в 2003 году, но с тех пор многое изменилось. Последняя разработка по своим габаритам практически не отличается от обычной сигареты, сообщает издание Город 812, в то время как первые модели были довольно громоздкими.

Электронные сигареты обеспечивают попадание  в организм никотина, который не столь вреден, как смолы, присутствующие в обычном табаке. Но именно никотин вызывает привыкание и, как результат, постоянное отравление организма сигаретным дымом.

В случае с гаджетом от Golden Dragon используется густой пар, по консистенции напоминающий сигаретный дым. Этот пар выходит из специального картриджа, содержащего жидкость с никотином или каким-либо ароматизатором. В итоге в организм попадает лишь никотин или какой-то аромат, но не вредные смолы, повреждающие легкие. При этом удовлетворяются как физическая потребность курильщика в никотине, так и  психологическая — в самом процессе курения.

Электронная сигарета Golden Dragon стоит недешево — около $200, но в конечном итоге она позволит сэкономить намного больше. Ведь новые легкие не купить и не установить взамен старых.

----------


## Irina

> длина так называемого сельдяного короля (Regalecus glesne, ремень-рыба) составляет 3,5 м. П


Класс, засолить бы такую селедочку

----------


## Irina

*Американский ученый запатентовал средство общения с умершими

ВАШИНГТОН, 13 мая. Ученый по имени Роберт Бэрроуз из города Бурлингейм Калифорнии решил помочь покойникам.
*
Исследователь запатентовал надгробие с встроенным видеомонитором. С его помощью посетители кладбища смогут получать послания от усопшего, передает портал Узнай все.

Разработка представляет собой полую надгробную плиту с плоским жидкокристаллическим сенсорным монитором. В плите есть микрочип или жесткий диск, который «поможет» покойнику обращаться с видеопосланиями из могилы.

Бэрроуз верит, что покойные могут рассказать все что угодно, например, историю своей жизни или признания в преступлениях.

Электричество установка будет получать от системы освещения кладбища. Сообщения можно будет слушать в беспроводных наушниках, чтобы послания не перекрывали друг друга.

----------


## Irina

*ШОК! Собака съела алмаз за 20 тысяч долларов*

В США произошёл курьёзный инцидент с одним из работников ювелирной отрасли страны. Ювелир, обсуждая алмаз, принесённый ему одним из клиентов, случайно уронил его, чем поспешила воспользоваться Соли, его собака. Она попросту проглотила драгоценный камень, цена которого составляет 20 тысяч долларов.

Сообщается, что "драгоценный пёс" был немедленно направлен к ветеринару. Тот, в свою очередь, успокоил ювелира и владельца драгоценности, сообщив, что надо всего лишь дать время естественному ходу событий, в результате которого алмаз должен обязательно вновь явиться на свет.

Несколько дней владелец алмаза и незадачливый ювелир не спускали глаз с Соли. В итоге, всё завершилось благополучно. Собака чувствует себя хорошо, а владелец драгоценности получил алмаз обратно в целости и сохранности.

----------


## Irina

*Бабушка решила пойти в школу в 102 года!* 


Необычная ученица пришла в первый класс школы в Китае. Ей стукнуло 102 годика! "Пора учиться", - решила долгожительница Ма Ксиуксиан и отправилась в школу.

За всю свою жизнь Ма так и не получила даже начального образования. В 13 лет она стала работать на текстильной фабрике, а уже к 18 годам вышла замуж и стала рожать. Нарожала 9 детей, и почти все они окончили университет.

За свою пожилую мать очень рад не менее пожилой сын, 58-летний Йи. Он полностью поддерживает маму в ее образовательных начинаниях. Интересно, что такая тяга к знаниям в пожилом возрасте не редка. Так, в Гане 99-летний Акасис Йадом закончил Пресвитерианский университет.

----------


## Irina

*Археологи нашли древнюю секс-игрушку*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
БЕРЛИН, 14 мая. Ученые считают, что они обнаружили самый старый фаллоимитатор в мире. Склеив вместе более дюжины фрагментов, они воссоздали дилдо 30-тысячелетней давности.*

Пресс-секретарь университета Тюбингена, где доисторический инструмент изучается в настоящее время, добавил в связи с находкой: «Когда дилдо не использовался для сексуальных игр, с его помощью разжигали огонь», сообщает портал MIGnews.

8-дюймовый каменый фаллос имеет следы, четко указывающие, что по нему наносили удары кусочками кремния – так добывали огонь. При этом ученые говорят, что размеры, форма и отполированная поверхность не оставляет никаких сомнений в отношении его иного применения.

Находку, чей возраст составляет, по меньшей мере, 28 тыс. лет, сделали в пещере близ германского города Ульм. Древний дилдо был изготовлен из алевролита. Его, очевидно, бросили, когда он разбился.

Кроме своеобразной формы, фаллос имеет характерные кольца вокруг головки, а отполированный конец оставляет мало сомнений в природе этого инструмента.

Фрагменты дилдо обнаружены в пещерном комплексе, где была стоянка современного человека, а не их доисторических «двоюродных братьев», неандертальцев.

Секс-игрушки чрезвычайно редки, потому что изваяния, характерные для подчеркивания мужественности в те времена встречались редко, хотя женские фигурки с преувеличенно большой грудью, как символа плодородия, были распространены широко.

----------


## Irina

*ПАРИЖ, 14 мая. Организованная через интернет алкогольная вечеринка закончилась гибелью одного из 10 тыс. ее участников. Пьяный мужчина сорвался с моста во французском Нанте.
*
Подобные встречи организуются в популярных социальных сетях и сейчас проходят по всей Франции. В среду на подобное мероприятие в городе Монпелье пришли 11 тыс. человек. Власти недовольны этим феноменом и пытаются взять под контроль такие «собрания», сообщает Reuters.

«Это необходимо прекратить. Это плохо, люди приходят напиться, среди них есть 15-летние подростки», — сказал заместитель мэра Нанта Жан-Марк Айро. — «Возможно в основе этого лежат добрые побуждения, но в итоге вы видите, что происходит что-то неконтролируемое, что может закончиться трагично».

После «алкогольного собрания» в Нанте 57 человек был госпитализирован, 43 человека арестованы за различные правонарушения.

----------


## Sanych

А говорят что это у нас одни бухарики

----------


## Irina

> 57 человек был госпитализирован, 43 человека арестованы за различные правонарушения


Вот это погуляли так погуляли

----------


## BiZ111

> Вот это погуляли так погуляли


А что тут смешного, чтобы лыбится такой широкой улыбкой?

----------


## Irina

> А что тут смешного, чтобы лыбится такой широкой улыбкой?


Называется, не умеешь пить - не берись. Как дети малые.

----------


## BiZ111

> Называется, не умеешь пить - не берись. Как дети малые.


Это я всё понимаю. Но почему то, что люди будут месяц блевать и справляться через шланг в больнице; и один погибший у вас вызывает такую радость и экстаз улыбки?

----------


## Irina

Злорадствую - ненавижу алкашей, тем более публично пьющих до поросячьего визга.

----------


## Irina

*Налог на холостяков в Беларуси пока вводиться не будет*

В Беларуси нецелесообразно вводить налог на холостяков. Такое мнение высказал первый заместитель министра труда и социальной защиты Петр Грушник во время онлайн-конференции "Государственная социальная поддержка семей, воспитывающих детей" на сайте министерства, передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

Предложения о введении холостяцкого налога не являются инновацией, подчеркнул Петр Грушник. Налог на холостяков, одиноких и малосемейных мужчин в возрасте от 20 до 50 лет, а также замужних женщин в возрасте от 20 до 45 лет взимался во времена Советского Союза. Исключение составляли только одинокие женщины.

При разработке Национальной программы демографической безопасности предлагалось внести аналогичные меры в целях стимулирования рождаемости, однако было решено от них отказаться. "На мой взгляд, вопрос рождения детей очень деликатный, каждый человек должен решать его индивидуально, без какого-либо давления, - считает представитель Минтруда и соцзащиты. - Государство должно поощрять рождение детей путем предоставления дополнительных преференций, но не введением мер ограничительного и принудительного характера". Кроме того, добавил он, не следует забывать о том, что в республике около 15% семейных пар страдают бесплодием. Эти люди хотят, но не могут иметь детей по медицинским причинам.

"В решении проблем рождаемости предпочтительнее использовать методы прямого материального стимулирования: увеличивать пособия, пересмотреть налоговые льготы для родителей с детьми, развивать льготное кредитование для молодых семей, - отметил Петр Грушник. - Правительство постоянно работает над этими вопросами".

----------


## Irina

*Женщина-лесбиянка стала викарным епископом Лос-Анжелеса*

ЛОС-АНЖЕЛЕС, 16 мая. Епископальная церковь в США впервые в истории посвятила в духовный сан женщину-лесбиянку Мэри Гласспул, которая стала викарным епископом Лос-Анжелеса.

Первым священником-гомосексуалистом в США стал Джин Робинсон, принявший семь лет назад сан епископа Нью-Гемпшира, отмечает Газета.Ru.

Ранее глава Англиканской церкви архиепископ Кентербиерийский Роуан Уильямс предупредил, что подобные рукоположения могут внести дальнейший раскол в церковь и отвратить тех прохожан, в глазах которых гомосексуализм является грехом.

Напомним, в декабре прошлого года на выборах мэра американского Хьюстона победила Анниз Паркер, не скрывающая собственной гомосексуальной ориентации. Впервые в истории США столь высокий пост займет лесбиянка.

Паркер получила 53,6% голосов избирателей, оставив позади всех прочих претендентов, включая бывшего прокурора города Джина Лока.

«Эти выборы изменили восприятие мира для геев, лесбиянок, людей бисексуальной ориентации и транссексуального сообщества. Надеюсь, мне удастся изменить к лучшему и жизнь населения Хьюстона. Моя администрация позаботится об этом», — сообщила своим сторонникам победительница после объявления сенсационных результатов.

Из более чем 152 тыс. людей, пришедших в день волеизъявления на избирательные участки в четвертом по численности населения городе США, 81652 отдали голоса Паркер. Занявший второе место Лок безнадежно отстал – всего 11 тыс. оказались довольны деятельностью экс-мэра.

Кампания оппонентов Паркер сопровождалась достаточно жесткой риторикой, при этом упор делался именно на нетрадиционной ориентации лидера предвыборной гонки. Однако электорат оказался невосприимчив к призывам адептов традиционной общественной модели.

Сама Паркер никогда не делала секрета из собственной ориентации, но и не слишком педалировала интимную тему, сосредоточившись на конструктивной критике экономической политики предыдущей городской администрации.

А в ноябре 2009 лесбиянка была впервые возведена в сан епископа лютеранской церкви Швеции.

Открыто называющая себя человеком с нетрадиционной ориентацией Ева Брюнне заявила после рукоположения, что решение лютеранской церкви является хорошим примером, который, тем не менее, встретит сопротивление в других странах.

----------


## Sanych

Они там совсем уже страх и стыд потеряли.

----------


## Irina

> Женщина-лесбиянка стала викарным епископом


И потом хотят чтобы люди во что-то верили.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые рекомендуют мужчинам пить кофе по утрам*

Мужчины, начинающие рабочий день с чашки кофе и регулярно употребляющие этот напиток, на 60% меньше подвержены риску заболевания раком, в том числе простаты. К такому выводу, как сообщает АМИ-ТАСС со ссылкой на «Дейли миррор», пришли американские ученые на основе наблюдения за 50 тыс. мужчин, которые в течение двух десятилетий ежедневно выпивали по несколько чашек кофе.

По словам руководителя исследователей Кэтрин Вильсон из Гарвардской медицинской школы в Бостоне, «кофе активно воздействует на инсулин, глюкозу и метаболизм в целом и определяет уровень половых гормонов — то есть влияет на все компоненты, так или иначе связанные с раком простаты».

Однако не кофеин, как считают ученые, играет решающую роль в антираковой функции кофе. Более активными в данном случае, по мнению экспертов, являются найденные в напитке антиоксиданты и минеральные вещества.

В Великобритании рак простаты — одно из самых распространенных онкологических заболеваний. Ежегодно такой диагноз ставится около 35 тыс. мужчин Соединенного Королевства.

Ранее ученые выяснили, что кофе может стать причиной «провалов» кратковременной памяти, когда люди не могут вспомнить слово, которое они знают и которое «вертится» у них на языке. Как пишет Dietolog.com, доктор Леск, чья статья опубликована в журнале Behavioural Psychology, полагает, что кофеин, входящий в состав любимого всеми напитка, усиливает функции мозга — внимание и бдительность и угнетает кратковременную память.

----------


## Irina

*Безрукий водитель получил права*

ВЕНА, 17 мая. Австриец Кристиан Кандльбауэр на днях успешно сдал тест на водительские права. У этого мужчины искусственная рука, которая управляется с помощью мозговых сигналов, сообщает портал MedikForum.

Кристиан лишился руки в 17 лет, после того, как получил разряд электрического тока в 20 тыс. вольт. Протез руки — новый высокотехнологический образец, созданный по последнему слову роботехнологий — дал ему возможность вновь почувствовать себя полноценным человеком и даже сесть за руль.

Напомним, первая операция по трансплантации искусственной руки, управляемой мозгом, была успешно проведена в 2004 году. С тех пор хирурги осуществили целый ряд подобных пересадок. Однако Кандльбауэр стал первым в мире пациентом, который сумел с помощью своего протеза руки начать управление автомобилем.

Создатели роботической искусственной руки из немецкой компании Otto Bock Healthcare утверждают, что сейчас они создали настолько усовершенствованную модель, что ее можно смело выпускать в широкое производство. В Великобритании ожидают начала операций уже через несколько месяцев.

При создании искусственной руки использовался метод направленной мускульной реиннервации (восстановление нарушенной иннервации органов и тканей хирургическими методами), в ходе которого в управление протезом вовлекаются нервы, которые когда-то управляли настоящей рукой. Операция на Кандльбауэре продлилась шесть часов, после чего молодой человек прошел через период интенсивной реабилитации.

В настоящий момент Кристиан может «чувствовать» прикосновения подушечкой только одного пальца, однако ученые работают над тем, чтобы развить чувствительность протеза. А стоимость искусственной руки должна упасть во много раз, когда начнется серийное производство.

----------


## Irina

*Китайских астронавтов кормят собаками «героической» породы*

ПЕКИН, 17 мая. Китайский астронавт Янг Ливей опубликовал книгу воспоминаний " На девятом небе» об историческом запуске первого китайского человека в космос в октябре 2003 года. 

Как передает портал MIGnews, 44-летний ветеран китайской армии, Янг Ливей является кумиром молодежи и образцом для подражания, его книга распродается нарасхват. Он пишет о всех аспектах жизни в космосе, и не только о достижениях китайской науки и техники. Особенно китайцев инртересовало, что же люди едят в космосе.

Ливей пишет: " Многие друзья и знакомые спрашивают о нашем космическом меню, думая, что в него входили такие изысканные блюда, как акулий плавник или морское ушко. На самом деле, мы ели совершенно нормальную еду, ничего особенного».

Чтобы подтвердить свое утверждение, Ливей публикует меню китайских астронавтов: " День первый. Каша, тофу с молодыми грибами, тушеная рыба, ребра с водорослями. День второй. Пикантная свиная шкура, тушеный голубь, краб, куриная печенка. День третий. Суп с яйцом. Харбинский соус, Хуацзянская собака, каракатица, пикантные бобы».

Защитники животных не могут смириться с печальной судьбой Хуацзянской собачки, съеденной в космосе.

Один из основателей движения Animals Asia Жиль Робертсон говорит: " Янг Ливей является образцом для целого поколения китайских молодых людей и одним из величайших национальных героев Китая. Мы надеялись, что он может увидеть героев и в собаках: Хуацзянская собака прославилась тем, что вытаскивала из под завалов жертв землетрясений и охраняла от террористов Олимпийские Игры в Пекине. Она, несомненно, заслужила лучшей участи».

----------


## Irina

*Канадские ученые пришли к выводу, что лгущие дети вырастают успешнее своих правдивых сверстников.*

Исследователи выяснили, что способность лгать в возрасте двух лет является признаком быстро развивающегося мозга. По мнению ученых, это означает, что такие дети могут вырасти в успешных взрослых, сообщает портал Заvтра.

В связи с этим, родителям не стоит бить тревогу, если их дети часто обманывают.

«Почти все дети врут. Те, у кого лучше идет когнитивное развитие, и врут лучше. Вероятно, в будущем такие дети станут банкирами», — заявил доктор Кэнг Ли из университета Торонто.

В исследовании приняли участие 1 200 детей в возрасте от 2 до 16 лет. Среди 2-летних было выявлено около 20% «врунишек», их число к 3-м годам достигало 40%, а к 9 увеличивалось до 90%. В 12 лет лгут почти все дети, однако, тенденция меняется в возрасте 16-ти лет, когда неправду говорят 70% детей, сообщает Daily Telegraph.

В подростковом возрасте дети начинают отчетливо понимать, что ложь нужна для того, чтобы не задевать чувства окружающих. При этом, подчеркивают ученые, взрослые не должны наказывать детей за вранье, гораздо полезнее будет, если они постараются спокойно разъяснить им ценность честности.

----------


## Irina

*В США учитель объяснил школьникам, с какого угла стрелять в Обаму*

ВАШИНГТОН, 19 мая. Учитель геометрии в одной из школ штата Алабама на юге США объяснял тему углов на примере возможного покушения на президента страны Барака Обаму.

Как рассказал местным СМИ один из учащихся, на уроке, который был посвящен углам, Грегори Гаррисон заявил: «Если вы находитесь в этом здании, вам нужно стрелять в президента с этого угла», передает Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на Associated Press.

Сначала администрация школы хотела ограничиться вынесением преподавателю выговора, однако после возмущенных звонков обеспокоенных граждан Гаррисон был отправлен в оплачиваемый бессрочный отпуск.

Местное управление Секретной службы уже побеседовало с Гаррисоном и пришло к выводу, что инцидент не угрожал безопасности главы государства. Между тем администрация пока не решила, как поступить с изобретательным педагогом. По словам директора школы Фила Хаммондса, контракт учителя геометрии может быть расторгнут.

«Ничто не может быть сказано в оправдание его слов. Мы воспринимаем это очень серьезно. В нашем обществе нет места человеку, который делает такие заявления», — подчеркнул Хаммондс.

Как сообщалось, покушения на президента США планировались неоднократно. В апреле суд в США огласил приговор 19-летнему Полу Шлессельману, принимавшему участие в подготовке покушения на убийство Обамы. Расист проведет 10 лет в местах заключения.

19-летний житель Арканзаса, известный своими расистскими взглядами, признал себя виновным в сговоре с целью убийства и незаконном приобретении оружия. Шлессельман и его 21-летний сообщник из Теннесси Дэниел Коварт  замышляли убить 88 и обезглавить 14 чернокожих американцев, а затем ликвидировать Обаму, бывшего тогда кандидатом в президенты США. Шлессельман и Коварт собирались одеть белые смокинги и цилиндры, а затем на полной скорости подъехать к Бараку Обаме на автомобилях, стреляя из окон.

Исполнить намеченный план заговорщикам помешала полиция — в октябре 2008 года они были задержаны. При обыске, проведенном в доме дедушки Коварта, были обнаружен обрез, ружье, пистолет и несколько единиц огнестрельного оружия. Предметы, изъятые при обыске, стали основными уликами, на которых строилось обвинение.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые доказали прелесть жизни после 50 лет*

Ученые провели масштабное исследование, результаты которого указывают, что люди старше 50 лет более довольны жизнью по сравнению с молодыми. Итоги эксперимента описаны в статье в журнале Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. Коротко о работе пишет портал ScienceNOW.

Авторы исследования разработали собственную методику оценки степени удовлетворенности людей своей жизнью, так как существующие способы, по их мнению, недостаточно хороши. Стандартная технология подобных исследований подразумевает прямые вопросы о благополучии. По мнению ученых, при таком подходе респонденты должны принимать множество сложных решений - например, определять, по сравнению с кем они оценивают свое состояние. Очевидно, что два человека, один из которых сравнивает себя, например, с Биллом Гейтсом, а второй - с жителем бедной африканской страны, по-разному оценят собственное благополучие, даже если обстоятельства их жизни сходны.

Исследователи предлагали респондентам ответить на вопросы, касающиеся их ощущений в день, предшествующий опросу. При помощи компании Gallup, которая специализируется на проведении телефонных опросов, ученые получили информацию от более чем 350 тысяч жителей США.

Проанализировав собранные ответы, специалисты пришли к выводу, что ощущение благополучия непрерывно уменьшается в период от 20 до 50 лет, а затем начинает постепенно нарастать. Чувству печали примерно одинаково подвержены люди всех возрастных групп, но большинство других отрицательных эмоций притупляется с годами. Чувство тревоги также уменьшается после 50 лет, хотя до этого возраста его интенсивность почти не меняется. Ощущение стресса, максимальное в 20 лет, постепенно падает до 50 лет и затем начинает уменьшаться очень быстро.

Полученная эмоциональная картина была примерно одинаковой для мужчин и женщин, хотя представительницы прекрасного пола всех возрастов в среднем больше волнуются, испытывают больший стресс и острее ощущают печаль. При этом на прямой вопрос об ощущении благополучия женщины значительно чаще мужчин отвечали, что у них все хорошо.

Исследователи проверили, не связаны ли результаты опроса с социальным положением респондентов - например, отсутствием у них работы или совместным проживанием вместе с детьми - и не нашли значимой корреляции.

Одна из коллег авторов новой работы предложила следующее объяснение полученным результатам: по ее мнению, пожилые люди умеют значительно лучше контролировать свои эмоции и не "расходуют" их на незначимые переживания.

----------


## Irina

*Мужчины врут три раза в день, женщины – только два* 

Сотрудники Научного музея в Лондоне исследовали статистику и причины вранья у мужчин и женщин.

Ученые установили, что в среднем мужчина говорит неправду трижды в день, или 1092 раза в году, а женщина - дважды в день, или 728 раз в году. Чаще всего люди врут своим матерям: этим грешат 25% мужчин и 20% женщин, пишет Daily Telegraph.

Самой распространенной ложью у мужчин является: "Я не так много выпил", у женщин: "Все нормально. Я в порядке".

Мужчины часто врут, когда говорят то же "Все нормально. Я в порядке". Также им часто приходится кривить душой при словах "Извини, я не слышал твой звонок", "Я стою в пробке", "Ты похудела", "Это то, что я всегда хотел".

К фразам, которые женщины зачастую произносят неискренне, относятся: "Я не знаю, где это. Я это не брала", "У меня болит голова", "Я купила это на распродаже", "Нет, я не выкидывала это".

----------


## Sanych

Тут как бы второй этап жизни начинается. дети подросли. Пристроить конечно надо, но пелёнки-распашонки стирать уже не надо постоянно. Можно и расслабиться.

----------


## Sanych

> Мужчины врут три раза в день, женщины – только два


Правильно. Женщины только 2. До обеда и после

----------


## Irina

> Тут как бы второй этап жизни начинается. дети подросли. Пристроить конечно надо, но пелёнки-распашонки стирать уже не надо постоянно. Можно и расслабиться


Вот у меня я думаю такой этап в жизни уже начался, хоть мне и далеко до 50. Сын взрослый, всё устроено, но что-то вместо радости грустно становится))

----------


## Irina

*Ученые выяснили, почему загораются ноутбуки*

*ЛОНДОН, 19 мая. Исследователи из Кембриджского университета утверждают, что литиевые аккумуляторы в телефонах и ноутбуках загораются из-за дендритов — кристаллов, которые образуются на поверхности лития.*

Как пишет «Руформатор» со ссылкой на Тelegraph, дендритами называют кристаллы, по форме напоминающие ветвистое дерево. Они образуются на поверхности лития в аккумуляторе. Это приводит к короткому замыканию, перегреву и воспламенению батареи.

Кембриджские ученые намерены изучить процесс формирования дендритов в аккумуляторе. Для этого они будут использовать метод ядерной магнитно-резонансной спектроскопии.

Результаты исследования ученые передадут производителям электронных устройств. Клэр Грей, профессор химического факультета в Кембридже, заявил, что выпуск высокоемких аккумуляторов следующего поколения придется отложить до тех пор, пока проблема возгорания не будет решена.

Напомним, что возгорания аккумуляторов портативных ПК стали причиной громких скандалов, которые впоследствии спровоцировали отзывы миллионов батарей по всему миру.

----------


## Irina

*Британские дети предпочитают семье Facebook

ЛОНДОН, 19 мая. Результаты исследования, проведенного в Великобритании в преддверии «Недели семьи», шокировали британскую общественность.*

Как сообщает MIGnews со ссылкой на The Sun, социологи опросили 3000 взрослых и 1000 детей, и выяснилось, что две трети родителей считают семью самым важным в жизни своих детей, но согласны с ними лишь 49% отпрысков, т.е меньше половины.

28% подростков сообщили, что самое важное в их жизни, это не деньги, не здоровье, не спорт, не школа, не животные, и, уж конечно, не родители, а социальная сеть Facebook. Именно она влияет на них сильнее, чем что-либо другое.

Меж тем, менее четверти родителей, полагали, что главную роль в жизни их детей играют современные высокие технологии.

Также выяснилось, что, прежде всего, данная статистика относится к неполным семьям. Причем о том, что Facebook играет главную роль в их жизни, заявили 62% подростков, живущих только с мамой, и 10% живущих только с папой. В полных семьях лишь 7% детей, считает, что социальные сети важнее семьи.

Ранее специалисты из британской компании Ofcom подсчитали, сколько детей, невзирая на запреты и наставления родителей, регулярно используют социальные сети наподобие Facebook, Bebo или MySpace. Как оказалось, почти каждый пятый ребенок в возрасте от 8 до 12 лет общается на популярных сетевых ресурсах, при этом каждый шестой родитель даже не в курсе виртуальных похождений своего чада.Более того, в отчете британских аналитиков есть данные о том, что более 37% детей в возрасте от пяти до семи лет хотя бы раз посещали Facebook. По словам исследователей Ofcom, эти цифры должны заставить родителей серьезно задуматься о безопасности своих детей, ведь даже в «Условиях использования» этих социальных сетей четко оговорены возрастные ограничения: зарегистрироваться в них могут только лица, достигшие 13 лет.

Впрочем, о базовых правилах безопасности юные пользователи социальных сетей все-таки знают: так, около 83% опрошенных детей ограничивали доступ к своему профилю, оставляя возможность видеть их данные только своим друзьям, а 4% респондентов закрывали свои персональные страницы, делая их полностью приватными.

Однако помимо кибербуллинга в сети детей поджидает и другая опасность — информационная. Согласно результатам исследования Ofcom, более 70% детей младше 11 лет читают блоги и статьи в Wikipedia, принимая на веру практически каждое опубликованное слово.

----------


## Irina

*Любители выпить оказались счастливее трезвенников*

ПАРИЖ, 20 мая. Любители пива и вина оказались здоровее и счастливее трезвенников. К такому выводу пришли французские ученые, проведшие исследование на тему влияния образа жизни на здоровье и эмоциональное состояние людей, пишет The Sun.

Специалисты установили, что взрослые люди, выпивающие по две пинты (около 1 л) пива или по паре бокалов вина в день, реже страдают от депрессий, менее подвержены риску сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний и болезней легких, а также чаще занимаются спортом, чем непьющие. Кроме того, по данным экспертов, те, кто пьет вино, как правило, питаются лучше трезвенников.

Однако специалисты, проводившие исследование, отметили, что алкоголь не обладает лечебным эффектом и врачи не рекомендуют пить спиртное для профилактики заболеваний и депрессии.

----------


## Irina

*Люди радуются богатству, только если у них бедные соседи*

Счастье в деньгах, но только если у твоих соседей их меньше, выяснили британские ученые. Несмотря на значительный рост жизненного уровня британцев, отмеченный за последние 40 лет, материальное превосходство над соседями и друзьями до сих пор остается главным мотивом для заработка, пишет NEWSru.com со ссылкой на The Daily Telegraph.

В погоне за деньгами люди все больше работают, чтобы выплачивать жилищные ссуды и взбираться вверх по социальной лестнице. Однако быстроходная машина, большой дом и хорошая работа делают человека счастливым только в случае, если окружающие его люди менее состоятельны. В связи с этим британцы стали жертвами хронической неудовлетворенности, выяснил доктор Крис Бойс, специалист факультета психологии Варвикского университета.

Британская комиссия по делам домохозяйств в течение семи с лишним лет опросила более 10 тысяч человек о том, насколько счастливыми они себя чувствуют. Ответы на эти вопросы сравнили с данными об их доходах. Анализ их ответов позволил сделать вывод, что высшее счастье — это быть богаче соседей.

Исследование, озаглавленное: «Деньги и счастье: относительный уровень дохода, а не его размер, влияет на удовлетворение жизнью», было написано в соавторстве с профессором факультета психологии Варвикского университета Гордоном Брауном и доктором Саймоном Муром из Кардиффского университета и опубликовано в журнале Psychological Science.

«За последние 40 лет наши машины стали быстрее, но у наших соседей — тоже. Если у тебя не самый большой дом или не самая быстроходная машина в округе, это не дает тебе такого высокого эмоционального заряда, как если бы ни у кого больше таких не было», — отметил доктор Бойс. И даже если ты зарабатываешь миллион фунтов стерлингов в год, это не сделает тебя счастливым, если твои друзья зарабатывают по два миллиона.

Таким образом, люди, карабкающиеся вверх по социальной лестнице, руководствуются желанием не отставать от других. Нескончаемая погоня за ростом благосостояния приводит к обогащению общества, но оно от этого не становится счастливее. Так что счастье не в деньгах и даже не в их количестве, а в превосходстве над другими. Поэтому исследование ставит вопрос, полезно ли для страны постоянное стремление к экономическому росту.

Ранее исследователи Университета Торонто(/Канада) и Стэнфордского университета (США) пришли к выводу, что люди, работающие с почасовой оплатой, имеют более прочные связи между доходом и чувством счастья. Эксперты изучили взаимосвязь между зарплатой и показателями счастья, сосредоточив внимание на организационных мероприятиях по выплате денег за различные виды работ. Оказалось, что способ получения материальной прибыли после сделанной работы тоже влияет на личные ощущения счастья – почти в той же мере, как и сфера трудовой деятельности и время работы. Люди, получающие почасовую зарплату, имели более высокие показатели психо-эмоционального благополучия.

----------


## Sanych

> Люди радуются богатству, только если у них бедные соседи


Надо же им с кем-то сравнивать

----------


## Irina

> материальное превосходство над соседями и друзьями до сих пор остается главным мотивом для заработка,


Кстати, не такой уж и плохой мотив - всегда есть к чему стремиться

----------


## Irina

> Любители пива и вина оказались здоровее и счастливее трезвенников


Вот про что я и говорила - никакая зараза их не берет

----------


## Irina

*На британском телевидении будут рекламировать аборты*

ЛОНДОН, 21 мая. На британском телевидении впервые появится реклама услуг по прерыванию беременности, сообщает портал Med Media со ссылкой на The Daily Telegraph. Эфирное время на канале «Channel 4» выкупила сеть клиник репродуктивного здоровья Marie Stopes International.

Рекламные ролики продолжительностью 30 секунд появятся на канале после 22 часов во время трансляции новой телеигры «The Million Pound Drop» с 24 по 29 мая 2010 года. Сообщается, что в роликах не будет упоминаться слово «аборт». Видеоряд будет сопровождаться слоганом «Вы опоздали?» (Are you late?), а также номером телефона доверия.

Реклама абортов будет транслироваться несмотря на запрет коммерческого продвижения такого рода услуг, наложенный британской Комиссией по рекламе на радио или телевидении. Marie Stopes удалось обойти этот запрет, так как сеть медучреждений является благотворительной некоммерческой организацией. Представители организации отметили, что рекламные материалы также появятся в печатных СМИ.

Инициатива Marie Stopes вызвала бурную критику со стороны общественных и религиозных организаций. Руководство организации в свою очередь сообщило, что в 2009 году в круглосуточную службу доверия позвонили 350 тыс. женщин, из которых лишь 65 тыс. был сделан аборт, тогда как большинство звонивших решили сохранить беременность.

Представитель компании отмечает, что сейчас, 40 лет спустя после легализации абортов, пора перестать воспринимать эту тему как запретную. По данным статистики каждая третья женщина делает аборт в возрасте до 45 лет, передает Daily Telegraph.

Дебаты о разрешении коммерческого продвижения услуг по прерыванию беременности на телевидении и радио были проведены британской Комиссией по рекламе в марте 2009 года. Однако в результате стороны не пришли к единому мнению, и реклама абортов так и не была разрешена.

----------


## Irina

*Британские ученые предлагают сластенам шоколад в виде аэрозоля*

ЛОНДОН, 21 мая. Ученые Гарвардского университета изобрели заменитель шоколада под названием Le Whif в виде аэрозоля. Теперь любители шоколада смогут наслаждаться лакомством, не волнуясь о поглощаемых калориях, сообщает портал Грузия-online.

По форме флакона аэрозоль похож на губную помаду. Распыляя частицы темного шоколада в ротовую полость, спрей дает полное ощущение целой плитки шоколада. Диетологи отмечают, что данное изобретение может помочь держать аппетит под контролем.

Яркие ингаляторы стоят около £2 каждый. Есть три разновидности порошкового шоколада: обычный, малиновый и мятный. Каждое устройство рассчитано всего лишь на 8-10 использований, что делает удовольствие не дешевым.

Критики сомневаются в том, что удовольствие от надкусывания плитки шоколада можно заменить просто его вкусом. Плюс, запах и вкус пищи лишь разжигает аппетит, а не подавляет его. Также у самого шоколада есть масса позитивных свойств, которые нельзя оценить, вдыхая шоколадную крошку.

----------


## Irina

*«Пивной живот» приводит к возрастному слабоумию*

Сотрудники Медицинской школы при Бостонском университете (США) обнаружили связь между лишним весом и болезнью Альцгеймера, сообщает портал Компьюлента.

Ученые обследовали более 700 человек в возрасте около 60 лет (70% испытуемых — женщины), у них измерили индекс массы тела (соотношение веса и роста — BMI), окружность талии и с помощью сканера определили количество брюшного жира.

Выяснилось, что с ростом BMI у человека уменьшается объем мозга, что повышает вероятность возникновения деменции. Риск развития слабоумия был увеличен у тех, у кого лишние килограммы скопились в области живота и талии. При этом связь между наличием висцерального жира вокруг внутренних органов и меньшим объемом мозга не зависела от общего веса.

Как передает BBC, руководитель исследований Общества Альцгеймера (Alzheimer's Society), доктор Сьюзан Соренсен говорит: «Это не удивительно, ведь большой живот ассоциируется с высоким кровяным давлением, уровнем холестирина и диабетом — всеми главными факторами риска возникновения деменции».

Исследователи подчеркивают: несмотря на то что выводы носят предварительный характер, они уже помогают понять, какие механизмы лежат в основе связи ожирения с деменцией. Новые исследования в этом направлении позволят разработать методы терапии, предотвращающие развитие болезни Альцгеймера.

Напомним также, что месяц назад ученые из Калифорнийского университета заявили: ожирение в последующем увеличивает риск развития болезни Альцгеймера. Их исследование продемонстрировало, что носители генетической мутации FTO, связанной с перееданием и избыточной массой тела, имеют меньший по объему мозг, чем все прочие. Доказано и то, что ожиревшие люди имеют на 8% меньше мозговых тканей, чем их ровесники с нормальным весом.

----------


## Irina

> заменитель шоколада под названием Le Whif в виде аэрозоля


Я бы с удовольствием попробовала

----------


## Irina

*На улицах Японии появятся электромобили из бамбука и бумаги*

ТОКИО, 23 мая. Группа японских компаний намерена начать продажу трехколесного электрического автомобильчика, сделанного из традиционных для Японии материалов, в том числе бамбука и бумаги. Как пишет «Популярная механика», Meguru (яп. «двигаться») – это в большей степени авто-рикша, нежели автомобиль, и разработано это транспортное средство для использования в качестве городского такси.

Впереди расположено место водителя («креслом» назвать его непросто, больше подойдет название «табуретка водителя»), сзади – диванчик для двух пассажиров.

Основной вклад в создание Meguru внесли металлургическая компания Yodogawa и производитель ножей Kinki Knives Industries в Осаке. Отчетливо выраженный «японский стиль» автомобилю помогли придать ремесленники Киото. В общем, судя по количеству разработчиков, это действительно «народный» автомобиль.

Окрашенная красной эмалью стальная рама Meguru напоминает тории – ритуальные врата синтоистских святилищ. Пол покрыт бамбуком, а похожие на два веера двери сделаны из японской бумаги васи. Когда наступает ночь, автомобильчик приобретает сходство с большим фонарем благодаря внутренним лампам, которые светят сквозь бумажные двери.

Литий-ионная батарея Meguru требует два часа на подзарядку от домашней электросети и аккумулирует достаточно энергии, чтобы проехать около 40 км. Максимальная скорость этого транспортного средства (между прочим, уже официально зарегистрированного в Японии) составляет 40 км/ч.

Планируется массовый выпуск Meguru, который будет стоить менее, чем $10 000. Электромобиль рекламировался как позитивный пример сотрудничества мелких производителей Осаки, которые сильно пострадали в результате экономического кризиса.

В целом, Meguru не будет выбиваться из общего городского пейзажа Киото и Нара, в которых современные автомобили привычно делят улицы со старомодными рикшами. Нулевой уровень выбросов при езде порадует тех, кто заботится об окружающей среде, а приезжим будет интересно проникнуться духом старой Японии.

Ранее сообщалось, что американская компания Better Place вышла на новый этап своего развития – построила и запустила в работу первую в мире станцию горячей замены аккумуляторных батарей для электрических такси. В  ходе 90-дневного теста девять специально отобранных водителей, а также команда разработчиков будут изучать дальность пробега авто, время, уходящее на смену батарей, и их износ в реальных условиях. По предварительным расчетам, каждая машина сможет проехать на одной зарядке около 300 километров. 26 апреля на линию вышли три электрических кроссовера, переделанных из модели Nissan Dualis. Все машины приписаны к парку крупнейшего японского оператора такси – Nihon Kotsu. Для вызова электрических такси была даже организована отдельная телефонная линия. Если опыт пройдет удачно, то, возможно, все таксопарки Токио постепенно пересядут на электромобили проекта Better Place, а это 60 тысяч машин, для которых потребуется построить не менее 300 «сменных» станций.

----------


## Sanych

Видел видео о нём. Но цена заявленная - 10 000 $ Есть машины из железа за такую цену и причём то же новые

----------


## Irina

*«Золотую пальмовую ветвь» увез тайский режиссер*

КАННЫ, 23 мая. «Золотую пальмовую ветвь» увез из Парижа тайский режиссер Апичатпонг Верасетакул. Как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, лента мастера «Дядя Бунми, вспоминающий свои прошлые жизни» стала победителем 63-го Каннского фестиваля.

«Я не ожидал получить эту награду. После съемочной площадки моего малобюджетного фильма в джунглях, весь этот мир гламура и телекамер кажется нереальным. Мне нужно время, день или два, чтобы осознать происходящее», — заявил Апичатпонг Верасетхакулна церемонии вручения награды.

Гран-при фестиваля удостоена картина француза Ксавье Бовуа «Боги и люди». Это фильм фильм про духовный подвиг христианских монахов в Алжире, похищенных при загадочных обстоятельствах, а затем убитых, уточняют «Вести».

«Что мне нравится, так это то, что работы режиссеров абсолютно непохожи. Здесь, в Каннах, ты будто путешествуешь по миру. Фильмы переносят тебя в Чад, в Таиланд. Все мы, режиссеры, очень разные, занимаемся одним делом, и в то же время говорим на разных, во всех смыслах, языках», — говорит Ксавье Бовуа, режиссер.

У французов в воскресенье было и еще два повода для радости. Приза за лучшую режиссуру удостоился их соотечественник Матье Амальрик с фильмом «Турне», а актриса Жульет Бинош, ставшая лицом 63-го фестиваля, получила награду за лучшую женскую роль в фильме главного любимчика местной критики иранца Аббаса Кияростами «Заверенная копия».

За лучшую актерскую работу награжден испанец Хавьер Бардем сыгравший главную роль в новой драме Алехандро Гонсалеса Иньяриту «Biutiful». Хавьер Бардем, который посвятил эту работу, в том числе своей возлюбленной, Пенелопе Круз, поздравил с победой и коллегу-итальянца Элио Джермано из фильма «Наша жизнь». Приз в номинации лучший актер в этом году присудили сразу двум исполнителям.

Напомним, среди 19-ти претендентов на «Золотую пальмовую ветвь» был и фильм Никиты Михалкова «Утомленные солнцем-2 — Предстояние». Его премьера прошла на набережной Круазет 21 мая.

Как ранее сообщалось, впервые Каннский фестиваль прошел в 1946 году, хотя планировался еще на осень 1939 года. Помешала война. С 1946 года кинофестиваль стал проводиться ежегодно.

Главная награда Каннского кинофестиваля «Золотая пальмовая ветвь» вручается с 1955 года.

«Золотая пальмовая ветвь» присуждается за лучший полнометражный и лучший короткометражный фильмы. Первой «Золотой пальмовой ветви», действительно выполняемой из золота, был удостоен американский фильм Дэлберта Манна «Марти».

Существуют еще и другие награды: Большой специальный приз жюри, награды за лучшее исполнение мужской и женской ролей, приз за лучший сценарий, лучшую режиссуру, лучшую операторскую работу, «Золотая камера» за лучший дебют. Жюри может также присудить еще одну премию полнометражному фильму и две — короткометражным фильмам.

----------


## BiZ111

*Россияне стали меньше любить белорусов*

Согласно последним исследованиям, количество граждан России, испытывающих наибольшую симпатию к белорусам, снижается.

Так, в 2005 году, по данным ВЦИОМ, белорусам симпатизировали 12% опрошенных, в 2006-м чувства резко охладели – 7%. В 2009 они снова выросли – 13%, в 2010 – упали до 10%.

Вообще, что неудивительно, наибольшую симпатию россияне испытывают к россиянам -36%. После белорусов с 10% идут украинцы - 9%.

Также тепло россияне относятся к европейцам и представителям всех славянских народов - по 8%.

Негативные эмоции у россиян по-прежнему вызывают представители кавказских народов - 29%. Значительно реже говорят о нелюбви к выходцам из Средней Азии - 6%. По 3% недолюбливают китайцев и евреев. Большинство опрошенных заявляют, что одинаково хорошо относится ко всем народам и национальностям - 56%.

Что касается причины негативных эмоций, то респонденты ссылаются на опасения, связанные с угрозой террористических актов (13 и нежеланием приезжих считаться с нормами и обычаями, принятыми в России (11. По 6% опрошенных раздражает внешность, манера поведения мигрантов, низкий уровень культуры и контроль определенных сфер бизнеса.

----------


## Sanych

Ещё бы. Политика, мать её.

----------


## Irina

*Сон в неправильной позе может довести до импотенции

МОСКВА, 24 мая. Ученые выявили, что каждое второе сексуальное расстройство обусловлено неправильной позой тела во время сна, передает РБК.*

Так, мужчинам, которые любят спать на животе, грозит импотенция. Происходит это по той причине, что под тяжестью тела происходит сдавливание мочевого пузыря и зажимается желудок. И, что самое опасное, происходит сильное нарушение кровообращения.

Кроме того, циркуляция крови нарушается при неправильном выборе подушек для сна. Так, слишком высокие подушки приведут к тому, что гипофиз перестанет вырабатывать достаточное количество гормонов из-за недостатка кровообращения.

Ученые настоятельно рекомендуют внимательно подходить к выбору места и позы для сна. В противном случае будет не избежать визита к врачу.

----------


## Irina

*Гильдия продюссеров России предложила сажать Интернет-провайдеров за распространение ворованного контента на пять лет.*

В настящее время за распространение на своих сайтах «ворованной» музыки, фильмов и литературных текстов владельцам таких ресурсов светит до пяти лет тюрьмы.

Но скоро отправлять за решетку будут и интернет провайдеров, которые обеспечиват доступ к таким сайтам, как, например Torrents.ru, и при этом никакой ответственности не несут.

Такие предложения содержатся в поправках к закону "О связи", рассмотренных сегодня на коллеги Минкомсвязи России:

- Провайдеры в этой ситуации говорят, что лишь только обеспечивают своих абонентов техническими возможностями доступа в интернет, например, проводами, - заявил Life News руководитель юридической службы Гильдии продюсеров Сергей Семенов. - Но это неправда. Они на самом деле в курсе того, какую информацию скачивают в интернете их клиенты.

- Если они узнают, что кто-то нарушил авторские права, они обязаны блокировать эти сайты, - добаляет он. - Тем более, когда к ним поступила жалоба от настоящих владельцев песни или фильма.

Сергей Семенов также утверждает, что в судах интернет-провайдеры должны фигурировать как сообщники и получать аналогичные уголовные сроки и административные штрафы. Ведь скачивание нелегальной информации и музыки - одна из основных статей доходов этих кампаний.

Кроме того, по мнению экспертов, ввести наказание для провайдеров просто необходимо. Ведь даже если закрыть какой-нибудь назаконный сайт, он моментально открывается, регистрируясь у другого провайдера.

Поправки в закон "О связи" должны быть подготовлены правительством уже осенью этого года.

----------


## Irina

*В США начались испытания вакцины от никотиновой зависимости

Новый препарат под названием NicVAX разработан и произведен компанией Nabi Biopharmaceuticals в Роквилле, штат Мэриленд. Его испытания планируется провести в 25 регионах США.*

В ходе этих испытаний тысяче добровольцев на протяжении 12 месяцев несколько раз введут вакцину или плацебо. Для участия в исследовании отобраны люди в возрасте от 18 до 65 лет, которые выкуривают не менее 10 сигарет в день и имеют мотивацию бросить эту привычку. Результаты испытаний планируется получить в начале 2012 года. В случае их успеха фармкомпания незамедлительно подаст заявку на разрешение к применению препарата в Управление по контролю за продуктами и лекарствами США (FDA).

Действие NicVAX заключается в том, что иммунная система курильщика начинает вырабатывать антитела, которые связывают поступающий в кровоток никотин, не позволяя ему проникнуть в мозг и реализовать свой эффект. Таким образом, выкуренная сигарета перестает облегчать симптомы абстиненции и приносить удовольствие.

После однократного введения вакцины антитела остаются в крови на протяжении нескольких месяцев, в силу чего она может оказывать профилактику рецидивов курения (при лечении никотиновой зависимости большинством существующих методов частота рецидивов доходит до 90 процентов в первый год после отказа от курения).

----------


## Irina

*Семьи погибших на "Распадской" подверглись вымогательствам*

Губернатор Кемеровской области Аман Тулеев потребовал от начальника ГУВД Кемеровской области Александра Елина закрепить за каждой семьей, потерявшей близких на шахте «Распадская», сотрудника милиции, поручил провести расследование факта вымогательств и привлечь вымогателей к ответственности.

Поводом послужило обращение вдовы шахтера к губернатору с просьбой защитить ее от вымогателей. В письме говорится, что к ней домой пришли трое молодых людей и в грубой форме заявили, что она должна отдать им 500 000 руб. из миллиона, подлежащего выплате после смерти мужа, или они не гарантируют безопасности ее ребенка. Рэкетиры заявили, что у них есть список всех получивших выплаты.

По словам вдовы, в квартиру другой женщины также приходили похожие люди и требовали денег.

Женщина обратилась в местное УВД. Следователь дал ей несколько фотографий, на одной из них она опознала приезжавшего к ней человека. Следователь сказал, что это Дмитрий Ширяев, который является лидером местного организованной преступной группировки «Вокзальские», и отказался принять заявление, объяснив это тем, что «это крупная и могущественная группировка, которая не первый год держит в страхе город».

----------


## Irina

> В письме говорится, что к ней домой пришли трое молодых людей и в грубой форме заявили, что она должна отдать им 500 000 руб. из миллиона, подлежащего выплате после смерти мужа, или они не гарантируют безопасности ее ребенка.


Позор. Раньше даже у бандюков совесть была, а теперь полный беспредел.

----------


## Irina

*
Тайский филиал ада

В храмовом комплексе в центральной части Таиланда можно увидеть, что ждет грешников после смерти.*

Храмовый комплекс Ват Пхай Рон Вуа (Wat Phai Rong Wua), расположенный в центральной части Таиланда, знакомит посетителей не только с множеством различных статуй Будды, но и с весьма своеобразными скульптурными композициями, изображающими тайскую версию мук ада.

Посетители комплекса могут увидеть, что после смерти будет с теми, кто совершает плохие поступки при жизни: нехороших тайцев будут варить в котлах, сажать на кол, рвать на части, отдавать на съедение монстрам и подвергать прочим кровавым пыткам. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Во Франции разработан будильник, который варит кофе*

ПАРИЖ, 25 мая. Необычный будильник придумал дизайнер Elodie Delassus. CoffeeTime будит осторожно и не вызывает стресса у организма в отличие от резко звучащих будильников. Он источает аромат свежеприготовленного кофе и заставляет человека просыпаться по собственному желанию, передает портал Еquipnet.

Будильник CoffeeTime представляет по сути кофеварку. Пользоваться им довольно просто: нужно заранее установить кофейную капсулу в сам будильник, и в нужное время аромат свежесваренного напитка разбудит усиливающимся ароматом.

По форме CoffeeTime больше похож на песочные часы, нежели на аппарат для приготовления кофе, тем не менее, сочетает в себе функции обоих предметов.  

Успех CoffeeTime на рынке объясняется просто. По данным исследований ученых, оптимальным для человеческого организма является медленное пробуждение в течение 40 минут. Поэтому усиливающийся аромат кофе будит намного эффективнее, нежели насильственное пробуждение от резкого звонка. К тому же, владельца CoffeeTime будет ожидать чашка бодрящего напитка.

----------


## Irina

*ЛОНДОН, 25 мая. Британские социологи уверяют, что каждая 5 женщина думает, что она вышла замуж не за того человека.*

Результаты исследования были получены путем анкетирования 1250 женщин в возрасте 35-44 лет. Было также установлено, что 58% представительниц слабого пола, не взирая на такие мысли, очень счастливы в браке и не жалеют о выборе партнера, передает портал YoRead.

Любопытно, что 1 из 12 женщин считает, что она никогда не выйдет замуж. Хотя эти женщины и не хотят присутствия постоянного мужчины в своей жизни, завести ребенка они все-таки хотят.

Как выяснили ученые, замужние женщины чаще откладывают денежные сбережения, чем одинокие. Каждая шестая разведенная женщина не надеется на своего бывшего мужа в денежном отношении, и обеспечивает себя сама.

Напомним, российские специалисты считают, что для сохранения гармоничных отношений в браке женщинам стоит чаще задумываться о собственной внешности. Ведь, как известно, мужчины любят глазами.

Сексолог Евгений Кульгавчук говорит: «Поддержание женщиной себя в форме способствует сексуальному влечению супруга. Кроме этого, для многих мужчин важен и элемент общественного признания. Ухоженная, стройная  и красивая жена является неким доспехом для демонстрации при «выходе в люди».

----------


## Sanych

Интересно, сколько мужчин так думают???

----------


## Irina

> Интересно, сколько мужчин так думают???


Ты знаешь Саныч, я думаю что столько же, если не больше. И  не каждая пятая, а каждая 3-я. Просто ещё 2 боятся себе в этом признаться.

----------


## BiZ111

> Ты знаешь Саныч, я думаю что столько же, если не больше. И  не каждая пятая, а каждая 3-я. Просто ещё 2 боятся себе в этом признаться.


А можно конкретные рассчёты: почему 33% женщин (1 млрд человек) думают, что вышли замуж не за того мужчину?

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, просто есть такие исследования о том, что треть женщин даже при анонимных опросах не говорят правды, так как ещё на что-то надеются. Я думаю что может это  хоть один вопрос на который была отвечено правдиво. (Говорите вы правду при опросах и тестировании или нет. И почему)

----------


## BiZ111

Ну, в общем, много слов, и одна пи*жь без цыфр

"Британские социологи уверяют, что каждая 5 женщина думает"
"были получены путем анкетирования 1250 женщин"

Не слишком ли громкие уверения на фоне такой никчемной кучки британских женщин?

Не нахожу ни одного объективного зерна в деятельности социологов (+статистика)

----------


## Sanych

В кафе белорусов заставят ходить с паспортом  

С 1 июня человеку, который захотел попасть в интернет из кафе, придется предоставить данные своего компьютера и паспорт.

Все будет записано в специальный электронный журнал. И, в случае чего, можно будет отследить все, на какие сайты ходил человек со своего компьютера, сообщает «Комсомольская правда в Беларуси».

Самый главный вопрос: коснется ли это нововведение только интернет-кафе или и в обычные кафе, где есть бесплатный wi-fi для посетителей, тоже придется ходить с паспортом?

«Указ президента не предусматривает исключений, - прокомментировал генеральный директор УП «Надежные программы» (портал TUT.BY, хостинг-провайдер hoster.by) Юрий Зиссер, который участвовал в обсуждении законопроекта на разных этапах. - Так что это коснется и обычных кафе - им придется просить у посетителей паспорта. Хотя инструкция новая и к ней пока много вопросов».

Владельцы и администраторы кафе и ресторанов от нового правила не в восторге. Обычно бесплатный wi-fi привлекал к ним серьезных клиентов.

_«Мы вряд ли будем требовать паспорта, чтобы не дискредитировать заведение, - сказали в одном из центральных столичных кафе-баров. - Постановление написано так, что непонятно, относится оно к нам или нет. Надеемся, что нет».

«Пока мы ни у кого паспорта не требуем. Но этот вопрос мы еще обсудим с директором», - рассказали в другом кафе, где часто проводят время гости столицы._

----------


## Irina

*Немецкие грабители случайно взорвали банк
25 мая 2010* 

В немецком местечке Маллис (Malliss), земля Мекленбург - Передняя Померания, грабители случайно взорвали здание банка, который собирались ограбить, сообщает Bild. Полиция полагает, что преступники намеревались подорвать банкомат, чтобы вынуть из него наличность, но не рассчитали мощность заряда. Инцидент произошел около двух ночи 25 мая.

Взрыв был такой силы, что обломки от небольшого здания, в котором располагался филиал "Фольскбанка", магазин предметов гигиены и еще несколько офисных помещений, разлетелись в радиусе 50 метров.

Поврежденными оказались и расположенные по соседству дома, а также один из припаркованных неподалеку автомобилей. Кроме того, на газопроводе, питающем здание, начался пожар, который, впрочем, удалось вскоре потушить.

В результате инцидента никто не пострадал. На развалинах работают пожарные, спасатели и эксперты-взрывотехники, идет уборка обломков. В числе того немногого, что осталось от банка, оказался и банкомат, который в результате взрыва не пострадал.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые выяснили, что вода из-под крана чище бутилированной*

ОТТАВА, 26 мая. Группа ученых из лаборатории Ccrest (Канада) обнаружила, что в бутилированной воде 70% известных фирм содержится большое количество бактерий, сообщает Daily Telegraph. По словам ученых, такая вода содержит даже больше бактерий, чем обычная вода из-под крана.

Микробиолог доктор Сониш Азам, участвовавшая в этом исследовании, заметила, что бутилированная вода не оправдывает своей рекламы. «В некоторых бутылках уровень гетеротрофных бактерий превосходит разрешенный в сотню раз. Никто не ожидает, что бутилированная вода совсем не будет содержать микроорганизмов, но исследование показало, что их количество в такой воде крайне велико», — объяснила она.

Таким образом, нет никакой необходимости покупать воду в бутылках, если вода в кране достаточно хорошего качества. Бактерия обычно не вызывает заболеваний, однако в больших количествах она может навредить самой уязвимой части населения – беременным женщинам, детям, людям с нарушением иммунитета и пожилым людям, передает издание Вокруг света.

Как отмечает портал Аquaformula, недавно гарвардские ученые установили, что пластиковая тара способна привести к серьезным проблемам со здоровьем.

В результате экспериментов ученым удалось точно установить, что употребление напитков из таких популярных сегодня пластиковых бутылок более чем на две трети повышает содержание в организме вещества, оказывающего влияние на половые гормоны.

Вся проблема состоит в том, что при производстве упаковок и баночек для продуктов и напитков, а также детских бутылочек применяется бисфенол А, который по своему действию в человеческом организме напоминает женский гормон эстроген.

В моче испытуемых, которые в течение недели пили напитки из пластиковых бутылок, содержание бисфенола А увеличилось на 69%. Ученые опасаются, что воздействие этого вещества может быть причиной раннего полового созревания подростков.

----------


## Irina

*Двухлетний малыш из Индонезии выкуривает 40 сигарет в день*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ДЖАКАРТА, 26 мая. Двухлетний индонезийский мальчик Арди Ризал выкуривает по 40 сигарет в день и впадает в истерику, если ему не дают сигарету. Мальчик не может играть с другими детьми из-за проблем с здоровьем, но его отец считает, что самочувствие сына в полном порядке.

Ребенок страдает никотиновой зависимостью с тех пор, как его отец Мохаммед дал мальчику первую сигарету, когда Арди было 18 месяцев, пишет портал День за днем, ссылаясь на The Sun.

Теперь ребенок передвигается на игрушечном грузовике, выпуская кольца сигаретного дыма, так как из-за плохого здоровья не может бегать вместе с другими детьми.

«Он совершенно зависим. Если он не получает сигарет, он злится, кричит и бьется головой о стену. Он говорит мне, что у него кружится голова, и его тошнит», — рассказывает мать ребенка, 26-летняя Дайана.

Местные власти обещали его родителям — жителям рыбацкой деревни в Южной Суматре, купить семье автомобиль, если мальчик бросит курить.

Однако отец Арди, 30-летний торговец рыбой Мохаммед никакой угрозы здоровью ребенка не видит. «По мне, он выглядит вполне здоровым. Я не вижу проблемы», — сказал мужчина журналистам.

----------


## Jemal

> «По мне, он выглядит вполне здоровым. Я не вижу проблемы», — сказал мужчина журналистам.


Просто ужас.

----------


## Irina

> Местные власти обещали его родителям — жителям рыбацкой деревни в Южной Суматре, купить семье автомобиль, если мальчик бросит курить


И это вместо того, чтобы забрать ребенка и поместить на лечение. Жесть.

----------


## Irina

*Поляки назвали причину падения Ту-154 Леха Качиньского
26 мая 2010*

Эдмунд Клих, который является представителем Польши в комиссии, расследующей крушение Ту-154 президента Леха Качиньского, в интервью польским СМИ назвал официальную версию гибели самолета.

По его словам, после расшифровки черных ящиков стало ясно, что в катастрофе виновны пилоты лайнера, которые проигнорировали все предупреждения с земли. Несмотря на густой туман в районе смоленского аэропорта Северный, они решили рискнуть и посадить самолет.

Как отметил Э. Клих, пилоты не должны были сажать самолет, когда на высоте 100 метров не видели взлетно-посадочной полосы. Вместо того чтобы подняться, они намеренно продолжили снижение, игнорируя предупреждения диспетчеров.

Польский эксперт опроверг появившуюся ранее информацию, что пилоты не знали, на какой высоте находились. Экспертиза показала, что приборы предупреждали их об опасности.

Еще один польский эксперт Томаш Хипки считает, что вина лежит не только на пилотах, но и на всей системе подготовки в Польше. По его словам, это уже не первая катастрофа, при которой военные летчики предпочитают идти на неоправданный риск: "Самое плохое - из предыдущих ошибок не были сделаны надлежащие выводы".

Ранее польские эксперты подтвердили, что в кабине пилотов находился главком ВВС Польши. Они не смогли доказать, что он действительно оказывал давление на летчиков. "Но очевидно, что сложно было не испытывать давления в его присутствии", - подчеркнул Э. Клих.

В результате падения лайнера Ту-154 под Смоленском погибли президент Польши Лех Качиньский с супругой, а также десятки польских военных и общественных деятелей. Делегация из Варшавы летела в Россию, чтобы почтить память польских офицеров, расстрелянных сотрудниками НКВД в 1940г. в Катынском лесу.

----------


## Irina

*Пошлины на ввоз в Беларусь автомобилей для физлиц с 1 июля останутся на прежнем уровне
26 мая 2010 » Новость дня
Владимир Матвеев, БЕЛТА*

Пошлины на ввоз в Беларусь автомобилей для физлиц с 1 июля останутся на прежнем уровне. Об этом сообщил сегодня журналистам в Палате представителей председатель Государственного таможенного комитета Беларуси Александр Шпилевский, передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

"У нас схожие позиции с Казахстаном, но Россия настроена на то, чтобы ввести таможенные пошлины, которые существуют в отношении юрлиц. Думаю, что эта проблема не решится с 1 июля", - сказал Александр Шпилевский.

Таким образом, этот вопрос будет оформлен в качестве изъятия из режима единой таможенной территории. "Если об ином не договоримся", - добавил председатель ГТК.

Кроме того, скорее всего, останется изъятие по нефти и нефтепродуктам, так как российская сторона не меняет свою позицию в данном вопросе, отметил Александр Шпилевский.

----------


## Irina

*В центре Ставрополя прогремел взрыв. По данным краевого МВД, погибли 4 человека, 40 пострадали.*

По информации ГТРК "Ставрополье", взрыв прогремел примерно в 18.00 по московскому времени возле Дворца культуры и спорта на улице Ленина в Ставрополе. Бомба была заложена на козырьке при входе в здание.

Речь идет о самодельном взрывном устройстве, не начиненном поражающими элементами. В СКП считают, что произошел теракт.

Мощность взрывного устройства составила примерно 200 граммов в тротиловом эквиваленте.

Стоит отметить, что во Дворце культуры и спорта в среду вечером должен был состояться концерт ансамбля "Вайнах - легенда Кавказа" из Чеченской Республики.

По факту произошедшего взрыва возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ч.2 ст. 105 Уголовного кодекса РФ (убийство двух и более лиц, совершенное общеопасным способом), ч.2 ст.222 УК РФ (незаконный оборот взрывчатых веществ).

В Ставрополь выехал временно исполняющий обязанности заместителя председателя Следственного комитета при прокуратуре РФ - руководитель Главного следственного управления Следственного комитета по Северо-Кавказскому и Южному федеральным округам Борис Карнаухов, а также следователи и криминалисты Главного следственного управления Следственного комитета по Северо-Кавказскому и Южному федеральным округам для оказания помощи в расследовании уголовного дела, возбужденного по данному факту.

----------


## Irina

*Собакам Триеста запретили «справлять нужду» на колеса автомобилей*

РИМ, 26 мая. В скором времени для владельцев собак потребуются специальные курсы для лучшего планирование нужд их питомцев. А если они окажутся не в состоянии контролировать физиологические потребности своего четвероногого друга, то им придется раскошелиться.

Новое положение в Триесте предусматривает не только обязательство носить с собой лопатку и мешочек для сбора собачьих экскрементов (при неисполнении штраф от  €250 до  €1500, но также и штрафы в размере от  €50 до  €300 евро владельцам, которые разрешают своим псам справлять малую нужду на колеса автомобилей, мотоциклов и скутеров, передает портал Италия по-русски.

Данное решение уже вызвало беспокойство и замешательство среди почти 12 тыс. зарегистрированных владельцев собак в городе. Кроме того, хоть многие и отрицают, но вечерняя прогулка, предоставленная собаке, своей главной целью ставит удовлетворение физиологических потребностей организма животного.

Но штрафы не ограничивается только за «полив» колес, хозяевам собак придется быть осторожными и не давать своим питомцам писать на двери, витрины магазинов, лавочки в парках, на цветочные вазоны и на все, что может подпадать под понятие объектов обустройства городской территории. Для удовлетворения своей собачьей нужды им остаются доступными лишь стены, деревья и тротуары.

Настоящая проблема, однако, заключается в применение штрафа: для наказания владельца необходимо застать пса в момент совершения «преступления». Даже если регулярно выгуливать своего четвероногого друга выводит лишь десятая часть от 12 тысяч зарегистрированных собаководов, то и для них довольно трудно мобилизовать армию инспекторов.

Но и людям, справляющим малую нужду на улице в Триесте, живется не сладко, администрация и по отношению к ним неумолима: другой коммунальный регламент предполагает наказания в  €500 штрафа для тех, кто был пойман за удовлетворением своих физиологических потребностей на улицах города. Решение, которое уже принесло значительные доходы в муниципальную казну, особенно богаты «сборы» в субботу вечером.

----------


## Irina

*Западноукраинский селянин утонул в цистерне с брагой*

КИЕВ, 26 мая. Житель села Пониковица Бродовского района Львовской области утонул в цистерне с брагой, сообщает Lenta.Ru. Инцидент произошел вчера.

По данным милиции, цистерна, в которой утонул 63-летний мужчина, стояла во дворе дома одного из селян. Емкость цистерны с брагой составляла около 4-х тонн.

При каких обстоятельствах житель Пониковицы упал в цистерну с алкогольным напитком, не уточняется.

----------


## Sanych

> Емкость цистерны с брагой составляла около 4-х тонн.


Вот дают украинцы.

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, и не говори - у нас бы посадили за такое количество сразу и надолго)))

----------


## Irina

*Полиция снимает с индонезийских женщин джинсы и дарит им юбки*

ДЖАКАРТА, 28 мая. Власти индонезийской провинции Ачех выделили 20 тыс. юбок для кампании по борьбе с женскими обтягивающими джинсами. 

В ближайшие 2 месяца юбки будут выдавать женщинам, одетым неподобающе с точки зрения традиционных исламских норм, передает Lenta.Ru.

По словам губернатора провинции Западный Ачех Рамли Мансура, право судить о том, кто из женщин одет вызывающе, предоставлено исламской полиции. В случае, если женщину задержат в джинсах три раза подряд, ей грозит двухнедельный срок заключения.

Нелегальной стала и продажа джинсов в местных магазинах. Нарушителей будут лишать права на торговую деятельность.

По данным полиции недавно уже были задержаны 18 женщин, которые катались на мопедах, одетые в джинсы. В полицейском участке у каждой из нарушительниц изъяли джинсы, а взамен дали длинную юбку. Все задержанные были отпущены после предоставления данных о себе и беседы с мусульманскими духовными лицами.

Нововведение касается только проживающих в провинции Ачех мусульманок. Тем не менее, развернутая местными властями кампания вызвала волну протеста со стороны правозащитников, которые усматривают в ней нарушение как международных и конституционных правовых норм.

Напомним, Индонезия является страной с самым многочисленным мусульманским населением в мире. Большинство из 200 млн индонезийских мусульман придерживаются умеренных взглядов, однако в некоторых консервативных провинциях запрещено употреблять алкоголь и целоваться в публичных местах.

Провинция Ачех обладает правами ограниченной автономии и является одной из наиболее традиционалистски-ориентированных территорий в стране. Так, несколько лет назад здесь был принят шариатский закон, предусматривающий смертную казнь через побивание камнями за супружескую измену.

----------


## BiZ111

*Итоги конкурса Евровидение 2010*



Победительницей песенного конкурса "Евровидение-2010" стала 18-летняя Лена Мейер-Ландрут с песней Satellite из Германии. Она набрала 246 баллов. Второе место у Турции, третье – у Румынии. Финал конкурса завершился поздно вечером 29 мая на сцене Telenor Arena в норвежском Осло.

*Белорусские* участники – группа "3+2" с 18 баллами оказалась на *24-м месте*. Приятно удивила Грузия, поставившая белорусам максимальный балл. 3 балла белорусам поставили молдаване, 2 – россияне, 1 – болгары, а вот украинцы нас своим вниманием обошли. Ниже Беларуси в итоговой таблице оказалась лишь Великобритания. Кстати, как стало известно 29 мая, в своем полуфинале белорусы заняли 9-е место. 

Всего в финале "Евровидения-2010" принимали участие представители 25 стран: Азербайджана, Испании, Норвегии, Молдовы, Кипра, Боснии и Герцеговины, Бельгии, Сербим, Беларуси, Ирландии, Греции, Великобритании, Грузии, Турции, Албании, Исландии, Украины, Франции, Румынии, России, Армении, Германии, Португалии, Израиля и Дании.

С результатами голосования в полуфиналах и финале можно ознакомиться на официальном сайте конкурса. 

Белорусы исполнили песню Butterflies Макса Фадеева и Мальки Чаплин. В состав группы "3+2" входят Артем Михаленко, Егиазар Фарашян, Юлия Шишко, сестры-близнецы Алена и Нинель Карпович. Вместе с молодыми артистами на сцену вышел шведский пианист Роберт Уэллс.

Кроме Лены, на сцену дважды выходил представитель Испании

Стоит отметить, что представителю Испании пришлось дважды подняться на сцену. Все дело в том, что во время выступления Даниеля Дигеса какому-то фанату удалось "проникнуть через охрану, зайти на сцену и помешать выступлению в течение нескольких секунд". Поэтому руководство европейского вещательного союза разрешило испанцу повторить свое выступление.

Белорусы оценили соседей и Израиль

Белорусские телезрители максимальный балл поставили Музыкальному коллективу Петра Налича, представлявшему Россию. 10-ку от Беларуси получили украинцы, а 8 баллов – Израиль. Результаты голосования озвучивал чемпион Ванкувера Алексей Гришин. 

Напомним, представителям Беларуси второй раз за историю участия в "Евровидении" прошли в финал конкурса. Первым это сделал Дмитрий Колдун в 2007-м году: с песней Work your Magic он поднялся на 6-ю строчку итоговой таблицы. 

18 тысяч зрителей, Рыбак, принцесса, премьер и министр культуры

"Евровидение-2010" открыл триумфатор прошлогоднего московского конкурса норвежец белорусского происхождения Александр Рыбак со своей песней Fairytale. На шоу присутствовало 18 тысяч зрителей, в том числе крон-принцесса Норвегии Метте-Марит, премьер-министр Йенс Столтенберг, а также министр культуры Тронд Гиске. 

Прямую трансляцию из Осло вел Первый канал белорусского 
телевидения, комментировал выступления артистов Денис Курьян.
Победитель конкурса определялся путем зрительского голосования и голосования профессионального жюри. В белорусском экспертном жюри "Евровидения-2010" принимали участие Анатолий Ярмоленко (народный артист Беларуси), Валерий Гребенко (заведующий отделом звукорежиссерской студии главной дирекции телепроизводств Белтелерадиокомпании), Людмила Бородина (исполнительный продюсер телеканала ЛАД), Елена Трещинская (заместитель директора радиостанции "Радиус FM"), а также Александр Капенкин (директор дирекции студии Первого канала).

----------


## Irina

*Forbes составил рейтинг «криминальных» миллиардеров*

ВАШИНГТОН, 30 мая. Журнал Forbes опубликовал список миллиардеров, граждан разных стран, когда-либо имевших проблемы с законом. Имена богатейших людей планеты расположены в этом странном «рейтинге» не в соответствии с размерами их капитала, а согласно тюремному сроку: первые строчки в списке занимают те, кто в настоящее время находится за решеткой, затем следуют миллиардеры, скрывающиеся от правосудия и, наконец, те, кто успел отсидеть и выйти на свободу, пишет NEWSru.co.il.

Первое место в списке занимает Вонг Квонг Ю, известный как Хуан Гуанюй, был приговорен к 14 годам тюрьмы за подкуп должностного лица. В недалеком прошлом он занимал вторую строчку в списке самых богатых людей Китая. Состояние владельца торговой сети Gome Electronics и компании Gome Electrical Appliance оценивалось в $2,7 млрд. Находится в тюрьме.

На втором месте американский миллиардер Аллен Стенфорд, чье состояние оценивалось в $2,2 млрд. Ему грозит до 250 лет тюрьмы за создание финансовой пирамиды. Ожидает решения суда.

Михаил Ходорковский, гражданин России, бывший глава компании ЮКОС, состояние которого оценивалось в $15 млрд, занимает третье место. В настоящее время против него возбуждено еще одно уголовное дело. Находится в тюрьме.

На четвертой позиции — Платон Лебедев, гражданин России и ближайший деловой партнер Ходорковского. Также находится в тюрьме.

В списке есть и одна женщина. 11-е место занимает американка Марта Стюарт, одна из наиболее известных бизнес-леди. В 2004 году она была приговорена к 5 месяцам тюрьмы. Пока она находилась в местах лишения свободы, стоимость акций ее компании поднялась вдвое.

----------


## Irina

*Самой татуированной женщиной мира признана американка*

55-летняя американка Джулия Гнуссе официально признана самой татуированной женщиной мира в Книге Рекордов Гиннеса – 2010.

Как отмечает портал MIGnews, у Гнуссе была серьезная причина для того, чтобы покрыть свое тело татуирвками. Таким образом женщина хотела скрыть шрамы от кожного заболевания под названием порфирия. Кожа больных порфирией покрывается нарывами от солнечных лучей.

Все началось с одной татуировки на ноге. Теперь 95% кожи тела Джулии покрыто татуировками со сценками и жизни джунглей, мультфильмов и портретами любимых актеров.

Как ранее сообщалось, претенденткой на звание самого молодого татуировщика в мире стала трехлетняя жительница Уэльса Руби Дикинсон. Девочка начала делать первые рисунки на теле своего отца, 36-летнего Блейна Дикинсона. Для того чтобы Руби было удобно управляться с тату-машинкой, отец девочки заказал для нее модель особой конструкции. Папа маленькой татуировщицы считает, что вскоре его дочь освоит азы профессии и сможет сделать ему полноценную татуировку.

Отец Руби рассказал, что девочка часто ходит вместе с ним на работу и общение с тату-мастерами и любителями татуировок — это часть ее жизни. Как только Руби станет более уверенно наносить рисунок, отец девочки собирается подать документы на регистрацию нового мирового рекорда.

Отметим, что тату — термин, заимствованный из полинезийского языка, на таитянском диалекте слово «татау» обозначает рисунок. В английский язык это слово ввел путешественник Джеймс Кук. Он употр***л его в отчете о путешествии вокруг света, опубликованном в 1773 году. До этого татуировка в Европе была способом украшения и идентификации человеческого тела и не выделялась отдельным названием.

Татуировка является на сегодняшний день очень молодым направлением в искусстве нашего государства, не имея богатых и основательных традиций. Наша современная татуировка подвержена большому влиянию других, более богатых наследием культур.

----------


## BiZ111

Ира, сколько тебя можно учить, что подобные новости без сопровождения фото не есть гуд! 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*,  Спасибо. Я фото просто не нашла

----------


## Irina

*Умер актер Деннис Хоппер*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
30.05.2010
Американский актер и режиссер Деннис Хоппер скончался в своем доме в Венеции, штат Калифорния. Причиной смерти 74-летнего актера стал рак предстательной железы, сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на близких актера.

Злокачественная опухоль была диагностирована у Хоппера в конце 2009 года. Вскоре после этого актер стал проходить курс лечения по специальной программе в Университете Южной Калифорнии; при этом прогнозы врачей общественности не сообщались. Из-за болезни Хопперу пришлось отменить все зарубежные поездки и пропустить собственную выставку картин и фотографий в Австралии.

Деннис Хоппер прославился в середине 50-х годов прошлого века благодаря ролям в картинах "Бунтарь без идеала" и "Гигант". Режиссерская работа Хоппера, фильм 1969 года "Беспечный ездок", был признан Библиотекой Конгресса США национальным культурным достоянием Америки.

Деннис Хоппер дважды номинировался на "Оскар" и был удостоен звезды на аллее славы в Голливуде. Он снялся более чем в ста фильмах и был режиссером восьми картин.

----------


## Irina

*Чем чище зубы — тем крепче сердце*

Люди, забывающие чистить зубы два раза в день, подвергают себя риску развития сердечных заболеваний. Такой вывод был сделан сотрудниками Университетского колледжа Лондона (Великобритания) по результатам восьмилетнего наблюдения за 11 869 мужчинами и женщинами, средний возраст которых — 50 лет.

Прежде было известно, что воспалительные процессы в организме, включая ротовую полость и дёсны, играют важную роль в закупоривании артерий, которое может приводить к сердечным приступам. Однако сейчас учёные впервые попытались обнаружить связь между гигиеной полости рта и риском развития сердечных недугов.

Об испытуемых были собраны следующие сведения: пристрастие к курению, уровень физической активности, частота посещений дантиста, частота чистки зубов, история болезни и наличие сердечных болезней в семейном анамнезе. Кроме того, у каждого было измерено кровяное давление и взята кровь на анализ. Шесть из десяти испытуемых сообщили, что наведываются к стоматологу раз в полгода, а семь из десяти чистят зубы два раза в день.

За время наблюдения исследователи зарегистрировали 555 случаев проблем с сердечно-сосудистой системой у испытуемых, причем 170 из них оказались летальными. Приняв во внимание такие факторы риска, как социальный уровень, ожирение, курение и наследственность, специалисты обнаружили, что у чистивших зубы менее двух раз в день риск возникновения сердечных недугов был повышен аж на 70%.

Любопытно, что гигиену полости рта не соблюдали в основном мужчины низкого социального статуса, курящие, физически неактивные, страдающие ожирением, гипертонией и диабетом.

----------


## Irina

*Итальянки попросили Папу Римского отменить обет безбрачия*

РИМ, 30 мая. Сорок женщин направили Папе Римскому беспрецедентное письмо с просьбой отменить целибат. Как утверждает ZMAN.com со ссылкой на The Guardian, любовницы католических священников и монахов написали, что священнику «необходимо жить среди его братьев-людей, испытывать чувства, любить и быть любимым».

Папа Бенедикт некоторое время назад выступил в защиту «принципа священного целибата». Авторы письма, со своей стороны, утверждают, что Бенедикт провозглашает священным правило, придуманное людьми.

Лишь три женщины поставили под письмом свои имена, остальные — их около 40, по словам одной из участниц акции, 42-летней Стефании Саломоне, предпочли остаться анонимными, так как тема щекотливая. Саломоне заметила, что женщины, брошенные любовниками-священниками, часто разочаровываются в мужчинах вообще.

Известно, что в раннем христианстве не было запрета на женатое священство. Семейными людьми были некоторые апостолы (в Евангелии упоминается теща апостола Петра) и даже многие Папы Римские, вплоть до жившего в IX веке Адриана II. Однако уже в средние века идея о безбрачии духовенства начала сильно распространяться, и к XII веку целибат стал обязательным правилом во всей Западной Церкви.

----------


## Irina

> священнику «необходимо жить среди его братьев-людей, испытывать чувства, любить и быть любимым».


Я бы тоже подписалась под этим письмом. Если бы в католической церкви не было этого запрета, может и не было бы столько скандалов по поводу педофилии и гомосексуальных связей среди католических священников.

----------


## Sanych

Логично.

----------


## Irina

*Осама бин Ладен появился в рекламе новой услуги British Airways*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Британский авиаперевозчик British Airways упомянул в рекламе новой услуги главу террористической организации "Аль-Каиды" Осаму бин Ладена. Об этом сообщает The Daily Mail.

На первой странице корпоративной газеты British Airways LHR News, которая распространяется в лондонском аэропорту "Хитроу", было напечатано фото, рекламирующее новую услугу BA – получение посадочного талона с помощью iPhone. Пассажирам предлагается загрузить в телефон изображение талона, чтобы при регистрации они могли предъявлять только его.

Издание сообщает, что на фотографии помимо улыбающейся стюардессы и счастливого пассажира был изображен другой человек, показывающий в камеру iPhone. При ближайшем рассмотрении на посадочном талоне можно было прочесть имя Осамы бин Ладена.

На билете было написано, что бин Ладен "частый пассажир" авиакомпании, путешествующий первым классом. В качестве пункта назначения значился Вашингтон.

Издание выразило предположение, что данная акция могла стать "диверсией" недовольного персонала. Напомним, что профсоюз бортпроводников Unite проводит c 30 мая по 3 июня вторую пятидневную стачку из запланированных трех. Бастующие требуют выплаты компенсаций от руководства BA в связи с отменой льгот.

Представители BA сообщили, что данная реклама не являлась "злоумышленной", и обещали узнать, как могла произойти такая ошибка.

----------


## Irina

*Google откажется от использования Windows*
01.06.2010

Корпорация Google откажется от внутреннего использования операционной системы Windows, пишет The Financial Times со ссылкой на нескольких сотрудников компании. В Google считают недостаточной обеспечиваемую Windows безопасность.

Один из источников издания сообщил, что многие сотрудники перешли с Windows на Mac OS X. Новым сотрудникам предлагается выбор между компьютером Apple с операционной системой Mac OS X или обычным PC с системой на базе ядра Linux. Работники, не желающие переходить с Windows на другие системы, должны получить особое разрешение от руководства.

Первоначальное решение о переходе на другие системы было принято еще в январе, вскоре после того, как компьютерные системы компании взломали китайские хакеры. В ходе взлома была использована существующая в браузере Internet Explorer уязвимость.

Другим следствием взлома стал перенос серверов Google из Китая в Гонконг и отказ от фильтрации поисковой выдачи. Последнее является необходимым условием для работы на территории материкового Китая.

----------


## Irina

*Facebook в знак протеста покинули 30 тысяч человек*
01.06.2010

Социальную сеть Facebook в знак протеста против неуважительного отношения покинули свыше 33 тысяч пользователей, объявивших 31 мая днем ухода из Facebook ("Quit Facebook Day").

Протестующие считают слишком сложными настройки приватности, с помощью которых пользователи могут контролировать распространение своих данных. Участники инициативы надеются найти альтернативу крупнейшей в мире социальной сети.

Стоит отметить, что акция "Quit Facebook Day" получила широкое освещение в СМИ в середине мая. К концу месяца основатель Facebook Марк Цукерберг объявил о начале развертывания новой, значительно упрощенной системы настройки приватности.

Facebook является крупнейшей социальной сетью. По оценкам аналитиков, в ней зарегистрировано около полумиллиарда пользователей. Тридцать тысяч протестующих, таким образом, составляют 0,006% от общей аудитории ресурса.

----------


## Irina

*ГВАТЕМАЛА, 2 июня. Впечатляющие кадры пришли из Гватемалы — в самом центре столицы образовался огромный провал диаметром около 30 м и глубиной более 60, передеает портал Zhelezyaka.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Дыра целиком поглотила трехэтажное здание и небольшой дом, стоящий рядом.

По словам очевидцев, погиб один человек. Жители города считают, во всем виновата плохая дренажная система. Сейчас в центральной Америке бушует тропический циклон «Агата», первый в этом сезоне. Он принес на материк сильные дожди, вызвал наводнения и оползни.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Напомним, город расположен в юго-восточной части Гватемальского нагорья, в долине, на высоте 1500 м над уровнем моря. Здесь часто случаются землетрясения. Климат горный субэкваториальный.

Сезонные изменения погоды определяются не разницей температур, которая в течение всего года держится в пределах +20 °C, а режимом осадков, большая часть которых выпадает с мая по октябрь.

----------


## Vanya

В Риге прошел парад светловолосых девушек и женщин, направленный на повышение морального духа в Латвии, который пострадал в результате глубокого экономического кризиса.
Более 800 светловолосых девушек в розовых платьях и позолоченных серьгах проходят парадом по улицам Риги второй год подряд. Организаторы этого мероприятия хотят сделать его традиционным ежегодным парадом.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
«Приятно делать что-то положительное в Латвии, и показать, что блондинки забавные, оптимистичные и умные», сказала одна из организаторов конференции.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Парад является заключительной частью событий, которые проходили в Риге в начале этой недели. Был проведен конкурс красоты на сходство с американской актрисой Мэрилин Монро. Деньги, собранные от конкурса были отправлены на благотворительность, в первую очередь для построения спортивной площадки для детей-инвалидов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Латвия, находится в числе европейских стран серьезно пострадавших от экономического кризиса. После нескольких лет экономического роста, начиная с 2008 года, в Латвии наблюдается одна из наихудших рецессии в Европейском союзе (ЕС)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Сегодня Международный день невинных детей - жертв агрессии*

Международный день невинных детей - жертв агрессии
4 июня 1983 года впервые был отмечен Международный день невинных детей - жертв агрессии. За год до этого произошло событие, которое послужило причиной для учреждения этой даты. 4 июня 1982 года израильская авиация бомбардировала Бейрут и еще некоторые ливанские города. Во время налета погибло 60 мирных жителей. Почти через два месяца после происшествия Генеральная Ассамблея ООН на чрезвычайной сессии по палестинскому вопросу объявила 4 июня международным днем невинных детей - жертв агрессии .

----------


## Irina

*Названы самые несвободные страны мира*

МОСКВА, 4 июня 2010. Организация Freedom House опубликовала на своем сайте список самых несвободных стран, в которых не соблюдают права человека.

Как отмечает Газета.Ru, худший балл (семь из семи возможных) по шкале свободы имеют страны: Бирма, Ливия, Сомали, Судан, Туркмения, Узбекистан, Эритрея, КНДР и Экваториальная Гвинея. В этих странах согласно данным доклада, государство контролирует личную жизнь граждан, а независимые организации и политическая оппозиция запрещены или подавлены.

Рейтинг 6,5 по шкале свободы (чем больше балл, тем несвободнее страна) получили: Белоруссия, Чад, Китай, Куба, Гвинея, Лаос, Саудовская Аравия и Сирия. Также в эту группу включены Южная Осетия и Западная Сахара. «Эти страны и территории предлагают весьма ограниченные возможности для свободы слова, жестоко притесняет политическую оппозицию, в них действует цензура», — говорится в докладе.

Однако и россияне жалуются на нарушение прав и свобод. Так, к уполномоченному по правам человека Владимиру Лукину из Северо-Западного округа и Петербурга запрошедший год обратились почти 2 тысячи жителей северной столицы. Число жалоб превышает среднероссийский показатель.

Отметим, каждая вторая жалоба касалась нарушений личных (гражданских) прав человека. Каждое четвертое обращение связано с нарушениями социально-экономических прав граждан. Остро стоят и жилищные проблемы военнослужащих, участников Великой Отечественной войны, инвалидов, а также людей, проживающих в ветхих и аварийных домах. Увеличилось количество петиций, связанных с условиями отбывания наказаний в учреждениях пенитенциарной системы.

Доля жалоб на нарушение политических и культурных прав граждан осталась невысокой, составив соответственно 1,6 и 0,6%

----------


## BiZ111

_Готовится судебный иск к Вконтакте. Круглый стол по борьбе с пиратством_

Сегодня президент группы компаний Амедиа (крупнейший российский производитель телевизионной и кинопродукции), заявил о своей готовности подать иск против руководства сети Вконтакте и ее пользователей.
Как был проинформирован интернет ресурс [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], причиной иска стала возможность смотреть бесплатно пиратские фильмы и записи передач, которую дает Вконтакте. Это решение он сообщил на круглом столе по проблемам борьбы с интернет-пиратством. 
«Это 30 миллионов уголовников, эти соучастники известны, но 30 миллионов посадить в тюрьму нельзя, но 10 тысяч — можно».

"Мы в состоянии подать иск от лица 22 крупнейших компаний к сети "В контакте".

"Это должен быть иск к сети "В контакте", а также против тройки-пятёрки провайдеров, которые, по-честному, соучастники. Провайдеров мы не посадим. Хотя я бы в уголовном законодательстве внёс бы поправку, которой там нет, чтоб не сажали бедных мальчиков".

----------


## Irina

*Мужчина залез на 25-метровую сосну, чтобы спасти кота*
03.06.2010

Андрея (на фото) спасатели сняли, а кота - нет. Фото: Могилевского управления по ЧС

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

- Около 10 часов вечера я с женой и ребенком прогуливался перед сном. Возле одного дома к нам подошли местные жители и рассказали: три дня на сосне сидит кот, уже вызывали спасателей, но они отказываются приезжать. Ну, я и предложил свою помощь, все-таки 10 лет занимаюсь туристско-прикладным многоборьем, - рассказывает "КП" житель Бобруйска Андрей. - Пошел домой, взял снаряжение: веревки, беседку - часть страховочной системы, карабины, скалолазочное устройство. И полез на сосну. Когда добрался до высоты в 18 метров, попытался достать кота, но тот меня расцарапал и убежал на дальние ветки. Лезть дальше было очень опасно - на верхушке сосны тонкие ветки.

Наблюдая за такой ситуацией, прохожие вызвали сотрудников МЧС. Сначала приехала одна машина, но лестница оказалась маленькой, потом приехала вторая машина.

- Я бы и сам слез, но спуститься мне помогли спасатели, - говорит Андрей. - Кот до сих пор сидит на дереве. До верхушки не смог добраться ни я, ни сотрудники МЧС.

КОМПЕТЕНТНО

- Сотрудники МЧС не могут спасать всех кошек с дерева. К примеру, в то время, пока мы будем снимать котенка, в районе произойдет пожар и мы на него приедем с опозданием. За эти минуты человек может погибнуть или просто быть травмирован, - прокомментировал пресс-секретарь МЧС Виталий Новицкий. - Безусловно, к нам периодически поступают звонки о том, чтобы мы достали животное. Если возможно, то связываемся с коммунальными службами и просим их помочь. МЧС выезжает только в исключительных случаях.

Недавно наши сотрудники доставали котят из фонарного столба. Понятно, что кроме нас никто не мог прийти на помощь. Еще в парке Горького спасали лебедя, у которого крыло вмерзло в речку.

Что касается кошек, то еще не было ни одной кошки, которая бы умерла на дереве.

----------


## Irina

*Самая большая силиконовая грудь России опять пострадала в полете*

МОСКВА, 5 июня. Москвичка Ирен Феррари, являющаяся обладательницей самого большого силиконового бюста в России, намерена судиться с авиакомпанией из-за травмы, нанесенной ее впечатляющим формам во время полета.

Несчастный случай произошел во время авиапутешествия  по маршруту Москва-Цюрих:  модель ударилась бюстом о спинку впередистоящего кресла в тот момент, когда лайнер попал в зону турбулентности, сообщает «ЭГ».

Уже в Москве Ирэн почувствовала себя плохо, ей пришлось обратиться к врачу, которой и оказал даме необходимую помощь.Теперь модель собирается судиться со швейцарской авиакомпанией, так как считает, что тесный самолет стал причиной ее травмы. В 100 тысяч евро она оценила услуги врачей и компенсацию за испорченный отдых.

Примечательно, что это второй случай, когда с грудью Феррари происходят неприятности в воздухе. В прошлый раз у модели в полете лопнул имплантант. При посадке самолета, выполнявшего рейс Москва — Лос-Анджелес, она не смогла сделать и нескольких шагов к пункту регистрации, как рухнула на пол в аэропорту. 

После того, как имплантант заменили, Феррари получила компенсацию с врача, установившего некачественный имплантант, а также, как сообщали СМИ,  с авиаперевозчика.

----------


## Sanych

Видел я этот сюжет. Впечатление такое, что намеренно подстроила что бы бабла срубить. Да и был уже у неё похожий случай. И вообще, если сиськи не влазят в самолёт, так и не фиг туда переться.

----------


## vova230

Надо авиакомпании на нее в суд подать за преднамеренную порчу имущества тяжелым предметом в виде силиконового имплантанта.

----------


## Sanych

> тяжелым предметом в виде силиконового имплантанта


в виде молочного бидона

----------


## Irina

*В Великобритании 10-летние девочки делают аборты
*
ЛОНДОН, 5 июня. Более 1000 детей в возрасте до 15 лет прервали беременность в прошлом году в Великобритании. Причем больше половины эпизодов пришлось на совсем молодых девочек. Как сообщает Raut.ru , по данным экспертов из Национального института здравоохранения и клинического мастерства, в общей сложности 1047 несовершеннолетних сделали аборт в 2009 году. Кроме того, 40% 10-летних детей воспользовались для прерывания процесса вынашивания медикаментозными методами.

Причем некоторые девочки в положении принимали таблетки дома, что привело к возникновение чрезвычайных ситуаций с различными осложнениями, вплоть до обширного кровотечения, удаления матки и бесплодия. У медиков и ученых такие сведения вызывают серьезные опасения, что повсеместная пропаганда здоровой сексуальной жизни, строгие меры полового воспитания и активное распространение контрацептивов не оказывают должного влияния.

Помимо этого, статистика показывает, что у 775 молодых мам от общего числа малыши родились инвалидами, в том числе с хромосомными аномалиями, включая синдром Дауна. Ведущий специалист профессор Энн Фуредей считает, что необходимо внести дополнения и более полные рекомендации по политике профилактике подростковых беременностей в центральные консультационные службы по всей стране. Норман Уэллс из Семейного Фонда образования добавил, что и невежество в сфере использования противозачаточных средств требуется срочно ликвидировать.

Напомним, как сообщалось ранее, на британском телевидении появилась реклама услуг по прерыванию беременности, сообщает портал Med Media со ссылкой на The Daily Telegraph. Эфирное время на канале «Channel 4» выкупила сеть клиник репродуктивного здоровья Marie Stopes International.

Реклама абортов транслировалась, несмотря на запрет коммерческого продвижения такого рода услуг, наложенный британской Комиссией по рекламе на радио или телевидении. Marie Stopes удалось обойти этот запрет, так как сеть медучреждений является благотворительной некоммерческой организацией. Представители организации отметили, что рекламные материалы также появятся в печатных СМИ.

----------


## BiZ111

Проверяли эти имплантанты в передаче Разрушители легенд. Засовывали в бочку, создавали условия, сначала как на обычном самолёте, потом как на истребителе и нифига с ними не случилось. Так что это кобыла сельская с, естественно, новым названием (Фрося Булочкина звучало нелепо) пусть поменьше выё..ся. Блондинка тугая

----------


## Irina

*Сварено пиво по рецепту, существующему 9000 лет назад*

После уникальной находки археологов — сосуда со следами древнего пива возрастом 9000 лет — специалистам удалось воссоздать напиток. Его готовили в Китае 9000 лет назад на основе риса, меда и ягод, отмечает Life News.

Пиво с названием «Шато Джаху» появилось в деревне, в провинции Хунан в северном Китае. Молекулярный археолог университета Пенсильвании Патрик Макговерн нашел в одном из сосудов следы древнего пива во время раскопок деревни эпохи неолита. Макговерн и компания Dogfish Head Craft решили взять ингредиенты древнего рецепта и создать современный вариант пива, что, безусловно, было непростой задачей.

«Все чем мы располагали — это вычисленным Патриком списком органических ингредиентов, — говорил основатель и президент пивоваренной компании Сэм Каладжион. — Из этого списка мы составили рецепт. Нам было необходимо рассчитать соотношение риса, меда и ягод и вычислить, какой крепости гипотетически должен быть напиток.

Компании удалось воссоздать пиво, и «Шато Джаху» выиграло золотую медаль на американском фестивале пива в 2009 году.

----------


## Irina

*Американка с помощью Facebook нашла своих детей спустя 15 лет после похищения
06.06.2010
*
Американка из Калифорнии благодаря популярной социальной сети Facebook нашла своих детей, исчезнувших 15 лет назад, сообщает в воскресенье агентство AP.

По словам заместителя прокурора штата Южная Калифорния Курта Роули, отец детей Фаустино Утрера украл их в 1995 году, когда девочке было три года, а мальчику - всего лишь два. Их мать, тщетно пытавшаяся разыскать детей все эти годы, в марте 2010 года "вбила" имя дочери в поиске на популярном социальном сайте Facebook и наткнулась на анкету девочки.

Кроули также добавил, что дети, которым сейчас 17 и 16 лет, были помещены под опеку в штате Флорида.

"Вы можете представить себе чувства, которые она испытала, не видя своих детей так много лет и зная, что они связаны с другой семьей. В то же самое время они были почти рядом с ней", - цитирует агентство слова заместителя прокурора.

Отец, похитивший детей, в настоящее время заочно находится под следствием. Ему предъявлены обвинения в похищении людей и насильственном обращении с детьми.

Роули отметил, что когда американка обнаружила анкету дочери на сайте, та ей сказала, что не желает восстанавливать отношения, но контакты девушки помогли найти ее отца и предъявить ему обвинение.

Слушание дела пройдет в окружном суде штата Флорида 17 июля. К этому времени его экстрадируют в США, сообщает РИА "Новости".

----------


## Irina

*Австралия расследует деятельность Google
06.06.2010*

Австралия объявила о начале расследования деятельности интернет-компании Google. Как сообщили представители властей страны, речь идет о подозрении в нарушении телекоммуникационного законодательства, а также несоблюдении прав людей на личную жизнь.

Причина недовольства властей кроется в услуге Google, которая собирает информацию для спецпроекта Google Street View, передает Associated Press.

Согласно появившейся информации, система использовала также сообщения, передававшиеся пользователями при помощи беспроводной связи.

По словам представителей интернет-гиганта, инцидент возник по ошибке.

----------


## Irina

*
Вместимость жестких дисков возрастет в 3,25 раза к 2015 году
07.06.2010* 

Компания Coughlin Associates опубликовала огромный 189-страничный отчет о жестких дисках, исходя из которого можно отметить, что ежегодные темпы прироста объема дискового пространства магнитных накопителей к 2015 году составят 45-55%, а по сравнению с текущим, к 2015 году объемы возрастут на 225%.

Основной причиной такого впечатляющего роста станет увеличение спроса и новые технологии записи. Согласно отчету, в целом инвестиции индустрии магнитных дисков на капитальное переоснащение производственных мощностей в 2010 году, как ожидается, достигнут трех миллиардов долларов.

По данным исследований аналитика Тома Кохлина (Tom Coughlin), развитие магнитных накопителей приведет к появлению в 2015 году 3,5-дюймовых жестких дисков объемом 10 Тб, 2,5" - 5 Тб и 1,8" - 1 Тб. Учитывая то, что в этом году ведущие производители, WD и Seagate должны выпустить 3-Тб диски, увеличение объема более чем в 3 раза за 4 года выглядит достижимой целью.

Несмотря на быстрый рост ёмкости HDD, транзисторные накопители развиваются гораздо быстрее и разрыв по соотношению объем/цена между двумя технологиями постоянно сокращается. К 2015 году можно вполне ожидать серьезного противостояния 1,8-дюймовых HDD и SSD того же формата.

----------


## vova230

> *Сварено пиво по рецепту, существующему 9000 лет назад*
> 
> После уникальной находки археологов — сосуда со следами древнего пива возрастом 9000 лет — специалистам удалось воссоздать напиток. Его готовили в Китае 9000 лет назад на основе риса, меда и ягод, отмечает Life News.
> 
> Пиво с названием «Шато Джаху» появилось в деревне, в провинции Хунан в северном Китае. Молекулярный археолог университета Пенсильвании Патрик Макговерн нашел в одном из сосудов следы древнего пива во время раскопок деревни эпохи неолита. Макговерн и компания Dogfish Head Craft решили взять ингредиенты древнего рецепта и создать современный вариант пива, что, безусловно, было непростой задачей.
> 
> «Все чем мы располагали — это вычисленным Патриком списком органических ингредиентов, — говорил основатель и президент пивоваренной компании Сэм Каладжион. — Из этого списка мы составили рецепт. Нам было необходимо рассчитать соотношение риса, меда и ягод и вычислить, какой крепости гипотетически должен быть напиток.
> 
> Компании удалось воссоздать пиво, и «Шато Джаху» выиграло золотую медаль на американском фестивале пива в 2009 году.


Читал о производстве хмельного меда. Да да, именно того самого, что в сказках пишут. Так вот для производства этого меда надо закладывать минимум 16 пудов меда, иначе процесс не пойдет как надо, это первое, а во-вторых выход готового продукта с этого количества очень не большой и напиток получается уж очень дорогой. Короче теперь производство существует, но только для поставок в Кремль, чтобы удивлять заморских князей.

----------


## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 8 июня. Американкам платят премии за похудение.*

Как передает портал «Раут», на данный момент 26% американок страдают ожирением. К 2015 году прогнозируется рост числа толстушек в два раза. Коммерческие структуры включились в сражение с нездоровым образом жизни. Доктор Кэвин Волп из Пенсильванского медицинского центра утверждает, что это отличный способ стимулировать у гражданок желание худеть. По его словам, избыточный вес работников экономически невыгоден для страны и подрывает здоровье нации.

Инициатива фирм материально поддерживать худеющих леди была воспринята на ура и властями, и трудящимися. Уже более $377 тыс. в общей сумме были выплачены 9 тыс. сотрудниц за активную работу над собственным телом. Например, электронный гигант «IBM» пообещал награды за выполнение 12-недельной интернет-программы здравоохранения. В другой организации служащим оплачивают километры, которые они проходят за день. Расстояние фиксирует шагомер.

Получить за пешие прогулки можно немало — до $500. Многие дамы в таком случае предпочитают подниматься на самые высокие этажи офисных зданий по лестницам, а не на лифте.

----------


## BiZ111

*В Беларуси хотя запретить женщинам рожать после 40*

В белорусском парламенте на стадии окончательного утверждения находится проект закона о вспомогательных репродуктивных технологиях. Государство намерено максимально регламентировать применение различных технологий лечения женского и мужского бесплодия, определить правовые рамки использования ЭКО, чтобы «дети из пробирки» появлялись строго не только по заказу, но и по закону. 






> Большинство практикующих врачей считают этот документ нужным и своевременным, а прописанные в нем положения вполне приемлемыми. Однако есть несколько станных и опасных положения.
> Первое и главное - законом предусматриваются возрастные ограничения для проведения процедуры ЭКО. Фактически проект закона бесплодную женщину после 40 лет лишает права и шанса стать матерью путем искусственного оплодотворения. Те, кто предлагают введение возрастного ценза ссылаются на то, что такие женщины зачастую имеют противопоказания для беременности. Но ведь нередки случаи, когда противопоказания бывают и у двадцатилетних. Так что все это очень индивидуально, а из-за противопоказаний одной пациентки других здоровых двадцатилетних никто не лишает возможности иметь детей. И что немаловажно - не государство и его чиновники, а мужчина и женщина должны решать, заводить им детей или уже поздно.
> Бесстрастная статистика свидетельствует: сегодня из обратившихся в клиники репродукции женщин около 10 процентов - дамы бальзаковского возраста. И им помогают обрести счастье материнства, хотя и столь эффективно как двадцатилетним. В Минске самая старшая из забеременевших с помощью специалистов по ЭКО - 53-летняя пациентка. За рубежом немало случаев, когда благополучно закончилась беременность у 55, 58, 60-летних пациенток. «Рекорд» же за американцами - у них обзавелась «пробирочным младенцем» 63-летняя женщина. Все дети и матери живы и здоровы, пишет сайт kstati.by. Так что законодательное установление возрастного ценза для процедуры ЭКО - проблема надуманная, авторы проекта, скорее всего, просто перестраховываются.
> 
> Не согласны врачи-практики и с ограничением по разрешенному количеству подсаживаемых будущей матери эмбрионов. Законодатели предлагают разрешить подсаживать только два. Врачи убеждены - это может быть и достаточно для 25-летних пациенток, но для 30-ти и 35-летних явно маловато - в этом случае резко падает вероятность беременности, а в результате сама процедура оказывается бессмысленной.
> Заседание рабочей группы по выработке закона о вспомогательных репродуктивных технологиях намечено на начало июля. Но, судя по уже состоявшимся дискуссиям, депутатам на рассмотрение и утверждение будет направлен проект, в котором эти ограничения все-таки будут присутствовать

----------


## BiZ111

*Школьник надел маску и ограбил игровые автоматы*

Почему школьник пошел на преступление пока неизвестно. Ему удалось захватить 1,7 млн. рублей. Сотрудники гродненской милиции по подозрению в совершении разбойного нападения на зал игровых автоматов задержали школьника, сообщает "Интерфакс-Запад".

По данным следствия, местный школьник одел маску, зашел в зал игровых автоматов и обчистил заведение на 1,7 млн. рублей.
Его поймали на месте. Сотрудники зала успели нажать "тревожную кнопку". По факту разбойного нападения возбуждено уголовное дело. Следствие пытается сейчас разобраться, почему школьник пошел на ограбление. Проверяется круг его знакомых.

----------


## Irina

> В белорусском парламенте на стадии окончательного утверждения находится проект закона о вспомогательных репродуктивных технологиях.


Идиотизм. Такие законы должны принимать только сведущие в медицине люди, реально работающие в этой сфере. Как можно голосовать или не голосовать за то, в чём ты полный ноль.

----------


## Irina

*Во время движения автомобилисты занимаются сексом и бреются*

МОСКВА, 8 июня. Самое распространенное дело во время езды в автомобиле — поглощение пищи. Об этом, как передает портал Cardriver, заявили специалисты компании Jabra по итогам спецопроса.

В поедании вкусностей на дороге признались 72% респондентов. Еще 28% сообщили, что во время езды частенько набирают и отправляют текстовые сообщения. 13% водителей накладывают макияж, 5% — бреются.

15% опрошенных откровенно сказали, что во время движения занимались в машине сексом или другими «действиями сексуального характера».

Опрос проводился среди автомобилистов в возрасте от 18 до 65 лет, живущих в России, США, Великобритании, Германии, Франции и Японии.

----------


## BiZ111

*В Польше педофилов будут кастрировать*

В Польше вступил в силу закон, позволяющий кастрировать насильников и педофилов, сообщает БиБиСи. Часть злоумышленников, виновных в сексуальных преступлениях, будет подвергаться химической кастрации после отбытия тюремного срока. 

Кроме того, в Польше увеличиваются тюремные сроки для преступников-педофилов и лиц, осужденных за насилие над родственниками. Если раньше такие преступления карались тюрьмой на срок от двух до 12 лет, то теперь суд может отправить преступника в заключение на срок от трех до 15 лет.

Суть химической кастрации заключается в том, что в организм мужчины вводится специальный препарат - модифицированная форма тестостерона (testosterone undecanoate), который блокирует действия мужского гормона, что приводит к полному подавлению сексуального влечения. Прежде чем вынести решение о химической кастрации подсудимого, суды должны будут принять во внимание мнения психиатров.

Закон о применении химической кастрации в отношении педофилов и насильников был предложен премьер-министром Польши Дональдом Туском в 2008 году после серии скандалов, связанных с педофилией и инцестом. Самым громким из них был случай 45-летнего насильника из города Седльца, который шесть лет держал дочь в заточении, регулярно подвергая ее надругательствам.

Такая мера, как химическая кастрация - относительно гуманный способ борьбы с педофилами. В Чехии, например, практикуется хирургическая кастрация осужденных за преступления на сексуальной почве. Несмотря на возмущение Совета Европы, власти Чехии считают эту процедуру лечебной и вполне действенной в стремлении "умерить пыл" насильников, педофилов и эксгибиционистов.

В России также неоднократно звучали предложения ввести кастрацию для насильников малолетних. В сентябре 2009 года законопроект, предусматривающих применение химической кастрации в отношении педофилов, был внесен в Госдуму РФ.

Предложенный документ предусматривает применение химической кастрации за изнасилование и насильственные действия сексуального характера в отношении ребенка, не достигшего 14 лет, за половое сношение и развратные действия в отношении детей, не достигших 12 лет. Заменить кастрацию в совокупности с длительным тюремным сроком сможет, согласно документу, только пожизненное заключение педофилов.

Напомним также, что летом 2009 года в Уголовный кодекс РФ были внесены поправки, ужесточающие наказание для педофилов. С этого момента изнасилование ребенка, не достигшего 14

----------


## Irina

> В Польше педофилов будут кастрировать


Давно пора

----------


## Akasey

> Кроме того, в Польше увеличиваются тюремные сроки для преступников-педофилов


 таких стрелять надо. Можно такой закон и нас ввести, всякой мрази меньше станет.

----------


## Sanych

На сто-первый км всех высылать в отдельный лепрозорий. И пусть друг друга там натягивают.

----------


## Irina

*Во Франции изобрели сапоги для подзарядки телефона (фото)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ПАРИЖ, 9 июня. Французская телекоммуникационная компания выпустила резиновые сапоги, которые можно использовать для зарядки аккумулятора телефона. Как передает портал Zhelezyaka, секрет сапожек – во встроенных термоэлементах. Благодаря им тепловая энергия от ступней напрямую преобразуется в электричество.

Походив в сапогах около 12 часов, говорить по телефону можно будет в течение часа. Любителям долгих разговоров создатели сапог рекомендуют отправиться на танцплощадку. Принцип действия устройства прост: чем теплее ноги — тем дольше разговоры.

Чудо-сапоги будут представлены на фестивале Гластонбери.

----------


## Sanych

12 часов потеть в резине, что бы час по телефону потрындеть. актуально для деревни, или для рыбака

----------


## vova230

> 12 часов потеть в резине, что бы час по телефону потрындеть. актуально для деревни, или для рыбака


Само то для Европы в этом году.

----------


## Sanych

Боюсь как бы и нам не стало актуально.

----------


## vova230

Не, вряд ли, пока я на работу зонтик таскаю дождя не будет, проверено многолетней практикой.

----------


## Sanych

То-то я смотрю по выходным заливает

----------


## Irina

*Автору миллиардной аферы из Флориды дали 50 лет тюрьмы*
10.06.2010, 

Юриста-миллионера из Флориды, который ранее признался в масштабной финансовой афере, приговорили к 50 годам тюрьмы за мошенничество и отмывание денег, сообщает агентство AFP. 47-летний Скотт Ротстин (Scott Rothstein) вместе с сообщниками обманом выманил у вкладчиков в общей сложности 1,2 млрд долларов.

Мошенник обманывал инвесторов при помощи схемы классической пирамиды Понци, при которой деньги от новых инвестиций перечисляются на счета более давних вкладчиков под видом дивидендов. В числе обманутых Ротстиным инвесторов оказались благотворительные организации, несколько политиков - республиканцев и демократов - и даже его друзья и родственники.

Полученные незаконным путем средства мошенник тратил на дорогие яхты, автомобили и другие предметы роскоши. Все приобретения конфискованы и проданы с аукциона в счет возмещения ущерба, понесенного вкладчиками.

Ротстин ранее руководил крупнейшей в городе Форт-Лодерсдейл юридической фирмой. Совершив аферу, он скрылся в Марокко в октябре 2009 года, однако в ноябре вернулся обратно во Флориду. В декабре мошенник сдался ФБР и начал давать признательные показания. Изначально Ротстину грозило наказание в виде ста лет тюремного заключения.

----------


## Irina

*Европейские женщины мечтают о шоколаде*

ЭДИНБУРГ, 10 июня. Среди сокровенных желаний женщин всего мира первое место занял шоколад. Как передает портал «Психологический навигатор», это выяснили шотландские исследователи в результате опроса 7 млн работающих европейских женщин.

О сладости в течение рабочего дня мечтают почти два с половиной миллиона представительниц прекрасного пола (это около 30% участниц опроса).

Второе место в рейтинге сокровенных желаний принадлежит сексу – о нем грезят около 20% дам.

Третье и четвертое место заняли отпуск и шоппинг (10% и 6% соответственно).

Аналогичный опрос среди представителей сильного пола показал, что подавляющее большинство мужчин – 67% – мечтают о сексе. Что же касается шоколада и прочих сладостей, о них грезят лишь 11% представителей сильного пола.

Напомним, ранее ученые Гарвардского университета изобрели заменитель шоколада под названием Le Whif в виде аэрозоля. Диетологи отмечают, что данное изобретение может помочь держать аппетит под контролем.

Между тем критики сомневаются в том, что удовольствие от надкусывания плитки шоколада можно заменить просто его вкусом. Плюс, запах и вкус пищи лишь разжигает аппетит, а не подавляет его. Также у самого шоколада есть масса позитивных свойств, которые нельзя оценить, вдыхая шоколадную крошку.

----------


## Irina

*В Исландии легализовали однополые браки*

РЕЙКЬЯВИК, 11 июня 2010. В Исландии – единственной стране, глава государства которой, Йоханна Сигурдадоттир, открыто заявила о своей нетрадиционной ориентации – принят закон, разрешающий однополые браки. Как сообщает Reuters, закон был принят парламентом единогласно.

С этого момента юридическое определение термина «брак» подразумевает не только союз между мужчиной и женщиной, но также между двумя мужчинами или двумя женщинами. Теперь Исландская протестантская церковь должна определиться, разрешать ли венчание однополых пар.

Исландия стала седьмой европейской страной, где разрешены однополые союзы. Законно пожениться могут геи и лесбиянки Испании, Нидерландов, Бельгии, Норвегии, Швеции и, с мая текущего года, Португалии. В ближайшее время легализовать однополые браки собирается Албания.

----------


## Irina

*Золотую монету номиналом миллион долларов выставят на аукцион*

13 июня 2010 в 8:57 Источник vesti 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Самая крупная в мире золотая монета - "Золотой кленовый лист" номиналом в миллион канадских долларов - будет выставлена 25 июня на аукционе в Вене. С 2007 года Королевский канадский монетный двор изготовил всего пять таких уникальных монет из золота чистотой "пять девяток" - на 1000 весовых частей приходится 999,99 частей золота. Вес монеты - 100 килограммов (3215 тройских унций), диаметр - 53 сантиметра, толщина - 3 сантиметра.

На аверсе, как и на всех канадских монетах, помещено изображение королевы Великобритании Елизаветы II работы известного канадского скульптора Сюзен Блант. На реверсе - изображение кленовой ветви с тремя листьями работы старшего гравера канадского монетного двора Стэна Уиттена. Одна из уникальных монет хранится в сейфе Королевского канадского монетного двора в Оттаве, остальные были проданы инвесторам в США и Европе по средней цене 2,3 миллиона долларов США. По словам организаторов аукциона, монета выставляется на продажу в связи с финансовыми трудностями, возникшими у австрийской компании, владевшей этим раритетом.

Исходя из нынешних цен на золото, стоимость драгоценного металла, из которого изготовлена монета, составляет 4,06 миллиона канадских долларов (3,9 миллиона долларов США). Именно эта сумма обозначена как стартовая цена монеты, сообщаети ИТАР-ТАСС.

Ранее самой большой золотой монетой считалась выпущенная в Австрии "Биг Фил" - золотая монета весом 31 килограмм номиналом 100 тысяч евро, названная так в честь Венской Филармонии.

----------


## Irina

*Россия ворвалась в тройку лидеров по объёму генерируемого спама*

13 июня 2010 

«Лаборатория Касперского» опубликовала майскую спам-статистику по российскому сегменту Всемирной сети.

В прошлом месяце доля мусора в почтовом трафике по сравнению с апрелем увеличилась на 2,1% и составила в среднем 85,1%. Самый низкий показатель зафиксирован 31 мая — 79,8%; больше всего нежелательной корреспонденции циркулировало в «этот День Победы» — 89,8%.

Ссылки на фишинговые сайты, как и в апреле, содержались в 0,02% электронных писем. Вредоносные файлы были обнаружены в 1,69% сообщений (+0,45.

Крупнейшим источником спама остаются Соединённые Штаты: с территории этой страны в мае было отправлено 20,8% электронного мусора. Второе место у Индии (7,5, а «бронза» на сей раз досталась отечественным спамерам, сгенерировавшим около 5,4% нежелательных сообщений.

Социальные сети остаются предметом живого интереса злоумышленников. Так, в мае были зафиксированы рассылки, использующие Facebook и YouTube как приманку для распространения вредоносного кода.

Чаще всего в прошлом месяце пользователям попадалась реклама образовательных услуг: доля таких писем в общем потоке спама составила 20%. Далее в антирейтинге спам-тематик следуют медикаменты и товары для здоровья (16,9, туристические услуги (13,9, компьютерное мошенничество (9 и личные финансы (8,3.

В целом, отмечает «Лаборатория Касперского», количество англоязычного спама в Рунете заметно выросло, а вот мусор на русском стал встречаться реже.

Подготовлено по материалам «Лаборатории Касперского».

----------


## Irina

*Корпорация Microsoft решила в ближайшее время убрать рекламную подпись из сообщений бесплатного почтового сервиса Hotmail,* пишет TechCrunch со ссылкой на главного управляющего бизнес-группой Windows Live Брайана Холла.

Строчка, призывающая адресата попробовать Hotmail, появилась в самых первых версиях системы, еще в 1996 году и помогла серьезно увеличить число пользователей. Быстрый рост аудитории в девяностых годах прошлого века привел к покупке Hotmail компанией Microsoft за 400 миллионов долларов.

По словам Холла, компания решила уважать «входящие» корреспондентов пользователей Hotmail. Он подчеркнул, что такая строка по-прежнему приносит новых пользователей, однако некоторые рассматривают подобные приемы как проявление непрофессионализма. Также Microsoft прекратит рассылку пользователям Hotmail маркетинговых предложений.

Позднее идею с рекламной строкой использовали многие другие популярные почтовые сервисы и продукты. Так, при отсылке письма с телефона iPhone или планшета iPad в письмо включается строчка, сообщающая адресату, с какого устройства отослали сообщение.

Через несколько месяцев Microsoft собирается открыть новую, переработанную версию Hotmail. Среди прочих функций в нее будет включен офисный пакет Office Web Apps, позволяющий редактировать документы, не выходя из почты.

----------


## Irina

*В Японии изобрели фотоаппарат, снимающий в 3D-формате.* Для получения таких снимков необходимо будет взмахнуть фотоаппаратом, направив открытый объектив на предмет съемок. Серия кадров, которую мгновенно сделает фотоаппарат, автоматически преобразуется в один объемный кадр.

Техническая новинка поступит в продажу в июле этого года, сообщает ИА «НАШ ПРОДУКТ». Она будет доступна покупателям за 1000 долларов США.

----------


## Irina

*У Adobe Acrobat и Flash обнаружена критическая уязвимость*

Adobe Systems на минувших выходных сообщила об обнаружении очередных критических уязвимостей в программном обеспечении Adobe Reader, Acrobat и Adobe Flash Player. Три данных продукта работают с двумя ключевыми для Adobe технологиями - PDF и Flash. За последние несколько месяцев эти технологии стали настоящей мишенью для хакеров и объектом критики для конкурентов Adobe, а также многочисленных пользователей этих разработок.

В компании говорят, что эксплуатация новых уязвимостей хакерами может вызвать крах системы или предоставить удаленный доступ к пользовательским файлам за счет атаки типа переполнение буфера обмена.

Патча для уязвимости пока не существует. Хотя уже зафиксированы случаи её эксплуатации.
В качестве временной меры решения проблемы специалисты предлагают удалить, переместить или переименовать файл authplay.dll, который при инсталляции по умолчанию находится в папках «C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\» и «C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\». Правда, это приведёт к аварийному завершению работы пакетов Adobe Reader и Acrobat или появлению сообщений об ошибке при открытии файлов, содержащих SWF-контент.

Об ориентировочных сроках выпуска «заплатки» не сообщается.

----------


## Irina

*Тараканы принимают коллективное решение об источнике пищи*

Ученые из колледжа королевы Марии опытным путем обнаружили коллективное питание у тараканов. В целом есть представление о том, что неприятные насекомые питаются отдельно друг от друга. "Но это определенно неправда, - говорит доктор Лихоре. - Любой, у кого в доме есть тараканы, скажет вам, что это не так: они встречаются группами". Похоже, они принимают коллективные решения по поводу источников пищи.

Исследователи предполагают, что тараканы подают друг другу сигналы при помощи "феромона питания" - некоего вещества, которое, возможно, содержится в их слюне, либо при помощи углеводорода, вырабатываемого их организмами.

Исследования в этой сфере могут способствовать производству феромона питания. С его помощью инсектицидные препараты и ловушки для тараканов станут более эффективными.

----------


## Sanych

Эти гады довольно не простые козявки

----------


## Irina

Хитрые паразиты. По этому с ними и бороться наверное так тяжело.

----------


## Irina

*Глава Римско-католической церкви Папа Бенедикт XVI выступил в защиту обязательного безбрачия духовенства, назвав целибат "лучшим противоядием против грехов".*

"Безбрачие - это акт веры, хотя часто те, кто живет без Бога, смотрят на него как на страшный порок, который должен исчезнуть", - сказал Папа, слова которого приводит агентство Regions.ru. Он напомнил, что священник - не профессия, а посвящение всего себя Богу, и подчеркнул, что безбрачие - "лучшее противоядие против настоящих пороков, порожденных недугами, врожденными смертным".

"Мы знаем, что бывают скандальные случаи, бросающие тень на самое свидетельство священников о Боге, но это лишь шелуха", - сказал он о скандалах последних лет, связанных со священниками-педофилами, которые изрядно скомпрометировали католичество в глазах публики.

"Помолимся же, чтобы Бог избавил нас от нее", - сказал Папа, имея в виду то, что он назвал "шелухой". Напомним, что это не первое выступление Бенедикта XVI в защиту целибата.

В марте этого года в ходе беседы с главой Конференции католических епископов Германии кардиналом Робертом Цолличем понтифик также выступил за необходимость сохранения верности католического духовенства обету безбрачия.

Между тем целью встречи Цоллича и Папы было обсуждение случаев насилия над детьми и подростками в католических учебных заведениях Германии.

По мнению кардинала, после серии скандалов, связанных с педофилией среди священников, Католическая церковь должна пересмотреть вопросы подготовки своих служителей.

Парируя это мнение, Папа Римский заявил, что целибат имеет священную ценность. По словам Бенедикта XVI, обет является "свидетельством желания всецело посвятить себя Богу".

Незадолго до этого в СМИ обсуждалась информация о том, что в Римско-католической церкви начинают размышлять над целесообразностью сохранения целибата. Было выражено предположение, что в будущем обет безбрачия среди священнослужителей может быть отменен.

Разговоры, касающиеся необходимости отмены целибата, ведутся уже не первый год, причем не только среди людей светских, но и среди некоторых теологов и даже представителей католического духовенства. Хотя противников отмены немало, и в лице Папы они получили теперь серьезную поддержку.

В мае этого года сорок итальянок обратились к Папе с беспрецедентным обращением, в котором также попросили отменить целибат.

Тайные подруги католических священников и монахов написали, что священнику "необходимо жить среди его братьев-людей, испытывать чувства, любить и быть любимым".

----------


## Irina

*Эта статья будет не совсем об искусстве, - скорее, о необычных материалах, которые позволяют творить это самое искусство. Ведь о том, что кто-то делает торты, похожие на скульптуры, мы уже писали... Но вот чтобы картины рисовали едой, такого у нас еще не было. А тем временем, компания под названием Luxirare уже занялась производством съедобных карандашей.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Карандаши, которые так и называются Edible Crayons, действительно съедобны. Правда, не знаю, насколько они вкусны... И действительны безопасны как для здоровья, если вдруг отгрызть краешек, так и для окружающей среды, когда встанет вопрос об их утилизации, ведь сплошь и полностью они изготовлены из продуктов: грецких орехов и фундука, шоколадной крошки и цитрусовой цедры, высушенных овощей и фруктов, а также различных пряностей.

Так, дизайнеры, которые работали над созданием набора цветных карандашей, рассказали, как именно они готовятся. К примеру, если нам нужен карандаш желтого цвета, нужно взять лимонной цедры, немного куркумы, сушеной тыквы, абрикоса и моркови, перетереть в порошок, а затем развести водой и залить в специальную форму, в которой карандаш и будет застывать до готовности.

Так происходит со всеми цветами, разве что для создания некоторых из них используются пищевые красители. Ну, где достать такие овощи, орехи и фрукты, чтобы сделать карандаш фиолетового, сиреневого или голубого оттенка? Так что в итоге заботливый родитель получит упаковку самых безопасных карандашей для своего чада, и сможет не беспокоиться, что малыш начнет проверять их на прочность своими зубами. А художник, неважно, ребенок или взрослый, сможет творить настоящее экологически чистое искусство.

----------


## Vanya

> Самая большая силиконовая грудь России опять пострадала в полете
> МОСКВА, 5 июня. Москвичка Ирен Феррари, являющаяся обладательницей самого большого силиконового бюста в России, намерена судиться с авиакомпанией из-за травмы, нанесенной ее впечатляющим формам во время полета.
> Несчастный случай произошел во время авиапутешествия по маршруту Москва-Цюрих: модель ударилась бюстом о спинку впередистоящего кресла в тот момент, когда лайнер попал в зону турбулентности, сообщает «ЭГ».


смешно))))) циpк пpям  ну я даже не знаю..нафиг доводить себя до такого состояния

----------


## BiZ111

*В ФРГ учительница подала в суд на школьницу за рисунок зайца*



Примечательно, что это уже не первый подобный случай в биографии учительницы. По всей видимости, преподаватель страдает своего рода боязнью зайцев. Два года назад она подавала в суд на ученика за рисунок длинноухого млекопитающего. Тогда суд занял нейтральную позицию. Пресса назвала тот случай "самым сумасшедшим процессом года".

"Когда учительница увидела рисунок, она с криками выбежала из классной комнаты. И это было уже не в первый раз, я думаю, она плакала из-за зайца", - сказала одноклассница 16-летней девочки, вызванная в суд в качестве свидетельницы.

Сама же ответчица отрицает, что рисовала на школьной доске, поскольку знает эту учительницу еще с предыдущей школы, где она также вела у неё уроки. "Своим одноклассникам я только рассказала, что она тогда выбежала из класса из-за рисунков зайца", - рассказывает сама Ким.

В иске учительница требует, чтобы девочке запретили рисовать зайцев на школьной доске и рассказывать окружающим о её фобиях. Если суд примет решение в пользу учительницы, то в случае рецидива девятикласснице грозит штраф в размере пяти тысяч евро.

----------


## Vanya

может у неё болезнь какая-то? тогда это должно быть отpажено в документах и т.д. в таком случае нужно исключить возможность таких pисунков))) хотя на самом деле, тут похоже очевидный сдвиг по фазе у тётки)

----------


## Irina

*Ученые выяснили, как зовут «сердечников»*

Как передает портал GZT, чаще всего от сердечных приступов и высокого кровяного давления страдают мужчины, которых зовут Колин. Женщин по имени Эмили больше всего беспокоят проблемы с сердцем, а дам, которых зовут Маргарет,— высокое кровяное давление.

В список имен, которыми чаще всего обладают люди, страдающие от повышенного кровяного давления, также вошли Брайан, Рональд, Рой и другие.

Вместе с тем ученые призывают людей не считать, что степень риска сердечных заболеваний зависит исключительно от имени.

Так, например, болезни сердца чаще грозят низкорослым людям.

По результатам метаанализа у низкорослых (женщины ростом ниже 153 см и мужчины ростом ниже 165 см) в 1,52 раза выше риск инфаркта миокарда, в 1,49 раза выше риск болезни коронарных сосудов и в 1,55 раза выше риск смерти от сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний (ССЗ). В целом риск болезней сердца и сосудов у невысоких индивидуумов, по оценкам специалистов, увеличивается в 1,46 раза по сравнению с высокими – то есть примерно на 50%.

----------


## Irina

*В США стюардесса посадила самолет с 225 пассажирами*
16.06.2010,
Newsru

Стюардесса авиакомпании American Airlines помогла посадить авиалайнер с 225 пассажирами на борту, заменив захворавшего второго пилота. Это произошло на воздушном судне, выполнявшем рейс из Сан-Франциско (штат Калифорния) в Чикаго (штат Иллинойс), сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

Второй пилот лайнера, на борту которого находилось 225 пассажиров и 7 членов экипажа, почувствовал себя плохо после появления симптомов, характерных для гриппа. "Он перешел в пассажирский салон, после чего капитан корабля обратился за помощью к пассажирам, у которых имелась бы лицензия пилота, - рассказал официальный представитель American Airlines Тим Вагнер. - Среди путешественников такого человека не нашлось, однако права пилота коммерческой авиакомпании нашлись у одной из бортпроводниц. Она и заняла в кабине место второго пилота, после чего ведомый капитаном самолет без происшествий приземлился в международном аэропорту О'Хэйр".

Стюардесса, имя которой не называется, передавала необходимые сведения членам экипажа, а также зачитала контрольный перечень проверок перед посадкой. "Вся нештатная ситуация по всем параметрам была преодолена очень спокойно", - сообщил представитель авиаперевозчика.

Дополнительные сведения о находчивой стюардессе, в том числе о ее опыте пилотирования гражданских самолетов, не разглашаются.

Заболевшему летчику была оказана медицинская помощь в одной из больниц Чикаго, и после краткой госпитализации врачи отпустили его домой на поправку.

Похожая история произошла в 2008 году. Самолетом компании Air Canada, который в январе совершил аварийную посадку в ирландском аэропорту Шеннон, управляла стюардесса. Во время полета один из пилотов пассажирского "Boeing-767", летевшего из Торонто в Хитроу, начал проявлять явные признаки психического расстройства. Второй пилот вывел его из кабины и изолировал, однако при этом получил травмы запястий. В связи с этим капитан самолета, перевозившего 146 пассажиров, вынужден был разыскивать новых пилотов непосредственно на борту. Одна из стюардесс заявила, что имеет коммерческую лицензию на управление воздушным судном. Женщине было предложено занять кресло второго пилота. Посадка прошла успешно. По итогам расследования капитан самолета и стюардесса получили благодарности.

----------


## Sanych

*В случае задержки оплаты газа Беларусью с 21 июня Газпром ограничит поставки в республику на 85% от планового объема. Об этом сообщил журналистам в ходе XIV Санкт-Петербургского экономического форума председатель правления ОАО "Газпром" Алексей Миллер.*

"Мы очень рассчитываем, что до 21 июня "Белтрансгаз" наконец погасит накопившуюся задолженность. Очередное письмо с требованием строго придерживаться контракта и выплатить долги было направлено накануне".

"Как мы предупредили белорусскую сторону, если "Белтрансгаз" ничего так и не предпримет, "Газпром", в соответствии с п.6.4 контракта от 31 декабря 2006 г., введет ограничения на поставку газа в Беларусь. Учитывая стоимость уже поставленного в июне газа и величину долга (192 млн долларов), определено, что ограничение составит 85% от планового объема поставок газа в Беларусь. Оставшиеся 15% позволят Беларуси поддерживать газотранспортную систему страны в рабочем состоянии до полной компенсации накопившейся задолженности", - заявил А.Миллер.

Накануне ОАО "Газпром" официально предупредило ОАО "Белтрансгаз" и правительство Беларуси об ограничении поставок газа в случае непогашения долгов до 21 июня 2010 г. Как сообщил официальный представитель российского газового холдинга Сергей Куприянов, Газпром в очередной раз направил письма генеральному директору ОАО "Белтрансгаз" Владимиру Майорову и первому заместителю премьер-министра Беларуси Владимиру Семашко. В письмах говорится, что в 2010 г. "Белтрансгаз" "систематически нарушает условия контракта" от 31 декабря 2006 г. Также там содержится предложение "принять исчерпывающие меры по погашению накопившейся задолженности" до 21 июня 2010 г. "В противном случае "Газпром" будет вынужден воспользоваться своим правом ввести ограничения на поставку газа в Республику Беларусь, в соответствии пунктом 6.4 контракта", - отметил С.Куприянов.

Кроме того, он подчеркнул, что в действующем контракте "нет никаких ссылок на темпы и динамику изменения внутренних цен на газ в России". "Если белорусские коллеги намерены инициировать переговоры по этому вопросу, они могут это сделать в рамках соответствующих межправительственных институтов, но действующий контракт при этом должны исполнять в полном объеме", - указал официальный представитель Газпрома.

Ранее президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что Беларуси нужно дать пять дней на решение вопроса о задолженности за российский газ. Соответствующее поручение глава государства дал председателю правления ОАО "Газпром" Алексею Миллеру. По данным "Газпрома", у Беларуси образовалась задолженность перед "Газпромом" за поставки текущего года на сумму около 200 млн долларов в общей сложности. Главная причина в том, что Белоруссия продолжает платить за газ по прошлогодним ценам, сообщил А.Миллер. По его словам, если долг не будет погашен, возможно, придется сократить объем поставок газа в Беларусь.

Напомним, в соответствии с соглашением между ОАО "Газпром" и ОАО "Белтрансгаз", до 2010 г. объем поставок в Беларусь предусмотрен в объеме 22 млрд куб. м в год, а с 2020 г. - около 25 млрд куб. м.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Nintendo 3DS внешне напоминает предшественниц семейства DS/DSi, но оснащена она куда богаче.* 
Устройство позволяет геймеру не только играть в трехмерные игры со стереоскопическим эффектом, но и делать 3D-фото, а также смотреть 3D-фильмы. Новинка получила в наследство от DS и DSi микрофон, стереозвук, сенсорный экран и камеры, число которых увеличилось до трех. Она оснащена акселерометром (как пульт Wii), мини-джойстиком Slide Pad, датчиком движения. Расширились и онлайновые возможности модели: пока владелец Nintendo 3DS начнет играть в одну игру, гаджет автоматически скачает обновления и демо-версии других (онлайн-сервис будет бесплатным). Компания Nintendo готовит для 3DS десятки релизов, среди которых трехмерные Animal Crossing, Kid Icarus, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, PilotWings Resort, Star Fox, а также Nintendogs + Cats, в которых и щенята, и котята станут реагировать как на прикосновения стилуса и голосовые команды, так и на движения и мимику юзера. Потрясающее техническое оснащение потенциального бестселлера привлекло к нему внимание беспрецедентного количества сторонних разработчиков: более 20 издателей объявили о создании для проекта порядка 70 игр.

----------


## Irina

*Французских футболистов в ЮАР стимулируют секс-игрушками*

ПАРИЖ, 15 июня. Французским футболистам для поднятия боевого духа отправили в ЮАР набор секс-игрушек. Как передает портал «Раут», тренер команды Раймон Доменек пообещал ребятам, что если они достигнут четвертьфинала, им разрешат воссоединиться со своими подругами.

Обычно спортсменам ограничивают личную жизнь на время ответственных соревнований. По данным некоторых специалистов, секс и переживания, связанные с отношениями, негативно сказываются на результатах выступлений. Вице-президент французской федерации футбола Ноэль Ле Граэ пересмотрел взгляды на данную проблему.

Парень чувствует себя лучше с женщиной, которая его поддерживает. Девушки пока не успели доехать до Африки, так как четвертьфинал еще не начался. Кроме того, неизвестно, пробьются ли туда французы. Даже стимулированные ожиданием своих жен, они не показали яркой игры. А вот приспособления для эротических игр — презервативы, массажные масла и пушистые розовые наручники, в номера футболистов уже доставили.

С французскими врачами согласен и бывший игрок сборной Бразилии Бранко. Легендарный защитник, который в 1994 году в США выиграл Мундиаль, признался, что его и товарищей по команде ни в чем не ограничивали во время турнира.

«Что в этом плохого? Мой сын Стефано был задуман во время Чемпионата мира, когда я провел один день с женой в Сан-Франциско. Секс хорош для всех, потому что он снимает напряженность», — считает 46-летний Бранко.

«Нам не запрещали пить, и мы позволили себе 3-4 раза оттянуться. Если бы алкоголь был проблемой, то не было бы футбола в Англии или Германии, где пьют пиво, или в Италии, Франции и Аргентине, где люди традиционно употребляют вино», — резюмировал футболист.

----------


## Irina

*Компания Hustler выпускает порноверсию «Аватара»*

ВАШИНГТОН, 19 июня. Компания Hustler выполнила свое обещание и создала порнографическую версию фильма Джеймса Кэмерона. «Аватар». Как сообщается в официальном пресс-релизе, картина под названием «This Ain't Avatar XXX» будет выпущена в формате 3D в сентябре 2010 года, пишут «Новости кино».

Создатели фильма называют его «самой дорогой постановкой для взрослых».

Действие картины будет происходить на далекой планете, а все актеры, естественно, будут загримированы под коренных обителей Пандоры.
Пока неизвестно, каким образом изданию Hustler удастся урегулировать правовые вопросы с киностудией FOX. Представители компании настаивают, что порноверсия «Аватара» является пародией, а следовательно, на ее производство не требуется разрешения.

Ранее сообщалось, что в новозеландской компании Weta Digital, работавшей над компьютерной графикой «Аватара» Джеймса Кэмерона, раскрыли несколько сюжетных деталей двух запланированных сиквелов этого фильма.

«На Пандоре полно всякого дерьма, и военно-космическому флоту придется давить разных жуков»,— сообщил источник сайта Marketsaw в компании Weta по поводу «Аватара-2».

Местом действия второго «Аватара», как сообщалось ранее, станет океан Пандоры. Детали третьего фильма еще неизвестны, однако, со слов представителя Weta, оба продолжения будут «индивидуальными» и непохожими друг на друга фильмами, повествующими о вселенной «Аватара»,

----------


## Irina

*Британский рыболов поймал карпа весом 45 кг*


ЛОНДОН, 19 июня. Рыболов-любитель Амброзе Смит из Британии установил новый мировой рекорд. Ему удалось поймать зеркального карпа гигантских размеров, сообщает Zhelezyaka.com.

Выловленная им рыба весила 45 кг. Ранее рекордсменом считался карп, весивший 42,6 кг. Чтобы вытащить из воды карпа таких размеров, рыбаку потребовалось 20 минут. Рыба была поймана в озере недалеко от города Дижон во Франции.

Ранее сообщалось, что инструктор по рыбной ловле Юха Хаппонен из финской деревушки Вилппула стал рекордсменом книги рекордов Гиннеса. Судак, пойманный финном прошлым летом, зарегистрирован в течение зимы Международной Ассоциацией спортивного рыболовства IGFA как рекорд среди рыбы, пойманной на леску. Официальное взвешивание определило вес рекордного судака – 5,646 килограмма.

----------


## Sanych

Чёт быстро он его достал. Таких зверей по 3 часа бывает полоскают.

----------


## Irina

*Самоубийца с простреленной головой чудом остался жив*

19 июня 2010 

Мужчина, который прострелил себе голову из пистолета, а затем был сбит грузовиком в Южно-Африканской Республике, чудом остался в живых, сообщает агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс со ссылкой на представителя службы по чрезвычайным происшествиям, Джеффри Уикс (Jeffrey Wicks).

Самоубийца, имя которого не сообщается, решил покончить жизнью и выстрелил себе в голову из пистолета, сидя в своем автомобиле. Пуля прошла через рот и застряла в черепе пострадавшего. Раненый вышел из автомобиля и стал переходить дорогу, чтобы получить медицинскую помощь, однако в этот момент его сбил проезжавший мимо грузовик, передает РИА Новости.

Мужчина получил серьезные ранения, он находится в критическом, но стабильном состоянии, сказал Уикс. Инцидент произошел в городе Ньюкасл в провинции Квазулу-Натал на востоке ЮАР.

----------


## Irina

*Аризонские белки остались без моста за миллион долларов*
20 июня 2010 в 13:36 Источник polit 

Правительство американского штата Аризоны передумало тратить 1 миллион долларов на строительство моста для белок.

Как передает телекомпания АBC, такое решение было принято после того, как проект начал активно обсуждаться в местных СМИ, и многие жители штата высказались неодобрительно по этому поводу.Мост планировали построить над одной из оживленных трасс, что позволило бы белкам без опасности для жизни переходить дорогу, напоминает "Эхо Москвы".

----------


## Irina

*«Зубастый» презерватив спасет женщин от изнасилования*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ЙОХАННЕСБУРГ, 21 июня. Значительно снизить количество изнасилований в мире может изобретение врача Соннет Эглерс из ЮАР. Как передает Bakililar.AZ, врач изобрела презерватив «с зубами».

Устройство rape-axe (топор против насилия) вставляется как тампон. Ряды зубоподобных крючков внутри прикрепляются к пенису мужчины при входе. После того, как ловушка «захлопнется», только врач сумеет снять этот презерватив.

«Боль сильная, с этим устройством невозможно ходить и справлять естественные надобности. Если попытаться снять самому, механизм закрывается еще больше, при этом не прорывая кожу или не причиняя иного вреда», — рассказала врач.

Отметим, что специальный опрос в ЮАР показал, что 28% мужчин изнасиловали женщину хотя бы раз в своей жизни, а 5% совершали акт насилия в течении последнего года.

----------


## Sanych

Мдя, кол-во извращённых изнасилований походу возрастёт.

----------


## Irina

*БЕРЛИН, 21 июня. В ходе прошедшего 19 июня в Берлине гей-парада один из ВИЧ-инфицированных участников укусил двоих человек. Как сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Tagesspiegel, инцидент произошел на одной из передвижных платформ.*

43-летний мужчина был задержан полицией. Его имя не раскрывается, отмечается, однако, что в прошлом он являлся участником реалити-шоу «Большой брат».

В полиции заявили, что злоумышленнику не удалось прокусить кожу до крови, однако более точной информации о состоянии пострадавших пока нет.

В ежегодном берлинском гей-параде приняли участие около полумиллиона человек. В этом году гей-парад, названный «День Кристофер-стрит» в честь событий на нью-йоркской улице в 1969 году, прошел в 32-й раз. По улицам города провезли более 50 открытых платформ с выступающими, а само шествие впервые завершилось у Бранденбургских ворот. Тему мероприятия организаторы определили как «Нормальный — значит другой».

----------


## Irina

*Японцы изобрели пластмассу из воды*

ТОКИО, 21 июня. Материал, который на 98% состоит из воды, изобрели ученые из Токийского университета.

Как передает портал InFuture, исследователи надеются, что Aqua Material сможет стать альтернативой для пластмасс на нефтяной основе.

Кроме воды изобретение содержит глинистый минерал и гиалуроновую кислоту.

Прочность нового материала почти такая же, как у силикона. При использовании большего количества глины он становится жестче и восстанавливается при срезании. Кроме того, их изобретение может выдерживать температуру до 100 градусов по Цельсию.

Исследователи считают, что Aqua Material может быть использован в медицине, например при лечении повреждений внутренних органов.

----------


## Sanych

> БЕРЛИН, 21 июня. В ходе прошедшего 19 июня в Берлине гей-парада один из ВИЧ-инфицированных участников укусил двоих человек. Как сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Tagesspiegel, инцидент произошел на одной из передвижных платформ.


Вот и пускай отморозков на парад, а они тебя ещё кусать будут.

----------


## Irina

*Самый дорогой домашний кинотеатр в мире?*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Для реализации проекта Джереми Кипнису потребовалось акустически обработанное помещение площадью около 200 кв.м. Размещенный в нем видеопроектор Sony SRX-S110 Professional Video Projector с разрешением QuadHD (4096 х 2160 пикселей, что в четыре раза превосходит стандартные параметры 1080p) проецирует картинку на экран Stewart Snowmatte 1.0 Gain Laboratory-Grade Motion Picture площадью 3 х 5,5 метров. Акустические системы и усилители здесь работают по схеме 8.8 и суммарно обеспечивают мощность в 11 315 Вт. В качестве источников сигнала в системе Джереми использовано 7 топовых устройств самых разных форматов, в том числе такая экзотика, как проигрыватель LaserDisc и видеомагнитофон D-VHS. Усилительное оборудование представлено как мускулистыми транзисторными, так и ламповыми аппаратами – всего их 36 штук. Басовую поддержку акустике оказывают 16 сабвуферов с динамиками диаметром 18 дюймов. Такой домашний кинотеатр способен максимально удовлетворить специфические потребности специалистов киноиндустрии, а по качеству звука и изображения он превосходит очень многие профессиональные решения.

----------


## Sanych

Под такой кинотеатр и дом надо соответствующий.

----------


## Irina

*Массовый побег из лагеря интернет-зависимых.
*
Больше года назад в Китае открылся первый трудовой лагерь для лечения интернет-зависимой молодежи. Строгая дисциплина (подъем в 5 утра, свет отключают в 21.30), одежда из камуфляжа, два часа обязательных физических упражнений, психологическая подготовка, уроки философии и каллиграфии под присмотром армейских инструкторов – все это эффективно способствует избавлению от болезненной компьютерной зависимости у молодых гиков.

Однако, нескольким пациентам клиники надоела такая жизнь и они совершили побег. 14 пациентов в возрасте от 15 до 22 лет привязали своего инструктора к кровати и сбежали в ближайший городок, где вызвали такси. Впрочем, добраться до любимых компьютеров и игровых приставок так и не удалось: как сообщают китайские СМИ, у них не было денег на проезд, и таксист привез пациентов в полицию (вообще, попытка 14 человек сесть в одну машину сама по себе вызывает подозрение).

Теперь подросткам предстоит взбучка от родителей, которые заплатили за шестимесячный курс лечения 18 тыс. юаней (около $2635). А уж что с ними сделает инструктор в лагере – и представить страшно.

----------


## Irina

*ТОКИО, 22 июня. В Японии развод все чаще становится поводом для праздника. Как передает портал MIGnews, многие пары устраивают особую церемонию, приглашая на нее родственников и друзей.*

Бывшие муж и жена в присутствии гостей расплющивают молотком свои обручальные кольца, после чего может быть небольшой фуршет.

Организацией мероприятия занимается единственное в своем роде агентство. Стоит такая церемония порядка $600.

----------


## Irina

*Петербуржец проткнул свое тело 1036 раз (фото)*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 23 июня. Петербуржец решился проткнуть свое тело 1036 раз. На эти жертвы 22-летний экстремал пошел, чтобы достойно выступить на фестивале по бодиарту.

Тело парня прокалывали три мастера на протяжении четырех с половиной часов непрерывной работы. За каждым движением пальцев «прокольщиков» следили зрители, которые окружили рекордсмена и всячески его поддерживали, сообщает LifeNews.

Чтобы на теле получился настоящий металлический рисунок, молодого человека пришлось перед основной процедурой разрисовать.

«До Книги рекордов Гиннесса мне пока далеко, – сказал экстремал. – Но в России я сейчас самый пирсингованный –  1038 проколов. Я собираюсь в следующем году догнать рекордсменку из Гоа, у которой на теле почти две с половиной тысячи колец».

Никакого приза за свое геройство на фестивале парень не получил. Но признался, что делал пирсинг исключительно для собственного удовольствия.

----------


## Irina

*Мужское достоинство укорачивается с каждым годом*

ЖЕНЕВА, 25 июня. Мужская плодовитость резко упала за последние несколько лет. По мнению ученых из Швейцарского центра репродуктивной медицины, причиной тому — неправильный образ жизни и постоянный стресс.

Как передает портал «Раут», в течение 20 лет наблюдается снижение качества и количества активных сперматозоидов почти в два раза.

Доктор Тьерри Сатер, проводивший научные изыскания, отмечает, что растет число инфекций и болезней, которые поражают половую сферу мужчин. Также появляются новые, малоизученные недуги.

Негативно сказывается на мужском здоровье плохая экология. В городских районах с сильным загрязнением атмосферы и в сельских, где используются пестициды, подвижность сперматозоидов снижается на 20%, в отличие от малых городов. В яичках происходят необратимые изменения под воздействием некоторых элементов, которые встречаются в продуктах питания. Это диоксины, фталаты и алкилфенолы. У современных подростков размер половых органов меньше, чем был у их дедов несколько десятков лет назад.

----------


## Irina

*Известный гонщик погиб после секспыток*

ЛОНДОН, 25 июня. Известный английский автогонщик 58-летний Робин Мортимер умер во время свидания с «госпожой Лукрецией», называющей себя «самой изощренной садисткой в Европе». Романтическое свидание в стиле садо-мазо, закончившееся трагедией, проходило на вилле, которую «госпожа» снимает в пригороде Брехта, в Бельгии.

Как передает NEWSru.com, любитель острых ощущений рухнул в душе, где приходил в себя после сеанса.

Врачи «скорой», приехавшие по вызову хозяйки дома, зафиксировали смерть мужчины. По данным прокуратуры, она наступила в результате употребления оксида азота, который играл роль анестетика в любовных утехах.

На веб-сайте «госпожи Лукреции» она обещает своим клиентам бандаж, унижение, доминирование, пытки и т.д. Газета The Daily Telegraph отмечает, что «сеанс» может длиться от одного часа до трех дней. Недаром дама предупреждает своих клиентов: «Остерегайтесь меня!».

Дом, в подвале которого, «госпожа Лукреция» и ее помощница пытали и любили своих многочисленных клиентов, находится в тихой бельгийской деревне. Соседи жалуются, что после того, как пять лет назад эти дамы арендовали дом, по тихой улице, где проживают семьи с детьми, стали сновать подозрительные типы. Около дома часто останавливаются машины с иностранным номерными знаками. Однако терпение соседей лопнуло, и они начали жаловаться после того, как «госпожа Лукреция» стала проводить оргии на зеленом газончике перед домом.

Клиент, которого убили грубые ласки госпожи был женат, у него есть дети. Он был основателем команды «Мотоспорт», одной из двух британских команд, участвующих в международном кубке International GT Open.

Газета The Daily Mail пишет, что «госпожа Лукреция» и ее помощница были арестованы полицией по подозрению в непредумышленном убийстве. Издание также отмечает, что «Лукреция» это творческий псевдоним 46-летней Иры В.Д. Отметим, что на рекламных фотографиях, публикуемых этим изданием, «госпожа Ира» запечатлена в фуражке офицера советских ВВС.

----------


## Sanych

Во дают развратники

----------


## BiZ111

> Во дают развратники


:ah:


*Активисты БРСМ собирают гуманитарную помощь для Газпрома*

Чтобы он смог рассчитаться с нашей страной. Акция «Поможем, чем можем» развернулась в центре Минска. Отзывчивых оказалось немало. Молодые люди, ветераны и гости города приносят деньги, одежду и даже продукты. Бээрэсэмовцы решили всё это отправить в "Газпром" специальными бандеролями.
Игорь Бузовский, первый секретарь ЦК БРСМ:
– «Газпром», наверное, самая бедная организация России, не может выплатить долг белорусскому народу. Поэтому мы решили помочь и объявить такую акцию. Народ Беларуси, чем может, поможет. Используются тачки, ящик для сбора денег. В дальнейшем, эти средства – и материальные, и вещи – переданы в центральный офис «Газпрома».







>

----------


## Akasey

хех, видел я репортаж по телеку. вот их бы энергию (БэРэСэМовцэв) да в мирное русло, навоз потягать например, на стройке попахать. а то ерундой страдать только.

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
так заказное ж усё, налогоплательщиком оплаченноё, чё х...ёй за госкошт
БэПэСРэМ и не не "покуражится"? Достойная смена растёт...

----------


## Irina

*Люди перестали говорить правду

ЖЕНЕВА, 28 июня. В повседневной человеческой жизни практически не осталось места для правды. Об этом, как передает портал «Психологический навигатор», заявили швейцарские ученые по результатам многолетних исследований.*

Масштабный опрос среди европейцев показал, что семейные люди врут больше, чем одинокие (примерно 58% против 33; люди с высшим образованием склонны обманывать больше, чем те, кто остановился на среднем (74% против 36; богатые любят приврать гораздо больше бедных (67% против 29.

Приврать ради красного словца больше любят представительницы прекрасного пола – 28% женщин против 13% мужчин. Зато лгать с целью достичь личной выгоды больше расположен сильный пол – 36% против 24%. А вот ложь во спасение, по данным ученых, проповедуют почти в равной мере представители обоих полов – 32% мужчин и 31% женщин.

Напомним, ранее канадские социологи сообщили, что чем раньше дети начинают врать, тем успешнее они будут во взрослой жизни.

В течение двадцати лет специалисты исследовали свыше тысячи детей в возрасте от 2 до 16 лет и пришли к заключению, что регулярно говорят неправду почти все. Среди малышей до 4 лет к вранью прибегают лишь 20% детей, зато после 4 лет – уже целых 90%. К 12 годам врут уже все дети, но вот с 16 лет этот показатель снижается до 70%.

Любопытно, что малыши, которые врали взрослым с двух лет, по окончании эксперимента (20 лет спустя) становились успешными людьми, занимая высокие посты и зарабатывая большие деньги.

----------


## BiZ111

Ойханна Сигурдардоттир, премьер-министр Исландии, а также первая женщина столь высокого политического ранга, открыто признавшаяся в своей гомосексуальности, на днях вступила в брак со своей подругой.

Избранницей премьер-министра стала известная писательница и журналистка Йонина Леосдоттир, с которой она прожила долгое время в гражданском браке, или, как это принятно называть в Исландии - в гражданском союзе.
Гражданский союз в Исландии - своеобразная форма установления взаимоотношений между двумя людьми. Однако, номинально, он не считается браком.
Долгожданная мечта премьер-министра исполнилась 12 июня 2010 года, когда местный парламент одобрил закон об однополых браках. С 27 июня закон вступил в силу.
Стоит отметить, что ранее госпожа Сигурдардоттир уже состояла в браке, правда, с мужчиной. От него у нее осталось две взрослых детей и пасынок.
Таким образом, Исландия стала девятой по счету страной в мире, где между гомосексуальными и традиционными браками поставлен знак равенства.

----------


## vova230

Пора уже отстрел проводить как при фашистах.

----------


## Irina

*
Пластиковые пакеты представляют опасность для здоровья потребителей, поскольку содержат потенциально смертельно опасные бактерии. К такому выводу, как передает портал «Вокруг Света», пришли сотрудники университета Аризоны.
*
Анализ пластиковых пакетов многоразового использования показал, что половина из них содержит следы кишечной палочки E.coli, а на многих сумках обнаружена сальмонелла.

Пластиковые пакеты многоразового использования очень популярны в Великобритании — их бесплатно раздают в супермаркетах. По статистике, сегодня в использовании у британцев находятся сотни миллионов таких пакетов. Подавляющее большинство потребителей их не моет после каждого похода за покупками, что и делает сумки потенциальными разносчиками заразы.

Многие хозяйственные сумки изготавливаются из джута или пропилена, что помогло сократить количество так называемого чистого пластика, используемого в пакетах, на 40% за последние три года. Но несмотря на их экологичность, они становятся опасны для здоровья, если регулярно не моются. Наибольшую опасность многоразовые пакеты представляют для детей, которые более взрослых уязвимы для E.coli.

Известно не менее 13 видов устойчивых грамотрицательных микроаэрофильных палочек рода кампилобактер. Они весьма активны в воде при температуре +4 градуса до 20 дней, в почве и помете птиц — до 30 дней. Палочки E.coli насчитывают 150 патогенных типов. В воде и почве сохраняются несколько месяцев. 

Бактерии сальмонеллы насчитывают около 2 тыс. разновидностей. Долго сохраняются в окружающей среде: в воде — 120 дней, в мясе и колбасных изделиях — до 100, а в почве — до 500. В мясных, молочных продуктах, яйцах могут активно размножаться, не изменяя их внешнего вида. В организме человека патогенные палочки вызывают инфекционное заболевание, сальмонеллез, с тяжелыми проявлениями гастро- и энтероколитов.

----------


## Irina

*Голливуд выбрал красотку XX века*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 2 июля. Голливудская актриса и фотомодель, звезда фильма «Завтрак у Тиффани» Одри Хепберн признана самой красивой женщиной XX столетия.

Как передает Lenta.Ru, титул самой красивой женщины достался Хепберн по итогам опроса, проведенного онлайн-магазином QVC, который специализируется на торговле одеждой, аксессуарами, товарами для дома, электроникой и многим другим. В опросе QVC участвовали более двух тысяч женщин.

На втором месте в рейтинге красавиц оказалась британская актриса и телеведущая Шерил Коул, которая ранее в 2010 году была признана самой стильной и самой сексуальной женщиной. Примечательно, что ей удалось опередить даже легендарную Мэрилин Монро, занявшую третью позицию в списке.

Помимо вышеназванных в список вошли Анджелина Джоли, Грейс Келли, Скарлетт Йоханссон, Холли Берри, Принцесса Диана, Келли Брук и Дженнифер Энистон.

----------


## Sanych

*Самолет с телами утонувших в Азовском море детей вылетит в Москву*

МОСКВА, 8 июл - РИА Новости. Самолет с телами погибших при купании на Ейской косе детей планируется к вылету сегодня, время отправки рейса будет определяться по согласованию с родственниками, сообщила РИА Новости в четверг представитель пресс-службы Главного управления МЧС РФ по Краснодарскому краю.

Во время купания на Ейской косе возле станицы Должанской Краснодарского края в среду погибли шестеро московских школьников, отдыхавших в лагере, и воспитатель. По предварительным данным, детей затянуло под воду сильное течение. Экспертиза подтвердила наличие алкоголя в крови троих из воспитателей, которые следили за детьми.

"Родственники погибших прибыли в ЦРБ Ейска, где проводится опознание. Планируется, что самолет с телами вылетит в Москву сегодня, время будет определено по согласованию с родственниками", - сказала представитель пресс-службы. Ранее представитель управления информации МЧС РФ сообщила РИА Новости, что сегодня пройдет опознание, на завтра запланирована доставка тел погибших.
По словам представителя пресс-службы ГУ МЧС по краю, расходы на себя взяла администрация Краснодарского края, в том числе оплату спецрейса для доставки родственников и тел погибших.

Она уточнила, что после происшествия были госпитализированы три ребенка. "Только один из них захлебнулся водой, еще один мальчик был отправлен в больницу, получив тепловой удар на берегу. После ЧП врачи осмотрели детей, и госпитализирован был еще один мальчик с диагнозом ОРЗ и отит", - отметила представитель пресс-службы.

Всего в лагере отдыхали 200 детей из Москвы. Вместе с ними приехали 16 преподавателей и 12 вожатых, там же находились родители некоторых детей, добавила собеседница агентства.

В среду в Ейск для оказания психологической помощи детям также прибыла группа психологов Южного филиала Центра экстренной психологической помощи МЧС РФ и Главного управления МЧС по Краснодарскому краю.

----------


## Sanych

*"Игла". Ремикс Россия 2010*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В один из последних дней работы 32 го Московского международного кинофестиваля состоялась презентация фильма «Игла. Ремикс».

Синтез наркотического триллера и рок-драмы. В триллере «Игла. Ремикс» зритель узнает многие вещи, которые остались за кадром в первой «Игле». Например, что Моро — музыкант и участник подпольных боев без правил, Спартак — предтеча новых русских олигархов и политических аферистов, а Доктор Артур Юсупович — не только драгдилер, но и телевизионный персонаж сродни гипнотизеру Кашпировскому.

Режиссер картины Рашид Нугманов решил не только перемонтировать и переозвучить все сцены киноленты с Виктором Цоем в главной роли, но также доснять некоторые эпизоды. Для осуществления задуманного были приглашены теже самые актероы, которые принимали участие в создании фильма более 20 лет назад. Новые кадры органично будут вплетаться в полотно старой «Иглы» и позволят зрителю узнать предысторию героя Виктора Цоя – Моро, а также то, чем завершилась его жизнь в картине. 

Главного персонажа, как и в оригинальной ленте, будет играть Виктор Цой – в совсем новых сценах его воссоздадут с помощью анимационной графики.

Для фильма «Игла. Ремикс» был полностью перезаписан весь саундтрек. Музыканты группы «Кино» переиграли все песни в иных аранжировках, оставив без изменений лишь голос Виктора Цоя.В целом, в результате проделанной работы картина не только получила свежее дыхание, но и стала примером новой формой кинематографа, – считает режиссер «Иглы. Ремикс» Рашид Нугманов.
Именно этот фильм откроет новую форму в кинематографе – ремикс, которая в отличии от музыки, представленной целой индустрией, в кино до сих пор не была полноценно реализована.

На широких экранах фильм можно будет увидеть уже этой осенью – «Игла. Ремикс» Рашида Нугманова с Виктором Цоем в главной роли выходит в прокат 16 сентября.

----------


## Sanych

*На базе «Беларусьфильма» снимут боевик с Жаном-Клодом Ван Даммом*



8—9 июля на киностудии "Беларусьфильм" состоялась встреча с представителями американской компании Motion Picture Corporation of America (MPCA), сообщила БелаПАН пресс-секретарь "Беларусьфильма" Валентина Белякова.

Американская сторона предложила снять на базе белорусской киностудии боевик, главную роль в котором исполнит известный американский актер Жан-Клод Ван Дамм.

Предполагается, что "Беларусьфильм" выступит в качестве производящей компании. По словам Беляковой, "качество и мощность технической базы" полностью удовлетворили американских кинематографистов.

Подбор основного состава съемочной группы американские партнеры доверили белорусским специалистам. Кроме того, в съемках планируется активно задействовать белорусских актеров. Как сообщила пресс-секретарь киностудии, съемки картины могут начаться уже через пару недель после согласования всех производственных вопросов.

----------


## Irina

*В Белоруссии все меньше желающих воссоединяться с РФ*

15 июля 2010  Источник podrobnosti Новость на Newsland: В Белоруссии все меньше желающих воссоединяться с РФ

За вступление Беларуси в состав России на гипотетическом референдуме готовы проголосовать только 29% белорусов.

Об этом свидетельствуют данные опроса, проведенного Независимым институтом социально-экономических и политических исследований Беларуси.

Против объединения Беларуси с Россией высказались 48,6% белорусов. Еще в начале 2000-х годов за объединение готовы были голосовать больше половины граждан, отмечает Reuters. При этом количество сторонников вступления Беларуси в Евросоюз составляет 36,4%.

Социологи указывают, что опрос был проведен до острого газового конфликта (в конце июня), в ходе которого впервые с 2004 года Россия резко снизила поставки газа в Беларусь. "Но факторов, действующих в сторону снижения пророссийских симпатий, хватало в избытке и без этого", говорится в комментарии социологического центра.

Напомним, в конце июня президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко в интервью американской телекомпании CNN заявил, что недавний газовый конфликт между Москвой и Минском может привести к существенному ухудшению отношений между двумя странами.

----------


## Irina

*Японские рекламные щиты «опознают» прохожих*

ТОКИО, 16 июля. Рекламные щиты в метрополитене Токио умеют распознавать пол и возраст прохожих. 27 щитов, которые показывают пассажирам соответствующую их годам рекламу, оснащены камерами с функцией распознавания лиц. Чтобы камера смогла распознать лицо человека, он должен повернуться в ее направлении и смотреть на щит хотя бы секунду.

Как передает портал «Руформатор», полученные изображения анализируются программой для распознавания лиц. Таким образом, японские рекламщики будут знать, какая аудитория преобладает на тех или иных станциях в то или иное время.

Эти данные помогут рекламным компаниям определить, какое именно рекламное объявление показывать на определенной станции в определенное время.

Компания – установщик щитов пообещала, что фотографии людей, которые сделала камера, сохраняться не будут.

----------


## Irina

*Счастливые люди живут в Скандинавии, несчастные — в Африке*

МОСКВА, 16 июля. Самые счастливые в мире люди живут в Скандинавских странах. Об этом, как передает портал Yoki, свидетельствуют результаты всемирного опроса Gallup.

Возглавила «хит-парад счастья» Дания, а в пятерку лидеров вошли Финляндия, Норвегия, Швеция. Самыми несчастными оказались жители африканской республики Того.

Отметим, что страны из пятерки лидеров имеют высокий уровень благосостояния, что позволяет предположить связь между удовлетворенностью жизнью и размером кошелька.

К примеру, в Дании наслаждаются жизнью 82% опрошенных, 17% испытывают некоторые проблемы, и только 1% признались, что страдают. Социологи выяснили, что в Норвегии и вовсе никто не страдает, однако при этом счастливого населения в стране 69%.

Россия расположилась в середине списка — на 73 месте. Счастливого населения в стране всего 21%, а страдает каждый пятый россиянин — 22%. Более половин опрошенных испытывают проблемы (57. Отметим, что по количеству довольных жизнью РФ оказалась на одном уровне с ЮАР, Ливаном, Румынией и Словакией.

Несмотря на это, русские реже американцев впадают в депрессию, хотя в большей степени склонны погружаться в задумчивость и фокусироваться на мрачных чувствах и воспоминаниях.

«У жителей западных стран погружение в негативные эмоции, как правило, ухудшает самочувствие, чего не скажешь о русских, — заявил один из авторов исследования профессор психологии Игорь Гроссман. — Русские больше, чем американцы, фокусируются на отрицательных эмоциях, но они бессознательно дистанцируют себя от своих эмоций в большей степени, чем американцы, которые склонны полностью погружаться в пережитое».

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что счастье и несчастье распространяются, подобно инфекции.

Вокруг счастливых и несчастных образуются соответствующие кластеры (плотные, локализованные группы) из социальных контактов. Интересно, что несчастье более заразно: каждый счастливый друг повышает шанс стать счастливым на 11%; каждый несчастный увеличивает вероятность стать несчастным вдвое.

----------


## Irina

*КРАСНОДАР, 19 июля. Жители кубанской станицы Голубицкая были шокированы и возмущены рекламной компанией прокатчиков парашюта.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Как пишет газета «Тамань», жители станицы сообщили, что в минувший четверг на центральном пляже Голубицкой отдыхающие увидели осла-парашютиста. Вероятно, таким образом предприниматели, занимающиеся прокатом парашюта, пытались привлечь внимание к своей услуге.

Очевидцы сообщили, что животное с дикими криками около получаса летало над морем. По словам отдыхающих, осла подняли так высоко в небо, что дети, находившиеся на пляже, плакали и спрашивали родителей: «Зачем собачку привязали к парашюту?». У взрослых жестокий поступок вызвал недоумение и возмущение.

Сообщается также, что приземление осла было не менее жестоким зрелищем: его несколько метров волокли по воде, прежде чем вытащить уже полуобморочное животное на берег.

----------


## Irina

*Женская грудь «растет» год от года
*
КАНБЕРРА, 21 июля. За прошедшие 50 лет в Австралии вырос средний размер чашечки бюстгальтера. Как передает портал Innovanews, в 1960 году он был равен 10B, десять лет назад — 12B, а сегодня это уже 14C.

Генеральный директор компании по производству бюстгальтеров Салли Беркли сообщила, что увеличение на 6-7 размеров произошло в беспрецедентно малые сроки. Уже в следующем месяце компания намерена начать производство новых чашечек размера H, добавив их к стандартному диапазону от A до E.

Существует теория, что рост груди связан с потребляемой пищей: сегодня женщины едят больше и лучше, чем 50 лет назад. В их меню намного больше мяса птицы и свинины, которые содержат так называемый строительный белок организма.

Большая грудь может быть индикатором увеличения массы тела, и даже тучности.

В прошлом году Организация экономического сотрудничества и развития оценила Новую Зеландию как третью в мире нацию по уровню тучности (показатель тучности — 26,5.

Наконец, большая грудь может формироваться и потому, что половое созревание у девочек происходит уже к 10-летнему возрасту, а вместе с ним раньше начинают происходить связанные с этим гормональные изменения в организме.

----------


## Irina

*Женщины назвали самые привлекательные мужские недостатки*

МОСКВА, 21 июля. Ученые составили список особенностей мужчин, которые им самим кажутся недостатками, а женщинам как раз наоборот, очень нравятся.

Как передает портал YoRead.ru, женщины считают привлекательным запах свежего мужского пота. Правда, исключительно свежего. Как ранее заявляли специалисты, в составе пота есть андростадиенон, который и вызывает сексуальное возбуждение.

Кроме того, 72% опрошенных женщин очень ценят мужскую седину и считают ее пикантной. Не менее привлекательны для женщин и шрамы. Как и прежде, на подсознательном уровне дамы считают их признаками мужественности и смелости. Интересный факт: женщинам безразлично, по какой причине появились рубцы, главное — их наличие.

Опрос показал, что интеллегентность — в почете у слабого пола. А мужчины в очках, по мнению девушек, отличаются умом и интеллегентностью.

----------


## Irina

*
Аномальный случай в Грузии: кошка родила собаку*
  23 июля 2010, 13:39 [ «Аргументы.ру» ]

В Ахметском районе Грузии произошел странный случай. После нескольких дней тяжелых родов кошка
родила ... щенка.
Этот сюжет был показан несколькими телеканалами Грузии. В нем владелец кошки Анзор Кочламазашвили рассказал, что родившейся от кошки щенок выглядит вполне здоровым. Мама-кошка кормит его своим молоком. Он похож на кошачьих только ушами, все остальное он перенял от собаки. Грузинские зоологи пока затрудняются назвать причины аномалии. Не исключено влияние радиации. Однако, специалисты также не исключают полового контакта кошки с каким-то псом.

Отметим однако, что подобные случаи происходят в мире не первый раз. Так, четыре года назад в Бразилии кошка также родила двоих щенков (на фото).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Глобальное потепление начнется раньше, чем полагали*

23 июля 2010 в 11:51 Источник medkarta 

Начало глобальных климатических изменений мы можем увидеть уже сейчас. Жара, установившаяся во многих странах через 30 лет станет нормой, что существенно повлияет на состояние здоровья людей. Надо сказать, ранее полагали, будто глобальное потепление начнется гораздо позже, однако исследователи Стэнфордского Университета заявляют: прогнозы ошибочны.

По их мнению, к длительным периодам аномальной жары в ближайшие десятки лет прибавятся наводнения. В итоге будут страдать пожилые люди, системы канализации выйдут из строя, что создаст угрозу возникновения различных эпидемий. Те температурные рекорды, которые мы наблюдаем в эти дни, - предвестники будущих событий.

Ученые воспользовались компьютерным моделированием и установили: аномально жаркая погода может пять раз на длительное время захватывать западные и центральные штаты США в период с 2020 по 2029 год. Весь мир это тоже не оставит нетронутым. Как отмечает Майкл Макгихин, директор отдела экологических аномалий при Центрах по контролю и профилактике заболеваний, особенно климатические изменения повлияют на жизнь в развивающихся странах.

Выход исследователи видят в пропаганде. Люди должны меньше пользоваться машинами, отдавая предпочтение велосипедам и пешим прогулкам. Это позволит снизить количество выбросов в атмосферу, способствующих глобальному потеплению, и сделать упор на более активный образ жизни, улучшая самочувствие.

----------


## Irina

*Последняя информация о конкурсе и проходных баллах в вузах основного потока появится 25 июля в 15.00*

25 июля, в последний день приема документов от абитуриентов в вузах основного потока, информация о ходе подачи заявлений будет обновлена в последний раз в 15.00. Об этом БелаПАН сообщил первый заместитель министра образования Александр Жук.

По его словам, информация появится за три часа до окончания приема документов, чтобы абитуриенты смогли окончательно определиться с выбором специальности. Он заметил, что данная мера позволит снять так называемый ажиотаж "последнего дня".

По опыту прошлых лет, сообщил Жук, абитуриенты подают документы в последние дни, предварительно отследив конкурсы и проходные баллы. Он отметил, что проходной балл при поступлении на отдельные специальности в последний день может увеличиваться в пределах десяти баллов. Жук посоветовал абитуриентам учесть эти десять баллов, чтобы наверняка поступить на выбранную специальность.

В настоящее время, как сообщил первый замминистра, в Беларуси ведется работа по разработке системы автоматизации приема документов и зачисления в вузы. С ее внедрением абитуриент сможет подать три сертификата централизованного тестирования, отметить в списке желаемые специальности, и система проведет зачисление в вуз автоматически в соответствии с набранными баллами и приоритетами. Жук заметил, что в настоящее время прорабатываются вопросы технического, научного и организационного обеспечения данной системы. Разработкой этой технологии занимается Белорусский государственный университет информатики и радиоэлектроники, в этом году она апробируется при зачислении на платную форму обучения в вуз. Однако, по его словам, для ее введения в республиканском масштабе потребуется не один год.

Напомним, прием документов от абитуриентов в большинстве белорусских вузов проходит с 16 по 25 июля. Абитуриенты, которые не пройдут по конкурсу на дневную форму получения образования за счет средств бюджета, могут по 2 августа подать документы для участия в конкурсе на заочное бюджетное обучение, по 4 августа - для участия в конкурсе на обучение на условиях оплаты (дневное и заочное).

Всего в этом году белорусские вузы примут около 103 тыс. абитуриентов (54,4 тыс. - на дневную, 48,1 тыс. - на заочную форму обучения), что на 5 тыс. человек больше, чем в 2009 году. При этом на обучение за счет средств бюджета планируется принять 33,9 тыс. человек.

----------


## Irina

*Узбекские женщины обвиняют государство в массовой стерилизации*

26 июля 2010 в 21:31 Источник today

Сотни узбекских женщин были стерилизованы хирургическим путем без их ведома и согласия в рамках программы, направленной на борьбу с перенаселением, говорится в статье, опубликованной в The Independent.

По словам правозащитников и врачей, авторитарный президент Ислам Каримов в этом году усилил программу по стерилизации, инициированную им в конце 1990-х. Распоряжением, выпущенным в феврале, Министерство здравоохранения велело всем медицинским организациям "усилить контроль над медицинскими обследованиями женщин детородного возраста" в стране, где уровень рождаемости составляет в среднем 2,3 ребенка на женщину.

В распоряжении также говорится, что "хирургическая контрацепция должна проводиться бесплатно" всем женщинам, которые пожелают пройти такую процедуру.

В кампании по стерилизации участвуют тысячи врачей и медсестер, которые уговаривают женщин детородного возраста, особенно тех, у кого уже есть двое и более детей, осуществить эту процедуру, пишет автор статьи Мансур Мировалев.

В 2007 году Комитет ООН против пыток сообщил о "большом числе" случаев принудительной стерилизации и удаления внутренних половых органов у узбекских женщин, нередко после кесарева сечения. В результате некоторых женщин бросили мужья.

24-летняя домохозяйка Саодат Рахимбаева в марте перенесла кесарево сечение, в результате которого на свет появился недоношенный мальчик Ибрагим, умерший несколькими днями позже.

Но затем последовал еще один удар - она узнала, что хирург удалил ей во время операции часть матки, сделав ее бесплодной. По словам врача, гистерэктомия была необходима, чтобы удалить потенциально опасную злокачественную кисту, хотя она считает, что была стерилизована в рамках программы по снижению рождаемости.

"Моего одобрения не спрашивали, проверок не проводили, просто изувечили меня, будто я бессловесное животное, - говорит она сквозь слезы. - Я должна была умереть вместе с Ибрагимом".

После выписки из роддома Рахимбаева поделилась своими переживаниями с мужем. По ее словам, вместо того чтобы поддержать ее, он отправил ее в дом родителей ждать документов в разводе, так как не захотел жить с бесплодной женой.

"Он даже не спросил, почему врачи изувечили меня, просто обвинил меня во всем, - говорит она. - Теперь у меня нет надежды завести детей, нет работы, нет будущего".

----------


## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 28 июля. В заповеднике Честати в Далонеге родилось необычное животное – помесь ослика и зебры.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

У жеребенка, отец которого зебра, а мать – ослица, черные полоски на ногах и морде.

Как передает портал America.Ru, директор заповедника С.В. Уоррен заявил, что у малыша инстинкты зебры. Он сидит, а не лежит на боку, как будто опасается нападения хищников.

Обычно зебры и ослы не спариваются, но время от времени появляются такие «зеброслы».

----------


## Irina

*«Пробуждающий» перстень для водителей изобрели в России*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ПЕНЗА, 28 июля. Российские ученые намерены выпустить на российский рынок новое устройство, которое привлечет внимание водителей – перстень Stop Sleep.

Как передает портал Zhelezyaka, оно контролирует состояние человека и не позволяет ему заснуть в дороге. Как только водитель приближается к состоянию сна, прибор начинает вибрировать, жужжит и мигает.

От одной зарядки прибор работает около 15 часов. В нем есть память, которая хранит данные о состоянии водителя за последний месяц использования. В том числе в момент аварии, что, по мнению разработчиков, важно для страховых компаний.

Первую партию в 10 тыс. Stop Sleep «Старт» должен выпустить к 1 ноября. Цена прибора в магазинах составит 3,5 тыс. рублей

----------


## vova230

Уже неплохо. Только наши водители могут уж слишком надеяться на прибор и в результате уснут и все, приехали.

----------


## Irina

* Почему люди зевают?*

Ученые выяснили, что зевота указывает на половую заинтересованность, а не на недостаток кислорода, как было принято считать ранее.

Команда экспертов из университетов Европы, США, Индии и Ближнего Востока провели эксперимент с участием более 10 тысяч мужчин и женщин, в ходе которого выясняли причины зевоты.

Теорию скрытого сексуального желания выдвинул глава исследования профессор Вольтер Сеунтиенс. Доктор уверен, что за глубоким вдохом затяжным и относительно быстрым выдохом при широко открытой полости рта прячется целый ряд эмоциональных триггеров.

Согласно опросам добровольцев, в момент зевка они чувствовали интерес, стресс или возбуждение.

Причем в 92% эпизодах наблюдалось повышение либидо у женщин и потенции у мужчин. Специалисты считают, что механизм зевоты каким-то образом влияет на эротическое подсознание.

Если обратиться к приматам, то перед тем как вступить в интимные отношения, многие из них напрягают мышцы рта, лица и шеи. Однако еще предстоит достоверно прояснить нервные процессы, осуществляющие связь между актом зевоты и половым влечением.

Пока только понятно, что есть какие-то общие процессы, вызывающие тягу к сексу, но нет конкретных показателей.

----------


## Irina

*Женщины с пышной грудью обладают более высоким интеллектом*

Американский социолог Ивон Россдейл сопоставила данные о размере груди и IQ 1200 женщин в возрасте от 21 до 55 лет. Результаты показали, что у женщин с большой грудью коэффициент интеллекта в среднем выше на 5-10 пунктов, пишет MIGnews.

В процессе проведения исследования участниц разбили на пять категорий в зависимости от размера груди: от самого маленького до самого большого, после чего подвергли стандартному тесту на определение IQ.

Выяснилось, что обладательницы пышных размеров показывали результаты на 10 пунктов лучше тех, кому с размером груди не так сильно повезло. Даже те женщины, чьи размеры попали в золотую середину, набрали на 3-5 пунктов больше дам с почти плоской грудью.

Рoссдейл считает, что женщинам с большой грудью в социальном плане труднее доказать свой интеллектуальный потенциал, так как внимание мужского окружения приковано к вырезам на их платьях. В то время как обладательницы не выдающихся форм такого внимания к себе не привлекают и потому могут похвастаться большими успехами.

Ранее швейцарские ученые обнаружили зависимость между суицидальными попытками и размерами женских прелестей. Оказывается, небольшая грудь может стать причиной летального исхода у представительниц прекрасного пола. Особенно подвержены, что называется, черным мыслям, подростки в возрасте от 15 до 17 лет, считают специалисты из Высшей Медицинской Школы Невшателя. Молодые девушки наиболее восприимчивы к общественному мнению. Поэтому малейшее негативное высказывание в адрес их внешности может привести к необратимым последствиям, рассказал руководитель работы профессор Фридрих Ларсен.

----------


## Irina

*Одиночество оказалось вреднее для здоровья, чем ожирение, алкоголизм и курение.*

Об этом, как передает портал «Компьюлента», свидетельствуют результаты исследования, проведенного сотрудниками Университета Бригэма Янга (штат Юта, США). Поддержка семьи, друзей и соседей способны вполовину увеличить шансы на здоровую старость. Анализ сведений о 300 тыс. человек показал и то, что социальная изоляция вредит здоровью так же, как выкуривание 15 сигарет в день или злоупотребление спиртным. Одиночество даже пагубнее, чем отсутствие физических упражнений, и наносит человеку вдвое больше вреда, чем ожирение.

Выводы неожиданные, но ученые настаивают: нехватку социальной поддержки можно и нужно добавить в список факторов риска преждевременной смерти. По их словам, если человек общается с группой родственников или друзей и чувствует ответственность за других людей, он лучше заботится о себе самом и меньше подвергается различным рискам.

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что ученые из трех университетов США (в Чикаго, Сан Диего и Гарварде) пришли к выводу: одиночество заразно.

Исследователи утверждают, что перед тем, как расстаться со своими друзьями, люди передают одиночество окружающим примерно так же, как инфекционные заболевания.

Это открытие, по словам ученых, показывает зависимость одиночества от ментальных и физических заболеваний, и говорит о том, что одинокие люди живут меньше.

Согласно исследованиям, женщины менее подвержены этому заболеванию.

----------


## Irina

*Шлепанцы вредят ногам и калечат более 200 тыс. человек в год*

Источник medicine.newsru 
Шлепанцы становятся причиной травм более 200 тысяч человек ежегодно. Несмотря на это, популярность данного вида обуви продолжает расти, беспокоятся медики. По сравнению с высокими каблуками, шлепанцы выглядят безопасными. Однако врачи предупреждают о возможности приобретения травм в результате падений и появления болей из-за неправильной нагрузки на суставы.

Будучи изначально исключительно пляжной обувью, шлепанцы постепенно для многих стали повседневной. По меньшей мере, одна пара шлепанцев есть в гардеробе каждой пятой женщины. В летний сезон их носят 15 миллионов женщин, пишет The Daily Mail со ссылкой на данные обувной фирмы.

Но эксперты в один голос говорят об опасности длительного ношения шлепанцев. Считается, они изменяют походку так, что основное давление приходится на внешнюю сторону ноги, а не на пятку. Кроме того, в шлепанцах очень легко споткнуться, попав на неровную поверхность. Часто в таких случаях человек получает вывих лодыжки или ломает руку.

Ортопед Эмма Саппл признает: шлепанцы пользуются всеобщей популярностью. "Они легко надеваются и легко носятся, но женщины должны помнить, что длительное ношение шлепанцев на жестких поверхностях может вызвать значительные проблемы с ногами", - подчеркивает она. Эксперт призвала женщин во избежание травм летом в городе носить адекватную обувь.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые: человек умнеет к 50-70 годам*

Американские ученые в ходе многолетних исследований выяснили, что с годами интеллектуальная мощь человека возрастает. По их словам, пик мозговой активности приходится на 50-70 лет.

Отметим, ранее считалось, что с возрастом умственная деятельность человека снижается в связи с прогрессирующей гибелью - до 30% - клеток головного мозга - нейронов. Однако новейшие углубленные исследования мозга опровергли эту точку зрения, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

Как оказалось, нейроны не умирают с годами, хотя имеющиеся между ними связи могут быть потеряны в случае, если человек ими не пользуется. Также с возрастом в головном мозге увеличивается количество особого вещества - миелина. Оно способствует более быстрому прохождению сигналов между нейронами, что повышает общую интеллектуальную мощь мозга до 3000% по сравнению со средним показателем.

При этом пик в активности производства миелина приходится на 60-летний возраст и выше, отмечают специалисты.

----------


## Irina

*Влюбленность можно оценить методом "градации Рубина"
*
Оказывается любовь можно посчитать и просчитать. Зик Рубин - один из лучших психологов Гарварда попытался вычислить научным методом степень одного влюбленного человека в другого и сумел добиться удивительных результатов.

Как оказалось, степень влюбленности можно оценить с помощью количества времени, когда влюбленный смотрит на объект своего интереса. Рик определил, что влюбленные пары смотрят друг на друга в среднем 85% времени на протяжении разговора! А при обычном разговоре люди смотрят друг на друга не более 30-40% времени.

Этому методу определения измерения любви дали название, которое звучит так - "градация Рубина". Если вы хотите проверить, влюблен ли в вас ваш объект вожделения, то все просто: оцените то время, на протяжении которого он на вас смотрит во время беседы.

А, если хочешь влюбить в себя, то не отводи от него взгляда в течение 15-ти минут вашего общения (если оно длится всего 20), мужской мозг отреагирует моментально, в том случае, если ты ему тоже интересна.

----------


## Irina

*Названа самая популярная песня в Интернете*

ВАШИНГТОН, 31 июля. Песня I Gotta Feeling американской поп-группы Black Eyed Peas стала первой композицией в истории человечества, которую за небольшую плату скачали в цифровом формате 6 млн раз.

Однако глава ВИА разразился по этому поводу целой тирадой, припомнив разгул «нелегального файлообмена»: «Это значит, что люди, купившие нашу песню, решили поддержать искусство. Чёрт знает сколько людей слушали эту вещицу, не заплатив ни цента, даже не подумав об этом!»

I Gotta Feeling находится на вершине цифрового чарта компании Nielsen SoundScan уже 14 недель,  сообщает Compulenta.ru.

Сами музыканты считают, что причина в позитивном заряде песни: «Людям хочется, чтобы им постоянно напоминали о том, что всё в порядке».

Прошлогодний диск The E.N.D., частью которого является данный трек? уже стал мультиплатиновым.

----------


## Irina

*Единая зарядка для мобильников появится в 2011 году*

ЖЕНЕВА, 30 июля. 1 января 2011 года в ЕС стартуют продажи мобильных телефонов с унифицированным разъемом типа micro-USB, который позволит применять единое для всех моделей зарядное устройство. Как сообщает Infox, разработчики уже получили разрешение главного управления Еврокомиссии по промышленности и предпринимательству.

Источники добавляют, что новое устройство не только облегчит жизнь семьям, которые смогут пользоваться одной зарядкой, но и позволит производить меньше отходов. По подсчетам аналитиков из Еврокомиссии, в год в ЕС выбрасывается несколько тысяч тонн электронного мусора, так как пользователи мобильных телефонов ранее были вынуждены выкидывать старые зарядки при покупке новых устройств.

Решение о введении универсальной зарядки было принято в феврале прошлого года на Всемирном мобильном конгрессе в испанской Барселоне, где собрались 17 компаний — Nokia, Motorola, LG, Sony Ericsson, Samsung, Vodafone, Orange, 3 Group, AT&T, KTF, Mobilkom Autriche, Telecom Italia, Telefónica, Telenor, Telstra, T-Mobile, Qualcomm.

С помощью порта micro-USB мобильный телефон можно подзаряжать и в розетке, и в компьютере.

В Брюсселе надеются, что в скором будущем сотовые будут продаваться и вовсе без зарядок. Этой модели предстоят многочисленные испытания в трех различных организациях, прежде чем она попадет на рынок

----------


## Irina

*Попугай предотвратил ограбление дома своего хозяина*

Попугай по кличке Кузя напугал грабителей, пробравшихся в дом переводчика Геннадия Куркуля в Лондоне, пишет The Daily Telegraph. Когда попугай породы лори услышал, что в квартире оказались посторонние люди, он издал такой громкий крик, что те немедленно сбежали.

По словам хозяина Кузи, птица живет в доме без клетки и спит там, где ей нравится. Куркуль отметил, что Кузя предпочитает спать под лестницей. "Он вроде собаки, всегда ходит за мной по дому. Наверное, когда грабители влезли в квартиру, он услышал их голоса и поднял шум. Он так кричал, что его было слышно на весь район", - рассказал переводчик.

Хозяин Кузи также отметил, что его попугая, оперативно отреагировавшего на вторжение грабителей в дом, даже поблагодарили соседи, которые также могли стать жертвами преступления. По данным газеты, преступники успели забрать из квартиры только кошелек Куркуля, оставив ценные вещи нетронутыми.

Лори - общительные и очень активные попугаи. Они легко приручаются и с удовольствием проводят время в компании человека, однако им не нравится сидеть в клетках - они предпочитают свободно летать и ходить по дому. Если лори надолго оставлять в одиночестве, они начинают скучать и в попытке развлечь себя выщипывают у себя перья.

----------


## Irina

*Перепутанные в роддоме бразильцы восстановили справедливость через 20 лет*

*БРАЗИЛИЯ, 1 августа. Двое бразильцев, случайно перепутанные в роддоме, более 20 лет жили с чужими родителями. Как передает радио «Маяк» со сслыкой на Associated Press, ошибка раскрылась в 2008 году, после чего две семьи стали жить вместе.
*
25-летней Димас Алипранди с детства был убежден в том, что он не похож на своих четырех сестер: он всегда был светловолосым и голубоглазым, а его сестры — брюнетками с карими глазами. «У меня типичные признаки потомка немецких иммигрантов, в то время как у моей семьи итальянские корни», — рассказывает он.

В 14 лет Димас увидел по телевизору сюжет о детях, перепутанных в роддоме, после чего пожелал сделать ДНК-тест. В то время финансовое положение семьи не позволило сделать дорогой анализ, поэтому тест Алипранди сделал лишь через 10 лет на свои деньги. Это обошлось ему в 300 реалов ($166).

Тест подтвердил его догадку. Это шокировала людей, которых он привык называть родителями. Но, оправившись от шока, они решили помочь ему с поиском биологических родителей.

В больнице, где Алипранди появился на свет, не поверили его рассказу и предложили сделать повторный анализ. Однако и второй ДНК-тест показал, что при рождении младенца отдали не его настоящей матери.

Работникам больницы пришлось покопаться в архивах. Врачи установили, что в тот же день там был рожден еще один мальчик — Элтон Пластер. Алипранди незамедлительно отправился в соседний город на ферму, где жил Элтон со своими родителями, и уговорил их сделать тест ДНК.

Как выяснилось, биологическими родителями Элтона на самом деле были отец и мать Димаса, а самого Димаса вырастили родители Элтона. Алипранди рассказал, что две семьи не расстроились из-за этого факта, а даже наоборот — решили объединиться. В 2009 году семья Димаса переехала на ферму Пластеров, где они стали жить в одном доме, а Димас и Элтон теперь работают вместе.

Отметим, похожий случай произошел в прошлом году в России. Полтора года русская семья из Мценска воспитывала чеченского мальчика, а чеченская — русского. В итоге по решению суда семьи обменялись детьми. В августе 2008 года Андросовы случайно обнаружили роддомовскую бирку с надписью «Зарема Тайсумова». Мать ребенка встретилась с семьей Тайсумовых, однако первоначально ее словам не поверили. Тогда Анна добилась проведения экспертизы ДНК, которая и подтвердила: женщины воспитывают не своих детей. Малышей перепутали в детском доме. Акушерка завернула их в чужие одеяльца, а бирки на ручках мальчиков были при этом свои.

По случайности обе женщины сняли эти бирки, даже не посмотрев на них. Матерей не смутило при этом, что в русской семье родился темноволосый и кареглазый малыш, а в чеченской — светловолосый и голубоглазый.

----------


## Irina

*Мужчин обуют в балетки*

ЛОНДОН, 1 августа. Мужская мода возвращается в эпоху денди, считает известный дизайнер Чарли Портер. Ученые давно указывают на то, что представители сильного пола с каждым годом становятся более нежными и мнительными, пишет портал Raut.Ru.

Изменения в мужском характере не могли не отразиться и на индустрии красоты. Недавно в Лондоне открылся магазин, в котором выставлена большая партия обуви в стиле балеток. Все обувные пары предназначены исключительно для мужчин.

Сейчас никто не вспомнит, когда тупые носы, широкая подошва, черный и коричневый цвет стали символом стальных нервов и мужественности. Такие модели на протяжение многих веков носили представители сильной половины человечества. В конце 60-х годов прошлого века на полках появились узконосые ботинки разных тонов, причем парни, которые в них ходили, долгое время считались щеголями, и не воспринимались всерьез.

Такая мода высмеивалась во многих стран, кое-где даже была строго запрещена. Но это не помешало ей приобрести поклонников по всем миру. Тому свидетельство появившийся на Мейфэр-стрит бутик под названием Дувр — салон, где можно встретить даже мужские балетки на каблуках. Пока магазин отваживаются посещать только особо храбрые мужчины.

Отметим, одной из модных тенденций весны-2010 стали ботинки в мужском стиле. Разные вариации нового модного тренда можно было встретить в обувных коллекциях таких известных брендов, как Yohji Yamamoto и Dolce & Gabbana.

Женские ножки облачатся в мужские ботинки, однако при этом не потеряют изящества. Присутствие мужского стиля в женской моде не в новинку.
Дизайнеры постоянно разбавляют мягкость и изысканность предметов женского гардероба строгостью и элегантностью мужского стиля. Вот и в весеннем сезоне женская обувь приобрела довольно резкие очертания. Ультрамодной стала модель элегантных полуботинков без каблуков на тонкой подошве и с заостренным носом.

Как отмечают специалисты, отсутствие каблуков, хотя и лишило современную модную женщину столь желанного роста, однако придала свободу и быстроту движения, что в более полной мере отражает наше высокодинамичное общество и время.

А ранее дизайнеры решили создать коллекцию купальных костюмов для мужчин, которые представляют собой своеобразные мешочки с пришитыми к ним тоненькими веревочками. Подобные креативные модели рискнет надеть не каждый среднестатистический мужчина, потому как они очень откровенны и подходят только для хорошо сложенных и накаченных мужских тел.

Данные модели являются «сплошными» купальниками, которые позволяют прикрыть не только мужское достоинство, но еще и грудь, а если говорить точнее, то соски. Интересно, что такого рода купальники созданы и для девушек, обладательниц большого бюста. Данную коллекцию под названием «Манкини» выпустил дизайнер Эрик Рупрехт.

----------


## Irina

*Мобильные телефоны оказались в 18 раз грязнее рукояток бачков в общественных туалетах. Такие данные, передает Medportal, показало исследование британского журнала Which?.*

Эксперт Кери Стэнэуэй определил общее микробное число в мазках с 30 случайно подобранных мобильных телефонов и сравнил его с аналогичным показателем, полученным при исследовании туалетных рукояток.

Ему удалось высянить, что число микроорганизмов на поверхности телефонов в 25 раз превышает гигиеническую норму и в 18 раз – число микробов на рукоятках смыва в общественных уборных.

Речь идет об общем количестве бактерий, не все из которых опасны для человека. Но Стэнэуэй обнаружил и болезнетворные микробы, например, возбудители кишечных и гнойных инфекций – сальмонелла, кишечная палочка и золотистый стафилококк.

Исследователь уверен, что примерно 14,7 из 63 млн мобильных телефонов, используемых британцами, представляют угрозу для здоровья.

Стэнэуэй порекомендовал всем пользователям мобильников уделять самое пристальное внимание гигиене своих устройств и стараться не давать их в чужие руки.

----------


## Irina

*Изобретатель лучшего способа очистки моря от пролитой нефти получит $1 млн*

ВАШИНГТОН, 1 августа. Американская организация X-Prize Foundation, известная проводимыми ею конкурсами среди ученых и инженеров с большими призовыми фондами, объявила конкурс на лучший способ очистки моря от пролитой нефти.

Как сообщает Lenta.Ru, призовой фонд конкурса составляет $1,4 млн: первый приз — $1 млн, второй — 300 тыс, третий — 100 тыс. Заявки на конкурс принимаются до апреля 2011 года. По итогам первого тура жюри выберет до десяти проектов и провести их испытания, в которых и выявится победитель.

Ранее фонд X-Prize, ставящий своей задачей поддержку самых «безумных» научных и инженерных проектов, объявлял конкурсы на создание самого перспективного и экологичного автомобиля, готового к серийному производству; частного космического и лунного аппаратов; дешевого и быстрого метода секвенирования ДНК, пишет издание.

Конкурс проектов очистки моря от нефти называется Wendy Schmidt Oil Cleanup X Challenge в честь руководителя семейного благотворительного фонда, основанного гендиректором компании Google Эриком Шмидтом — Венди Шмидт. Именно этот фонд предоставил призовой фонд конкурса.

----------


## Irina

«Толстушкой-2010» стала уроженка Неаполя

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

РИМ, 2 августа. В Италии завершился 21-ый ежегодный конкурс красоты «Мисс Толстушка-2010». Как передает Газета.Ru, победительницей названа 170-килограммовая Анджела Сконьямильо.

Участвовать в конкурсе могут женщины весом более 100 кг. Ограничений по возрасту и месту жительства нет. Но вот главный приз может получить только гражданин Италии. В этом году за приз боролась 31 девушка.

Сконьямильо — уроженка Неаполя, в настоящее время она живет в Монтекатини и работает в ресторане своего друга.

Второе место заняла Синтия-Фернанда Парейра, которая весит 169,5 кг. Парейра родом из Аргентины, сейчас она живет в Болонье.

----------


## Sanych

Ух какие дамочки

----------


## Irina

Не каждая рискнёт в таком конкурсе поучаствовать))

----------


## vova230

> *Изобретатель лучшего способа очистки моря от пролитой нефти получит $1 млн*


Нет ничего проще. Взять и собрать в кастрюлю. (ноу хау не выдаю):3563:

----------


## Irina

*Американец разродился третьим малышом*

ВАШИНГТОН, 3 августа. Американский транссексуал, широко известный как первый в мире «беременный мужчина», отмечает рождение третьего ребенка.

Как передает портал MIGnews, Томас Бити родился женщиной, но прошел процедуру, предназначенную для того, чтобы стать мужчиной.

Он забеременел с помощью искусственного оплодотворения и получил всеобщее внимание в 2007 году после того, как его первые фото с большим животом появились в прессе.

Бити и его жена Нэнси родили первого ребенка, Сьюзен, в июле 2008 года. Точнее родил господин Бити. Затем в июне 2009 года он произвел на свет мальчика.

Новое пополнение в семью прибыло вчера вечером. У мальчика светло-каштановые волосы, голубые глаза, он крупный и здоровый ребенок.

Все трое детей Бити появились на свет естественным путем в медицинском центре Сент Чарльз в городке Бенд, штат Орегон.

----------


## Irina

*Мужчины винят полуголых женщин в летних ДТП*

ЛОНДОН, 4 августа. Большинство летних ДТП, виновниками которых становятся мужчины, происходят из-за полураздетых девушек. Об этом, как передает Газета.Ru, свидетельствует опрос автомобилистов в Великобритании

29% опрошенных мужчин-водителей признали, что они в жару отвлекаются от дороги, когда видят на обочине красивую девушку в летнем платье, а пятая часть (21 автомобилистов заявили о том, что в жару за рулем становятся агрессивнее.

Кроме того, из 1300 опрошенных 21% мужчин и лишь 17% женщин признались в том, что попадали летом в течение прошедших пяти лет хотя бы в одну аварию.

По словам психолога Донны Доусон, более склонными к агрессии мужчин делает тестостерон, и в жаркую погоду мужчины более раздражительны.

«Исследования показывают, что мужчины гораздо легче отвлекаются за рулем, чем женщины», — заявила она.

----------


## Irina

*Американского рыбака покусал огромный бобер*

ВАШИНГТОН, 3 августа. На жителя штата Джорджия напал крупный бобер. Инцидент произошел, когда мужчина рыбачил на водохранилище Лэйниер в округе Форсайт. Как передает Lenta.Ru, животное укусило рыбака в руку и ногу.

По словам мужчины, бобер напал на него целенаправленно. Когда животное приблизилось, рыбак несколько раз ударил его по голове удочкой, однако это не отпугнуло бобра, и он набросился на мужчину. «Я не дразнил его и не провоцировал. Он сам на меня напал», — поделился воспоминаниями рыбак. Американец заявил, что напавший на него бобер очень крупный — по его оценке, вес животного составляет от 15 до 18 килограммов.

После нападения бобер убежал. На поиски животного уже отправились сотрудники природоохранного ведомства штата Джорджия.

Бобры — достаточно крупные животные, часть жизни проводящие в воде. Длина тела взрослого канадского бобра (именно такие бобры распространены в США) может достигать 117 сантиметров, а вес — 32 килограммов. Обычно бобры ведут себя спокойно и не только не нападают на людей, но и стараются избегать встречи с ними.

----------


## Irina

*Китаянка побила рекорд по убийству комаров*

ПЕКИН, 4 августа. Жительница Тайваня поставила мировой рекорд, за 30 дней убив 4 миллиона комаров. Как передает портал «Раут», за уничтожение насекомых мисс Хуан Иуен из Юньлинь получила денежный приз в 1900 евро.

Всего в необычном конкурсе, организованном азиатской компанией, участвовали 72 добровольца.

В задачи участников входило поймать и истребить максимально большое количество комаров. В течение месяца мужчины и женщины всех возрастов соревновались в необычном поединке. В итоге победительницей стала Хуан: ее улов составил более 1,5 килограммов вредителей. Причем женщина оставила далеко позади всей соперников, к примеру, самому ближайшему из них не удалось поймать даже половину от числа отловленных мисс Иуен.

Компания направила заявку в книгу рекордов Гиннеса с просьбой включить рекордсменку в качестве истребительницы самых опасных в мире насекомых, которые унесли на острове в 1965 году тысячи человеческих жизней. Дело в том, что комары являются носителями малярии и отвечают за распространение лихорадки Денге. Несмотря на современные меры борьбы с ними, они по-прежнему представляют реальную угрозу для здоровья и жизни местного населения.

----------


## Irina

*Автобус-туннель разгрузит китайские дороги*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Китайская компания предложила новое решение проблемы городского трафика: двухуровневый автобус с пассажирами наверху и туннелем для автомобилей внизу.

Как сообщает портал «Компьюлента», внешним видом модель напоминает вагон метро или трамвая, который раньше передвигался ползком, а теперь встал на четвереньки. Высота конструкции составляет 4–4,5 м, ширина — 6 м. Внизу оставлено пространство для транспортных средств, высота которых не превышает двух метров. Благодаря электричеству и солнечной энергии (ни шума, ни дыма) изобретение способно развивать скорость до 60 км/ч, имея на борту 1 200–1 400 пассажиров.

Под сказочный автобус придется перестраивать всю дорожную инфраструктуру: соорудить специальные остановочные площадки, переместить провода и столбы, переработать тротуары, проложить рельсы и т. д. Строительство 40-километрового участка занимает год и стоит 500 млн юаней. Создание аналогичного участка метро длится три года и обходится в десять раз дороже.

Отдельного упоминания заслуживают рельсы. Шина выступает проводником электрического тока, а зарядное устройство бежит по рельсе вместе с автобусом, покидая его незадолго до того, как эстафету примет следующая «зарядка». Во время остановки энергия накапливается конденсатором.

За автобусом тянется «хвост» из ультразвуковых волн, которые «запрещают» большим автомобилям входить в туннель. Ну а внутри него лазерный луч определяет, насколько близко автомобиль приблизился к стенкам, активируя в случае опасности сигнал тревоги. Соответствующая радарная система просит транспортные средства не подходить с внешней стороны.

Предусмотрена также возможность предупреждения автомобилей, находящихся внутри туннеля, о том, что автобус собирается повернуть. Здесь надо отметить, что во многих крупных городах Китая автобусы имеют приоритет на дороге: если он приблизился к перекрестку, где горит красный свет, то последний сразу же сменяется на зеленый, чтобы не создавать лишний раз пробку. Эта система окажется полезной и в случае с «туннельным» автобусом: если автомобиль будет поворачивать в ту же сторону, он увидит зеленый свет для въезда в туннель и наоборот.

В случае аварии или возгорания пассажиров спасет надувной трап.

Таким образом, по замыслу создателей, количество пробок снижается на 20–30%, один автобус экономит до 860 тонн горючего в год и лишает атмосферу 2 640 тонн углеродных выбросов. К тому же для парковки не нужны специальные автобусные стоянки: аппарат может заночевать на остановке, никак не влияя на трафик.

----------


## Irina

*КРАСНОДАР, 4 августа. Британская газета Sun купила ослицу, которая в рамках рекламной акции полетала на парашюте над пляжем в кубанской станице Голубицкая на берегу Азовского моря.
*
Как сообщает Радио «Маяк» со ссылкой на Associated Press, издание решилось на покупку животного по многочисленным просьбам своих читателей, которые посмотрели полет ослицы в Youtube. Читатели были возмущены жестоким обращением с ослицей и призвали газету защитить животное.

Ослица доставлена в Москву, где проходит ветеринарное обследование. В российской столице она пробудет около месяца. За это время газета решит, что дальше делать с животным.

Напомним, защитники животных собирались подать в суд иск, чтобы привлечь к уголовной ответственности организаторов «аттракциона» с ослом», спущенным над морем на парашюте в Краснодарском крае. «Это садизм чистой воды. Мы будем рассматривать возможность подачи в суд на тех, кто устроил это издевательство», — цитирует «АиФ» заявление представителя Международного фонда защиты животных (IFAW) Елены Аверьяновой. Эксперт в группе Государственной думы по разработке нового закона регулирующего отношения людей и животных, Аверьянова обещала взять эту ситуацию под личный учет и контроль. «Факт вопиющий. Мы будем разбираться в этом случае», — подчеркнула она.

Шокирующая история с запуском осла в небо произошла в Краснодарском крае. Полчаса несчастное животное с дикими криками летало на высоте 40 м над морем, а возмущенные отдыхающие требовали прекратить издевательство.

«Это было сделано для рекламы развлечений, — рассказала пресс-секретарь Темрюкского района Дина Гончарова. — Несчастный осел громко кричал, а дети, видя это, плакали. Так продолжалось где-то полчаса».

Как сообщает местная газета «Тамань», осел полчаса болтался между небом и землей и истошно вопил на глазах у детей и женщин. После приземления его некоторое время тащило по воде, а потом по суше. Его вытащили на берег полуживым.

----------


## Irina

*Под Черниговом поймали неизвестного науке зверя (фото)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ЧЕРНИГОВ, 5 августа. Неизвестного зверя убил в Черниговской области местный крестьянин. Зверёк напоминал лису без меха с длинным хвостом и острыми клыками, но передвигался как кенгуру.

Этот случай произошел в селе Чемер Козелецкого района Черниговской области, где жители давно жаловались на исчезновение домашней птицы и кроликовсообщает УНИАН.

Убитый хищник на первый взгляд напоминал лису породы сфинкс, то есть без меха, с длинным хвостом и острыми клыками. Передвигался зверь, как кенгуру, прыгая на задних лапах.

Первыми животное-мутанта увидели в центре села Чемер две девушки, приводит подробности ТСН. Говорят: голова собаки, тело кенгуру, хвост опоссума, только без шерсти. Думали, что это наваждение, следствие жары. А животное остановилось на дороге и дало возможность себя разглядеть.

Одна из девушек позвала отца. Он вышел на зверя с вилами. Выслеживал чупакабру, идя по следу на примятой траве, а когда выследил и заколол, то оказалось, что зверушка гораздо меньше, чем зверь, которого видели девушки. Девушки уверены — то детеныш. С тех пор на улицу после заката солнца не выходят, потому что верят, что где-то в селе прижилась взрослая пара этих существ. Сельский председатель даже задумал облаву на чупакабр.

Тело убитого зверя отвезли на вскрытие. Кто это, ветеринары так и не установили. Лишь то, что это самец, от роду ему месяц-два. Меха почти нет, у животного неестественно большой хвост, пять пальцев на передних лапах, четыре — на задних, длинные уши и клыки, великоваты, как для малыша, и очень острые. Осмотр внутренних органов удивил еще больше.

Рассказывает Вера Пеклуха, врач-серолог: «Обнаружили, что нет толстого отдела кишечника, это нас очень удивило, а слепой отросток очень маленький. А при вскрытии желудка нашли только ягоды шелковицы».

То есть чупакабра имеет клыки хищника — а ест ягоды; похожа на лису — а прыгает, словно кенгуру. Глубокого исследования ветеринары не делали, тело загадочной чупакабры кремировали. Зоологи разочарованы, ведь находка тянет на научное открытие. Уверены, в Евразии таких животных просто не должно быть.

В Чемере же теперь неспокойно. Ночью люди слышат, как взрослая чупакабра грустит за малышом.

В управлении ветеринарной медицины в Черниговской области подтвердили информацию о выявлении в Козелецком районе детеныша зверя неизвестного вида.

«Нам передали фотографии. По ним не можем наверняка сказать, что это за животное — либо это мутант, либо межвидовой гибрид», — сказал работник управления. Он также отметил, что специалисты проводили анализы на бешенство, и это заболевание у неизвестного животного не выявлено.

Ранее жители Украины уже не раз жаловались, что в окрестностях их сел живет «чупакабра». Весной текущего года «чупакабру» видели в Ровенской области Украины, в прошлом году некое неизвестное животное видели местные жители Хмельницкой Черниговской области

----------


## vova230

Чернобыль приносит свои плоды.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*, похоже на то))

----------


## Irina

*Дети получили алкогольное отравление арбузом*

Матери в палатке по ошибке продали арбуз, в который плотники накачали водки, чтобы сделать экзотический коктейль.

От бахчевой ягоды, "заряженной" алкоголем, пострадали пятеро детей.

ЧП случилось в Архангельске. 26-летняя Ольга Лебедева решила порадовать свою четырехлетнюю дочку и четырех ее друзей, пришедших в гости, вкусным ужином.

Каково же было ее удивление, когда через несколько минут она увидела, что обычно чересчур подвижные ребятишки вдруг уснули.

- Я сразу бросилась к этому злосчастному арбузу, принюхалась, а он водкой воняет! - с ужасом вспоминает Ольга Лебедева. - Побежала к тому месту, где купила его, и только там мне объяснили, как все произошло.

Оказалось, что буквально за час до прихода Ольги именно этот арбуз облюбовали для себя местные плотники. Они накачали ягоду спиртом и оставили на солнышке - чтобы настоялась.

По случайности именно этот плод Ольга выбрала из почти полусотни других.

Шум вокруг этого инцидента Ольга решила не поднимать - ведь дети не пострадали и лишь только очень хорошо выспались.

----------


## Irina

*Татуировки будущего заменят телефон и компьютер
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Татуировки будущего превратятся в цифровое средство передачи информации. Доказательство этого предположений – Dattoo, татуировка, способная приблизить реальный мир к миру виртуальному.

Как сообщает портал «Руформатор», идея Dattoo появилась еще пять лет тому у сотрудников фирмы Frog Design. Тогда было не совсем ясно, как реализовать татуировку, вмещающую в себе миниатюрный интерфейс, информацию о носителе (на базе его ДНК) и другие кибертехнологии. Предполагалось, что в тело должны интегрироваться наноустройства с данными, которые не будут вызывать аллергию, но гарантируют прекрасную совместимость и связь с другими такими устройствами.

Прошло пять лет, и реальность Dattoo сейчас воспринимается более адекватно. Причем, концепция разработчиков несколько переменилась. Теперь подразумевается, что татуировка отнюдь не должна интегрироваться в тело человека, делая из него биоробота. Ее можно будет просто распечатать с соответствующего сайта, приклеить на тело или одежду, походить день и смыть. А в следующий раз при необходимости распечатать и использовать новую.

Как же должна работать Dattoo? Пользователь выбирает на сайте разработчика нужную ему в данный момент «комплектацию» татуировки, и в нее внедряются микрофон, акустическая система, фотоаппарат или другие устройства. Благодаря возможности считывать ДНК хозяина, Dattoo позиционирует его в пространстве и соединит с другими пользователями в зависимости от потребностей. Каждый человек, таким образом, будет определяться благодаря уникальному коду на базе его ДНК, а мир на время использования Dattoo превратится для него в некий сплав виртуального и реального пространства.

При всем этом, Dattoo, как ожидается, сможет заменить мобильный телефон, компьютер или другие используемые в быту устройства, и мир значительно сэкономит во всех отношениях на их производстве.

Ранее сообщалось, что ученые из Калифорнийского университета разработали тату с медицинским назначением. Группа исследователей во главе с биоинженером Кларком Дрейпером совместила рисунок на коже с тонометром и измерителем уровня сахара в крови.

Помимо того, что красочные тату будут измерять артериальное давление, они еще и способны контролировать показатели глюкозы. Первые испытания устройство прошло на мышах, и результаты оказались весьма обнадеживающими.

Прототип электронного прибора представляет собой красящий состав с крошечными сенсорами, по размеру не достигающими и 100 нанометров, который наносится полой иглой под кожу, как и обычная татуировка. Только, в отличие от нее, имеет желто-оранжевый цвет, меняющийся на зеленый, если повышается давление;  красный, если оно понижается; серый, когда увеличивается количество сахара в крови; белый, если оно уменьшается.

Таким, образом, тату реагирует на колебания некоторых молекулярных структур. Медицинские татуировки могут быть адаптированы для мониторинга любых других нарушений, утверждают американские изобретатели. Пока смущает экспертов только один момент: через три недели частицы изображения распадаются и выводятся из организма. Поэтому они продолжили работу, чтобы продлить срок содержания перманентного рисунка в кожном покрове.

Напомним, тату — термин, заимствованный из полинезийского языка, на таитянском диалекте слово «татау» обозначает рисунок. В английский язык это слово ввел путешественник Джеймс Кук. Он употребил его в отчете о путешествии вокруг света, опубликованном в 1773 году. До этого татуировка в Европе была способом украшения и идентификации человеческого тела и не выделялась отдельным названием.

После употребления Куком термин «татуировка» не сразу был принят в качестве главенствующего по отношению к одному и тому же способу украшения тела у разных народов. Поначалу слово «татуировка» связывалось с процедурой, выполняемой на Таити.

Татуировка является на сегодняшний день очень молодым направлением в искусстве нашего государства, не имея богатых и основательных традиций. Наша современная татуировка подвержена большому влиянию других более богатых наследием культур.

----------


## Irina

*Сережка в языке может привести к абсцессу мозга*

МОСКВА, 6 августа. Пирсинг языка защищает здоровье зубов. Об этом, как передает портал АМИ-ТАСС, заявили американские врачи из Университета Буффало.

Происходит это из-за привычки «играть» с маленькой сережкой или металлическим гвоздиком на языке, толкая ее против верхних передних зубов. По этой причине незаметно образуется щель между зубами, поскольку с течением времени такой «массаж» перемещает положение зубов.

Зачастую после прокалывания сережку в языке нельзя снять, потому что сосудистая поверхность языка располагает к быстрому заживлению ранок. Именно поэтому многие подростки и молодые люди привыкают ежедневно и постоянно толкать гвоздик на языке против зубов, объясняют стоматологи. В результате происходит смещение передних зубов, которое в дальнейшем требует дорогостоящей процедуры лечения.

По словам медиков, пирсинг на языке и также на губе чреват не только повреждением зубов, но и кровотечением, инфекционным заражением, сколами и сломанными зубами, травмами десен, а в худшем случае — абсцессом мозга.

----------


## Irina

*На небосводе ожидается парад планет*

МОСКВА, 6 августа. Парад планет можно будет увидеть сегодня вечером.

На небольшом участке небосвода соберутся сразу три планеты – Венера, Марс и Сатурн. Рядом можно будет разглядеть и Меркурий, сообщает «Русская служба новостей».

Отметим, что парадом планет называют ситуацию, когда планеты оказываются достаточно близко друг к другу с точки зрения земного наблюдателя. Выстраиваются они ни в одну линию, но по одну сторону от солнца.

Редкое явление можно будет увидеть, если небо не будут застилать облака и дым.

Жителям московского региона, в частности, наблюдать за парадом планет, скорее всего, не удастся. Смог от природных пожаров в Подмосковье уже окутал столицу.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», сильная магнитная буря началась на Земле из-за выброса плазмы, произошедшего на Солнце в воскресенье. Уровень возмущений в магнитосфере нашей планеты достиг в ночь на среду почти рекордного в этом году уровня.

Нынешняя буря сопровождается яркими полярными сияниями, которые наблюдаются даже на широте 56 градусов — широте Екатеринбурга и Риги. Астрономы-любители сообщают, что в этот раз полярные сияния наблюдались значительно южнее, чем обычно, в частности, в Дании, передает Day.az.

Северное сияние можно было бы увидеть даже в Москве, но этому мешает задымленность, а также свет уличных фонарей.

Подобные межпланетные возмущения, приходящие к Земле, могут доставить немало неприятностей жителям планеты. Под угрозой — работа электронной аппаратуры, транспорта, связи. Магнитная буря может отразиться и на здоровье метеочувствительных граждан.

Происходящая буря является третьей по силе в этом году после магнитной бури 5-6 апреля и 2-3 мая.

О предстоящей магнитной буре предупреждали ученые, работающие с данными солнечной космической обсерватории NASA — SDO (Solar Dynamics Observatory).

Обычная продолжительность бурь высокого уровня составляет от 12 до 24 часов, отмечают астрономы. К 6 августа ситуация должна нормализоваться, но в воскресенье, 8 августа, ученые вновь ожидают повышения геомагнитной активности, уточняет Newsru.com.

Отметим, что ученые NASA предрекают Земле техногенный апокалипсис из-за гигантской магнитной бури в 2013 году.

----------


## Irina

*В России кошки победили собак*

*
МОСКВА, 4 августа. Самыми любимыми домашними животными россиян являются кошки, а не собаки. Об этом по итогам опроса сообщили социологи портала SuperJob.ru.*

Грациозных кошек, создающих ощущение уюта в доме, любят 49% россиян. По словам опрошенных, содержать кошек гораздо проще, нежели собак, поскольку их не нужно выгуливать, они чистоплотны, а кроме того, более независимы и самостоятельны: «Собака как ребенок: ей нужно посвящать себя, а кошка – сама по себе»; «Кошка – мягкая и теплая, с ней не надо гулять три раза в день».

Предпочтение собакам отдают 42% респондентов, по мнению которых псы «более преданные», «настоящие друзья», «с ними можно разговаривать, они понимают все».

Социологи отметили, что своенравных и независимых кошек больше любят представительницы прекрасного пола (53% против 44% среди мужчин), тогда как ценителей собачьей преданности и интеллекта больше среди респондентов-мужчин (45% против 40% среди дам). Также выяснилось, что среди любителей кошек чаще встречаются молодые люди в возрасте до 23 лет (54, а поклонников собак больше среди опрошенных старше 40 лет (50.

Почти каждый десятый участник исследования (9 признался, что не любит ни кошек, ни собак. Некоторые из них объясняют свою неприязнь аллергией на шерсть домашних животных, другим же не столько неприятны сами животные, сколько идея их содержания в городской квартире: «Дома можно держать только рыбок, от которых нет ни запаха, ни грязи»; «Антисанитария»; «Содержание животных в квартире – это издевательство над ними, так как это противоестественно. А мы ведь в ответе за тех, кого приручили!»

----------


## Irina

*Собаки лечат от бессонницы*

Японские ученые провели исследование о влиянии домашних животных — кошек и собак на сон человека. Не случайно, что подобное исследование проводилось именно в Японии — там к домашним питомцам относятся, как к полноценным членам семьи. По статистике в японских семьях проживает 13 миллионов собак. Хозяева максимально заботятся о своих питомцах, регулярно обновляют их гардероб, следят за рационом питания, приобретают домашним любимцам игрушки.

И вопросы взаимодействия животных и людей для Японии очень актуален. Именно в Японии, где животные часто делят спальное пространство со своими хозяевами, при поддержке компании МАРС было проведено исследование о влиянии кошек и собак на сон их хозяев. У многих людей возникают проблемы со сном, причем универсального средства от бессонницы до сих пор не существует. Японские ученые задались целью выяснить, насколько наличие в доме кошки или собаки влияет на качество сна их хозяев.

Исследование проходило в 2 этапа. В первом "пилотном" исследовании, проведенном в 2007 году, приняли участие 69 владельцев кошек и собак в возрасте от 20 до 25 лет и 158 человек того же возраста, не имеющих домашних животных. Исследование проводилось по специально разработанной шкале оценки качества сна. Во втором опросе, проведенном в 2009 году, участвовали 98 владельцев домашних животных, средний возраст которых составил 19 лет, и 226 "невладельцев" той же возрастной группы. Для исследования была использована Эпвортская шкала сонливости. Владельцы животных в обоих случаях были разделены на тех, в чьем доме проживают кошки и тех, в чьем доме — собаки.

В результате проведенного исследования ученые пришли к выводу, что владельцы домашних животных испытывают меньше проблем со сном, чем те, которые не имеют ни кошек, ни собак. В свою очередь владельцы собак спят лучше, тем те, кто держит в качестве домашнего любимца кошку. Среди владельцев собак лучшим сном отличаются те, чьи животные имеют отдельные собственные спальные места, а не разделяют спальное место с хозяевами.

----------


## Irina

*Собаки лечат от бессонницы*

Японские ученые провели исследование о влиянии домашних животных — кошек и собак на сон человека. Не случайно, что подобное исследование проводилось именно в Японии — там к домашним питомцам относятся, как к полноценным членам семьи. По статистике в японских семьях проживает 13 миллионов собак. Хозяева максимально заботятся о своих питомцах, регулярно обновляют их гардероб, следят за рационом питания, приобретают домашним любимцам игрушки.

И вопросы взаимодействия животных и людей для Японии очень актуален. Именно в Японии, где животные часто делят спальное пространство со своими хозяевами, при поддержке компании МАРС было проведено исследование о влиянии кошек и собак на сон их хозяев. У многих людей возникают проблемы со сном, причем универсального средства от бессонницы до сих пор не существует. Японские ученые задались целью выяснить, насколько наличие в доме кошки или собаки влияет на качество сна их хозяев.

Исследование проходило в 2 этапа. В первом "пилотном" исследовании, проведенном в 2007 году, приняли участие 69 владельцев кошек и собак в возрасте от 20 до 25 лет и 158 человек того же возраста, не имеющих домашних животных. Исследование проводилось по специально разработанной шкале оценки качества сна. Во втором опросе, проведенном в 2009 году, участвовали 98 владельцев домашних животных, средний возраст которых составил 19 лет, и 226 "невладельцев" той же возрастной группы. Для исследования была использована Эпвортская шкала сонливости. Владельцы животных в обоих случаях были разделены на тех, в чьем доме проживают кошки и тех, в чьем доме — собаки.

В результате проведенного исследования ученые пришли к выводу, что владельцы домашних животных испытывают меньше проблем со сном, чем те, которые не имеют ни кошек, ни собак. В свою очередь владельцы собак спят лучше, тем те, кто держит в качестве домашнего любимца кошку. Среди владельцев собак лучшим сном отличаются те, чьи животные имеют отдельные собственные спальные места, а не разделяют спальное место с хозяевами.

----------


## Irina

*ВОЗ опубликовала список рисков, устранение которых продлит жизнь.* 

Среди них:

- Низкая масса тела младенцев;
-Небезопасный секс;
- Злоупотребление алкоголем
- Нестабильное кровяное давление;
- Грязная питьевая вода и нарушение санитарных условий.В целом, в докладе отражено 24 фактора, влияющих на продолжительность жизни. Их можно сгруппировать следующим образом:

- Загрязнение окружающей среды;
- Персональная гигиена, сюда относят как вредные привычки, так и безалаберное отношение к здоровью;
- Особенности конкретного человека.

Отдельную группу составляют риски, касающиеся бедных людей. В частности, низкие заработки являются причиной отсутствия важных питательных веществ, таким образом, повышается детская смертность – каждый пятый малыш умирает, не достигая возраста в 5 лет. Такие факторы легкоустранимы. Тем не менее, основная часть рисков касается любого и носит повсеместный характер, пишет novosti.ua.

Как правило, причинами преждевременного старения и скорой смерти становятся лишний вес и пристрастие к табаку. 71% рака легких спровоцирован курением. На самом деле, устранив перечисленные в докладе факторы риска, можно существенно продлить свою жизнь.

----------


## Irina

*Исследование: жить в многоэтажках опасно для здоровья*

Ученые доказали: человеку для нормальной жизни необходим определенный уровень геомагнитного поля (ГМП). Если оно становится слабее, начинаются проблемы со здоровьем. К сожалению, именно в таких условиях оказываются жители верхних этажей многоэтажек. Разобраться с данной проблемой решили сотрудники Курского государственного медицинского университета и Центра гигиены и эпидемиологии в Курской области.

Они изучили параметры ослабления ГМП в тридцати пяти панельных и кирпичных 9-этажных жилых домах Курска. Ученые сделали это, пройдясь по этажам с миллитесламетром, прибором, позволяющим измерять индукцию постоянного магнитного поля в широком диапазоне. В итоге выяснилось: по мере увеличения этажа ГМП слабело.

Данная закономерность, по мнению ученых, связана с многослойным экранированием железобетонными перекрытиями. Согласно полученным данным, коэффициент ослабления ГМП на 8-9-х этажах зданий варьирует от 1,2 до 4, в среднем составляя 2,1 и 2,2, соответственно, что превышает предел, допустимый для рабочих мест, равный 2. При этом официально санитарные нормы не нарушены, так как для жилых зданий данный коэффициент не нормирован.

Ученые протестировали также разные строительные материалы на их способность экранировать действие ГМП. Для этого образцы материалов они помещали между постоянным магнитом и измерительным прибором. Итак, дерево снижало уровень ГМП примерно на 1%, керамический и силикатный кирпичи - на 6,6-6,8%, бетон - на 9%. А вот стальной лист толщиной 1 миллиметр на расстоянии 12 сантиметров уменьшал уровень ГМП на 66,8%. Значит, металлоконструкции являются основным экраном для ГМП.

Что касается негативного влияния на здоровье ослабленного ГМП, то у человека снижается работоспособность и иммунитет, нарушается деятельность сердечнососудистой и вегетативной нервной систем. По словам экспертов, данная проблема с каждым годом становится все более актуальной в связи с массовым строительством высотных жилых комплексов.

----------


## Irina

*Доказано: молитвы действительно исцеляют*

"Сила молитвы" - не просто красивые слова, она действительно может помочь исцелить больного. Особенно, если молящийся будет в это время стоять возле человека, которому требуется помощь, считает группа исследователей из Университета штата Индиана во главе с профессором религиоведения Кэнди Гюнтер Браун.

Профессор и ее коллеги провели исследование в рамках программы культурной значимости и опыта духовных практик исцеления. За основу они взяли молитву родственников больных, так как именно они чаще всего молились о выздоровлении своих близких.

Исследование проводилось в Мозамбике и Бразилии. В нем приняли участие 25 испытуемых, 14 из которых уверяли, что имеют проблемы со слухом, а 11 заявили, что слепы. Для более точного определения результатов использовался аудиометр, так как ученые не хотели полагаться на простое заявление испытуемых о том, что им стало легче.

В результате исследователи было обнаружено: у двух испытуемых с недостатками слуха повысилось качество слуха, а у трех испытуемых улучшилось зрение. Так, одна пожилая женщина из Мозамбика первоначально сообщала, что не может разглядеть руку человека на расстоянии одного фута. "Целитель" положил руку ей на глаза и минуту помолился. После этого он провел рукой возле ее лица, и женщина смогла сосчитать пальцы на его руке.

Исследования, проведенные в Бразилии, показали аналогичные результаты. По словам Браун, результаты исследования будут опубликованы в сентябрьском номере South Medical Journal. Между тем эксперты, Национального светского общества (НСС) отнеслись к исследованию "с большим подозрением". По их мнению, авторы опирались на расплывчатые результаты, которые нельзя проверить.

----------


## Irina

*Американцев признали самыми мерзкими туристами*

ИЕРУСАЛИМ, 12 августа. Самыми противными туристами в мире стали американцы. Об этом, как передает портал ISRA, свидетельствуют результаты масштабного социологического опроса, проведенного на территории восьмидесяти стран.

По мнению респондентов, туристы из Соединенных Штатов абсолютно не уделяют внимания своему внешнему виду и предпочитают постоянно что-нибудь жевать.

Второе и третье места в соответствующем рейтинге достались немцам и британцам, которые, покидая пределы родных стран, сразу же забывают об этикете и манерах. Четвертая и пятая позиции достались жителям Китая и Японии, а вот россияне, не так давно названные худшими и наименее воспитанными туристами мира, разместились на шестой позиции рейтинга «Titanic Awards».

----------


## Irina

*Православные купальники похожи на гидрокостюмы
*
МОСКВА, 12 августа. Православные женщины вслед за мусульманками обзаводятся каноническими купальниками. Купальная одежда, которая по словам модельеров, соответствует нормам православного христианства, скорее похожа на свободный гидрокостюм или гибрид спортивного трико с туникой. Такой пляжный наряд полностью маскирует талию, грудь, бедра и плечи. Разработчики строгой купальной одежды утверждают, что руководствовались пожеланием клиентов выглядеть модно и православно.

Как передает РИА «Новый Регион», православие никак не регламентирует гардероб купальщика, а появление православной линии на рынке пляжной одежды не более чем коммерческий ход, уверен доцент кафедры изучения религий РГГУ Борис Фаликов. «Самой нормальной реакцией церкви на пляжную моду было утверждение одного из священников, что страсть разжигает не одежда человека, а греховные мысли», – считает эксперт.

«Отличие православного загорающего и купающегося заключается лишь в наличии крестика на шее, не чересчур броского купального костюма на тех местах, где ему положено быть, отсутствии сигареты в зубах, алкоголя в мозгах, сленга и ругательств на языке», – пишет на сайте «Православие и мир» протоиерей Александр Авдюгин.

Единственный неразрешенный вопрос, касающийся православия и пляжа, протоиерей сформулировал, когда отдыхал в Крыму: «Какие бы одежды я не одевал, все едино свою поповскую сущность не скроешь и как-то непонятно себя чувствуешь на крымском пляже, когда к тебе подходит красивое создание в купальном костюме и, сложив руки лодочкой, просит: «Благословите, батюшка!».

Напомним, несколько лет назад для мусульманок разработали купальники, представляющие собой длинное платье с капюшоном. Пляжный наряд назвали «буркини». Благодаря этому костюму мусульманки теперь могут посещать общественные пляжи и бассейны.

Стоит отметить, что в буркини искупаться дадут не везде. Так, в прошлом году для француженки, исповедующей ислам, целомудренный наряд послужил причиной отказа в пропуске в бассейн. Администрация посчитала, что буркини не соответствует санитарным нормам.

----------


## Sanych

Ай, купались бы как и раньше в ночнушках до пят да и всё.

----------


## Irina

А лучше всего ночью и без всего

----------


## Sanych

и пол деревни мужиков в кустах на другом берегу

----------


## Irina

Ну так ведь всегда было и никто не говорил что это плохо)))

----------


## Sanych

Ну значит - Нет новым купальникам

----------


## Sanych

*В Кремле поддержали инициативу Кадырова по переименованию должности глав республик*

Недавняя инициатива президента Чеченской республики Рамзана Кадырова по переименованию занимаемой им должности, нашла положительный отклик в Кремле. Федеральные власти задумались о возможной «унификации» глав республик, разумеется, исключительно на добровольной основе. Как выяснилось, президенты северокавказских республик уже давно в глубине души хотят стать имамами. И даже готовят челобитную в Государственную Думу РФ.

Пресс-секретарь главы Чечни Альви Каримов заявил, что «Состоялся телефонный разговор Кадырова с главами республик, в котором он рассказал о своей инициативе. В беседе все поддержали инициативу, теперь планируется подготовить совместное обращение в Государственную Думу». 

В правительстве обрадовались тому, что «президент Чечни хочет подать пример другим главам регионов». В начале 2000 года, когда предпринималась попытка «подгонки» республиканских конституций к основному закону страны, вопрос названий должностей тактично обошли стороной – в то смутное для Кавказа время, власти не хотели форсировать такую щепетильную тему.

----------


## Sanych

*Саакашвили возрождает "антироссийский блок": Украину в нем заменит Белоруссия*

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Грузинский лидер Михаил Саакашвили намерен возродить "антироссийский блок" на территории СНГ в рамках ГУАМ - альянса Грузии, Украины, Азербайджана и Молдавии, который был образован в 1999 году под патронажем США. Впрочем, как отмечают аналитики, состав блока может несколько измениться: место Украины, возможно, займет Белоруссия.

Эта информация появилась в прессе после дружеского визита и.о. президента Молдавии Михая Гимпу в Грузию. Встреча проходила исключительно в дружеской обстановке и носила, скорее, показательный характер, так как никаких официальных документов не было подписано и лидеры двух стран даже не стали проводить совместную пресс-конференцию.

- Саакашвили: часть Грузии и Молдавии остаются в "советском зоопарке"
- Годовщина августовского конфликта - Саакашвили готов "довести эту борьбу до конца"
- У союза против России нет будущего, считают эксперты
О возобновлении деятельности ГУАМ заговорил накануне глава внешнеполитического ведомства Грузии Григол Вашадзе. По его словам, члены ГУАМ "ни на минуту не прекращали работы по поиску путей развития сообщества" - экономических, энергетических и транспортных.

Он уточнил, что главы МИД стран "четверки" встретятся уже этой осенью в рамках сессии Генассамблеи ООН в Нью-Йорке, где обсудят дату саммита ГУАМ и повестку дня. Грузия надеется, что непосредственно саммит пройдет до конца 2010 года.

Не исключено, что к "четверке" присоединится белорусский лидер Александр Лукашенко, известный в последнее время своими конфликтами с Москвой. Возможно, Лукашенко заменит в ГУАМ украинского лидера Виктора Януковича, который не питает особого интереса к подобным инициативам, пишет "Коммерсант".

Белорусский лидер действительно выглядит в последнее время как нельзя более подходящей кандидатурой на участие в ГУАМ, если альянс на самом деле возродится с антироссийской направленностью. Конфликт, начавшийся еще с того момента, как Лукашенко предоставил убежище свергнутому президенту Киргизии Курманбеку Бакиеву, перешел затем на экономическую сферу: вступление Белоруссии в Таможенный союз постоянно откладывалось, а тем временем разгоралась "газовая война".

Даже несмотря на то, что Минск все-таки вступил в Союз, а долги по газу были погашены, конфликт все равно оказался неисчерпанным. В этот момент к противостоянию подключились СМИ, и между Москвой и Минском развернулась информационная война, в которой в ответ на выпады в адрес Лукашенко белорусское телевидение показало интервью с Михаилом Саакашвили. Причем большая его часть была посвящена критике российского руководства.

Кроме того, недавно президент России Дмитрий Медведев напомнил, что Лукашенко изначально заявлял о готовности признать независимость Абхазии и Южной Осетии, но потом своего общения так и не выполнил.

Как утверждает Лукашенко, он не обещал сделать это, но только говорил, что это не проблема. Однако указал, что в связи с этим у Белоруссии возникнет примерно полтора десятка других проблем в отношениях с США, ЕС и СНГ. Лукашенко, по его словам, предложил России разделить эти проблемы, однако она этого сделать не захотела или не смогла.

Итогом такого обмена "любезностями" может стать бойкот Медведевым Лукашенко на предстоящем в Ереване 20-21 августа саммите Организации договора о коллективной безопасности (ОДКБ).

----------


## Sanych

*Юбилейные торжества Табакова продлятся три месяца*

Любимый миллионами россиян актер и режиссер Олег Табаков, художественный руководитель МХТ им. А. П. Чехова и создатель "Табакерки", отмечает сегодня 75-летний юбилей.

Празднование юбилея продлится как минимум три месяца. В частности, на 14 ноября намечено главное торжество в МХТ.

Накануне юбилея министр культуры предложил Табакову продлить контракт с МХТ имени Чехова еще на пять лет. Режиссер согласился, заявив, что ему небезразлична дальнейшая судьба Художественного театра.

----------


## vova230

> *Саакашвили возрождает "антироссийский блок": Украину в нем заменит Белоруссия*


Получим новый гБАМ :2452435:

----------


## Irina

*
ПЕКИН. В одном из парков в городском округе Яньтай в китайской провинции Шаньдун установили скамейки с шипами. Как передает портал Lenta.Ru, таким образом власти намерены решить проблему с переполненностью парка в выходные и праздничные дни.
*
Скамейки с шипами работают по следующему принципу: посетитель парка сможет сесть на такую лавку только после того, как бросит монетку в специальный автомат — после оплаты шипы автоматически убираются. Через непродолжительное время шипы вновь появятся на поверхности скамейки. По словам представителей руководства парка, шипы не очень острые и не способны нанести травму человеку, однако сидеть на них крайне некомфортно.

Идея «колючих» скамеек принадлежит немецкому скульптору Фабиану Брюнсингу. Он создал лавки с шипами, стараясь выразить протест против повсеместной коммерциализации современной жизни. В итоге проект художника приглянулся руководителям китайского парка.

«Задумка скульптора была изначально утрированной. Он и не предполагал, что такая практичная страна как Китай применит его идею на практике», — заявил сотрудник парка в Яньтае. «Мы хотим, чтобы в парке было удобно всем, и установка скамеек с шипами кажется нам справедливым способом борьбы с людьми, занимающими лавочки на рассвете и без дела просиживающими на них целый день», — пояснили в администрации парка.

----------


## Irina

*Молодые американцы не умеют писать прописью
*
НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 19 августа. Большинство молодых американцев не умеют писать прописными буквами и думают, что Бетховен — это собака. Такие данные, как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, были обнародованы социологами из колледжа города Белойт.

Каждый год, начиная с 1998-го, профессор этого учебного заведения Том Макбрайт и его коллега Рон Ниф публикуют исследование степени широты кругозора, которое основывается на опросах среди студентов первых курсов американских университетов. В нынешнем году результаты исследования буквально ошеломили его авторов. Оказалось, что подавляющее большинство молодых людей, закончивших в этом году школу и поступивших в высшие учебные заведения, уверены в том, что Микеланджело — это компьютерный вирус, а такой страны, как Чехословакия, не было на карте мира.

Кроме того, согласно последнему исследованию, многие современные молодые люди полагают, что Клинт Иствуд всегда был режиссером и никогда не снимался в фильмах в качестве актера, а Германия всегда была единым государством и никогда не была разделена.

----------


## Irina

*Китайская невеста получила в подарок «недомиллион» алых роз*

ПЕКИН, 20 августа. В Китае жених преподнес невесте свадебный подарок из 99 999 красных роз. Как сообщает портал GZT, он потратил на это годовое жалование.

Ксао Ванг женился на Ксао Лю в городе Чонцинь, в центральном Китае, где число 999 считается оберегом, приносящим удачу.

Чете новобрачных, каждому из которых было по 24 года, потребовалось 30 машин, чтобы довести гигантский «букет» до загса. С помощью родственников и приглашенных они украсили цветами машины. Розы были собраны из магазинов нескольких городов Китая.

«Я знал, что Лю любит именно эти розы. Отсюда возникла идея такого подарка. Я сделал это лишь для того, чтобы увидеть ее счастливый взгляд»,— сказал жених. При этом 20% от стоимости роз он отдал на дела благотворительности, чтобы принести еще больше удачи их союзу.

«Год назад я намекнула ему, что хотела бы романтическую свадьбу. Не знаю, запомнил ли он, но то, что сделал мой жених, восхитительно», — рассказала счастливая невеста.

----------


## Sanych

Правильно сделал мужик. Миллион то, число чётное!!! Мог и по шее этим букетом получить от невесты.

----------


## Irina

*Мэтта Фреркинга парализует от одной мысли о своей жене*

20 августа 2010 Источник medkarta

39-летний Мэтт Фреркинг из Портленда страдает от редкого расстройства. Когда его переполняет чувство влюбленности, его парализует. Причем, ему достаточно просто увидеть, что кто-то проявляет свою любовь, дабы эффект возымел действие.

Заболевание диагностировали как смесь хронического расстройства сна (нарколепсии) и катаплексии, внезапного ослабевания мышц, которое временно делает человека неподвижным, но способным слышать. Последнее расстройство было предложено впервые немецким физиологом Прейером для обозначения своеобразного состояния, в которое впадают некоторые животные под влиянием испуга (они становятся будто неживыми: их можно переворачивать, укладывать в самую неудобную позу, не получив никакой реакции в ответ). Из-за этого заблолевания Мэтт Фреркинг не в состоянии даже обнять свою жену Триш, с которой они состоят в браке уже тринадцать лет. Все, что позволительно – держаться за руки несколько секунд, иначе припадка не избежать. Бывает, паралич случается несколько раз за день, если, к примеру, на глаза ему попадутся их свадебные фотографии или романтический фильм.

----------


## Irina

*ЛОНДОН, 20 августа. Британские ученые поняли, почему пьяным мужчинам все женщины кажутся красавицами.*

Как сообщает портал ISRA, в специальном эксперименте, проведенном при участии изрядно выпивших британских студентов, удалось выяснить, что алкоголь влияет на мозг мужчины таким образом, что практически все женские лица кажутся ему симметричными.

Исследование, по словам ученых, еще раз подтвердило, что красоту лица мы воспринимает как симметрию. Когда мужчина пребывает под воздействием алкоголя, он просто не замечает асимметрии женского лица.

Напомним, ранее ученые сообщили, что красота измеряется между глазами, ртом и ушами женщины.

В четырех экспериментах, целью которых было найти «идеальное расположение черт лица», канадские и американские ученые просили студентов сравнить цветные фотографии одного и того же женского лица, в котором расстояние по вертикали между глазами и ртом, в по горизонтали между глазами было изменено с помощью программы «Photoshop». Черты лица – глаза, нос, рот – не изменялись.

Во всех четырех экспериментах были выбраны лица с определенными пропорциями, которые ученые назвали «новым золотым сечением».

Два эксперимента изучали идеальное расстояние между глазами и ртом по отношению к общей длине лица от линии волос до подбородка. Эта величина составляет 36% «для максимально привлекательного лица».

Для определения идеальной пропорции ширины лица измерялось соотношение расстояния между глазами и шириной лица от уха до уха. Эта цифра составляет 46%.

Эти цифры, по сообщению ученых, в среднем соответствуют любому лицу.

----------


## vova230

Некрасивых женщин не бывает, бывает мало водки.
Народная мудрость.

----------


## Sanych

И надо было ещё деньги тратить на эксперимент. Спросили бы у  русских мужиков, они уже давно свою формулу вывели

----------


## Irina

*Египетские издатели решили доказать, что Библия является «подделкой»*

КАИР, 22 августа. Публикация «альтернативной» версии Библии Издательством Исламского Просвещения вызвала крупный скандал. Как пишет MIGnews, об этом сообщила египетская газета al-Masry al-Youm.

Авторы и издатели книги хотели доказать, что существуют несколько версий Библии, и та конкретная версия, которой пользуются христиане является «подделкой». Об этом в предисловии заявил директор издательства Абуислам Абдулла.

Публикация и предисловие к ней вызвали бурю возмущения среди коптов Египта.

Официальные представители коптской церкви заявили, что находят публикацию «чрезвычайно вызывающей», и намерены обратиться с жалобой в генеральную прокуратуру Египта.

Отношения между мусульманским большинством и христианским меньшинством Египта обострились в последние недели. Недавно коптский Папа Шинод III призвал своих единоверцев прекратить давать исповеди по телефонам, поскольку они прослушиваются службой безопасности.

А теперь, пишет APInews, мусульмане, всегда ревностно относящиеся к своим столпам, обрели на свои головы весьма сильный гнев со стороны христиан.

Как сообщалось ранее, Библия может появиться в Twitter. Верующий христианин Крис Джуби обязался распространять слово Господа, фрагмент за фрагментом.

30-летний энтузиаст планирует опубликовать на Twitter всю Библию целиком, вводя менее одной главы в день, с учетом, что допустимый размер каждой записи не должен превышать 140 символов.

Весь процесс займет более трех лет, последнюю запись ему предстоит сделать 8 ноября 2013 года.

----------


## Irina

*Просмотр порнографических фильмов опасен для здоровья*

Эксперты в ходе недавнего исследования выяснили, что просмотр мужчинами порнографических фильмов приводит к проблемам с потенцией.

В эксперименте, проведенном специалистами, приняли участие несколько тысяч добровольцев в возрасте от 25 до 45 лет. Исследователи определили, что мужчины, которые регулярно просматривают эротические фильмы, в два раза чаще подвержены риску возникновения простатита, чем остальные, передает MIGnews.com

Медики объясняют это тем, что постоянное перевозбуждение приводит к проблемам с функционированием половых органов. Если эрекция не заканчивается семяизвержением, это приводит к застою венозной крови и к проблемам с сексуальной функцией.

----------


## Irina

*В Киеве появится скульптура из нижнего белья*

КИЕВ, 21 августа. Автором оригинального памятника из трусов стал киевский художник-кузнец Владимир Белоконь.

Ранее он уже создал веселые композиции «Влюбленные фонари», «Дерево со стульями» и многие другие.

На вопрос, почему он выбрал теперь женское белье, Владимир Белоконя, сказал, что оно капризное и вычурно, как с сама женская сущность. «Фактически данный памятник — это символ женской красоте, которая правит миром», — считает он.

Открытие памятника состоится в понедельник, 23 августа, в сквере по адресу улица Городецкого, 8 в 12:30. Оно будет приурочено к неофициальному, но очень оригинальному празднику — Всеукраинскому Дню Белья.

«Создание городских скульптур — одно из направлений моего творчества, — говорит Владимир Белоконь. — В планах открытие еще нескольких нестандартных памятников, а также композиции, посвященной Киеву».

----------


## Irina

*Чистим зубы солнцем*

21 августа 2010 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Канадские ученые создали зубную щетку, которой не нужна зубная паста — она чистит зубы с помощью химической реакции во рту, инициируемой солнечным светом.

Группа ученых из Университета Саскачевана (Канада) начали работу над этой моделью зубной щетки около 15 лет назад. Теперь они ищут добровольцев для испытания новинки.
Последняя модель щетки названа Soladey-J3X и производится японской компанией Shiken. Скоро ее испытанием займутся 120 подростков.

Ручка Soladey-J3X снабжена солнечной панелью, которая передает электроны на чистящую поверхность по свинцовому проводку. Они реагируют с кислотой во рту, а в ходе этой реакции зубы чистятся и происходит дезинфекция полости рта. Таким образом, зубная паста для такой щетки не нужна, а количество солнечной энергии аналогично используемому в калькуляторах с солнечной батарейкой.

На данном этапе проведено исследование работы щетки на бактериальных культурах, вызывающих парадонтит. Эксперимент показал высокую эффективность очищения.

----------


## Irina

*Для некрасивых придумали специальный сайт знакомств*

ЛОНДОН, 23 августа. Британский мультимиллионер Джеймс Ховард был инициатором создания первого в мире сайта знакомств, придуманного специально для непривлекательных людей.

Чтобы стать пользователем портала, необходимо заполнить анкету и разместить фотографию на сайте — то же, что и на обычных сайтах для создания отношений. Как сообщает Myjane, завести страницу на указанном ресурсе можно бесплатно. Уже зарегистрировались порядка 1500 человек. Отметим, портал за считанные дни стал очень популярным.

«Наш сайт проверяет все анкеты на достоверность, чтобы избежать в дальнейшем насмешек в сторону некрасивых людей. Мы хотим, чтобы у них был реальный шанс познакомиться с такими же, как они, а не тратить время и деньги на других сайтах знакомств», — заявил Ховард.

----------


## Irina

*Американка вышла замуж за робота Р2Д2*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ТАЛЛАХАССИ, 24 августа. В американском штате Флорида прошла весьма неожиданная и странная свадьба. Женщина вышла замуж за одного из главных персонажей ленты «Звездные войны» робота Р2Д2, сообщает «Русская служба новостей».

Жениха на свадебном торжестве представляла механическая копия известного персонажа. По словам невесты, она решила связать свою жизнь с дроидом, потому что разочаровалась в мужчинах.

Напомним, в начале августа в Тайване произошла другая необычная свадьба. Местный житель женился на статуе богини Лотоса. По словам 40-летнего мужчины, даосское божество явилось к нему во сне и обратилось с таким требованием. Тайванец выполнил это приказание и устроил церемонию бракосочетания в храме богини.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые доказали пользу секса для школьниц*

АТЛАНТА, 24 августа. Школьницам, ведущим половую жизнь, не стоит беспокоиться об успеваемости. Группа американских ученых утверждает, что девушки, имеющие сексуальные контакты до трех раз в неделю, обладают более сильной склонностью к образовательному процессу, чем их более скромные сверстницы.

Несмотря на то, что некоторые специалисты уверены, что вседозволенность среди юного поколения приводит к получению низких отметок и морально разлагает, эксперты из Калифорнийского университета и института Миннесоты отмечают противоположное мнение, сообщает Raut.

Ведущие авторы работы профессор Билл МакКарти и доктор Эрик Гродский представили на ежегодном собрании Американской социологической ассоциации отчет, который свидетельствует в пользу интимных актов у девушек в возрасте от 14 до 17 лет. Ученые считают, что половая активность способствует увеличению тяги к знаниям. На заседании они сравнили данные об оценках среди равного числа девственниц и девушек, занимающихся сексом.

По словам ученых, подтвержденных исследованиями, у девушек, не спешаших вступить во взрослую жизнь, помимо худшей успеваемости, чаще возникают проблемы с поведением, а также больше наблюдается случаев с исключением из школ. При этом они меньше всего принимают участие в общественной жизни классов.

----------


## Sanych

Нашим ещё расскажите. Так они с 10 лет начнут успеваемость повышать.

----------


## Irina

*Интернет-самозванцы получат по году тюрьмы*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 25 августа. Сенатором Калифорнии Джо Симитианом разработал новый законопроект. Теперь интернет-самозванцев будут юридически преследовать, сообщает BBC News.

В билле прописано, что лицам, выдающим себя за других в Интернете, будет грозить штраф в размере $1 тыс. или тюремное заключение сроком на один год. При этом жертвам таких правонарушений будет предоставлена возможность требовать у самозванцев компенсацию.

Симитиан уточнил, что основной мишенью для преследования станут лица, которые целенаправленно создают заведомо недостоверные страницы в социальных сетях и действуют без согласия тех лиц, от имени которых они выступают. При этом, высказываются опасения, что «жертвами» законопроекта могут также стать юмористические ресурсы, которые ведутся в качестве пародии на политиков и знаменитостей.

Билль уже поступил на утверждение к губернатору штата Арнольду Шварценеггеру. Примечательно, что автор проекта ссылается в нем на законы штата, датированные 1872 годом.

----------


## Irina

*Немец пять лет жил с пулей в голове
*
БОХУМ, 25 августа. Пять лет прожил с пулей в голове житель Германии. По словам 35-летнего мужчины из Бохума, он забыл, что в него стреляли, поскольку в момент инцидента находился в состоянии алкогольного опьянения, сообщает BBC.

По данным полиции, пострадавший сумел вспомнить, что около полуночи на новогодней вечеринке 2004 или 2005 года получил сильный удар в голову. Мужчина почувствовал боль, но не настолько острую, чтобы обратиться к врачам.

По предположениям специалистов, в немца могла попасть шальная пуля, выпущенная из оружия в честь праздника. Владелец оружия мог выпустить огнестрельный снаряд в воздух, а на излете он попал в голову мужчины.

Врачи обнаружили 5,6-миллиметровую пулю под скальпом пациента. В череп она, к счастью, не прошла. Первоначально медики предполагали наличие у мужчины кисты в задней части головы.

----------


## Irina

*Минские водители получили «пропуск в иные миры и пространства»*


МИНСК, 25 августа. В столице Белоруссии появились несколько машин, которые разъезжают с  «пропусками в иные миры», размещенными на лобовом стекле. Изображение сделано в духе стилизации под официальный документ администрации президента Белоруссии, пишет портал Worldru.ru.

Как пишет некий блоггер под ником zakromaster, который и обнародовал в Интернете снимок псевдопропуска, внешне документ не отличить от настоящего, сообщает «Фонтанка».

«Я две недели ходил мимо этой машины и не обращал внимания — пропуск как пропуск», — говорится в сообщении пользователя Сети.

Этот документ дает автолюбителям право «парковать управляемые и неуправляемые средства перемещения в настоящей галактике, во всех межпланетных системах, а также спутниках и астероидах». Помимо этого, автовладелец получает право «представлять человечество в глубоких глубинах космического пространства, а также подпространства».

Как передает Lenta.Ru, реакция властей на появление машин с такими пропусками пока неизвестна.

----------


## Irina

*56-летняя Лайма Вайкуле ждет ребенка*

Известная певица Лайма Вайкуле забеременела. На своего первенца артистка ждала уже давно. И аист все обходил жилье звездной леди… И вот в возрасте 56-тb лет Вайкуле таки дождалась радостной вести!

О беременности Вайкуле СМИ рассказал близкий друг звезды Боря Моисеев. “Лайма беременна! Уже два месяца, – сообщил певец. – Возраст для Лаймы – не помеха. Есть женщины, которые и в шестьдесят рождают”.

Говорят, забеременеть Вайкуле помогли современные медицинские технологии. Ребенок был зачат с помощью оплодотворения в пробирке. Это была последняя надежда звезды стать мамой. Ведь Лайма как-то созналась, что дважды делала аборт, и после этого уже не могла больше забеременеть. Первый раз Вайкуле отважилась на аборт, когда была еще совсем юной и должна была выбирать – ребенок или карьера. А вторично сделала аборт, так как ее мужчина заявил, что еще не готов стать отцом. “Я так жалею об этом, – созналась позднее артистка. – Ведь я отважилась на убийство. Убийство собственных детей!”.

Вайкуле не раз говорила, что, дескать, через грехи будет сама… Но она не прекращала молиться. И, очевидно, Бог услышал ее молитвы…

----------


## Irina

*В Белоруссии 100-% оплату услуг ЖКХ введут с 2014 года*

25 августа 2010 в 15:33 Источник telegraf 

С 2014 года белорусы станут платить за газ, электроэнергию и горячую воду по полной себестоимости. Поэтапный переход от перекрестного субсидирования тарифов на энергоносители к 100% возмещению населением затрат на обеспечение энергией предусмотрен стратегией развития энергетического потенциала Беларуси, утвержденной постановлением правительства №1180 от 9 августа 2010 года.

"Тарифы на энергию должны учитывать экономические интересы производителей и потребителей энергии и создавать стимулы для максимальной экономии энергии на всех стадиях ее производства и потребления, повышения эффективности использования производственных мощностей", - говорится в документе.

Одной из мер совершенствования тарифной политики станет поэтапной ликвидация к 2014 году перекрестного субсидирования в тарифах на энергоносители, в том числе и для населения.

Основные этапы ликвидации перекрестного субсидирования:

C 2013 года предусмотрена отмена льготных уровней цен (тарифов) на природный газ и энергию для отдельных юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей;

Доведение тарифов на энергию для населения до уровня 100-процентного возмещения затрат: на природный газ для нужд пищеприготовления - к 2011 году, для нужд отопления - к 2014 году; на электрическую энергию - к 2013 году; на тепловую энергию - к 2014 году.

Согласно документу повышение цен (тарифов) на энергоносители будет осуществляться пошагово в течение всего отведенного времени с учетом роста реальных доходов населения.

"До создания рынка энергии тарифы на электрическую энергию для всех групп потребителей сохраняются едиными на территории республики", - говорится в документе.

Кроме того, как уже сообщал Телеграф, согласно принятой стратегии в ближайшие годы планируется добыть за пределами Беларуси до 21 млн. тонн нефти. В то же время в документе подчеркивается, что эти цифры представляют собой оптимистический сценарий нефтедобычи за рубежом.

----------


## Irina

*Китайцы красят собак под тигров*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ПЕКИН, 27 августа. Иметь какие-либо увлечения не зазорно. Но есть люди, которые буквально переходят за грань нормальности со своими хобби. И речь идет не о коллекционерах, которые готовы продать все, только чтобы получить желанный предмет (марку, купюру, картину).


Новое хобби поразило китайцев: они принялись массово раскрашивать собственных собак. Также их подстригают таким образом, чтобы собаки казались другими животными.


В Лондоне живет один странный человек по имени Пол Ярроу. Он очень любит появляться на ТВ в различных телепередачах, сообщает «Город 812». Самое интересное, что его никто не приглашает — он сам приходит. При этом Ярроу всегда стоит где-то позади журналиста. Он уже появился в различных передачах каналов BBC, ITV, Channel 4 и Sky News. Пока неизвестно, как он узнает, где должны снимать очередной сюжет.

Интересное хобби также у человека по имени Рид Сандридж. Когда его уволили, он решил раздавать деньги. Гуляя по улицам, он дает их тем, кто, по его мнению, нуждается в финансах больше всего. Каждый день Рид помогает одному человеку, давая ему $10. Это может быть бездомный музыкант, или несчастный ребенок, или еще кто-то. Каждый такой подарок Рид документирует в небольшой книжечке, чтобы память о человеке, которому он отдал деньги, оставалась с ним. Также он ведет свой блог.

Идея собирать таблетки экстази пришла датчанину. Самое интересное, что он раскладывал таблетки по цвету. У него были экземпляры буквально всех цветов радуги, а всего в коллекции насчитывалось более 2400 экземпляров. К сожалению, саму коллекцию украли. И, вероятно, большей части элементов коллекции уже не существует — ведь вряд ли эти таблетки похитил другой коллекционер.

Несмотря на незаконность подобного коллекционирования, датчанин сообщил о пропаже в полицию. Но не по собственной глупости, и не для того, чтобы вернуть коллекцию, а для того, чтобы предупредить похитителя о том, что среди тысяч таблеток есть 40 отравленных.

----------


## Irina

*Человек 5 лет шел пешком от Севастополя до Владивостока*

КИЕВ, 27 августа. Гражданин Украины Сергей Гордиенко впервые в истории дошел пешком от Севастополя до Владивостока. 26 августа в Киеве он завершил свое путешествие продолжительностью в пять лет, передает ТСН.

В свои 50 лет путешественник несколько раз обогнул планету и стал телезвездой минимум на двух континентах. Севастополец обошел Азию, пересек Южную Америку, на лыжах ходил на Северный полюс. Всего на счету Сергея Гордиенко более тридцати экстремальных походов.

Пересекая континенты мужчина не только пытается найти предел человеческих возможностей, но и исследует культуры и мировоззрения. Об этом Сергей уже написал не одну книгу. Себя называет специалистом по одиночному выживанию.

«Это один из вариантов творчества и главная тема — это миграциология, то есть перемещение людей в пространстве, и, конечно, это психология выживания», — рассказал он.

Все хозяйство Сергея помещается на одной коляске. Сухофрукты, палатка, байдарка, и главное — ноги.

Остановка на Украине продлится не более чем несколько месяцев. После этого он снова отправится в путь. На дорожной карте Сергея Гордиенко еще остаются непокоренными два континента — Европа и Африка. На этот раз путешественник планирует идти пешком до французского Бреста, там круто повернуть на юг, добраться до Кейптауна, и уже оттуда — вернуться в Севастополь.

----------


## Irina

*Лондонские уродцы востребованы в глянце*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ЛОНДОН, 27 августа. Не только прекрасные девушки и молодые люди пользуются спросом. В Лондоне уже 40 лет существует удивительное агентство, в которое сложно попасть, — внешность его моделей, мягко говоря, довольна необычна.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Здесь есть очень толстые, неверотяно тонкие, морщинистые, насквозь продырявленные пирсингом. И это далеко не полный список тех, кто благодаря агентству нашел свое призвание в кино, на телевидении, в рекламном бизнесе, сообщает «Город новостей».

«Наши модели востребованы и у Кельвина Кляйна и в глянцевых журналах вроде Vogue», — говорит нынешний директор агентства Марк Френч. – «Мы только что закончили фильм о Гарри Поттере, наши модели снимались во всех фильмах о Джеймсе Бонде. На самом деле, у нас выстраивается очередь из клиентов, которые хотели бы заполучить наших моделей для своих проектов».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Агентство представляет интересы некоторых весьма экстраординарных моделей. Например, здесь можно встретить персонажа по прозвищу «Принц Альберт», который увлекся пирсингом в 75 лет. Сейчас на его теле насчитывается 241 дырка.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Белорусские провайдеры готовятся к фильтрации с 1 сентября*
*Белорусские интернет-провайдеры, как и школьники, готовятся к 1 сентября - именно с этого числа все они должны иметь возможность фильтровать запрещенную информацию в Байнете. Вот только все затраты могут в итоге лечь на обычных пользователей.*

Напомним, постановлением Оперативно-аналитического центра и Минсвязи 29 июня утверждено положение о порядке ограничения доступа пользователей интернет-услуг к информации, запрещенной к распространению в соответствии с законодательными актами.

*Готовы к труду и обороне информационного пространства* 

Оказалось, провайдеры не собираются идти по стопам интернет-ресурсов, для которых пришлось продлевать сроки регистрации.

Как заявили в пресс-службе "Белтелекома", главный оператор страны всегда готов.

"Есть срок исполнения требований - 1 сентября, и его никто не отменял. Естественно, мы как государственный провайдер не собираемся нарушать указ. Закуплены софт, оборудование, есть работники, которые им занимаются", - заверили в компании.

Напомним, сразу после вступления в силу постановления об интернет-фильтрации "Белтелеком" уже заявлял, что готов фильтровать Байнет хоть завтра.

"Мы действительно уже с 1 июля подготовили все меры по реализации интернет-фильтрации. Но оказывать эту услугу, согласно законодательству, мы должны с 1 сентября", - пояснили такую ситуации в "Белтелекоме".

Свою готовность фильтровать информацию подтвердили и другие провайдеры. Некоторые, правда, отмечают, что не все еще ясно со списками запрещенных ресурсов, но БелГИЭ обещает, что обреченные на запрет будут сполна представлены в списках.

В любом случае, мы всё уже сможем увидеть через пару дней. "Меры предпринимаются, все увидите 1 сентября", - рассказали нам в администрации провайдера "Деловая сеть".

*Кто заплатит за фильтры?*

Однако с 1 сентября, возможно, нам придется столкнуться не только с ожидаемой фильтрацией, но и некоторыми неожиданным обстоятельствами.

Ведь, как отмечают провайдеры, траты на оборудование для интернет-фильтрации влетают в копеечку. Так, например, "Белинфонет" потратил на все про все почти 100 тысяч долларов.

"Вопрос в том, что еще будет придумано. Сейчас пока речь идет о ручных настройках фильтрации. Если будет решено перейти на автоматическую - затраты могут быть гораздо больше", - рассказал "Белорусским новостям" директор компании "Белинфонет" Юрий Битно.

"Самая большая проблема - лишние затраты, которые ничем не компенсированы", - признался "Белорусским новостям" директор телекоммуникационной компании "Айчына-плюс" Максим Левданский.

По его словам, цели, предусмотренные постановлением об интернет-фильтрации, благородны, но вот меры по их реализации хромают.

"Идея хороша. Скажем, лично я бы не хотел, чтобы мой ребенок посещал неизвестно какие сайты и получал ненужную информацию. Но вот меры для достижения этой цели - не самые удачные", - поделился мнением специалист.

"Затраты на осуществление фильтрации повесили на провайдеров, а провайдеры, в свою очередь, повесят на пользователей, - объясняет он. - Ну а как же иначе нам окупить затраты?".

Максим Левданский добавляет, что "из-за демпинга "Белтелекома" цены поднять нереально. Это значит, что пользователи пострадают не через подорожание тарифов на интернет - скорее, им недодадут какую-то услугу или дадут ее, но не в том качестве. Тут вариантов много, и все зависит только от степени плачевности финансового положения компании".

Юрий Битно также поддерживает мнение о том, что затраты провайдеров аукнутся и простым пользователям Байнета: "Рано или поздно так и будет. Однако когда и в каком контексте этой произойдет - пока говорить сложно".

"Мы сделаем все, чтобы наши затраты были оправданны - возможно будем разрабатывать дополнительные услуги, чтобы могли так или иначе вернуть эти деньги", - заметил Юрий Битно.

Правда, добавил директор компании, пока еще конкретных решений по этому поводу принято не было.

*Указ № 60 подкосил интернет-кафе*

Страдают от указа № 60 не только провайдеры, но и интернет-кафе, которые вынуждены уже второй месяц не обслуживать посетителей без "бумажки".

Напомним, что с 1 июля в Беларуси воспользоваться услугами интернет-кафе можно только лишь показав документ, удостоверяющий личность. По разным данным, количество посетителей таких заведений сократилось на 30-50%.

"Спрос на интернет-услуги упал в два раза, - рассказал "Белорусским новостям" директор крупного столичного интернет-кафе. - Естественно, вдвое сократились и доходы, что сделало предприятие попросту нерентабельным".

Как признаются сотрудники, даже те люди, которые имеют при себе паспорт, все равно постоянно возмущаются новыми порядками.

Сейчас заведение выживает исключительно за счет услуг кафе. В планах - уменьшить место под компьютерный зал и урезать список интернет-услуг.

Как отмечают специалисты, в последнее время и так наблюдался спад популярности интернет-кафе - мол, зачем куда-то ходить, когда многие хоть через телефон заходят в интернет. А указ № 60, считают они, попросту убил эту сферу бизнеса.

"Владельцы интернет-кафе будут вынуждены закрывать центры и продавать помещения, реорганизовывать их в общепитовские места или магазины", - полагает директор интернет-кафе.

Что касается оправданности таких мер, то вместо комментария специалист привел статистику: за шесть лет работы заведения к ним лишь трижды нагрянули представители органов правопорядка, которые разыскивали интернет-пакостников. И это при средней посещаемости интернет-кафе 300 человек в сутки…

----------


## Irina

*Американка четыре месяца лежала под горой покупок*


ЛАС-ВЕГАС, 30 августа. Американскую пенсионерку Билли Жан Джеймс, подвела ее любовь к покупкам. Женщина, отличавшаяся болезненной страстью к накопительству, погибла у себя дома под грудой барахла — покупок и мусора.

Найти ее смогли лишь через четыре месяца после смерти, сообщает британская газета The Daily Telegraph.

По словам друзей старушки-шопоголички, миссис Джеймс по выходным покупала старье на распродажах. Она также была завсегдатаем магазинов дешевых товаров. В гости женщина никого не приглашала, поскольку стыдилась беспорядка. Чтобы перемещаться по дому, супруги даже пробили небольшие проходы в завалах старья.

С 67-летней Билии Жан Джеймс жил ее супруг, 68-летний Жан Джеймс. Он обнаружил исчезновение жены еще 22 апреля, и приступил к розыскам. Сначала мужчина опасался, что жена перенесла инсульт и потому потеряла ориентацию в пространстве.

Отметим, полиция Лас-Вегаса несколько раз проводила обыски в доме, в том числе с участием собак. Но животные не смогли обнаружить тело — их отвлекали запахи гниения, источаемые упаковками из-под пищевых продуктов, которыми были нашпигованы кучи мусора. Горы товаров, привезенных из магазинов, а также мусора и старого барахла, переполняли дом, забив его сверху донизу.

В мае полиция выдвинула версию, что Жан Джеймс куда-то ушла из дома. Отрабатывая эту версию, полицейские прочесывали окрестности с применением автомобилей и вертолетов. Близкие Джеймс предложили награду в $10 тыс. за информацию о ее местонахождении, в то время как она лежала в собственном доме. Точные причины и обстоятельства смерти домохозяйки пока не установлены.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», медики на психологическом саммите в австралийском Мельбурне пришли к выводу, что шопоголикам требуется медицинская помощь.

По словам экспертов, «магазиномания» тесно связана с другим расстройством – непреодолимым желанием тащить домой всякий мусор. Так, порядка 80% собирателей мусора — шопоголики. В настоящее время чрезмерным увлечением покупками страдает около 5% населения.

Зачастую пристрастие к покупкам рассматривают как вид обсессивно-компульсивного расстройства, однако последнее вызвано стрессом и тревожностью, а барахольщиками и магазиноголиками движет интерес и удовольствие. Профессор Рэнди Фрост подчеркнул, что расстройство может быть опасным для жизни, если в доме больного скапливается слишком много мусора, в особенности, если произойдет пожар.

----------


## Irina

*Американка четыре месяца лежала под горой покупок*


ЛАС-ВЕГАС, 30 августа. Американскую пенсионерку Билли Жан Джеймс, подвела ее любовь к покупкам. Женщина, отличавшаяся болезненной страстью к накопительству, погибла у себя дома под грудой барахла — покупок и мусора.

Найти ее смогли лишь через четыре месяца после смерти, сообщает британская газета The Daily Telegraph.

По словам друзей старушки-шопоголички, миссис Джеймс по выходным покупала старье на распродажах. Она также была завсегдатаем магазинов дешевых товаров. В гости женщина никого не приглашала, поскольку стыдилась беспорядка. Чтобы перемещаться по дому, супруги даже пробили небольшие проходы в завалах старья.

С 67-летней Билии Жан Джеймс жил ее супруг, 68-летний Жан Джеймс. Он обнаружил исчезновение жены еще 22 апреля, и приступил к розыскам. Сначала мужчина опасался, что жена перенесла инсульт и потому потеряла ориентацию в пространстве.

Отметим, полиция Лас-Вегаса несколько раз проводила обыски в доме, в том числе с участием собак. Но животные не смогли обнаружить тело — их отвлекали запахи гниения, источаемые упаковками из-под пищевых продуктов, которыми были нашпигованы кучи мусора. Горы товаров, привезенных из магазинов, а также мусора и старого барахла, переполняли дом, забив его сверху донизу.

В мае полиция выдвинула версию, что Жан Джеймс куда-то ушла из дома. Отрабатывая эту версию, полицейские прочесывали окрестности с применением автомобилей и вертолетов. Близкие Джеймс предложили награду в $10 тыс. за информацию о ее местонахождении, в то время как она лежала в собственном доме. Точные причины и обстоятельства смерти домохозяйки пока не установлены.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», медики на психологическом саммите в австралийском Мельбурне пришли к выводу, что шопоголикам требуется медицинская помощь.

По словам экспертов, «магазиномания» тесно связана с другим расстройством – непреодолимым желанием тащить домой всякий мусор. Так, порядка 80% собирателей мусора — шопоголики. В настоящее время чрезмерным увлечением покупками страдает около 5% населения.

Зачастую пристрастие к покупкам рассматривают как вид обсессивно-компульсивного расстройства, однако последнее вызвано стрессом и тревожностью, а барахольщиками и магазиноголиками движет интерес и удовольствие. Профессор Рэнди Фрост подчеркнул, что расстройство может быть опасным для жизни, если в доме больного скапливается слишком много мусора, в особенности, если произойдет пожар.

----------


## Irina

*СМИ подсчитали заработки руководителей России*

30 августа 2010 в 20:06 Источник lenta 

Рост доходов президента, премьер-министра, министров и советников президента в России за последние пять лет обогнал и инфляцию, и темпы увеличения доходов населения. К такому выводу пришла газета "Ведомости", проанализировав отчеты чиновников по зарплате.

Наиболее впечатляющим рост доходов оказался у советника президента Леонида Реймана: если в 2004 году он получил 9,3 миллиона рублей, то в 2009-м - сразу 93 миллиона. Для сравнения, инфляция в последние годы составляла около 10 процентов в год. Рекордный доход Рейман получил в 2006 году - 112 миллионов рублей.

На втором месте в рейтинге "Ведомостей" оказался министр финансов Алексей Кудрин - его доходы за пять лет выросли на 609 процентов с 1,3 до 9,2 миллиона рублей. Тройку замыкает вице-премьер Сергей Иванов: его доходы выросли на 407 процентов с 0,8 до 3,8 миллиона.

Президент России Дмитрий Медведев занял в рейтинге девятое место: за пять лет его доходы увеличились на 162 процента.

Премьер-министр Владимира Путина в рейтинге нет: данные его отчетной ведомости за 2004 год недоступны. В рейтинге "Ведомостей" указано лишь, что за три года доходы Путина увеличились на 93 процента, а за последний год - уменьшились на 18 процентов.

"Ведомости" отмечают, что за пять лет доходы населения в России выросли в 3,6 раза, а правительственных чиновников - в четыре с половиной раза.

Из рейтинга видно, что некоторые российские чиновники регулярно совершают сделки с недвижимостью. Так, у Реймана в 2005 году было более полутора тысяч квадратных метров недвижимости, а в 2009-м - только 484 "квадрата". У Медведева, наоборот, ситуация с жильем стабильная - ему как принадлежало, так и принадлежит 184 квадратных метра. У Алексея Кудрина недвижимости нет вообще.

"Ведомости" поясняют, что за основу рейтинга был взят именно 2004 год, так как именно тогда российские министры добровольно согласились опубликовать данные по доходам. Единственным министром, который отказался это делать, был министр внутренних дел Рашид Нургалиев. В 2007 году сведения о доходах не опубликовал ни один чиновник из числа министров. Газета объясняет это началом выборной кампании.

----------


## Irina

*Жалобы позволяют пожилым чувствовать себя лучше
*

Пожилые люди часто жалуются и недовольны молодым поколением. Кого-то это раздражает, но ученые предлагают пересмотреть свое отношение к данному моменту. Оказывается, это позволяет пожилым людям чувствовать себя лучше.

Исследование показало: пожилые люди с большей радостью читают негативные новости о молодежи, чем позитивные. Это позволяет им повысить самооценку, заявляет профессор Сильвия Кноблоч-Вестервик, автор исследования из Университета штата Огайо.

Основная причина данной закономерности: молодежь и пожилые люди преследуют разные цели, когда они используют СМИ. Молодые люди, в меньшей степени обеспокоенные относительно своей личности, предпочитают читать о жизни других молодых людей. А вот пожилым людям необходимо постоянное подтверждение значимости своей личности. Поэтому, окруженные молодежью, они предпочитают читать негативные новости о молодых людях.

Всего в изыскании приняли участие 178 молодых людей в возрасте от 18 до 30 лет и 98 пожилых людей в возрасте от 50 до 65 лет. Все они пришли в компьютерную лабораторию для того, чтобы "протестировать" новое онлайн-издание. Макет издания специально создали для исследования. На его страницах были помещены строго отобранные статьи.

Каждая статья концентрировалась на одном человеке, однако было две версии одной истории: одна позитивная, а вторая – негативная. Каждому участнику эксперимента предлагали только один вариант из двух. Также в статьях присутствовали фотографии героев (половина из них была молодыми людьми, вторая половина – постарше).

Добровольцам сказали, что времени на чтение статей целиком у них нет, и надо просто выбрать из предложенных те, что заинтересуют в большей степени. У всех них была смесь позитивных и негативные историй о молодых и пожилых людях, составленная в произвольном порядке. При этом компьютер отслеживал, как долго каждый участник выбирал статью и какую в итоге выбрал.

В результате выяснилось, что пожилые люди с большей охотой выбирали негативные статьи о молодых людях. А вот в отношении статей о пожилых людях такой строгой определенности не было. Для сравнения: молодые участники эксперимента редко интересовались историями о пожилых людях, независимо от посыла материала. Им больше нравилось читать позитивные истории о героях своей возрастной группы.

По окончанию компьютерного тестирования всем участникам предложили ответить на ряд вопросов, дабы оценить уровень их уверенности в себе. Опрос показал: у молодых людей после ознакомления со статьями не происходило каких-либо изменений в самооценке, а вот пожилые люди, читавшие негативные истории о молодых людях, имели повышенную самооценку.

----------


## PatR!oT

*Четверо московских милиционеров похитили и сутки насиловали белоруску*

В Москве задержали троих подозреваемых в похищении и изнасиловании гражданки Беларуси. Как рассказал источник в правоохранительных органах Москвы, 31 августа на Волгоградском проспекте у дома 46, угрожая физической расправой, подозреваемые похитили 30-летнюю неработающую белоруску, вывезли на квартиру одного из задержанных, где в течение суток насиловали. 

Женщина сумела освободиться и обратилась в милицию, сообщают РИА "Новости".
Прибывшие в квартиру оперативники обнаружили там четверых человек. Установлено, что один из злоумышленников скрылся до приезда оперативников. 

В правоохранительных органах подтвердили, что преступники - бывшие сотрудники милиции. Однако, своей вины задержанные не признают. 

Против злоумышленников было возбуждено уголовное дело по трем статьям УК России: похищение человека, изнасилование группой лиц и насильственные действия сексуального характера.

----------


## Irina

Честно говоря не удивлена. В России до сих пор полный бардак и беспредел.

----------


## Irina

*Невысокие стаканы приводят к алкоголизму*

ЛОНДОН, 2 сентября. Группа ученых из Оксфордского университета под руководством профессора Чарльза Спенса выяснила, что причиной похмелья часто может служить обман зрения, сообщает Daily Mail.

Виной тому вертикально-горизонтальная иллюзия, из-за которой мозг преувеличивает длину вертикальной линии и недооценивает длину горизонтальной.

Психологи обнаружили, что объем жидкости, наливаемой в невысокий широкий стакан, может превысить содержимое высокого узкого стакана на 80%. В ходе эксперимента даже опытные бармены наливали на 26% больше алкоголя в невысокие стаканы. Количество же алкоголя, наливаемое в такие стаканы рядовыми обывателями, гораздо больше.

Эксперимент проводился при поддержке консалтинговой компании Retail Active. Исполнительный директор компании Джулиан Чемберлэйн отметил, что результаты данного эксперимента будут чрезвычайно интересны их клиентам, занимающимся системами самообслуживания. Использование высоких узких стаканов позволит значительно увеличить их прибыль.

----------


## Irina

*«Виртуальное зеркало» поможет обойтись без косметического пробника*


ВАШИНГТОН, 2 сентября. В некоторых магазинах Британии и США установили терминалы для подбора макияжа. Теперь покупательницы смогут без пробников узнать, как выглядит на их лице та или иная косметика, сообщает блог Crave.

«Виртуальные зеркала» в магазинах Boots и Wal-Mart оснащены камерами и сканерами штрих-кодов. Камера делает снимок лица посетительницы, а сканер считывает штрих-код понравившегося ей товара — например, губной помады.

Терминал обрабатывает эти данные и «накладывает» выбранную помаду на область губ на фотографии. Результат отображается на экране. Получившееся изображение также может быть отправлено на электронный адрес посетительницы.

«Виртуальное зеркало» можно использовать для подбора туши, теней, губной помады, тонального крема, румян и другой декоративной косметики.

Терминал разработала американская компания EZFace при участии IBM. (Аналогичные устройства выпускают компании Shiseido и Taaz). Если первые испытания пройдут успешно, устройство будет поставляться в магазины парфюмерно-косметических сетей.

----------


## Irina

*В Балтийском море нашли пиво с 200-летней выдержкой*

ХЕЛЬСИНКИ, 3 сентября. Группа дайверов объявила об обнаружении самого старого пива. Оно было найдено на борту корабля, затонувшего в Балтийском море. Как и у недавно найденного в тех же широтах шампанского, возраст пива составляет примерно 200 лет. При этом оно по-прежнему сохранило свою жидкую консистенцию, сообщает CyberSecurity.

«Мы считаем, что это самые старые образцы пива из всех, что существуют в наши дни», — говорит пресс-секретарь местного самоуправления Аландских островов Раинер Джуслин.

Пивные бутылки были обнаружены на месте кораблекрушения, случившегося приблизительно 180-220 лет назад. Расположены обломки неопознанного корабля примерно на глубине 50 метров.

«Постоянная температура воды и уровня света оказали оптимальные условия для хранения напитка в бутылке, а за счет того, что внутри было создано большое давление, вода не могла просачиваться внутрь», — говорит Джуслин.

Оценить стоимость одной бутылки эксперты пока затрудняются, но ранее цена одной бутылки 200-летнего шампанского была установлена на уровне 40 тыс. евро.

Аландские острова — это архипелаг в Балтийском море на входе в Ботнический залив. На востоке граничат с финским Архипелаговым морем. Представляют собой 60 обитаемых островов и более 6 тыс. необитаемых островов. На островах размещается автономная провинция Финляндии с тем же названием.

----------


## Irina

*Бродвейский актер выжил, упав с 40 этажа небоскреба*


НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 2 сентября. Американский актер Томас Мэйгилл остался жив после падения с 40 этажа небоскреба в Нью-Йорке. Он пролетел 120 метров и упал на припаркованный поблизости автомобиль Dodge Charger. Машина и спасла ему жизнь, сообщает New York Post.

Мэйгилл, выступающий в бродвейских мюзиклах, пробил заднее стекло авто и приземлился на сиденье. Самое интересное, что актер отделался всего лишь переломом ноги и даже не потерял сознание после головокружительного полета.

Предсмертной записки у 22-летнего Мэйгилла при себе обнаружено не было. Однако его друзья заявляют, что незадолго до инцидента он оставил на своей странице в Facebook запись о том, что ненавидит свою жизнь.

По некоторым данным, актер намеренно спрыгнул с крыши небоскреба. собираясь свести счеты с жизнью.

----------


## Irina

*Психологи помогли двухлетнему индонезийцу бросить курить*

ДЖАКАРТА, 2 сентября. Двухлетний индонезиец Арди Ризал, который выкуривал по 40 сигарет в день, избавился от вредной привычки благодаря интенсивной терапии. В июне мальчиком заинтересовались представители индонезийского ведомства по охране здоровья детей, сообщает Inter Right.

Они предположили, что мальчик пристрастился к курению из-за недостатка внимания. Уже через несколько недель активной «игровой» терапии, которую врачи разработали специально для мальчика, Арди смог снизить количество выкуриваемых за день сигарет с 40 до 15. Однако после завершения курса малыш смог полностью избавиться от вредной привычки.

«В течение месяца психологи занимались с Арди и поощряли его желание играть с детьми его возраста. Мы просто перенаправили его пристрастие к сигаретам на желание играть», — заявил представитель индонезийского ведомства по охране здоровья детей Арист Мердека Сираит.

Ранее Арди Ризал выкуривал 40 сигарет в день и впадал в истерику, если ему не давали сигарету. Мальчик не мог играть с другими детьми из-за проблем с здоровьем, но его отец считал, что самочувствие сына в полном порядке. Ребенок страдал никотиновой зависимостью с тех пор, как его отец Мохаммед дал мальчику первую сигарету, когда Арди было 18 месяцев. Малыш передвигался на игрушечном грузовике, выпуская кольца сигаретного дыма, так как из-за плохого здоровья не мог бегать вместе с другими детьми. Местные власти обещали его родителям — жителям рыбацкой деревни в Южной Суматре, купить семье автомобиль, если мальчик бросит курить. Однако отец Арди, 30-летний торговец рыбой Мохаммед никакой угрозы здоровью ребенка не видел. «По мне, он выглядит вполне здоровым. Я не вижу проблемы», — сказал мужчина журналистам.

----------


## Sanych

Ну похоже с таким PR он ещё не раз снимется в кино.

----------


## Irina

И не говори, Саныч. Хоть так он прославился на весь мир.

----------


## Irina

*Американский журнал Foreign Policy выделил пять городов, которые имеют самые высокие показатели насилия.*

*1. Каракас, Венесуэла*
Население: 3,2 миллионов
Количество убийств: 130 на 100 тыс. жителей (официальные данные)

По данным издания, Каракас - столица страны Чавеса - стал в последние годы намного более опасным, чем любой другой южноамериканский город, опередив даже печально известную Боготу. "Что еще хуже - официальная статистика убийств в городе не отображает реальной картины происходящего, потому что не учитывает убийства, совершенные в тюрьме, а также те, которое власти до сих пор не смогли "классифицировать". Также не учитываются те, кто погиб, "оказывая сопротивление при аресте", - отмечает Foreign Policy. Бывший Министр внутренних дел, который недавно ушел в отставку, утверждал еще в июле, что с января убийства сократились на 27%. Однако эксперты считают, что статистика занижена: по некоторым данным, количество убийств в Каракасе приближается к 160 на 100 тыс.

*2. Кейптаун, Южная Африка*
Население: 3,5 миллионов
Количество убийств: 62 на 100 тыс. жителей

Несмотря на то, что город является оплотом Европы в сердце "бурной" Южной Африки, живописный Кейптаун имеет самый высокий показатель убийств в стране. "Убийства обычно происходят в пригороде, а не в более высококлассных городских районах, посещаемых туристами. Согласно данным южноафриканской полиции, большинство тяжких преступлений в районе Кейптауна происходят между людьми, хорошо знающими друг друга, включая ужасающий случай в прошлом году, когда четверо мужчин облили свою подругу бензином и подожгли. Этот случай произошел под влиянием сильнейших наркотических средств, использование которых повысилось наряду с количеством тяжких преступлений", - отмечает издание.


*3. Новый Орлеан, Соединенные Штаты Америки*
Население: 220,6 тыс. - 312 тыс. (2007); статистика меняется из-за массовых перемещений людей после урагана Катрина в 2005 году. Количество убийств: цифры колеблются от 67 (Департамент полиции Нового Орлеана) до 95 (Федеральное бюро расследований) на 100 тыс. жителей. "Новый Орлеан остается самым опасным в Соединенных Штатах, намного опережая Детройт и Балтимор с 46 и 45 убийствами на 100 тыс. человек, соответственно", - отмечает издание.

*4. Москва, Россия*
Население: 10,4 миллионов
Количество убийств: 9,6 на 100 тыс. (приблизительно)

Количество убийств в Москве - ничто по сравнению с тем же Каракасом или Кейптауном, однако город все еще опережает в этом плане другие европейские столицы. Лондон, Париж, Рим, и Мадрид, например, имели в 2006 году показатель менее 2 убийств на 100 тыс. жителей. "Количество убийств в российской столице снизилось в этом году на 15% по сравнению с прошлым, но недавняя волна преступлений... наводит на мысль о том, что затишье может быть временным", - отмечает Foreign Policy. В этом году, по данным издания, произошло уже 60 убийств на национальной почве. "Российское правительство, наконец, занялось этой проблемой, помогая мигрантам и расправляясь с уличными бандами. Однако растущее проявление экстремистских настроений – серьезный повод для беспокойства. И наряду с мигрантами, журналисты и высокопоставленные люди в Москве также не могут чувствовать себя в полной безопасности. Согласно официальной статистике, 62 заказных убийства были совершены в стране в 2005 году", - пишет издание.

*5. Порт-Морсби, Папуа Новая Гвинея*
Население: 254,2 тыс. (перепись 2000 года)
Количество убийств: 54 на 100 тыс. (официальные данные за 2004 год)

Столица Папуа-Новая Гвинея, Порт-Морсби может показаться странным дополнением к этому списку. Но его высокие показатели тяжких преступлений, наряду с высокими показателями полицейской коррупции и преступной деятельностью банд, дали повод получить сомнительное название "худшего города" в 2004 году. "С бандами, контролирующими центр города, и высокими показателями безработицы (около 80, легко понять, почему Порт-Морсби опередил 130 других соперников за это звание", - пишет Foreign Policy. "Растущее напряжение в отношениях между китайскими мигрантами и уроженцами Папуа Новая Гвинея - также повод для тревоги, исходя о данных о растущей активности организованных китайских преступных синдикатов", - отмечает издание.

----------


## Sanych

Меня в этом списке пугают Каракас и Москва.

----------


## Irina

я тоже не ожидала, что Москва в эт пятерку попадет.

----------


## Irina

*В Гонконге начали торговать чистым воздухом*

ГОНКОНГ, 4 сентября. В Гонконге теперь могут предложить купить «'Чистый Воздух'» – «'революционно новый продукт, который позволяет дышать тем же воздухом что и остальная часть мира. Он представлен в виде небольшой емкости голубого цвета, оснащенной дыхательной маской, с различными ароматами, включая ваниль и запах морского берега, сообщает Globalscience.

Продукт стоит 2 гонконгских доллара или около 25 центов.

«'Чистый Воздух'» – новый ход компании Clean Air Network в Гонконге, неправительственной организации, которая бьет тревогу по поводу непригодного воздуха в этом семимиллионом городе. Очередным протестом этой организации является короткий информационный видеоролик с участием популярного гонконгского актера Даниэля Ву.

Выбор времени новой акции компании совпал с приходом осени, когда уровень загрязнения обычно поднимается. Прошлая неделя была особенно тяжелой для легких и глаз жителей Гонконга; придорожные станции в центральной части в среду измерили уровень загрязнения и классифицировали его как «'очень высокий'».

«'Мы все больше пытаемся привлечь внимание молодых людей, которые, в некотором отношении, являются нашей центральной аудиторией, но апатию которых очень трудно победить», – сказал президент компании Джон Ои.  —'Вот почему важно привлекать в нашу деятельность знаменитостей и использовать юмор'».

----------


## Irina

*В Сальвадоре полиция выкопала бочку, набитую долларами*
*
САН-САЛЬВАДОР, 5 сентября. В Сальвадоре полиция обнаружила $9 млн., спрятанных в бочке для нефтепродуктов. Бочка с деньгами была закопана на ранчо примерно в 60 км от столицы Сан-Сальвадор.
*
По данным местных властей, бочка была набита денежными купюрами по $20, 50 и 100, на пересчет которых полиции потребовалось три дня, передает РБК со ссылкой на Associated Press.

Позже стало известно, что сотрудники правоохранительных органов откопали еще одну бочку с деньгами. Сумму, найденную в нёй, еще пересчитывают.

Полиция считает, что деньги принадлежали наркодилерам, уточняют «Вести».

Подробности операции, в ходе которой удалось обнаружить крупную сумму наличными, пока не раскрываются. По данным Lenta.ru, известно лишь, что помощь в проведении операции правоохранительным органам Сальвадора оказало Управление по борьбе с оборотом наркотиков США.

----------


## Sanych

Вот тебе западное воспитание. Им уже бочка варенья и ящик печенья не надо. Им бочку баксов подавай

----------


## Irina

*Вчера из двадцати шести участниц звездное жюри определило самую красивую девушку. В Национальном Дворце «Украина» вечером состоялся финальный конкурс «Мисс Украина-2010».
*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Победила 21-летняя одесситка Екатерина Захарченко. А титул Первой вице-мисс получила 21-летняя Наталья Сытникова из Краматорска. Второй вице-мисс стала 19-летняя девушка из Винницы Юлия Стратегопуло. Корона «Мисс зрительских симпатий» досталась 16-летней одесситке Анне Рыбакова.

Конкурс вели Иван Ургант и Вера Брежнева, а вот в жюри присутствовали не только Жан-Клод Ван Дамм, но и грудастая красотка Памела Андерсон, актрисы Элизабет Херли и Орнелла Мути.

Теперь украинской красавице надо будет завоевать еще одну победу - в Китае на конкурсе «Мисс мира 2010», который будет проходить 30 октября.

----------


## Irina

*Кореянка, сдавшая на права с 960-й попытки, стала лицом автокомпании*

СЕУЛ, 6 сентября. Кореянка, прославившаяся на весь мир в конце 2009 года, когда сдала на права с 960-го раза, стала лицом новой рекламной кампании компании Hyundai. Чхе Са Сун впервые попыталась получить водительское удостоверение в 2005 году, когда ей стукнуло 64 года. С тех пор она не оставляла регулярных попыток выполнить тест, сообщает The Daily Telegraph.

5 ноября 2009 года ей наконец удалось набрать необходимый минимум (60 баллов из 100) и сдать письменную часть теста. По словам инструкторов, именно с теорией у Чхе Са Сун были главные трудности — практику она сдала достаточно легко.

Всего женщина, занимающаяся выращиванием овощей и мелкооптовой торговлей, потратила на свои попытки около $4тыс. 200. По словам Чхе Са Сун, права ей нужны для того, чтобы иметь возможность возить собственных внуков в зоопарк.

----------


## Irina

*Жена британского политика зарабатывает «на булавки» проституцией*

ЛОНДОН, 6 сентября. Член Консервативной партии Британии, политик Майк Уэверли, пришедший к власти вместе с премьер-министром Дэвидом Кэмероном в мае этого года, недавно был сражен неожиданной информацией. Стало известно, что его супруга Клара зарабатывает на жизнь проституцией.

Корреспонденту газеты Mirror удалось снять на скрытую камеру приватный танец, который исполняла для него 39-летняя Клара Уэверли, одетая в розовое белье в черный горошек. При этом, женщина заявила журналисту, что ей очень нравится работать в публичном доме, так как здесь ей обеспечена хорошая зарплата, уют и приятные знакомства.

В час супруга члена парламента зарабатывает 70 фунтов стерлингов. Клиенты знают ее под именами «Би», «Адриана» и «Бьянка», пишет Newsru.co.il.

53-летний Майк Уэверли заявил прессе, что расстался с женой в феврале этого года и готов доказать этот факт. Однако его потрясение было настолько искренним, что он расплакался, подходя к своему дому в Брайтоне. Уэверли была также расстроен тем, что скандал, в центре которого оказалась его жена, может негативно отразиться на репутации премьер-министра.

Напомним, Майк встретил Клару во время своей рабочей поездки в Рио-де-Жанейро. Влюбившись в бразильянку, он приобрел для нее квартиру в престижном районе Копакабаны. Спустя три года Клара, дочь водителя грузовика, переехала в Лондон и стала миссис Уэверли. Судя по всему, ее супруг не знал о том, что еще несколько лет назад его молодая жена работала проституткой.

Первое время Клара охотно исполняла обязанности состоятельной домохозяйки, но в 2007 году вернулась к своим прежним занятиям. Постепенно она стала постоянной сотрудницей сразу трех массажных салонов, предлагающих интимные услуги и стриптиз.

----------


## Irina

*Правитель Дубая «утер нос» яхте Абрамовича*

ДУБАЙ, 6 сентября. Правитель Дубая Мухаммед бин Рашид Аль Мактум стал обладателем самой большой в мире яхты, обойдя российского олигарха Абрамовича.

Премьер-министр и вице-президент Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов, правитель Дубая, прославился тем, что является обладателем самого высокого в мире здания. Однако теперь он стал хозяином еще одной самой шикарной вещи в мире. Правитель приобрел самую большую яхту, которая превышает размеры шикарного судна российского олигарха Романа Абрамовича, передает Сursorinfo.co.il.

Это удалось шейху с помощью нетрудной модернизации — он увеличил размера своей яхты на 24 дюйма. Теперь ее величина составляет 557 футов (таков размер двух футбольных полей). Теперь он по праву гордится титулом миллиардера с самой большой яхтой.

Напомним, что шейху Бин Рашиду Аль Мактуму принадлежит верфь Platinum Yachts.

Собирается ли российский олигарх в ответ увеличивать свою яхту, чтобы восстановить утерянный титул, пока не говорится.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», яхта Eclipse Абрамовича всего на 46 см длиннее яхты Dubai, которая принадлежит шейху Мухамеду Бин Рашиду Аль Мактуму.

По данным компании Camper & Nicholsons, регулярно выпускающей рейтинг самых больших яхт в мире Super Yachting Index, длина яхты Романа Абрамовича составляет 162,5 м. Она была спущена на воду в 2009 году немецкой верфью Blohm + Voss.

Год назад российский олигарх  установил на своей частной яхте защитный экран от папарацци. Эта система, созданная на основе высоких технологий с использованием лазеров, способна «заблокировать любые цифровые линзы камеры или фотоаппарата». Таким образом, она надежно укрывает олигарха от любопытных глаз, вооруженных оптикой и пытающихся проникнуть в личную жизнь миллиардера. Как сообщает Times, установка «системы антипапарацци» увеличила стоимость яхты Романа Абрамовича, как минимум, в два раза.

----------


## Irina

*Убийце Джона Леннона вновь отказали в досрочном освобождении*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 7 сентября. Управление по условно-досрочному освобождению Нью-Йорка вновь отказало убийце Джона Леннона – Марку Дэвиду Чапмену. Как пишет Газета.Ru, об этом сегодня сообщил CNN.

Чапмэн подал прошение об освобождении всего за несколько месяцев до 30-й годовщины смерти бывшего «битла», отмечает ZMAN.com.

Ранее вдова Джона Леннона Йоко Оно направила в управление письмо с просьбой отказать Чапмэну в досрочном освобождении.

Все предыдущие прошения об условно-досрочном освобождении также были отклонены. Отказы Чапмен получал в 2000, 2002, 2004, 2006 и 2008 годах.

55-летний Чапмэн был приговорен к пожизненному заключению за убийство Джона Леннона в 1980 году, напоминают Аргументы.ру. Убийца провел 29 лет в тюрьме строгого режима.

Дэвид Чапмэн содержится в одиночной камере. Большую часть времени он проводит на хозяйственных работах и в библиотеке. В течение последних 20 лет ему разрешают свидания с супругой. По словам представителя управления исправительных учреждений США, осужденный не совершал нарушений с 1994 года, передает Правда.ру.

Комиссия по условно-досрочному освобождению штата Нью-Йорк подчеркнула в своем вердикте, что осужденный не раз признавался в том, что сознательно спланировал и осуществил убийство известного музыканта.

----------


## Sanych

Прально. Не фиг баловать.

----------


## Irina

> Член Консервативной партии Британии, политик Майк Уэверли, пришедший к власти вместе с премьер-министром Дэвидом Кэмероном в мае этого года, недавно был сражен неожиданной информацией. Стало известно, что его супруга Клара зарабатывает на жизнь проституцией.


Интересно, что б было, случись такое у нас? Муж такую жену пристрелил бы наверно.

----------


## Sanych

Спросил бы - "Где деньги, Зин???"

----------


## Irina

*Антипригарное покрытие опасно плохим холестерином*


ВАШИНГТОН, 8 сентября. Американские ученые нашли еще один источник вредного для человеческого организма холестерина. Как ни странно, это широко разрекламированные сковороды с антипригарным покрытием, изобретенные как раз для того, чтобы готовить без масла и сберечь организм от поступления вредных веществ.

Согласно новому исследованию, вещества, содержащиеся в антипригарном покрытии, небезопасны, сообщает «Вокруг света». Эксперты из Университета Западной Вирджинии нашли в сковородках вещества, названные перфторалкилированными кислотами. Они способствуют образованию липопротеинов низкой плотности, известных в народе как «плохой» холестерин.

Больше всего от влияния этих кислот страдают растущие организмы. По словам специалистов, вещества могут даже нарушить работу печени у детей и подростков. Правда, по их же мнеию, поспешных выводов делать не нужно.

«Для того чтобы получить более точные данные о влиянии антипригарного покрытия на здоровье, требуются дополнительные исследования, — подчеркнул ученый Кейти Росс из Университета Западной Вирджинии. — А на детей гораздо большее влияние оказывает малоподвижный образ жизни и то, что готовится на сковороде, нежели состав ее покрытия».

----------


## Irina

*В Перу скончался победитель алкогольного конкурса «Кто выпьет больше меня»*

ЛИМА, 8 сентября. В Перу от алкогольного отравления скончался победитель конкурса «Кто выпьет больше меня», сообщают местные СМИ.

Обернувшийся трагедией шуточный конкурс был организован муниципалитетом Чакабамбы, расположенной в регионе Уануко, примерно в 400 км к северо-востоку от перуанской столицы Лимы.

Победитель сумел выпить 13 стаканов коктейля на основе здешней тростниковой водки. В качестве приза под бурные овации зрителей он получил 150 солей (около $50). Однако несколько часов спустя после победного финала он почувствовал себя плохо и умер прямо у себя дома. Отметим, что мужчине было 50 лет.

Серьезное алкогольное отравление получили еще пять участников этого состязания. Однако все эти люди успели обратиться за медицинской помощью, уточняет Latindex.ru.

Между тем, перуанские журналисты пишут, что это скандальное происшествие может стоить должности мэру Чакабамбы Видалю Фигероа. Прокуратура уже заинтересовалась организацией злополучного конкурса «Кто выпьет больше меня».

----------


## Irina

*Каждый час детьми совершается 180 000 попыток зайти на порносайты*

© РИА Новости

Как сообщает информационная служба «Лаборатории Касперского», система родительского контроля, входящая в программные продукты компании, срабатывает в категории «порнография» более 4 000 000 раз в сутки. Это означает, что каждый час с компьютеров, за которыми сидят дети, совершается около 180 тыс. попыток зайти на порносайты. Большая часть попыток зайти на порноресурсы приходится на вечер. А наибольший всплеск активности происходит в 23 часа (по Гринвичу).

----------


## Irina

*В Италии мужчина затеял ремонт, и обнаружил клад*

8 сентября 2010 

Житель города Тревизо решил поменять кафельную плитку на кухне и обнаружил за ней тайник. Внутри оказалось 40 миллионов лир. Мужчина тут же поспешил с деньгами в банк, чтобы обменять их на евро. И получил на руки около 20 тысяч. Примечательно, что итальянская лира полностью выйдет из обращения в 2012 году. И если бы мужчина затеял ремонт на пару лет позже, то этот клад уже ничего бы не стоил.

----------


## Irina

*YouTube ОТКРЫЛ БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ ОНЛАЙН-КИНОТЕАТР
*
Пятница, 10 Сентября 2010 г. 

Видеохостинг YouTube открыл раздел "Фильмы" (Movies), включающий более 400 кинолент, сообщает TechCrunch.
Фильмы видеохостингу предоставили несколько американских киностудий, с которыми Google заключила договоры, — в их числе Lionsgate, MGM и Sony Pictures. Еще 165 фильмов хостингу предоставит британский видеосервис Blinkbox.
Все фильмы, вошедшие в новый раздел, посетители YouTube могут посмотреть бесплатно.
Фильмы распределены по категориям: «Документальное кино», «Индийское кино», «Боевики и приключенческие фильмы», «Комедии», «Фильмы ужасов», «Триллеры и детективы», «Драмы» и «Мультфильмы и анимация» и другие.
Впоследствии коллекция будет постоянно пополняться, заявили представители видеохостинга.

----------


## Sanych

Одних за пиратство всё гоняют, другие фильмы на халяву начинают показывать...

----------


## Irina

*Американка отсудила у подруги $6 млн за соблазнение ее мужа*

ВАШИНГТОН, 10 сентября. Жительница США отсудила у своей бывшей подруги около $6 млн, после того как та увела у нее мужа.

Доктор Линн Аркара, 45-летний врач-рентгенолог, беременная первым ребенком, в 2004 году пригласила близкую подругу Сьюзан Пекораро в свой дом в штате Северная Каролина. Она хотела, чтобы приятельница помогла ей украсить детскую к рождению девочки, сообщают QipНовости.

Однако 45-летняя Пекораро воспользовалась этим, чтобы вступить в интимную связь с мужем своей подруги, офицером американской армии в отставке.

Аркара узнала об этом романе после рождения дочери и сразу же развелась с мужем. Женщина также подала в суд на свою подругу, требуя с нее компенсации в $5,8 млн. По словам американки, именно такую сумму она бы заработала, если бы по-прежнему жила со своим мужем в течение шести лет.

Аркара выиграла это дело, однако получить деньги будет довольно непросто. Дело в том, что после развода она живет во Флориде, ее бывший муж — в штате Джорджия, а Пекораро проживает в штате Мэриленд. По американским законам, решение суда, принятое в одном штате, не может быть приведено в исполнение в другом.

----------


## Irina

*Все мобильные телефоны станут сенсорными*
rusnovosti.ru

ЛОНДОН, 10 сентября. Новая технология TouchDevice, придуманная специалистами компании Input Dynamics из Кембриджа позволит сделать пластиковый корпус мобильного телефона чувствительным к прикосновениям.

Предполагается, что инновация даст возможности сенсорных аппаратов более скромным кнопочным телефонам, не оборудованным тачскринами, сообщает РБК daily. Интересно, что речь идет не о внедрении тачпэдов: новый метод основан на анализе акустических колебаний. Например, для проматывания списка контактов можно будет проводить пальцем вверх-вниз по торцу аппарата. Эффект достигается точно такой же, как если бы палец двигался по сенсорному экрану.

Сердцем новой технологии является встроенный микрофон. По словам автора TouchDevice Джованни Бизутти, любое прикосновение (неважно, сильное или слабое) приводит к тому, что устройство резонирует. Очень точный анализ таких акустических изменений позволяет идентифицировать, где и как к телефону дотронулись. Пока что распознавание производится с точностью до 1 кв. см, но далее оно будет улучшаться.

В Input Dynamics отмечают, что подобный микрофон и программное обеспечение TouchDevice несущественно повысят стоимость мобильных телефонов. При этом технология может внедряться в уже существующие модели сотовых. По словам Джованни Бизутти, хотя пока ни один производитель не начал внедрять TouchDevice в свои трубки, переговоры об этом ведутся.

----------


## Irina

*Трудоголиков назвали лучшими любовниками
*

ВАШИНГТОН, 11 сентября. По данным американских психологов, мужчины, которые стремятся быть лучшими на работе, переносят это качество и в интимную жизнь.

В опросе, проведенном американскими экспертами, приняли участие несколько тысяч представительниц прекрасного пола. Больше половины респонденток заявили, что лучшими любовниками, по их мнению, являются трудоголики, передает MIGnews.com.

Женщины отмечают, что мужчины-трудоголики активны и внимательны в постели, умеют доводить своих партнерш до пика сексуального удовольствия лучше остальных.

Психологи объясняют эту тенденцию комплексом идеалиста и перфекциониста, который присущ таким представителям сильного пола. Между тем, некоторые эксперты призывают не делать поспешных выводов. Как считает психолог Дебби Тен, мужчины-трудоголики могут быть сексуально активными, но у них теряется эмоциональная составляющая секса, столь важная в отношениях между мужчиной и женщиной.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», канадские ученые решили узнать, возможно ли сделать успешную карьеру и при этом быть счастливым в личной жизни. В ходе проведенного опроса оказалось, что это несовместимые вещи. В рамках эксперимента приняли участие 2 тыс. человек, которым удалось продвинуться по служебной лестнице,. Оказалось, что большинство из них либо не имеют стабильных личных отношений, либо плохо живут в семье. Даже в свободное от работы время, которого у них и так немного, трудоголики продолжают думать о работе. Почти половина опрошенных признались, что им не удается разделить личную жизнь и трудовую деятельность. Так, они постоянно срываются на близких, если на работе неприятности.

Также немецкие ученые ранее выяснили, что пары, которые не занимаются сексом, вероятнее всего, будут испытывать стресс и заставлять себя больше работать. Исследование, в котором приняло участие почти 32 тыс. мужчин и женщин, показало, что чем меньше человек занимается сексом, тем больше он жаждет трудовой деятельности. Отсутствие секса, считают ученые, заставляет человека искать другие способы высвобождения накопившейся энергии, например, взять на себя больше обязанностей на работе.

----------


## Irina

*Самую дорогую в мире квартиру продали за $306,5 млн*

МОНАКО, 13 сентября. На мировом рынке недвижимости установлен новый рекорд по стоимости сделки. Пентхаус в Монако продали за $306,5 млн, сообщает The Real Estalker.

Общая площадь двухэтажного пентхауса в комплексе под названием La Belle Epoque составляет 1 тыс. 600 квадратных метров. Квартира разделена на две жилые секции. В каждой из них есть кинозал, кухня, ванные комнаты, спальни и гостиная. Также в квартире располагается спа-салон, игровая комната, библиотека и сад.

Отметим, ранее пентхаус принадлежал одному из самых богатых людей мира, знаменитому бразильскому банкиру ливанского происхождения Эдмону Сафре. В 1999 году 67-летний миллиардер погиб в результате пожара, возникшего в квартире.

По данным СМИ, последнее время недвижимость принадлежала братьям-девелоперам Кэнди. Новым владельцем пентхауса стал неназванный ближневосточный инвестор.

Напомним. как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», последний рекорд был установлен в британской столице — пентхаус на Гайд-парке в августе был продан за $220 млн. Расположенная на двух этажах квартира имеет бронированные окна, систему по очистке воздуха и особую комнату-сейф, куда ее обитатели могут спрятаться в случае нападения.

Имя покупателя не разглашается, однако, по неофициальным данным, это нефтяной магнат из одной из стран Персидского залива. Добавим, дом, квартира в котором куплена по рекордной цене, спроектирован знаменитым британским архитектором сэром Роджерсом. Он представляет соединенные между собой четыре башни из железобетона и стекла и сейчас находится в завершающей стадии строительства.

Стоит отметить, что девелоперами комплекса, в котором расположена квартира, также являются братья Кэнди.

----------


## Irina

*Российскому цирку запретили глотать живую рыбу
*
СИДНЕЙ, 13 сентября. Российскому цирку запретили показывать номер, в котором женщина проглатывала живую рыбу, а затем отрыгивала ее. дело в том, что австралийские власти посчитали его слишком жестоким.

Министерство индустрии и инвестиций Нового Южного Уэльса наложило запрет на проведение этого номера Большим Московским Государственным цирком, который сейчас выступает в Сиднее, после получения жалоб от зрителей. Власти заявили, что этот трюк нарушает Закон о защите животных, сообщает Reuter.

«Цирки, выступающие в Новом Южном Уэльсе, должны следовать предписанным стандартам по отношению к животным», — написало министерство в своем заявлении. Решение также было положительно принято защитниками прав животных.

----------


## Irina

*КИЕВ, 13 сентября. В Киеве на Столичном автошоу, начавшемся 10 сентября, презентовали первый украинский автомобиль «ЗАЗ Ланос» с 4-ступенчатой автоматической коробкой передач. Ожидается, что этот автомобиль будет востребован среди женщин-водителей, пишет gazeta.ua.*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Автомобиль имеет 1,5-литровый двигатель на 86 л.с., такой же устанавливают на «ланосах» «с механической коробкой передач». «Автомат» позаимствовали у «Шевроле Авео». По словам представителей автозавода, «коробка» быстро «думает» и удачно выбирает передачи.

«Недорогая машина с «автоматом» давно востребована на нашем рынке, поэтому завод и приступил к работе в этом направлении. Автоматическую коробку передач будут устанавливать на машины с 1,5-литровым двигателем как в кузове седан, так и хэтчбек. Автомобиль с «автоматом» повысит удобство управления в городе, особенно в пробках, поскольку исключает постоянную работу водителя с педалью сцепления и рычагом переключения передач. Таким образом, водитель будет больше сосредотачиваться на дорожной ситуации. Прогнозируем, что такой автомобиль будет пользоваться большим спросом у представительниц прекрасного пола, поскольку он легче в управлении», — рассказал инженер-конструктор АвтоЗАЗа Петр Рубаха.

«Ланос» с «автоматом» будет дороже, чем версия с механической коробкой передач, на 8 тыс. грн. По словам представителей автозавода, легковушка начнет выпускаться с декабря в нескольких комплектациях. Самый дешевый автомобиль с «автоматом» будет стоить около 78 тыс. грн, а самый дорогой (в комплектации с кондиционером) — 85 900.

Как ранее сообщалось, новые модели «запорожцев» планируется реализовывать на рынках стран СНГ.

----------


## Sanych

Вид кончено приемлимый, но вот отменили ли у них - Как платят, так и делаем???!!!

----------


## Irina

*Жители Кейптауна недовольны запретом на распитие шампанского по утрам*

КЕЙПТАУН, 14 сентября. После того как Кейптаун стал столицей чемпионата мира по футболу, местное правительство запланировало ввести запрет на продажу алкоголя с 21:00 до 11:00. Таким образом, под угрозу поставлена сложившаяся в городе традиция начинать утро на открытом воздухе с бокала шампанского или знаменитого южноафриканского игристого вина – Méthode Cap Classique.

Целью этого закона является борьба с социальными проблемами, сообщает Daily Telegraph.

Закон вступит в силу в январе 2011 года, но уже сейчас вызвал большой резонанс. Его называют детским и ожидают прекращения притока туристов из Европы. «Конечно, в Кейптауне есть проблемы с алкоголизмом, но такое решение смахивает на чистку орехов кувалдой», – говорит глава гостиничного комплекса Constantia Uitsig Wine Estate Лори Макинтош.

«Мы предлагаем своим гостям шампанское на завтрак, чтобы добавить им эмоций, ну и чтобы похвастаться своими первоклассными винами, но вовсе не для того, чтобы споить их», – сказал консьерж одного из самых дорогих отелей Кейптауна.

«Сейчас все показывают на нас пальцем за запрет шампанского на завтрак. У меня нет слов. Ведь если шампанское – это то, что беспокоит их в первую очередь, мы шокированы», – говорит глава рабочей группы в области алкогольной политики Таки Амира.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Японцы выпускают фотоаппарат-конструктор*


ТОКИО, 14 сентября. Японская медиа-компания Pentax порадует поклонников качественной фото-видео съемки очередной уникальной камерой. Как сообщает Novate.ru, новая модель Pentax Optio NB1000 больше похожа на детскую игрушку, чем на серьезный фотоаппарат. Его лицевая панель выглядит как блоки знакомого всем конструктора Lego.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Камера выпускается в двух вариантах: цветном и монохромном, на каждую можно цеплять специальные моноблоки конструктора от японской фирмы Diablock.

Кроме того, блоки, прикрепленные на лицевую панель вокруг линзы позволят создать на фото четкие рамки в стиле lego.

Камера расширением 14,1 мегапиксель с четырехкратным оптическим зумом и возможностью записи 720p видео выйдет в продажу в конце этого года и будет стоить в районе $240.

----------


## Irina

*Машина-хамелеон подстроится под одежду водителя*

14 сентября. Специалисты одной из ведущих автомобильных марок в настоящее время ведут работы над машиной-хамелеоном. Она сможет менять свой цвет в зависимости от настроения хозяина или хозяйки, или подстраиваться под выбранную в тот или иной день одежду.

Кроме того, оконные стекла планируется заменить пластиком, чтобы снизить вес конструкции и добиться экономии топлива, сообщает Raut. Кнопки панели управления планиурют изготавливать из особой желеобразной пластмассы. По мнению производителей, это поможет сделать процесс вождения более комфортным.

Стекло, например, помимо высокого веса, крайне подвержено возникновению царапин. По мнению инженеров, сокращение расходов топлива и максимально приятные ощущения автомобилистов являются приоритетными направлениями развития технологий отрасли машиностроения. Ко всему прочему, новые материалы будут изготавливаться на основе растительных компонентов, а не нефти. Это поможет снизить негативное воздействие промышленности на чистоту окружающей среды.

Так, планируется наладить работу личных средств передвижения от солнечных батарей. Возможность автомобиля изменять свой цвет, как ожидается, будет реализована посредством особой краски, которая будет способна не только изменять свой оттенок, но и текстуру. Например, если владелица автомобиля пожелает, одним нажатием кнопки она сможет сделать поверхность машины не только подходящей по цвету к платью, но и создать ощущение, что машина покрыта точно такой же тканью. Ученые обещают также воплотить в реальность идею электронного изменения формы конструкции.

----------


## Irina

*Эволюция увеличила женский бюст на три размера*

ВАШИНГТОН, 14 сентября. Как заметили ученые, в ходе эволюции за последние пять десятков лет грудь среднестатистической женщины увеличилась примерно на три размера.

Европейские и американские исследователи, пришедшие к данному выводу, пока не могут назвать причину ускоренного увеличения женского бюста. Правда. они склонны считать это явление последствием изменения гормонального фона и экологической ситуации, сообщает Israland.

Исследователи отмечают, что не принимали в расчет случаи увеличения груди при избыточном весе. Речь идет только о женщинах со стройной фигурой и большим бюстом. Интересно также, что увеличение груди наблюдается у жительниц западных стран. Для азиаток и африканок оно не является характерным.

Стоит отметить, что к мужчинам эволюция не проявляет подобной благосклонности. Несколько дней тому назад были представлены результаты исследования, свидетельствующие о том, что за последние пятьдесят лет среднестатистическое «мужское достоинство» жителей западных стран существенно уменьшилось.

----------


## Irina

*«Умный палец» превзошел линейку по всем параметрам*




ТОКИО, 15 сентября. Когда люди пытаются показать размеры чего-либо, они обычно раздвигают пальцы на руке и говорят что-нибудь вроде: «Вот такую рыбу вчера поймал!»

Какая-либо конкретика всегда отсутствует. Все – на глаз! Дизайнеры Choi Hyong-Suk, Jung Ji-hye и Yoo-Jin Park разработали измерительное устройство под названием Smart Finger, работающее как раз по принципу развода пальцев или рук, сообщает Novate.

А ведь еще недавно казалось, что традицию определять размеры чего-либо на глаз, берущую свое начало с самого появления Человечества, ничем не искоренишь.

Отметим, змерительный прибор под названием Smart Finger предназначен для работы с пальцами. Две части девайса надеваются на пальцы одной руки (большой и указательный), если нужно измерить что-то небольшое, или на указательные пальцы обеих рук. Соединяются эти две части одного устройство при помощи беспроводного интерфейса.

В итоге, для того, чтобы что-либо измерить, достаточно лишь развести пальцы или руки с его частями. И на встроенном в устройство экране появится информация о расстоянии между ними. Причем, можно установить, чтобы она отображалась как в метрах, так и в футах.

----------


## Irina

*Словенский телеведущий забыл надеть штаны*

ЛЮБЛЯНА, 15 сентября. Ведущий программы теленовостей в Словении оскандалился прямо в прямом эфире. Мужчина оказался перед камерой в одних кальсонах.

Инцидент произошел во время программы 24UR, которая выходит на коммерческом канале Pop TV, сообщает The Daily Mail.

После того как ведущий закончил читать новости, он отодвинул свой стул, чтобы поговорить с коллегой. При этом мужчина не заметил, что камера все еще работает.

Как только ноги мужчины перестал загораживать стол, зрители смогли увидеть, что из одежды на нем только рубашка, пиджак и трусы. При этом и сам ведущий, и его коллега женского пола вели себя совершенно спокойно, не выражая никаких эмоций в связи с необычным нарядом.

17-секундный отрезок с этим моментом оказался выложен на YouTube и стал хитом. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Группа ученых обнаружила, что после начала новых любовных отношений люди обычно теряют двух друзей из пяти сообщает Reuters.*

В процессе исследования ученые опросили 540 волонтеров в возрасте от 18-ти лет об их отношениях с друзьями и изменениях в них после начала нового романа. Исследование подтвердило то, что романы уменьшают количество дружеских связей. Обычно в процессе приспособления к новому романтическому партнеру из окружения «выпадает» один родственник и один друг. 

«Близость отношений, ваша эмоциональная включенность в них в большой степени коррелирует с частотой общения с друзьями. Если вы их не видите, эмоциональная связь начинает быстро уменьшаться. Я подозреваю, что когда ваше внимание полностью сфокусировано на романтическом партнере, у вас просто не хватает времени на общение с другими близкими людьми. Поэтому некоторые из таких связей начинают ослабевать, а люди переходят в разряд менее близких», – объясняет Данбар.

Профессор и его коллеги занимаются изучением системы социальных отношений между людьми и тем, как те с ней управляются. Ранее он показал, что максимальное количество друзей составляет 150. На сайтах социальных сетей, например, Facebook, у людей обычно по 120-130 друзей. Это число может делиться на группы до 4-6 человек, в которые входят друзья, с которыми люди видятся не меньше раза в неделю, люди, к которым обращаются во время кризиса. В следующий «слой» друзей входят те, с кем люди видятся раз в месяц.

----------


## Irina

*Американка учила двухлетнюю дочь правильно курить марихуану*

ВАШИНГТОН, 17 сентября. Полиция американского штата Огайо нашла скандальную видеозапись. На ней запечатлена двухлетняя девочка, которая курит марихуану.

Стражам порядка удалось выяснить, что ролик сняла на камеру мобильного телефона мать ребенка, сообщают QipНовости.

Американка не только не запрещала дочери употреблять наркотик, но и давала ей советы о том, как правильно курить марихуану. В данный момент мать-одиночка отбывает наказание в тюрьме по обвинению в снабжении наркотиками несовершеннолетнего.

Отметим, когда неадекватная мать обнаружила, что полицейские нашли видеозапись, она попыталась уничтожить второй ролик со сходным содержанием. Однако замысел преступницы удалось раскрыть. Прокурор округа Гамильтон, ведущая дело, назвала эпизод с матерью, которая учит дочь курить марихуану, «более чем отвратительным».

----------


## Irina

*Игра в фермера увела пароли у 3 тыс. пользователей Facebook*


ВАШИНГТОН, 17 сентября. Специалисты антивирусной компании GFI Software отыскали на одном из хакерских форумов была обнаружена база из 3 тыс. логинов и паролей пользователей популярной во всем мире социальной сети Facebook.

База имеет вид таблицы, в столбцах которой перечислены электронные адреса, пароли и IP-адреса, пишет TechEye. В GFI опасаются, что под угрозой оказались, не только странички в Facebook, но и почтовые ящики. ведь дело в том, что многие люди используют один и тот же пароль для доступа к разным сервисам.

По одной из версий, украсть логины и пароли удалось с помощью фишинговой страницы, имитирующей популярную игру FarmVille.

Те, кто похитил пароли, могут не быть опытными хакерами, считают в GFI. Злоумышленники могли воспользоваться одной из программ для кражи данных, которые в избытке продаются на интернет-форумах.

Напомним, в апреле на одном из таких форумов были выставлены на продажу логины и пароли полутора миллионов пользователей Facebook. За 1 тыс. аккаунтов злоумышленники просили $25.

----------


## Irina

*19 сентября - День рождения смайла*

19 сентября 1982 года в 11:44 утра Скотт Фалман, профессор психологии университета Карнеги Меллон в Питтсбурге, отправил коллегам электронное сообщение. В этом сообщении он предложил при общении в сети использовать интернет-пользователям последовательность символов - ":-)" - в качестве маркера для шутливых сообщений. Свой выбор ученый объяснил тем, что этот значок похож на улыбающееся лицо.

----------


## Irina

*В Колумбии арестовали «сторожевого» попугая наркодилеров*


БОГОТА, 19 сентября. В Колумбии произошел необычный инцидент: был арестован попугай. Его задержали во время рейда полиции на квартиры наркодилеров, сообщает MIGnews.

По данным природоохранных органов, попугай Лоренцо пытался предупредить членов местного наркокартеля о прибытии полиции. «Этот попугай поднял тервогу», — рассказал офицер полиции Холлман Оливейра. — Можно сказать, что он исполнял роль сторожевой птицы».

Власти утверждают, что Лоренцо является одним из 1700 попугаев, изъятых сотрудниками полиции: всех этих птиц наркодельцы специально обучили служить в качестве дозорных.

Когда прибыла полиция, Лоренцо заорал: «Бегите, бегите, а то вас поймают».

Несмотря на попытки Лоренцо, полиции Велорозы удалось захватить более 200 единиц оружия, украденный мотоцикл и большое количество марихуаны. В ходе этих рейдов были задержаны четверо подозреваемых в незаконном сбыте и хранении наркотиков и еще две птицы.

----------


## Irina

*Японцы придумали двухэтажные машины*

ТОКИО, 20 сентября. Дизайнер Hamit Kanuni Kuralkan разработал для компании Honda проект автомобиля Forklift Delivery Vehicle. Он является одновременно и легковым, и грузовым.

Отметим, пикапы, видимо, уже не в моде. Иначе как объяснить старания разных инженеров и дизайнеров, которые пытаются придумать новые формы кузова автомобилей, новые способы доставки небольшого количества груза в городских условиях.

Вот так и появился концепт автомобиля Forklift Delivery Vehicle, который по своей сути можно назвать двухэтажным, сообщает Novate.

Дело в том, что кабина с водителем находится на определенном возвышении, будто это кабина подъемного крана, а не автомобиля. И получается, что сам водитель будет сидеть на высоте сравнимой с высотой сидения дальнобойщика. Вот только в Forklift Delivery Vehicle сзади никакой груз не везется.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


А место для груза в этом необычном транспортном средстве от Honda будет находиться на «первом этаже», то есть уже под водительской кабиной. Благодаря этой платформе Forklift Delivery Vehicle можно будет называть грузовым автомобилем.

----------


## Sanych

Прикольная тачка. Есть шанс, что после аварии всего-навсего лбы водилы разобъют друг-другу

----------


## Irina

* Сколько зарабатывают знаменитости за 1 минуту*

Эксперты подсчитали, сколько стоит рабочая минута самых богатых людей мира. Многим из них достаточно потрудиться всего несколько часов для того, чтобы заработать на новый шикарный автомобиль или яхту.
Как выяснилось, рекорд по получению высокого достатка за 60 секунд принадлежит главе компании Microsoft Биллу Гейтсу — в минуту он зарабатывает 6 659 долларов (3,5 миллиарда в год). По подсчетам американского делового журнала Forbes, на минутный доход Гейтса можно в два раза увеличить ежедневный заработок 6 659 бедных семей.
Второе место досталось инвестору Уоррену Баффетту, его доход составляет 5 594 доллара в минуту (2,9 миллиарда в год). Третье место занял телекоммуникационный магнат из Латинской Америки Карлос Слим Халу, получающий 3 995 долларов в минуту (2,1 миллиарда долларов). Владелец Mittal Steel Лакшми Миталл зарабатывает 3 130 долларов в минуту (1,65 миллиарда долларов в год). Ему достаточно поработать всего четыре дня, чтобы, например, купить за 18,2 миллиона долларов остров на Багамах.
В отличие от зарплат этих титанов бизнеса заработок известного режиссера Стивена Спилберга выглядит весьма скромно: в год он зарабатывает 332 миллиона долларов, то есть 632 доллара в минуту. Чуть-чуть отстает от Спилберга другой не менее известный режиссер, автор фильма «Звездные войны» — Джордж Лукас, его доход составляет 447 долларов. А актриса Хелли Берри получает «всего» 30 долларов в минуту.
Впрочем, скромная «звездная» цена времени познается в сравнении: среднестатистический минутный доход американской семьи составляет гораздо меньшую сумму — 8 центов.

----------


## Irina

*«Яндекс» обзавелся бесплатным музыкальным сервисом*


МОСКВА, 22 сентября. «Яндекс» запускает музыкальный сервис Music.yandex.ru. Теперь там можно искать не только треки, но и альбомы, и исполнителей из музыкального каталога.

Так, прямо в результатах поиска можно прослушать песню, первые треки из альбома любого исполнителя или самые популярные композиции, сообщает пресс-служба компании «Яндекс».

Сервис также позволяет добавлять песни в плейлист и слушать их хоть целый день. Причем, в хорошем качестве и абсолютно бесплатно. В музыкальном каталоге «Яндекса» собрана только лицензионная музыка — около 800 тысяч композиций и 58 тысяч исполнителей.

«Впервые музыка на «Яндексе» зазвучала год назад, когда мы сделали в результатах поиска плеер для прослушивания треков, — говорит руководитель сервиса «Яндекс.Музыка» Денис Танаев. — Сейчас на Яндексе в 8 раз больше музыки, причем самой разной — есть и джаз, и фолк, и хип-хоп. Ищите и слушайте». Отметим, контент для «Яндекс.Музыки» предоставили более 50 правообладателей.

Доля запросов, которые так или иначе связаны с музыкой, составляет 4% от общего числа запросов к поиску «Яндекса». Ежедневно пользователи задают более 800 тысяч запросов с названиями композиций, альбомов или именами исполнителей.

----------


## Irina

*Глубину луж измерят резиновые сапоги итальянского дизайнера*

РИМ, 22 сентября. Итальянский дизайнер Регина Регис, видимо, вспомнила нежный возрасте, когда хотелось измерить сапогами глубину каждой попавшейся навстречу лужи. Созданные ею сапоги Rain Level предназначены как раз для этих целей.

Яркие цвета резиновых сапожек помогут раскрасить серые осенне-дождливые будни, а измерительная шкала на голенищах подскажет, сколько дюймов или сантиметров глубины в той или иной луже, сообщает Novate.

Классические «дождевые» сапоги существуют в девяти цветах, включая стандартную черную и белую расцветку. Они продаются по цене 69 евро.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Эксперты назвали лучшие в мире вина
*
ЛОНДОН, 22 сентября. Эксперты самого крупного и престижного конкурса среди вин International Wine Challenge, прошедшего в Лондоне, назвали самое лучшее вино в мире. Им стало Brunello di Montalcino Riserva 2004 года (производство Castello Romitorio), сообщает агентство Аnsa.

По данным издания, в конкурсе принимали участие более 10 тысяч марок. Чемпионом среди лучших сладких (десертных) вин стало Samling Trockenbeerenauslese 2007 года, производства Hans Tschida Alois Kracher.

Charles Heidsieck Millésime 2000 года – признано лучшим игристым вином. Лидером среди белых вин стало Puligny Montrachet 1/er Cru Les Chalumeaux 2007 года. Вина Brunello di Montalcino производятся на юге итальянского региона Тоскана, в местечке Монтальчино, в крайне ограниченном объеме из винограда Брунелло ди Монтальчино (клон Санджовезе) или Санджовезе Гроссо.

Напомним, как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», растительный экстракт ресвератрол, содержащийся в красном вине и кожице красного винограда, подавляет воспалительные процессы в организме. Он естественным образом вырабатывается в некоторых растениях при нападении на них бактерий или грибка.

Также ресвератрол можно синтезировать искусственным путем из химического соединения, полученного из Японского спорыша. Экстракт вполне может подлежать реализации в качестве пищевой добавки.

----------


## Irina

*За кражу полотенец в отеле туристку посадят в тюрьму
*
АБУДЖА, 21 сентября. Любителям забрать с собой вещи из гостиницы, следует призадуматься: «А стоит ли это такого риска?»

Вороватая туристка, пытавшаяся тайком вынести из отеля «Hilton» три больших банных полотенца и маленький утюг, проведет за решеткой три месяца, сообщает Israland.

Соответствующий приговор был вынесен судом нигерийского города Абуджа в отношении некой Биликису Доводу, пытавшейся похитить собственность гостиницы «Transcorp Hilton Hotel», которая входит в международную сеть гостиниц «Hilton».

Стоит отметить, что суд не поверил сказкам о том, что украденные вещи попали в сумку женщины по ошибке. Однако нерадивой туристке предложили избежать заключения, выплатив штраф в размере $20.

----------


## Irina

*Католическим священникам надоел целибат*

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 21 сентября. Два епископа Католической церкви из Бельгии подняли вопрос о необходимости целибата для священников. Епископ Хасселта Патрик Хугмартенс и его коллега Йозеф де Кесел из Брюгге независимо друг от друга заявили, что, по их мнению, человека, решившего жениться, не надо лишать священнического сана.

Эти выступления были сделаны в контексте обсуждения ситуации с сексуальными преступлениями, которые совершали священники и монахи Католической церкви, сообщает Associated Press. По мнению епископов, строгий целибат – одна из причин недостойного поведения католиков.

Отметим, Ватикан занимает другую позицию и не считает нужным отменять целибат священников, несмотря на сексуальные скандалы, а также снижение числа католических священников по всему миру. Так, в июне папа Римский Бенедикт XVI сказал, что считает целибат «знаком глубокой веры».

Епископ Хасселта заявил, что он может представить себе два вида священства. Те, кто хотят, могут давать обет целибата, другие же могут жениться. «Люди, для которых целибат неприемлем, тоже должны иметь возможность стать священниками», – сказал он.

Второй противник целибата, епископ Брюгге, занял свой пост совсем недавно, после того как предыдущий епископ Рожер Вангелюв признал, что имел сексуальную связь со своим племянником. В апреле Вангелюва вынудили уйти.

Только в Бельгии стало известно о сотнях случаев сексуального принуждения среди католических священников за последние 50 лет. Католическая церковь Бельгии признала, что все эти события имели место, и занялась выработкой системы наказания насильников и защиты жертв.

Напомним, что целибат для священников принят только в римско-католической ветви католицизма. Греко-католики, которые также признают власть папы Римского, согласно традициям Восточной церкви, имеют как женатых, так и монашествующих священников. Таким образом, вопрос об обязательном целибате упирается не в догматы, а в традиции Католической церкви.

----------


## Irina

*Жевательная резинка отмечает День рождения*

ВАШИНГТОН, 23 сентября. В 1848 году 23 сентября впервые появилась жевательная резинка, правда не в том виде, в каком мы привыкли ее видеть. Именно в этот день американец Джон Куртис у себя дома произвел первую «жвачку», сообщает Calend.

Самая же первая жевательная резинка датируется 7-2 в. до н.э. Она была найдена во время раскопок в Северной Европе и представляла собой куски доисторической смолы с отпечатками человеческих зубов. Древние греки жевали смолу дерева мастика. А индейцы майя около тысячи лет назад для очищения зубов и свежести дыхания использовали застывший сок дерева саподилла. В Южной Америке индейцы, современники майя, жевали смолу хвойных деревьев. Эту привычку переняли у них белые поселенцы, и создали свой вариант жевательной резинки – из смолы хвойных деревьев и пчелиного воска.

В 1848 году американцу Джону Куртису пришла в голову идея открыть промышленное производство жевательной резинки из сосновой смолы. Позже Куртис стал добавлять в свои изделия парафиновые ароматизаторы. Постепенно их производство расширялось, но продажи были низкими из-за наличия в резинках примесей, которые трудно было удалить из смолы.

Новую жизнь «жвачка» (уже на основе каучука, а не сосновой смолы) получила в 1869 году, благодаря изобретателю Томасу Адамсу. Людям изобретение понравилось, что и дало толчок к началу серийного производства жевательной резинки. В 1871 году Адамс изобрел и запатентовал машину для ее автоматического производства, и тогда же он придумал добавлять экстракт лакричника для улучшения ее вкуса и увеличения продаж.

В СССР импортная жевательная резинка являлась предметом культа среди детей и подростков, так как внутри страны она долгое время не производилась. Позже появившиеся советские аналоги уступали импортным по возможности их надувания и по красочному оформлению упаковки. В начале 1990-х годов фантики от «жвачек» и особенно «вкладыши» выступали объектом коллекционирования и предметом азартных игр среди школьников.

----------


## Irina

*В Крыму лечат от бесплодия и импотенции с помощью мата*

КОКТЕБЕЛЬ, 23 сентября. На крымских пляжах местная целительница Людмила Коротикова предлагает вылечиться от бесплодия, женской фригидности и мужского бессилия. Лечит она с помощью трав (в том числе горной травы кермек) и заговорами, включающими ненормативную лексику.

«Чтобы стояло подольше, и кошелечек был потолще, берите волшебную пое..нь траву! Трава по..нь, чтоб стоял каждый день! Эгей, гребунець, даставай свой гаманець! Трава по...нь, чтобы мужчина был хорошим был каждый день. Чтобы любил, уважал, никогда не обижал. Будет здоровье, будет и счастье», — приводит текст заговора Gazeta.ua.

Целительством на пляжах Коротикова занимается 13 лет.

Стоит не забывать, однако, что в Крыму много также и мошенников под видом народных целителей. Мнимые «экстрасенсы» показывают пациентам лицензию, заверенную Минздравом Украины. Однако документы эти — липовые.

----------


## Irina

СЕУЛ, 24 сентября. Корейские изобретатели создали специальный рюкзак для велосипедистов. SEIL Bag – это отличное средство превратиться из обычного недисциплинированного велолюбителя в настоящего монстра дорог.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Рюкзак SEIL Bag умеет делать то, чего обычно очень не хватает любому велосипедисту, выехавшему на дорогу, сообщает Novate. Он умеет подавать сигналы тем, кто едет сзади. На руле велосипеда устанавливается специальное устройство, соединенное при помощи беспроводного интерфейса со светодиодным табло на рюкзаке.

Велосипедист при каждом своем действии подает сигнал на это табло, будь то сигнал левого или правого поворота или сигнал «стоп».

Но рюкзак SEIL Bag интересен не только тем, что умеет подавать сигналы поворотов, автомобилям, едущим сзади него. Он также показывает эмоции, которые испытывает человек, на которого он надет. Дело в том, что у его светодиодного табло есть специальный режим — Emotion Mode. С его помощью можно передавать до 25 разных эмоции и прочих сообщений. Это и смайлики, и надпись «Спасибо», и сердечко, и даже сообщение о текущей температуре.

----------


## Irina

*Носки расскажут о здоровье хозяина*

ВАШИНГТОН, 24 сентября. Исследователи из департамента Мичиганского Государственного университета электротехники и кинезиологии разработали необычные сенсорные датчики. Их встроили в обычные носки.

В целях повышения общего благополучия населения США, ученые создали новую технологию, которая будет фиксировать данные физического здоровья у детей, подростков и взрослых, сообщает Raut. Беспроводные устройства можно использовать во время любой телесной активности.

Они пригодятся не только профессиональным спортсменам, но и жителям, которые не занимаются регулярно фитнесом, аэробикой, гимнастикой и прочими упражнениями. Микроскопические приборы измеряют как частоту сердечных сокращений, интенсивность и время нагрузок, а также прочие виды физической деятельности, что позволяет получить ценную информацию о состоянии многих органов и систем, и принять неотложные меры помощи своевременно.

Ведущий автор доктор Карин Пфайфер пояснила, что новинка станет альтернативой громоздких и непереносных акселерометров. Минидатчики снабжены сетью сенсорных систем, которые непосредственно соприкасаются с поверхностью кожи и собирают сведения, включая показатели пульса, крови, артериального давления, затраты энергии, а затем проводят сравнительный мониторинг. Причем при отклонении от нормы, носки начинают испускать предупреждающие звуковые сигналы.

Напомним, как ранее сообщл «Росбалт», носки, помогающие предотвращать неприятный запах ног, а также бинты для ускорения заживления ран оказывают негативное влияние на атмосферу. К такому выводу пришла группа химиков из Северной Каролины под руководством Бенджамина Колмана.

Влияние это выражается в повышении уровня парниковых газов, которое провоцируется содержащимися в них наночастицами серебра. Они попадают в сточные воды, в результате чего снижается активность бактерий, с помощью которых производится очищение воды от аммиака

----------


## Irina

*Японцы создали робота для мытья головы*

ТОКИО, 25 сентября. Японская Panasonic разработала робота, предназначенного для мытья волос и массажа головы. Новая машина оснащена 16 механическими пальцами для максимально тщательного мытья и споласкивания головы, сообщает Сyber Security.

В компании говорят, что будут продавать робота на коммерческом рынке, позиционируя его как имиджевое решение для салонов красоты, парикмахерских и больниц.

Работает машина просто: человеку необходимо лишь сесть в специальное кресло, откинуть голову, и машина все дальше сделает сама. По воздействию робота на голову, робо-пальцы можно сравнить с пальцами реального человека.

Перед тем, как приступать к мытью головы, электронные руки ощупывают голову человека, чтобы понять ее размеры и форму, кроме того, машина изучает волосы, что в комплексе позволяет достаточно тщательно вымыть голову, но не доставить дискомфорта человеку. В Panasonic говорят, что каждая машина способна запоминать человека и в дальнейшем узнавать его буквально по форме головы и структуре волос. Есть в памяти робота и несколько программ для массажа головы.

Прототип системы Panasonic публично покажет в Токио на будущей неделе на выставке International Home Care & Rehabilitation Exhibition с 29 сентября по 1 октября.

----------


## Irina

*Бекхэм намерен судиться с проституткой
*
ВАШИНГТОН, 25 сентября. Дэвид Бекхэм нанял команду адвокатов и намерен отсудить у экс-проститутки Ирмы Ничи ($7,5 млн за клевету.

26-летняя Ничи дала интервью U.S. Magazine, в котором заявила, что Бекхэм пользовался ее услугами дважды и было это в 2007 году, сообщает Fashion Time. Реакция футболиста последовала незамедлительно: он тут же подал в суд и планирует довести дело до победного конца.

По словам окружения звезды, процесс будет выигран, так как есть доказательства, что Бекхэм не останавливался в том отеле, в котором, по утверждению Ничи, они вместе провели две ночи.

----------


## Irina

*Из-за лесных пожаров на Алтае снежные люди мигрировали в Кузбасс*

КЕМЕРОВО, 25 сентября. Снежные люди воруют домашних животных и воюют с медведями. С таким тревожным сообщением выступил директор Международного центра гоминологии Игорь Бурцев. Вместе с группой ученых недавно он вернулся из 2-дневной таежной экспедиции, где чаще всего местные жители видели йети — в Горной Шории, сообщает пресс-служба администрации Кемеровской области.

«Число снежных людей в Горной Шории увеличилось втрое, сейчас их здесь около 30 особей, — сообщил Бурцев. — Появились новые тропы, которые прокладывают эти существа параллельно людским тропам. Увеличилось количество маркеров-меток, которые гоминиды оставляет после себя».

Заметим, что маркеры — характерные надломы деревьев, на которые йети часто набрасывает шкурки животных — лисиц и лесных мышей. С помощью маркеров снежный человек «метит» территорию и общается с себе подобными. По утверждению Бурцева, в Горную Шорию ушли все гоминиды из соседнего Алтайского края, где в этом году были сильные лесные пожары. Поэтому сейчас, из-за увеличения популяции, они испытывают некоторый недостаток еды, именно поэтому местные жители часто стали их видеть у границ поселков, считает эксперт.

В экспедиции он записал 15 свидетельств очевидцев. Так, в шорском поселке Усть-Кабырза зафиксированы кражи баранов и кур. «Медведи, которых здесь тоже очень много, к кражам не причастны. Они в отличие от йети, не утаскивают домашних животных с собой, — сказал видный специалист по йети Бурцев. — Сегодня в тайге Горной Шории существует межвидовая конкуренция. Причем снежные люди выигрывают в этой конкуренции у медведей, гоминиды они более хитрые и сильные, у них есть зачатки интеллекта, в отличие от медведей».

«В октябре и ноябре межвидовая борьба будет еще более ожесточенной, в тайге станет меньше еды. В результате существует риск, что медведи не нагуляют жир и не лягут в спячку, и у жителей таежных поселков могут столкнуться с серьезными проблемами, ведь голодные медведи пойдут за едой к ним», — считает Бурцев. Ученый обратился к местным властям с просьбой решить эту проблему.

Напомним, что директор Международного центра гоминологии, кандидат исторических наук Игорь Бурцев, вместе с журналистами федеральных СМИ прибыл в Горную Шорию для участия в очередной научно-журналистской экспедиции «По следам снежного человека». Поводом для организации экспедиции стали новые факты, подтверждающие обитание и деятельность снежных людей в районе Азасской пещеры.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», житель поселка Сензаские Кичи в Кемеровской области, охотник Афанасий Кискоров утверждает, что спас снежного человека во время паводка на горной реке Кабырза. Его поступок видели местные жители. Во время рыбной ловли Кискоров и другие местные охотники услышали сильный хруст льда и пронзительный вой. Пойдя на крик, охотники увидели в реке, примерно в 10 метрах от берега «существо, покрытое темно-коричневым мехом», передает издание Взгляд. «Странное, похожее на огромного человека существо несколько раз пыталось выбраться из воды и встать на две ноги, но все время падало в воду и громко рычало. Охотники встали как вкопанные, и только Кискоров поспешил на помощь, бросив тонущему сухой ствол молодой осины, за который тот ухватился и выполз на берег», — рассказали в райадминистрации.

----------


## Irina

*Весь мир отмечает День контрацепции
*
МОСКВА, 26 сентября. Три года назад по инициативе ряда организаций, занимающихся вопросами репродуктивного здоровья, впервые был объявлен Всемирный День контрацепции.

Всемирный День контрацепции — долгосрочная кампания, направленная на всех женщин и мужчин репродуктивного возраста. Ее цель — снижение высокого уровня незапланированных беременностей, сообщает Calend.ru. 

Как отмчают специалисты, в настоящее время существует большая потребность в расширении знаний по вопросам контрацепции среди молодых людей в возрасте 15–25 лет. Важно предоставить им необходимую информацию именно в этот возрастной период, поскольку их сексуальное и репродуктивное поведение может наложить отпечаток на всю последующую жизнь.

В этот день по всему миру проходят различные мероприятия, имеющие непосредственное отношение к Всемирному Дню контрацепции: образовательные акции в учебных заведениях, благотворительные концерты, презентации тематических порталов.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», шотландские ученые изобрели контрацептивы для мужчин, срок действия которых может достигать двух месяцев. Инъекции нового препарата значительно сокращают количество сперматозоидов в мужском организме. Сейчас ученые ищут добровольцев, готовых первыми испытать на себе это вещество. Новый препарат, по заверениям его разработчиков, должен защищать лучше, чем презервативы, и сравним по эффекту с женскими противозачаточными таблетками.

----------


## Irina

*Церковь хочет запатентовать слоган
*
26 сентября 2010 Новость на Newsland

Архиепископ Ставропольский и Владикавказский Феофан предложил губернатору Ставрополья Валерию Гаевскому запатентовать реплику, которую будут размещать на бутылках с «минералкой».

«В субботу во время празднования 200-летия города Железноводска владыка Феофан осветил памятник первым поселенцам-основателям города. А затем он предложил руководству города и края на бутылках с минеральной водой, разливаемой на Кавминводах, размещать брендовую реплику: «Богом гарантированное качество», – сообщила пресс-секретарь губернатора Ставрополья Елена Михина.

«Целебная сила источников – Богом данная. А то, что от Бога, оно гарантированно больше, чем людьми. Это больше 100% гарантии. Напишите это на бутылке», – привела Михина слова архиепископа.

По ее словам, губернатор одобрил это предложение и дал поручение помощника проработать вопрос патентования этого слогана. Также Михина сказала, что в ходе обсуждения данного предложения также рассматривался вариант реплики как «Богом дарованное качество».

----------


## Irina

*В Петербурге растут грибы-мутанты*

26 сентября 2010 в 14:51 Автор Олег Яхонтов Источник vesti 

Грибной сезон только начался, а в Петербурге уже зарегистрировано небывалое количество людей, отравившихся грибами. Семерых врачам спасти не удалось. Экологи утверждают, что сейчас опасны даже съедобные виды грибов. Выяснить причину массовых отравлений в лес вместе со специалистами отправился корреспондент радио "Вести ФМ" Олег Яхонтов.

Жаркий август, дождливое начало сентября и бабье лето – идеальные условия для грибного изобилия. Больше всего лесного деликатеса по традиции в Приозерском районе Ленинградской области, а в этом году и того больше. Элитные белые грибы обычно растут под поваленными деревьями, которых после августовского урагана тысячи. Люди вывозят грибы корзинами и мешками, но и травиться стали гораздо чаще. По словам начальника отдела по надзору за питанием населения управления Роспотребнадзора по СПб Галины Дмитриевой, уже зарегистрировано несколько смертельных случаев:

"Сегодня у нас в Санкт-Петербурге, к сожалению, зарегистрирован уже 21 пострадавший от отравления ядовитыми грибами, из них три уже летальных исхода. Если в прошлом году было зарегистрировано всего три пострадавших, то в этом году эта цифра очень большая", - говорит Дмитриева.

Жительнице Петербурга Екатерине Ивановой повезло. Она отравилась собранными грибами, но медики успели оказать ей помощь. Больная недоумевает. Собирала вполне съедобные сыроежки:

"Собирала сыроежки, ну, то, что было! Я стараюсь брать только хорошие грибы. Ни разу не было никакой подобной ситуации с грибами", - сообщает пострадавшая.

В Петербурге уже всерьез говорят о грибах-мутантах, которые из-за жаркого лета впитывали в себя остатки влаги с повышенным содержанием вредных веществ. Ученые микологи такую версию не поддерживают, скорее всего, люди приняли несъедобный гриб за съедобный. Но, по словам заведующего лабораторией систематики грибов Ботанического института Александра Коваленко, даже подосиновики и боровики могут содержать тяжелые металлы и другие вредные вещества, если собирать их по обочинам дорог, в городе, парках или на кладбищах.

"Если вы собираете грибы в чистом лесу, где экологическая обстановка нормальная, где ничего такого не случалось, то и грибы будут чистыми. Если вы будете собирать их рядом со свалкой, рядом с промышленным предприятием, в городе, рядом с крупными автомобильными трассами, то, конечно, вы получите то, что и выбрасывается из этих автомобилей, предприятий и свалок", - предупреждает Коваленко.

Ученые утверждают, что хотя грибница может выдержать не один жаркий сезон, структура гриба напоминает губку и впитывает в себя все из почвы. По мнению кандидата биологических наук Ирины Филипповой, лучшее место для сбора грибов – лес подальше от города:

"Грибы – это как пылесос. Они собирают в себя практически все – тяжелые металлы, радиоактивные металлы, но только те грибы, плодовые тела которых уже появились", - рассказывает Филиппова.

Врачи предполагают, что подавляющее количество отравлений связано с употреблением в пищу ядовитых или несъедобных грибов, которые не все могут распознать. Есть также любители покупать грибы на обочинах дорог. Понятно, что ни о каком санитарном контроле здесь и речи быть не может, тем не менее, по словам продавца грибов Юрия Романова, люди покупают грибы килограммами и не только для собственного употребления:

"Бывает, утром подъезжают ребята и берут элементарно все. Все сметают. На пиццы, в рестораны или еще куда-то, но все-таки грибы берут",- рассказывает Романов.

Даже если все грибы съедобные и собраны в экологически чистом месте, любителей заготовок может подстерегать еще одна опасность – ботулизм. По словам кандидата биологических наук Ирины Филипповой, надо уметь не только собирать грибы, но и готовить их:

"Ботулизм – это серьезно, потому что палочки ботулы находятся в земле. Грибы обязательно нужно проваривать!", - сообщает Филиппова.

Больше 20 случаев отравления грибами в один год - для Петербурга это всё же много. А грибной сезон, хоть и обещает быть коротким, только начался. А когда человеку стало плохо – уже не понять, съел он поганку или что-то съедобное с повышенным содержанием токсинов. К тому же многие не могут отличить настоящие опята от ложных или сыроежку от поганки. Совет в таком случае единственный: не разбираетесь в грибах, не ходите за ними. Не знаете гриб – оставьте его в лесу. Потому что грибник, почти как сапёр, ошибается один раз.

----------


## Irina

*У самых старых в мире близнецов есть весьма оригинальный рецепт долголетия: стакан виски или пастиса и немного спортивных упражнений.*

Двум сестрам из Франции - Раймонди Сомад и Люсьен Грар - 23 сентября исполнилось по 98 лет. Их официально включили в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса 2011 года как старейших близнецов в мире.

Сестры родились в 1912 году в Париже и пережили две Мировые войны. Секрет их долголетия – умение наслаждаться жизнью и стакан хорошего виски или пастиса. По крайней мере, в этом уверена Люсьен: "Я люблю пастис, потому что я всегда хочу пить, а он утоляет жажду. Вот поэтому и пью его. Но главное – это радость, которую мы получаем от жизни. Мы любим танцевать, играть в карты, и у нас много друзей".

У сестер-близняшек тринадцати правнуков. Правда, дочь Раймонды Клоди Сомад считает, что главное условие долголетия – это спорт. "Они всегда занимались спортом. В детстве жили рядом со спортивным залом и тренировавшиеся там спортсменки позволяли им присоединяться к тренировкам. Так они начали заниматься спортом в возрасте десяти лет, и с тех пор не бросили. Моя мама играла в баскетбол, пока ей не исполнилось 67 лет!".

Кстати, в издание Книги рекордов Гиннесса за 2011 год попала еще одна гражданка Франции, которая официально считается старейшей женщиной мира: 16 февраля этого года ей исполнилось 115 лет.

----------


## Sanych

Наши тоже это умеют  стакан водки и потом немного физ. упражнений друг другу по портрету  
А что есть - пастис?? Это алкоголь или нет?

----------


## Sanych

*1 октября - Международный день улыбки*

Кто придумал желтую рожицу - смайлик? 

У смайлика есть автор - американский художник Харви Болл. В 1963г. одной страховой компании предстояло слияние, сотрудников пугала неизвестность, они стали раздражительными. Художника попросили придумать яркий символ, при взгляде на который все бы улыбались. Болл потратил на исполнение заказа 10 минут. Гонорар составил $45. Значки выдали служащим. Рожица всех обрадовала, компания заказала еще 10 тыс. значков. В 1971г. было продано более 50 млн. Мировой успех!
А в 1999г. Болл придумал World Smile Day - Международный день улыбки.

Улыбка имеет эффект зеркала. Улыбнись - и ты увидишь улыбку! ...

----------


## Irina

*Мужчины испытывают трудности с извинениями*

 Источник medkarta 

Исследование, проведенное в Университете Ватерлоо в Онтарио, показало: мужчины намного реже извиняются по сравнению с женщинами. Автор изыскания Карина Шуман подчеркивает: данное отличие говорит нам, насколько мужчины и женщины разные. При этом мужчины в одинаковой степени извиняются, если считают, что делают это для заглаживания своей вины.

Всего было опрошено 33 мужчины и 33 женщины. Их просили в течение 12 дней записывать все взаимодействие с другими людьми, перед которыми надо было бы извиниться.

Женщины предлагали свои извинения чаще на 35%, правда, и грубили они чаще на 30%. По словам ученых, женщины просто имеют более расширенный список выражений и поступков, за которые окружающим надо просить прощение, чем мужчины. Возможно, у мужчин в большей степени развит иммунитет против оскорблений. Одновременно с этим, им требуется больше явных признаков того, что нужно извиниться.

Особенно данное отличие проявляется, если речь идет о романтических взаимоотношениях. Женщины чаще берут в расчет чувства своего партнера. Они больше опасаются за них, поэтому и извинения носят крайне эмоциональных характер, чего нельзя сказать о мужчинах. Их извинения скорее лежат в области интеллектуального, и не нагружены в такой степени эмоциональным.

----------


## Irina

_В Америке названы 15 самых оскорбительных и жестоких компьютерных игр_

ВАШИНГТОН, 2 октября. Список 15 самых оскорбительных компьютерных игр в истории человечества опубликовала The Washington Post.

*Raid Gaza!* предлагает сносить дома в секторе Газа, играя за Израиль. По мнению автора, игра претендует на роль антиизраильской сатиры под маской стандартной стрелялки.

*Цель Virtual Jihadi* — привлечь внимание к бедам иракцев в условиях нынешней войны. Автор, иракец Вафаа Билал, преподаватель чикагской Школы искусств, взломал игру исламистов «Погоня за Бушем» и вставил в нее себя в роли террориста-смертника.

*«Modern Warfare 2»* оказалась в перечне из-за миссии «Ни слова по-русски». В Bonetown — игре, где геймерам обещают возможность потрахаться, — нужно победить чопорного святошу с помощью Иисуса и Рона Джереми, а также кулаков, алкоголя, наркотиков и своего либидо, сообщает К2kapital.com.

*Custer's Revenge* — «Месть генерала Кастера» предполагает скачку по прерии под обстрелом и приз — возможность изнасиловать индейскую девушку.

Исключительно в Японии распространяется игра *Rapelay*, где мужчина выслеживает и насилует мать и ее двух дочерей. Из той же серии Battle Raper — вариант бойцовской игры, где нужно срывать одежду с пышно сложенных женщин, чтобы в итоге силой заставить их себя ублажать.

*V-Tech Rampage* основана на реальных событиях: студент Вирджинского технологического университета открыл стрельбу и убил 32 человека.  Сходная по теме игра — Super Columbine Massacre RPG! по мотивам бойни в школе Колумбайн.

*Resistance: Ethnic Cleansing* – по мнению автора, игра для неонацистов, где геймеру заявляют: «От тебя зависит существование белой расы».  «JFK Reloaded» — симулятор убийства Кеннеди, геймер играет за Ли Харви Освальда.

*Operation Pedopriest* – в распоряжении геймера батальоны евнухов, чтобы запугивать жертв и свидетелей сексуальных преступлений, задача — защищать похотливых священников от полиции и журналистов.

*The Torture Game 2* позволяет пытать и прикончить человекоподобную тряпичную куклу.  Muslim Massacre: The Game of Modern Religious Genocide позволяет, согласно аннотации, «управлять американским героем и уничтожать мусульманскую расу с помощью арсенала самого смертоносного оружия в мире». Manhunt 2 дает возможность геймеру казнить людей подручными средствами.

----------


## Irina

*В Сингапуре прошел конкурс на самый модный гроб*

СИНГАПУР, 2 октября. Оказывается, чтобы радоваться жизни нужно посидеть рядом с модным гробом или полежать в нем. В Сингапуре прошел международный конкурс на лучший гроб, причем первый шесть номинаций достались представительницам прекрасного пола.

Первый приз в $3 тыс. получила 27-летняя бельгийка Инес ван Гухта, которая в качестве отделки для последнего пристанища использовала мех. Таким образом, женщина попыталась окружить себя пушистыми друзьями, которые якобы будут о ней заботиться на том свете, сообщает Raut.ru.

Второй приз в $1500 отправился к 76-летняя австралийка Элси Чуа, которая представила белый гроб с изображениями себя любимой в окружении роз, птиц, бабочек и оленей. Пожилая дама полагает, что после ее смерти именно такие растения и животные должны быть ее спутниками в раю. Кроме того, похоронное изделие содержало лозунг: «Моя жизнь, мой гроб».

Третий приз в $500 получила 45-летняя американка Катрин Фиффер. На ее конструкции была надпись «Однажды мы встретимся снова», а сам гроб имел форму шоколадки, причем розового цвета снаружи, и красного внутри.

Один гроб привлек особое внимание гостей мероприятия. Выполненный в виде блюда и расписанный сценами из «Тайной вечери», он занял большое пространство. Но судьи не оценили подобное творение, поэтому хозяйка гроба осталась без денежного вознаграждения. Кстати, все желающие могли полежать в гробах. Такие акции призваны помочь людям справиться со страхом перед смертью и встретить неизбежное событие без сожаления, говорят конкурсанты.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», недавно житель Латвии оформил патент на гроб, оборудованный мобильным телефоном.

«Еще года два назад я читал в немецкой прессе о случае, когда человека, впавшего в летаргический сон, похоронили заживо, но его нашли спустя несколько дней после погребения благодаря телефонному звонку «с того света», — рассказал представитель патентного управления. Видимо, эта история вдохновила местных Кулибиных. Согласно заявке на изобретение, житель Латвии предложил встроить мобильный телефон в крышку или в днище гроба».

----------


## Irina

*В США предъявили обвинения 37 хакерам. Среди них - белорусы*
02.10.2010, Newsru

Федеральная прокуратура США предъявила обвинения 37 подозреваемым по делу о хищении денег с банковских счетов американских граждан. Среди задержанных - по меньшей мере 25 россиян, остальные приехали в Штаты из Беларуси, Украины, Молдовы и Казахстана, передает РИА "Новости" со ссылкой на федеральную прокуратуру Южного округа Нью-Йорка.

В Генконсульстве России заявляют, что власти США не уведомили Генеральное консульство РФ в Нью-Йорке об аресте российских граждан, хотя обязаны были это сделать в соответствии с Венской конвенцией о консульских сношениях и двусторонним соглашениям.

Напомним, накануне ФБР арестовала группу хакеров, которые с помощью ботнета ZeuS украли со счетов американцев более трех млн долларов. Большая часть задержанных въехала в Штаты по студенческим визам. Теперь обвинения в их отношении будут рассматриваться в рамках 21 уголовного дела, по ряду из которых проходят несколько человек одновременно.

Примечательно, что из всей этой группы лишь троим предъявлены обвинения в сговоре с целью совершения мошенничества с использованием электронных средств коммуникации, а именно Джамалу Бейрути, Лоренцо Баббо и Винченцо Вителло. Именно они выводили деньги со взломанных банковских счетов.

Оставшиеся 34 человека - это иностранные студенты 19-26 лет, использовавшиеся, в основном, в качестве "мулов", то есть они получали переведенные деньги и перенаправляли их дальше за вычетом своей комиссии. Некоторым из них, впрочем, приходилось заниматься и другой деятельностью - в частности, организацией работы "мулов" и заказом фальшивых паспортов.

Отметим, ботнет ZeuS - это известное с 2007 года хакерское ПО для кражи личных данных пользователей с удаленных систем Windows. Его можно приобрести на черном рынке и развернуть с его помощью собственный ботнет (сеть из хостов с автономным программным обеспечением) для похищения данных с чужих компьютеров.

Раньше Zeus распространялся в основном через спамерские рассылки с вредоносным ссылками, но с прошлого года пор троян умеет заражать программы. Трояны ZeuS/Zbot специализируются на краже логинов и паролей к системам онлайн-банкинга. Некоторые центры управления созданных с помощью Zeus ботнетов хостятся в России.

Среди хакеров - сексуальная Кристина, "новая Анна Чапман"

РИА "Новости" пишет, что многие американские СМИ ухватились за одно обстоятельство дела хакеров. Одной из арестованных является 21-летняя россиянка Кристина Свечинская. Изучив ее фотографии из социальных сетей, газетчики немедленно прозвали ее "самым сексуальным хакером" (в частности, такое определение дает Huffington Post) и сравнили с разоблаченной этим летом шпионкой Анной Чапман (заголовок The New York Observer).

О "красивой русской брюнетке Кристине Свечинской" пишут в пятницу несколько крупных газет Нью-Йорка - Daily News, New York Post, публикуя на своих сайтах фотографии девушки из российской социальной сети "Вконтакте".

Судя по страничке Кристины Свечинcкой на сайте "Одноклассники.ру", она приехала в США из Ставрополя.

Согласно данным прокуратуры США, Кристина проходит по одному делу со Станиславом Расторгуевым. Они, как утверждается, "были наняты в мошенническую организацию для перевода денег, в которой состояло более двух десятков человек, и имели контакты с компьютерными хакерами и лицами, которые могли обеспечивать фальшивыми паспортами".

"Предположительно, Свечинская открыла пять счетов на свое имя, а также на вымышленные имена "Анастасия Опокина" и "Светлана Макарова" в банках Bank of America и Wachovia, на которые мошенническим путем были переведены со счетов трех потерпевших свыше 35 тысяч долларов, из которых примерно 11 тысяч были успешно сняты", - говорится в материалах обвинения в отношении Кристины Свечинской.

Ей и Расторгуеву предъявлены два обвинения: в сговоре с целью совершения мошеннической банковской операции и в использовании фальшивого паспорта. По первому обвинению, согласно заявлению прокуратуры, им грозит до 30 лет лишения свободы и штраф в размере 1 миллиона долларов или двойном размере нанесенного ущерба либо полученной выгоды, а также выплата компенсаций потерпевшим. По второму обвинению максимальный срок наказания может составить до 10 лет тюрьмы с выплатой штрафа в 250 тысяч долларов или двойном размере нанесенного ущерба либо полученной выгоды, а также выплата компенсаций потерпевшим.

До вынесения приговора суда все обвиняемые будут считаться невиновными, в соответствии с принципом презумпции невиновности, отмечает прокуратура.

ФБР объявило в розыск еще 17 хакеров

Федеральное бюро расследований США (ФБР) опубликовало список разыскиваемых по делу о хищении 3 миллионов долларов из американских банков, сообщает РИА "Новости".

В списке разыскиваемых значатся 17 человек, снимки которых опубликованы на сайте, однако фотография одного из фигурантов дела - Дмитрия Сапрунова - помечена знаком "пойман". Среди остальных разыскиваемых 11 человек были названы ранее прокуратурой США гражданами России.

Это Илья Карасев, Кристина Извекова, Софья Дикова, Артем Цыганков, Артем Семенов, Юлия Клепикова, Максим Панферов, Николай Гарафулин, Юлия Шпирко, Альмира Рахматуллина, Станислав Расторгуев. Кроме того, в этом списке значатся пять граждан Молдовы.

"Эти лица, киберпреступники из Восточной Европы, разыскиваются по обвинению в совершении уголовных преступлений федерального масштаба, включая отмывание денег, банковское мошенничество, подделка паспорта, хищение персональных данных в городе Нью-Йорк, штат Нью-Йорк", - говорится в пояснении к портретам разыскиваемых, подписанном директором ФБР Робертом Мюллером.

Позже на пресс-конференции в Вашингтоне заместитель директора ФБР Гордон Сноу заявил, что в результате совместных действий различных правоохранительных структур США была разоблачена сеть хакеров, предположительно похитившая 70 миллионов долларов из американских банков. Однако в официальных документах обвинения, обнародованных прокуратурой, речь идет о сумме в 3 миллиона.

По словам Сноу, всего в США было задержано 39 человек по этому делу, а 92-м предъявлены обвинения. Он уточнил, что аресты производились также в Великобритании и Украине - правоохранительными органами этих стран.

ФБР утверждает, что жертвам рассылались по электронной почте сообщения с вирусом Zeus Trojan. При открытии ссылки или прикрепленного файла в сообщении эта программа получала данные о "логинах" и паролях банковских счетов того человека, которому было адресовано "зараженное" послание.

После того, как предполагаемым мошенникам удавалось получить доступ к управлению счетами, деньги с них переводились на специально открытые счета в других банках, названия которых не сообщаются. По словам представителей прокуратуры США, арестованные открыли сотни таких счетов.

----------


## Irina

*В Пуэрто-Рико арестованы супруги, устраивавшие секс-оргии с детьми*


На острове Пуэрто-Рико в Карибском море арестованы многодетные супруги-педофилы, развращавшие собственных сыновей и дочерей. От действий извращенцев, устраивавших дома настоящие вечеринки с наркотиками и групповым сексом, пострадали дети в возрасте от трех до 11 лет.

Главе семейства инкриминируют 90 эпизодов, в том числе 30 случаев изнасилований дочерей и такое же число надругательств над собственными сыновьями. Его жене вменяют в вину 26 эпизодов развратных действий в отношении подростков, передает Associated Press со ссылкой на офицера полиции Ольгу Гонсалес.

В полиции считают, что сексуальные преступления совершались над детьми на протяжении 2001-2004 годов ежедневно. На момент начала растления девочкам исполнилось 3, 5 и 7 лет, а их братьям - 9, 10 и 11 лет.

По словам Ольги Гонсалес, родители-педофилы не только сами насиловали своих чад, но и заставляли их вступать в интимные отношения друг с другом.

Известно, что арестованная женщина приходится потерпевшим биологической матерью, а ее муж - отчимом. В четверг сексуальным преступникам предъявили обвинения.

*Учитель стал спать с дочерью, когда жену положили в больницу*

Менее масштабное, но столь же циничное сексуальное преступление расследовала полиция Малайзии. В городе Муар султаната Джохор полицейские возбудили уголовное дело в отношении школьного преподавателя, который изнасиловал 4-летнюю падчерицу.

По данным расследования, приемный отец проявил наклонности педофила, когда его молодую жену в возрасте около 25 лет положили в больницу. Женщину госпитализировали 22 сентября, а когда она вернулась через 4 дня домой, ее дочь стала жаловаться на боли в промежности, сообщает сингапурское информационное агентство AsiaOne.

Обеспокоенная родительница отвела дочь на медосмотр в больницу, где врач пришел к выводу, что девочку изнасиловали: в интимных частях тела у нее образовались синяки и гематомы. Женщина сразу обратилась в полицейский участок, после чего ее муж оказался под следствием.

----------


## Sanych

Крыша едет от безделья. Вот дали б денег в зарплату, что бы дожить до аванса и то с мольбами. Некогда бы было фигнёй всякой заниматься.

----------


## Sanych

*Армен Джигарханян: "Имею право не нравиться"*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


3 октября знаменитому актеру исполнилось 75 лет. Его всегда отличала абсолютно нечеловеческая работоспособность. Это подтверждено записью в Книге рекордов Гиннеса: на счету самого часто снимающегося актера России Армена Джигарханяна более 250 ролей. И останавливаться он явно не собирается: все лето актер провел на съемках сериала "Пусть не кончается любовь", где сыграл, по сути, самого себя - стареющего режиссера.

*Досье*

Армен Джигарханян, актер, режиссер, глава Московского драмтеатра п/р А. Джигарханяна. Народный артист СССР. Родился в 1935 г. в Ереване. Окончил Ереванский художественно-театральный институт. С 1955 г. - в труппе Русского драмтеатра им. Станиславского. В 1969-1996 гг. - артист Театра им. Маяковского. После ухода из Театра им. Маяковского служил в "Ленкоме", играл в антрепризах. Сыграл сотни ролей в кино.

*Об актерстве*

- Актерство - в общем, страшноватая вещь. Мы, актеры, чем занимаемся? Придумываем несуществующий мир и окружающих вовлекаем в этот обман. Как-то в Ереване я снимался в картине. На роль мальчика пригласили мальчишку из детского дома. Режиссер долго ему объяснял: вот эта актриса - она как будто твоя мама, ты ее так и будешь называть: "мама", а этот актер - как будто твой папа. Съемки шли несколько месяцев, после чего съемочная группа распалась, а мальчика вернули в детский дом. Но ребенок-то за это время действительно поверил, что эти мужчина и женщина - его папа и мама! Знаешь, как гениально Ницше сказал. Гениально! Он сказал: "Искусство нам дано, чтобы не умереть от истины". Страшная фраза! Очень страшная. А тот мальчик… Я видел его потом, через несколько лет, уже повзрослевшим. Не знаю, отравили теми съемками его душу или не успели отравить. Может, он смог приспособиться к этому миру…

*О Шекспире*

Возможно, признание мое будет выглядеть смешно, но тем не менее… Я очень люблю Шекспира. Мы сейчас взяли "Ромео и Джульетту", будем ставить ее в нашем театре. Слушайте! Какая же это великая пьеса! И какой же Вильям Иванович был циничный! Чему ты удивляешься? Конечно, циничный! Потому что любая правда цинична. Я всегда думал, что знаю "Ромео и Джульетту" хорошо. А оказалось, что я ничего не знаю. Мы же никогда не задумываемся, почему Ромео и Джульетта погибают, да еще так бездарно, почему Шекспир не спас их. Ведь чтобы всю правду до конца узнать, надо очень глубоко влезть в эту историю, в эту болезнь. Про это - про умение услышать все стороны в конфликте - Чехов гениально сказал: самое трудное, когда все правы. Представляете, сколько сразу флюсов вылезет, когда ты постараешься услышать и понять ВСЕХ!

*О любви*

Вот ты меня спрашиваешь, что такое любовь… Как кто-то остроумно сказал: нельзя раскладывать радугу на составные части - пропадет волшебство! Так и с любовью - я не знаю, что это такое: болезнь ли, счастье ли. Почему сегодня или вчера они жить друг без друга не могли, а назавтра стали врагами? Нам природа так предложила: есть самец и есть самка. Их влечение друг к другу - одна из самых невероятных историй, которые придумал этот бородатый дед, сидящий там, наверху. И никто до сих пор не может в этом разобраться. Знаешь, какое высшее выражение любви? Когда ты целуешь попку своего ребенка! И в этом - истина!

*О правде*

Я только сейчас начал понимать одно из высказываний Сократа: как много вещей на свете, которые мне не нужны. Это гениальная фраза! Я сейчас намного старше Сократа, но я бы никогда не додумался до этого.

Когда в Театре им. Маяковского репетировал Сократа, я тогда очень боялся, что эта роль у меня не получится. Как это сыграть?! Ходит по сцене какой-то человек, вещает умные мысли… И тогда мне один мудрый человек посоветовал: сыграй так, чтобы мы, сидящие в зале, видели: он, тот, который на сцене, так действительно живет, а не произносит заученные тексты. Сократ на самом деле жил так, как говорил. Это самое трудное! Ведь мы же зачастую только произносим правильные тексты, а живем совсем другой жизнью, про которую окружающие ничего не знают.

Никогда не рискну признаться, что я уже не тот мужчина, которым был 20, 30 лет назад... Я не кокетничаю! Не делайте такое лицо! Я же говорю про вещи, которые мне боль причиняют. Я не позволяю себе кокетничать - мне уже 75 лет! И я уже имею право не нравиться кому-то. И так жить. Не делать какие-то выходки, чтобы нарочно вызвать отвращение, - нет, просто не хочу кому-то нравиться. Этот закон и в профессии работает. Если я хочу играть так, чтобы зацепить зрителя, я должен меньше всего хотеть ему понравиться. Я должен заставить зрителя поверить в то, что говорит мой персонаж. Я так должен сказать: "Эта вишня плохая! Не ешь ее!", чтобы каждый поверил: и правда плохая!

*Об одиночестве*

Как-то в Армению приехал Уильям Сароян - знаменитый американский писатель армянского происхождения. Была премьера его спектакля "Мое сердце в горах". И группа молодых армянских актеров и режиссеров захотела с ним побеседовать. Это была одна из самых счастливых встреч в моей жизни. Тогда Сароян сказал фразу, которую я до сих пор не освоил до конца: "Когда ты будешь окончательно одинок, тогда ты станешь самым счастливым человеком в мире". Страшная фраза, ребята! Хотя сейчас, в свои 75 лет, я чуть-чуть к нему подхожу. Да, мне приятно сидеть с тобой, беседовать… Но в глубине души четко осознаю: на самом деле я мечтаю о том, чтобы беседа поскорее закончилась и я пойду посижу, потом прилягу… Буду один. Одинок!

А самая страшная фраза в мире, знаешь, какая? "Я так хочу умереть!" Ни один человек, который хочет умереть, эту фразу не скажет. Потому что нет такого человека, который действительно хотел бы умереть.

----------


## Irina

*Украинский младенец прополз по лесу 2 км*

КИЕВ, 5 октября. На Украине годовалый малыш прополз по лесу около двух километров. Самое удивительное заключается в том, что ребенок остался цел и невредим, сообщает QIP.ru.

Необычный случай произошел в Сторожинецком районе Черновицкой области страны. Украинская семья вместе со своим годовалым ребенком находилась на даче, где занималась уборкой урожая. Мальчик в это время играл поблизости. Мать ребенка отошла на несколько минут, чтобы навестить соседку. Вернувшись, она не обнаружила своего сына на месте.

Сначала родители исчезнувшего малыша организовали самостоятельные поиски с привлечением односельчан, однако эти мероприятия ни к чему не привели. Тогда пришлось обратиться в местные правоохранительные органы. В результате в поисковой операции приняли участие 50 милиционеров и кинологи с собаками.

Осложняло поиски то, что уже начинало темнеть, к тому же, дачный поселок был расположен в лесу. В конце концов пропавшего малыша нашли в этом лесу в двух километрах от дома. Ребенок был испачкан и испуган, но здоров.

Напомним, на днях под Киевом в лесу, во время отдыха с родителями пропал 5-летний мальчик, его искали почти сутки 800 человек. Оказалось, что ребенок уснул под деревом и сильно замерз.

----------


## Irina

*Показ Готье открыла 95-килограммовая модель*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ПАРИЖ, 4 октября. Жан Поль Готье на Парижской Неделе моды доверил открывать и закрывать показ Бетт Дитто – вокалистке панк-ансамбля The Gossip и самой пышной иконе стиля современности. 

Бетт весит 95 килограмм при росте 155 сантиметров, однако ради нее многие модные дома (в том числе и Chanel) отшивают свои вещи в большом размере, сообщает FashionTime. Таким образом, Готье решил обозначить свою позицию: его мода обращена всем женщинам, а не только тем, кто может похвастаться модельной фигурой.

Кроме того, присутствие на подиуме Бетт Дитто вместе с музыкальным сопровождением из песен рок-легенды Joan Jett подчеркнуло панк-тематику новой коллекции Готье.

----------


## Sanych

Вось гэта тётка дык тётка  Узяу у руки, маешь вещь

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, те такие нравятся?)))

----------


## Sanych

Мне всякие нравятся

----------


## Irina

*СМИ: "белорусское чудо" обречено на исчезновение*

5 октября 2010 в 8:14 Автор Дмитрий Вовнянко Источник inosmi 

*Логичный итог хозяйствования по советским лекалам.
*
Прямо в центре Европы находится государство, описание которого напоминает средневековую пастораль. Там ровные гладкие сельские дороги и газифицированные дома даже в селах. Там чистые, радушные и полностью безопасные города. Там нет многочисленных этнических преступных группировок. Там милиционеры не берут взяток.

Не сложно догадаться, что речь идет о последней диктатуре Европы - Белоруссии. Обычные украинские граждане часто высказывают тихий восторг от увиденного в Белоруссии. Правда, желание переехать туда на ПМЖ высказывают единицы. Вместе с тем, амбициозная белорусская молодежь почему-то реализовывать себя желают не в Минске, а преимущественно в Москве и Киеве. Вероятно - это одна из причин того, что нынче "белорусское чудо" обречено на исчезновение.

*Экономический армагеддон*

Говорят, что демократия относится к своим гражданам как к взрослым, авторитаризм - как к подросткам, а диктатура - как к ребятишкам. Безграничную власть президента Лукашенко средним гражданам компенсирует сказочная идиллия повседневной жизни. Может, и не весьма зажиточной - тем не менее, сытой и стабильной. И уже это одно делает "белорусское чудо" крайне сомнительным.

Минский политолог Юрий Шевцов утверждает, что сейчас в Белоруссии альтернативы Лукашенко нет и быть не может. Именно на этом человеке держится и вся система власти внутри страны, и контракты, соглашения и надежды на инвестиции извне. Жутко даже вообразить судьбу Беларуси без Лукашенко. К сожалению, человек смертен. И как говорил булгаковский Воланд - он еще и внезапно смертен.

Тем не менее, жизнь часто бывает непредвиденнее любых прогнозов. Сейчас "белорусское чудо" закачалось при еще живом Лукашенко. За полгода в стране безумно возросли цены. На 35,2% подорожал картофель, на 30 - сахар, на 22 - топливо, на 10,2 - алкоголь, на 15 - пассажирские перевозки. Все это в условиях общества, которое живет на твердую стабильную зарплату, которую, разумеется, никто не повышает; и где предприниматели могут брать на работу не более трех родственников.

По данным Белстата, за полгода на 40% упал экспорт белорусских нефтепродуктов. 15% белорусских предприятий оказались убыточными. Лидерами по убыточности ныне являются предприятия машиностроения, металлообработки, электроэнергетики. За полгода 2010-го отрицательное сальдо белорусской экономики достигло $3,5 млрд при бюджете страны в $10 млрд. Такого сумасшедшего роста цен и таких разрушительных процессов в экономике Белоруссия не помнила, вероятно, с "лихих 90-х".

*Искусственная пастораль
*
Анализ причин падения белорусской экономики подталкивает к крайне неутешительным выводам - с самого начала ее "чудо" было полностью искусственным явлением, которое существовало исключительно благодаря денежным вливаниям со стороны России.

Все началось зимой нынешнего года, когда Россия потребовала изменить условия поставок российской нефти. Лукашенко хотел, чтобы всю нефть в Беларусь поставляли с пошлиной в 35%, Россия захотела, лишь бы Беларусь получала 6,3 млн т нефти вообще без пошлины (объем внутреннего потребления Белоруссии), а остальное - со 100% пошлиной. Официальный Минск должен был согласиться с такими условиями - под угрозой остановки оказались белорусские НПЗ. "Бацька" несправедливости не простил и пригрозил заблокировать вступление Белоруссии в Таможенный союз с Россией и Казахстаном.

Тем не менее, уже в мае появилась новая проблема: выяснилось, что Минск регулярно недоплачивает Москве деньги за газ, упрямо рассчитываясь по прошлогоднему тарифу. За пять месяцев Беларусь задолжала россиянам порядка $200 млн. Спор за газовый долг привел к газовой войне между Минском и Москвой и отключениями газа Беларуси. Лукашенко признал долг перед Москвой, но вместе с тем потребовал от России погасить долг за транзит газа через свою страну. И тоже пригрозил прекратить транзит газа. Наконец Белоруссия пошла на поводу у Москвы - за транзит Россия уплатила $228 млн вместо $260 млн, на которых настаивали белорусы. Минск также присоединился к Таможенному союзу.

А вскоре на свет Божий вылезли проблемы Беларуси в топливной области, вызванные таможенной политикой Москвы. Она была вынуждена уменьшить импорт российской нефти на 49,8% в год. Отрицательное сальдо внешней торговли энергоносителями достигло $2,2 млрд. И послабления Минску ждать неоткуда - в 2014 году Газпром обязался поднять цены на газ внутри самой России до уровня мировых.

Конечно, бацька демонстрирует образцовый оптимизм. Беларусь начала получать нефть из Венесуэлы и Ирана, а на модернизацию энергетики и уменьшение ее зависимости от России бацька хочет израсходовать $46 млрд. Вождей Газпрома можно обвинить в чем угодно, но не неосведомленности о суровых реалиях рынка, в которым живет весь мир, кроме белорусской глубинки. В Газпроме прекрасно понимают, что нефть из Венесуэлы и Ирана обойдется Минску едва не вдвое дороже российской. А $46 млрд у Лукашенко попросту нет, и взять ему их негде. МВФ уже предоставил Беларуси помощь в $1,5 млрд и обещает довести эту сумму до $2 млрд - не больше. Россия же прекратила кредитовать Беларусь еще в 2009 году. Только в 2011 году прирост выплат по российским долгам Минска будет составлять около $1 млрд.
*
Тихий развод*

Такая прохлада в отношениях России с Белоруссией имеет несколько объяснений. Во-первых, белорусский бацька просто хуже зубной боли надоел кремлевским вельможам требованиями особого отношения к себе любимому. Внедрение экспортной пошлины на транзит российской нефти в 2007 году, отказ подыгрывать политике России в 2008-м (Абхазия и Южная Осетия), отказ платить долги за газ в 2010-м - все это кого угодно приведет в бешенство. Украину наказывали за меньшее.

Во-вторых, Москва более не имеет потребности демонстрировать какие-то особые отношения с Белоруссией. Предоставлять ей дешевые кредиты имело смысл на фоне постоянных ссор с Ющенко - это был пример того, какая Россия добрая и искренняя со своими друзьями.

В-третьих, "белорусское чудо" мозолит глаза жителям РФ. Не имея возможности и желания строить "чудо" для собственных граждан, вожди России устали объяснять, почему они занимают деньги "чуду" чужому.

Четвертое и самое главное - Россия больше не имеет денег, чтобы в дальнейшем поддерживать на плаву "белорусское чудо". В 2010 году из Резервного фонда России на покрытие дефицита бюджета РФ изымут 1,392 трлн руб. В фонде останется около 467 млрд руб., которые испарятся в 2011 году как роса на солнце.

"Белорусское чудо" ныне обречено. Нынешняя ситуация для Белоруссии угрожает скачком цен, падением уровня жизни и всеми прелестями дикого капитализма с бандитами, залоговыми аукционами и массовой эмиграцией белорусов. Лукашенко имеет только два выхода. Или провести масштабную приватизацию белорусских государственных предприятий при участии и западных корпораций - и тогда обязательно придется возвратить свободу слова, свободные выборы и ответить на ряд неприятных вопросов. Или за долги позволить приватизировать имущество россиянам по дешевым ценам. А это будет означать потерю Минском своей независимости как таковой.

В нынешнем мире разрешить себе "чудеса" могут только государства с мощной экономикой и надежными рынками сбыта. "Чудеса" же, построенные благодаря чужим финансовым вливаниям, легко могут быть разрушены как экономическим кризисом, так и сознательными действиями тех, кто "инвестировал" в такие проекты. В частности, и "чудеса", достигнутые ценой скидок на газ, передачей территории под военную базу чужого государства. Пример Белоруссии доказывает: когда иждивенец становится ненужным, Кремль избавляется от него без сожаления.

----------


## Irina

*Facebook оштрафовала спамера на $873 млн*

КВЕБЕК, 6 октября. Социальная сеть Facebook решила устроить публично наказать одного из любителей рассылки рекламы среди пользователей сети. Сеть обвинила жителя канадского Квебека Адама Гуэрбеза в рассылке «миллионов сообщений».

Как сообщает CyberSecurity, на спамера подали в суд с рекордным иском на $837 млн. К удивлению юристов суд не только удовлетворил требования Facebook против частного лица, но и не стал снижать сумму штрафа до какой-либо подъемной для «физика» суммы.

Решение о супер-штрафе в США в отношении Гуэрбеза было вынесено еще в 2008 году. На прошлой неделе Верховный суд канадского Квебека поддержал решение американских коллег и признал спамера виновным в нарушении законов. В решении суда говорится, что житель Квебека незаконно разослал как минимум 4 миллиона рекламных сообщений пользователям Facebook. Тематиками была традиционной для спамеров: увеличение потенции, реклама марихуаны, БАДов и порносайтов.

Гуэрбез называет себя «человеком на 873 миллиона», добавляя, что он не заплатит Facebook ни цента. В своем блоге он пишет, что его забросали запросами с просьбами об интервью представители канадских СМИ, но он намерен написать книгу о своей борьбе с социальной сетью или же снять об этом фильм.

----------


## Irina

*Многоженец из Кении построил для своих детей две школы*

НАЙРОБИ, 6 октября. На днях в Кении в возрасте 90 лет скончался самый известный многоженец страны Ансентус Акуку. За свою жизнь он успел жениться на 100 женщинах. Акуку умер в силу естественных причин, сообщает MSN.com.

В первый раз Ансентус Акуку женился в 1939 году в возрасте 19-ти лет. Затем он играл свадьбы по несколько раз в год. В последний раз мужчина женился в 1992 году на 35-летней Жозефине Акуку. Она и стала сотой женой в гареме многоженца.

Точное число детей Акуку не знал даже сам. В 70-х годах на собственные деньги он построил две средние школы, в которых обучались исключительно его дети.

В недавнем интервью Ансентус Акуку рассказал, что заработал прозвище «Опасный», потому что ему удалось победить множество соперников-мужчин в борьбе за женщин. Он добавил, что всегда был привлекательным. Это и помогло ему жениться на 100 женщинах.

Отметим, в последние годы Акуку стал в Кении телезвездой. Он даже брал деньги с журналистов, которые хотели взять у него интервью.

----------


## Irina

*Сельчанок Германии сняли для эротического календаря*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

фрагмент обложки крестьянского календаря на 2011 год


БЕРЛИН, 6 октября. В Германии вышел новый крестьянский эротический календарь на 2011 год.

Главной целью проекта издатели называют разрушение сложившихся в обществе стереотипов об отсталой и недалекой «деревенщине». Также они надеются показать, что занятие сельским хозяйством может быть привлекательным, сообщает официальный сайт издателей календаря.

Впервые крестьянский эротический календарь появился в Швейцарии в 2005 году и имел большой успех. В 2010 году небольшое швейцарское издательство решилось выпустить «немецкую» версию календаря. Главный принцип остался тем же: показать подлинных девушек, живущих в сельской местности, в эротических позах.

Нынешнее немецкое издание является вторым по счету. Сообщается, что сама идея встретила широкое одобрение среди немецких фермеров: на кастинг моделей прибыли сотни соискательниц со всей Германии. Ожидается, что подобная реклама сельской жизни поможет привлечь в сельское хозяйство новые рабочие руки и инвестиции.

----------


## Sanych

*Круглый ноутбук Revo Round Roundtop*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кто сказал, что компьютеры должны обязательно быть угловатыми? Дизайнеры компании Revo Round считают, что уже прошло время квадратов и прямоугольников, и представляют круглый ноутбук Roundtop.

Как видно из картинки, устройство имеет круглый корпус с соответствующим экраном и изогнутой клавиатурой.

Только не торопитесь спрашивать про Revo Round Roundtop в магазинах, ведь этот ноутбук еще находится в стадии концепта, да и операционных систем, поддерживающих круглые экраны, нам, наверное, придется немного подождать.

----------


## Irina

*В будущем мобильники будут заряжаться от человеческого тепла*

ЛОНДОН. 8 октября. Английский дизайнер придумал телефон Nokia E-Cu, который будет работать от человеческого тепла.

Емкость аккумулятора в мобильном телефоне является одним из основных параметров, которые учитываются при выборе мобильного устройства. Всем хочется, чтобы длительность автономной работы приобретенного аппарата была больше и заботы с его зарядкой были сведены к минимуму, пишет 3dnews.ru.

Концепт английского дизайнера Патрика Хиланда Nokia E-Cu позволяет забыть как о необходимости контроля зарядки аккумулятора, так и о зарядном устройстве.

Хиланд предлагает разместить в телефоне теплогенератор, преобразующий в электроэнергию тепло, выделяемое каким-либо источником  – неважно, будь то батарея центрального отопления или же тепло тела владельца мобильного устройства. Достаточно положить телефон в карман, и он уже заряжается. Пусть понемногу, но в течение целого дня необходимый заряд аккумулятора будет поддерживаться.

Найдет ли в будущем концепт Патрика Хиланда воплощение в реальном устройстве - покажет время.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», мечты фантастов о чтении мыслей в недалеком будущем станут реальностью. На выставке новых информационных технологий в Ганновере (Германия) изобретатели представили телефон, способный читать по губам. Исследователи из политехнического института города Карлсруэ разработали методику молчаливого общения. Новинка может быть полезна для осуществления звонков в тех местах, где не разрешается шуметь.

Устройство распознает электрические импульсы, излучаемые при движении мышц челюсти. Схемы внутри мобильника интерпретируют сигнал и преобразуют его в речь. Пока вся конструкция выглядит не слишком привлекательно. Небольшие электроды крепятся на коже лица, чтобы передавать сигналы мышц в телефон. В будущем планируется встроить систему улавливателей движения челюстей в сам аппарат.

Собеседник на другом конце линии слышит фальшивый электронный голос. В последствии ученые собираются снабдить чудо-сотовый еще и транскриптором, чтобы можно было сразу переводить речь говорящего, а точнее, артикулирующего, на иностранный язык. Так же будут доступны различные варианты голоса, который услышит тот, кому позвонит обладатель такого мобильника. Для людей с речевыми проблемами новинка станет настоящим спасением.

----------


## Sanych

> Английский дизайнер придумал телефон Nokia E-Cu, который будет работать от человеческого тепла.


Больше секаса товарищи И ваша мобила всегда заряжена!!

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, :lol:

----------


## Irina

*В Италии ведущая в прямом эфире сообщила матери о смерти дочери*

Скандал на итальянском телевидении. В прямом эфире программы, посвященной поиску пропавших людей, ведущая сообщила матери о смерти ее дочери. И о том, что девочку убил родственник. Первую реакцию несчастной матери увидела вся страна.

"Естественно, что сейчас эта тема номер один в Италии. И большинство считает, что ведущая была неправа. Людям всегда интересны такого рода вещи, и естественно, что СМИ всегда охотятся за такими историями. Но это вопрос самоконтроля, вопрос этических стандартов, то есть всего того, чего, по-видимому, уже лишено итальянское медиапространство", - считает профессор современной истории Джованни Орсина, которую цитирует канал "Вести".

Ведущей пришлось оправдываться. В свою защиту она сказала, что для матери это все равно был бы шок, и она сожалеет, что женщина узнала эту новость именно от нее и при таких обстоятельствах.

Федерика Скьярелли, ведущая шоу "Кто их видел?": "Я могла бы прервать трансляцию, могла сказать ей: "Слушайте, нам нужно остановить прямое включение". Но это было бы убийственно. Я не знала, как это сказать. Если бы я прервала трансляцию, это спасло бы меня от критики. Я бы работала в другой программе, также вела бы прямой эфир, но для этой женщины ничего бы не изменилось. Она бы вышла из дома и увидела толпу журналистов, у которых была бы куча вопросов.

Сообщение о том, что полиция нашла тело девочки, пришло по новостным агентствам уже во время эфира, ведущая увидела ее на компьютере прямо в студии. И решила объявить об этом.

Источник:	ЛIГАБiзнесIнформ
Информационное агентство liga.net

----------


## Sanych

*В интернете ожидается появление опасного компьютерного вируса в связи с датой 10.10.10, чем обеспокоены многие пользователи международной сети.* 

Пользователи считают, что хакеры начнут распространять вредоносную программу именно в это воскресенье, 10 октября, поскольку это круглая дата.

На многих форумах и в социальных сетях спорят о том, насколько опасным будет новый вирус.

Специалисты, в свою очередь, утверждают, что подобные опасения, связанные с определенными круглыми датами, возникают довольно часто.

По словам эксперта по компьютерной безопасности Грэхема Клули , опасения по поводу вирусов, «привязанных» к той или иной дате, были всегда, но ждать атаки в этот день больше, чем в любой другой, оснований нет.

Клули утверждает, что пользователям следует проявлять осторожность каждый день в году, поскольку ежедневно в Интернете появляется более 60 тыс. вредоносных программ.

Как пишет газета Daily Telegraph, самое серьезное беспокойство относительно компьютерных вирусов, связанных с датами, возникло на рубеже нового тысячелетия. Тогда многие эксперты опасались, что в 2000 году цифровые датчики времени и все зависящее от них оборудование придет в неисправность. Однако в результате никаких особых программных сбоев не возникло.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые научились предсказывать развитие любовных отношений*

ВАШИНГТОН, 11 октября. Американские ученые выяснили, что предсказать судьбу романтических отношений можно с помощью анализа лексикона одного из партнеров.

В эксперименте приняли участие 116 добровольцев, сообщают QipНовости. В ходе тестов испытуемым показывали слова с позитивной смысловой окраской, например, «мир» и «совместное пользование имуществом» и негативно окрашенные, такие, как «горе» и «враждебность».

Сначала людей просили нажимать кнопку всякий раз, когда увиденное ими слово с положительным значением ассоциировалось с их партнером. Во время второго теста добровольцы должны были делать почти то же самое, только им необходимо было отмечать «плохие» слова, которые могли бы быть связаны с их любимым человеком.

В результате оказалось, что люди, отношения которых находились на грани разрыва, гораздо чаще использовали негативно окрашенные слова для характеристики своего партнера.

Отметим, из 116 участников опытов 11 человек порвали со своими партнерами в течение полугода после опроса.

----------


## Irina

*Вторник признан самым тяжелым днем недели*

ЛОНДОН, 11 октября. Самым неудачным днем недели жители Великобритании признали вторник. Об этом свидетельствуют результаты исследования, проведенного Лондонской школой экономики. В опросе приняли участие более 20 тысяч жителей страны, сообщает The Daily Telegraph.

В ходе исследования участники должны были дважды в день отчитываться о своем эмоциональном состоянии. Эти данные фиксировались с помощью специального приложения для смартфона iPhone.

В итоге выяснилось, что большинство участников эксперимента чувствуют себя подавленными именно по вторникам, а не по понедельникам, как принято считать. По мнению специалистов, отсутствие хорошего настроения в этот день объясняется тем, что люди глубоко погружаются в работу и при этом осознают, что до выходных еще долго. В понедельник же, предположили ученые, многие находятся на волне хорошего настроения, которое связано с весело проведенными выходными.

----------


## Irina

*Бекон в шоколаде назвали «Кошмар вегетарианца»*

САНТА-КРУС, 11 октября. Ресторан в Санта-Крус скрестил два самых вкусных в мире продукта и получил необычное сочетание: бекон, покрытый шоколадом, пишет Daily Mail.

Для приготовления этого блюда используют копченый бекон, который запекают, пока он не станет хрустящим и не обретет золотистую корочку, а затем покрывают специальным шоколадом.

Желающие подсластить пикантное лакомство могут попробовать бекон в шоколаде с мороженым и кленовым сиропом. Блюдо называется «Кошмар вегетарианца».

----------


## Sanych

По мне так вообще это надо есть отдельно и в разное время.

----------


## Sanych

*Одна из величайших оперных певиц XX века Джоан Сазерленд скончалась в Швейцарии в возрасте 83 лет. Певица-сопрано, которую тенор Лучано Паваротти когда-то назвал "голосом столетия", не выступала уже около 20 лет.*


"У нее была долгая жизнь, во время которой она принесла множество радости многим людям", - сказано в траурном сообщении ее семьи.

Джоан Сазерленд начала выступать в 1947 году в своей родной Австралии, а в 1952 году она дебютировала в лондонском Королевском оперном театре Ковент-Гарден.

С тех пор певица гастролировала по всему миру и выпустила 40 пластинок. В 1961 году певица получила премию Grammy как лучший исполнитель классической музыки.

В 1973 году она выступала во время открытия Сиднейского оперного театра, и в этом же зале она официально завершила свою исполнительскую карьеру: последние концерты певицы состоялись в 1990-м.

В 1979 году британская королева Елизавета II сделала Джоан Сазерленд дамой-командором ордена Британской империи.

В своем завещании Джоан Сазерленд попросила о проведении частных похорон с участием небольшого количества близких друзей и родственников.

----------


## Irina

*Новый сорт шоколада спасает от морщин
*
БЕРН, 12 октября. Швейцарские специалисты изобрели особый сорт шоколада. По словам умельцев, лакомство способно замедлять процессы природы.

Новинка обогащена флаванолами — веществами, улучшающими гидробаланс кожи и делающими ее более эластичной, сообщает Vrach.tv. Также новый сорт способствует понижению кровяного давление, так как содержит много натуральных антиоксидантов.

Разработчики уверяют, что ежедневно употребляя по 20 граммов такого шоколада, можно надолго отодвинуть появление серьезных морщин.

----------


## Irina

*Секс спасает от похмелья*

БЕРН, 12 октября. Бельгийские ученые пришли к выводу, что сексуальный контакт может полностью устранить похмельный синдром. Обнаружить это им помогло исследование при участии 200 семейных пар.

У всех участников эксперимента после 10-минутного секса наблюдались положительные сдвиги в похмельном синдроме, сообщает Vrach.tv. В частности, снижались тошнотно-рвотные рефлексы и прекращались головные боли.

В то же время сексологи отмечают, что подобные изменения могут произойти, если накануне было выпито не более 300 мл крепких спиртных напитков, а также, если отсутствуют заболевания желудка, печени и почек.

Ученые объясняют, что секс улучшает состояние человека, который накануне употреблял спиртное, за счет повышенной выработки тестостерона у мужчин и пролактина у женщин. В организме происходит выброс гормонов и с кровотоком быстрее очищается организм.

Напомним, как ранее сообщал «Росбалт, американские психологи установили, что жительницы США считают самыми удачными любовниками трудоголиков.

----------


## Irina

*Владельцы BMW считаются самыми агрессивными водителями*

ЛОНДОН, 14 октября. Согласно результатам опроса, проведенного в Великобритании, самыми агрессивными водителями являются владельцы автомобилей BMW.

В опросе приняли участие 3 тысячи британских водителей, сообщает газета The Daily Telegraph. Больше половины из них заявили, что имели неприятный контакт с владельцами автомобилей баварской марки.

Второе место по агрессивности заняли водители «белых фургонов», а третье – владельцы автомобилей Audi.

Более 10% процентов опрошенных заявили, что попадали в ДТП из-за агрессивного поведения на дорогах других водителей. Почти четверть респондентов сообщили, что вступали в конфронтацию с водителями, которые после «обмена любезностями» останавливались и выходили из машины.

----------


## Irina

*Одна жевательная резинка имеет вкус трех блюд*

ВАШИНГТОН, 14 октября. Американские ученые объявили о создании жевательной резинки со вкусом блюд, входящих в состав стандартного обеда.

Новинка представляет собой своеобразную губку, сообщает Vrach.tv. Ее пузырьки заполнены экстрактами продуктов из состава стандартного обеда, например, томатного супа, мясного филе и шоколадного десерта.

Оболочка пузырьков создана из жиров, что предохраняет продукты от перемешивания и имеет различную скорость растворения. При контакте со слюной в процессе жевания последовательно растворяются пузырьки с супом, филе, а затем с десертом.

Эксперты считают, что продукт будет популярен среди женщин, тщательно следящих за своим весом.

----------


## Irina

*Суд разрешил женщине развестись с мужем-грязнулей*

КАИР, 14 октября. Египетский суд разрешил женщине разорвать брак из-за того, что ее муж не мылся, сообщает Al-Masry-Al-Youm.

По словам вынужденной жить с грязнулой, ее прежде благоверный не мылся, якобы, из-за наличия у него аллергии на воду. Врачи подтвердили женщине наличие этой патологии у мужчины. Когда муж отказал жене в разводе, она обратилась в суд.

Суд внял просьбе женщины и разрешил ей расторгнуть брак. Отметим, в Египте женщины редко становятся инициаторам развода, так как суд в большинстве случаев внимательнее прислушивается к мужчинам.

----------


## Irina

*Самую большую шоколадку в мире будут есть всем Ереваном*


ЕРЕВАН, 16 октября. Самая большая в мире плитка шоколада будет съедена сегодня в столице Армении.

Рекордное по размерам лакомство было изготовлено 11 сентября в Ереване на совместном российско-армянском кондитерском предприятии и в тот же день официально внесено в международную Книгу рекордов Гиннесса. К своему 10-летию фабрика проведет церемонию дегустации плитки на центральной ереванской площади Армении. При этом, как отмечает ИТАР-ТАСС, шоколад настолько твердый, что кусочки от него, вероятно, придется откалывать топором.

Огромная шоколадная плитка весит 4 тонны 410 кг, ее длина — 5,6 метра, ширина — 2,75 метра, толщина — 25 см. По своей массе она на 830 кг превосходит теперь уже бывшего «шоколадного рекордсмена», созданную в Италии.

Как передает «Новости-Армения», над производством шоколадки работали 30-40 человек, начиная от конструкторов, заканчивая технологами.

Плитка-рекордсмен была изготовлена в течение четырех дней из натуральных ингредиентов по созданной специальной форме и по рецепту обычного 70% горького шоколада. Сырье для производства плитки было импортировано из Ганы.

По словам представительницы Книги рекордов Гиннеса Элизабет Смит, в течение последних трех лет это первая заявка, которая была представлена в этой категории. Предыдущий аналогичный рекорд был зарегистрирован в Италии в 2007 году, когда в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса была занесена шоколадная плитка весом 3,58 тонн.

По подсчетам владельцев создавшей лакомство компании, обычному человеку, обладающему умеренным пристрастием к сладостям, понадобится около 450 лет для того, чтобы съесть гигантскую плитку шоколада.

----------


## Irina

*В Иране отрубят руку вору-сладкоежке*

ТЕГЕРАН, 17 сентября. Иранский судья постановил отрубить руку человеку, обвиненному в воровстве шоколадок из магазина сладостей.

Кроме того, вор-сладкоежка проведет год в тюрьме. Как сообщает иранское новостное агентство Фарс, мужчина был арестован в мае после того, как полиция обнаружила у него в машине $900 наличными, три пары перчаток и большое количество шоколадок.

По информации ВВС, отрубание рук является довольно распространенным наказанием за бытовое воровство в Исламской Республике.

Так, на прошлой неделе руки лишился еще один человек, приговоренный к экзекуции за два ограбления, совершенных в городе Мешхед на северо-востоке Ирана.

Отметим, что широкий резонанс у мировой общественности имеет наказание в Иране за измену мужу. Так, иранских женщин по решению суда полагается забивать камнями до смерти.

----------


## Irina

*Россия создаст на Луне посадочную базу*


МОСКВА, 18 октября. На Луну в 2013 году будет отправлен российский аппарат «Луна-Глоб». После 2015 года страна планирует создать на спутнике Земли посадочную базу для автоматических космических аппаратов. Проект «Луна-Ресурс/2» станет третьим этапом отечественной лунной программы.

Как заметил генеральный конструктор Научно-производственного объединения (НПО) им. Лавочкина Виктор Хартов, предполагается осуществить доставку образцов лунного грунта, собранных с помощью лунохода в предварительно выбранных районах, представляющих научный интерес, сообщают «Вести».

Проект «Луна-Ресурс/2» станет третьим этапом отечественной лунной программы. В рамках этого этапа планируется провести две экспедиции: первая доставит на поверхность Луны тяжелый исследовательский луноход для проведения контактных исследований и взятия образцов лунного грунта, а вторая вернет образцы грунта на Землю.

«В России накоплен огромный опыт исследования спутника Земли», — напомнил глава НПО им. Лавочкина. Так, 40 лет назад отечественный автоматический возвращаемый аппарат станции «Луна-16» впервые доставил на Землю 105 граммов лунного грунта.

Результаты миссии «Луна-16» признаны во всем мире. «Луна-17» вошла в историю космонавтики несколькими до сих пор не побитыми мировыми рекордами.

----------


## Sanych

А лунатики то не против?

----------


## Irina

*Кот, живущий в городе Рино на западе штата Невада, признан самой длинной домашней кошкой в мире, сообщает Agence France-Presse. Параметры кота породы мейн-кун по кличке Стьюи занесены в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса - длина тела животного от кончика носа до копчика составляет 123,2 сантиметра.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

По словам хозяев Стьюи, Робин Хендриксон и Эрика Брэндснесса, они решили обратиться в Книгу рекорда Гиннесса с просьбой зафиксировать длину тела их питомца из-за того, что параметры кота неизменно восхищают и поражают всех их гостей. "Все говорили: 'Ничего себе, какой у вас длинный кот!'", - поделилась воспоминаниями Хендриксон.

Хозяева Стьюи рассказали, что завели мейн-куна в мае 2005 года. В 2008 году они решили обратиться к представителям Книги рекордов, но в тот период Стьюи еще набирал вес и все еще рос, так что в итоге достижение было зафиксировано лишь после того, как процесс роста кота прекратился.

Хендриксон сообщила, что всего в доме проживает пять мейн-кунов. Она отметила, что все они очень разные и не похожи друг на друга. "Вот Стьюи у нас очень милый и общительный парень. Он всем нравится. Ну а кроме того, он заботится о своих четверых товарищах", - подчеркнула заводчица котов.

Предыдущий рекорд длины кошачьего тела также принадлежал мейн-куну и составлял 121,9 сантиметра.

Мейн-куны считаются самыми крупными домашними кошками в мире. У взрослых мейн-кунов мускулистое, длинное и ширококостное тело, большая массивная голова и широкие уши с небольшими острыми кисточками на кончиках. Несмотря на свою мощь и внушительные размеры, мейн-куны очень общительные, дружелюбные и ласковые животные. Такие коты быстро привыкают к своим хозяевам и любят проводить с ними время.

----------


## Sanych

О блин котяра так котяра.

----------


## Irina

*
Бразильская супермодель продемонстрировала в Нью-Йорке бюстгальтер, созданный самим Damiani.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Адриана Лима, 29-летняя звезда, уже давно и очень успешно является лицом одного из самых культовых брендов нижнего белья во всем мире - Victoria's Secret. Среди "ангелов Victoria's Secret" - знаменитые и роскошные модели планеты, но только Лиме удалось примерить самый дорогой бюстгальтер в мире. Стоимость Fantasy Bra - $ 2 млн.

Бюстгальтер является действительно драгоценным. Это разработка ювелира Damiani. Для создания этой роскошной модели бюстгальтера понадобилось 3 000 светлых бриллиантов, общая ценность которых 60 каратов. Кроме того, ювелир использовал светло-голубой сапфир и топазы овальной формы. Вся эта роскошь в оправах из белого золота.

Заметим, что Адриана Лима не впервые демонстрирует драгоценное белье. В 2008 году она примерила на себе белье из черных бриллиантов за $ 5 млн.

----------


## Irina

*Билет с выигрышем в 130 млн евро выбросили в мусор*

Схватив удачу за хвост, не выпускай из рук. Это слишком поздно поняла пенсионерка из Лондона, победительница крупнейшей в Европе лотереи с джек-потом почти в 130 миллионов евро.

Женщина угадала все до единой цифры, и уже пришла забирать деньги, когда выяснилось, что выигрышный билет пропал. Муж победительницы случайно выкинул его вместе с мусором.

Супруги подали в полицию заявление о пропаже, однако уже через несколько дней то же самое сделали ещё тысячи человек по всей Англии.

----------


## Irina

*Жена экс-мэра Москвы скупает недвижимость в Австрии*

Елена БАТУРИНА, супруга Юрия ЛУЖКОВА, отрешенного с поста мэра Москвы «в связи с утратой доверия президента», вовсю обустраивается в Австрии, скупая в этой стране гостиницы и жилые дома. На днях стало известно, что одна из богатейших женщин мира решила также приобрести в собственность красивейший австрийский замок в живописном местечке Вельден.

Один из самых дорогих отелей в австрийском местечке Аурах - «Grand Tirolia» - с огромным полем для гольфа, два собственных дома на альпийских просторах, квартиры в Вене - всей этой заграничной недвижимости, уже принадлежащей чете Лужков - Батурина, Елене Николаевне показалось мало. Жена экс-мэра Москвы положила глаз на красивый замок «Вельден шлосс», находящийся в австрийском городе Вельден и недавно выставленный на торги.

Отель с видом на Альпы В австрийский город Китцбюэль мы приехали ранним утром и, едва сойдя с поезда, начали выяснять подробности об отеле, построенном здесь женой Лужкова.

- Кто же не знает Елену Батурину? Ее часто видят в дорогих бутиках, она покупает самые роскошные вещи из новейших коллекций, - рассказала нам сотрудница магазина одежды фрау Марта.

Мы немного удивились, почему тогда Елена Николаевна всегда ходит в брючных «мужских» костюмах.
- Ее отель - один из самых известных и дорогих, - продолжила собеседница. - Китцбюэль - город, в котором могут себе позволить иметь жилье только богатые люди.

До гостиницы Батуриной мы доехали на автобусе до остановки «Аурах Аувирт», а потом, следуя указателям, 15 минут поднимались пешком в горы. Мимо нас со свистом пролетали местные богатеи на «феррари» и «порше».

Отель «Grand Tirolia» на 82 номера, открывшийся год назад, расположен в красивейшем месте - кругом горы да зеленые поля с пасущимися тучными коровами, мирно позвякивающими колокольчиками. Как оказалось, буренки симментальской высоко удойной породы тоже принадлежат семье Лужкова. Рядом с гостиницей раскинулось поле для гольфа длиной 6092 метра - говорят, только за землю под строительство элитного гольф-клуба компания «Интеко» заплатила 25 млн. евро.
На момент нашего появления игра шла полным ходом. Однако мы напрасно выискивали среди гольфистов знакомую кряжистую фигуру в кепке.

- Лужкова редко увидишь на публике, - просветили нас позже сотрудники соседних отелей. - Он был здесь недавно на свой день рождения. Гуляли с размахом. Фейерверки запускали.

Русских среди сотрудников «Grand Tirolia» нет - обслуга говорит только на немецком и английском. Баннер при входе с названием компании «Интеко» да часы на ресепшене с московским временем - единственное, что напоминает о владелице заведения. Остановиться в отеле оказалось невозможно: все забронировано на месяцы вперед, несмотря на то что самый дешевый номер в 28 кв. м обойдется в 258 евро в сутки. Правда, в эту сумму входят завтрак и ужин. В отеле есть большой открытый бассейн с видом на Альпы, закрытая купальня, SPA-центр, несколько ресторанов. Полюбовавшись на всю эту красоту, мы сняли комнату в соседней гостинице, входящей в список «450 лучших отелей мира», всего за 39 евро за сутки.

Русские вечера

Получить вид на жительство в Австрии - дело сложное.
- Желающих здесь поселиться хоть отбавляй, но просто так дом у нас не купишь. Надо доказать, что у тебя есть крупная фирма, которая приносит доходы Австрии. Плюс ты обязан жить здесь не менее восьми месяцев в году, - объяснил таксист Альберт Кляйн.
- А как же Батурина? - удивились мы. - Она-то в основном жила в Москве.
- Поэтому она построила сначала отель, - продолжил Альберт. - Правительство увидело, что приезжают миллиардеры, что Батурина вкладывает огромные деньги в Австрию. Ей разрешили приобрести еще два дома и квартиры.

Упрочняя репутацию щедрого инвестора, компания «Интеко» ежегодно проводила «Дни России в Баварии», на балы которых приезжали элитные гости из Москвы. В этом году мероприятие не состоялось, хотя Батурину с Лужковым ждали до последнего. А два года назад миллиардерша сделала городку поистине царский подарок: оплатила праздник «Русское Рождество». Привезла ледовые фигуры, каждому входящему в снежный городок подавали чай и рождественский пирог. Однако местные жители все равно ее не жалуют.

- Люди же понимают, откуда деньги у жены вашего градоначальника. Какие бы фрау Елена ни устраивала тут праздники, все знают, зачем она это делает.

Замок в Вельдене

Там же, в Аурахе, супруги купили два дома в деревенском стиле. Стоимость каждого - свыше 10 млн. евро.

- Елена Батурина часто отмечает здесь праздники, - рассказали нам соседи. - На ее фейерверки любуются все местные жители. Приезжает она всегда на черных «мерседесах». И сразу вокруг дома выставляется охрана. Когда ее мужа сняли, тут началось столпотворение - приехало столько журналистов! Теперь, говорят, Батурина подыскивает более укромный дом в Китцбюэле.

Несмотря на пошатнувшееся положение, Елена Николаевна продолжает твердо шагать по альпийской земле. Самая богатая женщина России заинтересовалась замком в Вельдене, выставленным на продажу одним из местных банков. Изумительной красоты здание оценивают в 60 млн. евро. Несмотря на возможные траты в 100 млн. евро, которые понадобятся для перестройки замка-отеля, Батурина уверена, что вложения окупятся сторицей.

Вид на жительство в Австрии

Основанием для получения вида на жительство являются:
• Предпринимательская деятельность
• Семейные отношения с австрийцем (позволяют получить вид на жительство вне квот)
• Учеба
• Частная цель пребывания
• Иные специфические причины

Обязательные условия для получения вида на жительство:
• Постоянный доход
• Медицинская страховка
• Гарантированное место жительства

ПРИМЕЧАНИЯ
Приобретение недвижимости не дает автоматического права на постоянное нахождение в Австрии. Первичный вид на жительство выдается на один год и при отсутствии нарушений продлевается. После пяти лет проживания в стране выдается многолетний вид на жительство.Гражданство Австрии

* Получить официальный вид на жительство, впоследствии дающий право на гражданство, сложно. Даже брак с австрийцем - нелегкий путь к цели. Двойное гражданство вообще не допускается.
* Необходимое условие для получения гражданства - наличие места жительства в стране не менее десяти лет без перерыва. Оно подтверждается регистрацией «Meldezettel».
* 4 и 6 лет проживания в Австрии достаточно для получения гражданства в случае рождения на территории страны либо если вы беженец.

Его можно получить через 6 лет:
• Вы рождены в данной федеральной земле
• Имеете выдающиеся научные, художественные, экономические или спортивные достижения
• Имеете доказательства профессиональной и личной интеграции

Гарантированно получают гражданство:
• Прожившие в Австрии 30 лет
• Доказавшие личную и профессиональную интеграцию через 15 лет пребывания в стране
• Прожившие в стране 10 лет - по усмотрению властей

----------


## Irina

*Мобильные мошенники придумали новый вид обмана*


Новый способ обмана с помощью мобильного телефона придумали мошенники в нашей стране. Об этом своих клиентов спешат предупредить сотовые компании.

Человеку приходит СМС: мол, заявка на перевод денег с вашей банковской карты принята. И телефон для справок. Встревоженный гражданин звонит выяснить. А там ему отвечают, что, вероятно, произошла какая-то ошибка и нужно срочно идти к ближайшему банкомату и под диктовку сотрудника выполнить кое-какие операции, чтобы не потерять своих денег. Человек, не подозревая обмана, делает всё, что ему велят. А именно со своего счёта на чужой мобильный телефон переводит крупную сумму, подчас, несколько тысяч рублей.

Надо чётко понимать, что ни банк, ни сотовый оператор никогда не будут требовать ничего подобного. Это явно преступники.

----------


## Irina

*Почти у всех американских детей к двум годам есть аккаунты в интернете*
По информации размещенной на страницах журнала " Русский репортер ", стараниями родителей 92 % американских детей к двум годам уже есть аккаунты в интернете.

Как вам такая новость?

----------


## Sanych

У моего сына на Одноклассниках личная страница

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, но твой то постарше будет. А вот зачем 2-х летнему ребенку она - не понимаю)

----------


## Sanych

Место застолбить. Ато с таким развитеем сети скоро не останется

----------


## Irina

> Место застолбить. Ато с таким развитеем сети скоро не останется


Думаешь до такого дойдёт?))

----------


## Sanych

Поживём, увидим.

----------


## vova230

> *Мобильные мошенники придумали новый вид обмана*
> 
> 
> Новый способ обмана с помощью мобильного телефона придумали мошенники в нашей стране. Об этом своих клиентов спешат предупредить сотовые компании.
> 
> Человеку приходит СМС: мол, заявка на перевод денег с вашей банковской карты принята. И телефон для справок. Встревоженный гражданин звонит выяснить. А там ему отвечают, что, вероятно, произошла какая-то ошибка и нужно срочно идти к ближайшему банкомату и под диктовку сотрудника выполнить кое-какие операции, чтобы не потерять своих денег. Человек, не подозревая обмана, делает всё, что ему велят. А именно со своего счёта на чужой мобильный телефон переводит крупную сумму, подчас, несколько тысяч рублей.
> 
> Надо чётко понимать, что ни банк, ни сотовый оператор никогда не будут требовать ничего подобного. Это явно преступники.


Мне кто-то 7 тыс. кинул на телефон. Я сказал спасибо и спал спокойно, никуда звонить даже и в мыслях не было. Мне так никто и не позвонил, что возможно ошибка произошла.

----------


## Irina

*Родив ребенка, женщины становятся умнее
*
ВАШИНГТОН, 21 октября. Ученые из Национального института психического здоровья в Мериленде установили, что на второй-четвертой неделе беременности, а также на третьем-четвертом месяце после родов у женщин наблюдается рост серого вещества в некоторых зонах мозга.

Это открытие считают сенсацией, так как ранее считалось, что у человека мозг прекращает расти в 15-16 лет, сообщает Vrach.tv.

Открытый эффект ученые связывают с «гормональной атакой», которой подвергается организм женщины при беременности и родах. Выяснилось также, что опять начинают расти зоны мозга, отвечающие за эмоции, ответственность и способность быстро принимать решения.

Ученые считают, что повышение сообразительности и ответственности у женщины, ставшей матерью, происходит не только по общественной традиции, а также из-за роста областей мозга.

----------


## Irina

*Королевских пингвинов геями делает отсутствие самок*


НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 21 октября. Ученые выяснили, что королевские пингвины, известные тем, что часто формируют гомосексуальные пары, делают это в том случае, когда не могут найти партнера другого пола для спаривания.

Авторы нового исследования наблюдали за колонией королевских пингвинов на антарктическом архипелаге Кергелен. В общей сложности, среди изученных специалистами птиц попытки образовать пары с особями своего пола предпринимали 28,3% пингвинов, сообщает BBC News.  По итогам наблюдений ученые заключили, что птицы образуют крепкие гомосексуальные пары значительно реже, чем было принято считать. Крепким считается такой союз, когда пингвины узнают крики партнера в толпе других пингвинов.

При этом однополые пары часто распадаются в том случае, когда одна или обе птицы находят себе гетеросексуальных партнеров. Ученые несколько раз наблюдали, как пингвины, состоявшие в однополой связи, позже выращивали потомство с партнером другого пола. Авторы работы не исключают, что обилие пар самец-самец является следствием того, что в изученной колонии на одну самку приходилось в среднем 1,65 самца.

До сих пор среди биологов была распространена версия, что пингвины просто не могут отличить самца от самки, так как особи обоих полов окрашены одинаково.

Королевские пингвины часто демонстрируют гомосексуальное поведение в неволе. Самой известной однополой парой пингвинов были Рой и Сайлоу, обитающие в зоопарке Центрального парка Нью-Йорка. Птицы прожили вместе шесть лет и вырастили птенца по имени Танго, который вылупился из оплодотворенного яйца, подложенного пингвинам работниками зоопарка. В 2005 году Сайлоу разорвал отношения с Роем после того, как в зоопарке появилась новая самка по кличке Скрэппи.

----------


## Irina

*Тыква-гигант весит почти 822 кг
*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ВАШИНГТОН, 22 октября. Житель Нью Ричмонда Крис Стивенс вырастил гигантскую тыкву. Представители Книги рекордов Гиннесса подтвердили, что она официально признана самой тяжелой в мире.

Чудо ягода, выращенная в штате Висконсин, весит 821,2 кг, сообщает MigNews. Это на 38,5 кг тяжелее, чем предыдущий рекорд — тыкву весом 782,4 кг вырастили в прошлом году в штате Огайо.

Тыква Стивенса имеет окружность 4,7 метра. Если рекордсменку повернуть боком, она будет выше пояса человека среднего роста.

Стивенс представил свою гигантскую тыкву на празднике урожая в Стиллуотере. По его словам, секрет тыквы-гиганта кроется в точной смеси солнца, дождя, навоза, рыбной эмульсии и водорослей.

----------


## Irina

*Американские ученые назвали возраст, когда приходит счастье*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 24 октября. Пожилые люди, как правило, будут испытывать меньше стресса и беспокойства, чем молодые люди в возрасте от 20 лет. Как сообщают исследователи из университета в Нью-Йорке, результаты работы, в которой приняли участие более 340 тыс. американцев, показали, что жизнь обретает наиболее яркие краски, когда представителям сильного или слабого пола исполняется 50 лет.

Как пишет портал Raut.ru, к этому времени даже различия в благосостоянии не влияют на уровень настроения и удовлетворенности земным существованием.

К такому выводу пришел ведущий специалист доктор-психолог Артур Стоун. По его словам, социальные условия имеют большое значение в жизни, но есть другие факторы, которые оказывают куда сильное воздействие на психо-эмоциональное состояние мужчин и женщин, перешагнувших 50-летний рубеж. Например, в это время мужчин и женщин перестают волновать многие проблемы, либо большая часть из них уже решена. В частности, речь может идти о создании семьи, рождении и воспитании детей, достижении карьеры, материальном обеспечении.

Кроме того, многие заботы и тяготы берут на себя дети. Что касается физиологической стороны, то здесь также наблюдаются положительные моменты, гормональный уровень снижается, и не возникает всплесков эндокринной активности. Все функции организма постепенно замедляются, жизнь становится неторопливой и размеренной. Однако у возраста есть и свои существенные недостатки, такие как хронические заболевания, отмечают медики.

----------


## Sanych

> жизнь обретает наиболее яркие краски, когда представителям сильного или слабого пола исполняется 50 лет.


У нас пока в школу не пошел. Дальше задница.

----------


## Irina

> У нас пока в школу не пошел. Дальше задница.


Это точно. Причём, чем старше, тем она больше.

----------


## Irina

*Британская герцогиня в мемуарах рассказала о том, что в Англии, возможно, живет 70-летний сын Гитлера*

ЛОНДОН, 28 октября. О тайнах британских аристократов рассказывает в мемуарах 90-летняя герцогиня Девонширская. У нее было пять знаменитых сестер, среди которых — близкая подруга фюрера. Как пишет издание «Комсомольская правда», многие неизвестные факты из жизни британской династии Митфордов оставались тайной за семью печатями. Но только что вышла книга «Жди меня. Мемуары младшей сестры Митфорд». В ней автор, она же герцогиня Девонширская, отметив 90-летие, решилась рассказать правду о своей семье.

Потомственная аристократка Дебора встречалась с самыми знаменитыми людьми: Черчиллем, Гитлером, семьей Кеннеди... Такому человеку есть что поведать миру. Но, конечно, главная загадка: родила ли Юнити Митфорд ребенка от фюрера? Вдруг где-то в Альбионе живет 70-летний сын главаря нацистов? Сейчас здешние журналисты и историки вовсю муссируют этот вопрос, отмечает издание.

Герцогиня Дебора Митфорд выждала долгие десятилетия, перед тем как поведать тайны своей семьи. Герцогиня Девонширская не скрывает любви к своей семье, однако вроде бы хочет выглядеть объективной. Тем не менее в ее мемуарах нет ответа на самый интригующий вопрос: насколько далеко зашли отношения Гитлера и Юнити Митфорд? А ведь именно об этом — фильмы, книги, десятки статей, которые появились за последние годы в Альбионе. В них делаются попытки проследить буквально за каждым часом, который провели вместе красотка англичанка и главарь Третьего рейха.

Отметим, что о тесных связях сестер с нацистами рассказывается практически без осуждения.

Герцогиня на презентации книги рассказала, что писала мемуары всю жизнь. В их основе — дневники, которые она вела с детства. И автор, по ее словам, старалась быть честной перед собой и своей семьей.

«Вероятно. О чем-то я могла забыть, что-то упустить. Я — живой человек и к тому же, увы, теперь немолодой. Я писала о том, что видела. А то, что не видела, а лишь слышала, оставила на совести сплетников», — заключила автор книги.

----------


## Irina

*Только 26% российских мужчин не изменяют женам*

МОСКВА, 29 октября. Эксперты заявляют, что примерно 74% российских мужей регулярно и охотно вступают во внебрачные половые связи, по меньшей мере, с одной партнершей.

По данным исследователей, средний «московский» роман на стороне длится от 2 до 3 месяцев и включает в себя 7,5 половых акта и 23 часа общения. Причем большая часть разговоров проходит по телефону, пишет Sex.news.

У каждого четвертого москвича романы длятся от года и до нескольких лет. За 15–20 лет супружеской жизни таких романов случается несколько.

Женщины существенно меньше увлекаются романами на стороне – в три раза меньше. Помимо того, что они больше привязаны к супругу, у них еще и чувство вины гораздо выраженнее. Кроме того, женщин, доживших до зрелого возраста, существенно больше, чем мужчин.

Также ученые отмечают, что все реже измены становятся причиной семейных конфликтов. Если 35 лет назад любая сексуальная неверность, даже не угрожающая существованию семьи, воспринималась большинством жен как неимоверная трагедия, то сегодня такие чрезмерные реакции отечественные сексологи, к которым семейные пары обращаются за консультацией, видят очень редко.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые раскрыли тайну человеческого автопилота*

ВАШИНГТОН, 1 ноября. Ученые из университета Вандербильта заявляют, что опытные машинистки способны печатать, совершенно не следя за пальцами и кнопками на клавиатуре. Данный навык управляется на автопилоте. Именно он позволяет машинистке замечать (или не допускать) ошибки, которые мозг мог бы пропустить, сообщает Science.

«Мы знаем, что некоторые вещи делаем на автопилоте, от ходьбы до выполнения определенных задач, таких как приготовление кофе или печатание на клавиатуре. Но мы, как ученые, не знаем, как люди контролируют свои автопилоты», — сказал ведущий автор нового исследования, профессор психологии Гордон Логан. «Нам удалось выяснить, что в данном случае мыслительный и физический процессы происходят раздельно: за тем, чтобы руки не совершили ошибку, следят они сами, особенно если мозг отдыхает», — добавил он.

По словам профессора, важная особенность их исследования заключается в том, что люди могут исправлять ошибки даже тогда, когда не знают о них.

----------


## Irina

*В немецком городке Шмалькальден образовался кратер глубиной в 25 метров*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ШМАЛЬКАЛЬДЕН, 1 ноября. В небольшом городке Шмалькальден, что в германской земле Тюрингия, неожиданно образовался громадный кратер. Как пишет Правда.ру, местные жители проснулись среди ночи от рева автомобильных сирен. Оказалось, что в яму шириной в 40 и глубиной в 25 метров рухнула машина, и лишь по счастливой случайности, никто не пострадал.

На место происшествия немедленно прибыли сотрудники полиции и службы спасения, которые оцепили гигантскую воронку. Жители близлежащих домов были срочно эвакуированы.

«Земля в буквальном смысле разверзлась под ногами около трех часов ночи. Если бы это произошло днем, вряд ли удалось бы избежать жертв. Мы уже объявили, что до полного выяснения причин природной катастрофы людям придется временно выехать из города. Местные власти готовы предоставить им приют», — проинформировали представители местных правоохранительных органов.

Как сообщает «Российская газета», власти приняли решение привлечь для обследования местности вертолет, который позволит с помощью детальной воздушной съемки определить размер кратера. По предварительным данным специалистов горного ведомства, обрушение грунта может быть связано с тем, что когда-то в этой местности проводилась интенсивная добыча соли. Грунтовые воды дали толчок к образованию опасного оползня.

Напомним, 2 июня в Гватемале в самом центре столицы образовался огромный провал диаметром около 30 м и глубиной более 60. Дыра целиком поглотила трехэтажное здание и небольшой дом, стоящий рядом.

По словам очевидцев, погиб один человек. Жители города считают, во всем виновата плохая дренажная система. В то время в центральной Америке бушевал тропический циклон «Агата», который принес на материк сильные дожди, вызвал наводнения и оползни.

----------


## Sanych

Где-то похожий в южной америке по моему не так давно был. А всё инопланетники свои пушки пристреливают, прицелы корректируют

----------


## Irina

*Женщине для хорошего настроения необходимы извинения мужчины*

ВАШИНГТОН, 2 ноября. Американские ученые в ходе исследования выяснили, что чем чаще мужчина приносит извинения за свои проступки, тем лучше самочувствие женщины.

Участниц разделили на две группы и попросили в точности выполнять ряд заданий, сообщает Vrach.tv. При работе над заданиями женщин подгоняли, используя грубые выражения. В конце эксперимента с одной группой побеседовали и извинились за невежливое обращение. Вторая группа участниц осталась без извинений.

Женщины, которые получили извинения, чувствовали себя намного лучше, чем те, у кого прощения не просили. Психологи уверены, что извиняясь за свое некрасивое поведение, мужчина нормализирует давление и сердечный ритм своей партнерше.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», ученые из университета Ватерлоо заявили, что мужчины приносят извинения значительно реже женщин. Эксперты выяснили, что и те, и другие с равной степенью вероятности принесут извинения или будут ожидать извинений, если сочтут инцидент заслуживающим их. Разница в том, что женщины определяют такие случаи гораздо чаще мужчин.

----------


## Irina

_Мусульманин случайно развелся с женой по Skype
_
КАТАР, 2 ноября. Мусульманин, проживающий в Катаре, случайно развелся со своей супругой во время беседы по Skype.

Во время разговора со своей женой мужчина в шутку три раза повторил слово «талак». В переводе с арабского означает «я развожусь с тобой», сообщает радиостанция «Маяк». Однако реальных намерений расторгнуть брак у него не было.

Проблема заключается в том, что, согласно исламским законам, слово «развод», сказанное мужем жене три раза, означает, что брак между супругами расторгнут. Для того, чтобы вступить в повторный брак, остроумному супругу придется ждать, пока его теперь уже бывшая жена выйдет замуж за другого человека, вступит с ним в близкие отношения, а затем разведется. Все это займет как минимум полгода.

----------


## Irina

*Упав из окна с 8-го этажа, ребенок приземлился в руки прохожего-врача*

ПАРИЖ, 3 ноября. Упав из окна с высоты 8-го этажа, полуторагодовалый ребенок чудесным образом остался жив.

Оставшись ненадолго без присмотра родителей, малыш выпал из окна квартиры жилого дома на востоке Парижа, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

На первом этаже здания расположено кафе, матерчатый навес над этим заведением спас ребенку жизнь, послужив своего рода “амортизатором” при падении. По счастливому стечению обстоятельств именно в этот момент мимо заведения проходил молодой человек, сумевший мгновенно среагировать и поймать дитя, свалившееся ему на голову.

“Это просто случайность. Я оказался в нужном месте в нужное время. Очень рад за спасенного ребенка”, – прокомментировал свои действия сам герой. Отметим, он оказался врачом по профессии и сразу же до приезда “скорой” определил, что малыш совсем не пострадал.

Как отметил один из очевидцев, спаситель “наверняка много лет занимался регби, чтобы развить такую реакцию”. Другие свидетели происшествия сразу же поспешили на помощь сестре выпавшего из окна младенца: трехлетняя девочка опасно высунулась из того же окна, наблюдая за происходящим.

Причины происшедшего в настоящее время расследует полиция, у которой имеются вопросы к родителям детей, оставивших их без присмотра.

----------


## Sanych

> _Мусульманин случайно развелся с женой по Skype
> _
> КАТАР, 2 ноября. Мусульманин, проживающий в Катаре, случайно развелся со своей супругой во время беседы по Skype.
> 
> Во время разговора со своей женой мужчина в шутку три раза повторил слово «талак». В переводе с арабского означает «я развожусь с тобой», сообщает радиостанция «Маяк». Однако реальных намерений расторгнуть брак у него не было.
> 
> Проблема заключается в том, что, согласно исламским законам, слово «развод», сказанное мужем жене три раза, означает, что брак между супругами расторгнут. Для того, чтобы вступить в повторный брак, остроумному супругу придется ждать, пока его теперь уже бывшая жена выйдет замуж за другого человека, вступит с ним в близкие отношения, а затем разведется. Все это займет как минимум полгода.


Мдя, вот так всё просто. 3 раза и свобода

----------


## Irina

Просто то просто, но если пошутил - труба дело)))

----------


## Sanych

Сказали назад можно забрать, только после того как...

----------


## Irina

выйдет снова замуж и разведется))  Дошутился мужик))  Теперь неизвестно кому хуже))  Опять свадьба, калым и т.д.

----------


## Sanych

Там между выйдет и разведётся ещё одно условие стоит

----------


## Irina

ну естественно - брак на востоке без супружеского долга считается недействительным))

----------


## Irina

*Костюм на Хэллоуин привел американца в тюрьму*

ВАШИНГТОН, 3 ноября. Американца арестовали из-за костюма, который он использовал на Хэллоуин.

Одним из элементов костюма 20-летнего Лоренса Маркила Роджерса была красная бандана, полностью закрывавшая его лицо, сообщает The Independent. Полиция остановила молодого человека и потребовала снять маску. Дело в том, что в Северной Каролине (а также в 17 других штатах) действуют запрет, согласно которым лица старше 16 лет не имеют права носить маски и колпаки, скрывающие лица. Это связано с тем, что колпаки носили члены «Ку-клукс-клана», желавшие остаться не узнанными. Запрет был принят еще в 1953 году.

Роджерс, вероятно, повторно надел бандану, после чего и был арестован. В настоящее время нарушитель находится в тюрьме. Его могут отпустить после внесения залога в размере $7500.

----------


## Sanych

*Всемирный день мужчин отмечается сегодня*

Всемирный день мужчин отмечается в первую субботу ноября. Этот день (Men`s World Day) был учрежден в 2000 году по инициативе магистрата Вены (Австрия) и руководства отделения ООН в Вене. Бывший президент СССР Михаил Горбачев, к которому организаторы праздника обратились за поддержкой, был избран Президентом Всемирного дня мужчин. 

Праздник, прежде всего, направлен на то, чтобы поддержать мужское население, так как демографическая статистика в последние годы неутешительна по всему миру. Не является исключением и Беларусь. В нашей стране на 1000 мужчин приходится 1143 женщины (в городах – 1148, в сельской местности - 1128 женщин). В общей численности населения Беларуси мужчин менее половины - 46,7%. На половозрастную структуру населения большое влияние оказывает продолжительность жизни мужчин и женщин. Разница между этими показателями сохраняется довольно существенная - в 2006 году она была 11,9 лет (продолжительность жизни мужчины - 63,6 лет, женщины - 75,5 лет), в 2007 году - 11,7 лет (у мужчин - 64,5, у женщин - 76,2 года). А среди белорусских долгожителей представительницы слабого пола преобладают с 6-кратным перевесом: на 1 октября 100-летнюю возрастную планку преодолели 583 женщины и 96 мужчин, причем в возрастной группе старше 110 лет - только женщины (их 13). Кстати, в Беларуси больше рождается мальчиков, чем девочек. Так, в 2007 году появились на свет 53,3 тыс. мальчиков и 50,1 тыс. девочек, в 2006-м - соответственно 49,8 тыс. и 46,9 тыс., в 2005-м - 46,4 тыс. и 44,1 тыс. 

Всемирных торжеств по случаю праздника мужчин пока не проводится, но выдающимся представителям сильной половины человечества вручается "Всемирная мужская премия". Этой награды удостаиваются деятели политики, науки, бизнеса, культуры, искусства. Поощряются люди, которые своим поведением, моральными принципами, мужеством, профессиональными достижениями подают положительный пример. Каждому лауреату вручается уменьшенная бронзовая копия роденовского "Мыслителя".

В числе лауреатов премии в разные годы были папа римский Иоанн Павел II, тележурналист Ларри Кинг, модельер Карл Лагерфельд, председатель правления концерна "Сименс" Генрих фон Пирер, экс-президент Польши Лех Валенса, музыкант Пол Маккартни, певцы Лучано Паваротти, Хосе Каррерас, немецкий политик Ганс Дитрих Геншер, режиссеры Стивен Спилберг и Роман Полански, звезда поп-музыки Майкл Джексон и медиамагнат Тэд Тернер, актеры Майкл Дуглас, Морган Фримен, Ален Делон, а также многие другие известные личности.

----------


## SDS

Телеканал отказался поздравлять Лукашенко песней «Последняя осень» 

17:10, — Культура

Солигорчанин Павел Батуев хотел поздравить правителя с праздником 7 ноября песней ДДТ «Последняя осень»....

----------


## Sanych

*В Польше возвели самую большую статую Иисуса Христа*


В Польше завершилось возведение самой высокой в мире статуи Иисуса Христа, сообщает Associated Press. В субботу в городе Свебодзин на границе с Германией при большом скоплении местных жителей был установлен последний элемент скульптуры - голова Христа с двухметровой короной.

По данным создателей, высота монумента, включая пьедестал, составляет 51 метр. При этом высота Христа-Спасителя в Рио-де-Жанейро, который послужил прототипом статуи в Свебодзине, составляет 38 метров.

О намерении возвести статую, которая, по мнению местных жителей, способствовала бы увеличению туристического потока, было заявлено еще в середине 2007 года. Сроком окончания строительства тогда назывался конец того же года, однако проект столкнулся со всевозможными трудностями, в основном бюрократического толка, отмечает AP. Окончательная сборка статуи из уже готовых частей была назначена на начало текущей недели, однако откладывалась ввиду сильного ветра. В субботу утром выяснилось, что кран, который должен был поднять руки Христа, недостаточно для этого мощен, что вызвало новую задержку - на этот раз в несколько часов.

----------


## Irina

Туристов конечно привлечет такая статуя)

----------


## Sanych

Да я и бы и сам посмотрел в живую.

----------


## Irina

Жаль далековато от границы - можно было бы посмотреть)

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
границы не железобетонные, иногда меняются
дай Бог до светлых перемен дожить

----------


## Irina

*На смену женским дезодорантам придут наночастицы*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 6 ноября. Специалисты в области высоких технологий под руководством профессора Бриджа Моудгиля, разработали новый способ борьбы с неприятными запахами, который, как ожидается, станет достойной альтернативой антиперспирантам или освежителям воздуха.

Как пишет Raut.ru, новинка не просто маскирует запахи, как делают большинство известных в настоящее время средств, но воздействует на источник, подавляя их распространение.

Средство, созданное на основе нанотехнологий, действует приблизительно в два раза более эффективно, чем любое другое. Новая текстура состоит из наночастиц диоксида кремния. Размер каждой частицы можно определить как одну пятидесятитысячную часть толщины человеческого волоса. Каждая частица сверху покрыта тонким слоем меди. Данный металл обладает уникальными антибактериальными и адсорбирующими свойствами.

В процессе исследования ученые сравнили новый состав с так называемым золотым стандартом среди средств по борьбе с неприятными запахами – активированным углем. В помещения, где находились вещества, пустили едкий газ с крайне неприятным для человека запахом – этилмеркаптан. Диоксид кремния, покрытый медью, впитал запах вдвое быстрее и эффективнее, чем уголь.

В скором времени ученые надеются представить средство на основе нефти, которое сможет удалять пятна, даже от свежей серы, и будет обладать способностью уничтожать бактерии.

Напомним, ранее ученые из Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов обнаружили, что запах женского тела зависит от потребляемых продуктов питания.

Оказалось, что созданию приятного аромата женского тела способствует употребление продуктов, содержащих много клетчатки. Это цельные злаки, овощи, зелень, соевые продукты, орехи.

А вот запахи женского тела, которые не привлекают и даже способны оттолкнуть людей, появляются в результате употребления продуктов бедных клетчаткой, насыщенных жирами и простыми углеводами. Это сахар, белая мука и готовая пища из фастфудов, богатая гидрогенизированными жирами.

----------


## Irina

*В закоулках компьютерной клавиатуры процветают более 400 видов бактерий*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 6 ноября. Ученые из университета штата Аризона (США) выяснили, что в закоулках компьютерной клавиатуры, уж не говоря о ее поверхности, процветают более 400 видов бактерий. Это в три с половиною раза превосходит число бактерий, ежедневно разгуливающих лишь по поверхности тела человека, отмечает Vrach.TV.

По словам специалистов, микроорганизмы из клавиатур опасней иных микробов тем, что их мы поглощаем вместе с едой, которой подкрепляем свои силы во время работы рядом со своими компьютерами

Ученые рекомендуют отказаться от манеры перекусывать на рабочем месте над компьютерной клавиатурой, а также советуют протирать дезинфицирующими салфетками трубки телефонов, клавиатуры и поверхность рабочего стола.

Ранее американские ученые выяснили, что на кнопках лифтов находится примерно в 35 раз больше бактерий, чем на стульчаке среднестатистического общественного туалета: на одном квадратном сантиметре кнопки находится в среднем 313 колониеобразующих единиц (КОЕ) бактерий. Для сравнения, на соответствующей площади среднестатистического стульчака можно обнаружить в среднем восемь КОЕ.

В ходе анализа также выяснилось, что среди микробов на кнопках лифтов зачастую присутствуют болезнетворные бактерии, в основном кишечной группы.

А специалисты-инфекционисты из отделения микробиологии Манчестерского университета установили, что на поверхности мобильного телефона микробов в пять раз больше, чем на сидении унитаза. На корпусе электронного устройства инфекционисты обнаружили богатый выбор — от сальмонелл и кишечной палочки до зловещих стрептококков и золотистых стафилококков. В том случае, если пользователь мобильника здоров, серьезных проблем у него не возникает, так как организм человека достаточно хорошо приспособлен для сожительства с немалым количеством микробов. Но если мобильник находится в руках у больного или ослабленного человека, последствия могут быть самыми неприятными.

----------


## Irina

*Британец, поджаривший кошку в микроволновке, сядет в тюрьму*

ЛОНДОН, 6 ноября. Британец Колин Шерлок приговорен к тюремному заключению за то, что посадил в микроволновку собственную кошку.

Как сообщает BBC, в суде Шерлок признал себя виновным в жестоком обращении с животным, а именно в том, что без необходимости причинил кошке страдания.

Дело в отношении 44-летнего англичанина было заведено после того, как в распоряжении правоохранительных органов попала сделанная мобильным телефоном запись, на которой мужчина сначала поместил свою черно-белую кошку Рокси на восемь секунд в микроволновку.

Этим живодер не ограничился. Далее он посал кошку сначала на семь секунд в крутящийся барабан стиральной машины, потом на 20 секунд в холодильник и, наконец, окунул в таз с водой.

Один из посмотревших это видео граждан (Шерлок отослал запись двум приятелям) подал заявление в полицию, которая быстро нашла преступника по характерной татуировке.

Адвокаты пытались доказать, что Шерлок был пьян и крайне стыдится содеянного. Но суд приговорил живодера к 126 дням тюрьмы, а также запретил ему в течение 10 лет заводить любое домашнее животное.

Рокси отправлена в приют, где восстанавливается от психологической травмы. После того, как животное успокоится, ей найдут новый дом. С нормальными любящими хозяевами.

Напомним, это не первый случай издевательства над домашними питомцами в Великобритании, получивший огласку. Так в августе полиция взяла под охрану дом жительницы Ковентри, после того, как женщина запихнула кошку в мусорный контейнер. Правоохранители уберегали живодерку от защитников животных, которые сыпали угрозы в ее адрес.

«Я действительно не понимаю, что со всеми такое случилось — это же просто кошка», — сказала в интервью газете Sun 45-летняя Мэри Бэйл. «Я не знаю, что вдруг на меня нашло, но мне показалось, что будет забавно запихнуть кошку в мусорку, которая стояла рядом со мной», — добавила она.

Владелец кошки Дэррил Мэнн установил камеры слежения после того, как хулиганы повредили его машину. Когда его кошка пропала, он решил просмотреть записи, что в итоге и помогло ему найти животное в контейнере.

На видеозаписи Мэнн и его жена Стефани увидели женщину средних лет, которая сначала погладила Лолу, а потом взяла ее за шкирку и кинула в мусорку, закрыв крышку.

Пара выложила запись на YouTube, а также создала группу на Facebook под названием «Помогите найти женщину, которая запихнула мою кошку в мусорку». Видео вызвало волну возмущения со стороны любителей животных и привело к началу расследования случившегося Королевским обществом по предотвращению жестокого обращения с животными.

Хозяин кошки сообщил, что, хотя Лола и очень устала из-за пережитого, но все же с ней все в порядке.

----------


## Irina

*Sharp анансировала первые «гуглофоны» с 3D-дисплеями*

ТОКИО, 7 ноября. Sharp представила два «гуглофона» с 3D-дисплеями. Как сообщает «Компьюлента», модели Galapagos 003SH и 005SH будут продаваться только в Японии – у местного сотового оператора SoftBank. Купить первую новинку можно будет в декабре этого года, вторую – в феврале следующего.

Оба смартфона оборудованы 3,8-дюймовым сенсорным ASV-дисплеем (Sharp Advanced Super View TFT) с разрешением 480×800 точек (WVGA) и поддержкой технологии «мультитач», который позволяет просматривать «объемную» картинку без специальных очков. Экран, по всей видимости, использует эффект барьера параллакса: на нем формируются две незначительно различающиеся картинки для левого и правого глаза, и если пользователь находится прямо против дисплея, то изображение кажется объемным.

Модель Sharp Galapagos 003SH наделена 9,6-мегапиксельной камерой на ПЗС-матрице с автофокусным объективом и функцией записи HD-видео в формате 720p, 400 Мб встроенной памяти, а также модулями Bluetooth, Wi-Fi и GPS. В основе смартфона – гигагерцевый процессор семейства Qualcomm Snapdragon. Программная платформа — Android 2.2.

Sharp Galapagos 005SH имеет выдвижную QWERTY-клавиатуру (формфактор «боковой слайдер»), 512 Мб памяти и камеру с 8-мегапиксельной матрицей. На этом различия заканчиваются.

Смартфоны будут поставляться с семью фильмами в 3D-формате, включая «Шрек навсегда» и «Гадкий я». Помимо этого, покупатели получат семь «объемных» игр — к примеру, Mega Man, Resident Evil: Degeneration и Ghosts «n Goblins: Gold Knights разработки Capcom.

----------


## Irina

*Россияне не хотят быть родителями из-за инфантилизма*

МОСКВА, 8 ноября. Около 7% россиян вообще не хотят иметь детей. Правда, по сравнению с США, в России не все так уж безнадежно. Согласно данным недавно проведенного опроса, 44% американцев не хотят быть родителями.

Психологи утверждают, что стремление к бездетности — это главный признак инфантилизма, сообщает Mail. Другими словами, человек избегает ответственности и не желает отягощать себя никакими жизненными трудностями.

Также эксперты говорят, что нежелание иметь детей — заявления, по большей части, притворные. За редким исключением, женщины, утверждающие, что не хотят быть матерями, в действительности так совсем не считают. Иногда они просто не уверены в себе, своем мужчине или своей жизни.

----------


## SDS

Надо быть уверенными  в президентах
У них дети - напрямую  без матерей появляются

----------


## Irina

*Всю пользу зеленого чая ученые соберут в одну таблетку*

МОСКВА, 8 ноября. Ученые Института биохимической физики им.Н.М.Эмануэля РАН намерены создать на основе зеленого чая мощное лекарство от рака. Идея возникла после того, как специалисты проанализировали болезнь в местах, где популярен этот напиток.

В районах, где пьют не менее 3-10 чашек зеленого чая в день, реже болеют раком пищевода, желудка, толстой кишки, молочной железы и яичников. И все это благодаря биологически активным веществам зеленого чая — катехинам, сообщает «МК». Отметим, противоопухолевое действие катехинов было проверено на клеточных культурах и лабораторных животных давно. Но теперь выяснилось, что эти вещества активируют в организмах живых существ клеточный фермент, обезвреживающий канцерогены, способствующие развитию рака.

Несмотря на то, что экстракт зеленого чая уже создан, ученые из ИБФ РАН уверены, что для достижения настоящего лекарственного эффекта дозу катехинов надо увеличить как минимум в 10 раз. Тогда человеку не придется пить по 10 чашек напитка в день. Достаточно будет проглотить одну маленькую “зеленую” таблетку. В настоящее время исследователи подбирают необходимую концентрацию катехинов для будущего лекарства.

----------


## SDS

когда уже болезни одолеем?

----------


## Sanych

*Президент поздравил и наградил Олега Меньшикова*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Президент России Дмитрий Медведев подписал указ о награждении Олега Меньшикова Орденом Почета.

Актеру театра и кино, художественному руководителю и режиссеру "Театрального товарищества 814", народному артисту России сегодня исполняется 50 лет.

Дмитрий Медведев поздравил актера с юбилеем. "Ваш творческий путь – это пример преданности актерскому искусству и лучшим традициям отечественной культуры. И на театральной сцене, и на съемочной площадке Вас отличают талант, темпераментная игра и умение глубоко "вжиться" в роль", - цитирует ИТАР-ТАСС текст поздравительной телеграммы. - Эти качества принесли Вам широкое профессиональное признание и искреннюю любовь миллионов зрителей".

Выпускник театрального училища имени Щепкина, Меньшиков начал работать в Малом театре, а затем в Центральном театре Советской Армии, где удачно выступил в роли Иволгина в "Идиоте" Достоевского. За роль Есенина в постановке Лондонского театра "Когда она танцевала" актер получил премию Британской академии искусств.

Сенсацией жизни театральной Москвы стал спектакль в постановке Меньшикова "Горе от ума", где он сыграл Чацкого.

Одной из первых ролей в кино стала работа в 1981 году в фильме "Родня" Никиты Михалкова. Спустя десятилетие у актера и режиссера сложился успешный тандем: в свет вышли "Утомленные солнцем" и "Сибирский цирюльник".

Не менее ярким он был и в других лентах, среди которых "Покровские ворота", "Мой любимый клоун", "Кавказский пленник", "Восток-Запад" и "Статский советник".

----------


## Sanych

*8 ноября Мы начинаем КВН!*

В 2001 году 8 ноября Россия и некоторые страны СНГ впервые в истории отметили Международный день КВН.

Идея праздника была предложена президентом международного клуба КВН Александром Масляковым. Дата празднования была выбрана в честь годовщины первой игры Клуба веселых и находчивых, вышедшей в эфир 8 ноября 1961 года.

Правила игры в КВН знакомы многим зрителям и болельщикам — приветствие, разминка, СТЭМ, БРИЗ, музыкальный конкурс, домашнее задание — вот только некоторые составляющие этой искрометной и активной игры.

Международный день КВН пока не включен в реестр всемирных праздников ООН, как, впрочем, до сих он не стал официальным праздником в России. Но, учитывая размах КВН-движения в странах бывшего Советского Союза, а также то, что веселые и находчивые играют под эгидой Международного союза КВН — этого нельзя исключать.

Для КВН-щиков игра — это вторая работа, чуть-чуть бизнес, и, наверное, судьба. Для зрителей КВН — яркое и незабываемое шоу. Может быть, кто-то из читателей «Календаря событий» сам играл в КВН — расскажите, нам всем невероятно интересно!

----------


## Irina

*Ноутбуки признали причиной бесплодия у мужчин*

Мужчинам вредно работать за ноутбуком, держа его на коленях, установили американские исследователи. Тепло, выделяемое компьютером, негативно влияет на способность мужчины к продолжению рода.

Исследователи из Университета штата Нью-Йорк установили, что у мужчин, которые держат ноутбук на коленях, могут наблюдаться нарушения репродуктивной функции. Об этом пишет Reghardware.

Тепло, выделяемое ноутбуком, утверждают ученые, приводит к перегреву яичек. Перегрев негативно сказывается на качестве вырабатываемой спермы, что, в свою очередь, может повлиять на способность мужчины стать отцом.

Исследователи привлекли к участию в испытаниях 29 мужчин. Было установлено, что после 10-15 минут держания ноутбука на коленях температура мошонки у испытуемых повышается на 2,5 градуса.

Уролог Йелим Шейнкин (Yelim Sheynkin), который руководил исследованием, заявил, что держать ноутбук на коленях «небезопасно» для мужчин. По данным других исследований, на способности мужчины к продолжению рода негативно сказывается повышение температуры мошонки даже на один градус, рассказал он.

----------


## Sanych

*10 ноября отмечается Всемирный день молодежи*, который установлен в честь основания Всемирной федерации демократической молодежи (ВФДМ) (World Federation of Democratic Youth, WFDY). Это событие произошло на проходившей 29 октября — 10 ноября 1945 года в Лондоне Всемирной конференции молодежи.

Эта историческая конференция была созвана по инициативе Всемирного совета молодежи, который был создан во время второй мировой войны для борьбы с фашизмом. Впервые на конференцию собрались представители международного молодежного движения, которое объединяло более 30 миллионов молодых людей разных политических идеологий и религий, молодежь более 63 национальностей. 

С тех пор международное объединение молодежных организаций — это центр международного демократического молодежного движения, объединяющий молодежь всего мира без различия политических и религиозных взглядов, расовой и национальной принадлежности.

ВФДМ ведет борьбу за мир, права молодежи, независимость народов, интернациональное сплочение прогрессивной молодежи; против колониализма, неоколониализма, фашизма и расизма.

----------


## Irina

*В стрессовых ситуациях люди громче стучат по клавиатуре
*

Ученые провели исследование. Добровольцев разделили на три группы, разместили в разные кабинеты и попросили напечатать текст.

Первая группа участников работала в аудитории, где не было раздражающих факторов, сообщает Vrach.tv. Вторая группа испытуемых должна была напечатать текст в помещение, где ссорились парень с девушкой. А третья группа печатала под звуки автомобильных сигнализаций.

В результате оказалось, что ритмичность печатания на компьютере представителей второй и третьей групп была агрессивной, а стук по клавишам был коротким и быстрым. Эксперимент доказал, что ритмичность набора текста зависит от уровня стресса человека любого возраста.

----------


## Irina

*Женщины седеют из-за регулярного окрашивания волос*

Европейские ученые утверждают, что чем раньше женщины начинают прибегать к окрашиванию волос, тем раньше они сталкиваются с проблемой потери волосами цвета и седины.

У 99% женщин, которые начинают красить волосы в период с 17 до 25 лет, первая седина в волосах проявляется примерно через три года с начала регулярного окрашивания, сообщает Israland. С каждым последующим окрашиванием седых волос становится все больше.

Основной причиной седины специалисты называют воздействие химического комплекса красок на природные вещества, отвечающие за насыщенность цвета волос. Первым признаком того, что у женщины вскоре обнаружится седина, следует считать потерю насыщенности «родного» цвета.

----------


## Irina

*Американская собака съела деньги футбольного клуба*

ВАШИНГТОН, 10 ноября. Собака президента футбольного клуба западного Сиэтла Билла Фрая съела $1200.

По словам мужчины, он вернулся домой и обнаружил на столе 50-долларовую купюру, сообщает UPI. Сначала Фрай решил, что ему повезло и деньги являются заначкой, о которой он забыл. Однако позже он обнаружил, что куда-то пропал конверт с пожертвованиями родителей детей-участников клуба.

Всего в конверте находилось в общей сложности $1500: $600 наличностью и $900 в виде чеков. Позже Фрай обнаружил около $300, которые собака закопала во дворе. По всей видимости, 50-долларовая купюра тоже выпала из конверта.

Клочки остальных купюр и чеков Билл заметил в экскрементах своего пса.

Деньги, находившиеся в конверте, были собраны на нужды клуба. Билл Фрай заявил, что сам возместит 600 долларов, и выразил надежду, что родители участников клуба оформят новые чеки.

----------


## Irina

*Интернет-магазин выставил на продажу «Справочник педофила»*

ВАШИНГТОН, 11 ноября. Крупнейший в мире интернет-магазин Amazon оказался в центре скандала, поскольку в числе электронных текстов, выставленных на продажу с его помощью, оказался сборник советов педофилам. Как передает BBC, текст под названием «Справочник педофила о любви и удовольствии: правила поведения любителей детей» продает автор произведения. По его мнению, общество неправильно понимает педофилов и пытается дать им советы о том, как не нарушать закон.

Отметим, что сайт Amazon позволяет пользователям торговать своими собственными произведениями и получает процент от прибыли. При этом он не определяет, какие именно материалы считаются оскорбительными, и ограничивается довольно расплывчатой формулировкой.

Перед тем, как выставить те или иные произведения на продажу, авторы должны согласиться с набором правил, которые в том числе запрещают публикацию оскорбительных материалов.

Появление на Amazon сборника советов педофилам вызвало протесты многих пользователей. Некоторые даже пригрозили начать бойкот сайта в случае, если доступ к этому тексту не будет закрыт.

Так, один из пользователей сайта заявил, что собственными глазами видел, какой вред приносят детям такие люди, как автор этой книги и его потенциальные читатели.

«Поэтому я был очень встревожен, когда увидел такую книгу «на прилавке», — написал он.

В ответ администрация сайта подчеркнула, что не приемлет цензуру.

В частности, в сообщении интернет-магазина говорится, что «Amazon не поддерживает и не пропагандирует ненависть или уголовные преступления, однако мы выступаем за право каждого человека самостоятельно принимать решения относительно своих покупок».

Скандальная книга продается в виде текста, который можно читать при помощи устройства Kindle.

----------


## Irina

*Британские интернет-пользователи не смогут пьяными заходить в соцсети*

ЛОНДОН, 12 ноября. В британском секторе мирового интернета появилась новинка, не позволяющая пользователю работать в нетрезвом состоянии в социальных сетях, включая Facebook и Twitter.

Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на «Дейли телеграф», тем самым британские специалисты пытаются защитить граждан от «направления в интернет в состоянии алкогольного опьянения информации, включая визуальной, о которой отправитель будет впоследствии сожалеть».

Тест на трезвость включает проведение курсором длинной прямой черты на экране. Если пользователю это не удается сделать, то специальная программа блокирует доступ к операциям, предусматривающим отправку сообщений.

Еще один тест — написание слов в обратном порядке — справа налево.

Подобная программа на компьютере устанавливается добровольно каждым желающим.

----------


## Irina

*Португальский дизайнер «прокачал» обычную ручку*

ЛИССАБОН, 13 ноября. Португальский дизайнер Филипе Лима представил новый концепт электронной ручки Rollpen с новой интересной функцией.

Идея проста — во время письма на бумаге данный экземпляр еще и сохраняет рукописный текст в памяти устройства. Более того, на борту устройства присутствуют беспроводные модули с поддержкой подключения к Интернету; то есть написанный текст можно не только сохранить локально, но и опубликовать онлайн, если возникнет такая необходимость.

Для управления устройством на его корпусе имеется небольшой сенсорный дисплей, пишет 3dnews.

----------


## Irina

*Новая программа восстановит утраченные файлы*

МОСКВА, 13 ноября. Вышла новая версия мощной программы для восстановления удаленных файлов. Recover My Files 4.6.8 может восстанавливать документы, графические файлы, музыкальные и видеофайлы, архивы.

Программа умеет восстанавливать файлы, которые были удалены из корзины, а также те, которые были утрачены в результате форматирования жесткого диска, из-за вируса или действия червя, неожиданного выключения компьютера, «зависания» программы, пишет 3dnews.

У программы много опций для поиска во временных папках, и она может даже обнаруживать и восстанавливать файлы, которые никогда не были сохранены.

Recover My Files — утилита для восстановления удаленных файлов. Особенность — простота использования за счет «мастера», делающего процесс восстановления очень легким. Поддерживает работу с файловыми системами FAT12, FAT16, FAT32 и NTFS. Без регистрации программа работает в демо-режиме, лишь показывая свои возможности.

----------


## vova230

Я что-то слабо доверяю таким програмам. Что-то не получается у меня восстановить нужные файлы, а всякая ерунда восстанавливается.

----------


## Irina

*Растения могут общаться при помощи грибного «интернета»*

ПЕКИН, 15 ноября. Биологи выяснили, что растения могут передать сигналы друг другу при помощи сетей симбиотических грибов. Такой грибной «интернет» они используют для предупреждения о нападении врагов: болезнетворных микробов и растительноядных животных.

Как передает Cnews, будучи заранее предупрежденными о нападении на своих соседей, другие растения начинают выделять вещества, убивающие паразитов или портящие вкус растения. Но подобная защита — вещь энергетически затратная, так что применять ее желательно только в моменты опасности.

Ранее уже было известно, что растения могут посылать друг другу химические сигналы по воздуху, предупреждая об опасности. Группой китайских ученых впервые была обнаружена еще одна сигнальная система: сеть симбиотических грибов.

Почти все растения дружат с грибами, которые образуют тонкую белую сеть на их корнях — микоризу. Грибная сеть эффективно поглощает воду и минералы, отдавая часть улова растению, взамен грибы получают от него питательные вещества — углеводы, аминокислоты и фитогормоны. Плотная грибная сеть объединяет корни отдельных растений, живущих по соседству, и это позволяет им использовать ее для передачи сигналов.

Чтобы это доказать, китайские ученые использовали несколько пар ростков томата, соединенных грибной сетью. Для контроля использовались такие же растения, но грибной сети ученые вырасти не дали. Исследователи заражали грибком одно из растений, потом, через 65 часов, заражали другое и смотрели на его устойчивость к заболеванию.

Оказалось, что при наличии грибной связи, второе растение было менее подвержено болезни и если все-таки заболевало, переносило это легче, чем томаты-одиночки.

«Это очень надежная система, которая делает возможным перемещение сигнальных белков на расстояние многих метров», — говорит Дэн Дюрал (Dan Durall), канадский биолог, обнаруживший в 2009 году гигантскую грибную сеть, охватившую целый лес. Поскольку сеть соединяет самые разные растения, он предполагает, что в коммуникации могут вступать даже растения разных видов.

----------


## Sanych

"До чего дошел прогресс, до невиданных чудес"

----------


## Irina

*Just5: стильный «бабушкофон»*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Мобильники марки Just5 появились на отечественных прилавках около года назад. В отличие от других «телефонных» брендов, Just5 изначально сфокусировался на узком сегменте простых GSM-телефонов с минимальным функционалом и упором на эргономику.

По замыслу разработчиков, целевой аудиторией должны были стать люди пожилого возраста и те, кто имеет проблемы со зрением. Для этого кнопки телефонов сделали очень крупными и увеличили размер символов на дисплее.

Однако Just5 также удобен и в качестве «второго» телефона (например, в поездке или в отпуске), поскольку при отсутствии большого экрана энергопотребление удалось значительно снизить и заряда аккумулятора легко хватает на 3-4 дня. Поэтому телефоны Just5 часто выбирают в качестве недорогого, но оригинального и нужного подарка.

Стоит отметить два необычных решения, также ориентированные на пенсионеров. Это, во-первых, зарядное устройство ярко-оранжевого цвета, которое легко отыскать в куче подобных аксессуаров. Вторая «фишка», присущая всем «бабушкофонам» Just5 — кнопка SOS. При нажатии аппарат начинает дозваниваться до занесенных в память телефона номеров и включать «громкую связь». Если абоненты недоступны, производится автоматическая рассылка SMS с заранее заданным текстом.

----------


## Irina

*Главным источником женского стресса являются подруги*


НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 16 ноября. Команда исследователей из университета американского штата Оклахома под руководством профессора психологии Дженнифер Берд-Крейвен выяснила, что женщины-подруги, которые регулярно обсуждают проблемы друг друга, имеют повышенный уровень в организме гормона кортизола и в большей степени подвержены воздействию стресса.

Однако сочувствующие разговоры о неприятностях, но без особого сосредоточения на них, наоборот, оказываются полезны и поднимают девушкам настроение, сообщает Raut.

Как говорит доктор Берд-Крейвен, слишком много хорошего становится плохим. Это объясняется тем, что постоянный упор на негативные переживания и концентрация внимания на них наносят вред как психическому, так и физическому здоровью женщин.

Так называемые совместные размышления, в ходе которых подруги неоднократно обговаривают сложившуюся ситуацию и имеющиеся проблемы, согласно результатам наблюдений, делают представительниц прекрасного пола боле тревожными и нервными, даже если это их сближает.

----------


## Sanych

> Главным источником женского стресса являются подруги


Это мы и так всегда знали без учёных 





> Однако Just5 также удобен и в качестве «второго» телефона (например, в поездке или в отпуске), поскольку при отсутствии большого экрана энергопотребление удалось значительно снизить и заряда аккумулятора легко хватает на 3-4 дня. Поэтому телефоны Just5 часто выбирают в качестве недорогого, но оригинального и нужного подарка.


Цена за 100$ может и радует заграничных  бабушек. Есть дешевенькие телефоны знаменитых фирм и цена приятная. Единственно конечно что SOS заложен грамотно. В случае инфаркта какого главное нажать на кнопку.

----------


## Irina

*Apple анонсирует «нечто незабываемое»
*
НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 16 ноября. Компания Apple сегодня в 18:00 планирует анонсировать нечто «незабываемое», связанное с музыкальным магазином iTunes, сообщается на официальном сайте.

По мнению аналитика Джина Манстера (Gene Munster) из Piper Jaffray, который нередко ошибается в своих предположениях, Apple представит облачный сервис, который позволит передавать музыку на устройства, подключенные к интернету, сообщает CNews.

Аналитик ссылается на то, что Apple завершает строительство дата-центра в Мейдене, штат Северная Каролина, который планируется запустить до конца текущего года.

А вот Wall Street Journal, который ошибается в своих прогнозах редко, пишет, что анонс касается песен группы Битлз, которые станут доступны владельцам аккаунтов в iTunes. Издание ссылается на источники в индустрии, утверждающие, что в последние несколько недель Apple вела переговоры с EMI Group и представителями легендарного ансамбля о такой возможности.

Отметим, что в 2008 г. электронный магазин iTunes стал крупнейшим в США магазином по продаже музыки, впервые в истории обойдя лидера данного сегмента — розничную сеть Wal-Mart.

----------


## Irina

*Родинки расскажут о сексуальных аппетитах женщины*

Современной науке удалось установить весьма интересную взаимозависимость, существующую между количеством родинок на женском теле и типом сексуального темперамента представительницы прекрасного пола.

Результаты исследования, совместно проведенного британскими и французскими специалистами, подтвердили, что наличие большого количества родинок практически всегда свидетельствует о немалых сексуальных аппетитах женщины, передает ISRA.com. Как правило, женщины, на теле которых обнаружено около восьми десятков родинок, заявляют, что хотели бы заниматься сексом не реже пяти раз в день и часто менять партнеров. 

В случае если у дамы насчитывается до пятнадцати родинок, мужчине можно не рассчитывать, что она захочет секса чаще одного раза в неделю. У партнерш с «нормальными» сексуальными аппетитами количество родинок на теле должно составлять от тридцати до шестидесяти.

Как пишет Правда.ру, этой необычной зависимости ученые нашли научное объяснение. Концевые участки хромосом теломеры влияют на количество родинок и либидо. Чем длиннее теломеры, тем больше родинок появляется на теле человека и тем сильнее его сексуальное желание.

Также по количеству родинок определяют и биологический возраст человека, а также предсказывают, насколько быстро он внешне постареет. Медики выяснили, что чем больше у человека родинок, тем сильнее вероятность того, что его ДНК обладает механизмом защиты от старения.

В среднем на теле человека присутствуют от 30 до 100 родинок, некоторые с возрастом исчезают. Они могут видоизменяться, исчезать и появляться в течение жизни. По их местоположению на теле можно также предсказать судьбу и определить характер обладателя.

Очень важно, на какой стороне тела находится родинка. У мужчин «добрая» информация проявляется на правой стороне, «злая» — на левой, у женщин все наоборот.

Чем круглее родинка, тем добрее предзнаменование. Если же родинка выпуклая, то судьба считается очень счастливой. Овальные или вытянутые родинки приносят неудачу, которая тем хуже, чем темнее родинка.

Особое внимание стоит обратить на фигуры из нескольких родинок. Они бывают как благоприятные, так и неблагоприятные. Самый худший рисунок — крест. Несчастливыми считаются также звезды и квадраты из родинок всех размеров и цветов, а также родимые пятна в форме паука. Благоприятные знаки — треугольник, круг и овал. Человек с треугольником из родинок на лице считается настоящим счастливчиком

----------


## Irina

*В ОАЭ горничную и ее ухажера накажут плетьми за отношения вне брака*

АБУ-ДАБИ, 16 ноября. Горничная-филиппинка и ее любовник из Бангладеш получат по 100 ударов плетью и будут депортированы из Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов за сексуальные отношения вне брака. Такое решение принял суд города Шарджа, передает NEWSru.com.

Шариатский суд вынес решение о физическом наказании филиппинки и ее депортации за «незаконный секс». А вот ее бангладешскому возлюбленному предстоит еще год отсидеть в тюрьме за супружескую измену и за посещение без надлежащего разрешения дома, принадлежащего спонсору филиппинки, затем его тоже вышлют из ОАЭ.

Иностранные рабочие в ОАЭ и большинстве других стран Персидского залива должны спонсироваться работодателем, чтобы получить разрешение на работу в стране. В некоторых случаях работодатели имеют право отбирать у работников паспорта и запрещать им переходить на другую работу, отмечает MIGnews. 

Спонсор филиппинки увидел, как ее возлюбленный выходил из дома, и сообщил об этом в правоохранительные органы. После ареста оба признались, что занимались сексом.

Иностранцы-мусульмане, нарушившие супружескую верность, подвергаются побоям и депортируются, в то время как немусульманам грозит тюремный срок с последующей высылкой из страны.

----------


## Sanych

> Очень важно, на какой стороне тела находится родинка. У мужчин «добрая» информация проявляется на правой стороне, «злая» — на левой, у женщин все наоборот.


У меня на левой. Во я злой!!!!

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
КИЕВ, 17 ноября. Скандальный украинский дизайнер Андрей Куровец придумал новый концепт наручных часов. Свое новое творение он назвал «Оплодотворение», сообщает Gagadget.*

В центре круглого циферблата изображена яйцеклетка, а стрелки часов автор предлагает изготавливать в виде атакующих ее сперматозоидов. «Правда, непонятно кто станет их носить или просто покупать», — недоумевает издание. Предыдущие часы Куровцы назывались “Машина — компьютер — машина — телевизор”. В течение рабочего дня каждая из секций подсвечивается в определеннное время.

Напомним, что Андрей Куровец снискал славу «скандального» дизайнера благодаря одному из своих предыдущих концептов – компьютерной мыши с точкой G – G-Point.

----------


## Irina

*Калининградский астролог предсказал самые страшные две недели*

КАЛИНИНГРАД, 17 ноября. Согласно предсказаниям калининградского астролога, в ближайшее время грядут самые страшные две недели. Под наибольшим ударом находятся люди, рожденные под знаками Овна, Весов, Рака, Козерога и Стрельца.

Как сообщил астролог Вадим Петухов порталу Клопс.ру, нрав миролюбивого Юпитера изменился в конце июля после соединения с разрушительным  Ураном – планетой аварий. С этого времени в России во многих регионах вспыхнули разрушительные  природные пожары. Выгорели сотни деревень и поселков. Тысячи человек остались без крова. Но планеты не только не спешат сменить гнев на милость, ситуация усугубляется. Именно этим обстоятельством объясняет Петухов все недавние трагические события в стране и Калининграде: нападение на журналиста Олега Кашина, массовое убийство на Кубани, ДТП на Московском проспекте, произошедшее 7 ноября (один юноша погиб, второму ампутировали ногу). Горожане не отошли еще от этого ЧП, как грянула новая беда – во время пожара на Сельме в ночь с субботы на воскресенье в огне погибли молодая женщина и ее 5-летний сын.

«Это не предел, — считает Петухов. — Впереди с 22 ноября до 6 декабря нас ждет самое страшное время. К Юпитеру и Урану добавился жалящий знак Зодиака – Скорпион».

По его словам, если проанализировать список тех, кто уже пострадал, то в основном это будут те, кто родился под вышеперечисленными знаками.

«Этим людям, чтобы избежать беды нужно быть осторожнее, избегать экстремальных занятий, отказаться от употребления алкоголя, следить за электроприборами, газовой плитой. И ни в коем случае не выходить на улицу ночью. Это самое опасное время. Нужно потерпеть до 6 декабря, после этого, говорят, полегчает…до 2012 года. Тогда в катастрофичный ряд выстроятся уже не две,  а целых четыре планеты – Уран, Нептун, Плутон и Сатурн», — добавил астролог.

----------


## Sanych

Часы конечно оригинальные

----------


## Irina

А я бы такие сама носила)) Класс - люблю эпатировать публику))

----------


## Irina

Да и мышку тут как-то Биз выкладывал помнится) Та вообще супер)) Только не помню где она)

----------


## Sanych

Я помню эту мышаку

----------


## Sanych

*В Индонезии племена папуасов перессорились из-за рингтона на мобильнике*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Полиция Индонезии наводит порядок в столице провинции Папуа, где вспыхнули межэтнические беспорядки. Поводом к погрому и поджогам имущества послужил рингтон на сотовом телефоне, звуки которого представители одного из племен сочли оскорбительными.

Полицейские уже арестовали трех человек, которых могут обвинить в разжигании национальной розни и межплеменной войны весьма курьезным образом. Именно они сочинили злосчастный рингтон, из-за которого начались беспорядки среди папуасов, передает ABC News.

По данным начатого расследования, представители двух меланезийских племен напали друг на друга с оружием. Причем причина конфликта оказалась до курьезного пустяковой: одной племенной группе аборигенов не понравилась мелодия звонка, установленная на мобильных телефонах представителей другого племени. В данном случае музыка оказала на островитян поистине магической действие, так что папуасы схватились за холодное и стрелковое оружие, после чего атаковали столицу провинции Папуа.

Столкновения прошли в среду утром в Джаяпуре, когда несколько сотен представителей племени вамена учинили в городе погром, вооружившись мачете и стрелами. Перед этим они прознали, что папуасы из племени йока используют оскорбительный для них рингтон.

В результате 23 дома в городе были сожжены, а еще 56 строениям был нанесен различный ущерб. Погромщики также подожгли 12 автомобилей. К счастью, никто из участников беспорядков не получил ранений, подытожили в полиции.

"Мы мобилизовали десятки полицейских, чтобы восстановить порядок в городе. Ситуация стабилизировалась после ареста трех мужчин, которые и сочинили рингтон", - объяснил начальник полиции Джаяпуры Иман Ситиоэн.

Блюстители закона также отметили, что злополучный рингтон представлял собой подобие частушки: оскорбительную для представителей племени вамена песенку, исполнявшуюся на мелодию в стиле регги.

Добавим, что племена островитян до сих пор сохраняют традиции боевых плясок и охотничьих ритуалов, в которых используются стрелы, копья и другое примитивное самодельное оружие. Оно же идет в ход для разрешения возникающих между племенами конфликтов.

----------


## Irina

*В Интернете появится портал с виртуальными панорамами со всего мира*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 19 ноября. Концепция портала 360 Cities — создание панорам с видами не только улиц городов, как в Google Street View, а откуда угодно, хоть с Эвереста.

Первыми подобными проектами были многогигапиксельные (но не 360-градусные) панорамы Парижа и Дрездена (этот список уже пополнился и другими городами, например, Прагой), а также проект Gigapan, который предлагает к ознакомлению различные 360-градусные панорамные фотографии со всего мира, создаваемые пользователями сайта, сообщает Руформатор.

Сайт 360 Cities одинаково близок ко всем вышеупомянутым проектам. Например, если вы решите сделать 360-градусную панораму участка на улице Берлина, то, по всей вероятности, продублируете аналогичный участок на Street View. Захотите сделать панораму с высоким разрешением – и это будет вариация Дрезденовского и Парижского проектов (а то и 80-гигапиксельного Лондонского). От Gigapan сайту досталась пользовательская структура, когда панорамы может делать и размещать любой желающий.

Локализуются панорамы с помощью большой масштабируемой карты мира, где отмечены актуальные места съемок. Смотреть их просто – щелкаете по интересующему месту, ведете мышью по картинке в ту или иную сторону и при необходимости остановиться нажимаете левую кнопку. Еще одно нажатие ведет к повторному запуску автопрокрутки в любую сторону. Панорамы подстраиваются под любое разрешение и любой монитор, поэтому даже с небольшой диагональю проблем не будет. Их можно также смотреть в полноэкранном режиме и встраивать в сайт или блог. Хотите сделать панораму, но не знаете как? Сайт в форме FAQ с поясняющими фотографиями рассказывает о процессе создания круговых панорам, правда, не очень подробно. Не хотите делать сами, но очень хотите что-нибудь увековечить в таком же виде? Опять же это возможно: на 360 Cities есть база данных фотографов со всего мира, которые помогут вам в осуществлении вашей мечты.

Сайт русифицирован, но частично – отдельные элементы вроде системы помощи или подсказок не переведены. Хотя английский там не очень сложен, да и Google Translator вполне может помочь.

----------


## Irina

*Украинка решила затмить Lady GaGa костюмом из сала (фото)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

КИЕВ, 19 ноября. Суперблондинка Оля Полякова, ведущая в арт-кафе шоу «Народная звезда» на канале «Украина» собирается затмить американскую певицу Lady Gaga с ее мясным костюмом. Украинка предстанет в эфире в субботу, 21 ноября, в костюме из настоящего свиного сала, передает Muz.ru.

«А в чем еще должна быть настоящая украинская телеведущая? — искренне недоумевает Суперблондинка. — Наша главная ценность должна быть везде, даже на развлекательных шоу. Причем, во время производства этого костюма не пострадала ни одна свинья. Мы изобрели новый способ многоразовой добычи сала — это свиная липосакция. Не понимаю, почему до нас еще никто так не делал? Получаются красивые, стройные хрюшки и сало, которое можно не только съесть, но и применить в качестве материалов к костюму».

Также стало известно, что эпатажное платье Оля Полякова подготовила специально для своей поездки в Нидерланды, на встречу к своей коллеге американке Lady Gaga. Суперблондинка сначала посетит концерт, а затем лично пообщается с самой эпатажной певицей планеты.

Поляков заявила: «Мне есть что сказать Стефани (настоящее имя Lady GaGa — прим. ред.) во-первых, мы сравним наши наряды: мой сальный из «Народной звезды» и ее мясной с MTV Video Music Awards. Думаю, получится очень забавно, а во-вторых, подумаем над выпуском «мгновенной одежды» из продуктов питания и гигиены. В предварительном разговоре Lady Gaga заинтересовалась выпуском перчаток из зубной пасты, шляпок из киселя и стрингов из жевательной резинки».

Встреча этих двух эпатажных дам должна состоятся 29 ноября в Нидерландах.

Отметим, что на Хэллоуине украинская ведущая музыкального телеканала М1 Танюська уже выступила в наряде из свиного сала.

Напомним также, что Lady GaGa во второй раз приняла приглашение сняться для японского журнала Vogue. На обложке эпатажная GaGa обнажена и прикрыта лишь кусками сырого мяса. Снимал певицу модный фотограф Терри Ричардсон. В прессе его называют «король треша и фотохулиганств».

Фотоссесия вызвала настоящий скандал. Защитники животных уже предъявили популярному журналу обвинения в ущемлении прав животных.

После завершения церемонии MTV Video Music Awards на портале Wenn.com был организован опрос, участники которого определили самых безвкусных представителей шоу-бизнеса. По итогам опроса Леди Гага набрала 55% голосов респондентов.

----------


## Sanych

*Целью компьютерного вируса Stuxnet, обнаруженного в компьютерах в Иране, могла быть иранская ядерная программа, сообщает The New York Times со ссылкой на мнение экспертов.*

По мнению специалистов, изучивших код Stuxnet, кибервирус был нацелен на вывод из строя центрифуг по обогащению урана. Исследование было проведено американской компанией Symantec, занимающейся программами по компьютерной безопасности.

Эксперты компании сообщили, что целью программы была смена частот вращения конвертера, подающего энергию и контролирующего скорость двигателя центрифуги. Резкое снижение и увеличение скорости вращения конвертера выводило двигатель из строя. По словам эксперта компании Symantec Эрика Чина (Eric Chien), изменение скорости нарушало нормальный цикл работы промышленных процессов. Из-за этого могли произойти сбои в работе сотен центрифуг на иранских заводах по обогащению урана.

Международные инспекторы подтвердили, что с лета 2009 года Иран вынужден был сотнями заменять свои центрифуги, так как они работали со сбоями.

Вместе с тем президент Института по науке и международной безопасности Дэвид Олбрайт (David Albright) заявил, что "не нашел прямых доказательств" данных заявлений, однако подобная интерпретация фактов представляется ему правдоподобной.

The New York Times подчеркивает, что вывод экспертов не является окончательным. Вредоносная программа Stuxnet была обнаружена на компьютерах Ирана, Индии, Индонезии и других стран в 2010 году. Ранее эксперты заявляли, что Stuxnet был создан для атаки на промышленное оборудование, которое выпускает немецкий концерн Siemens.

*Происхождение компьютерного "червя" остается неясным.*
Не знают языка просто русского. Что "Нешта", что "Стухнет" - с одной стороны идут мне кажется.

----------


## vova230

Вот, надо было пример с русских брать. Там никаких тебе компьютеров, просто стоит мужик и рукояткой скорость меняет. И плевать на все вирусы даже на грипп. Одной рукой сопли вытирает мужик а другой рукоятку крутит на центрифуге.

----------


## Irina

*Адронный коллайдер уничтожит Землю*

ЖЕНЕВА, 20 ноября. Большой адронный коллайдер преподносит все новые сюрпризы, причем не всегда радостные. Недавно выяснилось, что, оказывается, еще знаменитый Нострадамус предсказал появление в Европе «сатанинской дуги бешенства», грозящей ужасными последствиями всей планете. Вот только не совсем понятно, имеет это пророчество отношение к коллайдеру или нет, отмечает Правда.ру.

Как полагают современные толкователи, пророчества Нострадамуса на 2010 год следует искать в Х катрене Х центурии. Там встречается и упоминание о некоей «сатанинской дуге бешенства в Европе», которая в ноябре 2010 года может вызвать «ужас сгорания» половины земного шара. В результате в 2011 году выпадут смертоносные осадки и будет заражено все. Не останется ни растений, ни животных, а к 2016 году полностью погибнут и люди.

До недавних пор считалось, что речь может идти о запуске баллистической ракеты (траекторию ракеты Нострадамус, не знакомый с реалиями XXI века, мог видеть как «сатанинскую дугу»). Тогда понятно и выпадение радиоактивных осадков. Но 4 и 7 ноября сего года произошло знаменательное событие: испытатели коллайдера зарегистрировали первые столкновения ионов свинца на огромной скорости.

По некоторым предположениям, если ученым удастся «разогнать» частицы, поднимая уровень энергии, температур, увеличивая интенсивность их столкновений и прочее, то не исключено, что Земля превратится в гигантскую протонно-электронную бомбу, взрыв которой приведет к сотрясению всей Солнечной системы.

Но если даже взрыва такой мощности и не произойдет, то процессы, запущенные ускорением частиц, вызовут ужасные экологические последствия для планеты. Возможен и более мягкий вариант, предсказанный Нострадамусом: катастрофа затронет лишь половину земного шара. Возможно, океан, так как вода поглощает тепло, сможет защитить Америку и Австралию. Но все зависит от интенсивности разрушительных процессов.

Стоит отметить, что про «опасную лабораторию в горах Европы» говорил некогда и советский ясновидец Вольф Мессинг. К сожалению, смысл этих пророчеств до последнего времени оставался не ясен. Между тем некоторые исследователи всерьез говорят о том, что различные стихийные бедствия и аномальные погодные явления, в последнее время участившиеся на Земле, могут быть «побочными эффектами» работы коллайдера.

Впрочем, большинство ученых вообще никак не реагируют на все подобные опасения. С их точки зрения, никакой опасности не существует, поскольку для того, что бы сделать «черную дыру», необходимо сильнейшее гравитационное сжатие огромной массы вещества. А на подобное коллайдер просто не способен. Да и такого количества вещества в него никто не загружает.

Напомним, столкновения ионов свинца, проведенные в БАКе, позволят физикам изучить состояние материи, существовавшее в первые мгновения после Большого взрыва.

В обычной материи кварки и глюоны «заперты» внутри протонов и нейтронов и не могут существовать в свободном состоянии. Однако вскоре после Большого взрыва Вселенная состояла из горячего и сверхплотного «кваркового супа», в котором кварки объединяются в гигантские коллективы.

Специально для исследования этого особого состояния вещества физики при создании коллайдера предусмотрели возможность не только протон-протонных столкновений, но и столкновений ионов свинца.

Один из четырех главных детекторов коллайдера — ALICE (A Large Ion Collider Experiment) — специально разработан для изучения этого состояния вещества.

Как сообщалось ранее, опыты будут продолжаться до 6 декабря, после чего БАК ожидает плановая остановка. В феврале 2011 года работа продолжится: ученые вновь вернутся к столкновениям протонов.

А в июне ученые воссоздали звук Большого взрыва, который был бы слышен наблюдателю, находящемуся в облаке кварк-глюонной плазмы.

----------


## Irina

*О темпераменте мужчины расскажут его кулинарные предпочтения*

ПАРИЖ, 20 ноября. Опытной женщине достаточно несколько минут понаблюдать за тем, как и что кушает её потенциальный избранник, чтобы сделать точный вывод о том, обладателем какого типа сексуального темперамента является этот представитель сильного пола. Как передает Israland, исследование, проведенное французскими исследователями, подтвердило факт наличия стойкой взаимосвязи между кулинарными предпочтениями и сексуальными привычками представителей сильного пола.

В результате исследований выяснилось, что более пылким и чутким любовником всегда будет мужчина, который отдает предпочтение в меру здоровой пище (из рациона ни в коем случае не исключается мясо) и предпочитает есть без спешки. Если же мужчина привык поглощать пищу очень быстро, то не стоит ждать от него долгих прелюдий и удовольствий в постели.

Худшими любовниками, по мнению французов, являются мужчины, страдающие постоянным отсутствием аппетита, и вегетарианцы. Как правило, для таких мужчин секс является настоящим испытанием, поскольку привлекает он их настолько же мало, как и прием пищи.

----------


## Sanych

Так, при женщинах ем медленно

----------


## Irina

а вообще выводы интересные и скорее всего не лишены смысла. Я вообще не представляю как мужчина может быть вегетарианцем. На что ж у него сил хватать будет?)

----------


## Sanych

На корову

----------


## Irina

Ох не думаю) По моему тут о женском поле вообще стоит забыть)

----------


## Sanych

Да уж. О женском не знаю, но раз траву человек ест упорно, то о поле он не забудет. Его бы ко мне на дачу в конце лета. О там трава обычно прёт  Даже стол накрывать не надо.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые научились вычислять дату смерти человека*


БОСТОН, 21 ноября. Ученые скорректировали точность генетического теста, по которому можно определить, доживет ли человек до ста лет. Она оказалась ниже 100%, но гораздо выше, чем у любого другого метода исследования.

Как сообщает Утро.ру, предсказать перспективы любого человека в достижении звания почетного долгожителя можно лишь с точностью до 77%. Как заявляют специалисты из Университета Бостона, для этого необходимо проанализировать его геном. По наличию или отсутствию специфических генов специалисты отбирают людей, которым не угрожают патологии, повышающие риск ранней смерти.

Ученые проанализировали наследственный материал, взятый более чем у тысячи человек, уже успевших отметить столетний юбилей. Ни у одного из испытуемых не было обнаружено специфических генов, обуславливающих болезни.

Специалисты отмечают, что и скорректированный метод «далек от идеала». но добавляют, что «каждый человек имеет право уже в молодости знать, какие сюрпризы может преподнести его геном в будущем». «Думаю, если вам скажут, что с точностью до 77% вы можете без волшебных лекарств прожить до ста лет, вы станете гораздо внимательнее относиться к собственному здоровью и экологии. Ведь многие просто не верят в свои перспективы. А молодежь вообще считает, что после 40 лет жизнь и кончается», — отметил профессор Паола Себастьяни.

Сенсационные итоги исследования обнародованы около полугода назад. Тогда генетики сообщили, что создали универсальный тест для оценки потенциала долголетия с точностью до 100%.

Напомним, ранее британские ученые выявили группу генов, которые определяют «скорость старения». Их открытие может перевернуть подход медицины к проблеме здоровья и лечению «возрастных» болезней, таких как сердечно-сосудистые заболевания, некоторые виды рака и старческое слабоумие.

Определенные гены, унаследованные от обоих родителей, могут заставить человека с возрастом по ряду биологических признаков быть на целых 8 лет «старше» тех, у кого этот генетический материал отсутствует. Подобное сочетание генов имеется примерно у 7% населения.

Еще 38% людей из-за генов в среднем «старше» своих сверстников на 4 года. У 55% населения этот генетический материал вообще не встречается.

Таким образом, ученым удалось показать, что старение и изнашивание организма связаны не только с ходом времени, влиянием окружающей среды и вредными привычками, но и наследственностью — некоторые люди с рождения обречены на раннюю старость.

----------


## Irina

*Ароматизированные сигареты могут отказаться под запретом*

МОНТЕВИДЕО, 21 ноября. Представители 171 страны приняли решение ограничить, а в некоторых случаях полностью запретить, продажу ароматизированных сигарет. К такому соглашению пришли участники специальной конференции, проходящей в столице Уругвая Монтевидео, сообщает MIGnews.

Специалисты управления по контролю за продуктами и лекарствами США (FDA) уверены, что наличие приятного вкуса является дополнительным фактором привлечения в ряду курильщиков новых жертв. Причем в первую очередь это касается детей, подростков и молодых женщин.

По требованию FDA к марту 2011 года специально назначенный комитет должен тщательнее изучить проблему и передать результаты исследования в FDA для дальнейшего принятия решения.

Стоит отметить, что в сентябре прошлого года по аналогичным причинам FDA наложило полный запрет на производство, импорт, сбыт и распространение ароматизированных сигарет со вкусом конфет, фруктов, трав, ванили, гвоздики и шоколада. Ментоловые сигареты тогда в список не попали, но сейчас ведомство решило всерьез взяться за эту проблему.

По официальной статистике, 45% юных курильщиков в возрасте от 12 до 17 лет и 82,7% взрослых афроамериканцев вне зависимости от пола предпочитают именно ментоловые сигареты.

«Почти 90% чернокожих граждан США курят ментоловые сигареты, а именно среди афроамериканцев заболеваемость раком легких наиболее высокая», – подчеркнула во время коференции представительница организации по борьбе с курением Эллен Варгиас.

Производители сигарет попытались заявить протест по поводу этого решения. Они говорят, что в результате миллионы людей останутся без работы, так как часть фабрик придется закрыть. Пресс-представитель конференции в связи с этим заявил, что данное решение может считать важным достижением, так как при этом здоровье общества было поставлено выше коммерческого давления.

Как отмечает «Багнет», на сегодняшний день курение ежегодно становится причиной смерти более 5 млн человек. Если не принять решительных мер, то, по данным ООН, до 2030 года эта цифра вырастет до 8 млн.

----------


## Irina

*Статуя святого наказала вора, проломив ему голову*

МЮНХЕН, 22 ноября. Вор, пытавшийся вскрыть и опустошить ящик с пожертвованиями прихожан одной из церквей немецкого Мюнхена, вряд ли еще решит поступить подобным образом.

Дело в том, что на злоумышленника неожиданно упала статуя святого Антония, сообщает The Local. В результате падения скульптуры, в полный рост изображающей раннехристианского подвижника, преступник получил рваную рану головы.

Отметим, ящик для пожертвований находился на том же постаменте, что и скульптура. Преступник, вероятно, случайно задел ее. «Святой не хотел дать ему уйти», — заметил священник.

Тем не менее, вскоре злоумышленник ушел из церкви, оставшись, однако, без добычи. Преступник с кровоточащей раной направился к ближайшему к церкви дому, чтобы попросить о помощи. При этом, пока он общался с хозяевами дома, его сообщница успела украсть бумажник, лежавший без присмотра на столе в помещении.

----------


## Irina

*Вкусная еда подобна наркотику*

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 21 ноября. Прием определенных продуктов питания напрямую влияет на привычки людей, утверждают ученые из университета Дрексела. По словам экспертов, увеличение доли некоторых изделий в рационе обусловлено получением удовольствия, а не просто потребностью в калориях.

Это способствует эскалации ожирения и сопутствующих заболеваний, считает ведущий специалист доктор Майкл Лоу. Обзор исследований на животных показал, что гомеостатические моменты (физическая необходимость в еде) и гедонистические условия (еда для удовольствия в отсутствии необходимости) имеют конкретные мотивы, пишет Raut.ru.

Причем зависимость от жирных и сладких продуктов подобна тяге к азартным играм или потреблению наркотиков, где люди озабочены своей привычкой, даже если не участвуют в ней потребности. При этом многие обжоры испытывают частые мысли и чувства, настоятельно призывающие к еде, в том числе в отсутствие какого-либо краткосрочного или долгосрочного дефицита энергии. К тому же выяснилось, что продовольственные товары являются одной из форм самолечения скуки, стресса, депрессии и прочих негативных состояний.

Мужчины и женщины с наиболее нормальным весом успешно контролируют прием пищи, чтобы не набрать лишних килограммов, что также предотвращает повышенный аппетит и увеличение массы тела. Логично ожидать, что сочетание восприимчивости к перееданию и сознательные усилия помогут избежать возникновения гедонистического голода. К тому же, пристрастие к нездоровой пищи провоцирует развитие таких патологий как булимия и анорексия.

Ранее ученые из университета Южной Каролины и колледжа Баруха пришли к выводу, что выбор нездоровых продуктов может быть вызван чувством превосходства. По мнению исследователей, наслаждение сладкими и жирными продуктами приводит не только к удовлетворению, но и повышает самооценку.

----------


## Jemal

Южная Корея нанесла по КНДР мощные авиаудары

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
КНДР после обстрела южнокорейского острова сделала заявление: первые снаряды прилетели со стороны южных соседей. На острове погибли два морских пехотинца, 15 солдат ранены, пострадали жители. Южная Корея привела армию в состояние повышенной боеготовности и нанесла сильные ответные удары. 

Очевидцы говорят, что сначала снаряды падали в воду рядом с берегом, но затем удары стали наноситься прямо по жилым домам. Расположенный у самой границы небольшой южнокорейский остров, на котором проживает около полутора тысяч человек, мгновенно охватила паника. В результате артиллерийской атаки произошло несколько крупных пожаров. Данные о пострадавших постоянно меняются. Официально известно, что ранения получили четверо мирных жителей.

По сведениям командования южнокорейских войск, обстрел велся с наземной базы на территории КНДР. Всего было выпущено около 50 снарядов. Войска Южной Кореи отреагировали ответным огнем — 80 выстрелов из артиллерийских орудий и превентивные авиаудары с поднятых по тревоге истребителей. Точное число потерь еще предстоит подсчитать. Пока известно, что ранения получили 14 военнослужащих, один из них скончался по дороге в госпиталь.

О том, что послужило причиной обстрела, официальных комментариев пока нет. Есть версия, что удары Севера были спровоцированы недавними учениями южнокорейских войск в Желтом море. Однако КНДР продолжает хранить молчание. Между тем в Южной Корее паническими настроениями охвачены не только жители обстрелянного острова.

«Мне кажется, что меня могут призвать в армию в качестве резервиста. Я действительно думаю, что сейчас может начаться настоящая война», — заявил студент.

Этот вопрос — главный на экстренном заседании правительства, которое началось сразу после известия о перестрелке. До начала встречи президент страны Ли Мен Бак призвал военных воздержаться от эскалации столкновений.

Ситуация в зоне Корейского полуострова остается особенно напряженной с марта этого года после того, как в Желтом море был потоплен южнокорейский корвет. Тогда погибли 46 военнослужащих. Пхеньян отверг обвинения, хотя Сеул настаивает, что корабль был подбит торпедой с северокорейской подлодки. После этого против КНДР были ужесточены санкции, а в зоне границы проведено несколько крупномасштабных учений. В ответ на это Северная Корея неоднократно грозила превентивными ударами, а в конце прошлой недели появились данные о том, что США с помощью разведывательных спутников зафиксировали признаки подготовки Пхеньяна к очередному ядерному испытанию. Всего их уже было два. И всякий раз они вызывали осуждение международного сообщества.

Обострение межкорейского противостояния вызывает обеспокоенность не только в Сеуле. В Японии уже через час после нынешней перестрелки был учрежден антикризисный штаб, а премьер-министр Наото Кан отдал распоряжение всем заинтересованным структурам принять меры для обеспечения безопасности мирных граждан. Главный вопрос, который волнует международное сообщество, насколько велика вероятность того, что техническое состояние войны, в котором обе Кореи находятся с 1953 года, может перерасти в реальное боевое противостояние.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Я когда утром увидела это по телевизору - ужаснулась. Неприятное что-то шевельнулось в душе. Интересно, Южная Корея ядерная страна или слава богу нет?

----------


## Sanych

Насколько я помню, северная точно ядерная.

----------


## Irina

*Американцы назвали 50 лучших изобретений года*

ВАШИНГТОН, 23 ноября. Американский журнал Time опубликовал ежегодный список 50 лучших изобретений в различных областях. Лидирующие позиции в сфере технологий заняли новинки от Apple.

Как сообщается на сайте издания, первое место занял планшетный компьютер iPad, установивший рекорд продаж среди всех когда-либо выпускавшихся гаджетов, не считая телефонов.

Лучшими изобретениями в области транспорта названы летающий автомобиль Terrafugia Transition со складными крыльями, а также созданный компанией Google автомобиль-робот, способный двигаться по трассе без вмешательства человека. Отмечен также китайский электрический супер-автобус, едущий над транспортным потоком.

В сфере здравоохранения эксперты издания отдали предпочтение генетически модифицированным комарам, которых лишили способности переносить возбудителей малярии.

В разделе робототехники и программного обеспечения Time отметил детектор сарказма, разработанный в Еврейском университете в Иерусалиме. Эта программа с помощью специального алгоритма распознает сарказм в отзывах, оставляемых пользователями в Сети.

----------


## Sanych

> В сфере здравоохранения эксперты издания отдали предпочтение генетически модифицированным комарам, которых лишили способности переносить возбудителей малярии.


Им бы ещё пищалки звук уменьшить генетически, вообще б было счастье

----------


## Irina

*Пенсионер поймал 215-килограммового палтуса*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

БЕРЛИН, 24 ноября. Немецкий пенсионер Гюнтер Хансель поймал в исландских водах невероятно крупного палтуса. Вес рыбы превышает 215 килограммов, а длина — два с половиной метра, сообщает The Daily Mail.

По словам 70-летнего рыбака, пойманный им палтус — это «главная рыба всей его жизни». Чтобы поднять рекордсмена из воды и погрузить на рыболовецкое судно, Ханселю понадобилась помощь пятерых его товарищей, которые отправились в море вместе с ним.

Свой улов пенсионер позже продал примерно за три тысячи евро. Из пойманного палтуса можно будет приготовить около тысячи порций рыбного филе.

Предыдущий рекорд веса для пойманного на рыбалке палтуса составлял 211 килограммов и принадлежал рыбе, выловленной норвежцами Боссе Карлссоном и Гансом-Оловом Нильссоном летом 2009 года.

----------


## Irina

*Влюбленные упали в реку во время секса*

КЕЛЬН, 24 ноября. В Кельне спасателям пришлось провести необычную операцию. Они доставали из воды автомобиль с влюбленной парой. Машина использовалась ими как место для занятия любовью.

Как оказалось, кто-то из партнеров задел конечностью рычаг автоматической коробки передач. Из-за этого автомобиль, двигатель которого в тот момент работал для обеспечения комфортной температуры в салоне, тронулся с места и упал в воды Рейна, сообщает MetroNews.

Влюбленные были спасены через несколько минут и серьезно не пострадали.

Отметим, немецким спасателям не первый раз приходится сталкиваться с последствиями необычного секса. Так, в 2007 году 56-летний Иохен Рансетт и его супруга Мария потеряли ключ от кандалов, используемых в сексуальных играх.

----------


## Irina

*Украинский студент признан первым красавцем на Земле (фото)
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

КИЕВ, 25 ноября. Украинец Петр Мацак завоевал титул Mister Model International-2010 на международном конкурсе красоты среди мужчин Mister International-2010. Об этом сообщает портал LiveStory.

Финал конкурса состоялся в Джакарте. В конкурсе участвовали 42 победителя национальных отборов стран мира. Первое место и главный титул конкурса — Mister International-2010 — завоевал представитель Великобритании, 22-летний Райан Терри. Второе место получил представитель Бразилии, третье — Индонезии, четвертое — Испании, пятое досталось грекам.

Петр Мацак родился в Ужгороде, ему 18 лет. Он учится в Киевском национальном институте культуры и искусств

Как отмечает издание, в 2008 году американский журнал «OK!» составил рейтинг самых красивых мужчин мира. Второе место в списке досталось танцору родом из Одессы Максиму Чмерковскому.

----------


## Irina

*Ноутбуки Apple лишатся DVD-приводов и получат эксклюзив от Intel*

Грядущее обновление MacBook Pro, как ожидается, будет носить масштабный характер. Компания откажется от использования оптических приводов и жестких дисков. Вместо последних будут устанавливаться твердотельные накопители. Кроме того, в ноутбуках появится технология передачи данных Light Peak – раньше всех на рынке. 

Ноутбуки Apple MacBook следующего поколения, анонс которых ожидается в апреле 2011 г., могут быть оснащены технологией Light Peak, сообщает SlashGear со ссылкой на ресурс Three Guys and a Podcast. Это технология высокоскоростной передачи данных, которую Intel предлагает использовать в потребительской электронике. Передача данных в Light Peak осуществляется по оптоволоконному кабелю. При этом начальная скорость передачи данных составляет 10 Гбит/с, в 2 раза выше по сравнению с достаточно новым стандартом USB 3.0.

Выход новой технологии на рынок запланирован на 2011 г. При этом Apple, судя по всему, станет первым производителем, который предложит ее потребителю. Ранее уже получалось так, что компьютеры Apple поступали в продажу с процессорами, о поставках которых Intel еще не объявляла.

Помимо высокой скорости, Light Peak позволит передавать по одному кабелю данные для различных устройств – используя различные протоколы, – и в обоих направлениях. Так, например, с помощью одного кабеля к компьютеру можно будет подключить принтер, монитор и настольный накопитель. В Intel утверждают, что со временем, после выхода на рынок, Light Peak достигнет скорости передачи данных 100 Гбит/с. Технология впервые была продемонстрирована на ежегодной конференции Intel Developer Forum в сентябре 2009 г.

По данным источника, который, как пишет SlashGear, довольно редко ошибается, в новых MacBook Pro не будет оптического привода, а вместо жесткого диска будет использоваться твердотельный накопитель (SSD) емкостью до 512 ГБ. При этом ожидается, что Apple оставит в продаже одну модель MacBook Pro предыдущего поколения (с DVD-приводом, жестким диском и без технологии Light Peak). Она будет стоить $1799, тогда как модели обновленной линейки (с Light Peak и SSD) – от $1999. Исключение привода высвободит пространство, которое может занять батарея повышенной емкости, увеличив время автономной работы компьютера, которое и так значительно превышает время работы любого ноутбука с Windows.

Некоторые пользователи рассчитывали увидеть в новых MacBook поддержку Blu-ray (наряду с HDMI), но Apple, видимо, вовсе откажется от оптических приводов (а HDMI заменит Light Peak). Ранее аналитики неоднократно говорили о том, что Blu-ray – это последний оптический формат, после которого рядовой потребитель потеряет интерес к лазерным дискам – ведь уже сейчас любой фильм можно купить в интернете в цифровом виде. Эксперты полагают, что пик продаж Blu-ray-дисков придется на 2014 г., а в 2017 г. данный формат уступит "видео по требованию". Вероятно, что Apple заранее готовится к этому переходу, как в случае с дискетами, от которых она отказалась одной из первых.

Источник полагает, что благодаря исключению DVD-привода и использованию SSD вместо жесткого диска корпус новых MacBook Pro будет тоньше. Авторы заметки уверены в том, что Apple намерена двигаться именно в этом направлении – избавлению от ненужных деталей, одновременному акценту на сильных сторонах своей продукции и с ориентиром на грядущие изменения в компьютерной индустрии. Одним из последних подтверждений является выпуск 11,6-дюймового MacBook Air, в котором компания впервые указала время автономной работы в режиме ожидания (превращая систему в устройство для мгновенного доступа к набирающим популярность интернет-сервисам).

----------


## Irina

*Игра в снежки в Лейпциге переросла в массовую драку*

 Лейпциге невинная игра в снежки переросла в массовую драку с участием более 500 человек, сообщает телерадиокомпания MDR. Инцидент произошел вечером в понедельник, 29 ноября, в городском районе Конневиц (Connewitz).

Сначала в снежки играли около 40 человек, однако число играющих быстро увеличилось, страсти накалились: в результате, как отмечает Leipzig Seiten, в ход пошли снежки с небольшими камнями, а затем уже просто камни, пивные бутылки и петарды.

Для разгона толпы на место прибыла полиция. Двое служащих правопорядка получили ранения. Кроме того, пострадал водитель проезжавшей мимо легковой машины: брошенная кем-то пивная бутылка разбила стекло автомобиля, и мужчина порезался осколками.

На некоторое время движение городского транспорта в районе Конневиц было перекрыто. Дерущихся разогнали, однако никто задержан не был. В полиции возлагают ответственность за произошедшее на членов молодежных анархистских и ультралевых группировок. Сообщается, что Конновиц уже не раз становился местом игр в снежки, которые оканчивались столкновением с полицией.

----------


## Sanych

*Организация Объединенных Наций обратилась к донорам с консолидированным призывом о предоставлении добровольных взносов на гуманитарную деятельность учреждений и агентств системы ООН, сообщает БЕЛТА со ссылкой на Центр новостей ООН.*

На 2011 год запрошено $7,4 млрд для оказания поддержки 50 млн человек в 28 странах. Это самый большой призыв за всю историю их существования с 1991 года.

Из запрашиваемых средств будут финансироваться проекты 425 гуманитарных организаций ООН и их партнерских неправительственных организаций (в основном в странах Африки, Азии и Ближнего Востока). Средства пойдут на программы по оказанию продовольственной, медицинской и другой гуманитарной помощи населению, пострадавшему в ходе конфликтов и стихийных бедствий.

Больше всего средств будет выделено для оказания помощи населению Судана - $1,7 млрд. На гуманитарные проекты в Гаити предусмотрено $97 млн. Для Демократической Республики Конго запрошено $719 млн.

"В 2011 году десятки миллионов людей будут нуждаться в помощи, необходимой для их выживания. Конфликты и природные стихии заставят их покинуть свои дома. Они лишатся доступа к источникам чистой питьевой воды и услугам в сфере здравоохранения", - заявила заместитель генерального секретаря ООН по гуманитарным вопросам Валери Амос.

----------


## Sanych

*FIFA выбрала Россию и Катар*

В Цюрихе стали известны итоги голосования по месту проведения Чемпионатов мира по футболу 2018 и 2022 годов. Мундиаль 2018 года примет у себя Россия, 2022 года – Катар. 

Ранее сегодня в Цюрихе прошла презентация стран, подавших заявку на проведение мирового первенства. Англия, Россия, а также Испания с Португалией и Бельгия с Голландией предложили свое видение того, как надо принимать международные соревнования столь высокого уровня. 

Первыми перед исполкомом FIFA выступили представители Нидерландов и Бельгии. Бывший главный тренер сборной России Гус Хиддинк заявил, что главным отличием голландско-бельгийской заявки от других стран является компактность спортивных объектов. 

Премьер-министр Испании Хосе Луис Сапатеро, выступая перед исполкомом, заявил, что Испания с Португалией готовы принять Чемпионат мира уже через месяц. 

Последней свою заявку представила Россия. Генеральный директор российского заявочного комитета Алексей Сорокин, выступая перед исполкомом, заявил, что любой болельщик, который приобретет билет на матч Чемпионата мира по футболу 2018 года, сможет без визы въехать на территорию России. 

В свою очередь, министр спорта, туризма и молодежной политики Виталий Мутко дал гарантии членам исполкома FIFA, что они не пожалеют о своем выборе, предоставив право проведения ЧМ-2018 России. 

Капитан сборной России и игрок лондонского "Арсенала" Андрей Аршавин в своем выступлении перед членами исполкома сделал акцент на развитие детского футбола. Олимпийская чемпионка в прыжках в высоту Елена Исинбаева обратилась к FIFA, чтобы та дала возможность России осуществить мечту и провести Чемпионат мира в нашей стране. 

Завершил презентацию заявки первый вице-премьер РФ Игорь Шувалов. Он сказал, что проведение Чемпионата мира в России позволит не только изменить страну, но и доставить радость 200 млн болельщиков Восточной Европы, где мировое первенство не проводилось ни разу в истории. "Россия - часть мира, где никогда не проходил Чемпионат мира", - сказал Шувалов, добавив, что этого не происходило никогда и в Восточной Европе.

----------


## Irina

*Американки прятали украденную одежду в жировых складках*

ВАШИНГТОН, 2 декабря. Полиция Оклахомы арестовала двух женщин, которые воровали одежду в магазинах. Интересно то, что украденные вещи они выносили достаточно необычным способом — преступницы спрятали их в жировых складках на своих телах, сообщает NBC.

По данным полиции, всего 28-летняя Айлин Браун и 37-летняя Шмеко Томас наворовали вещей на $2 тыс. 600. Так, им удалось вынести из магазинов четыре пары обуви, три пары джинсов, бумажник и перчатки. Чтобы срезать с вещей намагниченные этикетки, одна из воровок использовала нож.

В правоохранительных органах уточнили, что женщины прятали одежду и обувь в складках в районе груди, живота, а также под мышками. После задержания Браун и Томас грозят обвинения в совершении магазинной кражи.

----------


## Irina

*
ТОКИО, 2 декабря. Ученые Чих-Вэй Ван и Шоу-Си Фу разработали Skinny Player (дословно «Проигрыватель кожа-да-кости»). Правда, это пока лишь дизайн-проект.
*
Skinny Player не нуждается в том, чтобы его крепили к одежде или прятали в карман. Более того, новинка просто приклеивается к коже — подобно медпластырю, сообщает News.discovery. При этом, он никогда не теряет своих качеств, липучести и гибкости.

Гаджет, по задумке авторов, не имеет питания. В энергию преобразуется тепло человека.

Skinny наделен кнопкой «вкл/выкл» и гибкими микродинамиками.

----------


## Sanych

Интересно сколько раз его можно приклеить-отклеить...

----------


## Irina

*Австралиец женился на своей собаке по религиозным соображениям*


ТУВУМБА, 3 декабря. Житель австралийского города Тувумба женился на своей собаке. Торжественная церемония состоялась в одном из городских парков, сообщает The Chronicle.

Джозеф Гуизо рассказал, что приютил у себя лабрадора по кличке Хани пять лет назад. Он пояснил, что был обязан жениться на своей питомице, поскольку считает себя очень религиозным молодым человеком. При этом собаковод подчеркнул, что его с Хани не связывают отношения сексуального характера. «Это настоящая, чистая любовь», — заявил Гуизо.

По словам хозяина Хани, он предложил своей собаке пожениться, когда вывел ее на прогулку. «Она ничего не ответила мне, поэтому я решил, что это положительный ответ, — заявил австралиец.

Церемония прошла в присутствии тридцати ближайших друзей и родственников новобрачных. В ближайшее время пара отправится в импровизированное свадебное путешествие — медовый месяц Гуизо и Хани решили провести в парке.

----------


## Jemal

*Армада огромных НЛО высадится на Земле в 2012 году* 

Три гигантских неопознанных летающих объекта, длина которых составляет десятки километров, движутся по направлению к Земле. Ученые вычислили, что приземление огромных НЛО произойдет в середине декабря 2012 года. Эта дата совпадает с концом календаря майя. 

С таким заявлением выступили встревоженные ученые из организации SETI – проекта по поиску внеземных цивилизаций. По словам сотрудников SETI, угроза инопланетного вторжения абсолютна реальна, а американское аэрокосмическое агентство NАSA пытается скрыть от общественности эту важную информацию. 

По данным астрофизика Крейга Каснова, к Земле приближается несколько очень больших объектов. Причем один из них имеет форму цилиндра, а другой — круга. Ученый даже может подтвердить свои слова: он рекомендует всем интересующимся найти в Интернете интерактивные карты космоса и ввести координаты гигантских НЛО. Первый большой объект - 19 25 12 - 89 46 03, второй - цилиндрический НЛО - 16 19 35 - 88 43 10, третий объект - в форме круга - 02 26 39 - 89 43 13. 

Земляне на эту информацию отреагировали по-разному. Кто-то считает, что инопланетяне летят спасать людей от ужасных катаклизмов, которые могут произойти, если предсказание майя о конце света в 2012 году окажется верным. Другие, наоборот, уверены, что намерения пассажиров гигантских НЛО агрессивные. По мнению же К.Каснова, людям остается только ждать. Космические объекты скоро можно будет увидеть в телескоп.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Мне вот интересно как земные учёные не имея понятия в инопланетных технологиях, высчитали конечное время приземления. Может эти объекты, если они там есть конечно, одним прыжком к нам завтра прилетят.

----------


## Irina

*В США строят Ноев ковчег*


ВАШИНГТОН, 3 декабря. В новом парке развлечений в Кентукки появится точная копия Ноева ковчега в натуральную величину.

«Можете не сомневаться, мы построим полноценный Ноев ковчег в соответствии с описаниями, данными в Библии. Ковчег будет возводиться по технологиям, которые были доступны морским инженерам тех времен», — заявил один из участников проекта. После того, как Ноев кочег будет построен, в него поселят животных, сообщает NY Daily News.

Согласно описанию в ветхозаветной книге Бытия, ковчег должен иметь 300 локтей в длину, 50 локтей в ширину и 30 локтей в высоту. Один локоть — это примерно полметра.

Копия Ноева ковчега станет не единственным подобным объектом в парке развлечений — ожидается, что он будет заполнен и другими сооружениями, упоминающимися в Библии. В частности, в развлекательном комплексе построят Вавилонскую башню. Также в парке появится музей, где будет рассказываться об основных библейских событиях.

По имеющейся информации, строительство религиозно ориентированного парка развлечений должно завершиться в 2014 году. В проект будет вложено около $150 млн.

----------


## Irina

*Yahoo! рассказал, о чем его спрашивают чаще всего*


ЛОНДОН, 4 декабря. Поисковик Yahoo! опубликовал самые популярные запросы уходящего года.

Чаще всего пользователи задавали вопросы «Как правильно завязать галстук», «Как сбросить лишний вес» и «Как правильно целоваться», отмечает 7D.org.ua. 

Первое место среди новостей занимает авария на платформе ВР в Мексиканском заливе. На втором месте оказался Чемпионат мира по футболу в ЮАР. Сюда же вошли запросы о вувузелах и осьминоге-оракуле Пауле. Третье место досталось актрисе и певице Майли Сайрус. Пятерку лидеров замыкают светская львица и участница реалити-шоу Ким Кардашиан и эпатажная певица Lady GaGa. На шестой позиции оказался новый iPhone Apple. Почетное седьмое место принадлежит актрисе и модели Меган Фокс. Ей на пятки наступает молодой исполнитель Джастин Бибер. Девятым по популярности стало шоу American Idol. Замыкает топ-10 поп-принцесса Бритни Спирс. Добавим, Бритни уже целых 10 лет входит в десятку самых популярных запросов, причем она целых пять лет (с 2005 по 2009 год) занимала первое место.

Компания Yahoo Inc. основана в 1994 году, владеет популярным поисковиком и предоставляет широкий спектр интернет-сервисов, услугами которых пользуются в общей сложности более 500 млн пользователей.

----------


## Irina

*Китаец за час запомнил 2280 случайных цифр*

ГУАНЧЖОУ, 6 декабря. В южно-китайском городе Гуанчжоу прошел XIX Всемирный чемпионат по способностям памяти. За три дня 148 представителей из 22 стран соревновались в десяти различных дисциплинах, в том числе в запоминании абстрактных изображений, лиц, двоичных цифр, исторических дат, игральных карт и случайных цифр.

Китайский студент Уханьского университета 20-летний Ван Фэн победил в пяти из 10 дисциплин и установил четыре новых мировых рекорда. В частности, в конкурсе запоминания случайных цифр он за час запомнил 2280 цифр. В командном зачете первое место заняла сборная КНР, второе и третье места достались командам Германии и Великобритании, сообщает Xinhuanet.

Кроме того, 28-летний Джоан Абрина из Филиппин побил собстве

----------


## Irina

*Российский хакер взломал одну из самых надежных цифровых подписей Canon*

МОСКВА, 6 декабря. Российский хакер взломал цифровую подпись Canon. Теперь фирменный комплект инструментов OSK-E3 не считается надежным, а цифровые фотографии, защищенные при его помощи, не будут приниматься во внимание юристами. Российский хакер и специалист по криптографии Дмитрий Скляров взломал цифровую подпись Canon. Как сообщаетInfox, ранее алгоритм считался настолько надежным, что цифровые снимки, защищенные фирменным комплектом инструментов OSK-E3, принимались в качестве улик в суде.

В качестве доказательства ненадежности алгоритма шифрования хакер опубликовал фото Сталина с iPhone, вид НЛО над горой Фудзи и изображение советского флага, установленного американской экспедицией на Луне. Все эти фотографии система OSK-E3 признает подлинными.

В мировой юридической практике, а также при ведении бизнеса сервис от Canon широко применялся, подлинность защищенных цифровой подписью фотографий не подвергалась сомнению.

Отметим, что Дмитрий Скляров стал известен в 2001 году, когда на проходившей в США конференции по информационной безопасности выступил с докладом о незащищенности формата PDF, шифрование которого обеспечивалось программой Advanced eBook Processor. После окончания конференции российский программист был арестован ФБР и провел несколько месяцев в тюрьме.

В 2002 году Дмитрий Скляров был признан невиновным. Дело российского специалиста по криптографии вызвало массовые протесты в сети и широко освещалось прессой.

Будет ли фирма Canon преследовать российского специалиста, как это пыталась сделать Adobe, пока не ясно. Но репутация одного из самых успешных продуктов компании, аппаратно-программного комплекса OSK-E3, полностью дискредитирована.

----------


## Irina

*Британец удивил девушку, сделав ей предложение на автобусной остановке*

ЛОНДОН, 7 декабря. Водитель автобуса, который курсирует между английскими графствами Дорсет и Уилтшир, сделал своей подруге предложение с помощью электронного табло.

Вместо данных об остановках и номере маршрута Фил Опеншоу вписал в него вопрос «Ты выйдешь за меня замуж?», адресованный его возлюбленной Сэм Вудворд. После этого он подъехал к остановке, где девушка ждала автобуса после работы. Когда девушка прочла вопрос, Опеншоу вышел из автобуса и презентовал ей обручальное кольцо, сообщает Metro.

Вудворд ответила на предложение своего друга согласием.

Отметим, это уже не первый необычный случай предложения руки и сердца за последние месяцы в Англии. Так, в самом начале декабря житель города Сток-он-Трент отправил своей возлюбленной обручальное кольцо с ручной совой по кличке Зулу.

----------


## Irina

*Чешские власти проверяют беженцев-геев гетеросексуальной порнографией*

ПРАГА, 8 декабря. Власти Чехии подвергаются критике за введение спорного метода проверки геев, ищущих убежища в стране.

Как сообщает ВВС, претендентам на статус беженца показывают гетеросексуальную порнографию, проверяя их реакцию на изображения.

Европейские правозащитные организации назвали этот тест унизительной процедурой. Чешские власти в ответ заявляют, что проводят такие тесты только с письменного согласия претендентов.

----------


## Irina

*Женщины сильнее мужчин в фотографии и финансовом менеджменте*

МОСКВА, 9 декабря. В Интернете опубликованы итоги масштабного исследования, посвященного гендерным стереотипам в различных сферах профессиональной деятельности. Как отмечают эксперты Superjob, в большинстве случаев мнение респондентов совпало с реальной ситуацией на рынке труда. Однако есть и исключения.

Например, чисто женскими назвали профессии бухгалтера (58% респондентов), инспектора отдела кадров (51, секретаря–делопроизводит  ля (75, фармацевта (53 и оператора call-центра (62. Статистика по соискателям эти данные не только подтверждает, но и значительно превосходит. В частности, должность секретаря только в одной из 100 компаний занимает представитель сильного пола.

Есть и «сугубо мужские» виды деятельности. Это такие профессии, как программист (79% опрошенных), биржевой торговец (55, проектировщик (63, инженер по охране труда и технике безопасности (51.

В то же время, как показывает опыт,  реальность зачастую ломает многолетние стереотипы. Так, например, вопреки сложившимся представлениям, женщины опережают мужчин в ветеринарии и медицине, в финансовом менеджменте, журналистике, конструировании одежды, юриспруденции и фотографии, а также в маркетинге и в менеджменте по внешнеэкономической деятельности. При этом большинство респондентов связали эти профессии с работником-мужчиной.

----------


## Irina

*Кот нашел своих хозяев через пять лет*

БЕРЛИН, 9 декабря. Кот по кличке Скраб вернулся к своим хозяевам через пять лет после того, как ушел из дома и потерялся.

Животное породы русская голубая пропал в то время, когда в США устраняли последствия урагана «Катрина», произошедшего в конце августа 2005 года. Тогда коту было два года, сообщает The Sun Herald.

Хозяйка животного, Дженнифер Нобл рассказала, что до стихийного бедствия Скраб был домашним котом и не гулял на улице. Однако после «Катрины» он стал совершать прогулки. Однажды Скраб не вернулся домой. По мнению хозяйки кота, он просто не сумел сориентироваться на улице и не нашел дорогу домой.

Где Скраб был в течение пяти лет и чем занимался, неизвестно. Несколько месяцев назад кота нашла на улице некая женщина, которая стала его подкармливать. Когда наступили холода, она отнесла животное в отделение общества защиты животных. Там Скраба и опознали — сотрудники организации установили «личность» кота благодаря вживленному под его кожу микрочипу.

После этого представители общества защиты животных связались с семьей Дженнифер Нобл и сообщили, что Скраб нашелся. По словам хозяйки кота, сначала она не поверила сотруднику приюта, но когда ей описали найденного кота, она поняла, что речь идет о Скрабе. «Тогда мой собеседник сказал: «О Боже! Ну что ж, поздравляю вас с Рождеством!'», — рассказала Нобл.

Вскоре Скраб вернулся домой. Поначалу он вел себя нервно, но затем успокоился и привык к своим хозяевам.

----------


## Irina

*Составлен рейтинг самых продаваемых телефонов ноября*

СТОКГОЛЬМ, 10 декабря. Krusell, шведский производитель чехлов для мобильных устройств, подготовил очередной рейтинг самых продаваемых телефонов.

Как сообщает 3DNews, за основу ноябрьского списка взяты данные о продажах чехлов в 50 странах по всему миру, поэтому можно считать, что специфичный список скорее отражает популярность футляров для той или иной модели, нежели устройств.

Возглавил рейтинг Apple iPhone 4. Второе место, как и в прошлом месяце досталось Nokia 3720 Classic. Третье место сохранил за собой Samsung I9000 Galaxy S, а четвертое — Nokia C5.

Также в десятку вошли Nokia N8, HTC HD2, Nokia E52, Nokia 6700 Classic, Nokia 6303 Classic, HTC Desire HD

«iPhone 4 продолжает лидировать, что неудивительно. Nokia смогла взять шесть из десяти мест, что является отличным результатом. Линейка Sony Ericsson Xperia и iPhone 3GS покинули топ. Уверен, в декабрьском списке мы увидим новые модели», — сказал Ульф Сандберг (Ulf Sandberg), глава Krusell.

----------


## Irina

*Дания выпустит компьютеры, предназначенные для пожилых людей*

КОПЕНГАГЕН, 11 декабря. Датская компания DukaPC разработала и уже подготовила к запуску в серийное производство новый компьютер, предназначенный специально для пожилых людей. По словам генерального директора компании Эрика Хугора, устройство предназначено для людей, которые не привыкли пользоваться компьютерами, но хотят этому научиться, пишет портал CyberSecurity.

Согласно статистическим данным, около 44% датчан в возрасте 65-89 лет никогда не садились за компьютер, а 53% никогда не пользовались Интернетом. В стране насчитывается более полумиллиона датчан старше 60 лет, у которых дома нет компьютера. Таким образом, компания намерена заполнить этот «технологический пробел».

«Пользователям не придется заниматься такими вопросами, как обновление антивирусных баз, установка программ или настройка интернет-соединения. Все, что нужно – просто включить компьютер, – говорит Хугор. – Все обновления программ и операционной системы компания возьмет на себя, а ее сотрудники будут устранять неполадки дистанционно».

----------


## Jemal

*Макей: оппозиция готовит провокации с применением взрывчатых веществ*

*Оппозиционные кандидаты на пост президента Беларуси, призывая своих сторонников собраться в день выборов на Октябрьской площади Минска, на самом деле готовят провокации, в том числе с применением взрывчатых веществ, сообщил в эфире белорусского телеканала «РТР-Беларусь» глава администрации президента Беларуси Владимир Макей, передает ИТАР-ТАСС*. 

«Сейчас уже известно, что они не собираются мирным образом проводить это мероприятие, — рассказал глава президентской администрации. — Уже готовятся группы боевиков, уже закупаются теплые вещи, пиротехнические и даже взрывчатые вещества. Поэтому оппозиционные кандидаты однозначно нацеливают людей, нацеливают своих сторонников на провокации, на создание прекрасной “картинки” для западного телевидения, чтобы потом сказать: вот, видите, какая она власть — жестокая, как она жестоко обращается со своими избирателями». 

Макей также добавил: «Думаю, что у власти достаточно сил и средств, чтобы отреагировать спокойно и достойно на подобного рода ситуацию».

Подробнее: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> Макей также добавил: «Думаю, что у власти достаточно сил и средств, чтобы отреагировать спокойно и достойно на подобного рода ситуацию».


Да мы прекрасно помним как на прошлых выборах в бронированные мазы всех распихали за ночь и конец майданам местного значения.

----------


## Jemal

*Глава Администрации президента Владимир Макей выступил с резкой критикой в адрес альтернативных кандидатов в президенты.* 

11 декабря в интервью программе «Картина мира с Юрием Козиятко», вышедшей в эфир на телеканале «РТР-Беларусь», руководитель президентской администрации заявил о готовящихся оппозицией провокациях вплоть до применения взрывных устройств. 

По сообщению БЕЛТА, Владимир Макей выделил в заявлениях альтернативных претендентов на президентский пост два основных посыла: первый — все плохо, второй — я приду к власти и сделаю народ зажиточным. По мнению главы Администрации, в высказываниях многих кандидатов прослеживается наплевательское отношение к народу, поскольку все, что сделано хорошего за последние годы, они не хотят замечать. 

Владимир Макей особо остановился на кандидатурах *Владимира Некляева*, *Андрея Санникова* и *Ярослава Романчука*, не называя их фамилий. 

Так, по его словам, один из кандидатов, поэт, который сейчас «превратился в политического актера», пять лет провел в бегах за границей, испугавшись ответственности за растрату денег, а сейчас говорит, что готов после прихода к власти продать России все, в чем заинтересован российский капитал - нефтянку, газопроводы и др. Сам же этот кандидат, считает Макей, не вложил ни толики своего труда в создание этой инфраструктуры. «Или же предлагает раздать всю землю в частные руки, мол, мы создадим огромное количество фермерских хозяйств и заживем зажиточно. Получается, все то, что мы с трудом создавали, все, что сейчас начало приносить доходы (а это миллиарда долларов экспорта продовольствия за год), мы должны разрушить. Зачем разрушать то, что уже сейчас эффективно работает?», — недоумевает Владимир Макей. 

Раскритиковал он и заявления кандидата, «называющего себя опытным дипломатом», о том, что вся власть ворует, чиновники жируют, все они казнокрады и пр. Если есть такие упреки, сказал глава президентской администрации, то пусть называет конкретные фамилии, ведь президент очень требовательно относится к подобного рода вещам, и ни один человек, который совершает какие-либо проступки, не уходит от наказания. 

Макей скептически относится и к высказываниям одного кандидата-экономиста, который говорит о создании миллиона рабочих мест: «Сначала он предлагает приватизировать предприятия, в результате чего как минимум 3 миллиона рабочих мест будет освобождено и появятся 3 миллиона безработных, а потом — создавать один миллион рабочих мест». 

Глава Администрации президента высказал уверенность, что граждане внимательно отнесутся к подобным заявлениям претендентов на пост президента и смогут увидеть, что стоит за их красивыми словами. В Беларуси, по мнению Макея, многое сделано за последние годы: города преобразились, построены и модернизированы предприятия, учреждения здравоохранения, культурные и спортивные объекты. Обо всех этих успехах забывают упомянуть альтернативные кандидаты, — возможно, потому, что им больше знакома архитектура зарубежья, чем областных центров, райцентров, малых городов и поселков Беларуси. 

Во время четвертого Всебелорусского народного собрания, сказал Макей, были поставлены четкие, ясные и доступные для простого человека задачи на будущую пятилетку. «Доклад главы государства — это не предвыборная программа, а видение президентом того, как, какими темпами и в каком направлении должна развиваться страна, чтобы мы заняли достойное место в Европе и в мире в течение ближайших пяти лет», — отметил глава президентской администрацию. 

Задачи перед страной поставлены масштабные, только ВВП должен возрасти почти на 70%, намечены большие планы по реформированию экономики. Речь идет о создании новых производств, внедрении современных технологий, в том числе нано- и биотехнологий. В завершение интервью Макей перефразировал высказывание американского философа Ралфа Эмерсона: «Уровень цивилизации создается и образованием, и обликом городов, и обилием урожая, но в первую очередь — обликом человека, воспитанного страной. Если каждый на своем месте приложит усилия, чтобы сделать Беларусь краше, богаче и комфортнее, то, думаю, мы реализуем намеченные цели».

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Матерные открытки нервируют австралийцев*



КАНБЕРРА, 14 декабря. В Австралии в продаже появились рождественские открытки и оберточная бумага, оформленные с использованием ненормативной лексики. Выпуск и реализацию этих праздничных товаров осудили местные религиозные деятели, заявившие, что своим существованием открытки и бумага подрывают дух Рождества.

Надписи на поздравительных карточках и бумаге гласят: «Merry Fucking Christmas» (что приблизительно можно перевести как «Поздравляю с долбаным Рождеством») и «Happy Christmas DIckhead» (вольный перевод — «С Рождеством, тупица»). Стоимость одной такой открытки составляет пять австралийских долларов, сообщает Geelong Advertiser.

Эксперт по маркетингу Пол Харрисон отметил, что выступает против продажи таких открыток, однако подчеркнул привлекательность подобных товаров для некоторых категорий покупателей. «Лично мне они кажутся оскорбительными, но многие люди сочтут такие открытки забавными», — отметил собеседник издания.

В сети магазинов в свою очередь отметили, что не видят ничего предосудительного в продаже открыток с матерными поздравлениями. «У всех разное чувство юмора. Эти открытки не пропагандируют насилие или враждебность. К тому же, они больше ориентированы на молодых покупателей. А тем, кому открытки показались оскорбительными, могу посоветовать не покупать их», — отметила представительница магазинов
__________________

----------


## Irina

*Врачи впервые вылечили ВИЧ-положительного пациента*

БЕРЛИН, 15 декабря. Немецкие врачи полностью излечили пациента, больного СПИДом.

Еще три года назад ВИЧ-положительному американцу, постоянно проживавшему в Берлине, была проведена операция по трансплантации костного мозга. Оказалось, что костномозговые клетки в пересаженном материале несли мутацию, при которой организм становится практически невосприимчив к одному из распространенных типов ВИЧ. В «новых» клетках не было рецептора CCR5, сообщает CyberSecurity.

Однако вирус успел быстро видоизмениться в организме этого пациента, в результате он оказался заражен сразу двумя вариантами ВИЧ. Но собственные клетки организма этого мужчины были лишены рецепторов (CXCR4) ко второму вирусу. Получилось, что при наличии двух разных патогенов, пациент имел и два различных типа клеток, то есть человек фактически приобрел полную устойчивость к ВИЧ.

Как отмечают немецкие врачи, это лечение оказалось чрезвычайно сложным: у пациента были два рецидива и оба потребовали трансплантации стволовых клеток. Кроме того, он страдал неврологическим расстройством, которое также было вылечено. «Наши результаты позволяют предполагать с высокой степенью достоверности, что лечение ВИЧ-инфекции завершилось успешно», — заявляют медики.

----------


## Sanych

> Надписи на поздравительных карточках и бумаге гласят: «Merry Fucking Christmas» (что приблизительно можно перевести как «Поздравляю с долбаным Рождеством») и «Happy Christmas DIckhead» (вольный перевод — «С Рождеством, тупица»). Стоимость одной такой открытки составляет пять австралийских долларов, сообщает Geelong Advertiser.


Спрос порождает предложение. Значит была нужда и в таких открытках

----------


## Sanych

*16 декабря 2010 года в прямом эфире телеканалов "Россия", "Россия 24", радиостанций "Маяк", "Вести FM" и "Радио России" вышла специальная программа "Разговор с Владимиром Путиным. Продолжение". В рамках программы глава правительства ответил на многочисленные вопросы россиян по самым актуальным общественно-политическим темам. Программа продолжалась рекордное время - 4 часа 26 минут.*

Свой вопрос В. Путину могли задавать не только гости студии, но и те, с кем премьер будет общаться в ходе прямых включений из разных городов России. Обратиться к главе правительства можно было по телефонам или направив sms в единый центр обработки информации, а также посетив сайт программы. Вопрос через интернет можно направить с сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или москва-путину.рф. 

Эфир вела Мария Ситтель. 

Предлагаем вам отрывок стенограммы.

*М. СИТТЕЛЬ: Еще одно СМС, весьма интересное, адресант неизвестен, но несложно догадаться: "Зачем нашего Батьку все время обижаете? Что он ни делает - Вам все не нравится!"*

В. ПУТИН: Мамку, батьку - это о чем речь?

М. СИТТЕЛЬ: Видимо, от белоруса СМС.

В. ПУТИН: Ну что же он такое делает - я не знаю, по-моему, и не делает ничего.

Если речь идет об Александре Григорьевиче Лукашенко, то что значит, обижаете? В политике действуют другие категории - категории интересов. Должен сказать, что мы с огромным уважением относимся к белорусскому народу, и все, что делается Россией на протяжении десятилетий для поддержки экономики, социальной сферы Белоруссии - делается в интересах белорусского народа, а делается немало.

Но я напомню вам. Эти цифры, конечно, может кто угодно оспаривать, но поверьте мне, что они объективный характер носят. Не буду говорить о прошлом, хотя понятно, что, получая энергоносители из России по бросовым ценам, без всякого этого преувеличения можно сказать, мы субсидировали экономику очень многих республик бывшего Советского союза, в том числе и Белоруссии, - на миллиарды долларов. Это без преувеличения.

О чем мы сейчас договорились? Мы договорились о том, что мы поставим в Белоруссию в течение следующего года 20-21 млн тонн нефти сырой беспошлинно. Это будет стоить нашему бюджету, мы недополучим примерно 5 млрд 300 млн долларов.

Мы договорились, правда, о том, что все, что будет выработано из этой нефти в виде нефтепродуктов, нам Белорусская сторона вернет 100-процентно в наш бюджет, потому что в основном нефтепереработка Белоруссии работает почти исключительно на экспорт на нашем сырье. Отсюда мы вычтем примерно 3 млрд, и получится, что 2 млрд 300 мы недополучим, но мы газ в Белоруссию поставляем беспошлинно. Это значит, что наш бюджет недополучит еще 3 млрд долларов.

Кроме этого, мы согласились вынести за скобки 1,7 млн тонн нефти, которые добывает сама Белоруссия, из этого вообще ничего не брать. Казалось бы, это справедливо. Это только на первый взгляд, потому что вывозные таможенные пошлины на нефть сырую в несколько раз больше, чем вывозные таможенные пошлины на нефтепродукты. Это ясно, что все, что они произведут, они вывезут за границу, получат доходы в бюджет, а необходимые ресурсы для внутреннего потребления заместят нашей нефтью. Мы идем на это сознательно с целью поддержки белорусской экономики.

Если мы возьмем сельское хозяйство, то я, как никто другой, знаю, как чувствительно относятся наши сельхозпроизводители к поступлению на наш рынок товаров по импорту, в том числе и из Белоруссии, допустим, сахара. Что происходило в последние годы? Да, наши друзья и коллеги вырабатывают сахар из свеклы, но они все, что вырабатывают, в основном на наш рынок направляют, тростниковый - завозят и продают у себя. 90% мясопродукции, произведенной в Белоруссии, идет на российский рынок, 80, 70% примерно по другим видам сельхозпродукции.

И так почти по каждому направлению, включая и машиностроение, но там меньше, где-то около 40% идет на наш рынок, и автотехники. Поэтому говорить о том, что Россия ведет себя некорректно, такая постановка вопроса не имеет под собой никаких оснований.

И я хотел бы вот что сказать в завершение, отвечая на этот вопрос. Как бы у нас ни складывались отношения с белорусским руководством, а там искрит время от времени, но я лично никогда не позволял себе никаких выпадов в адрес белорусского руководства. Но как бы там ни "искрило", надо сказать, и сказать об этом честно, все-таки белорусское руководство взяло ясный, твердый курс на интеграцию в сфере экономики с Россией. И, безусловно, этот выбор заслуживает поддержки и уважения

----------


## Sanych

*МОСКВА, 22 дек - РИА Новости. Известный музыкант, лидер группы "Машина времени" Андрей Макаревич выдвинут в совет директоров Первого канала, пишет в среду газета "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на оказавшееся в ее распоряжении письмо Минкомсвязи.*

Предложения по новому составу совета директоров ОАО "Первый канал" за подписью заместителя министра Александра Жарова адресовано Федеральному агентству по управлению госимуществом. Причиной изменения состава совета стало назначение Сергея Собянина мэром Москвы. Ранее в бытность вице-премьером, главой аппарата правительства он возглавлял совет директоров Первого, представляя в нем интересы кабинета министров. На место Собянина Минкомсвязи рекомендует министра Игоря Щеголева. Макаревич рекомендован вместо первого вице-губернатора Ханты-Мансийского автономного округа Ильи Петрова.

В остальном состав прежний: заместитель главы администрации президента РФ Алексей Громов, заместитель министра связи Александр Жаров, кинорежиссер Никита Михалков, ректор МГИМО Анатолий Торкунов, глава "Мосфильма" Карен Шахназаров, гендиректор Первого канала Константин Эрнст и его заместитель Кирилл Клейменов. Представителей частных акционеров, которые контролируют 49% Первого канала, в этом списке нет, отмечает газета.

Издание добавляет, что в списке кандидатов еще могут произойти изменения, так как их утверждение происходит в правительстве.

----------


## Sanych

*Пресса Британии: Белоруссию выставили на аукцион*

Guardian в своей редакционной статье пишет, что план Александра Лукашенко переизбраться на пост президента был прост – выставитьна аукцион свою страну, Белоруссию.

Министр иностранных дел Польши заявил, что если выборы будут свободными и честными, то Белоруссия может получить европейский кредиты и помощь на сумму в три с половиной миллиардов долларов. Белорусский президент вроде бы пошел на встречу.

Кандидаты от оппозиции вдруг появились на экранах государственного телевидения, сам Лукашенко вдруг заговорил о верховенстве закона и частной собственности.

За неделю до выборов, принять участие в аукционе решила Россия: Москва отменила тарифы на экспортируемую нефть и не стала повышать цены на газ.

Однако непосредственно перед выборами в Белоруссии вдруг перестали работать Facebook, Twitter, LiveJournal и Gmail.

Когда же десять тысяч человек вышли на площадь в Минске для того, чтобы выразить свой протест подтасовкой результатов голосования, все сразу вернулось на круги своя. Тут же появились дубинки и провокаторы. Один из кандидатов был избит до потери сознания, а затем его с больничной койки увезли в заключение. Также были задержаны еще шестеро кандидатов и более 600 участников демонстрации.

Сам Лукашенко заявил, что в Белоруссии больше не будет "бестолковой демократии".

Но, пишет Guardian, на этом история не закончится. Лукашенко конечно может снова назначить самого себя президентом, но его популизм рассыпается на глазах.

Перед выборами правительство стало тратить большие деньги, в результате чего запасы валюты в стране резко сократились, а краткосрочные долги казны достигли 11 миллиардов долларов.

Россия, тем временем, не так щедра по отношению к своим блудным сынам.

Лукашенко можно купить, но него нельзя положиться, утверждает газета. Россия не хочет финансировать бюджетный дефицит Белоруссии, который достиг 14% ВВП. Разница доходов жителей Белоруссии и Польши лишь возрастает.

Бывший председатель колхоза хотел бы, чтобы его восхваляли как отца посткоммунистической страны, но его диктатура лишь объединяет белорусов против него, считает Guardian.

----------


## Irina

*ЭР-РИЯД,  Власти Саудовской Аравии предупредили население королевства о том, что празднование христианского Нового Года в любой форме запрещено.*

Магазинам, продающим товары с новогодней символикой угрожают жестокие штрафы, сообщает Okaz.

Комитеты Распространения Добродетели и Предотвращения Порока заявили, что их члены будут дислоцированы по всей территории страны с целью недопущения новогодних празднований.

В то же время. Комитеты обещают не обыскивать дома частных граждан. В их новогоднем заявлении говорится: «Нам все равно, что происходит внутри домов. Наша задача – не допустить публичного празднования Нового Года».

Кроме того, по данным газеты, власти наложили полный запрет на импорт в страну любых товаров с новогодней символикой.

----------


## Irina

*Россияне узнают у «Яндекса», полезно ли пить вино*

МОСКВА. Вино в 2010 году было самым популярным алкогольным напитком в Рунете. При этом оно вдвое опередило по количеству запросов считающуюся традиционно русским напитком водку. Таковы данные исследования, проведенного в преддверии Нового года интернет-компанией «Яндекс».

Так, на вино в среднем приходилось 530 тысяч запросов в месяц, на водку — 300 тысяч. Вторым после вина по популярности запросов стало пиво (470 тысяч запросов в среднем в месяц). По мнению «Яндекса», водкой интересуются меньше, потому что ее легче выбрать.

Запросы про вино очень разнообразны. Люди хотят и «купить вино без диоксида серы», и сделать «коктейли из мартини», и узнать, «можно ли беременным пить вино», и даже узнать, какие спеть «колядки на рождество про вино». Но чаще всего ищут все-таки какое-то конкретное вино или категории вин.

Судя по поисковым запросам, в которых пользователи «Яндекса» уточняют характеристики вина, больше всего любят французское красное сухое. «Вообще красное вино — несомненный фаворит, о нем спрашивают в три раза чаще, чем о белом (66% запросов против 29% соответственно)», — отмечает «Яндекс». Кроме сухих вин часто ищут брют и полусладкие, а кроме французских — итальянские, абхазские и грузинские.

На французские вина в 2010 году приходилось 21% поисковых запросов к «Яндексу», второе место поделили Италия и Абхазия (по 13, на третьем месте — вина, произведенные в Грузии, на Испанию и Чили приходится по 7% поисковых запросов.

Еще одна заметная «винная» тема — польза и вред вина для здоровья. Об этом «Яндекс» каждый день спрашивают более тысячи раз. Причем запросов о вине со словом «польза» в четыре раза больше, чем со словом «вред». «Видимо, людям больше хочется найти свидетельства о пользе вина, чем о его вреде», — полагает «Яндекс».

----------


## Irina

*Playboy выбрал 10 лучших авто 2011 года*

МОСКВА, 22 декабря. Мужской журнал Playboy представил рейтинг самых модных и изящных автомобилей, которые можно будет приобрести в автосалонах в новом 2011-м году.

В топ-десять издания вошли автомобили разных марок из разных стран, а также из разных ценовых категорий. Так, «Автомобилем года" Playboy назвал Mercedes SLS AMG — гоночный суперкар, стоимость которого в США составляет около $250 тыс. На втором месте в качестве лучшего гибрида оказался Honda CR-Z — гибридный спорткар стоимостью в $20-25 тыс.

Далее следует «Спортивный седан» – Aston Martin Rapide за $200 тыс., «Спортивное купе» – Cadillac CTS-V за $60 тыс., «Лучший кабриолет» – Porsche Boxster Spyder за $60-65 тыс.

«Прорывом года» в издании сочли компактный хэтчбек Mazda 2, стоимостью около $15 тыс.

«Лучшим внедорожником" признан Jeep Grand Cherokee за $30-35 тыс.

Электромобиль Nissan Leaf за– $25-30 тыс. оказался на 8-й строчке рейтинга в категории «Пригородный автомобиль». За ним следует «Лучший двигатель» – электромобиль Chevrolet Volt, за $30-35 тыс.

А самым перспективным авто стал представительский седан Hyundai Equus, стоимость которого в США составляет около $60 тыс.

----------


## Irina

*В украинской школе крысы 20 дней питались сухариками, облысели, ослепли и умерли*

ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК, 22 декабря. В днепропетровской школе №25 учитель химии вместе с учениками решили провести необычный эксперимент с любимой едой школьников — чипсами и сухариками.

Как сообщает портал «Сегодня», в качестве подопытных выбрали 12 грызунов. Их разделили на четыре группы: одних кормили чипсами, вторых — сухариками, третьим в еду насыпали усилитель вкуса глутамат натрия (Е621), который производители добавляют в колбасы и в фаст-фуд, а четвертых кормили зернами, овощами и фруктами. 

«Когда детям говоришь, что чипсы вредны для здоровья, они все равно их едят, — говорит учитель химии и основ здоровья Татьяна Дейнега. — Я решила, что ребята должны увидеть воочию, что будет происходить со здоровьем грызунов после употребления сухариков и чипсов».

По словам Татьяны Дейнеги, крысы, которых кормили сухариками, на двадцатый день стали одна за другой умирать. Перед смертью они ослепли и облысели. Позже экспертиза показала — животные умерли от цирроза печени, серьезного нарушения пищеварения и сетчатки глаза.

«Печень этих животных стала желтоватой. Это значит, что ее клетки стали наполняться жировыми капельками и погибать», — пояснил кандидат ветеринарных наук Валентин Ефимов. Не лучше чувствовали себя и те крысы, которые ели чипсы. Грызуны из третьей группы, уплетающие еду, сдобренную глутаматом натрия, стали агрессивными и зависимыми. И лишь те, кто питался зерном и овощами, чувствовали себя прекрасно.

После эксперимента школьники сообщили, что чипсы и сухарики больше никогда не будут есть. «Мне очень жалко крыс, но продукты, которыми мы их кормили, употребляют и люди, а людей мне жалко еще больше», — рассказала школьница Мария Каширина.

Ранее сообщалось, что министерство образования и науки Украины запретило продавать в школах фаст-фуд.

Напомним, решение о запрещении реализации в школах чипсов и газированных напитков было принято кабинетом министров еще в 2006-м году. В частности, «табу наложено на чипсы, газированные напитки, квас, сухарики, поп-корн, орешки и другие продукты, которые не являются жизненно необходимыми для детей».

----------


## Irina

*Мужчины любят автомобили больше, чем девушек*

ВАШИНГТОН, 24 декабря. Ученые из США пришли к выводу, что трепет, с которым представители сильного пола относятся к своим личным транспортным средствам, часто превосходит их симпатию по отношению к подругам. Согласно данным, полученным в ходе нового исследования, подобным образом мужчины ведут себя не только с автомобилями, но также с велосипедами, компьютерами, и огнестрельным оружием, если оно у них имеется, сообщает raut.ru.

Исследователи провели опрос среди посетителей пяти автомобильных выставок — в нем участвовали как мужчины, так и женщины в возрасте от 19 до 68 лет.

В результате выяснилось, что молодые люди намного чаще, чем представительницы прекрасного пола, были склонны называть свои машины специально придуманными кличками, подобно домашним животным, вместо официального названия марок.

Большинство респондентов отметили, что действительно чувствуют непреодолимое желание находиться рядом с дорогим для себя объектом, вполне сравнимое с привязанностью к девушке. Многие из них рассказали, что они проводят со своими автомобилями едва ли не больше времени, чем с подругами, не жалея на них денежных средств.

Отдельно стоит отметить, что подобное поведение мужчин, по признанию многих девушек, становится основной причиной ссор между ними.

----------


## Sanych

Наверное полагают, что хороший автомобиль - хорошая удочка для девушек

----------


## Irina

> Наверное полагают, что хороший автомобиль - хорошая удочка для девушек


Ты знаешь Саныч, не соглашусь. Хорошая машина это драйв адреналин и кайф) И не только для мужчин, но и для женщин за рулём. Это как обладать и править чем-то недоступным  -непередаваемое ощущение)))

----------


## Sanych

Но лучше на разных дорогах

----------


## Irina

*ДЕЛИ, 29 декабря. Житель Индии Рамаджит Рагав стал отцом в 94 года, что позволяет ему считаться самым старым «молодым родителем» в мире.*

Ранее рекорд принадлежал 90-летнему батраку Нану Раму Джоги из штата Раджастан, жена которого в 2007 году родила ему 22-го ребенка. Новоиспеченный рекордсмен живет в штате Харьяна на севере Индии и также работает батраком на ферме, сообщает Times of India.

Возраст Рагава был специально проверен по документам. Его жене Шакунтале около 55 лет. Врач больницы, где родился сын Рагава, считает, что хотя полностью исключить возможность стать отцом даже в 94 года нельзя, вероятность отцовства в этом возрасте крайне мала.

Индийцы не в первый раз бьют рекорды отцовства и материнства. В 2008 году 70-летняя индианка родила ребенка от 77-летнего супруга. В 2010 году 51-летняя индианка стала самой старой в мире мамой, зачавшей после прохождения процедуры ЭКО, но без использования донорской яйцеклетки.

----------


## Irina

*Полячка родила двойняшек от разных мужчин*
*
ВАРШАВА, 28 декабря. После появления на свет двойняшек жительница Польши подала на развод, чтобы выйти замуж за своего любовника. женщина полагала, что именно он являлся отцом ее детей.*

Но перед разводом, чтобы отбросить все сомнения, полячка решилась на генетическую экспертизу. Результаты ДНК-теста показали, что у ее детей оказалось двое отцов, сообщает TVN 24.

Отметим, до настоящего времени мировой медицине было известно лишь о шести случаях зачатия детей от разных отцов. Случай в Польше – стал седьмым.

По словам ученых, примерно у 0,1% женщин встречается так называемая пара-овуляция, когда во время одного цикла могут созреть две яйцеклетки, но в разное время. К тому же, поскольку сперматозоиды способны выживать в теле женщины до 72 часов, разница во времени между свиданием с двумя разными мужчинами может быть достаточно большой. Ученые говорят о том, что шанс на зачатие близнецов от разных отцов – один на миллион, но он все же существует.

----------


## Irina

*СУРГУТ, 1 января. Самолет Ту-134, выполнявший рейс из Сургута в Москву, совершил посадку в Сургуте с горящим двигателем. Как передает РИА «Новости», ссылаясь на источник в правоохранительных органах региона, самолет взорвался.*

«При взлете у самолета загорелась турбина. Посадка была произведена в 15:25 по местному времени (13:25 мск)», — сказал источник.

На борту находились 130 человек, включая экипаж. Никто не пострадал.

При посадке были приведены к готовности все оперативные службы.

«У самолета после посадки взорвались топливные баки, пострадавших нет — людей удалось эвакуировать до взрыва», — рассказал источник.

В самолете летели музыканты группы «На-На». Никто не пострадал, но сгорели все вещи и документы, сообщил по телефону участник группы Владимир Политов.

«При запуске двигателя произошла какая-то неполадка и загорелась обшивка самолета. Запасные выходы долго не открывались. У людей началась настоящая паника, некоторые рвались прямо через огонь», — рассказал Политов.

«Мы выходили по крылу самолета. Никто из наших ребят не пострадал, но сгорели все документы и вещи», — добавил он.

По словам певца, в данный момент группа находится в аэропорту Сургута, где ждет представителей авиакомпании «Kolavia», которой принадлежит самолет.

----------


## Irina

*МОСКВА, 31 декабря. Социальная сеть «ВКонтакте» представила новый тип страниц пользователей. «Публичные страницы» будут доступны для компаний, брендов и СМИ, рассказал пресс-секретарь соцсети Владислав Цыплухин.*

По замыслу разработчиков, передает Lenta.Ru, новые страницы будут более востребованы среди компаний для продвижения в соцсети. Отмечается, что до настоящего момента пользователи «ВКонтакте» могли завести лишь обычные страницы или страницы групп.

Новый тип учетной записи позволит создавать страницы с большим количеством функций. В частности, пользователи смогут создавать страницы для различных товаров, музыкальных групп или авторов, а также компаний.

В настоящий момент завести публичную страницу могут только партнеры «ВКонтакте». Первым подобную страницу завел «Сбербанк».

Добавим, что официальные страницы, отличающиеся по внешнему виду от страниц обычных пользователей, есть у соцсети Facebook. В частности, официальную страницу в крупнейшей в мире соцсети имеет президент США Барак Обама. Его страница «нравится» более 17 млн пользователей Facebook.

Как отмечает Oborot.Ru, в 2011 году «ВКонтакте» собирается изменить свою рекламную политику, после чего площадка станет еще более похожей на Facebook. Как известно, в этой соцсети нет баннеров, поэтому крупнейшая «социальная» медийная площадка Рунета откажется от баннерной рекламы к середине следующего года.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые: Непьющие люди склонны к преждевременной смерти
*
ВАШИНГТОН, 2 января. Умеренное употребление алкоголя способно продлить человеку жизнь. Такое сенсационное заявление сделали американские ученые из Техасского университета, передает mignews.ru.

В эксперименте, проведенном американскими специалистами, приняли участие 1 824 добровольцев обоих полов в возрасте от 55 до 65 лет. Первая группа участников выпивала небольшое количество алкоголя регулярно, а вторая группа отказалась от алкоголя после длительного периода выпивания.

Результаты эксперимента шокировали даже исследователей. Выяснилось, что люди, которые на протяжении последних 20 лет вообще не употребляли алкоголь, имеют повышенный риск преждевременной смерти на 49%.

Специалисты объясняют это тем, что, прекратив употреблять алкоголь, добровольцы нашли расслабление в других вредных привычках, таких как курение и употребление жирной пищи. А люди, которые выпивают регулярно, но в маленьких количествах, чаще всего ведут здоровый образ жизни.

Между тем, британские ученые ранее заявили, что более трети женщин старше 35 лет пьют больше, чем позволяли себе в молодости. А каждая пятая женщина этого же возраста нередко страдает запоями.

А российский главный санитарный врач Геннадий Онищенко рассказал, что в России от заболеваний, связанных с употреблением спиртного, умирают 80 тысяч человек, всего же в стране 2,2 млн алкоголиков.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые: Непьющие люди склонны к преждевременной смерти
*
ВАШИНГТОН, 2 января. Умеренное употребление алкоголя способно продлить человеку жизнь. Такое сенсационное заявление сделали американские ученые из Техасского университета, передает mignews.ru.

В эксперименте, проведенном американскими специалистами, приняли участие 1 824 добровольцев обоих полов в возрасте от 55 до 65 лет. Первая группа участников выпивала небольшое количество алкоголя регулярно, а вторая группа отказалась от алкоголя после длительного периода выпивания.

Результаты эксперимента шокировали даже исследователей. Выяснилось, что люди, которые на протяжении последних 20 лет вообще не употребляли алкоголь, имеют повышенный риск преждевременной смерти на 49%.

Специалисты объясняют это тем, что, прекратив употреблять алкоголь, добровольцы нашли расслабление в других вредных привычках, таких как курение и употребление жирной пищи. А люди, которые выпивают регулярно, но в маленьких количествах, чаще всего ведут здоровый образ жизни.

Между тем, британские ученые ранее заявили, что более трети женщин старше 35 лет пьют больше, чем позволяли себе в молодости. А каждая пятая женщина этого же возраста нередко страдает запоями.

А российский главный санитарный врач Геннадий Онищенко рассказал, что в России от заболеваний, связанных с употреблением спиртного, умирают 80 тысяч человек, всего же в стране 2,2 млн алкоголиков.

----------


## Irina

*NASA рассказало о самых недостоверных фантастических фильмах*


НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 3 января. NASA назвало семь худших и семь лучших с точки зрения достоверности фильмов последних лет. Как сообщает Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на The Sunday Times, объявление картин состоялось на пресс-конференции, проходившей в Лаборатории реактивного движения.

По мнению ученых, семерка худших с точки зрения достоверности представленных в них технологий выглядит следующим образом. Самым недостоверным фильмом назван «2012». На втором месте — «Земное ядро». На третьем — «Армегеддон». Далее следуют «Вулкан», «Цепная реакция», «Шестой день» и «Покрытое тайной».

Все перечисленные картины удостоились попадания в список благодаря большому количеству научных неточностей, а  порой, и совершеннейших выдумок. Так, например, в «2012» нейтрино разогревают земное ядро при условии, что нейтрино — нейтральные частицы и почти не взаимодействуют с материей.

Интереный факт: NASA приняло косвенное участие в создании одной из перечисленных картин — «Армагеддона». Авторы фильма изначально консультировались с космическим агентством, но со временем ответы ученых перестали устраивать кинематографистов, и те закончили фильм без их участия. В результате, по словам экспертов, получился чудовищный и нереалистичный фильм.

Кроме этого ученые представили список из фильмов, в которых, по их мнению, разного рода научные теории показаны верно. Лучшим оказалась картина «Гаттака». За ней следуют «Контакт» и «Мегаполис». Также NASA отметило фильмы «День, когда остановилась земля», «Женщина на луне», «Нечто из иного мира» и «Парк Юрского периода»

----------


## Irina

*Памелу Андерсон пытался задушить поклонник*

ЛИВЕРПУЛЬ, 3 января. Известная модель и актриса Памела Андерсон подверглась минувшей ночью нападению на железнодорожном вокзале английского города Ливерпуль.

Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, молодой человек, имя которого не раскрывается, схватил Андерсон за шею в момент, когда она входила в вагон поезда. Актриса возвращалась в Лондон после заключительного спектакля в Ливерпуле, где она играла в пьесе «Аладдин».

На помощь знаменитой блондинке пришли семеро полицейских, которые пытались освободить звезду от навязчивого фаната.

Но мужчина продолжал ломиться в поезд, да еще и выкрикивал в адрес стражей порядка гнусные фразы. А при задержании разгоряченный поклонник пытался укусить полицейского. Чтобы утихомирить буяна, пришлось использовать специальный газ, пишет портал Дни.ру. Спустя пару часов британская транспортная полиция отчиталась: 21-летний хам и нарушитель правопорядка доставлен в отделение.

Наблюдавшая весь этот «спектакль» Памела Андерсон не на шутку испугалась. 43-летняя актриса много чего перевидала на своем веку. Однако, внезапное нападение безумца выбило ее привычной колеи.

Как выяснилось позже, молодой человек, желавший занять место рядом с Памелой Андерсон в поезде до Лондона, преследует звезду в течении нескольких месяцев. Именно из-за него актриса была вынуждена усилить свою охрану. Фанат выкупил билеты на десять спектаклей с участием Памелы. И после каждого пытался подкараулить звезду у служебного входа.

Парню грозит приличный штраф и лишение свободы. В данный момент от находится за решеткой.

----------


## Irina

*Власти Шри-Ланки могут объявить мини-юбки вне закона*

КОЛОМБО, 3 января. Правительство Шри-Ланки раздумывает над введением запрета на ношение мини-юбок на всей территории страны. Об этом сообщили в местном правительстве.

«К нам поступил ряд жалоб от различных социальных групп относительно мини-юбок. Но пока мы только изучаем этот вопрос, и никакое решение еще не было принято», — подчеркнул представитель ланкийского министерства культуры Нимал Рубасинге. Ранее в местной прессе появилась информация о том, что правительство распорядилось установить дресс-код в публичных местах, согласно которому ношение этого предмета одежды будет запрещено, напоминает РИА «Новости».

Министр культуры страны Эканаяке поручил одному из департаментов министерства выработать специальные правила ношения мини-юбок в общественных местах. По его словам, этот шаг объясняется обеспокоенностью ряда лиц, которые считают, что подобного рода одежда способствует разложению традиционных культурных ценностей.

Отвечая на вопрос ланкийского издания о том, является ли эта мера частью президентской кампании за нравственность, Эканаяке отметил, что правительство не было инициатором рассмотрения этого вопроса и не собирается заниматься этой проблемой на уровне кабинета министров.

Президент Шри-Ланки — Махинда Раджалаксе — в публичных выступлениях проявляет себя как консервативный политик, отмечает KM-News. О том же говорят и его поступки: в стране проводятся антитабачная и антиалкогольная кампании, запрещена реклама с полуобнаженными образами, а не так давно здесь властями был отменен концерт известного американского рэппера Эйкона за то, что в одном из его клипов девушки в одном бикини танцевали перед статуей Будды.

Запреты на короткую одежду действуют и в других уголках планеты. Так, в ноябре прошлого года женщинам небольшого итальянского городка Кастелламаре ди Стабилия запретили носить мини-юбки, поскольку по мнению его мэра они влияет на снижение уровня добропорядочности. Женщин, которые откажутся следовать новому правилу, ждет весомый штраф в размере около 300 евро, напоминает Правда.ру.

В Таджикистане школьницам и студенткам также запрещено появляться в учебных заведениях в мини-юбках. К нарушительницам применяются различные формы административного воздействия, вплоть до исключения из учебного заведения. Также мини-юбки исчезли в Иране после исламской революции 1979 года.

Естественно, что мини-юбки, как и другая открытая одежда, запрещены и в других мусульманских странах. В Тунисе, в частности, соответствующее распоряжение было обнародовано еще в 1966 году.

----------


## Sanych

> Ученые: Непьющие люди склонны к преждевременной смерти


Ну правильно, надо ж немного спиртовые чистки организму устраивать

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*В Великобритании введены дополнительные меры безопасности на транспорте в связи с угрозой терактов. Об этом сообщает BBC News.*

Меры безопасности усилены в аэропортах, на вокзалах и других транспортных узлах страны. В аэропортах дежурят усиленные наряды полиции; граждан призывают сохранять бдительность и сообщать обо всем подозрительном властям.

В распоряжении BBC News оказалась копия уведомления, разосланного в администрации крупнейших аэропортов страны. В нем полиция предупреждает, что "Аль-Каида" может попытаться осуществить теракт в ближайшие дни. Полицейские подчеркивают, что эти сведения были получены из проверенных источников.

В то же время официальные лица в британской полиции подчеркивают, что указанные меры носят профилактический характер, и конкретной информации о готовящихся терактах пока не поступало. Поэтому национальный уровень террористической угрозы остается неизменным - с января 2010 года он определен как "серьезный". В Скотланд-Ярде напомнили, что при получении оперативной информации о запланированном теракте уровень угрозы был бы немедленно поднят до "критического".

Следует напомнить, что пятиуровневая система оповещения о террористической угрозе действует в Великобритании с августа 2006 года. Система оповещает граждан о возросшей опасности терактов и помогает правоохранительным органам координировать свою деятельность и усиливать меры безопасности на тех или иных объектах.

Примечательно, что для крупнейших аэропортов и вокзалов в Великобритании действует своя система определения террористической угрозы. По информации лондонской полиции, в данный момент опасность терактов на транспорте характеризуется как "существенная", но не "серьезная".

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Дальневосточное морское пароходство направило ледокол "Красин" для освобождения трех российских судов, которые с 30 декабря остаются заблокированными во льдах Охотского моря.*

В спасательной операции уже принимают участие два других ледокола - "Адмирал Макаров" и "Магадан".

В среду два из пяти судов, застрявших в дрейфующих льдах, вышли из опасного района. Траулер "Мыс Елизаветы" помог освободить ледокол "Макаров", а рыболовное судно "Антон Гурин" смогло выйти из опасного района самостоятельно.

В тисках льдов остаются еще три корабля: плавбаза "Содружество", научно-исследовательское судно "Профессор Кизеветтер" и рефрижератор "Берег Надежды".

При попытке добраться к терпящим бедствие кораблям оказался затерт льдами менее мощный ледокол "Магадан", и в ближайшее время его освобождением займется "Адмирал Макаров".

Только после этого "Макаров" попытается проложить путь в безопасную зону остальным застрявшим судам, на борту которых находится более 400 человек.

В четверг на помощь "Адмиралу Макарову" и "Магадану" отправлен еще один ледокол – "Красин".

Плохая погода

Как сообщил агентству РИА "Новости" капитан-координатор Дальневосточного морского пароходства Василий Мазуров, ледокол "вышел из порта Де-Кастри (Хабаровский край) и взял курс к берегам Сахалина".

Мазуров уточнил, что "Красин" вышел на случай, если понадобится его помощь. По его словам, ледокол подойдет к Сахалинскому заливу не ранее 9 января.

Погодные условия в районе бедствия остаются неблагоприятными: температура не поднимается выше -14 градусов, дует штормовой ветер, падает сильный снег.

В то же время представитель пресс-службы Министерства транспорта России сообщил агентству ИТАР-ТАСС, что "непосредственной угрозы застрявшим судам нет".

Министр транспорта Игорь Левитин сообщил накануне, что на рыболовецких судах достаточно запасов топлива, еды и воды, и всё готово к эвакуации людей, если это потребуется. При этом министр выразил надежду, что до этого не дойдет.

"Ассошиэйтед пресс" и российские агентства приводят прогноз погоды ведущего инженера-гидролога департамента специального флота Дальневосточного морского пароходства Николая Шаталина, который сказал, что после 5 "с юга в Охотское море придет очередной циклон, и это будет шторм, сильные штормовые ветры и плохая видимость".

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Международное энергетическое агентство (МЭА) предупреждает о том, что цены на нефть вступают в "опасную зону", угрожая хрупкому росту мировой экономики.*

Баррель нефти марки Brent впервые за более чем два года доходил в последние несколько дней до уровня в 95 долларов, хотя за минувшие сутки несколько снизился в цене. Американская WTI торгуется у отметки в 90 долларов.

Повышение цен заметно сказывается на темпах роста развитых стран, для которых стоимость импорта нефти и нефтепродуктов только в 2010 году выросла на 200 млрд долларов, подсчитали специалисты МЭА.

Эта цифра равняется примерно 0,5% совокупного ВВП 34 развитых стран - членов Организации Экономического сотрудничества и развития (ОЭСР).

Агентство в очередной раз призвало ОПЕК пересмотреть свое решение не поднимать уровни добычи.

Коридор цен ОПЕК стал тесен

На своей встрече в декабре 2010 года министры энергетики стран - членов ОПЕК пришли к заключению, что их устраивает коридор 70-80 долларов за баррель, и приняли решение не пересматривать квоты до следующей встречи в июне.

Как заявил в интервью Би-би-си главный экономист МЭА Фатих Бироль, в докризисном 2008 году нефтяные цены при среднегодовом показателе в 90 долларов за баррель сыграли свою негативную роль для торговых балансов некоторых стран, а также отразились на прибыльности многих компаний и благосостоянии людей.

"Я надеюсь, что производители, так же, как и потребители, будут вести себя разумно, - заявил Бироль. - Есть риск, что нефтяные цены еще возрастут, и это, в конечном итоге, весьма неблагоприятно скажется на восстановлении глобальной экономики".

Он также призвал страны, потребляющие значительные объемы энергосырья, как можно скорее скорректировать свою зависимость от нефти.

Растущие цены на энергоносители, а также на зерно (из-за неурожая сначала в России и Украине, а теперь еще и в Австралии) способствуют росту инфляции во многих странах мира.

Для некоторых из них, в частности тех, что находятся в тисках долгового кризиса, последствия могут быть катастрофическими, предупреждают эксперты.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Православные россияне празднуют сегодня Рождество Христово - событие, с которого 2011 лет назад христиане начали отсчет новой истории человечества. Славить приход в мир Спасителя христиане будут 12 дней, до праздника Крещения Господня. Праздничные литургии ночью и утром проходят во всех храмах на всех континентах. В Русской церкви сейчас насчитывается около 30 тысячи храмов и более 800 монастырей почти в 60 странах, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.*

Праздничные службы проходят во всех действующих храмах России и во многих русских приходах за рубежом (всего в мире насчитывается свыше 29 тысяч приходов РПЦ). По данным российской милиции, в Москве в рождественских богослужениях принимают участие около 11,5 тыс. человек.

В эту ночь Патриарх Московский и всея Руси Кирилл возглавил праздничное Рождественское богослужение в кафедральном соборном храме Христа Спасителя, где собрались тысячи верующих. В этом же кафедральном соборе Кирилл вместе с митрополитом Ювеналием совершит в 16.00 Великую Рождественскую Вечерню.

На службе присутствовал президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев с супругой. Медведев подарил Патриарху Кириллу старинную картину "Рождества Христова" и большой букет белых цветов, предстоятель Церкви также преподнес президенту рождественский подарок - перламутровый вертеп со Святой Земли.

Напомним, премьер-министр РФ Владимир Путин встретил праздник в храме Покрова Богородицы в селе Тургиново в Тверской области, откуда родом семья главы российского правительства.

По традиции на православном рождественском богослужении в Москве присутствовал посол Ватикана в России архиепископ Антонио Меннини. Рождественскую службу освещали более 30 СМИ. Прямую трансляцию вели два крупнейших российских телеканала - Первый канал и "Россия".

Представитель московского управления милиции сообщил агентству, что возле всех столичных храмов и монастырей в течение ночи и дня будут дежурить сотрудники правоохранительных органов.

Предстоятель Русской Церкви поздравил с праздником Рождества Христова всех "встретивших эту светозарную ночь в храме". "Надеемся, что Господь, родившийся в Вифлееме, снисшедший с неба на землю, претерпевший страдания и смерть по любви к людям, не оставит нас и ныне", - сказал патриарх.

Он отметил, что сейчас люди "может быть как никогда нуждаются в Его помощи, в Его милости, в Его любви". "Верим и знаем, что в ответ на нашу молитву, на искреннюю веру Бог реально входит в жизнь человека, поддерживает его руки, укрепляет разум, закаляет волю, освежает чувства, дает силу духа и здравие телесное", - сказал патриарх Кирилл. Он призвал всех христиан молиться об Отечестве, о народе и о каждой христианской душе.

В праздничном послании глава Русской Церкви призвал россиян помнить, что о каждом человеке есть уникальный Божий замысел. "Рождество Христово исполнено вневременного значения и имеет прямое отношение к судьбе каждого человека. Христос показал нам пример жизни, сообразной Божественному замыслу о человеке. Этот пример есть надежный ориентир, который помогает нам не сбиться с пути и обрести единственно верное направление, приводящее к полноте жизни и в условиях земного бытия, и в вечности", - говорится в Рождественском послании патриарха Кирилла.

*Медведев поздравил россиян через Twitter*

Президент России Дмитрий Медведев в ночь на пятницу разместил в своем микроблоге в Twitter сообщение, в котором поздравил православных с Рождеством. "С Рождеством Христовым!" - написал Медведев.

Кроме того, президент поздравил православных христиан и официально. Как сообщает в пятницу пресс-служба главы государства, в поздравлении, в частности, говорится: "Рождественский праздник обращает нас к непреходящим ценностям добра и любви. Они веками служили укреплению моральных устоев и сплочению русского народа. И во все времена помогали России проходить любые испытания, сохранять на нашей земле мир и согласие".

"Эти ценности и в современную эпоху являются для нашего общества основой мирной, созидательной жизни и дальнейшего развития России. Пусть Рождество придаст всем уверенности в своих силах, подарит радость и надежду", - говорится в поздравлении.
В Египте Рождество прошло под усиленной охраной полиции

Нынешнее Рождество стало одним из самых сложных для верующих египетской Коптской церкви, которые встречают праздник под усиленной охраной полиции, сообщает BBC.

1 января около православного храма в Александрии прогремел взрыв, в результате которого погибли 23 человека. Кроме того, несколько радикальных исламистских организаций призвали организовать нападения на коптов именно в Рождество, когда в церквях собирается много верующих.

Для защиты верующих привлечены десятки тысяч египетских полицейских, подходы к церквям заблокированы, у ворот храмов установлены металлоискатели, а у многих прихожан проверяют документы.

Впрочем, как передают корреспонденты с места событий, некоторые египетские мусульмане в эту ночь пришли в православные храмы, чтобы выразить солидарность с коптами.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*История, смысл и традиции Рождества*

Согласно евангельскому преданию, когда римский император Август, правивший Иудеей, объявил перепись населения и каждый должен был записаться именно там, откуда был родом, - праведный Иосиф отправился с обрученной ему Пресвятой Девой Марией в свой родной город Вифлеем.

В гостинице не оказалось свободных мест, поэтому Иосиф и Мария нашли приют в пещере, куда загоняли домашних животных (на древнеславянском - вертеп). В этом вертепе и родился Спаситель. Младенца Богородица положила в ясли.

Первыми поклониться воплотившемуся Богу пришли пастухи, которых известил Ангел. Вслед за ними пришли волхвы (восточные мудрецы-язычники), узнавшие о свершившемся чуде по появлению на небе необычной звезды. Эта звезда привела волхвов к месту Рождения Иисуса и потому именуется Вифлеемской.

Праздник Рождества, по учению Церкви, символизирует примирение человека с Богом. Рождество предвозвещает искупительный подвиг Христа и обновление человеческой природы, пораженной грехопадением прародителей.

По уставу Русской Православной Церкви, празднику предшествует многодневный Рождественский пост, который начинается 28 ноября и длится 40 дней - по 6 января включительно, напоминает РИА "Новости".

В Рождественский сочельник, 6 января, многие благочестивые верующие вообще не вкушают пищи, а к 22.00 идут в храм, где служатся повечерие, утреня и Божественная литургия.

Лишь при появлении первой звезды - символа звезды Вифлеемской - можно отведать сочиво (постное блюдо, которое чаще всего готовится из пшеницы или риса с медом и фруктами). Отсюда и название этого дня - сочельник.

После праздничного ночного богослужения 7 января православные поздравляют друг друга со светлым праздником Рождества Христова и разговляются (прекращают пост).

В этот день на Руси традиционно устраивались пышные застолья. Дети ходили по домам с "вертепом" - маленьким ящиком, оклеенным цветной бумагой, в котором с помощью укрепленных на оси кукол разыгрывались сцены на евангельский сюжет о рождении Христа. За это представление, сопровождавшееся пением, дети получали подарки. В некоторых местах, в частности, в Украине, этот обычай сохраняется и по сей день.

Дома и церкви на Рождество украшают елями и хвойными ветвями, которые символизируют вечную жизнь, а традиция наряжать рождественскую ель связана с образом райского дерева, изобилующего плодами.

Праздничные службы в храмах 7 января продолжаются до позднего вечера.

Вслед за Рождеством по церковному календарю наступают святки - время особой духовной радости и продолжения празднования. В эти дни, с 8 по 17 января, отменяются однодневные посты по средам и пятницам.

На второй день после Рождества Христова, 8 января, когда Церковь отмечает праздник под названием Собор Пресвятой Богородицы, патриарх Кирилл возглавит в 9.30 Божественную литургию в исторически главном храме Руси - Успенском соборе Московского Кремля.

*Два Рождества христианского мира*

Праздник Рождества Христова в ночь на 7 января (по новому стилю) вместе с Русской Православной Церковью встречают Иерусалимская, Сербская и Грузинская православные церкви, афонские монастыри, католики восточного обряда и некоторые протестанты, придерживающиеся Юлианского календаря. Разница между ним и Григорианским календарем составляет 13 дней. В Советской России "новый стиль" был введен в 1918 году.

Все остальные 11 православных церквей уже отпраздновали Рождество, как и большинство католиков и протестантов, в ночь на 25 декабря. Но они пользуются не "католическим" Григорианским календарем, а так называемым Новоюлианским, который пока совпадает с Григорианским. Расхождение между этими календарями в один день накопится к 2800 году.

Календарная реформа, заменившая Юлианский стиль на Григорианский, была предпринята в 16 веке при Папе Римском Григории XIII, по имени которого и получил свое название новый календарь. Цель реформы состояла в том, чтобы скорректировать нарастающую разницу между астрономическим годом и календарным.

В 1923 году по инициативе Константинопольского патриарха состоялось совещание православных церквей, на котором в этих же целях, а отчасти и для того, чтобы сделать шаг навстречу англичанам, в то время оккупировавшим Стамбул, было принято решение исправить Юлианский календарь. Русская Православная Церковь, которая в это время испытывала гонения под властью большевиков, не смогла участвовать в этом совещании.

Узнав о совещании в Константинополе, патриарх Тихон все же издал постановление о переходе на Новоюлианский календарь, но это вызвало протесты в церковном народе. Поэтому постановление было отменено менее чем через месяц. В Греции новый календарь закрепился, хотя и вызвал многочисленные выражения недовольства и даже породил продолжающийся доныне церковный раскол. Кроме того, последовать календарной реформы наотрез отказались афонские монашеские обители и Иерусалимская церковь.

Расхождение Юлианского календаря с астрономическим годом в один день накапливается за 128 лет, Григорианского - за 3 тысячи 333 года, а Новоюлианского - за 40 тысяч лет.

Священнослужители разных христианских конфессий отмечают, что расхождение в дате празднования Рождества не связано с вероучением, а обусловлено лишь отличиями в календарях, которых традиционно придерживается та или иная Церковь.

Кроме того, на определение даты праздника для многих приходов той или иной конфессии и Церкви влияет специфика местности, в которой проживают верующие, и календарные предпочтения большинства местного населения.

Так, Польская Православная Церковь празднует Рождество по Григорианскому календарю, но на востоке, в Белосточчине, где живет большинство польских православных, праздник отмечают 7 января.

Некоторые приходы РПЦ в дальнем зарубежье, состоящие преимущественно из местных жителей, отмечают Рождество по новому календарю, 25 декабря. Зато многие католики восточного обряда, в частности, Украинская греко-католическая церковь, встречают Рождество по Юлианскому календарю, то есть 7 января по новому стилю. Вместе с православным большинством и католиками восточного обряда 7 января Рождество празднуют и некоторые российские протестанты.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*ТОП 10 самых дорогих покупок уходящего года*


1. Российский миллиардер Роман Абрамович потратил $400 млн на покупку острова Новая Голландия в Санкт-Петербурге. Он планирует переделать остров в культурный центр, где будут построены дома, гостиницы, магазины, галереи и даже офисные здания.

***

2. На втором месте также Роман Абрамович именно в этом году он оплатил наконец заказанную им 4 года назад немецкой судостроительной компании Blohm & Voss супер-яхту Eclipse, считающуюся самой большой частной моторной яхтой в мире. Роскошное судно длиной 167 метров, которое в СМИ называют «дворцом на воде», было передано владельцу в норвежском порту Кристиансанд. На яхте находятся каюты для 30-ти гостей и 75-ти членов экипажа, бассейн, тренажерный зал с сауной, кинозал, дискотека и две вертолетные площадки. Помимо прочего, она оснащена подводной лодкой на 12 мест, четырьмя прогулочными катерами и двадцатью моторными скутерами. Стоимость нового приобретения российского олигарха превысила 400 миллионов долларов.

***

3. Миллиардер Стивен Коэн потратил $110 млн на покупку картины Джаспера Джонса «Флаг». Это рекордная цена, которая была когда-либо заплачена за картину живого художника.

***

4. А Сулейман Керимов решил купить и достроить школу. На это он ассигновал 100 млн. долларов. По его словам, речь идет о создании образовательного учреждения недалеко от будущего иннограда Сколково «для обучения продвинутых ребят из различных социальных слоев». Новый комплекс возводится на базе Зареченской общеобразовательной школы в пос. Заречье Одинцовского района. В прошлом году в 1-й класс этой школы пошла младшая дочь Керимова и это подтолкнуло его к подобной то ли благотворительности, то ли инвестиции. В проект уже вложено 180 млн руб., из которых 25 млн руб. потрачено на полный ремонт существующего здания школы.

***

5. В 60 млн. долларов обошлась яхта для президента Туркмении. Построенная в Италии яхта «Галкыныш» («Возрождение»), будет плавать в Каспийском море и станет первым кораблем флотилии, плавающей в Каспийском море, в рамках поддержки проекта национальной туристической зоны «Аваза». Президент Бердымухаммедов провел заседание кабинета министров 30 сентября на борту этой яхты. По слухам она была оплачена президентом компанией «Итера» Владимиром Макеевым.

***

6. Некоторые миллиардеры предпочитали вкладывать в недвижимость. Ценовых рекордов побито не было, однако покупки явно свидетельствовали о том, что рынок недвижимости начал восстанавливаться. Так, техасский миллиардер Келси Уоррен купил ранчо в Колорадо за $46,5 млн. На ранчо может одновременно разместиться 50 гостей, на его территории расположен спа-центр площадью 12 000 футов, а также бассейны.

***

7. Лондонский ювелир Лоуренс Графф заплатил рекордную сумму за бриллиант. На женевском аукционе он приобрел 25-каратный розовый бриллиант за $46 млн. Последний раз этот драгоценный камень выставлялся на продажу 60 лет назад. Председатель международного департамента ювелирных украшений Sotheby’s Дэвид Беннетт убежден, что бриллиант стоил этих денег: «истинно уникальные вещи стоят этих серьезных средств».

***

8. В прошлом месяце Коэн купил легендарную картину Энди Уорхола 1962 г. бутылка «Кока-колы». За «Кока-колу» Коэн заплатил $35,4 млн.

***

9. Магнат в сфере недвижимости Джозеф Лау отдал $16,7 млн за две античные курильницы в форме журавлей. В Китае журавли символизируют долголетие.

***

10. Ну и замыкает топ самый экстравагантный поступок в этом году – покупка двух белых трюфелей за $330 000, которую совершил миллиардер Стенли Хо. Гурманы, возможно, могли бы счесть действия Хо логичными, если бы не одно «но»: по словам экспертов, эти трюфели — не те, которыми бы вы хотели посыпать свое ризотто. «Они почти полностью или даже полностью не подходят для кулинарных нужд. Это грибы-переростки, у них часто бывают плохие и сгнившие части. Знаток трюфелей предпочел бы им более молодые и свежие грибы», — заявил Бритт Баньярд, издатель журнала Fungi. Когда Хо задали вопрос, зачем он купил трюфели, он ответил: «Надо почесать затылок. Когда появляется что-то редкое и очень дорогое, богатым людям просто необходимо это заполучить».

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*11 самых безумных законов о сексе*


11. Великобритания: Никаких случайных связей

Планируете немного пофлиртовать в пабе, а потом закадрить ближайшую красотку? В Англии этого делать не рекомендуется. Здесь тому, кто предложит незнакомой женщине заняться сексом, грозит штраф вплоть до 180 евро или 3 месяца тюрьмы.

***

10. США: Запретные презервативы

Во многих штатах США презервативы подвергаются настоящим гонениям. Законодатели, не обращая внимания на опасность СПИДа и других венерических заболеваний, всяческие затрудняют приобретение населением данных контрацептивов.

Презервативы либо вообще запрещено использовать (как в Коннектикуте), либо можно продавать лишь «из-под прилавка» (как в Висконсине), либо их запрещено рекламировать (как в Калифорнии). Но самый странный закон существует в Луизиане: здесь только женщинам запрещено покупать презервативы. За нарушение грозит солидный денежный штраф.

***

9. Ирландия: Секс только для дела

Если вы едите в Ирландию, то обязательно возьмите с собой запас этих чудесных противозачаточных средств — потому что купить их в самой Ирландии сложно. Ведь секс, по мнению властей, существует только для продолжения рода.

***

8. Гавайи: Наказание для родителей

Вы встретили на экзотическом острове женщину своей мечты и хотите заняться с нею любовью? Конечно, вы можете это сделать, но отвечать за ваш порыв придется родителям девушки. Ведь если вашей избраннице еще нет 18 лет, то ее родителей ждет наказание в виде трех лет исправительно-трудовых работ. За то, что они воспитали свою дочь «легкомысленной».

***

7. Венгрия: Секс в темноте

В столице Венгрии Будапеште партнерам разрешено любить друг друга только в темноте. Даже если вы «занимаетесь этим» при свете в собственной квартире — это все равно карается штрафом. Запрещено заниматься любовью, в том числе, и при свете свечей или камина. Остается вопрос: кто это все контролирует?

***

6. Италия: Не забудьте плавки!

В Палермо только женщинам разрешено находится на пляже полностью обнажеными, а вот мужчинам — нет. Обоснование звучит примерно так: «Мужская анатомия может приобретать пошлый вид, даже непреднамеренно». Еще бы, когда вокруг столько голых женщин!

***

5. И снова Италия: Мучительный выбор

В итальянском городе Тропея существует закон, который совершенно четко регулирует, кому можно находится на пляже в раздетом виде, а кому нет. В законе говорится: «Женщинам, которые толсты, уродливы или некрасивы, запрещается появляться на пляже в раздетом виде».

Данным правом пользуются лишь «молодые женщины, которые достойны того, чтобы превозносить красоту женского тела». Остаются только посочувствовать полицейским, которым приходится применять данный закон на практике.

***

4. Швеция: Фото-секс

В Швеции запрещено делать собственные фотографии в голом виде в полный рост в фото-кабинках. Однако фотографировать отдельно нижнюю и отдельно верхнюю часть тела в голом виде можно. Так что, если очень нужно, то можно сделать две фотографии, а затем склеить их вместе.

***

3. Китай: Не смотрите на ноги!

Если вам, находясь в Китае, захочется поглазеть на голых женщин — пожалуйста, смотрите сколько угодно. Но упаси вас бог уставиться на голые ноги одетой женщины. Это в Китае считается грубым оскорблением и карается несколькими днями тюрьмы.

***

2. Израиль: Порно-запрет

Просмотр порно-канала в номере израильской гостиницы может дорого вам обойтись. Не так давно здесь был принят закон, запрещающий просмотр порнофильмов по кабельному или спутниковому телевидению. Если вас поймают за этим занятием, могут отправить в тюрьму на срок вплоть до 3-х лет.

***

1. Эстония: Секс и мат

В эстонской столице городе Таллин категорически запрещается играть в шахматы во время полового акта. Тут возникает два вопроса: Во-первых, почему эстонцев так тянет играть именно во время секса? Во-вторых, если уж такая потребность у них возникает, то что в ней плохого? Смотрят же некоторые люди во время секса футбольные матчи или сериалы.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*ТОП10 необычных блюд
*


10 место: Мясо дикобраза нежное и вкусное. Оно похоже на телятину и свинину одновременно, что неоднозначно отображено в английском названии животного – PORCEPINE, где porc – свинья, рine – сосна.***

9 место: До сих пор ходят слухи, о том, то мясо акул-людоедов ядовито. Однако, акул можно есть, особенно те 170 видов, что питаются планктоном. Акулье мясо очень быстро портится, а потому его немедленно надо вымочить в соке лайма и использовать для опохмеления или сварить суп из плавников. Акула-молот – украшение любого обеда, а одна из самых вкусных – коричневая акула.

***

8 место: Говорят, что у тех, кто регулярно лакомится кенгурятиной, меньше шансов заболеть диабетом или приобрести тромбоз. Нежное мягкое мясо, по виду напоминающее телятину, имеет оригинальный вкус. Некоторые утверждают, что после кенгурятины хочется сразу подпрыгнуть до потолка.

***

7 место: Очень ценятся гурманами скаты. Обыкновенные скаты восхитительны на вкус, некоторые из них весьма напоминают креветок; малый электрический скат – объедение; песчаный скат, или скат бабочка, – хорош; пятнистый хвостокол – превосходен, по вкусу напоминает тунца; тупоносый скат ближе всего по вкусу к морскому гребешку; малые морские дьяволы – вкусны необыкновенно.

***

6 место: Листья и стебли лотоса по вкусу напоминают щавель. Черешки же ядовиты, тут самое главное — не перепутать. Варенье из лотоса очень похоже на абрикосовое, хотя абрикосовое – вкуснее.

***

5 место: Шашлык из страуса. Говорят, что мясо страуса тем нежнее, чем больше птица при жизни бегала. Неспортивные особи на вкус напоминают жесткую и подметкообразную говядину. Характерной особенностью страусятины является несравненный подкопченный привкус. Особенно хорош страус с ананасовым соусом.

***

4 место: Гремучая змея – блюдо явно на любителя. Такого количества костей нет даже в речной рыбе! Мяса как такового почти нет – сплошные ребра и кости. Так что если вы – не любитель ювелирного перебирания еды – не связывайтесь.

***

3 место: Тушеный крокодил. Лучше есть юных крокодилов. Пожилые похожи по вкусу на пропахшую тиной рыбу. Зато в крокодиловом стейке, вырезанном из хвоста, почти нет холестерина. И потом, подумайте, как хорошо, что это вы едите крокодила, а не он вас.

***

2 место: Черные яйца. Как и многие другие блюда китайской кухни, черные яйца считаются сильнейшим афродизиаком (любовным стимулятором). По сути это – утиные яйца, обмазанные смесью золы и известью, содой, солью и водой и выдержанные в земле от 20 до 100 дней. Иссиня-черные мелкие яйца необходимо есть без всяких приправ и гарниров. Только не вздумайте принюхиваться!

***

1 место: Салат из медуз. Вареная медуза напоминает нечто среднее между водорослями и рисовой лапшой фунчезой. Обилие приправ и соуса отбивает истинный вкус, который напомнит вам о недавнем насморке.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Интересные новогодние рекорды
*


Самая большая коллекция памятных вещей с Санта-Клаусом

Жан-Ги Лакерр (Канада) собрал 25 104 различных сувениров с Санта-Клаусом по состоянию на 30 ноября 2010 года. При этом первый сувенир у него появился в 1988 году. В его коллекции уже есть 2 360 статуэтки, 2 846 карт и открыток из 33 штатов, 1 312 салфеток и 241 булавка и брошь. 

***

Самый большой Санта-Клаус в мире

Санта, 15,6 метра в высоту, 11 метра в ширину, украшал вход в торговый центр Танглин Молл в Сингапуре с 10 ноября 1996 года по 3 января 1997 года. Дед Мороз-рекордсмен весил 2,5 тонны и был сделан из пенопласта и металла.

***

Самая дорого оформленная рождественская елка

Самая богато украшенная новогодняя елка была установлена 7 декабря 2002 года в клубе Тцунамаши Мисуи (Tsunamachi Misui Club,) в Минато-ку в столице Японии, Токио, ювелирной компанией “Пиаже-Япония”. Роскошная елка была украшена 83 ювелирными изделиями на общую сумму 1 357 785 000 японских иен (около $ 16 миллионов).

***

Самый большой рождественский чулок

Самый большой и длинный рождественский чулок – 32,56 метра в длину и 14,97 метра в ширину (от пятки до большого пальца) был сделан Обществом детей (Children’s Society) в Лондоне, Великобритания, 14 декабря 2007 года.

***

Самая продолжительная строчка №1 в музыкальных чартах на Рождество и Новый год

Рекорд принадлежит группам “Beatles” и “Spice Girls”. “Ливерпульская четверка” три года подряд покоряла музыкальный Олимп – с песнями “I Wanna Hold Your Hand” (1963 год), “I Feel Fine” (1964 год) и “Day Tripper/We Can Work it Out” (1965 год).
А группа “Spice Girls” стала номером 1 на Рождество и Новый год благодаря синглам: “2 Become 1″ в 1996 году, “Too Much” в 1997 году и “Goodbye” в 1998 году.

***

Самый кассовый фильм на рождественскую тематику

Самым кассовым фильмом на новогоднюю и рождественскую тематику признано кино “Как Гринч украл Рождество” (How the Grinch Stole Christmas, США, 2000 год).
Бюджет фильма: $ 123 миллиона, а выручка составила: $ 340 миллионов.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Рейтинг вредности алкогольных напитков*


Водка

Процесс приготовления водки довольно незамысловат: плоды или семена заквашиваются на обычных дрожжах, затем продукты брожения проходят многократную очистку и фильтрацию, и наконец полученная жидкость отправляется в привычную нам стеклотару.
Калорийность. Поскольку водка не содержит сахаров и других источников углеводов, калории в ней обеспечены только спиртом (примерно 7 ккал/г). Получается, что при всей своей дурной репутации, водка является одним из самых «диетических» напитков. Однако, если пить её вы будете не в чистом виде, а в составе коктейлей, картина может поменяться с точностью до наоборот.
Плюсы. Как правило, водка не содержит почти никаких добавок — красителей, ароматизаторов и т.п. — и к тому же проходит самую тщательную по сравнению с другими крепкими напитками очистку. Поэтому, утверждают наркологи из Британской медицинской ассоциации, похмельный синдром после водочного застолья оказывается намного легче, чем, скажем, от виски или рома или даже вина.


Минусы. При всей своей «чистоте», водка является виновницей большинства алкогольных отравлений. Из-за её относительной дешевизны, отсутствия ярко выраженного вкуса и привычки разбавлять соком или другими спиртными напитками, водка пьётся сравнительно легко, а значит вероятность злоупотребления максимальна.

Тяжесть похмелья 3 из 10 баллов.

Пиво

Делают из ячменя с добавлением хмеля (для вкуса) и дрожжей (для ускорения процесса брожения).
Калорийность. Хотя пиво и не самый калорийный алкогольный напиток, пьётся оно намного легче, чем те же виски; в итоге одна стандартная порция содержит гораздо большее количество калорий.
Плюсы. Содержание алкоголя в этом напитке крайне низко (3-8, и поэтому состояние опьянения от пива наступает очень медленно. Кроме того, пол-литра пива содержит примерно четверть рекомендуемой дневной нормы витамина В и полезных для сердца солей фолиевой кислоты.
Минусы. Как показало исследование специалистов из Центральной больницы Массачусетса, содержащиеся в пиве вещества пурины повышают уровень мочевой кислоты в крови, что, в свою очередь, ведёт к отложению солей в суставах и развитию подагры.
Потребление пива также повышает риск ожирения, проблем с сердечно-сосудистой системой и рака кишечника, и может привести к гормональному дисбалансу как у мужчин, так и у женщин.

Тяжесть похмелья: 4 из 10.

Белое вино

Делается из забродившего винограда, очищенного от косточек и кожуры. Калорийность. Ооколо 130 ккал на бокал (175 мл). Чем слаще вино, тем больше содержание калорий.
Плюсы. Как утверждают американские учёные, в белом вине содержатся особые химические соединения, способствующие снижению уровня холестерина в крови.
Минусы. Со временем в белом вине образуются сульфиты; их также могут добавлять туда производители, чтобы сохранить изначальный цвет своего продукта. Как бы там ни было, именно эти вещества учёные назвали виновниками тяжёлых похмельных симптомов, грозящих любителям белых вин. Вдобавок, сульфиты могут вызывать аллергические реакции, приступы мигрени и астмы, а также истончают зубную эмаль, повышая ваши шансы заработать кариес.

Тяжесть похмелья: 6 из 10.

Красное вино

Также изготавливается из перебродившего винограда, однако и кожура, и косточки идут в дело. Изначальный цвет жидкости обычно белый, но в течение обязательного срока хранения в 2-3 года он меняется на коричневатый или красный естественным путём.
Калорийность. Около 120 ккал на бокал. В красном вине как правило чуть меньше сахара, чем в белом.
Плюсы. В этом напитке много резерватрола — природного антиоксиданта, которого почти нет в белых винах. В умеренных количествах красное вино борется с тромбообразованием, воспалительными процессами, снижает уровень холестерина и тем самым оздоравливает всю сердечнососудистую систему.
Минусы. Из-за особенностей производства красное вино содержит два вида спирта — этанол и метанол, — и наша печень перерабатывает их поочерёдно. По словам британских исследователей, именно до метанола дело доходит в последнюю очередь, и поэтому он надолго «засиживается» в вашем организме и вызывает все похмельные неприятости.

Тяжесть похмелья: 7 из 10.

Шампанское

Производится приблизительно так же, как вино, но с добавлением большого количества дрожжей для образования пузырьков.

Калорийность. Примерно 130 ккал на бокал. Обычно производители добавляют в шампанское немного сиропа, чтобы улучшить вкус, поэтому напиток получается более калорийным, чем просто вино.
Плюсы. Антиоксиданты, содержащиеся в игристых винах, предотвращают разрушение нервных клеток и тем самым защищают от таких недугов, как болезнь Паркинсона и болезнь Альцгеймера. К такому выводу пришли учёные из Университета Ридинга, которые обнаружили в шампанском высокое содержание полезного тирозола и кофейной кислоты.
Минусы. Как известно, с пузырьками алкоголь всасывается в кровь намного быстрее, поэтому опьянеть от шампанского очень легко. Плюс, вопреки распространённому мнению, оно отнюдь не способствует поднятию настроения. Алкоголь одинаково влияет а наш мозг вне зависимости от его формы и источника, и, как говорят британские наркологи, влияние это чисто подавляющее. Потребление спиртного снижает активность нашего мозга, высвобождая эмоции и притупляя здравый смысл. В итоге мы становимся более разговорчивыми, возбуждёнными, чувствительными — но уж точно не более счастливыми.

Тяжесть похмелья: 7 из 10.

Виски

Виски — это продукт брожения ячменя или пшеницы, предварительно очищенный и в течение нескольких лет выдержанный в специальных деревянных бочках.
Калорийность. Около 80 ккал на 35 мл.
Плюсы. Как утверждают британские химики, в состав односолодовых виски входит полезная эллаговая кислота, причём в достаточно больших количествах. Эта кислота способна замедлять рост раковых опухолей определённого типа и даже убивать раковые клетки, не повреждая при этом здоровые.
Минусы. Чрезмерная любовь к этому напитку грозит если не белой горячкой, то внезапными и бурными приступами ярости точно. Из-за крепости напитка и традиции пить его неразбавленным и без закуски, виски быстро приводят к состоянию опьянения и заставляют пьющего вести себе крайне непредсказуемо. Как показали эксперименты, проведённые членами Королевского общества химиков Великобритании, именно этиловый спирт (содержащийся и в виски) быстрее всего всасывается организмом, и уже через час после первой рюмки уровень алкоголя в крови пьющего достигает своего максимума. Этим и объясняется действие напитка. Ещё один недостаток: за время хранения в виски образуются всевозможные примеси, благодаря чему похмелье от него в 2 раза тяжелее, чем от аналогичного количества водки.

Тяжесть похмелья: 8 из 10.

Бренди

Бренди получают путём дистилляции спирта из красного вина. Дорогие сорта также выдерживаются в деревянных бочках в течение нескольких лет.
Калорийность. Ок. 80 ккал на 35 мл.
Плюсы. Как продукт, полученный из красного вина, бренди богато антиоксидантами. Исследования австралийских учёных показали, что одна рюмка этого напитка (35 мл) равносильна рекомендуемой суточной дозе витамина С.
Минусы. Любовь к бренди чревата самым худшим из возможных похмельных синдромов. Согласно исследованиям лондонского Национального центра неврологии и нейрохирургии, с повышением выдержки напитка соответственно повышается и содержание в нём вредных веществ, которые образуются в процессе хранения. С одной стороны, они обеспечивают его вкус и запах, с другой — тяжелейшие симптомы отравления. То же относится к рому, джину и уже упомянутым красному вину и виски.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Криминальные курьезы*


10 Место:
Женщина была арестована во время скаутсткого слета, в котором участвовал ее сын. Пока она смотрела на то, как полисмен демонстрирует детишкам работу натасканной на наркотики розыскной собаки, собака нашла в ее сумочке пакет с травкой.

9 Место:
Молодой человек с дробовиком зашел в магазинчик и потребовал наличность из кассы. После того, как деньги были погружены в сумку, он увидел большую бутылку виски, и потребовал добавить ее к деньгам, однако получил от продавца отказ: у продавца были сомнения в том, что грабитель достиг 21 года.
После некоторых препирательств, грабитель достал водительские права и предъявил их продавцу, которые, после тщательного изучения, согласился с правомерностью получения алкоголя и упаковал бутылку в сумку. На чем они и расстались.
Впрочем, расстались ненадолго, потому что через два часа
грабитель был взят полицией в собственной квартире, ибо продавец сообщил имя и адрес, указанный в правах.


8 Место:
Некая дама обратилась в полицию с заявлением об угоне машины, сообщив при этом, что в машине остался мобильный телефон. Офицер позвонил по телефону, сказал, что, мол, по объявлению в газете и давно о такой тачке мечтал. Назначили встречу. Встретились. Арест, суд, тюрьма.

7 Место:
Решил один американский гражданин ограбить банк. Пошел в Bank of America, и на бланке депозитного вклада нацарапал что-то вроде «Эта аграбление, зосуньте все деньги в покет», после чего смиренно встал в очередь к окошку.
Но тут посетили его сомнения, а вдруг кто-то видел, как и что он писал? Может уже полицию вызывают? И он покинул этот банк,направившись через дорогу в Wells Fargo Bank.
Очередь там была намного меньше, и вот он, желанный миг: наш герой протягивает записку девушке — оператору. Оператор, девушка сообразительная, по орфографии решила, что грабитель явно умом не блещет, и спокойно ему ответила, что эту записку принять не может, так как она написана на бланке Bank of America, а здесь Wells Fargo. Потому он может переписать ее на бланке Wells
Fargo или вернуться в Bank of America. Слегка огорченный грабитель, как не странно, покинул банк, а девушка незамедлительно позвонила в полицию. Через пять минут его взяли. Угадайте где? Правильно,через дорогу, в очереди к окошку BoA.

6 Место:
Один английский водитель был засечен автоматическим радаром. Через некоторое время он получил по почте из полиции квитанцию на 40 фунтов и фото своего авто. Вместо того, чтобы платить, он просто послал в полицию фото 40 фунтов. Через несколько дней он опять получил конверт, в котором опять было фото, на этот раз фото наручников. Художественная сила этой фотографии оказалась фантастической — квитанция была оплачена в тот же день.

5 Место:
На суде в Мичигане, подсудимый по делу о хранении наркотиков Кристофер Янсен заявил, что он был обыскан без ордера. Прокурор ответил, что куртка Янсена в момент обыска как-то странно оттопыривалась, и у офицера были подозрения, что под курткой пистолет, а в этом случае ордер ему не нужен. «Полная ерунда» — сказал Янсен, — «я в той же куртке, что и тогда, где здесь спрятать пистолет? » С этими словами он снял куртку и отдал
ее судье. Который и нашел в кармане куртки пакет с кокаином. В заседании пришлось делать перерыв, поскольку минут пять судья с трудом мог сидеть от хохота.

4 Место:
Оклахома: Подсудимый по делу о вооруженном ограблении Денис Ньютон послал к черту своего адвоката и стал защищаться сам, и у него даже очень неплохо то получалось, пока прокурор не вызвал свидетеля — дамочку, менеджера ограбленного магазина, которая его
опознала. Денис вскочил, обвинил свидетельницу во лжи, и в
сердцах сказал «Жаль, что я не отстрелил твою пустую башку! «, правда тут же быстро добавив «Если бы, конечно, я там был » У присяжных заняло всего 20 минут чтобы решить, что 30 лет будет в самый раз.

3 Место:
Детройт: Гуляющий молодой человек обратил внимание на наряд полиции, который показывал окружной детворе новый компьютер, установленный в их патрульной машине. На вопрос, как эта штука работает, полицейский взял у него права и стал вбивать данные.Через несколько секунд бедолага был повязан по всем правилам, ибо экран компьютера упрекал его в вооруженном ограблении,
совершенном два года назад в г. Сент-Луис, штат Миссури.

2 Место:
Опять Детройт: Пара грабителей ворвалась в магазин звукозаписей, нервно водя дулами револьверов из стороны в сторону. Один из них заорал: «Никому не двигаться!». Когда его напарник дернулся к кассе, верный своему слову, он застрелил напарника.

1 Место:
Один американский господин прикупил коробочку очень дорогих и редких сигар. Таких дорогих и редких, что он их даже застраховал, среди всего прочего и от пожара. Через месяц сигары уже кончились, а он даже не внес первый взнос по полису. Это не помешало ему обратиться в страховую компанию с заявлением, что сигары были
утрачены в связи с «серией маленьких пожаров» (тут надо понимать, что в английском «огонь» и «пожар» обозначаются одним словом fire — прим, переводчика).
Компания платить отказалась, резонно ответив, что, собственно, он употребил сигары самым естественным для сигар образом.
Что же,господин обратился в суд и выиграл дело. В судебном решении судья признал, что исковое заявление, прямо скажем, несерьезно, но в то же время в наличии имеется полис, сигары застрахованы от огня, и этот полис не определяет «желательность» или «допустимость»
каких-либо видов огня. Так что страховщикам следует заплатить. Страховщики не стали заморачиваться с долгими и дорогостоящими апелляциями и выплатили 15000 долларов за «сгоревшие» сигары.
Впрочем,насладиться новыми халявными сигарами не удалось,
поскольку сразу после получения наличных по чеку этот господин был арестован. На основании того же полиса и своих же свидетельских показаний на суде, он был обвинен в 24 эпизодах умышленного уничтожения застрахованного имущества через поджог.
Итог нового процесса — 24 месяца тюрьмы и 24000 долларов штрафа

----------


## Irina

*Человечество бросит курить через 40 лет*

YTPO.ru

Курильщиков может не остаться на планете уже через 40 лет. К такому выводу пришли специалисты Citygroup в результате обработки статистических данных о числе курильщиков в разных странах.

Согласно данным исследования, за последние десятилетия число курящих людей упало на 9,4% по всему миру. В частности, в Великобритании в 1960 г. зависимость от никотина была максимальной, и, как сообщают аналитики Citygroup, с тех пор число курильщиков снижается довольно быстро, составив в 2008 г. около 20% от общего числа людей. Такой же процент курящих в Бельгии, Финляндии, Норвегии и США. И в России наблюдается та же тенденция — число курящих людей начало постепенно снижаться.

----------


## Irina

*Укушенный крысой за пенис американец судится с властями*

Русская служба BBC | 05:20:45

        Житель Нью-Йорка, который заявил о том, что в тюрьме его укусила за пенис крыса, может добиваться в судебном порядке компенсации от властей округа. Такое решение принял судья.
        Питер Соломон говорит, что ему пришлось пройти мучительный курс прививок от бешенства. По его словам, он и его сокамерники прекрасно знали, что тюремная камера, в которой они находились, просто кишела грызунами. Соломон утверждает, что тюремная администрация закрывала на это глаза, а также плохо с ним обращалась из-за того, что он чернокожий.
        Адвокаты, представляющие власти округа Нассау, добивались отклонения иска. Среди прочих аргументов, они заявили, что не существует свидетельств того, что травмы Соломона были серьезными.

----------


## Sanych

А чё это он с крысой делать хотел, что она его именно туда куснула )))

----------


## Irina

И то правда))) Что это он делал такое, что крыса накинулась))

----------


## Irina

*В Белоруссии лиса подстрелила охотника*

В районе деревни Старые Поддубы Щучинского района Гродненской области Белоруссии местный житель на охоте получил ранение бедра и был госпитализирован. По данным белорусских СМИ, 40-летний мужчина заявляет, что его подстрелила лиса.

По словам охотника, раненую лисицу он решил добить прикладом. Однако прижатое к земле животное начало отчаянно сопротивляться и случайно задело лапой спусковой крючок ружья. Оружие выстрелило в охотника, который получил сквозное ранение бедра.

В настоящее время раненый мужчина находится в местной больнице. Между тем прокуратура Щучинского района начала проверку по факту данного инцидента. Рассматриваются разные версии: в охотника мог стрелять другой человек или же мужчина мог совершить попытку самоубийства.

Аналогичный инцидент произошел летом прошлого года в городе Окленде в Новой Зеландии. Мужчине прострелила ягодицу его же собака, случайно задевшая лапой спусковой крючок ружья. Подобное происшествие имело место в 2005г. в Болгарии: пес ранил своего хозяина-охотника в грудь, в то время как они боролись за подстреленную птицу.

13 января 2011г.

----------


## Irina

*Мамонты появятся на Земле через четыре года*

Японские ученые намерены возродить мамонтов. Причем доисторические животные могут вновь появиться на Земле уже в ближайшем будущем — через четыре года.

Такое научное чудо стало возможным благодаря развитию технологий клонирования. За грандиозный проект намерен взяться профессор Киотского университета Акира Иритани, сообщают британские СМИ.

Отметим, что попытки воскресить мамонтов предпринимались еще 10 лет назад. Из клеток организма ископаемого, найденного в вечной мерзлоте в Сибири, извлекали ядра и пытались их размножить. Однако хранившиеся несколько тысяч лет в холоде клетки уже не могли функционировать.

Сдвиг в этом области наметился в 2008 году, когда ученые смогли клонировать мышь с помощью клеток другой мыши, замороженной на 16 лет. Теперь А.Иритани намеревается повторить успех своих коллег в работе с организмами, которые были заморожены на пять тысяч лет.

Профессор намерен выделить здоровые ядра из клеток мамонта и поместить их в яйцеклетки самки африканского слона. Она и станет суррогатной матерью для мамонта. По словам А.Иритани, до зачатия плода пройдет два года работы, а слониха будет вынашивать его около двух лет. Таким образом, примерно через четыре года можно будет воспроизвести здорового мамонта, считает ученый.

Как заявляет профессор, главное для успешного эксперимента — это найти хороший образец мягких тканей мамонта. Для этого нынешним летом А.Иритани намерен отправиться в Сибирь для поисков нужных образцов в вечной мерзлоте.

----------


## Sanych

*Заключенный голландец "не помещается в тюремной камере"*

Заключенный по имени Анжело Макд весит 230 кг при росте в 2 метра 7 сантиметров. Он заявляет, что не может ни спать, ни пользоваться туалетом.

Работники тюрьмы пытались ему помочь, сделав для кровати деревянный настил большей длины и выдав ему еще один матрас.

В сентябре прошлого года Макд был приговорен к двум годам тюрьмы за мошенничество. Он просит суд разрешить ему отбывать остаток срока под домашним арестом.

Как заявил в гаагском суде адвокат Баз Мартенс, условия, в которых содержат его клиента, нарушают европейскую Конвенцию по правам человека. Юрист утверждает, что заключенный и в самом деле страдает, а не просто пытается увильнуть от наказания.

"Мой клиент хочет отбыть срок без физических мучений", - сказал Мартенс в интервью радиостанции Нидерландов.

----------


## Justin

*Европейские журналисты объединились для публикации материалов WikiLeaks*

Четыре североевропейские газеты - норвежская Aftenposten, шведская Svenska Dagbladet, датская Politiken и немецкая Die Welt - решили объединить усилия для разбора материалов WikiLeaks. 

Первоначально медиапартнером WikiLeaks в Скандинавии была газета Aftenposten. Однако, как пояснили в редакции Svenska Dagbladet, норвежские журналисты поняли, что не справляются с огромным объемом материалов, и пригласили коллег к сотрудничеству.

Официальными медиапартнерами WikiLeaks являются несколько крупнейших мировых изданий: американская The New York Times, французская Le Monde, испанская El Pais, британская The Guardian, немецкая Der Spiegel. Журналисты этих СМИ отбирают и готовят к публикации материалы, предоставляемые WikiLeaks. В России об "эксклюзивном партнерстве" с WikiLeaks заявляет журнал "Русский репортер", который уже упрекал западных коллег в цензуре материалов, основанных на "сливах".

WikiLeaks с конца 2010 года предоставляет журналистам оказавшиеся в его распоряжении материалы секретной переписки американских дипломатов, содержащие множество разнородных сведений о международной политике и ситуации в различных странах мира. Источник столь масштабной утечки официально не назван.

----------


## Justin

*Итальянский вор просится обратно в тюрьму, поскольку жизнь за решеткой ему все же милее, чем жизнь с женой.*

45-летний Луиджи Фолльеро пробыл в заключении один год, и еще один его отправили отбывать под домашним арестом. Однако уже через два дня он снова был под стенами тюрьмы Ponte San Leonardo, что под Неаполем. Он слезно просился в свою родную камеру, лишь бы не находиться рядом с женой.

"Она все время ворчит и упрекает меня", - сказал он охранникам.

----------


## Irina

*ХАРЬКОВ, 31 января. Жители Богодухова Харьковской области стали свидетелями аномального природного явления: в городе выпал черный снег. За одну ночь необычный снег покрыл абсолютно все дома в частном секторе Богодухова, пишет газета «Сегодня».*

Темная субстанция легла ровным слоем на вывешенное на улице белье, которое, как утверждают хозяйки, теперь не отстирывается.

Не отмывается черный снег и с крыш авто. А местной малышне и приехавшим на отдых горожанам пришлось отказаться от снежных забав. «Мы вышли погулять, но теперь просто покатаемся на санках и быстренько домой зайдем, потому что мало ли что», — рассказала харьковчанка Елена.

Некоторые местные жители уверены: причина аномального снега — в местном заводе. Согласны с ними и представители экологических организаций. «Известны случаи, когда в разных городах выпадал серый, оранжевый или красный снег, — рассказал эколог Олег Перегон. — Обычно это связано с тем, что многие промышленные предприятия по ночам незаконно выбрасывают в атмосферу тонны вредных веществ. Многие жители промышленных районов Харькова жалуются, что в ночное время не могут из-за этого открыть форточку. По каждому такому факту контролирующие органы должны проводить проверку с целью выяснить, какое именно вещество попало в атмосферу и насколько оно опасно».

Однако представители Богодуховского завода уверяют: не виноваты, а копоть списывают на проходящие мимо товарные поезда.

----------


## Justin

*Российское представительство Microsoft обвинили в пиратстве*

Прошло "историческое" заседание суда по делу о нарушении авторских прав, на котором компания Microsoft выступала в качестве ответчика. 

Об этом рассказал ресурс CNews, журналисты которого присутствовали непосредственно на месте. В суд на российское представительство Microsoft подала "Консалтинговая компания Директория" из Санкт-Петербурга, она потребовала от Microsoft выплат в размере 5 миллионов рублей. По заявлению истца, Microsoft незаконно использовала его отчет и, фактически, выдала его за свой с некоторыми изменениями.

В прошлом году компания Microsoft распространила документ "Исследование зрелости внедрений ERP-систем в российских компаниях: Microsoft Dynamics ERP Index". Однако, как утверждает глава "Директории" Игорь Чепуровский, это переработка исследования его компании - "Корпоративные информационные системы: чем заканчиваются проекты внедрения", которое было проведено еще в 2006 году. "Директория" считает, что ее авторские права были "грубо нарушены". Кроме того, она утверждает, что договориться с Microsoft в досудебном порядке не удалось, поскольку на все запросы не было никакой реакции. 

В результате "Консалтинговая компания Директория" решила подать в суд, требуя прекращения распространения этого исследования и материальной компенсации. В то же время, Microsoft утверждает, что спорные материалы находились в открытом доступе или же принадлежали Microsoft либо ее вендорам. Суду остается рассмотреть дело и решить, кто же именно в этом случае прав. Стоит отметить, что компания Microsoft в России впервые выступает в качестве ответчика по делу о нарушении авторских прав - по крайней мере, по данным российского арбитражного суда. Обычно в такого рода делах софтверный гигант является истцом.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Михаил Козаков умирает от рака.*

Известный актер и режиссер Михаил Козаков находится в одной из израильских клиник. Сейчас стали известны причины его прибывания в больнице - у Михаила Михайловича диагностировали рак.
Как сообщает портал _MIGnews.co.il_, медики поставили звездному пациенту страшный диагноз: рак легких в неоперабельной форме.
В хосписе неподалеку от Тель-Авива народного артиста России посещают только близкие - дети и бывшая жена Анна Ямпольская. Именно к ней Козаков вернулся, расставшись в конце прошлого года с молоденькой Надеждой Седовой.

----------


## Justin

*Нибиру уже видна на небосклоне*
Относительно точности предсказания приближения планеты будет лучше определено в последний год по реакции Земли. Это вопрос, который невозможно предсказать точно, так как существует слишком много переменных параметров, влияющих на этот процесс, на ее подход, но ядро Земли уже реагирует, и это выражается повышением температуры океанов во всем мире. Следующий признак, который необходимо отметить - увеличение вулканической активности, большие и более частые землетрясения во всем мире...Ученые предполагают, что влияние «планеты дьявола» будет недобрым: 14 февраля 2013-го, когда Земля будет проходить между Нибиру и Солнцем, возможен глобальный катаклизм. Магнитные полюса переместятся, и наклон нашей планеты изменится! Сильнейшие землетрясения и мощнейшие цунами принесут беду многим континентам, и прежде всего Америке. Но после 1 июля 2014-го Нибиру двинется прочь от Земли по своей орбите. 
Планету Нибиру мощные телескопы зафиксировали впервые в 1983 году. Тогда американские ученые Томас Ван Фландернс и Ричард Харрингтон заявили, что планета имеет сильно вытянутую эллиптическую орбиту. Ее масса составляет от 2 до 5 масс Земли, расстояние от Солнца около 14 миллиардов километров.

----------


## Justin

*Google открыл 17 музеев мира для виртуального посещения*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Компания Google запустила онлайн-проект, который позволяет любому желающему побывать на виртуальной экскурсии в 17 музеях мира, сообщает Agence France-Presse. Проект работает аналогично сервису Google Street View.
В отличие от последнего, однако, в Google Art Project также доступна возможность рассматривать те или иные картины в высоком разрешении. Всего таких картин более тысячи.
По одной картине из каждого музея сфотографировано в очень высоком разрешении (7 миллиардов пикселей). Таким образом, на них можно увидеть такие детали, которые невозможно заметить невооруженным глазом при обычном посещении музея. Среди таких картин, например, "Спальня" и "Звездная ночь" Ван Гога, "В консерватории" Мане, "Рождение Венеры" Боттичелли и другие.
На данный момент в Google Art Project включены Музей современного искусства в Нью-Йорке, Третьяковская галерея, Версаль, Центр искусств королевы Софии в Мадриде, Национальная галерея в Лондоне, Эрмитаж, Музей Ван Гога в Амстердаме и другие знаменитые музеи мира.
Помимо самих картин, на сайте проекта можно прочесть их описание, а также узнать информацию о художнике. "Мы надеемся, что наша работа вдохновит людей, где бы они ни жили, и пробудит или укрепит в них любовь к искусству", - заявил представитель Google Нельсон Маттос.

----------


## Justin

*Google заплатит первому взломавшему защиту Chrome $20 тыс*

Google объявила о начале конкурса среди хакеров. Каждый, кому удастся обойти защиту браузера Chrome, получит приз в размере 20 тыс. долларов. Попытки обойти защиту будут проходить в рамках соревнования Pwn2Own, которое проходит ежегодно на конференции CanSecWest.






Согласно правилам, конкурс будет проходить в течение двух-трех дней. В первый день взломавший защиту браузера получит 20 тыс. долларов, а также ноутбук CR-48. Если же таковых не окажется, то во второй и третий день призовой фонд составит по 10 тыс. долларов. Соревнования начнутся 9 марта в канадском Ванкувере.

В этом году призовой фонд соревнований составляет 105 тыс. долларов. Участники будут пытаться взломать различные браузеры, включая вышеупомянутый Chrome, а также Firefox, Safari и Internet Explorer. Кроме того, на соревнованиях будет несколько моделей смартфонов, которые также будут подвергаться попыткам взлома. При успешном его выполнении участник получит сам аппарат, а также 15 тыс. долларов.

----------


## Justin

Эксперты антивирусной лаборатории PandaLabs предупреждают пользователей Facebook об обнаружении двух новых вредоносных программ, которые используют социальную сеть, чтобы заманить жертв в ловушку.

Первый зловред, получивший название Aprox.N, представляет собой троян, распространяемый посредством электронной почты. В рассылаемом злоумышленниками сообщении говорится о том, что аккаунт пользователя в Facebook был взломан и используется для рассылки спама, поэтому для обеспечения безопасности были изменены данные для входа. Во вложении к письму находится стилизованный под документ Word исполняемый файл, запуск которого заражает систему троянской программой, открывающей все возможные порты и соединяющейся с различными email-службами для рассылки спама.






Второе вредоносное приложение - Lolbot.Q - распространяется через сервисы мгновенных сообщений путем массовой рассылки киберпреступниками сообщений со ссылками на инфицированный файл, содержащий ворующую учетные записи Facebook шпионскую программу. Когда ничего не подозревающий пользователь пытается зайти на свою страницу в социальной сети, появляется сообщение о том, что аккаунт был заблокирован. Для его активации, жертве предлагается заполнить анкету, в которой также указана информация о розыгрыше различных призов. После нескольких вопросов программа просит указать номер мобильного телефона, на который якобы будет выслано сообщение с новым паролем. В результате выполнения всех действий пользователь, сам того не замечая, становится жертвой SMS-мошенничества.

Эксперты по информационной безопасности призывают интернет-пользователей внимательнее относиться к сообщениям от незнакомых лиц и быть осторожными при переходах по ссылкам, рассылаемых посредством электронной почты и IM-сетей.

----------


## Justin

*Первая в мире успешная полная пересадка лица*

Испанские врачи провели полную пересадку лица человеку, который случайно выстрелил себе в лицо в 2005 году. Команда из 30 врачей в Барселоне /Vall d'Hebron University Hospital/ оперировала на протяжении более 20 часов.

У пациента теперь новая кожа лица, мышцы, челюсти, скулы, нос, губы, зубы, веки. Трансплантация прошла в марте, но сообщение поступило в последние несколько дней. Молодой человек быстро поправляется. До трансплантации он перенес девять операций, но не мог нормально говорить, дышал с вентилятором, принимал пищу через трубку.

До этого было произведено несколько операций по частичной пересадке лица, в частности в 2005 году – французукие хирурги успешно пересадили женщине Изабель Динуа, которую покусала собственная собака, 
некоторые ткани лица, нос и губы.

А в 2008 году американские хирурги пересадили женщине практически 80 % лица включая кости, зубы, мышцы и нервы.
Но хотя во всем мире было проведено 10 частичных трансплантаций лица, это впервые полная и самая сложная операция.

Bianca Bolt сказала BBC, что это была "первая пересадка всего лица и нескольких костей лица." 

Процедура началась с того, что в течение 4 часов проходила операция по удалению лица от мертвого донора. Были удалены вены, артерии, кожа, мышцы и кости. Кроме того, реципиенту под наркозом удаляли кожные лоскуты с его лица. 

На заключительном этапе происходила пересадка лица донора и кровеносных сосудов реципиенту, частично с использованием микрососудистой хирургии для сшивания кровеносных сосудов. 

Доктор Джоан Баррет (Dr Joan Pere Barret), который возглавлял команду, говорит, что они пересаживали лицо как маску; у пациента в настоящее время совершенно новое лицо от линии его волос на лбу до шеи. Заметен только один шрам, похожий на морщину поперек шеи, сказал Барретт, добавив, что пациент может ходить по 
своей комнате и смотреть телевизор. 

Никаких сведений о доноре врачи не дают, за исключением того, что, как сказал Барретт, и донор, и реципиент  имели одинаковый вес, рост, пропорции лица и цвет кожи. 

Эксперты во всем мире оценивали операцию, которая была проведена 20 марта. 

Д-р Томас Ромо (Dr Thomas Romo), начальник лицевой и реконструктивной хирургии в больнице Ленокс Хилл в Нью-Йорке, сообщил Associated Press, что: 

"Это прорыв. Эти врачи сделали огромный толчок в развитии, и я очень рад за них". 

Британские эксперты согласны с тем, что это, пожалуй, самая сложная операция по пересадке лица, так как она включает пересадку большего количества костей, чем ранее, из них большую часть составляли кости нижней части лица.

Представитель UK's Facial Transplantation Research Team (Исследовательская Команда Лиевых Трансплантаций в Великобритании) сказал BBC, что эта операция является "огромным достижением", и показывает, как такие операции могут помочь наиболее тяжело раненым людям, для которых реконструкция лица не представляется возможной или не срабатывает.

Испанский пациент, имя которого не называется, случайно выстрелил себе в лицо из дробовика в 2005 году, повредив лицо от глазниц и ниже, не повредив глаз и зрения. 

До трансплантации он перенес девять операций, не мог нормально говорить, мог только дышать с вентилятором и принимать пищу через трубку. 

Барретт сказал, что он до сих пор не может ни есть, ни говорить, ни улыбаться, но он может видеть и глотать слюну. Врачи ожидают, что он сможет питаться и дышать самостоятельно в течение ближайших нескольких дней.

----------


## Irina

*Американцы выпустили жвачку с витаминами*

Аргументы и Факты, 10 февраля 2011

В магазинах США появилась новая жевательная резинка, основное отличие которой — повышенное содержание витаминов. По словам производителей, в жвачку добавлена суточная доза (около 25 витаминов B-6 и B-12. «Уникальная особенность жвачки состоит в энергии, которую вы можете, как попробовать, так и почувствовать», — говорят они.

Витамины в жевательную резинку для укрепления эффективности позиционирования своих продуктов, стали добавлять два крупнейших мировых бренда Stride и Trident, входящие в состав Kraft Foods. Новый продукт содержит витамин C и женьшень, сообщает Sostav.ru.

В дальнейшем в жвачку планируется добавлять ингредиенты, содержащиеся в энергетических напитках и злаках, которые смогут взбодрить и улучшить здоровье потребителя. Основная целевая аудитория жвачек с витаминами — молодые люди возрасте от 23–27 лет.

----------


## Irina

*Осаму бин Ладена лишили статуса «террориста номер один»*


Наибольшую угрозу для безопасности США представляет йеменский террорист Анвар аль-Авлаки, заявил в среду, 9 февраля, глава Национального контртеррористического центра США (National Counterrorism Center — NCTC) Майкл Лейтер (Michael Leiter), сообщает Agence France-Presse.

Выступая в американском Конгрессе, Лейтер рассказал, что возглавляемая Осамой бин Ладеном ветвь «Аль-Каеды», базирующаяся в Пакистане, за последнее время была существенно ослаблена атаками армии США, в первую очередь — налетами беспилотников. 'Аль-Каеда' в Пакистане, мы считаем, сейчас наиболее слаба за последние 10 лет, — цитирует слова Лейтера агентство Bloomberg.

Ранее Осаму бин Ладена, которого американские власти считают ответственным, в том числе, за теракты 11 сентября 2001 года, неоднократно называли «террористом номер один». Он входит в десятку самых разыскиваемых террористов ФБР.

Майкл Лейтер отметил, что Анвар аль-Авлаки и йеменская «Аль-Каеда» представляет особую угрозу потому, что способна вербовать людей, в том числе, на территории США. Глава NCTC признал успехи аль-Авлаки в «инновациях, которые усложняют нашу работу». Он подчеркнул, что лидер йеменских террористов владеет английским и умело использует возможности интернета для пропаганды своих идей. «Он говорит напрямую с теми, кто здесь живет», — добавил Лейтер.

Стоит отметить, что 9 февраля гражданин США Дэниэл Патрик Бойд признался в подготовке терактов и заговоре с целью поддержки террористов. Следствие считает его лидером ячейки исламистов-боевиков на территории США. Всего, по данным BBC News, начиная с 2009 года более 60 граждан США были обвинены или осуждены по делам, связанным с совершением и подготовкой террористических актов.

----------


## Irina

*В Новой Зеландии жену можно выиграть в конкурсе*

Необычный конкурс устроила радиостанция Rock FM в Новой Зеландии - он называется "Выиграй себе жену". Как сообщают австралийские СМИ, победитель конкурса получит шанс поехать на Украину и выбрать себе супругу из числа девушек, которые обратились в фирму, предоставляющую услуги по знакомству с иностранцами.

Результаты конкурса "Выиграй себе жену" будут объявлены 28 февраля. Победителя выберут из пяти вышедших в финал. Мужчину будут оценивать по качествам характера, подвергнут различным психологическим тестам и определят, готов ли он к семейной жизни. Свои мнения о претендентах на победу выскажут их друзья и родные - это также будет учитываться.

Победителю конкурса также оплатят пребывание на Украине в течение 12 дней и выдадут примерно полторы тысячи долларов на дорожные расходы. Однако украинке, которая станет супругой новозеландца, оплачивать поездку в страну радиостанция не намерена.

Между тем такая инициатива Rock FM вызвала недовольство у борцов за права женщин. По мнению новозеландского политика Сью Брэдфорд, радиостанция эксплуатирует семейные ценности в своих интересах.

В свое оправдание представители Rock FM заявили, что никого не заставляют жениться. "Если мужчина решит жениться на украинской девушке и привезти ее в Новую Зеландию, это уже их личное дело", - отметили на радиостанции.

11 февраля 2011г.

----------


## Sanych

> В Новой Зеландии жену можно выиграть в конкурсе


А проиграть интересно можно ?

----------


## Justin

*В Израиле туристку похитили для работы в борделе*

23-летняя туристка из Эквадора, отправляясь в Израиль, не могла и представить себе, что ее отпуск обернется кошмаром. Ее похитили прямо в международном аэропорту Бен-Гурион в Тель-Авиве. Таксист, поняв, что путешественница не владеет ивритом и не знает города, вместо отеля, где у нее был забронирован номер, отвез ее в пригород, Рамат-Ган. Там девушку заперли в гостиничном номере и в течение целой недели угрозами принуждали заниматься проституцией, сообщает Isra.com. 

Полицейские, получив информацию о происходящем, прибыли на место и спасли несчастную, находившуюся в шоковом состоянии. Операция происходила как будто по сценарию голливудского фильма. Тайный агент полиции, прикинувшись клиентом, попросил девушку сообщить сутенерам, что он отказывается платить. Когда те прибыли для "выяснения", их немедленно арестовали. К настоящему времени по этому делу задержано трое мужчин, но водитель такси пока не найден. 

Известно, что шофер, состоящий в сговоре с сутенерами, высматривал одиноких девушек в аэропорту и доставлял по указанному адресу, пишет Cursorinfo.co.il. Туристка из Эквадора была не единственной жертвой, но многие другие девушки, вырвавшись из борделя, просто боялись сообщать об этом представителям власти и стремились лишь поскорее покинуть страну.

----------


## Justin

*Пьяные россияне разбили иллюминатор в летящем самолете*

Российские военнослужащие устроили дебош в воздухе. Как передает РСН, по словам очевидца инцидента Сергея, все случилось накануне в самолете, следовавшем по маршруту  КС845 из Алматы в Москву. 

Свидетель инцидента рассказал, что служба безопасности аэропорта Алматы позволила подняться на борт  двум абсолютно пьяным мужчинам. Как позднее выяснилось, молодые люди оказались лейтенантами российской армии. Очевидец утверждает, что военнослужащие распивали спирное,  шумно разговаривали и вели себя  неадекватно. Экипаж предпринял попытку привести хулиганов в чувства, однако  после того, как один из них начал курить в салоне самолета, пассажиры сами утихомирили пьяных, рассадив в разные концы самолета. Кроме того, по словам Сергея, когда самолет приземлился, выяснилось, что пьяные разбили  внутреннее стекло иллюминатора. 

В Москве они были взяты под стражу сотрудниками милиции

----------


## Justin

РИА Новости
В легендарной "Бутырке" заключенные могут посещать стоматолога и заказывать еду в ресторане. Смотрите на видео РИА Новости экскурсию по самой большой тюрьме Москвы. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

*карельские милиционеры обезвредили "секс-бомбу" на центральном почтамте Петрозаводска*

Секс-игрушка, принятая за бомбу, вызвала переполох на почте в Карелии 
rian.ru
Работники центрального почтового отделения Петрозаводска в понедельник сообщили в милицию о подозрительной посылке, в которой, по их словам, находился предмет, похожий на взрывное устройство, но прибывшая на место группа разминирования обнаружила в коробке вибрирующую секс-игрушку.

----------


## vova230

Вот это меня поразило и возмутило до крайности: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Видеозапись, на которой запечатлен момент, когда машины скорой помощи, а также реанимобиль с включенными спецсигналами вынуждены стоять, пропуская правительственный кортеж,
Скандальные события разворачиваются на Кутузовском проспекте в Москве. На видео запечатлен факт, когда слева от задержанных ГИБДД автомобилей на большой скорости проносится VIP-кортеж. В числе остановленных автомобилей две бригады скорой помощи и реанимобиль, в котором вполне мог находиться тяжело больной пациент.

----------


## Justin

на фэйсбуке  такие коменты поэтому поводу ... вот собаки ... куда это они могли так спешить ???? на очередное собрание ???? или за очередной взяткой???

----------


## Sanych

В возрасте 79 лет сегодня скончалась англо-американская актриса *Элизабет Тейлор*. Об этом сообщает телеканал Эн-би-си.

В феврале Тейлор, здоровье которой в последние годы пошатнулось, была госпитализирована с жалобами на симптомы, "вызываемые острой сердечной недостаточностью". Пациентке оказали необходимую медицинскую помощь и оставили в больнице под наблюдением врачей.

Элизабет Тейлор снялась в почти 50 картинах и обладает двумя премиями "Оскар" Американской академии киноискусств. Первую золотую статуэтку актриса завоевала за роль в ленте "Баттерфилд 8" (1960), вторую - за работу в картине "Кто боится Вирджинии Вульф" (1966).

----------


## Justin

Над 13-летней поп-певицей издеваются на YouTube

Видеоклип на сингл Friday 13-летней американской «поп-певицы» Ребекки Блэк появился в Сети всего неделю назад, но уже успел собрать более 16,5 млн просмотров. Правда, будем справедливы, большинство комментаторов негативно отозвались об увиденном-услышанном.

Музыкальные критики — как доморощенные, так и профессиональные — довольно скептически отнеслись к этой нетленке в жанре подросткового поп-кривлянья, изображённого юной американкой. К примеру, журнал Rolling Stone охарактеризовал её как «вторичный продукт с раздражающим и чрезвычайно глупым текстом».

«Лирика» и впрямь ниже плинтуса; такое с лёгкостью напишет каждый второй подросток, если только за это будут ставить оценки. Текст в стиле «что вижу, то пою» повествует о том, как школьница собирается на занятия, после чего за ней заезжают друзья, и вся компания отправляется развлекаться. Поп-девочка сообщает миру, что «сегодня пятница», и она с предвкушением ожидает выходных. В той же примитивной манере выдержан и иллюстрирующий действо видеоряд.

Всё это могло бы показаться тонкой пародией на подростковую культуру, если бы Ребекка не отнеслась к своему «творчеству» с недетской серьёзностью и не заявила, что расстроена отрицательными отзывами, но всё же не планирует прекращать восхождение к славе. Поэтому производством пародий тут же занялись рядовые интернет-пользователи, что, впрочем, только добавило песенке популярности.

Неудивительно, что она уже появилась на iTunes.

Ребекка Блэк — продукт небольшой калифорнийской «фабрики звёзд» — звукозаписывающей компании ARK Music Factory, которая позиционирует себя как «сообщество по поиску и продвижению музыкальных талантов». Владельцы лейбла (откроем страшный секрет) и написали эту бедную «Пятницу».

Рассуждающие о данном феномене эксперты не преминули отметить резко возросшую роль социальных сетей в деле раскрутки начинающих артистов, попутно указав на вирусную природу этого процесса.

----------


## Sanych

*Умерла Людмила Гурченко.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Всенародно любимая актриса, певица и режиссер Людмила Гурченко, скончавшаяся в среду в Москве, провела последние минуты жизни рядом с мужем, продюсером Сергеем Сениным. После сложной операции легендарная артистка мужественно переносила свой недуг.

Гурченко всегда отличало то, что она старалась не разочаровывать своих поклонников и, даже несмотря на не всегда хорошее самочувствие, прекрасно выглядела и являла собой образец утонченности, хорошего вкуса и изысканности. Общаясь с поклонниками, актриса часто вспоминала свое прошлое. "До сих пор помню то куцее зеленое пальтишко, в котором меня провожали в Москву - я поступила в Институт кинематографии с первого раза, – рассказывала Людмила Марковна. - А на третьем курсе был фильм "Карнавальная ночь"... После него - годы забвения".

"Все это время на мне ставили кресты и пробы, – продолжила актриса. – Режиссеры говорили: ну что в ней такого? Ну, подумаешь, поет-танцует... Потом все стало получаться – меня приглашали на роли. Сначала маленькие, потом – большие. А я молчала, когда через 15 лет приходилось опять работать вместе с теми режиссерами, которые отказывали мне в ролях".

Она любила быть разной, непредсказуемой, любила удивлять и шокировать. Но какой бы образ актриса не примеряла, всегда чувствовался ее дар к перевоплощению. "Когда у меня не было возможности появляться на телеэкранах, я выходила на разные сцены – пела в цехах заводов, в тюрьмах… Если бы в моей жизни не было сцены и деревянного помоста, я бы все равно выступала – хоть на земле, - говорила она. – Лишь бы отдать, отдать все то, что накопилось за это время, вам, мои зрители!"

Два года назад вот эта самая страсть к перевоплощениям довела знаменитую актрису до того, что она согласилась играть роль самого дьявола. Кстати, изначально эта роль была мужской, но в итоге ее переделали специально под Людмилу Марковну. Сыграть женщину-дьявола Гурченко предложили братья Пресняковы, авторы сценария нашумевшего фильма "Изображая жертву". Новая идея братьев – пьеса "Паб" – настолько увлекла знаменитую актрису, что она дала согласие на участие в проекте. Людмилу Марковну не остановили даже обычные актерские суеверия. Известно, что в актерской среде считается опасным "связываться" с темными силами. Это будто бы может грозить самыми непредсказуемыми и трагическими последствиями. Впрочем, Людмила Гурченко оказалась женщиной не робкого десятка и согласилась стать самим дьяволом, правда, в юбке.

По роковому стечению обстоятельств 27 февраля уже 2010 года в Интернете прошла шокирующая информация, что всенародно любимая актриса скоропостижно скончалась. Учитывая возраст - осенью прошлого года ей исполнилось 75 лет – и тот факт, что 14 февраля она попала в больницу с переломом бедра, многим эта новость показалась скорбным, но достоверным фактом. Тем более что актриса и певица тогда перенесла операцию на правой ноге.
Увы. Ровно через месяц Людмилы Марковны не стало. Она до последних дней мужественно переносила и боль, которая не отпускала, и бесконечные расспросы о здоровье, и звонки. "Знаю, есть "доброжелатели", которые усмехнулись: "Наконец-то Гурченко оступилась". Но я еще кое-что планирую сделать в этой жизни! Никогда не сдавалась перед публикой. Выживала. И на этот раз выживу!" – заявляла Людмила Марковна.
За два дня до смерти актрисы популярный певец Борис Моисеев попросил прощения у Людмилы Марковны, с которой у артиста был затяжной конфликт. "Я знаю, как сегодня трудно Людмиле Марковне. Так случилось, что нам обоим одновременно выпали испытания. Сегодня я прошу прощения у этой великой актрисы. Теперь уже неважно, кто первым и кого оскорбил. Главное другое – осознание того, что жизнь так коротка! И в этой жизни не должно быть места для упреков, обид и оскорблений. Людмила Марковна, я желаю Вам скорейшего выздоровления. Простите меня за все", – обратился Моисеев к всенародно любимой актрисе.

Сообщает - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

Ажубалис белорусам: Экспериментируйте на пустыре, а не вблизи нашей столицы
Литва напомнила Беларуси, что кроме неё в мире существует ещё и EC и НАТО.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Литва не против планов Беларуси и Калининградской области использовать атомную энергию, однако не согласна с тем, что атомные станции будут строить неподалеку от густонаселенных территорий и с нарушением международных стандартов безопасности, утверждает в интервью DELFI министр иностранных дел Литвы Аудронюс Ажубалис. По его словам, инициаторам соседних проектов "люди, мягко говоря, не важны".

 В ответ на уверенность российской компании "Росатом" в том, что Литву можно заставить передумать и поддержать планы РФ, А. Ажубалис утверждал, что Литва не будет смотреть сквозь пальцы на непрозрачные проекты атомной энергетики.

 "Я надеюсь, что скорее уже нам с помощью международного сообщества удастся – не хочу использовать это слово "заставить", скажу – убедить, что всегда стоит придерживаться международных соглашений и обязательств", - сказал в интервью DELFI министр.

----------


## vova230

*Ветеран попросился в Америку*
06.05.2011 

Ветеран Великой Отечественной войны направил письмо президенту США Бараку Обаме. 83-летний Антон Караванец просит предоставить ему возможность переехать на постоянное место жительство в Соединенные Штаты.

В письме ветеран рассказывает, как 18-летним новобранцем воевал с Японией на территории Китая. "В ходе боев наша 262-я дивизия 39-й армии, в которой я тогда был рядовым, освобождала из плена американских военнослужащих, захваченных  японскими агрессорами, - говорится в письме. - Операция проводилась в конце августа 1945 года в городе Мукдене. В ответ на наши героические действия... руководство американской армии предлагало нам в качестве благодарности перебраться на территорию США с целью начать новую жизнь".

Далее процитируем сайт "Фонтанка.Ру": "На столь заманчивое предложение советские солдаты ответили отказом, опасаясь за судьбу своих близких, которые останутся на территории государства с авторитарным режимом".

После войны Антон Караванец жил в Сибири. Десять лет назад он перенес операцию по удалению раковой опухоли, после чего продал квартиру и переехал к сыну в Петербург. Пять лет назад у Антона Караванца умерла жена. Из-за кризиса сын был вынужден продать квартиру, в которой они все вместе жили. Сейчас пожилой мужчина снимает жилье, которое оплачивает из своей пенсии. А после того, как ветерану отказали в предоставлении обещанной властями квартиры, мотивируя это тем, что он прожил в Петербурге менее десяти лет, он и решил написать президенту США. "Мне 83 года, я еще полон сил и желания жить, но я не нужен своей стране. Может быть, Ваша страна примет участие в моей судьбе?" - пишет оставшийся без жилплощади ветеран, который в настоящее время находится в больнице.

В генконсульстве США в Петербурге, которое, по данным СМИ две недели назад зарегистрировало письмо ветерана, пока не подтверждают этой информации, сообщает РИА Новости. "На настоящий момент информации нет, проверяем", - сказала представитель консульства.

В пресс-службе комитета по социальной политике Санкт-Петербурга "Правде.Ру" сообщили, что получили информацию об этом случае и сейчас работают над проблемой.

Соотстветствующие запросы направлены в комитет по жилью и в район, где прописан ветеран. Судя по комментарию, эта ситуация стала для чиновников из комитета по социальной политике сюрпризом: "Вчера появился этот материал, и вот сегодня с утра работаем над проблемой".


Судя по всему, работа продвигается  быстро. По крайней мере, глава комитета по социальной политике Санкт-Петербурга Александр Ржаненков сообщил РИА Новости, что уже разговаривал с сыном ветерана, а завтра постарается навестить Антона Караванца в госпитале.

"Мы обсудим с ним все проблемы. Уже сейчас могу сказать, что мы предоставим ему все необходимое лечение, а также место в одном из социальных домов Петербурга. Без крыши над головой участник войны не останется ни в коем случае", - подчеркнул Ржаненков.

По его словам, самочувствие ветерана удовлетворительное и опасений не вызывает.

"Однако я убежден, что мы разрешим жилищную проблему пожилого человека, несмотря на то, что она имеет такие особенности. Если у него есть желание пообщаться со своими однополчанами из Китая и США, такая возможность ему также будет предоставлена", - добавил глава комитета по социальной политике.

В свою очередь глава комитета по жилищной политике северной столице Юрий Осипов в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы в Санкт-Петербурге" заявил: "Я лично найду все документы этого ветерана, постараюсь отложить в сторону все наносное, и если есть один несправедливо обиженный человек, то, конечно, мы рассмотрим". Он, впрочем, подтвердил, что ветеран не получил квартиру, поскольку прожил в Петербурге менее 10 лет. "В Санкт-Петербурге уже на протяжении последних 43 лет имеется ценз оседлости. Если кто-то приезжает и нуждается в жилье, он может быть поставлен на очередь только через 10 лет", - сказал Осипов.

Глава жилищного комитета также сообщил, что по указу президента ветеранам в Петербурге было выделено 9940 квартир. "В 2011 году в городе принято на учет 167 ветеранов, из них уже 139 получили квартиры и переехали", - уточнил он.

Конечно, в данной ситуации формализма в действиях чиновников хватает. Вот есть ценз, и все тут. Понадобился скандал, чтобы на ветерана обратили внимание и занялись его вопросом.

С другой стороны, у Антона Караванца есть сын, который вынужден был продать квартиру из-за кризиса. Конечно, жизненные ситуации бывают разные. И может быть, тут как раз такой безвыходный случай, что без продажи квартиры ну никак было не обойтись. Но, вообще говоря, взрослый дееспособный человек в любом случае должен  думать о своих близких родственниках. Так что в одних ли чиновниках дело?

Странна и сама ситуация, которую описывает ветеран в своем письме: что американское командование предлагало в благодарность за освобождение пленных советским солдатам перебраться в США, но они из-за опасений за судьбу близких отказались. Ну много ли знал 18-летний пацан из глубинки об "авторитаризме в СССР"? И как вообще планировалось отбытие в США? С запросом на разрешение у советского командования? Или тайком, под покровом ночи?

Но в любом случае, как бы там ни было, таких писем быть не должно. И чем скорее петербургские чиновники разберутся с этой ситуации, тем будет лучше. Хочется надеяться, что обойдется без отписок и все наносное в этой ситуации действительно будет отложено в сторону.

Дальнейшее развитие ситуации: Ветеран, написавший письмо Обаме, не хочет переезжать в соцжилье

Антон Куликов

----------


## Sanych

Чёт поздно он до этого допер.

----------


## Carlen

А мне кажется в самое время, раньше бы допер - сидел бы в лагерях вместе со всей семьей.

----------


## vova230

Все мы надеемся на лучшее.
А вот действительно обидно, что мы, страна победившая в войне живет хуже всех и даже ту горстку ветеранов на старости лет не может обеспечить достойной жизнью.

----------


## Carlen

Просто этим кто-то должен заниматься. А кому это сейчас поручено, видимо думают о другом, точнее по другому.

----------


## vova230

Это только отговорка. Виноват в первую очередь президент. Он назначает кто и чем занимается. Если не справляется, надо гнать из управленцев. А у нас что получается, загробил один колхоз, ему тут-же дают другой, побогаче, а на самом деле надо вилы в руки такому председателю и на ферму навоз грузить, раз управлять не умеет.

----------


## Carlen

Президента выбирает народ....

----------


## vova230

Не смешите. Как буд-то у нас выборы были.

----------


## Carlen

Это неважно, любой народ заслуживает того, что он заслуживает.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Силам США не удалось убить главу "Аль-Каиды" в Йемене*

Американский беспилотник в Йемене не смог нанести удар по лидеру "Аль-Каиды" в регионе Анвару аль-Авлаки, сообщают СМИ США.

Согласно министерству обороны Йемена, ракета, выпущенная беспилотником, попала в машину, в которой находились два брата Мусаид и Абдулла Мубарак – оба командиры "Аль-Каиды" среднего звена.

Однако не они, а лидер йеменской ячейки был целью удара.

"Мы надеялись, что в машине был он", - заявил телеканалу CBS News представитель властей США на условиях анонимности. Пентагон от комментариев случившегося отказался.

Атака с воздуха была произведена в провинции Шабва через несколько дней после того, как в Пакистане был убит лидер "Аль-Каиды" Усама бин Ладен.

Рожденный в США Анвар аль-Авлаки, имам с радикально-экстремистскими взглядами, живет в Йемене и возглавляет ячейку "аль-Каиды" на Аравийском полуострове.

Вербовка и покровительство

Американское издание Wall Street Journal сообщает, что за последние несколько дней это уже не первая попытка военных США убить аль-Авлаки.

В минувший четверг американскими ВВС были выпущены три ракеты по машине, в которой ехал аль-Авлаки, однако ни одна из них не достигла цели.

Именно поэтому, полагают военные, он и решил поменяться автомобилями с братьями Мубарак, которые погибли в результате попадания ракеты в машину.

Вашингтон полагает, что йеменская "Аль-Каида" – наиболее активная террористическая ячейка в мире.

Предполагают, что организация насчитывает около 300 боевиков, рассредоточенных по так называемым пунктам сопротивления, расположенных в горах – в местах, которые центральные власти страны не могут контролировать.
Местную группировку считают ответственной за попытку организации терактов, когда на борт самолетов, направлявшихся в США, были пронесены взрывчатые вещества, а также за покровительство мусульманским экстремистам, организующим нападения внутри США.

В Вашингтоне считают, что именно аль-Авлаки помогал завербовать нигерийца Амара Фарука Абдулмуталлаба, обвиняемого в попытке взорвать самолет. Он пронес взрывчатку на борт рейса, вылетавшего в Детройт из Йемена 26 декабря 2009.

Ранее стало известно, что с аль-Авлаки переписывался майор Малик Хасан, расстрелявший в октябре 2009 года 13 человек на военной базе Форт-Худ в Техасе.

В 2010 году американские власти занесли аль-Авлаки в список разыскиваемых террористов и ввели против него финансовые санкции.

Некоторые аналитики полагают, что после смерти бин Ладена он является самым опасным деятелем "Аль-Каиды" в мире.

----------


## АВИАТОР

В отношении художественного руководителя Центра молодежной моды Белорусского государственного университета Александра Варламова избрана мера пресечения в виде заключения под стражу.
Александр Варламов подозревается в совершении преступлений, предусмотренных ч.2 ст. 426 (превышение служебных полномочий) и ч.3 ст. 210 УК Беларуси (хищение путем злоупотребления служебными полномочиями).

 Как сообщалось БЕЛТА ранее, основанием для возбуждения дела явились материалы проверки ГУВД Мингорисполкома. В результате были установлены факты систематического присвоения и использования не по назначению Александром Варламовым в 2007-2010 годах денежных средств в сумме свыше Br300 млн., предназначавшихся для выдачи в виде командировочных расходов членам делегаций, участвовавших в проведении показов за пределами Беларуси в рамках фестиваля «Мельница моды»

----------


## SDS

Был в стране один нормальный гей - модельер и того упаковали.
Может теперь кого из дружественной России пригласят?
Только ж валюта понадобится, а где её лишнюю возьмёшь?

----------


## JAHolper

[ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА]
В дальнейшем для добавления новости создавайте для неё отдельную тему.

----------

